# Show us whatcha got!  Post your latest CL Purchases here!



## JetSetGo!

New CLs? New-to-you CLs? Let's see 'em!

Oh, and don't forget to post your shoes in our reference library, too!

Previous thread for reference:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...our-cls-post-your-louboutin-shoes-540002.html


----------



## cts900

*indy*: Post more photos here in the new thread!  They look _incredible _and I wanna see them on !


----------



## NANI1972

I would show my new Biancas but they are being dyed black. Hopefully they come out good, I'm really nervous about. I'll post as soon as I get them back and I have something else coming from Pam Jenkins!


----------



## indypup

*Nani*, I'm sure they'll turn out fine!

*cts*, I'll do that ASAP!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I was finally able to find a pair in my size at BG! I'm really excited to finally have the Meree in nude leather.


----------



## indypup

Oooh, I love those *Nerdy*!


----------



## laurenam

Love those *Nerdy*! Do you have modelling pics?


----------



## cts900

Looking forward to them, *indy*!
Gorgeous, *Nerdy*!!!!


----------



## iimewii

*Nerdy*-They are beautiful! You need to model them!


----------



## Ilgin

Gorgeous,*Nerdy*!


----------



## 5elle

*Nerdy* I love them in the nude! Congratulations! Can't wait to see them on you!!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Love those, *nerdy*!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*nerdy*- they are fabulous congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Modeling pics *Nerdy?*


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

sorry! i did a post and run! i went to work right after hehe. ok give me 5 min!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982




----------



## jeshika

**whistles** you look good, *nerdy*!


----------



## cts900

DANG, *Nerdy*. Hot Hot Hot!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Somebody looks FABBBULOOOOUS! Very nice purchase Nerdy.


----------



## mal

Congrats, *Nerdy!!!* They make your legs look amazing


----------



## babysweetums

ooooo purdy birdy!!! lol are those 160mm of sexiness??!!


----------



## mishybelle

*nerdy*, those look awesome on you!! Congrats on such a fab pair! I ordered the black Meree about a month ago, but my feet were too wide (spillage on the sides) and they went back  You rock them!


----------



## clothingguru

Beautiful *nerdy*! congrats!


----------



## indypup

WHOA, those are freaking hot, *Nerdy*!


----------



## laurenam

Love them *Nerdy*! They look so good on you!!


----------



## SassySarah

Wow Nerdy they look great on you!


----------



## shoppergrl

I already posted this in a separate thread, but thought I'd take some more pics and post them here!!  I am in love with these...

My first CLs, bought last week from the Barney's sale!


----------



## indypup

*shopper*, I love those!  You wear them well!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*nerdy- *once again, they look so hot on you! 

*shoppergrl- *soooo fab love them!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Finally get a chance to share my 2nd Sale purchase!
Rosella Lavender Flats


----------



## shoppergrl

^^ those are super cute! Love the color!!


----------



## indypup

Oooh, *dezy*, I love them.  I need to get some Rosellas!

Here are the pics I promised of my new-to-me and newly glittered Miss Boxe 85 (and my gosh are they comfortable!)!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

oh my goodness! those are amazing! did you do that???


----------



## jeshika

*indy*, they look GREAT!!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

and those flats are the prettiest sexiest flats ever!


----------



## cts900

*INDY*!!!!!!! Love at first sight! Great job!!!!!!!!! 
*dez*: You know what I think.  They look perfect. 
*shop*: I am so happy for you!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Awesome shoes, ladies!!


----------



## indypup

*Nerdy*, yep, I did!  There are more pics in the DIY thread.  I love them SO much!

*Jeshika*, thank you!  Now I just need to purchase more hairspray to seal the glitter and then they'll be good to wear!

*cts*, thank you love!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Shopper:* We are shoe twins! 

*dezy:* Love your Rosellas!

*indy:* Wow, the MBs are amazing!


----------



## maggiesze1

Here's pics of my latest purchase... new-to-me Marcia wedges (originally a very light greyish blue) for my diy dye and glitter project (before and in dying process pics in diy thread):





















Model pics:


----------



## indypup

Thank you *duke*!

You really did such a great job with those, *maggie*!


----------



## maggiesze1

^Thank you, indy!


----------



## laureenthemean

*indy* and *maggie*, great job!  You really gave new life to the shoes.


----------



## jeshika

o my, *maggie*!!!! those are beautiful! look at you and *indy*, making these works of art!


----------



## indypup

Thanks *Laureen*!


----------



## maggiesze1

Thanks, Laureen and Jeshika!


----------



## kett

Nerdy, love the Meree's on you! They look great.

dezynrbaglaydee - love the color on those flats!


----------



## thithi

wow, love the diy glitter jobs *maggie* and *indy*!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Maggie, They are amazing! I love color / style combo! So very Samantha Stevens!


----------



## noah8077

Eeeeeep!  I finally made a purchase!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *thithi*!

OMG *NOAH*.  Those are amazing and look perfect on you!  Congrats!


----------



## brintee

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy *Noah*!!


----------



## phiphi

*indy & maggie* - the glitters are gorgeous! you really did a great job on them. wow!!!
stunning *noah*!! yay!!!


----------



## mal

*indy*, I love the black Glitter 
*maggie*, great job, what a fun color...
*noah*, I love the red patent and they look like they were made for your feet! Congrats on a very hot score!!!


----------



## iimewii

*Indy*-THey look good!

*Maggie*-You also did a good job!

*Noah*-I love the red on you!


----------



## honeyspice

Got this a while ago because I was looking for a nude low heel pump and saw nothing that I like, so I went for this pair of Marcia Bella nude heels.  I think they are a bit too short for my left foot (;___ but I adore them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Maggie:* You did a fantastic job!  Love the color.

*Noah:*  those look hot on you!

*Honey:* A perfect nude on you!


----------



## Tenley10

Just got my newest in!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Mal*, *iimewii*, and *phi*!

*Honey*, those are so pretty!  I love them on you!

Those are adorable, *Tenley*!


----------



## clothingguru

*tenely:* the big kiss wedge's are so funky on you! congrats! 
*honeyspice: *those nudes look amazing with your skin tone! congrats! 
*noah:* red lady claudes..... They are amazing on you!!!! congrats! 
*shoppergurl*:Candy pumps......YUM! congrats! 
*maggie:*Those blue glitter wedges are SOOOOO CUTE! congrats! 
*dez:*LOVE the lavender rosella flats SOOO MUCH!  congrats! 
*indypup:* Love the glitter wedges!!! So amazing! congrats!


----------



## erinmiyu

*tenley* - shoe twins! i love those 
*nerdy* - the merees are really pretty on you
*indy & maggie* - fab glitters!
*noah *- smokin!
*shoppergerl *- love the candy!
*dezy *- very pretty color


----------



## kett

SOOOOOO Cute *Noah*! They are the perfect shoe. 

Those are so cute *Honeyspice*. 

Those lips are so fun *Tenley*


----------



## cts900

*maggie*: They are just beautiful.
*noah*: Sooooooo gorgeous!
*honey*: Practical _and_ beautiful?  Such a perfect shoe. 
*tenley*: Super duper cute!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Ahhhh! lovely new editions ladies!!!


----------



## indypup

Thanks *clothingguru* and *erin*!


----------



## arireyes

Picked these up today


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fabulous, *arireyes*!


----------



## cts900

^^ITA!  Do you have any modeling pics?  Pretty please???


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Soo pretty!!


----------



## Tenley10

thanks for the compliments ladies!  

*Arireyes* - sooooooooooo pretty!


----------



## noah8077

Thank you *duke*, *erin*, *clothing*, *kett*, *cts*, *indy*, *brin*, *mal*, *phi*, *iimewii*.


----------



## maggiesze1

Thanks, everyone!!


----------



## BellaShoes

arireyes, gorgeous! bananas?


----------



## BellaShoes

*noah*! They are fab!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Ari*, we *need* modeling shots PLEASE!


----------



## iimewii

*Tenley10*- they are cute!!

*honeyspice*- love the nude on you!!


----------



## arireyes

BellaShoes said:


> arireyes, gorgeous! bananas?



Yes!  I will take modeling pics tomorrow!!


----------



## cts900

^^Woot Woot! Can't wait!


----------



## Ilgin

arireyes said:


> Picked these up today


 
love your Bananas!! FABULOUS! Congrats!!


----------



## clothingguru

*arireyes*: gorgeous!!!!!! yes i agree need to see these bad boys on!


----------



## karwood

*nerdy,* your Meree are fabulous! They look beautiful on you!
*shop,* Congrats on your Candys! Very lovely.
*dezynr,* very cute! Love the color!
*indy and maggie,* you both did a great job glittering your MB! They  look so awesome!
*noah,* love your red LC! 
*honey,* they look perfect on you.
*tenley,* what fun wedges! Love them!
*ari,* Love your AD!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* your arches are loving them and they look AMAZING ON YOU!!  i love the color.  you made a gorgeous choice!


----------



## *Shopaholic*

TO die for....I  CL.... I have 4 pairs


----------



## roussel

Nude clichys are here!!! I just love these.   They are so comfy because of the wide toe box.  They fit perfect on me, size 38 my old VP size.


----------



## indypup

I love them, *Roussel*!! 

Thanks *kar*!


----------



## cts900

^^*indy*: Your new avi is gorgeous.

*roussel*: I am soooooooooooo in love with them and look utterly FABULOUS on you.  Big, big congrats on a _very_ special pair.......


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*shopper, indy- *thank you girls!!!

fab new CLs ladies!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

*arireyes* love those bananas!!! ps - is that an evo in your avatar? is it yours? i've got an 06 one that i love


----------



## NANI1972

arireyes- Love your bananas!!!

roussel- Absolutely fabulous buy, I'm soooo envious!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Ok, here's my chance to actually catch up on what everyone has bought lately! 

Love them *Nerdy!* So pretty, so much nicer than the luly for me.

*shoppergrl* LOVE the candy pump, congrats!

*dez* those flats are gorgeous!

*indy* & *maggie* you can't beat some glitter!

*NOAH!!!!*  They're super hot on you 

Congrats *honey*, we all need some lower heeled shoes.

Cute *tenley!*

Fabulous, *arireyes!* 

Congrats *roussel!* Clichys are awesome aren't they?


----------



## rdgldy

*roussel,* nude clichys xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## KatyEm

I got my first pair of Louboutin's and I'm very excited! Can't wait until they come in the mail, they were a great price! And sorry for the small pic, neiman marcus isn't letting me link a bigger pic for some reason


----------



## Tenley10

gorgeous *Katy*!!  Great first pair!  Can't wait to see them on!


----------



## kramer125

Lavender Lady Claude


----------



## jeshika

*Kramer* those babies are fab!!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## KatyEm

Tenley10 said:


> gorgeous *Katy*!!  Great first pair!  Can't wait to see them on!



Thank you, Tenley! I will definitely post pics when they arrive.

Kramer, those are gorgeous!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Kramer love those lavender babies!!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Very pretty color Kramer, congrats!


----------



## cts900

*Katy*: Congrats!  can't wait to see them once they are yours.
*Kramer*: Such a perfect pair.  Please post modeling pics!


----------



## kramer125

Thanks, everyone!!!  The lovely *Compulsive* should be sending them out soon, can't wait to get them!  I will post modeling pics when they arrive.


----------



## mal

congrats *kramer*! They are so lovely!


----------



## kramer125

kramer125 said:


> Thanks, everyone!!!  Seller  should be sending them out soon, can't wait to get them!  I will post modeling pics when they arrive.



ETA, I don't want to get anyone in trouble, I can't edit my post, but I did not purchase them through here, I know her from elsewhere!


----------



## phiphi

this thread moves so quickly!

*honey* the marcias are adorable on you!
fun shoes *tenley*!!
beautiful *ari*!! 
perfect nudes *roussel*!


----------



## sassyphoenix

*nerdy* - The Merees look great on you.
*shoppergrl* - Congrats on your first CLs.  Cute pair!!
*dez* - Love the colour of your flats!!
*indypup* - Wow, those are sexy chica!!
*maggiesze1* - Nice colour you choose for your DIY!!
*noah8077* - Red patent...drool-worthy. Congrats!!
*honeyspice* - Never saw that style before...very cute!!
*Tenley10* - That is so adorable.  I love the lips!!
*arireyes* - Pretty...modelling pics??
*roussel* - Commented in your thread but so fabulous, I'll do it twice!!
*kramer125* -  love lady claudes!!


----------



## kett

Kramer the lav lady claude's are gorgeous!


----------



## gymangel812

got a pair of rose cedar (looks like taupe to me though) fetichas on 2nd markdown at saks. these are 1 size down than my tts and to my amazement, they fit. a bit tight but nothing the sock trick can't fix. my first pair of fetichas.


----------



## indypup

Oooh, I absolutely love those, *gym*!


----------



## NANI1972

Gym- They look great, congrats on a fabulous purchase!


----------



## PANda_USC

Loved these on Rihanna..found them in a boutique in Switzerland, wot. Presenting my Pigalle 100s in leopard print pony hair!


----------



## SassySarah

Panda I'm drooling! I love all things leopard!


----------



## cts900

*gym*: they are gorgeous on you!
*PANda*: they look like they were made for your feet.  beauties!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Love the new purchases Ladies!!! 

Here are my new babies that I LOVE! Rose Suede VP's purchased @ Nordstrom. I went down .5 from my normal VP size and they fit perfectly! I wish the camera on my blackberry showed the color a little better because they really POP! They will def. add a splash of color to some of my little black dresses!!


----------



## rdgldy

*gym, panda, misty*-all gorgeous!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Panda-They are gorgeous, love leopard.

Misty-Fabulous color,congrats!


----------



## cts900

they are TDF, *misty*!


----------



## BellaShoes

gym, beautiful color!
PANda... divine!
misty... I commented in another thread... but worth repeating, the color is fab!


----------



## mal

*gymangel*, I love the color and you're the only other one I've seen who downsizes in the Feticha besides me!
*PANda *rrroowwrrrrr! Love the Leopards! I want the Red Pony in 100mm too!
*Misty*, love them! That color looks great in a peep-toe


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awww thank you Ladies, I really do love them!


----------



## lolitablue

Love them all!! I do too, love all things tiger, leopard, cheetah and those pigalles are fab!!! *VP*s, in pink = love!!!!!  Love the color of the fetichas, too!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*katy- *congrats!

*kramer- *love the lady claudes!!!!!

*gym- *a great classic!

*panda- *those are fab! 

*misty- *oh I love the rose vps!!!



I have something to share ladies


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

May I present to you all my GORGEOUS Madame Butterfly Booties!!!!
I am sooooo in love!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee




----------



## cts900

^^So, so special.  Congrats, sweetie.


----------



## PANda_USC

Thank you everyone for the kind words!!!(sassy, cts, rdgldy, nani, bella, mal, lolita, deznyr)

*misty*, love love love the color! 

*deznyr*, your MBB look amazing on you! Congratulations!


----------



## lolitablue

*dezy*, those are amazing on you!! Love them!!


----------



## mal

Gorgeous *dezy*, and what a perfect fit! Congrats.


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *KatyEm!*
Love the lav patent *kramer!!* 
*gym* those fetichas are gorgeous. I really like the colour.
*Panda* they're HAWT!
The colour is divine *misty!*
*dez* you are so rocking the MBB! Congrats


----------



## kramer125

I LOVE the MBBs!!!!!


----------



## mira_uk

*Dezynrbaglaydee* those Madame Butterflys look gorgeous 
Nice modelling pics gurl!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*gym:* that color is stunning!

*panda:* I am jealous beyond words.  I adore those shoes! 

*dezy:* Get it!  Looking fierce woman!


----------



## rdgldy

*dezy,* they look amazing on you, and BTW, I  HATE your legs!!!!


----------



## cindy74

dezy they look so great on . I want them so bad but im so scared i cant walk in them.


----------



## robos89




----------



## SassySarah

*Dezy* your MBB are GORGEOUS!!!  You wear them so well!  Welcome to he MBB club


----------



## phiphi

such lovely additions!
*dezy* - love the MBBs on you!
congratulations on your UGH *robo*! they are fierce!!


----------



## rdgldy

*robo*-Love them!!!


----------



## robos89

Thanks, *phiphi*!! Too fierce 

Thanks, *rdgldy*!!


----------



## Popsicool

Good work *robos*!! Love them. They look sooo mesmerisingly spiky! 

Time to update that signature now - that always feels so satisfying, knowing you can tick something off.


----------



## jeshika

*Dezy* they look great on u! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

PANda_USC said:


> Loved these on Rihanna..found them in a boutique in Switzerland, wot. Presenting my Pigalle 100s in leopard print pony hair!


 
These are AWESOME!!


----------



## clothingguru

Ladies.....Check out my SPECIAL ORDER!!!! Havent gotten them yet but had to share!

INTRODUCING: PINK PYTHON BANANA's!


----------



## mal

AAAAAAAGGGGGHHH  *CG!!!* I die  I.Can't.Wait.to .See.Them.On.You!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Love them *robo!*
*CG* they're gorgeous! Congrats on getting them at long last!


----------



## Popsicool

clothingguru said:


> Ladies.....Check out my SPECIAL ORDER!!!! Havent gotten them yet but had to share!
> 
> INTRODUCING: PINK PYTHON BANANA's!



O. M. G.!!! 

Can't wait till you get them so we can see them on. They will look killer with your amazing tanned mile long legs! 

How long??


----------



## maggiesze1

clothingguru said:


> Ladies.....Check out my SPECIAL ORDER!!!! Havent gotten them yet but had to share!
> 
> INTRODUCING: PINK PYTHON BANANA's!



WOW!! These are Gorgeous!!!  Can't wait to see model pics!


----------



## CMP86

Absolutely GORGEOUS CG!!!


----------



## gymangel812

*clothingguru* - like WOW!! those are a-m-a-z-i-n-g!! can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

clothingguru said:


> Ladies.....Check out my SPECIAL ORDER!!!! Havent gotten them yet but had to share!
> 
> INTRODUCING: PINK PYTHON BANANA's!





 so freakin gorgeous!!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

dezynrbaglaydee said:


>




Gorgeous Dezy Happy Belated Birthday!!! they are beautiful on you perfect fit!!!  Dezy I so wish I had your legs!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

PANda_USC said:


> Loved these on Rihanna..found them in a boutique in Switzerland, wot. Presenting my Pigalle 100s in leopard print pony hair!




Gorgeous Panda ! but I'm waiting to see your Strass Fifi's


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

mistyknightwin said:


> Love the new purchases Ladies!!!
> 
> Here are my new babies that I LOVE! Rose Suede VP's purchased @ Nordstrom. I went down .5 from my normal VP size and they fit perfectly! I wish the camera on my blackberry showed the color a little better because they really POP! They will def. add a splash of color to some of my little black dresses!!



Those are HOttttt Misty!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

gymangel812 said:


> got a pair of rose cedar (looks like taupe to me though) fetichas on 2nd markdown at saks. these are 1 size down than my tts and to my amazement, they fit. a bit tight but nothing the sock trick can't fix. my first pair of fetichas.




these are so sexy I think I need a pair I love the color thats one of my favorite colors !


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congratulations everyone on your new reveals I didn't get so lucky with the sales I was only able to score 1 pair on sale but I think I also didn't try hard enough lol Pre Fall killed me Congratulations to everyone Gorgeous Reveals and there's like 15 of us now that have the MBB yay shoe twins !!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

My last pair for the year (I hope)...


----------



## Popsicool

^^^ And what an amazing one at that! Congrats.


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *tiger!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cts, panda, lolita, mal, lilmissb, kramer125, mira_uk, duke, rdgldy , sassysarah, phiphi, jeshika, adctd- *thank you all so much!!!

*cindy- *thank you! I am practicing the walking at home lol, they are comfortable but as far as walking goes I have to take small steps 

*robos- *those are hot! 

*CG- *OMG HUN!!!!! They are so amazing wow!!!! can't wait until you get them!!!!

*tiger- *congrats!!!!!


----------



## robos89

Thanks, *dezy* and anyone else I may have missed!

Oh and a huge congrats on all the other purchases. Such works of art on such work of art legs/feet!!


----------



## phiphi

*cg* - i can't wait to see them on you! they will gorgeous on you!
beautiful addition *tiger*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*tiger*, congrats!

OMG!!!!!!!! *ADTCD*, your avatar!


----------



## jeshika

*Tigertrixie*, whoohoo shoe twins! What a fab score! Congrats! How about some modeling pix?


----------



## icecreamom

*mistyknightwin *  the color of your VP is gorgeooous!!


----------



## cts900

*robos89*: They are fabulous!
*clothingguru*: O-M-F-G!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sister love!!!!!!!!! They are unbelievable!!!!!!!!! I cannot wait to see them on!!!!!!!!! 
*tigertrixie*: Congrats shoe twin! I love, love, love them.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful New Additions Ladies and again thank you all for the kind words about my VP's, I'm a little scared to wear them cause I want to keep them in perfect condition lol


----------



## robos89

^^^ I'm in the SAME boat! Haha, which is probably why I photographed every inch of them to remember their pristine just-bought condition!


----------



## NANI1972

You ladies are killing me with your new babies!!!!

Tiger- Congrats on the Griess, worth it if they are the last one for the year.

CG- My goodness women you have the best taste, I always love your choices. Pink and python *AND* bananas I DIE!!!


----------



## SteadyRiot

I finally got my Moirismos last week! I'm in love. Even though I'm kind of a giant in them. :shame:


----------



## cts900

^^Really pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## mistyknightwin

robos89 said:


> ^^^ I'm in the SAME boat! Haha, which is probably why I photographed every inch of them to remember their pristine just-bought condition!




Lol it's sooo good 2 know that I'm not alone! Congrats on your spikes!


----------



## Aikandy

Those babies have made me call the lord's name in vain.....They are gorg!  Congrats *CG!*



clothingguru said:


> Ladies.....Check out my SPECIAL ORDER!!!! Havent gotten them yet but had to share!
> 
> INTRODUCING: PINK PYTHON BANANA's!


----------



## Luv n bags

Thanks for all the well-wishes on my last pair for the year.  Now, if only I could walk in them!


----------



## BellaShoes

CG! Those are spectacular!


----------



## wonderwoman9

nude simples


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*steady- *they are so cute!!!

*wonderwoman- *a perfect classic congrats!


----------



## cts900

^^I agree with fabulous dezy, *wonderwoman*.  This is a perfect classic.  Congrats!


----------



## SteadyRiot

Thanks *cts* and *dezynr*! I had no idea how versatile they'd be in my summer wardrobe but so far I've already worn them a bunch!


----------



## phiphi

love the espadrilles *steady*
the nudes are a perfect classic *wonderwoman*!


----------



## BellaShoes

You have done well *wonder woman*.. they look fabulous against your skintone!


----------



## Chins4

SteadyRiot said:


> I finally got my Moirismos last week! I'm in love. Even though I'm kind of a giant in them. :shame:


 
Those look just fantastic on you


----------



## NANI1972

Here are the Watersanke Biancas I got from PJ. Still haven't decided if I am going to keep them, one is a little off in color than the other (not as white). they really are gorgeous shoes though! What do you ladies think, can you tell the difference?


----------



## po0hping

It's the right shoe, right?


----------



## erinmiyu

nani, it would personally bother me even though they are lovely shoes. :/


----------



## NANI1972

Phing- yes it is my right. darn if you can tell in a pic its probably too noticable.


----------



## nillacobain

Maybe it's my monitor... but does it have a yellow undertone?


----------



## 5elle

I can see it but only because you've said it and I was looking for it. If you'd said "do you notice anything wrong with these shoes" I most likely would have said no. Did you get an awesome deal on them? If so, I would keep. They are gorgeous on you!


----------



## nillacobain

5elle said:


> I can see it but only because you've said it and I was looking for it. If you'd said "do you notice anything wrong with these shoes" I most likely would have said no. *Did you get an awesome deal on them? If so, I would keep. They are gorgeous on you!*


 
I agree


----------



## SteadyRiot

Thanks *phiphi* and *chins*!

*NANI*, I think they are gorgeous. I can see a little bit of a difference, but I agree with everything *5elle* said! Personally, if I got a great deal on them it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## NANI1972

I got them for about 30% off. I don't know why my luck with CLs is off lately. I don't know why these things seem to happen to me.


----------



## cts900

I think it is slightly noticeable only, *NANI*, but I fear that you will always see the flaws more than they shoes.  But they are _stunning_ on you.


----------



## NANI1972

cts- I think you are right the more I look at them the more noticable it gets. I think I'll have to return them. Cry, it's such a shame because other wise I love them, they are really beautiful, well one is anyway.


----------



## clothingguru

*aikandy, bella, Nani, cts, maggie, popsicool, LMB, mal, cmp, gymangel, adctd, dez, phiphi: *Thank you ladies so much! Im so excited to get them and i will post modeling pics!  

*popsicool: *Not sure how long they are...ill have to measure them! haha!  Thanks so much chicky!  Your so sweet!
*Dez:* I LOVE LOVE the MBB on you! Omg your legs look amazing as usual in them!
*Cts:* Thank you love I cant wait either!!! 

*P.s. LADIES* i just got back from a LONG weekend so i have to go back to the last page i let off and comment to each and everyones new shoes still...will do tomorrow!!!! I am likin what i see so far tho!


----------



## Popsicool

Teehee - I meant how long till you get them! 
And you're super welcome, totally deserved.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

NANI1972 said:


> Here are the Watersanke Biancas I got from PJ. Still haven't decided if I am going to keep them, one is a little off in color than the other (not as white). they really are gorgeous shoes though! What do you ladies think, can you tell the difference?



I know this to happen to window display or floor items  this always happen to the items that we have had on a window display. the pair that's slightly darker looks like its been sitting in the window or on display and the other one is more white (cleaner) because it could have been stored in the box. This was  the first thing that popped into my head when I saw this. also I had a pair of these watersnake bananas and had to return them because the heat from my home caused the dark yellow glue to ooze out so I had to return them it could also be from the glue. HTH


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> *tiger*, congrats!
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!! *ADTCD*, your avatar!




Thank you *Bella*  I saw them on *Asha* in the multi when I first joined TPF but Horatio had sold out of them  so I ended up having to do a special order. I love them as they are my alternative to a strass pair I could never get away with paying over $3,000 for 1 pair of shoes so I opted for these instead took about 3.5 mos to get. Posting the pics now


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi everyone Congratulations on all the new reveals   I am so happy for all my fellow TPF friends to have scored such great deals out there  I have a feeling we will be seeing more as the 2nd markdowns are already in full effect and from what I hear the dept stores are getting returns daily so if you haven't found what you were looking for there's still hope! 

wanted to share a few new reveals more mod pics to come 

First Pair  lavender Altadamas I scored on sale from Miami  the only pair I scored on sale, it really sucked for me because pre fall launched before the sale and I had spent all my money on pre fall instead of the sale. 

2nd pair Nude Patent Lady Peeps also got from Miami . I love the folks at Miami they are so down to earth and very very helpful  modeling pics to come I have to add that I am addicted to 150mm I will only purchase 150mm and up from now on


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

My very first pair of special order Nude Glitter Altadamas they were a Horatio Exclusive it took about 3 months I love them as they are my alternatives to strass. the mod pics were taken in very dim lighting without flash so you can see how much they glisten in the evening lighting this is as close as I will ever get to strass. Strass is way over my budget.  I also have the multi glitters on special order but instead of the gold specchio plateau they are doing it in silver  so I don't have 2 pairs almost identical. Those should land any day now I ordered them at the same time.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Here are the modeling pics for the glitter altadamas 1 pic taken with flash the rest no flash in dim lighting


----------



## foxyqt

omg, *adctd2onlnshpng*, those are GORGEOUS! *faints*


----------



## cindy74

they look stunning girl !


----------



## cindy74

nani email pam for and extra discount on the shoes and decide then what to do . They are way to expencive for a inperfection .


----------



## marsienishi

OMG, *adctd2onlnshpng*, those nude glitter ADs are stunning!  Can't wait to see your multi glitters!


----------



## mistyknightwin

*adctd2onlnshpng* Very Pretty! those glitter altadamas will stop traffic!


----------



## iloveredsoles

AHHHHH!!!!! *CG* Those are sooooo you!! Can't wait to see modeling pics!!


----------



## honeyspice

*adctd2onlnshpng* the nude glitter altadamas are * SPECTACULAR*!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*CG:* Your SO is amazing! 

*wonder:* Those are the perfect nude on you!

*addctd:* Woman you are on a roll!  And those glitter altadamas


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*Dukeprincess
honeyspice
mistyknightwin
marsienishi
cindy74
foxyqt*


----------



## phiphi

*adctd* - they are all stunning! wow!!


----------



## Ilgin

*adctd2onlnshpng*, your ADs are just ... A M A Z I N G!


----------



## jeshika

*adctd2onlnshpng*, those are insane! they look great on you! congrats!!!!


----------



## cts900

*adctd*!!!!!


----------



## alenka

I bought the black decollettes I bought from Saks before leaving NYC :cry:

Then, my wonderful boyfriend spent 3 days building a custom shoe rack for me and bought me a pair of nude simple pumps to celebrate its completion.

And today, my manolos destroyed my feet as I was running errands and luckily the Lanvins happened to be on sale


----------



## LouboutinNerd

You ladies have been doing some amazing purchasing lately!

*Nerdy* - LOVE the Meree's The color is divine!
*shoppergrl* - Fabulous buy!  I can't believe you found them on sale!
*dezy* - the color on those flats is so pretty! What a great sale purhcase!  And those MBB....All I can do is !
*indy *- those MB are STUNNING!  You did such an incredible job!
*maggiesze *- Amazing job with the giltters!  The turquoise color is so pretty for summer!
*noah* - the red MC are HOT!  Love the color!
*honeyspice* - those Marcia Bella are super cute! I have never seen them before but I really like them!
*Tenly *- the big kiss wedges are so much fun!  Congrats!
*arireyes -* those are hot!  
*roussel* - OMG, you are making me want a pair of clichys!  They look perfect on you.
*KatyEm* - Congrats on your first pair!  The color is beautiful!
*kramer*..... The color on those is TDF!
*gymangel *- love teh Fetichas!  the color looks great against your skin tone!
*PANda* - HOT!!!  Love the leopard print!
*misty* - I love how the color of those VPs totally pops against your skin!  Stunning!
*robos* - congrats on getting your HG!  The rollerballs are fabulous!
*cg* - OMG, pink pythons Bananas!?!?!?!  I think I'm dreaming!  They are INCREDIBLE!!!!  Congrats on the SO!
*tiger *- the multicolor greissimos are gorgeous!  Congrats on getting them!
*SteadyRiot* - Those Moirismo are so perfect for the summer!
*wonderwoman* - this simples are so pretty!  They are the perfect nude for you!
*NANI* - those Biancas are gorgeous, but you can see the difference.  Is there no chance of exchanging them for another pair?  If you can live with it, I'd say keep them because they are still gorgeous!
*adctd *- Two pairs!?  I love them both! And those glitter AD - 
*alenka* - congrats on your purchases!

Phew!!  Hope I didn't miss anyone, my apologies if I did.


----------



## indypup

Thank you *LouboutinNerd* and *Lilmiss*!!  I have to go back and look to make sure I didn't miss anyone else.  AND I have to comment on all of the gorgeous new additions!

First though, here's my newest addition, CAMEL patent Decollete.  I am unsure of how these look on me (I thought they were nude, but I was BIN-happy and didn't realize until I'd already bought them that they were too yellow in the seller's pic to be nude).  I am very fair and don't tan, so this color will never be a nude for me.  I need honest opinions, please!















(omg, excuse that terrible bug bite on my foot in the last pic!)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ .... not a fan of that color with your skintone


----------



## indypup

Yeah *Naked*, I don't think I am either.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*indypup:* To be 100% honest, the color is too dark for your skin tone.  The Camel looks olive-ish to me.  Sorry.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^I'm not crazy about it with your skin either....sorry


----------



## indypup

Thanks *duke* and *louboutinnerd*.  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't being silly about how they looked!


----------



## NANI1972

Sorry *indypup* I have to agree they are to olive toned,the color doesn't work for you. Sorry I know how dissapointing it is when it's not what you hoped for.

Sadly the Watersanke Biancas have gone back. So unfortunate I really loved the good one! hehe. I just hope she refunds al my shipping fees.


----------



## phiphi

i am sorry *indy* that they are not the right colour for you. hope you can find your nude décolleté soon!


----------



## indypup

It is, *NANI*!  They are so beautiful... until I put them on!

Thanks phi!  Ah well, on to the next, right?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*phiphi
Ilgin
jeshika
cts900*- I love you, you always make me laugh 
*LouboutinNerd*

Congrats *Alenka *! that was so sweet of your boyfriend to do that for you 
*indypup* - I agree with *Naked* and the other ladies I think that color would be more suited for an olive skin based customer so sorry.

I just got an email from Horatio and my Multi Glitter Altadamas came in today they are there at Horatio waiting to be shipped  The Altier had originally messed up and made the whole shoe glitter including the plateau (instead of the gold plateau) and they emailed me to see what I had wanted to do luckily I was able to request the silver plateau at the time so it was a blessing in disguise because I would have felt silly to  have 2 pairs of glitter altadamas with both gold plateaus. I am so happy  Heres a sneak peak ! I guess I am the only one in the world that has these unless someone else happen to special order a pair with the silver plateau also?


----------



## jeshika

*adctd*... u need to stop. i am ready to have a heart attack... what BEAUTIES!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*indy,* they are lovely, but I think you'd be better off with nude too.
*addct,* the ADs are amazing!

My latest few-I didn't just get them all, I just haven't' posted everything:
black patent very verys,
mint green patent vps,
black python y'opens


----------



## mal

*indy*, it looks like true Nude would be perfect on you 
*adctd*,  i love the AD in lavender and BOTH your SO Glitters are stunning!!! But the Lady Peeps  wow... please model those please? They are amazing...
*rdgldy*, don't you owe us modeling pics of the Mint VPs??? The Very Verys are sooo pretty  and the Y'Open are just plain SEXY


----------



## clothingguru

*There is some serious SHOE CANDY in here! * 

*Adcdt: * LOVE LOVE the new additions! I love the nude lady peeps and the lavender AD's on you! Man i want them both now! holy crap your on a role! congrats! And those glitter AD's OMG  
*Alenka:* Love the shoes and the rack! Sweet BF! 
*Indy:* camel patent decolette's are amazing! Congrats! And your legs are phenomenal!  
*rdgldy*: Love all 3 pairs! Especially the mint green Vp's!!!! Congrats! 
*nani:* LOVE the watersnake bianca's on you! 
*steadyriot*: Cute wedges! They look great on you!
*wonderwoman:* the nudes look great on you! congrats! 
*robos89: *The freddy flats are HOT! 
*dez:*Love the MMB's on you! congrats! 
*tigertrixie:* LOVE LOVE the greissimo's...one of my all time favorite styles ever! 
*mistynighttwin:* The Pink suede Vp's are so amazing! I love the color! They look divine on you!
*panda:* Leopard....LOVE ! They are hot ! Congrats! They look amazing on you!
*kramer125:* The Lavender Lady Claudes Are so GORGEOUS  
*gymangel:* The feticha's look great on you! Congratulations! 
*roussel:* The Nude CLichy's are gorgeous on your skin tone! LOVE! Congrats!


----------



## YaYa3

*rdgldy,* i LOVE those y'opens!  they look fabulous on you.  all your other purchases have been amazing ones as well.


----------



## lilmissb

Very cute *SteadyRiot!*

The nude looks great on you *wonderwoman.*

*Nani* so sorry about the discolouration but they look fabulous on you.

What a haul *adctd!* Love everything and SO is dazzling and a worthy replacement for strass. The sparkle is amazing.

Sorry *indy* don't like the camel on you 

*RDGLDY!!!* WOW! Love the y'opens!!!   The mint's not bad either.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*adctd *- OMG, another pair!  I don't think I can take it anymore!
*
rdgldy* - Had to come for another look - the Y'Opens are beyond amazing!


----------



## clothingguru

*iloveredsoles, louboutinnerd, & duke*: thank you ladies so much i cant wait to post modeling pics!


----------



## phiphi

*rdgldy* - i love them all, but knowing how much you wanted the stunning y'open - that calls for a YAYYYYY!!!! they really look fabulous on you.


----------



## handbag_newbie

Just got these two days ago 







Pair #2...collection is slowly growing


----------



## jeshika

*handbag*, those shoes are so GORGEOUS close-up! don't you dare let them go!!!!


----------



## cts900

*indy*: They are not great for your skin tone.  I am so sorry!  They are gorgeous though.  I wish I could afford camel patent, it is what I need! Why are the right hoes always alluding us?
*handbag_newbie*: PERFECT!
*rdgldy*: Again...love, love, L-O-V-E!!!
*adctd2onlnshpng*: Hee hee hee...my son always tells me that I am a "silly billy."


----------



## LornaLou

Love the new additions! I really love the glitter Altadama


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

great new additions ladies!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Adctd.*... those are fabulous, 10 ways from Sunday Fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

GHEEZ!!!! *Adctd*, I didn't even get to the Multi's... I was stunned over the Nude... oh... chest pains...


----------



## BellaShoes

*rdgldy*, what a haul woman! Gorgeous new additions!


----------



## KatyEm

My first pair of louboutins came in the mail today and I am very happy to finally have them 

They are the lady sling 100 in lavender.


here are a few pics:


----------



## handbag_newbie

KatyEm said:


> My first pair of louboutins came in the mail today and I am very happy to finally have them
> 
> They are the lady sling 100 in lavender.
> 
> 
> here are a few pics:



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## KatyEm

Thank you, *handbag_newbie*! I am hoping that this is the first in a long relationship with CL


----------



## handbag_newbie

KatyEm said:


> Thank you, *handbag_newbie*! I am hoping that this is the first in a long relationship with CL



Oh it will be..I just got pair #2 and I plan on getting more when I am able


----------



## cts900

What a pretty first pair, *Katy*. Congrats.  They look like they were made just for you.


----------



## clothingguru

*katy*: Lovely first pair congrats! Just love the color
*handbag:* Gorgeous congrats!


----------



## phiphi

*handbag* love them!
congratulations on a gorgeous first pair *katy*!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Congrats *handbag* and *katy*!!

They're beautiful!


----------



## cuddles003

Here are some photo's of my New Nude Patent Pigellas. I just love them


----------



## cuddles003

Hit the post button before I added this one.
Susan


----------



## Dukeprincess

*adctd:* Omigosh, the glitter!  

*rdgldy:*  your new babies!  per usual!

*handbag:* What a gorgeous color!  Congrats!

*Katy:* Those Lady slings are amazing on you!

*cuddles:* Wowza, now those are some heels!


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *guru, phiphi, klassic,* and *duke!!!!*

It will be a while before I can get more, but it is definitely my intention to get as many as possible over the years


----------



## kett

Cuddles - those are gorge!


----------



## rdgldy

*katy,* the color is so pretty!
*cuddles,* I am in love with the nude pigalles.  What a sexy shoe!
*Duke*, thank you!!! And please stop posting shoes on D&S that I must have!


----------



## KatyEm

Thank you *cts900*, *clothingguru*, *phiphi*, *klassickouture*, *dukeprincess* and *rdgldy*!

*cuddles*, those are gorgeous!


----------



## clothingguru

*Cuddles:* love the nudes! hot!


----------



## CelticLuv

*Cuddles*, they are Sexy, Sexy, Sexy!!!! You look great in them!! Congrats!


----------



## babysweetums

ahhh so psyched about these!!!!!!!!!! a shoe i thought i would never have =)


----------



## kett

babysweetums!!!! Yay! AMAZING.


----------



## babysweetums

^ thanks kett!! im in loubie heaven right now =)


----------



## PANda_USC

*cuddles*, those are fabulous on you! I love 120 piggies with skinny jeans! Perfection!

*babysweetums*, ahh congratulations!!! I love them on ya!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Cuddles* and *babysweetums*, you both look hot!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*handbag_newbie* - that color is gorgeous!
*KatyEm* - Congrats on your first pair!  I love the lavender suede.
*cuddles* - Wow!! Those are hot!
*baby* - OMG - Mads!!!!! You are so lucky!


----------



## Watersnake

From New York my darling Ron Rons


----------



## rdgldy

*watersnake*, lovely!!!  RonRons are the best!
*Baby*, congratulations! I love the MMs.


----------



## OnAMission

My new love! Rosella flats in blue!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Love them, *Watersnake*!  And the background as well!
*OnAMission* - gorgeous flats!  i  the white trim!


----------



## kett

babysweetums said:


> ^ thanks kett!! im in loubie heaven right now =)



I totally understand - every time I see those I fall in love a little more. CONGRATS!


----------



## cts900

*cuddles*: Phenomenal!  
*babysweetums*: Woo Hoo!!! Sexy!!!
*Watersnake*: Gorgeous shoes and photo. 
*OnAMission*: Aren't they the best flats ever?  I love mine and your colorway is perfect on you!


----------



## OnAMission

*LouboutinNerd* and *cts900* thank you! I'm in love with them


----------



## mal

*handbag*, they are so pretty! Congrats 
*Katy*, love the Lavender Suede 
*cuddles*, the Pigalles look great 
baby!!! Congrats on a great find, they are HAWT!!!
*Mission*, lovely!
*watersnake*, beautiful pic, beautiful shoes


----------



## Luv n bags

Everyones new additions are so gorgeous!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Nothing fancy but I thought I did alright for my first purchases, non?
I feel a new addiction developing!! 

Feticha & Simples


----------



## mal

*Lisa*, very nice mais oui!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Just posted all my new babies in my collection thread with urm a few _special _pairs missing  

*Very Prive Rose gold*


----------



## immashoesaddict

*Simples 70 Blue periwinkle *


----------



## immashoesaddict

*Purple suede eventas *


----------



## immashoesaddict

*Black greasepaint No Prive *


----------



## immashoesaddict

*Simples 85 PINK greasepaints  *


----------



## marsienishi

Marine Glitter Ron Rons from Barney's SF


----------



## phiphi

*watersnake* love the tortoise patent
cute flats *onamission*!
congratulations on your first CLs *lisa*!
*imma* beautiful additions to your beautiful collection! loves them!
the glitters are gorgeous *marsi*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*lisa* - Fantastic first pairs!  i am sure there will be many more!
*imma* - Busy lady!  I love all your new pairs, especially those amazing grease simples!
*marsienishi* - Shoe twin!  I'm biased but the marine glitter ron rons are one of my fav pairs!


----------



## september gurl

Just picked these up at Saks


----------



## hdr4350

To say I went overboard during the sales event is putting mildly....here are my spoils! I'm officially on a ban until Christmas.


----------



## rdgldy

*imma*, just a few new additions, huh??? Love them all!  The greasepaints-wonderful!!!!!
*hdr*: fabulous sales finds.  Ban until Christmas-usually doesn't work!!
*marsi*, love the glitters
*september girl*, what a perfect CL shoe-I love the black VP w/red tip.
*Lisa,* two wonderful basics!


----------



## ericanjensen




----------



## CelticLuv

My *Nude Clichy 100's* were delivered to my house today from the Paris boutique (only 2 days int'l shipping!)! Unfortunately I am still at work ush:
I am counting the remaining hours till I can rush home and tear the box open!!


----------



## rdgldy

*celtic*, that sure was quick.  I can't wait to see them.


----------



## icecreamom

Congrats *Celtic*!! Nude Christian Louboutins  (on any style)...It's heaven :shame:


----------



## icecreamom

*erican* Your Laponos are great!


----------



## idapida

Only having one pair didn't last long... No surprise there!

Red Almerias from the Net-a-Porter sale. The perfect summer shoes, so comfortable! I've taken off the tags now, no returns here!


----------



## SassySarah

*Ipadipa* I understand what you mean... no one can have just one!  Congrats on pair #2 they're lovely!


----------



## SassySarah

Ladies I stopped into Saks today to pick up a pair of flats I was having repaired... and uh oh... look what I came home with!  

These were on the sale rack, 2nd cut about $390.  How could I say no???  It was hard to capture the true color of either these beauties with my camera but these were as good as I could get.  Does the obsession ever stop?  I got my first pair in February and now I'm on pair 17!  

Gress Mule 100 in Lipstick suede











Gressimo 140 Violet suede


----------



## handbag_newbie

SassySarah said:


> Ladies I stopped into Saks today to pick up a pair of flats I was having repaired... and uh oh... look what I came home with!
> 
> These were on the sale rack, 2nd cut about $390.  How could I say no???  It was hard to capture the true color of either these beauties with my camera but these were as good as I could get.  Does the obsession ever stop?  I got my first pair in February and now I'm on pair 17!
> 
> Gress Mule 100 in Lipstick suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gressimo 140 Violet suede



Gorgeous!!! And  the tat!


----------



## SassySarah

For some reason can't get all of the photos to post, but I see 2 have posted so you ladies get the idea


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks *handbag*!  I figured the shoes matched the tat so had to get them :lolots:


----------



## SassySarah

I give up, still can't get the additional photos to post.  I'm guessing there's an issue because I'm doing everything the same way as usual.  Sorry to take up so much space here I can't just "delete".


----------



## lilmissb

*Handbag* that turquoise is beautiful!
That lavender suede is so pretty *Katy*
Fierce *cuddles!*
*Watersnake* I LOVE tortoise ron rons!!!
*OnAMission* love rosella flats too!
*Lisa* congrats on 2 great staples.

*IMMA!!!!*    LOVE THEM!!!! You sneaky wench!

*marsi* those glitters are cute!
*September* nothing like some great basics!
Congrats on the coral greiss mules *hdr!* I'm jelly as I wanted them too. I bet they're gorgeous on.
Love the laponos on you *erica!*
*Ipadipa* - love them!!! Summer is all about bright colours.
Love the new purchases *Sassy!*


----------



## immashoesaddict

Thank you *phi , rdgldy , louboutinNerd *

*September  - *SHOE COUSINNNNN  hahah i have the black suede w/ red tip VP  

*Hdr -* LOVE them all 

*Erica *- are they painful i REALLY want laponons mergh 

*Sarah* - 

*Lilmiss *HAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA


----------



## phiphi

*september* - perfect classic! love the VPs.
*hdr* awesome haul. 
the laponos look awesome on you *erica*
*ida* welcome to the addiction! your almerias look fabulous!
great additions *sassy*.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

such amazing buys ladies congrats to you all!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Chloe*~you've been on a roll recenty...with your CLs and non-CLs.  Beautiful additions!!  i think you need a red suede declic now  
*sassysarah*~i love that lipstick suede. looks amazing with your skin tone.
*ida*~your almerias in red will be a great pop of color!  i love wedges for the summer


----------



## immashoesaddict

ROFLMAO *magda * yes on a roll ... :ninja: I need 39 in declics merghhh !!! Im trying to keep the CL # low now ..8 more to go to 25 , and my 25th is another 2 years nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*september* - perfect!  The VPs are such classics!
*hdr *- Nice haul!!
*ericanjensen* - gorgeous!  Love the Lapanos in that color!
*Ipadipa* - it's a slippery slope!  I'm sure #3 is just around the corner!
*SassySarah* - that lipstick color is amazing!  So vibrant!  And the greissimos look gorgeous on you!


----------



## clothingguru

*idapida*: Love the wedges!!!! 
*sassysarah*: Great new buys!!!!  i love those suede Greissimo mules! 
*baby:* I cant see the pic but i heard they were mAD's! congrats!
*lisa:* Congrats on the 2 pairs!!! Great pairs!
*onamission:* LOVE the rosella flats in navy! so cute!
*watersnake:* Love the ron rons o much on you!
*erica*: Cute new buy
*hdr430*:LOVE all of them! COngrats! Those coral suede greis are TDF! 
*semptembergurl:* Great basic black pair !!! congrats!
*imma:* love them all! great haul! but those rose gold vp's are dreamy! 
*marsienishi:* Those glitters are soo cute!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

I just got these, Belle purple suede 85s - absolutely love the color! And really comfy too since they are not too high


----------



## compulsive

So these are one size too big but I am determined to make them fit until I can find the right size!  Thank you to a lovely tPF'er!  (Crappy photos cause I was too lazy so I used photobooth & messy background cause of my nephew )


----------



## hdr4350

*rdgldy*, you might be right about the ban because I wentinto Saks today to pay my bill and guess what? I walked out with a pair of miu miu.....this is insane!




rdgldy said:


> *imma*, just a few new additions, huh??? Love them all! The greasepaints-wonderful!!!!!
> *hdr*: fabulous sales finds. Ban until Christmas-usually doesn't work!!
> *marsi*, love the glitters
> *september girl*, what a perfect CL shoe-I love the black VP w/red tip.
> *Lisa,* two wonderful basics!


----------



## alenka

So reading the forum reminded me of Pam Jenkins, I checked out the site and spotted these Lady Bow on sale, left in my size - 37! Can't believe they were still there, these are my first sale CLs and my current faves.


----------



## NANI1972

*purses*- Very cute, great color.

*compulsive*- uhhh i would make them work too! So dreamy, congrats! By the way I need a size 36.5/37 so if they are either size I'll take them off your feet when your ready! 

*alenka*- Lovely purchase, congrats!!


----------



## strsusc

They look like they fit perfectly!  Oh, how I love those Maggies! Congrats on your new purchase! 



compulsive said:


> So these are one size too big but I am determined to make them fit until I can find the right size!  Thank you to a lovely tPF'er!  (Crappy photos cause I was too lazy so I used photobooth & messy background cause of my nephew )


----------



## alenka

Thanks Nani, am on a ban now, 3 pairs in 30 days is just too extravagant for me


----------



## kett

Compulsive! Maggies! Yayyyy! They look great on you, congrats.

UPS brought me these babies today.


----------



## NANI1972

kett- congrats! They look fantastic on you, soooo awsome!


----------



## strsusc

Ahhhh; I die those MBB are AMAZING 



kett said:


> Compulsive! Maggies! Yayyyy! They look great on you, congrats.
> 
> UPS brought me these babies today.


----------



## phiphi

*purse* great booties - love the purple!
*vee* i LOVE the maggies on you - they are fabulous beyond words!
*alenka* well, if you are about to start a ban, what a beautiful pair to tide you over until it's lifted! they are gorgeous.
*kett* i die!!! you are rocking the MBBs!


----------



## indi3r4

my last 4 purchases.. All on sale and 2 are actually from Barneys' second markdown!


----------



## handbag_newbie

*indi* I LOVE the first pair!!!! They are all beautiful!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

indi, I love them ALL!! and NUDES on SALE?!?!?! Amazing!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

OMG Kett- those are FIERCE, woman!! 

compulsive- Love love love the maggies!!!

Purses & Pugs- LOVE those purple booties!! i've been eyeing those for a while


----------



## compulsive

Thank you *NANI*, *strsusc*, *kett*, *phi* , & *louboutinlawyer* 


Sorry *NANI*.. but I need a 37 too 

*kett*, those are gorgeous! 

*indi3*, what a haul! You've been quite busy!


----------



## alenka

I think those are the nudes I bought on NAP for full price 2 weeks ago. I miss US sales!!


----------



## phiphi

*indi* - congrats on a great haul!


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you ladies!  I need to stop looking and enjoy what I have.. but it's so hard!! 
and the fifi is actually beige not nude.. i'm trying to find my perfect nude and find out that i have to go darker than beige..


----------



## SassySarah

indi love your new purchases, love the Candies and the BW Greis!  For me my perfect nude is the color Camel.


----------



## cindy74

love the candys


----------



## Ilgin

Great scores *indi!* All are fabulous.


----------



## mimi14

Indy - I love all of your purchases. You have every event covered with those four pairs. And 2nd markdown down? Amazing.


----------



## kett

*Indi*! They are all just amazing. Those Greissimo's make my heart go pitter patter every time I see them. Congrats on all of them.

Thank you Compulsive, LL, phiphi, strsusc!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*P&P*: I  those purple booties. I love the color!

*Compulsive:* Those Maggies look fantastic on you!  Congrats sweets!

*Kett:*  the MBBs.  You wear them well.

What a haul *indi*!  I adore each and every pair.  We are Candy fraternal twins!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*purses & pugs* - That color purple is seriously CLs best!  It looks beautiful on the Belle booties!
*compulsive* - Maggies....  I hope you can make them work (they don't look too big in your pics)!
*alenka* - The lady bows are so feminine and pretty!  Great sale score!
*kett *-   Gorgeous!!!!
*indi3r4* - Amazing sale finds - and 2 on second cut!?  Lucky you!  Love those Greissimos!


----------



## cts900

How could I possibly be this far behind?  You ladies are fast!

*lisa*: Nothing fancy my butt!  I adore them both and am so happy for you to have them.
*imma*: I love them all but that pink greasepaint is beyond beautiful.
*mars*: Marine glitter is perfection.
*september*: Such a perfect, special pair. Congrats!
*hdr*: GREAT sale finds!!!!
*erica*: You rock a bootie like it is no one's business.
*ida*: Perfection for summer.
*sassy*: You know I love them both.  You look HAWT in each color. 
*P&P*: That color is TDF!
*alenka*: Those are so feminine and pretty.  I love them.
*kett*: How did I know those would end up in your already amazing collection?  The MBBs are sooooooooooo you!
*compulsive*: The maggies literally look like they were made for you.  
*indi*: I just have to say again--WOW!  You did great, girl!


----------



## indi3r4

thank you ladies!  now to decide which one to wear first..


----------



## arireyes

Finally took a couple pic's of my Banana's.  Going to wear this out w DH tonight.  Crappy pic's  sorry


----------



## cts900

^^Wow!  You look incredible.


----------



## nexisfan

Holy hotness, arireyes!!! Those shoes are gorge, and so are you!!

Superfab mail day for me!! But I'll have to wait for the reveal(s?) til I get back from family poker night.


----------



## clothingguru

*arireyes:* Love the banana;s they look great on your long legs! 
*purses:* That color of purple is sooo yummy! congrats! 
*indi:* Great new steals!!!!! Love the griessimo's!!!! 
*kett:* Those MBB are TDF! Woop woop! Yet another amazing buy! 
*compulsive:* LOVE the maggies on you! They are a truly beautiful shoe! congrats!


----------



## arireyes

Thnks ladies! I wasn't sure if they looked to bulky on me.


----------



## BellaShoes

*compulsive*, the maggies are dreamy!

*indi.*.. the B/W Greissimo, fabulous!

*Kett*... yet another fabulous tPF'er rockin the MBB, they look amazing on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*ari:* Daaaaaaanng woman, you look HOT!


----------



## lolitablue

Dukeprincess said:


> *ari:* Daaaaaaanng woman, you look HOT!


 
I know!! Pure hotness on those bananas!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*purses & pugs- *so cute!!

*compulsive- *ooh Maggies I Love! 

*alenka- *congrats!!!

*kett- *heelllooooo shoe twin!!!!

*indi- *wow love them all!!

*ari- *WOW you look amazing!!!


----------



## Ilgin

for *arireyes*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*arireyes*, you look hot!  I want your legs . I don't think they look to bulky at all!


----------



## purses & pugs

*NANI1972, phiphi, louboutinlawyer, Dukeprincess, LouboutinNerd, cts900, clothingguru and dezynrbaglaydee* - thank you all so much!

*kett*, OMG, I loooove your new CLs

*indi3r4*, wow what a great haul!!

*arireyes*, holy crap, those shoes are TDF!


----------



## indi3r4

thank you ladies! 

arireyes, hot damn woman!! :sunnies


----------



## kett

*Dukeprincess, LouboutinNerd, clothingguru, BellaShoes, dezynrbaglaydee* (yay shoe twin!), *purses & pugs* 

Hehe, thanks *cts*. They were definitely calling my name.

*arireyes *- you look fantastic!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Vee*, Ohh the maggies look fabulous on you!!! Hope you find the right size, ^_^!!

*kett*, lovely MBBs!!

*indi3*, congrats on the lovely haul!

*arir*, :: wolf whistle:: Looking amazing!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

After my ban ended in June I got these! Another one might be on the way 

Metallic fuxia suede NPs














Coral patent Lady Sling 100 and Simple 85 pumps


----------



## indi3r4

love the NP! and coral is such a fun color for summer!


----------



## BellaShoes

The NP's are so fun!! Disco Lady *pinkie*!


----------



## kett

Thanks Panda.

Pinkie, those NP's are so cute, that texture just looks amazing. The coral will be awesome for summer. Congrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*pinkie- *they are all great, congrats!


----------



## cts900

What great color choices! Congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

*alenka:* I love your newbie's! I have yet to see those on a tpf'er i think...you must post modeling pics! 
*pinkie:* CONGRATS! Looks like these were well worth the wait!!!! Love the purple metallic s and the coral's!


----------



## phiphi

*ari* wow!! 
look at that beautiful haul *pinkie*! congrats!!


----------



## LornaLou

I love the coral simples!! I wanted the simple as the pigalle I have hurt my feet but I could never find them lol!


----------



## lanvin

This probably won't be exciting for everyone, but I got my first CL's today, wallis 85 and I love them!


----------



## rdgldy

*lanvin*, your first pair is always exciting!! Congratulations-I happen to love them.


----------



## handbag_newbie

^^^ beautiful first pair lanvin! I'm looking to get some MJs as well...always a great purchase IMO


----------



## SassySarah

Lanvin - I love the Wallis!  It was my second pair of CLs, we are shoe twins!


----------



## kett

The first pair is ALWAYS exciting. I love the Wallis! Congrats!


----------



## babysweetums

my collection was sooo lacking this! finally a 140 comfy summer shoe....and 2nd markdown and last one in my size woohoo!! =)


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Thank you ladies! Where I am it's summer 24/7 so the Corals are just perfect lol!

*Lanvin*, Congrats on your first pair and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## dukediva02

*babysweetums*: I love your sandals! I am thinking of snagging a pair too. Do they fit TTS?


----------



## kett

I LOVE those babysweetums! They are so classic. Congrats.


----------



## immashoesaddict

Congrats *baby*!! I think im starting to like them EEEP


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*pinkie* - Wow!  Nice haul!  The coral is GORGEOUS and those NPs look perfect on you!
*lanvin* - LOVE the wallis!  
*baby* - !!!  You are making me want a pair!


----------



## rdgldy

babysweetums said:


> my collection was sooo lacking this! finally a 140 comfy summer shoe....and 2nd markdown and last one in my size woohoo!! =)


  Your picture is gone 
I'd love to see them on.


----------



## rdgldy

I scored another pair of castallanas.  They are olive suede. I am in heaven.


----------



## strsusc

such a unique color; perfect for fall as the "army" trend is in full swing!  

Great with your complexion too!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> I scored another pair of castallanas. They are olive suede. I am in heaven.


 
Hehehehe I knew you were going to get these 

Big congrats!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I never thought much about the Castallanas until I looked at your pics, *rdgldy*, but they look amazing on you! 

*Pinkiestarlet*, the color of those NP's is amazing! 

Congrats on a beautiful first pair, *Lanvin*!

And to go even further back...

*Indi*, I'm super jealous of your scores! Love each pair!!

And *arireyes*, you look smokin' hot in that dress and those Banana's!


----------



## PANda_USC

*pinkie*, the fuxia suede NPs are so fun! Congrats!

*lanvin*, congrats on the adorable shoes!

*rdgldy*, beyond beautiful! I really love the color! Congrats!


----------



## kett

rdgldy - love, love, love them!


----------



## jeshika

*baby*, i love those!!!! congrats!


----------



## babysweetums

sorry i dont know what happened to my picture =(


----------



## babysweetums

and congrats rdgldy i love those!! that color is amazing!!


----------



## babysweetums




----------



## babysweetums

^ not sure why my legs look 2 different colors lol....hmmmmm


----------



## babysweetums

thank you duke! umm they are a 39.5 which fits me perfect, my us size is 9, hope that helps!
thanks kett, im hoping these will get alot of wear this summer =)
thanks imma =) thank you louboutin nerd =) and thank you jeshika!!
i got another new pair today...very special


----------



## strsusc

wonderful shoes! look great on you as well!


----------



## babysweetums

thank you strsusc!! they literally match everything i own, jeans to dresses...ahh im so obsessed with them =)


----------



## KlassicKouture

There's the pic! Those look so good on you *babysweetums*!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*babysweetums*, they look so good on ya!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Lanvin*, love them!


----------



## rdgldy

thank you, *klassic, naked, kett, strsusc, baby * and *panda*.
*naked*, you know that the minute I question a shoe, it is a done deal, LOL!!


*baby*, glad the pictures are back.  They are very cute, retro and summery.


----------



## siserilla

I've fallen way behind on this thread so I'm sorry, in advance, if I miss anyone.

*rdgldy*, love that color on you!!
*babysweetums*, wonderful shoes!
*lanvin*, congrats on your first pair and welcome to the addiction!
*pinkie*, I love your coral lady sling and simples!


----------



## SassySarah

rdgldy & baby congrats!!!


----------



## rdgldy

thank you,* siserilla* and *sarah*!


----------



## bagpunk




----------



## SassySarah

Ok my new Bianca multli colored slings from Bluefly arrived today.  This is the first pair of Biancas for me.  I think I'm going to have to really practice walking in these, does it get easy?  What do you ladies think?  I love the colors but just hope I can walk in them, my back is injured today so that might be part of my problem right now.


----------



## SassySarah

bagpunk those boots are hawt!!!


----------



## bagpunk

thanks sassysarah! i have to say that the outfit is not ideal, i was just so impatient and had to try them on as soon as i got them, and did not have the time to change beforehand!!! 

i am not familiar with the bianca, but i love the colours on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOOT!!!!!  I LOVE ME SOME BIANCA'S! Sassy, they are fabulous against your skin tone and yes, you will adjust to the height.


----------



## bagpunk

babysweetums, love your summer shoes!!


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks Bella!  You are the Bianca queen so I will trust your advice that it gets easier.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Great boots, *bagpunk*!!

The Bianca slings look so good on you, *Sarah*!


----------



## strsusc

*bagpunk* those boots are awesome and look amazing on you! 

*sassy love you in the biancas, but understand your pain with walking; I just can not do 140 (yet at least) I would take Bellas advice and practice in order not to have to send those beauties back!*


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

babysweetums said:


>




 I NEED these so badddddddd


----------



## maggiesze1

Here's my latest purchases (sale scores):

Leopard Carino Plato espadrilles wedges:






Annees Folles Black/ Gold:


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

to my beautiful TPF friends you always make me feel good about my purchases when I feel so guilty over them :shame:
*jeshika*
*rdgldy*- love your new reveals 
*mal*-  I still owe you mod pics of the nude lady peeps so sorry i've been so busy
*clothingguru
lilmissb
louboutinNerd
cts900
Lornalou
Dukeprincess
BellaShoes
Dezy*
 I hope I didn't forget anyone this thread goes soooooo fast and so many pages  hard to keep up !

Congratulations to all the new reveals  I have so many I see that I love I really try to stay away from here as much as possible because you all make it so hard to resist !!!:banned:


----------



## immashoesaddict

SassySarah said:


> Ok my new Bianca multli colored slings from Bluefly arrived today. This is the first pair of Biancas for me. I think I'm going to have to really practice walking in these, does it get easy? What do you ladies think? I love the colors but just hope I can walk in them, my back is injured today so that might be part of my problem right now.


 

SHOE TWINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN congrats


----------



## marsienishi

awesome boots, *bagpunk*!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

maggiesze1 said:


> Here's my latest purchases (sale scores):
> 
> Leopard Carino Plato espadrilles wedges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annees Folles Black/ Gold:



Wow, lovely purchases! But I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Leopard espadrilles wedges!!! I'm so jealuos May I ask where you managed to find these?


----------



## maggiesze1

purses & pugs said:


> Wow, lovely purchases! But I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Leopard espadrilles wedges!!! I'm so jealuos May I ask where you managed to find these?



Thanks! I got them from Saks Atlanta.


----------



## lilmissb

So I've missed a bit huh?

*P&P* what a stunning purple! Congrats 
*compulsive* of course you can make them work! Where there is a will there is a way!
*kett* - HOT HOT HOT!!!! I long for the MBB myself.
I'm loving your puchases *indi!*
Good to see you wearing your HL with your CL's *ari!!!* 
*pinkie* congrats! I yearn for coral.... 
*lanvin* I LOVE the wallis!!! Congrats!
Can't see them *baby*...oh now I can see them. I love that style and so wish I managed to get my hands on some.
*RDGLDY!* You are on fire! Love them on you and they are delish!!!
Oh *bag!* Holy CRAP!!!  I adore them on you and wish I were tall enough to wear OTK's... How did you size in them btw?
*Sassy* didn't I see something about you being on a ban?! Love them on you 
*maggie* both pairs are stunning, congrats!


----------



## CelticLuv

Here are my latest purchases over the past month. Needless to say, I went a little crazy over the sale season.
I had also bought, but subsequently returned, HP Nude Satin (deep scratch), Turquoise Glitter Titi's (color too much for me) and Black Patent Feticha's (bought a different style instead).

1st purchase was from Miami Boutique sale. *Multi Glitter Titi's!* They only had a 35.5 (half size up for me) so they will need lots of padding.







2nd purchase from Horatio Boutique sale. *Madame Claude Leopard Patent!* LOVE these! 
I got them TTS (35) and they're actually a bit small so I'll have to see if I can work on these and make them fit.






Next up...*Nude (Beige) Patent Fifi's!* Bought from ebay from a wonderful seller. 
 LOVE these but the color may be a bit dark for my skin tone hence my other nude purchase below.






Next to be purchased, from St. Honoré Boutique in Paris (retail price)...*Nude Patent Clichy 100!* 
I am sooo in love with this shoe I can't even begin to tell you! 
The color is a bit more nude and has more of a pink tone to it than the Fifi's so my debate is on selling the Fifi's (b/c I'm keeping the Clichy's) OR keep them as a darker nude shoe (kind of as a brownish shoe for me).






Lastly, from Barney's NY 2nd Cut sale...*Candy 100 Ostrich Leg!* 
I ordered 35 and they sent a 35.5 which may still work for me, debating on keeping them. 
*They are absolutely GORGEOUS!* For some reason, my DH was only lukewarm on them  what does he know though?! 






I still have ONE more pair yet to arrive, scored from Barney's NY 2nd Cut. They should be here today or tomorrow and I'll post pics then!


----------



## cts900

*lanvin*: They are a perfect first pair.  I am a sucker for a mary jane.  Congratulations!
*rdgldy:* The color is divine and they look fantastic on you!
*baby:* How is it even possible that you made those long legs of yours look even more gorgeous?  I envy you (and your shoes).
*sassy:* Such a fun colorway. Love 'em.
*maggie:* Again, congrats on both finds,
*celtic:* What a haul! They are all beauties.


----------



## cuddles003

I was in New York last week and was able to buy these wonderful Silver FiFi's and a pair of Black Patent Pigellas.

Here are some photo's og the FiFi's. Let me know what you think. They are very comfortable and easy to walk in, especially for such a narrow heal.

I am going to Las Vegas this weekend and will have my charge card. Would love to get a pair on the new Clichy pumps if they have them and another pair of Pigellas. Does anyone know what colors are currently being sold?

 I now have the Black and Nude patent Pigella.

Susan


----------



## CelticLuv

cuddles, I am loving those on you!! I'm really starting to like the silver, I saw them online and wasn't too sure about the color but after seeing them on you, WOW! They are amazing! Congrats!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*rdgldy* -  OMG, I die!  Those are so freaking gorgeous!  I am so jealous!
*bagpunk* - wow!  Those boots are HOT!!
*SassySarah *- I really like them - I think the colors are so perfect for summer!  Hope you can get used to them!
*maggiesze1* - Those are so cute! They look so comfy!  And those AF....
*Celtic* - Nice haul!  I  all of them!
*cuddles* - the silver is so gorg on the fifis!  You are making me want a pair!


----------



## kett

Celtic - Awesome haul! They are all fantastic.

Cuddles - the Fifi's in silver are great! They look great on you.


----------



## karwood

You ladies have been busy, busy buzzin bees! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*roussel,* your nude Clichys are totally fab!
*Kramer*, your lavender LCs are beautiful! I had no idea the LCs came in that color!
*gymangel,* your Fetichas look perfect on you!
*panda,* purrr-fection!
*misty,* your rose suede VPs are lovely!
*dezynr,* you are rockin in those MBB! I absolutely love this style! Welcome to the club and Happy Belated B-day!
*robo,* congrats! They are fierce!
*clothingguro,* GORGY!!!!!! I can't wait to see the modeling pics of your SO!
*tiger,* love the Greis, shoe twin!
*steady,* your Moirismos look very lovely on you! Perfect for the summer!
*wonderwoman,* very pretty! They look lovely next to your skintone!
*adctd,* absolutely love your newest additions! Love, love the AD and Lady Peeps! Your Nude Glitter ADs are insane. I DIE!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*alenka,* very nice purchases. Congrats!
*rdgldy,* Awesome finds! Love your mint VPs, Y-Open and Very Very!
*handbag,* very lovely. Fabulous color!
*Katy,* Congrats on your first pair of CL! They look very pretty on you!
*cuddles,* WOW!!! Those are uber-sexy! Lvoe them!
*indy* and *Nani,* sorry your purchases did not work out for you both. I hope you both will find another pair of CLs  very soon that will work for you!


Coffee Break! Need to pour another cup, before I continue.......


----------



## strsusc

*celtic* you have been very busy!!!  All stunning!  

P.S. my DH also thinks the spikes are not a great look (even a little scary) I on the other hand love them!


----------



## karwood

I'm Baaaaaacccckkkk!

*baby,* love your Quepi Reci! Definitely a great summer style!
*watersnake,* your RonRons are very lovely and I love the background as well!
*OnAMission,* your flats are very cute!
*lisalovesshoes,* congrats on your first CL purchase! Very lovely!
*IMMMMMMAAAAAA!!!!!!,*  love your amazing haul! I love each and every one of your babies. You have been holding out on us!!!:ninja:
*marsi,* love your glitters!
*september,* truly a perfect classic, sexy and stylish pair! Congrats!
*hdr,* awesome sale finds! Congrats!
*erica,* they look amazing on you!
*ida,* great summer shoes!
*sassy,* love your lipstick suede gres mules and bianca sling! The more I see this style, the more I wish I had jumped on the bandwagon.
*P&P,* what a fabulous color! Love your Belles!
*compulsive,* congrats on finally finding your Maggies! They look like they fit your perfectly!
*kett,* congrats on getting the MBB! They are fanta-bulous!
*indi3r4,* amazing SALE scores!!!! Congrats on all your newest additions!
*ari,* those Bananas look AH-MAZING on you!
*pinkie,* love your metallic purple NP and corals!
*lanvin,* congrat on your first very lovely CL shoes!
*rdgldy,* I just saw your olive suede Castillanas. I love this style. By any chance, was the seller in Scotland?
*bags,* I think this is difficult style for most people to pull off, but you certainly can. They truly look good on you.
*maggie,* your AF are beautiful! Your espadrilles are lovely! Congrats on your awesome sale scores!
*bagpunk,* your are definitely pulling this style off. They look good on you.
*celtic,* what a haul! Congrats! All your newest additions are all beautiful!
*cuddles,* just saw your latest post. Love the silver Fifis! They look very lovely on you!


----------



## immashoesaddict

*karwoooooooooood* - thank youu  im expecting few more in the mail


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Maggie*, such beautiful additions!
*Celtic*, I'm dying over each pair!
*Cuddles*, those look great on you!


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you,* lilmiss, cts, louboutinnerd and karwood*.
*karwood*, the seller was in Australia!

*celtic*, I love all your finds.  I hope you get the leopard MC to fit.  Sock trick!!!
*cuddles*, you did very well!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*celtic*, gorgeous haul! Love the multiglitter titis!

*cuddles*, you look fabulous! How is the fifi heel holding up?


----------



## cuddles003

So far so good. I have worn them twice now for the entire day and there's no sign of ware.


----------



## kett

Thanks Karwood and limiss... Imma, can't wait to see what is coming!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## bagpunk

thanks KK, strsusc, marsienishi, louboutinnerd, karwood!!!! 
i still wish i had a different dress on though 

lilmissb, 

i am not that tall at about 5'4'' and my legs are not the longest!! so you should try them on and you might be surprised!! 

i am usually a size 6 = 36, and i often do TTS with CL even though the norm is to size up by half. i go up a whole full size with these OTKs (37), as with all of my other boots because i wear them with socks, and i plan on padding the balls of foot with these ones because this is the highest heels on boots i have ever owned with no platforms, and my experience with the o-my-slings taught me that i can't survive over 70 mm heels with  no ball of foot padding!

cuddles, i love those silver fifis on you!!!
and all the other hauls look faaaab!


----------



## lilmissb

*Celtic!* WOW! You have scored a major haul haven't you?! I'm jealous of the multi titi & candy. I wear my nude clichys all the time. Glad I helped sway your decision on the MC's, they're the best! I love wearing them with a black outfit and having them pop. Oh if you want to get them fit better, remove the halter. I removed mine and they fit so much better. I used the hair dryer & sock trick to widen the toebox.

*cuddles* they look great on you!

Thanks for the feedback *bag!* Hmmm, I might have to consider it...I'm only 5'2" though so it might go all the way up and thigh - eep! Do they feel stable and comfy? The dress looks fab with the boots IMO


----------



## bagpunk

lilmissb said:


> Thanks for the feedback *bag!* Hmmm, I might have to consider it...I'm only 5'2" though so it might go all the way up and thigh - eep! Do they feel stable and comfy? The dress looks fab with the boots IMO



i am generally a converse/doc martens/birkinstock kinda gal  so asking me if > 70 mm heels are stable is risky as you might get a biased answer!  perhaps someone who owns a ronfifi or fifi can chime in...? also because i wear them with socks and i am not yet used to the firm grip of the OTK boots over my knees i found it a little tricky to feel around my steps when climbing stairs or stepping on non-flat surfaces, adding to that is the skinny pencil heels and my lack of experience with heels in general. BUT, so far so good. i am wondering if the fifi heels are similar to the 120 pigalle heels.

i think how far up the leg an OTK boots is going to go depend on the length of your legs more than your height per se, as we are each proportionately different from each other even if of the same height, if you know what i mean. so i say GO FOR IT! TRY THEM ON! take a pic and maybe we can all give you our 2 cents about whether they are too high up. in any case, have you not seen piggy's "over the leg" (hahaha) - to quote ms piggy herself - pythons....???


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am so far behind in this thread that is it shameful. :shame:  Although, I would like to say gorgeous new additions ladies!

So I am at home sick and the United Parcel Santa delivered this slight bit of cheer today. Now if I felt better so I could wear these out, I would be happy!

We've all seen these before, so I won't draw this out...introducing my new....

*FERNANDOS!!!*  (thanks to a lovely SA who found these in my size after many others laughed and said it could not be done)


----------



## lilmissb

ROFL *bag!* I have to say I like my cons too!!! I can move a lot quicker in flats   I should probably build up my flat collection instead of my heels.

LOVE LOVE LOVE the fernandos on you *Duke!* Hope that's cheered you up a bit. As a side note, your siggy is making me laugh like a loon at work ush: Yes, I know, I'm a bit slow in noticing these things!


----------



## strsusc

Dukeprincess said:


> I am so far behind in this thread that is it shameful. :shame:  Although, I would like to say gorgeous new additions ladies!
> 
> So I am at home sick and the United Parcel Santa delivered this slight bit of cheer today. Now if I felt better so I could wear these out, I would be happy!
> 
> We've all seen these before, so I won't draw this out...introducing my new....
> 
> *FERNANDOS!!!*  (thanks to a lovely SA who found these in my size after many others laughed and said it could not be done)



They look perfect on you!!!


----------



## siserilla

*Bagpunk*, love those boots!!
*Sassy*, after a few wears you'll have no problem walking in them. I find that I can walk better in my Biancas vs my Simples. 
*Maggie*, Love your Annees! Definitely one of my favorites!
*Celtic*,  Your Titis are gorgeous!! 
cuddles, they look great on you!
*Duke*, I'm SO jealous. I wanted the Fernandos so bad but I've decided to save up for another love of mine.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*miss b:* Thank you dear!  And I am glad you like my siggy, because I am so serious!  I was so bad last month that I might be shaking a little sumthin, sumthin to pay for it all! 

*strsusc:* Aww thank you for your compliment!  I am happy they are here! 

*sis:* Don't be jealous, there is still time to get them at 2nd cut...


----------



## SassySarah

*KlassicKouture immashoesaddict lilmissb cts900 LouboutinNerd karwood siserilla* thank you!!!  

*maggiesze* Congrats on the leopoard espadrilles!  We are shoe twins.  I got mine back in March at full price and have loved wearing them and always get compliments on them!
*Celtic* I am so jealous of your Madame Claude leopards!!!
*cuddles* Love the Fifis!!!
*Dukeprincess* Wow the Fernandos were made for you!  Stunning!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Duke*, they look amazing on you! And I don't mean to embarrass but you're toes are perfect!


----------



## rdgldy

*Duke,* the fernandos are fabulous on you!! Sorry you're home sick, but what a way to cheer up.  ETA on my pair is TOMORROW!!!


----------



## amazigrace

*Duke,* I'm right there with you with the Fernandos. Everyone laughed at me, too, but I finally found a pair at Pam Jenkins! Yea! So excited!!! I'm nervous they won't fit - did you get your regular size or go up or down in size? 

They're absolutely gorgeous on your feet! I love, love, love them!!!!!!

Oh, and hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## lkrp123

Dukeprincess said:


> I am so far behind in this thread that is it shameful. :shame:  Although, I would like to say gorgeous new additions ladies!
> 
> So I am at home sick and the United Parcel Santa delivered this slight bit of cheer today. Now if I felt better so I could wear these out, I would be happy!
> 
> We've all seen these before, so I won't draw this out...introducing my new....
> 
> *FERNANDOS!!!*  (thanks to a lovely SA who found these in my size after many others laughed and said it could not be done)



The Fernandos remind me of Lady Gaga...."Alejandro, Ally-ally-ejandro..."

Love 'em!


----------



## marsienishi

*Dukeprincess*, lucky duck with the fernandos!! i LOLed when i read your sig too!


----------



## 5elle

*Duke* LOVE the Fernandos - they look like they were made for you!!! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jancedtif

Congrats all you lucky ladies for scoring great shoes!! 

*Duke*!!!  They look magnificent on you!!  Congrats friend!!


----------



## brintee

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG *duke*! They are insane on you. They were MADE for you! Love them!!


----------



## cts900

*bag:* lovely pair. congrats.
*duke:* duke, duke, duke, duke, duke!!!!!!!!!!  those could not look better on you hot mama.  i love them and am so happy that you finally found a helpful SA to track them down for you.  feel better soon and then post lots and lots of outfit shots!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*sassy, Bella, amazi, ikrp, marsienishi, 5elle, jance, B and cts!* I really appreciate all of your sweet compliments and get well wishes!

*sassy:* Aww, thank you!  I LOVE your collection thread.

*Bella:* I am just trying to keep up with you, since your feet look fab in every pair you post!

*amazi:* I cannot wait to see the Fernandos on you!  I went down a half size, because my feet are really narrow and I didn't want the straps to be too loose.

*ikrp:* 

*marsienishi*:  Hahahaha, glad my siggy made you laugh!  As you can tell, I've been very bad this month.  I have 2 pairs of non-CLs on the way! 

*5elle:*  Thank you dear!

*jance:* I hope you are posting some Almerias soon!

*B:* Thank you sweets!  You know I am always  over your collection too!

*cts:* Once I get well, I promise to wear these babies out and post outfit pics for you!


----------



## LavenderIce

*Duke*--I have never seen the Fernandos look so good!  I always knew they had the potential to be hot, but on you they are sizzling hot perfection!  I love a sales season happy ending.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Duke*...Those Fernandos are KILLING me!  So gorgeous - congrats!


----------



## kett

Duke they are fantastic and you work them!


----------



## rdgldy

My coral fernandos just came.  I saw the FEDEX sticker on my front door, and thought I missed them, but they left them at the side door!!!  They are amazing. * Duke,* glad to be your fernando cousin.


----------



## KlassicKouture

The Fernando's look so sexy on you both, *duke* and *rdgldy*!!


----------



## thithi

^ ditto that!  the fernandos are amazing!!  I scored a pair as well, I can't wait for them to get here!  I hope they fit.


----------



## babysweetums




----------



## babysweetums

thank you klassic, panda, rdgldy, siserilla, sassy, bagpunk, thanks adctd (yes you do!!),  thanks lilmissb, cts, karwood (wow your amazing for going back that far to compliment everyone  so sweet!!)
amazing boots bagpunk!! those slings are so fun sassy =) gorgeous purchases maggies i love those annees!!! wow lots of new buys celtic they are great congratulations!! love them cuddles i have both pigalles too!! duke and rdgldy i love those fernandos what a great style, i want a pair too!! maybe i can find the ivory ones and we can be a trio lol!!


----------



## rdgldy

*baby*, find a pair in ivory!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*duke*, you're rocking those like no other! They were made for you hun! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## lkrp123

rdgldy said:


> My coral fernandos just came.  I saw the FEDEX sticker on my front door, and thought I missed them, but they left them at the side door!!!  They are amazing. * Duke,* glad to be your fernando cousin.



one of my favorite colors is coral! b-e-a-utiful!

Still can't get lady gaga's "alejandro" outta my head every time I see the Fernandos!   They just make me want to dance! enjoy them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Okay, I am cracking up.  

A big thank you to *lavender,Louboutin Nerd, Kett, Klassic,thithi, baby, and panda!* 

*Lavender:* You are SOOO sweet! 

*Louboutin Nerd:* Thank you so much hon!  

*Kett:* What a compliment coming from you, who looks AWESOME in her CLs!

*Klassic:* Thank you dear! 

*thithi:* Shoe twins! 

*Baby:* You should get a pair!  They are fantastic shoes!

*Panda:* Aww, thank you sweets!  You are the best! 


*rdgldy:* Hey shoe cousin!  You look amazing in the coral ones!  Perfection!


----------



## CelticLuv

Thank you *PANda, rdgldy, KlassicKouture, karwood, strsusc, kett, LouboutinNerd, cts900, SassySarah* and *LilMissB *for your kind words and compliments! I can't wait to wear them all out!!



lilmissb said:


> *Celtic!* WOW! You have scored a major haul haven't you?! I'm jealous of the multi titi & candy. I wear my nude clichys all the time. Glad I helped sway your decision on the MC's, they're the best! I love wearing them with a black outfit and having them pop. Oh if you want to get them fit better, remove the halter. I removed mine and they fit so much better. I used the hair dryer & sock trick to widen the toebox.



LilMissb, thank you. I do plan on removing the halter. thanks for the hair dryer/sock trick idea. did you find that your MC's ran small? I measured a 8.75" insole on my 35's when generally a 35 has a 9" insole.


----------



## CelticLuv

Finally, my LAST Sale purchase has arrived! From Barney's NY 2nd cut.
*I absolutely LOVE these shoes!!!* They are simply gorgeous and I'm sure I'll be wearing them A LOT! I got them a half size up and they fit perfectly!

*Zigounette 140 Black*


----------



## strsusc

*celtic* you have been busy!!!  What a great way to end the sale season!  

now some modeling pics please!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, gorgeous *Celtic!*


----------



## jeshika

CelticLuv said:


> Lastly, from Barney's NY 2nd Cut sale...*Candy 100 Ostrich Leg!*
> I ordered 35 and they sent a 35.5 which may still work for me, debating on keeping them.
> *They are absolutely GORGEOUS!* For some reason, my DH was only lukewarm on them  what does he know though?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have ONE more pair yet to arrive, scored from Barney's NY 2nd Cut. They should be here today or tomorrow and I'll post pics then!



*Celtic*, my BF doesn't get these either but I LOVE THEM! they look super cute on and all my co-workers love them.

LOVE the ziggys!!!! i went tts with mine and its a little of a struggle to get the strap on. good call!


----------



## Luv n bags

^This is funny - my DH didn't like the Candy pumps, either.  Must be a man thing.


----------



## siserilla

*Rdgldy*, love your fernandos!! Pretty color!
*Celtic*, absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## tivogirl

tigertrixie said:


> ^This is funny - my DH didn't like the Candy pumps, either.  Must be a man thing.



I must just be lucky, then. DH LOVED them and so did I but the arch didn't "match" my foot that well and they just felt funny so I didn't buy them.  
Hate it when that happens!


----------



## handbag_newbie

fabulous additions everyone!


----------



## lilmissb

Dukeprincess said:


> miss b: Thank you dear! And I am glad you like my siggy, because I am so serious! I was so bad last month that I might be shaking a little sumthin, sumthin to pay for it all!


:lolots: :lolots: :lolots:

*rdgldy* they are hot stuff on you!



CelticLuv said:


> LilMissb, thank you. I do plan on removing the halter. thanks for the hair dryer/sock trick idea. did you find that your MC's ran small? I measured a 8.75" insole on my 35's when generally a 35 has a 9" insole.


Hmmm...don't know what my insole measurement is on them, I will check when I get home today. Most of my shoes are about 9 inch, even my penny girl flats in 36. I think once you do the hairdryer/sock trick they'll fit a lot better. At first the MC made my right toes go purple due to strangulation! ush: Now they just need a couple of heel grips and they're fine.

Love the Zigounette in black!

Hahahaha, my man doesn't like the candy pumps either!


----------



## rdgldy

*lil miss, sis:* thank you!!


----------



## babysweetums

love your ziggy celtic! you cleaned up on the sales huh!! great scores! =)


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks to the ladies on the CL deal blog, I was able to score these for an amazing $200!! Thanks to Popsi and rdgldy for authenticating my new Tres Decollete!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *wannaprada*!


----------



## heatherB

Those are cool! Will you be able to put up modeling pics?


----------



## babysweetums

i love those wanna, i would like to see a modeling pic too!! those are new to me =)


----------



## CelticLuv

*strsusc, Duke, jeshika, siserilla, lilmissb and babysweetums, thank you!*
I have been far too busy this sale season and should put myself on a ban. However, I know myself and a ban would never work. LOL.

*strsusc*, I wish I could do modeling pics but my feet are so swollen from pregnancy that it's almost an impossibility and not so pretty right now. LOL.  I hope to be able to post modeling pics and be back walking in my CL's in 3 weeks or less. 

*jeshika, tigertrixie, tivogirl*...it really is funny about the Candy pumps and DH not liking them (except for tivo). I have to admit I wasn't sure about them when I first saw them either, it took me a bit before I fell in love with them (the studs did it for me) and decided I *had* to have them. Maybe it'll be the same for DH....they'll just have to grow on him. LOL


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Bellashoes, HeatherB and Baby! I had to wait until the hubby left for work before pulling them back out and taking a pic, so here you are. Unfortunately, they are too big even with two inserts!  I may have to find them a new home.


----------



## handbag_newbie

oh no *wannaprada!* That always sucks


----------



## babysweetums

oh no wannaprada and that style can be tricky if its too big because your toes are so exposed, padding the back is your best bet i think, i hope you can make them work they are so lovely!


----------



## nexisfan

OMG those tres decollettes are so much more gorgeous on than I thought they would be! haha! But really. They look great. But I can see how that shoe would absolutely not work at all if it were too big.  Hope you work something out!


----------



## Popsicool

You're welcome *wannaprada* & they look gorgeous on you even though they might be big. What a lovely shoe! Hope it works out.


----------



## handbag_newbie

aww I saw you already posted them on ebay *wannaprada* 

sorry it didn't work out


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke- *WOW missy those Fernandos looks amazing on you!!!

*rdgldy- *I have been wanting to see the coral fernandos modeled, they look gorgeous!!!

*celtic- *the zigounettes are so sexy wow! love the candy pumps so much, I wish I hunted for a pair! 

*wannaprada- *they are so cute, sorry you had to part with them


----------



## heatherB

*Wannaprada*, so sad! They look beautiful, but I can see they are too big. How did you find the sizing? Did you get your tts or....


----------



## icecreamom

*Wannaprada* That's too sad, they are so cute and what a great price


----------



## Elsie87

Found these on sale: 

Simple 70mm in turquoise suede


----------



## jeshika

beautiful additions, *elise*!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *dezy!* 

Wow, *wanda* they are so cute on you, I hope you can make them work.

*Elsie:* I love the color of those Simples!


----------



## icecreamom

Gorgeous* Elsie*


----------



## strsusc

*Elise* that color is too fabulous for words!!!  Congrats on your newest edition


----------



## handbag_newbie

*Elsie*: love that color! It looks darker than my patent Turq simples (which I like)...starting to like the suede!


----------



## strsusc

*wanna* so sorry they do not fit...I hope you find them a better home!


----------



## karwood

*duke* and *rdgldy*, I can't tell how much I LOVE the Fernandos! They look absolutely beautiful on you both! This style has been such a good investment for me. I have been wearing my Fernandos like crazy this summer. So much,  that I've already  needed to get heel tips replaced twice! I hope you wear these beauties in good health as much as I have been wearing mine!

*celtic,* you are rockin rollin in this sale! Another amamzing purchase! Love your Zigounettes!
*wanna,* lovely!
*elsie,* I am loving the color! Congrats!


----------



## CMP86

My only sale purchase from Stanley Korshak arrived this morning.


*Presenting...*

Lavender Rosella Flats!


































They fit perfectly at 1/2 size up!


----------



## kett

Cute, cute, cute CMP!


----------



## phiphi

such amazing additions - i can't keep up!

*sassy* the bianca slings look fun!
*celtic* you really scored huge this sale season!
*cuddles* the fifi look amazing on you
*duke* - those fernando on you are the hotness. stunning!
*rdgldy* - you are killing it - what a gorgeous shade on you!
sorry they didn't work out *wanna*
*elsie* - LOVE the turquoise. LOVE!
cute flats *cmp*


----------



## babysweetums

xx


----------



## rdgldy

*wandaprada,* so sorry they did not work out, they're gorgeous!!
*dezy, *thank you-I really love the color!!
*elsie,* so dainty and pretty!!
*karwood*, thanks!! I absolutely love them.  I plan to get a lot of wear from them.
*phiphi*-think you need a pair for work, LOL!! Keep them on their toes. Seriously, you do need a pair for outside of work.
*cmp*-they are really sweet.


----------



## jeshika

*baby*, those look fab! u HAVE to post modelling pixx!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*CMP*! super cute rosella flats! I think our shoes must have spent time together in the SK shipping room, my Gino's arrived from them today!


----------



## wannaprada

LOVE the flats *CMP!*


----------



## SassySarah

My Camel patent Biancas arrived today and I was on my way out the door.  I wore them out tonight so all I have so far is this pic of me before I left the house.  Will post more pics this weekend in my collection thread.


----------



## cts900

Dukeprincess said:


> *cts:* Once I get well, I promise to wear these babies out and post outfit pics for you!



I am gonna hold you to that! 

*rdgldy*: Again, I think the coral was made for your skin tone. 
*celtic*: LOVE the ziggies!
*wanna*: Such a bummer.
*Elsie*: That color is so pretty.
*CMP*: Happy to be your shoe cousin.  The lavender will be mine one day, also! 
*sassy*: Sooooooooo pretty!


----------



## handbag_newbie

ooo *sassy!* Those are great! Your shirt reminds me of the blue armadillos


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*elsie- *love the color! 

*cmp86- *shoe twin!!!! congrats! 

*sassy- *they look great congrats!


----------



## strsusc

perfect *Sassy*!  They make your legs go on for days!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks everyone! 

*CMP*: Those flats are sooo cute! Love the colour!

*Sarah*: Those Biancas look fab on you! Love the entire outfit and you have gorgeous hair!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks* kett, phiphi, rdgldy, BellaShoes, wannaprada, cts900, dezynrbaglaydee, Elsie87!!!*

I love them so much exactly what I wanted.


----------



## bagpunk

thank you cts, siserilla, and babysweetums!!!!

and of course congrats everyone for your latest CLs!!


----------



## icecreamom

Ohh *Sassy* Those are hot! (I can't wait for mine) How were they on your first night out? Did you get them TTS? Ohh Lord they look so good on you!


----------



## SassySarah

*cts, dezy, strsus*c - thank you so much!!!
*handbag* - you're right the shirt does look like blue armadillos!  I got it recently from BCBG Maxazria and is now 50% or 80% off can't remember which.
*Elsie87* - thank you!  My hair drives me nuts I have enough for at least 3 people.  
*icecreamom* - I went to a wine tasting and afterwards a bar for one drink.  The wine tasting was a lot of standing so they definitely got broken in, felt good to finally sit down at the bar.  I went TTS and glad I did, I have a wider food so I think I needed to.  My feet hurt at the end of the night but were not horrible, I could still walk just sore.


----------



## SassySarah

handbag_newbie said:


> ooo *sassy!* Those are great! Your shirt reminds me of the blue armadillos



Ughhh now I have blue armadillos on my mind and there is a pair on bonanzle in my size!  I must resist!!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^^^ oh we're the same size then *sassy!* That's why the shirt reminded me of them...I was looking at them when you posted your picture. I was going back and forth and back and forth on the links and they look exact 

They are SO out of my price range but they may become a HG for me to attain...one day


----------



## indypup

My two newest...

Red patent *Very Very* wedge, Saks second cut score!  I love how classic and sexy they are!





*Black crepe satin Nooka*, Ebay find.  These are so gorgeous... I had no idea until they arrived at my door.  I LOVE them!






Now off to catch up on everyone's new babies!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Wanna*, I'm so sorry those didn't work for you. They're great shoes!
*Elsie* and *CMP*, those are great colors! Congrats!!
*Sarah*, those look so good on you!
*Indy*, what great scores!


----------



## cts900

Gorgeous *indy*.... modeling pics pretty please!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks* KlassicKouture!!*


----------



## indypup

I am so ridiculously behind, but I didn't want to miss a single new pair!!

Thanks again for all of the honest comments about the Camel Decolletes... they have since gone on to someone who will love them!  *adctd*, *rdgldy*, *mal*, *cg*, *lilmiss*, *cts*, thank you.

*rdgldy*, Very Very cousins!  I love them on you!  The green VP and python Y'Open (  ) are just TO DIE FOR!  I love the olive Castillianas too!

*adctd*, OMG!  I had no idea you could SO glitter!  I love your Altadamas!  So gorgeous.

*handbag*, they are such a vibrant and beautiful color!  You can't let them go!

*KatyEm*, what a great start!  I love Lavendar suede so much.

*cuddles*, WHOA!  Those are so fierce on you!

*watersnake*, GORGEOUS!  I NEED those Ron Rons!!

*OnAMission*, such an adorable color combo on those Rosellas!  I love them.

*lisalovesshoes*, such great first pairs!  The Fetichas are my favorite.

*imma*,   How can I pick a favorite?!  I love how special the Black Grease NP 
are, though!

*marsi*, my favorite!  Glitter and in such a gorgeous color and style! 

*september gurl*, those are just the quintessential classic CL!  I love them!

*hdr*, great new additions!  The suede Greissimo are tdf.

*erica*, love the Laponos!  Can't wait to see what you wear them with!

*idapida*, those are perfect on you!  The Almeria was one of my favorite casual wedge styles this season!

*Sarah*, I DIE over your violet suede Greissimo.  DIE!

*purses*, yet another gorgeous purple shoe!  They will be perfect for fall!

*Compulsive*, YAAAAY!  I know how much you wanted them!  Congrats. 

*alenka*, they are TDF!  

*kett*,   GORGEOUS!!!

*indi*, YAY for snagging the Greissimo at second cut!  LOVE the ostrich Candy 
pumps too!

*arieyes*, those are hot hot hot!  Love them on you!!

*pinkie*, I LOVE how the color changes with the light on your NP's (or, at least it appears to...)!  The coral of your Simples and Lady Slings is stunning.

*lanvin*, those are such a great staple!  Congrats on your first pair.

*baby*, I wish I could see what you got! 

*taking a quick water break, PHEW!*


----------



## indypup

*bagpunk*, I LOVE LOVE LOVE those Ronfifis on you!

*maggie*, I love them both but the AF are just TDF!

*Celtic*, I just adore them all, but the stand outs (for me) are the Leopard MC and nude Clichy!  How I wish I could find the MC's in my size! 

*Cuddles*, another great pair!  Fifis are great in silver!

*Duke*, FERNANDOS!  ON SALE!  Yay!  They look so good on you.

*rdgldy*, I didn't even know Fernandos came in that color!  I love them!

*wannaprada*, so sorry those Tres Decollete didn't work for you. 

*Elsie*, eek!  Turquoise suede!  Love them!

*CMP*, love those Rosellas, especially the color on you!

*Sarah*, I love both of your Biancas!  TDF, and that camel looks perfect with your skintone!

Stick a fork in me, I'M DONE!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks *indypup!!*


----------



## cts900

you are awesome to go back like that, *indy*.  love it when tpfers do that.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *Karwood!* You inspired me to get the Fernandos with your gorgeous modeling pics! 

*indy:* Omg, I need modeling pics of your new beauties!  Congrats dear!

*Sassy:* You are on a roll!   your outfit with the Biancas!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Klassic*!  

*cts* and *duke*, coming right up!











Now that I have the crepe satin Nookas, I can focus on finding either Flannel or Oxblood Lady Pages!


----------



## karwood

*cmp,* your Rosellas are very cute'
*sassy,* you are looking fab in your camel patent Biancas!
*indy,* awesome score! And they do look beautiful on you.
*duke,* I am glad my pics inspired you to buy the Fernandos.


----------



## cts900

Woo hoo, *indy*! The very verys are sooooo much sexier than I expected them to be!  You look incredible in both.  So happy for you .


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Karwood*!  They were totally unexpected and a very pleasant surprise!

*cts*, thank you so much!  The Very Very are definitely an almost "meh" shoe until you put them on.  The minute the right size was on my feet, it was love and they had to go home with me!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks *karwood!!*


----------



## strsusc

*indy* the very verys are such a great color and the nookas are a perfect evening/special occasion shoe!  

Great scores!


----------



## indypup

Thank you so much *strsusc*!  Though, I won't be saving the Nookas for special occasions!  LOL, I'd  never wear them!


----------



## strsusc

Even better!  You can enjoy them all the time!


----------



## nexisfan

Wow, *indy*, those very verys are stunning! Love them! But the nookas...  My faves!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Nexis*!  You totally need a pair of Nookas if you see a pair in your size (and, you can usually get an awesome deal).  Pictures do NOT do this shoe justice at all!  I'm in love!   The red colorway is absolutely divine too.


----------



## KatieJean23

I've hunted for these for some time. My SA Sterling from Nordstroms located a 38.5 for me and I snatched them up. I'm normally a 38, but since they run small I figured I'd give it a shot..they're a little big. Advice on anything to help them fit? You can kind of see the gap. I can't find them in a 38 anywhere : ( and I really want them to work! Help?


----------



## nexisfan

indypup said:


> Thank you *Nexis*!  You totally need a pair of Nookas if you see a pair in your size (and, you can usually get an awesome deal).  Pictures do NOT do this shoe justice at all!  I'm in love!   The red colorway is absolutely divine too.



Yes, I have seen them around my size for a pretty good deal and have lusted after those for a while. haha. Perhaps one day!  




KatieJean23 said:


> I've hunted for these for some time. My SA Sterling from Nordstroms located a 38.5 for me and I snatched them up. I'm normally a 38, but since they run small I figured I'd give it a shot..they're a little big. Advice on anything to help them fit? You can kind of see the gap. I can't find them in a 38 anywhere : ( and I really want them to work! Help?



They are GORGEOUS!!  Heel grips and foot pedals will help them fit better. I'd try that to make them work first, unless you happen to find your size before the wedding.


----------



## KatieJean23

nexisfan said:


> They are GORGEOUS!!  Heel grips and foot pedals will help them fit better. I'd try that to make them work first, unless you happen to find your size before the wedding.



Thank you! I will most definitely try that!


----------



## indi3r4

KatieJean23 said:


> I've hunted for these for some time. My SA Sterling from Nordstroms located a 38.5 for me and I snatched them up. I'm normally a 38, but since they run small I figured I'd give it a shot..they're a little big. Advice on anything to help them fit? You can kind of see the gap. I can't find them in a 38 anywhere : ( and I really want them to work! Help?



They look great on you Katie.. which style is this? I'm wondering if Sterling would be able to find me one..


----------



## maggiesze1

KatieJean23 said:


> I've hunted for these for some time. My SA Sterling from Nordstroms located a 38.5 for me and I snatched them up. I'm normally a 38, but since they run small I figured I'd give it a shot..they're a little big. Advice on anything to help them fit? You can kind of see the gap. I can't find them in a 38 anywhere : ( and I really want them to work! Help?



These are GORGEOUS!!  Wonder if he can help me find a pair too...


----------



## maggiesze1

Thanks, indypup!


----------



## Elsie87

*Indy*: Both pairs are super gorgeous! Congrats! And thank you for the sweet comment! 

*Katie*: STUNNING! I would also suggest heel grips (the leather/suede kind) + anti-slippage ball of the foot pads. I hope you can make 'em work!


----------



## lilmissb

*wannaprada* they're gorgeous on you!
*Elsie* that colour is AMAZING! Congrats on another great pair.
Congrats *CMP*
*Sassy* they match your skin tone beautifully!
Gorgeous pairs *indy!*
Love turquoise glitter *Katie!*


----------



## phiphi

rdgldy said:


> phiphi-think you need a pair for work, LOL!! Keep them on their toes. Seriously, you do need a pair for outside of work.



LOL *L*. you are right! but in the meantime, i will swoon over yours, duke's and karwood's!  

*sassy* - congrats on the gorgeous biancas!

*indy* dang! they look so fantastic on you - you make me want the very very! and the nooka is just perfect!

*katie* - stunning!! congrats on finding your "something blue"! i echo the comments here with the heel grips and foot petals. try the foot petal alone first (without using the adhesive) if that doesn't work, try the heel grip alone. good luck!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*indy:*   Work it girl!

*Katie:* I LOVE, LOVE your Ron Rons!   Another trick, I had the same problem with my Decolletes and the foot pad and heel grips made the shoe too tight.  I took my shoes to the cobbler and she (yup a female cobbler), added an extra insole under the CL one to push my foot forward.  Totally works and you can't tell anything was done to the shoe.  Just a suggestion!  Only cost me $12!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *elsie*, *lilmiss*, *phi*, and *duke*!!

*phi*, you should get a pair!  Last I checked, Houston Saks had a 38.5...


----------



## rdgldy

indypup said:


> thank you *elsie*, *lilmiss*, *phi*, and *duke*!!
> 
> *phi*, you should get a pair!  Last i checked, houston saks had a 38.5...




lol!!


----------



## rdgldy

Last pair before self imposed semi-retirement (this time I mean it)-slate blue crocodile sandals from ebay.  I do not know the name of them, but they are brand new and really lovely - a little old school, but fun.  I've never owned crocodile shoes, but they are really something in person.


----------



## Elsie87

^Fab!


----------



## babysweetums

love them! such a fun summer sandal croc...yay!!!


----------



## indypup

*rdgldy*, ooooh, those are GORGEOUS!  I love them, particularly in that color!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG, I almost can't keep up with you all!

*Celtic* - Those zigounettes are HOT!!  
*wannaprada* - Love the tres decolletes!  The nude color is so pretty - and what a steal!
*Elsie* - the turquoise color is TDF!  And you found them on sale - you are so lucky!
*CMP* - those flats are so cute and chic!
*SassySarah* - Camel biancas....
*Indy* - You have been busy!  Love both pairs!
*KatieJean* - OMG, super gorgeous!  I love them as a something blue!
*rdgldy* - Yes, another look at your gorgeous crocs!  I totally  them!


----------



## cts900

*Katie*: I think they are lovely and nothing that some padding won't fix.
*rdgldy*: I LOVE them.  I am all for the older styles and those are gorge!


----------



## phiphi

omg *rdgldy* i think these are my favourites - the style and colour are amazing!


----------



## NANI1972

Got my UHG!!! I thoughT it would be a very long time before I got these,if ever, but luckily the shoe Gods decided to shine down upon me! Sorry for the bad pics, had to use my iphone, my digital camera was stolen.

Maggies: Tobacco/Black colorway


















I'm so behind in this thread, but I would like to congratulate everyone on their beautiful purchases!


----------



## handbag_newbie

congrats *nani!!!!*


----------



## cts900

*NANI*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could not be happier for you.  You got the size perfect!  Hip hip hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

GORGEOUS *rdgldy!*
Congrats *nani!* They look fabulous on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*rdgldy:* You and ban do not belong in the same sentence.   But those sandals are fab.

Congrats *Nani!*


----------



## KatieJean23

Thanks everyone! I'm going to try some food petals, etc this week!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*NANI* - HUGE congrats on finding your UHG!  They look perfect on you!


----------



## bagpunk

thanks indypup!!! i like the look of your red very wedges and would love to see you model them!
katiejane i love your blue glitters!!! may i know what they are called?
nani, congrats on your UHG!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*rdgldy*...congrats on your 'semi-retirement', don't stay away from the game too long... and the crocs... TDF!

*nani*, the maggies are amazing!

*indi*...great new additions!

*katie*, your glitter ronron's are fabulous, best wishes on your big day!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *bagpunk*!!  I think I still have modeling pics of them on the previous page!

*LouboutinNerd*, thank you!  Ummm, is it bad that I have one more on the way? :ninja:

YAY *NANI*!!!!  EEEEEK!  I am SO SO SO excited for you!


----------



## jeshika

congrats *nani*!!!! FINALLY you have your maggies! congrats!! they look great! more modelling pictures, please!!!


----------



## woody

*Nani *- details please! Where on earth did you find them??!?!?


----------



## strsusc

*Nani* a huge congrats on your UHG!!!  ITA with *woody* please spill the dets!  how do they fit?  what size did you go with?  most importantly where on earth did you find them?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Yay!! Congrats!! nani on your Maggies


----------



## clothingguru

*OMG lovely new additions ladies!!!! * COngrats to you all!

*NANI*: WOOT WOOT  CONGRATS on finding your maggies! So happy for you! They look amazing on you!


----------



## shockboogie

My *Clou Noueds* finally arrived!







Here's a link to my reveal thread with modeling pics:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/its-a-live-one-3-a-606819.html


----------



## handbag_newbie

gorgeous *boogie!!!!* They are TDF!


----------



## rdgldy

*shock*, they look all cuddly in their box!! Can't wait to see them on.


----------



## phiphi

*shock* - they are stunning!


----------



## lkrp123

Wowsa!!! Look at all these  shoes!

I love 'em all!

Turquoise glitters...PERFECT wedding shoe Katie!

Those BLUE CROCS!!!!! *rdgldy*, now those are SUPER CUTE & wearable shoes! 

*Nani*...Maggies... (picking myself back up off the floor now!!)

and *shock*: UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## PANda_USC

*katie*, fab, sparkly pair!

*M*, love them!! The color and the materialllllll! Congrats!

*nani*, gorgeous maggies!!!! Congrats!

*shock R*, congrats again dear!! They look great on ya!


----------



## SassySarah

They're here!  Red patent VP's from the CL online store.  These are just some quick phone photos as DBF is home and I had to sneak these in really quick while he went outside to do some yard work.  I will post some better photos soon in my collection thread as these babies are gorgeous IRL.  













Sorry, I know the purple nail polish doesn't match...


----------



## rdgldy

*lkrp123*, thank you!!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^^ Gorgeous! You gals are really on it with the boutique!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks ladies!  I love love love them!

*Sassy* -  Your red VPs are TDF!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sassy*, Ooo, they're gorgeous! A deep, rich shade of red! Congrats!


----------



## nexisfan

omg, Sarah, those are TDF and your outfit is perfect with them!! And I personally think purple always goes with red so your nail polish is fine.


----------



## strsusc

*sassy* that color!!!  i love me some VPs!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Wow, I love those red VP's!


----------



## tivogirl

Oh *Sassy*, what a gorgeous color!!! They really look like a much more candy apple red on the site. I think this deeper red is just gorgeous.

Had to pop in and see yours before I go take proper modeling pics with my real camera for my reveal thread! (Purple Lady Peeps comin' up!)


----------



## lkrp123

*RED* VPs!! Such a classic & I really love the shade of red.. Congrats!


----------



## tivogirl

Just posted real, quality pics of my Purple Lady Peeps in my reveal thread! http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...first-cl-online-boutique-purchase-606776.html

Here's a sneak peek:


----------



## rdgldy

that purple is absolutely gorgeous-so intense!!


----------



## indypup

Okay, that purple is TDF!


----------



## tivogirl

It really is a great color. That pic is with flash, but is exactly what it looks like in the light. In darker conditions, it's a deep plum. Very versatile!


----------



## SassySarah

*handbag, shockboogie, PANda, strsusc, tigertrixie, lkrp123* - thank you all so much!  I just wish I could take some really good pics but won't be able to for a couple days since DBF is home off work until Wednesday, aghhh!!!

tivogirl - thank you!  I love the shade of red.  My first VP's so comfy too!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE your purple, I'm dying over them!!!



nexisfan said:


> omg, Sarah, those are TDF and your outfit is perfect with them!! And I personally think purple always goes with red so your nail polish is fine.



Thank you!  I actually wore red today for work and it matched the shoes.  Must have been my subconscious thinking lol!


----------



## ericanjensen

Peach Pin-up:


----------



## PANda_USC

*tivo*, amazing, deep shade of purple! Congratulations!!

*erican*, soo jealous! I love the pin ups! :: sigh::


----------



## rdgldy

love the pin ups, *erica*!


----------



## ericanjensen

Thanks girls! The color is difficult to capture. It is a true peach & lovely!


----------



## lkrp123

pinups! I love how they are such a classic shoe - yet made interesting with the cute little bows! Such a pretty color on you too 

MORE PURPLE!  That's it! I'm on the hunt for something purple now.


----------



## tivogirl

So cute, *erica*! 

Yay!!! Two new CLs in Utah today!


----------



## ericanjensen

^thanks hun!
Congrats to you. I want to see more pics!


----------



## tivogirl

Didn't want to clog up this thread with tons of pics so I posted them on the reveal thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...first-cl-online-boutique-purchase-606776.html

I've never posted here with a new purchase so wasn't sure the etiquette!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow ladies, lovely new additions!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## cts900

*shock*: Again, W-O-W!!!!!
*sassy*: The color is incredible. 
*erica*: I love me some pin ups!!!!!!!!
*tivo*: Already commented in the reveal but these are gorgeous.


----------



## evanescent

so many beautiful additions ladies!! going back through the posts:

*erica*: the pinups are one of my favourite styles which im still trying to locate. and you wear them so well! lucky girl!
*tivo*: LOVE the shade of purple! and the lady peeps are an amazing style! i need! 
*sarah*: the red patent VPs look so scrumptious! love the keychain too.
*shock*: omg! the CN look great on you! 
*nani*: congrats on your purchase!! im still in love with the maggies.
*rdgldy*: they look FAB on you!
*katie*: congrats on finding your something blue. they are gorgeous! maybe gel inserts and heel grips would make them work?
*indy*: omg! the wedges and nookas are perfect on you! thanks for the modelling pics!

and my contribution:

*madame butterfly peeptoes 120 in prune satin.. LOVE!*












*lady page in oxblood *


----------



## lilmissb

*shock* they're gorgeous!
*sassy* the red is awesome!!
Oh wow, I've been dying to see the purple lady peeps *tivo!* Nice!!
*erica* I love pinups 
*eva*.....   ..... must get a sister to my peacocks....


----------



## phiphi

*sassy* what a great shade of red. they are gorgeous!
*tivo* - your lady peeps are so pretty! love purple!
*erica* - the pinups are so lovely on you!
*evanescent* - wow! just. wow!


----------



## erinmiyu

*rdgldy *- those crocs are AMAZING! the color is absolutely gorgeous!
*nani* - yay! congrats on getting your UHG!
*shock* - fabulous!
*sassysarah* - the color is TDF!
*tivo* - the purple looks even more gorgeous every time i see it 
*erica* - oooh pinups! those are beautiful!
*evanescent *- two gorgeous additions. i  the lady pages!


----------



## NANI1972

Thank you!!!*handbag,cts,lilmissb,Duke,LNerd,Bella,indypup,jeshika,woody,strsusc,Lizzie,clothingguru,
lkrp123,PANda, evanescent and erinmiyu*. I'm really excited to have the Maggies.

*woody and strsusc*: I got them from a awsome seller on the bay! The toe box is pretty forgiving (a lot better than say a Rolando) and I got my U.S. size and the fit is great. I haven't worn them out yet, the only thing that feels a little uncomfortable is the metal part, you can feel your toes press against it because of the platform. 
I'll post better pics when I get a new camera.


----------



## nillacobain

^*Nani*, congrats on your UHG!!


----------



## jeshika

*evanescent*, i love the MB peeptoes. You have to post some modelling pixxx!!!!


----------



## shockboogie

OMG *evanescent*! They are just gorgeous!


----------



## kett

Tivo - SO pretty! That color is amazing.

Yay Erica, more CL's in Utah! Those pin-ups look so good on you.


----------



## strsusc

NANI1972 said:


> Thank you!!!*handbag,cts,lilmissb,Duke,LNerd,Bella,indypup,jeshika,woody,strsusc,Lizzie,clothingguru,*
> *lkrp123,PANda, evanescent and erinmiyu*. I'm really excited to have the Maggies.
> 
> *woody and strsusc*: I got them from a awsome seller on the bay! The toe box is pretty forgiving (a lot better than say a Rolando) and I got my U.S. size and the fit is great. I haven't worn them out yet, the only thing that feels a little uncomfortable is the metal part, you can feel your toes press against it because of the platform.
> I'll post better pics when I get a new camera.


 
Yeah!  can not wait to see more of those beauties!


----------



## tivogirl

Thank you ladies for all the kind comments. I am SO in love!!!

*evanescent* - LOVE all the purple and burgundy!


----------



## nexisfan

OMG *evanescent*, I am so jealous!! Gorgeous colors, and I love both of those shoes so much!


----------



## KlassicKouture

The Decollete's arrived...but they just don't agree with my feet! First I missed my HG's, the Poseidons, and now THIS. 

They're gorgeous, though. *sigh*


----------



## handbag_newbie

aww *Klassic,* sorry to hear that


----------



## strsusc

so sorry *klassic* that is the worst!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *handbag* and *strsusc*


----------



## cts900

So sorry, *Klassic*.  It is definitely not a shape for everyone.


----------



## cts900

*evanescent:* Gorgeous colors.  Having just parted ways with my LP, I like seeing someone else with them.  It warms my heart!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I've learned that the hard way, *cts*. Thanks for the support!


----------



## PANda_USC

*evanescent*, congrats on two lovely, cute, ultra-feminine shoes! I'm sure they look phenomenal on ya!!


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks everyone on the VP's, I think they are my new favorite for now!!

Klassic I love the Decolette!  Did you go up .5 or 1 whole size?  They are very narrow in the toes for most people and you have to go up.  Such a beautiful shoe, I'm sorry.


----------



## erinmiyu

sorry to hear that klassic :/


----------



## clothingguru

*sassy:* the red vp is such a pretty classic i LOVE the shade of red! Congrats!
*shock:* spikes galore! LOVE THEM! They are smokin!
*erica*: They are such a pretty peach! Congrats!
*tivo:* love the purple lady peeps! Congrats!
*evanescent:* OMG the purple sating madame butterfly 120 pump is TDF! Congrats on 2 amazing pairs!
*Klassic*: OMG  im so sorry for you chicky. I hate when that happens! They are such  pretty shoe! You deserve them to fit you!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I didn't even think of that, *Sarah*. My trigger-happy finger did a BIN as soon as I saw them lol

Thanks, *erin* and *CG*. Only you all would understand my heartbreak LOL! 

DBF asked me why I sounded so glum on the phone and I told him about the CL's. He said, "Sorry babe...so, what's for dinner?" LOL


----------



## handbag_newbie

Oh men!


----------



## strsusc

^they never fully understand the obsession do they?

but at least DH doesn't stop me from buying...true love


----------



## LornaLou

I forgot to post mine here  my Declic 120 Fuxia Square Suede. I adore them!


----------



## strsusc




----------



## tivogirl

*Lorna* they are SO gorgeous!!!

Look at all us gals with new purple shoes!


----------



## LornaLou

Thanks! I am loving purple at the moment, it's such a pretty colour for shoes


----------



## cts900

^^It is.  They are lovely on you.


----------



## maggiesze1

LornaLou said:


> I forgot to post mine here  my Declic 120 Fuxia Square Suede. I adore them!



Wow!! These are Gorgeous!! The more I see them, the more I want them!


----------



## elfgirl

*Lorna*, I'm still loving your special Declics!  I'm so glad the whole saga had a happy ending! 

Stealing a couple of pics from my reveal thread to post here!  My first CL online boutique purchase...Red Patent Very Prive.


----------



## rdgldy

*lorna, they are gorgeous on you!
elf,* what a stunning shade of red.


----------



## cts900

^^Yup, *elf*. _Stunning_.


----------



## ericanjensen

Lorna, those are fantastic!!
Elfgirl, I adore VP. Those are beautiful!!


----------



## rdgldy

Not a purchase, but a birthday gift- my CL Anemone Barbie!


----------



## maggiesze1

^OOoooo, I want one!! Look at all the cute shoes she has!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*lorna,* the declics are gorgeous!
*elfgirl* - i really love that shade of red!


----------



## BellaShoes

Lovely* lorna*, love the color on you!

*elf*, I will say it again... omg, the color!

How fun *rdgldy*! And you don't have to worry if it fits!


----------



## cts900

rdgldy said:


> Not a purchase, but a birthday gift- my CL Anemone Barbie!



Adorable! Happy Birthday! artyhat:


----------



## laninya79

ShockBoogie & Lorna... Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## laninya79

My latest loves (Blackberry photo): 

The twins - 






Me & the Mr. showing off our studs!


----------



## erinmiyu

*laninya* - so cute! boy do i wish i could get the mister in some nice shoes beyond chucks


----------



## tivogirl

*elfgirl* - yay! Finally!!! That color is really stunning.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Another score for me! 









Should I maybe strass these? There are a few scuff marks on the leather...


----------



## strsusc

very pretty *lisa!!!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*evanescent- *they are soooo pretty congrats!

*klassic- *oh no I'm so sorry to hear that! 

*lorna- *wow they look beautiful on you!

*elf- *I just love this shade of red!

*rdgldy- *yay! can I saw we are CL Barbie twins? 
 and Happy Birthday!

*laninya79- *OMG I can't believe you have both!!! congrats 
and studs look mighty good on the Mr. too! 

*lisa- *congrats!


----------



## KlassicKouture

So pretty, *Lorna* and *evanescent*! 

Happy Birthday, *rdgldy*! And congrats on the Barbie!

Thanks, *dezy*. I'm trying not to be bummed out about it! 

*Laninya*, those are stunning on you! And I love the pic with you and your boo rocking studs.


----------



## lilmissb

Sorry to hear *Klassic* 
*Lorna* they're delightful! Love the metallic square.
*elf* that colour is GORGEOUS!!! I'm loving this deep red this season.
*rdgldy,* NICE! 
Wow *laninya!* You're all studded up there.
Great scoring *Lisa!*


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Lisa*, love that color! 
Thanks, *missb*!


----------



## icecreamom

*laninya* Wow! Studds-Studds-Studds Awesome!!! 

*Lisa* Ohhh.. Armadillos!, they were always one of my favorite.


----------



## kett

Lisa - Armadillos! So gorgeous! Don't strass, leather just gets worn over time anyway.


----------



## nexisfan

Hmph. Got my 2 boxes today from Saks. All ready to do a double reveal... but now all the excitement has drained out of me. I thought I was getting a mystery color pair of Fetichas (like, my fave style lately), and instead I got EvaDiva in brown chiffon something. UGH. No offense to anyone who has these shoes, but they are NOT cute imo. Not at all what I wanted, and certainly not for $500!!! UGH. I am so mad I can't even be excited about these gorgeous red patent biancas I got. But they are gorgeous and so easy to walk in and comfortable! Sigh. Enough ranting for me.


----------



## cts900

^^So sorry this happened.  But can't wait to see the Biancas!
*lisa*: Don't strass! There is nothing quite as beautiful, IMO, about seasoned (and therefore imperfect) leather. 
*laninya*: Great shots!!!!


----------



## strsusc

so sorry *nexis*...but you must still reveal your biancas!


----------



## nexisfan

Ok, ok, should I do a reveal thread? Continue my last reveal thread? Just post the pics in here?? idk! Here's one pic...


----------



## strsusc

gorgeous!


----------



## strsusc

need some help ladies (and gents) just got these from a fabulous fellow tPFer  they are pretty, but the color is more of a shinny nude color than shinny gold/silver.  they are very pretty, but I am unsure if i should keep or if I should sell...thoughts?


----------



## immashoesaddict

i say keep


----------



## strsusc




----------



## strsusc

i am also concerned about how delicate the "scales" are. i tend to be hard on my shoes and do not want these to be ruined after one wear...tough call


----------



## po0hping

They look great nexisfan


----------



## nexisfan

Thanks, ladies!  

*strsusc*, I think you should keep! They definitely look more gold than nude in the pics (but that could be due to the flash). EIther way, poseidons = !


----------



## strsusc

thanks *nexis* they are growing on me, as I think I can wear them either with gold or silver jewelry and accessories (probably more with gold)


----------



## woody

strsusc said:


> i am also concerned about how delicate the "scales" are. i tend to be hard on my shoes and do not want these to be ruined after one wear...tough call


 

I'm interested also to hear what any poseidon owners think about the scales. I was thinking of buying a pair as well but I saw a pair in store and the nylon (?) clear stitching on the scales seemed to be sticking out in places and they looked a little bit tatty and they had only been in the store


----------



## cts900

*nexis:* They are lovely.
*strsusc:* I do not own them, but I think the color is gorgeous.  I say keep, keep, keep.


----------



## strsusc

thanks *cts*!!!  Just showed them to DH and he liked them, so that is a good sign


----------



## cts900

^^Yes, DH loving the shoes is certainly a nice bonus!


----------



## strsusc

I am so happy you chimmed in *cts*!!!  You have such a beautiful collection and it means a lot that you like them!


----------



## cts900

^^Aw, thanks so much .  That is a really nice thing to say (write ). I have always thought they were gorgeous and in all colorways.  It also looks like the fit is _perfect_!


----------



## strsusc

they fit beautifully, so that is a good sign


----------



## Aniski

nexis - your shoes are gorgeous!  Love the color!
strsusc - those poseidons are gorgeous on you!


----------



## bagpunk

strsusc, i love your shoes!!!!
tivogirl, those lady peeps are hot on you! (your avatar)


----------



## strsusc

*aniski & bagpunk*


----------



## clothingguru

*strsusc*oseidons..... wow! Congrats! 
*lisa:* The armadillo's are pretty! Congrats!
*nexisfan*: Love the RED bianca's! GREAT steal! 
*rdgldy*: Love the barbie! I want it! 
*laninya79:* Gorgeous spikes! And 2 at that! Congrats on 2 fierce pairs!  
*elf:* that red is amazing! Love them! Congrats!
*Lorna:* That purple is sooo pretty! They look great on you! So striking! Congrats!


----------



## phiphi

this thread moves so quickly - hope i didn't miss anyone..

*KK* i'm so sorry the décolleté don't fit. 
*lorna* i'm glad you finally got them!! what an ordeal but so worth it. they are beauties.
*elf* - i am dying here. the red is such a delicious shade.
*rdgldy* - the Barbie is perfect! happy birthday again!!
*laninya* - so cute with the his and hers studs!
*lisa* - you wear the armadillos beautifully!
*nexis*  boo about the mixup but that rouge is to die for! 
*strsusc* - another vote for keeping them! the poseidons are so pretty and gorgeous on you!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

No kermit flails for me this time, *phiphi* lol


----------



## laninya79

Nexis - beautiful color!

Strstusc - I love that shoe! and trust me, I am so hard on everything I own, however the Poseidons have made it safety thru a few long nights, all scales in tact. 

Thanks for all the compliments ladies!


----------



## laninya79

erinmiyu said:


> *laninya* - so cute! boy do i wish i could get the mister in some nice shoes beyond chucks



Thats how he was when we met - all Nikes, all the time... now he is a CL & Lanvin fanatic. LOL, it's so cute!


----------



## babyontheway

Mint Vp and beige netmi (both at 60% off)


----------



## strsusc

laninya79 said:


> Nexis - beautiful color!
> 
> Strstusc - I love that shoe! and trust me, I am so hard on everything I own, however the Poseidons have made it safety thru a few long nights, all scales in tact.
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments ladies!



*laninya* thank you so much for sharing your experience with the Poseidon!  They are gorgeous and as long as they can make it through a long night, they are keepers!!!  Thank you again!!!


----------



## strsusc

*guru and phiphi* you are too kind!  

p.s. they are KEEPERS!!!!


----------



## strsusc

babyontheway said:


> Mint Vp and beige netmi (both at 60% off)



what a score!  now let's see some modeling pictures!!!  Love them!


----------



## Aniski

babyontheway - Wow!  The mint color is really eyecatching!


----------



## nexisfan

babyontheway said:


> Mint Vp and beige netmi (both at 60% off)




aah where did you get them from? Those netmis are flippin adorable! And of course, the mint Vps are gorg!


----------



## DitaMakeup

Hi ladies

During the sales in Paris I found 2 gorgeous CL at 40%:
_Open Click in black (the perfect shoes for every day)
_Madame Claude in léopard (have leopard CL was my dream!, and the shape of the Madame Claude is perfect for me). 

I took them a little bigger than my real size (35) in order to wear them in summer, naked foot.

the perfect presents for my birthday ))


----------



## DitaMakeup

Oooo I don't see my pictures....


----------



## jancedtif

^Congrats on the Open Clic score!


----------



## Aniski

*Dita* they are gorgeous!


----------



## KlassicKouture

What lovely scores, *Dita*!


----------



## nexisfan

Both are beautiful, *Dita*! So hard to find black patent on sale in anything!


----------



## cts900

Pretty, *dita*! Congrats!
*baby*.....*mint*......I am so happy for (and jealous of) you! Model, model, model!!!


----------



## SassySarah

*Dita *I am sooooo jealous of your leopard Madame Claudes!!!


----------



## strsusc

fabulous purchases *dita!!!*


----------



## purses & pugs

I got a new pair of CLs today (gaaah, it's becoming another addiction!), here are black Miss Marples:


----------



## pwecious_323

*^Purses & pugs: Where did u get them? I've been looking for this one but never find them..thx *


----------



## strsusc

congrats *purses & pugs!!!*


----------



## lilmissb

*nexis* they look lovely on you!
*strsusc* love them!
Wow *baby* love them both!
Congrats *Dita!* Shoe twins on the MC's 
*P&P* Just what you need huh?  They are fabulous and the best bit? They match the Bals


----------



## cts900

*P&P*....yay! I have them in tobacco.  They were my first CL heels and I have always love, love, loved them.  Congrats on such a fabulous and utterly wearable pair!


----------



## Aniski

P&P - very nice!


----------



## purses & pugs

pwecious_323 said:


> *^Purses & pugs: Where did u get them? I've been looking for this one but never find them..thx *



I found them on evilbay for a very good price too! keep cheking ebay and bonanzle and a pair might pop up for you.


----------



## purses & pugs

*strsusc*, thank you!

*lilmissb*, haha thank you and yes they will look great with the Bals 

*cts900*, thanks dear! I was a little surprised of the heel hight, I thought they were lower but I guess I have to practice at home before wearing them outside! Glad to hear you love yours!

*Aniski*, thank you


----------



## DitaMakeup

Thank you girls


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

strsusc said:


>



Hey there, are these the gold, silver or bronze colour? I wanted gold ones but can only get bronze in my size so a nude colour would be good?

Thanks! 

PS: Keep! They are FAB!


----------



## strsusc

^they are "perle" poseidons; they are a light rose gold color or nude gold color

the silver and gold poseidons are true tot heir color descriptions 

hope this helps! 

p.s.


----------



## BellaShoes

*strs*, they are fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats on your MM *P&P*!


----------



## strsusc

BellaShoes said:


> *strs*, they are fabulous!



Thanks *bella!!!  *You are a doll!


----------



## DitaMakeup

the poseidon are pure beauty!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

great new CLs ladies!


----------



## karwood

*katie,* congrats on your upcomng wedding! Your "something blue" are going to be perfect for your special day. I agree with the ladies, a little padding or Heel Gripz should do the trick.
*rdgldy,* love your croc sandals! You always find the best shoes on eBay! Happy Belated Birthday. Nice B-day Gift!
*NANI,* congrats on finding your UHG! I love the Maggies, esp. in this colorway. I wore mine alot, especially during the fall last year.
*lisa,* your Arms are lovely. Congrats!
*laninya,* nice pics of you and your Mr.
*nexi,* rouge Biancas (swoon)!!!!!! LOVE!
*strusc,* definitely keepers! They look beautiful on you!
*babyonthway,* Awesome score! Congrats!
*P&P,* congrats on your MM!


----------



## rdgldy

*karwood,* thanks for the birthday wishes and shoe comments.  Now it seems there is a shoe package on the bay the Barbie might need.  Bad enough I have to buy shoes for myself, now she needs some too!!!


----------



## karwood

rdgldy said:


> *karwood,* thanks for the birthday wishes and shoe comments. Now it seems there is a shoe package on the bay the Barbie might need. Bad enough I have to buy shoes for myself, now she needs some too!!!


 
LOL! Hopefully her shoes don't cost as much as a real pair of CLs, otherwise I think Barbie will have to do with just one pair or go barefoot on her tippy toes.


----------



## strsusc

:lolots:


----------



## elfgirl

Lovely new stuff, ladies!  

Here are my second and last sale purchase: Damas Rosella flats.  They take a bit of the sting out of my Catwoman disappointment.


----------



## strsusc

Love those elf!


----------



## KlassicKouture

rdgldy said:


> *karwood,* thanks for the birthday wishes and shoe comments. Now it seems there is a shoe package on the bay the Barbie might need. Bad enough I have to buy shoes for myself, now she needs some too!!!


 


Tell Barbie to set up an account here!


----------



## PANda_USC

*baby*, fabulous purchases!!

*pugs*, great contrast between the black and the wood

*elf*, adorable flats!


----------



## cts900

*P&P*: You will get used to them and then you will be on to 120mm, 140mm....sky's the limit 
*elf*: Ahhhhh.....love, love, love them.  You should post a family photo in your collection thread of them next to your Greis .


----------



## erinmiyu

*strsusc *- GORGEOUS poseidons!
*elf *- so sorry about the cats :/ the damas flats are a fab consolation prize, though!

my miss bunnys from the bay came!


----------



## elfgirl

*erin*, those are fantastic!  I love them! 

Thank you *strsusc*, *Panda*, *cts *& *erin*!


----------



## cts900

they look fab on you, *erin*. so cute!


----------



## clothingguru

*erin:* Those are tdf on you! congrats! 
*elf:*Love the flats!!! They are SOOO cute! 
*purses&pugs: *They are a classic wonderful shoe! Congrats on finding them! 
*babyontheway:* Congrats on 2 amazing pairs! Love the mint green Vp's!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *cts*,*elf* & *cg!*


----------



## moniquevanloon

No purchase (I'm sorry), but funny to show: me with the glass Louboutin for Piper Heidsieck!


----------



## NANI1972

erin- I LOVE your Miss Bunny, can I call dibs on them when/if you ever decide they need a new home?!

elf- nice flats, sorry your catwoman didn't work out, I know it's dissapointing, hope you find something else in thier place.

P&P- very nice purchase! Congrats.

babyontheway- Great finds, congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

*erin*, love the miss bunnys!


----------



## rdgldy

karwood said:


> LOL! Hopefully her shoes don't cost as much as a real pair of CLs, otherwise I think Barbie will have to do with just one pair or go barefoot on her tippy toes.



May have to cut Barbie off.  One CL addict is enough!!


----------



## jeshika

*erin*, i LOVE your miss bunnys!!! they look so cute on you!


----------



## SassySarah

*erin *- love your new shoes, may I ask where you got them???
*monique *- did they let you keep the glass?  That's awesome!
*elf *- love the flats, I have the multi colored ones and adore them.


----------



## flowergirly

erinmiyu said:


> my miss bunnys from the bay came!


Love, love the Miss Bunny!


----------



## erinmiyu

rdgldy said:


> May have to cut Barbie off.  One CL addict is enough!!


lol.  

*monique* - very cool! i love the wine glass.

thanks *flowergirly*, *rdgldy* & *jeshika*!

*sassysarah* - from ebay! while i love the new styles that come out, i relish in finding older styles


----------



## Aniski

elf - cute flats!  Really like the color of the fabric! (Is that the same as the B/W greissimo)
erin - love the miss bunnys!


----------



## moniquevanloon

SassySarah said:


> *erin *- love your new shoes, may I ask where you got them???
> *monique *- did they let you keep the glass?  That's awesome!
> *elf *- love the flats, I have the multi colored ones and adore them.



Unfortunately not, it was a press presentation from Heidsieck... but it was quite cool to hold the shoe and even drink champagne out of it!


----------



## lilmissb

Love rosellas *elf!* Sorry about the catwoman 
They're stunning *erin!*
Nice shoe *monique*
OT but *jeshika* your avi is too cute!


----------



## strsusc

Those bunnies are too cute *erin*!!!  Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## LavenderIce

*erin*--Love your Miss Bunnys!

*elfgirl*--You have had wonderful additions, those damask rosella flats are no exception.


----------



## indypup

I have to catch up!  I hate getting so behind!

My last addition for (hopefully...) a while!  Mous Mous flats.  I went true to size and they are a little tight at the toes.  A little stretching should do the trick!


----------



## cts900

So super cute!  I love them, *indy*!


----------



## Aniski

Cute *indy*!


----------



## SassySarah

*indypup *- I love your new flats!  Are they a new style?  They remind me of Chanel.


----------



## lilmissb

Love them *indy!* I've been drooling over those for a while.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


 
These are truly gourgeous! They make your legs look soooo pretty!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Here are the modeling pics for the glitter altadamas 1 pic taken with flash the rest no flash in dim lighting


 

They're so glittery and pretty....they remind me of something beyonce would wear


----------



## pws22

CLs I bought from my HK trip 





Nude Clitchy 100 : Yeah!!!! I finally found myself a pair of Nude CL!! 





Poseidon 120 

and a pair of Python Very Prive which i am not able to share the picture.. cos its going to be my wedding shoes !! (Have to keep it concealed till then..hehehehe....)


----------



## lilmissb

^ Gorgeous purchases *pws!* I love my nude clichys and they get so much wear.


----------



## BattyBugs

All so pretty!


----------



## moniquevanloon

pws22 said:


> cls i bought from my hk trip



heaven !!


----------



## Aniski

pws - they are gorg!


----------



## cts900

*pws*: Love, love, love, love!!!!


----------



## karwood

*elf,* your Rosellas are very cute. Sorry your Catowoman did not work out.
*erin,* love your Miss Bunny! It has a very cute and sexy retro-60's look. It looks like a style I would see  on the TV show Mad Men.
*indy,* very lovely!
*pws,* very nice purchases! Wear them in good health.


----------



## immashoesaddict

pws -  the nude clichy is TDF


----------



## clothingguru

My 2 new additions to the fam


----------



## rdgldy

*pws, clothing guru*-gorgeous, ladies!


----------



## strsusc

*pws & clothingguru* all beautiful!!!  Congrats on your new purchases!


----------



## BellaShoes

*pws*, the coveted 100mm nude clichy.... lovely!

*CG*, said it once, will say it again... OOOOOO.... EMMMMMM..... GEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Aniski

*CG* - they are absolutely gorgeous!!  Congratulations on your newest purchases hon!


----------



## cts900

*CG*: I could look at those a zillion times.  They are amazing on you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*CG* - congrats on your new beauties....  I can't wait to see how you wear them, since I think your style is AMAZING!!!
*PWS *- congrats on finding your nudes, it's a challenge I know, we've all been there!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

fabulous new CLs ladies!!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Beautiful shoes, *pws*!

OMG...*CG* I love them!!


----------



## lilmissb

They look great on you *CG!*


----------



## jancedtif

Congrats ladies on your fab purchases! 



erinmiyu said:


> *strsusc *- GORGEOUS poseidons!
> *elf *- so sorry about the cats :/ the damas flats are a fab consolation prize, though!
> 
> my miss bunnys from the bay came!



*Erin* I love the Miss Bunnys!


----------



## phiphi

so many additions!! awesome!
*elf* - sorry about the catwoman.. but the flats are adorable on you!
*erin* - the miss bunny are too cute! 
*indy* - those flats are fun - they look like a tuxedo!
*pws* - great buys! it's a great day when a tpf'er finds her nudes!
*cg* - love your new additions!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Too far behind to comment individually.  Loving all the eye candy though!! Great purchases ladies.


----------



## phiphi

got these lovelies last week and it's love.


----------



## rdgldy

*Phi,* I love the Ginos.  So feminine and ladylike!!


----------



## Aniski

Congrats *Phiphi*!


----------



## clothingguru

*Phiphi, sassyphoenix, LMB, KK, Dez, DC, cts, Aniski, bella, strsusc, rdgldy:* 
_Thank you so much ladies!!! I love this thread!_ Its always the first i veer to! Im just so happy i got my hands on these babies! They are my UHG's and have been for a while! Especially the AD's!!!!! 

*DC: *you are far too sweet and know how to make a girl smile  Thank u for the lovely compliment! 
*Phiphi: *Lovely Gino's!!!!!! They look amazing on you! congrats!
*pws22*: Those Poseidons are dreamy!!!! 
*indypup:* Love the flats !!! They are so cute!


----------



## nexisfan

*Indy*, those flats are absolutely adorable!!! I don't like flats much at all and I LOVE those!! 

*pws*: SO JEALOUS of your nude clichys!! I just got my first pair of clichys in the mail today (pics to follow!) and they are my new absolute fave. The shape can't be beat. And of course, purple is my favorite color so I am still drooling over your poseidons!!

*Phiphi*, the ginos look great on you! Love the t-strap shoes!


Ok, now for my newest arrivals!!! Iridescent pink clichys!! I am SO in love. There are a few small imperfections on the leather, but nothing that would bother me. I love the bejesus out of them. And so comfortable, omg, the 100 heel is just so easy to walk in!


----------



## Aniski

*Nexis*, they look great!!  I like the pearly look on them.


----------



## clothingguru

*nexis*: they are beautiful! They look great on those long toned legs of yours!


----------



## kett

Phiphi - Love them

Nexis - what a fun color


----------



## nexisfan

Thanks, *Aniski*, *kett*, and *Clothingguru*!  

CG, I meant to comment on your new additions too idk what happened! I think the sheer beauty of them was too much for my mind to handle.   LOVE the rastas!! When I first saw them I wasn't a huge fan b/c I couldn't imagine wearing them with anything, but now that I see them on, they are just so beautiful and I think they'd probably go with just about anyting! Haha!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *cts*, *aniski*, *sarah*, *lilmiss*, *karwood*, *phi*, *cg*, and *nexis*!!

*Sarah*, I'm fairly certain they're from S/S 2010.

Dang it, I still have to catch up.


----------



## phiphi

*rdgldy* - thank you! you're right - a totally feminine style. 
thank you so much *aniski, CG, & kett*!! the Ginos are so fun and retro. 
*nexis* - thank you! love your clichys. the iridescence is just stunning.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

phiphi said:


> got these lovelies last week and it's love.



    

sooooo jealous!!!  lol 

They look GORGEOUS on you!!! xox


----------



## KlassicKouture

Excuse my funky looking skin (and I'm not talking about the skin on the shoes either lol). I promise you I lotioned up before I took this pic LOL!

Here are the python NP's. I think I like 'em now! I just wish the heel was higher. From now on, I'm buying higher heels only! 







Unfortunately, the heels of the shoes are a bit nicked.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*CG:*  the Biancas

*Phiphi:* The Ginos look perfect on you!

*Nexis:* Can I have your legs PLEASE! 

*Klassic:* Ooh the python is beautiful!


----------



## Aniski

*KK* they look good!  Maybe you can fix up the heel...


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *Duke* and *Aniski*!


----------



## cts900

*Klassic*: They are not perfect but they sure are gorgeous!
*Nexis*: That color is glorious!
*Phi*: Oh, my. I just love them. Classic beauties!!!!!!!


----------



## strsusc

*klassic* love the color of those beauties!


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you *Nexis*! Yes the greissimo's go with almost everything! 

*duke:* not sure which bianca's you saw...they might have been another TPFers. I didnt see any bianca's recently tho so im confused. lol. 
*KK:* those pythons are gorgeous on you!


----------



## Chins4

So many gorgeous CLs! It's been a dry spell for me but a box just arrived this morning with 2 brown boxes  Pls excuse my socky feet LOL

Kadreyas - haven't seen many ladies talking about these but I thought that the toebox made them a little difference. Plus the 100 heel means they are super-comfy, definitely walkable!









And a close up of the cute toe box






And bargain basement Soms from the Bay. May be in need of a little trip to MM7 to deal with scratches on the specchio heel but I have been lusting after these for a long time!














And one more pair is still en route


----------



## karwood

*R,* Again, congrats on your two newest! I am very happy you found a pair of grey nabuck python AD.
*phi,* love the Ginos! One of my favorite styles from last year!
*nexis,* they look very lovely on you.
*KK,* I think they look pretty on you. Hopefully you can get the heels fixed.
*chins*, WOW! I feel like I have not seen you here in a long time! I really love the Kadreyas. They definitely look better in your modeling pics than in the stock pics! Also, congrats on your Soms. They look beautiful on you as well!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *cts*, *strsusc*, *CG*, and *karwood*! 

*Chins*, those look so good on you! I've never seen the Kadreya's before...love them!! 

And to back up...

*Phiphi*, definite kermit flails for those Gino's! 
*Nexis*, that color is so beautiful!


----------



## phiphi

:thank you: *LL, cts, karwood, KK*!! definite kermit flail for the Ginos! 
*KK* the NP look fabulous on you - i hope you can get the knicks fixed.
*chins* the kadreyas looks great - and yay for the soms!!


----------



## NANI1972

*pws*- Congrats, both pairs are lovely, LOVE the clichys!

*indy*- Love the colorway on the flats.

*cg*- I'll say it again, everything always looks great on you.

*phiphi*- Fabulous Ginos!

*nexis*- Gasp! I love your pink clichys!

*KK*- I really like your new addition, great color on the snakeskin.

*chins*- Congrats on both pairs, the Kadreyas look great on you!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *Nani*!


----------



## Aniski

*Chins*, the kadreyas are gorgeous!!  I love the cut of the vamp!


----------



## kramer125

Gold Bow T
Barney's find at 60% off!


----------



## Aniski

^^Aw, *kramer*!!  Those are so gorgeous!!  One of my favorite styles!


----------



## KlassicKouture

So pretty, *kramer*!


----------



## rdgldy

*kramer*, those are gorgeous. I love the bow t-and the gold is stunning.


----------



## clothingguru

*karwood* and *NANI* thank you ladies again! 

*Chins:* lovely new 2 pairs!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Chins:* Hooray, love the Soms and Kadreyas on you!

Ohh *Kramer*, I  those Bow Ts.  WANT!


----------



## cts900

*Chins*! They both look great on you.  Big congrats!
*Kramer*, the color is divine! What a deal!


----------



## 5elle

*Kramer* I'm in love!

Congrats ladies - all stunning purchases as usual!


----------



## clothingguru

*kramer*: those bow t's are GORGEOUS! congrats!


----------



## dukediva02

*Kramer* - I absolutely LOVE your Bow-T In Gold. They are beautiful!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Hi Dolls! I am new to the forum and thanks to everyone here I have found a new LOVE  
I purchased this pair from Barneys. I originally ordered this style but in the caramel color and got these unexpectedly!! Feel in love with them! Got them on sale!


----------



## sassyphoenix

*phiphi* - Love the colour of your Ginos.  Stunning!!
*nexisfan* - Holy smokes!! Those legs and those chichys are the perfect combination.
*KlassicKouture* - The python is soooo pretty.
*Chins4* - commented in your thread but again, those Soms!!
*kramer125* - I love gold and those Bow Ts are gorgeous on you.  Congrats!!
*ElisaBr13* - lovely summery colour.  You wear them well.  Congrats!!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

My new Multi Glitter Ron Rons arrived today.


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

I am in Love 















Need to fit some heel grips but they are surprisingly comfy


----------



## cts900

*Elisa*: The color is incredible.  What a lucky accident!
*Imelda*: Every time I see that multi mini-glitter, my heart skips a beat.  Glorious! 

Congrats to both of you ladies!


----------



## kett

Oooh sparkly pretty! They look great Imelda!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous Imelda!!!


----------



## kramer125

Thank you everyone for the sweet comments!!!

I love those multi glitter Ron Rons!!!


----------



## DitaMakeup

So lovely Ron Ron!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Thanks girls. I had wanted the mini glitter from last season but now I have these I think I prefer them.

They are for my wedding at the end of September so I can only look at them until then. 

But, I think even just looking at them will make me happy!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Love those Rons Rons girlie!!


----------



## shoegrl756

*Imelda*, your Ron Rons are lovely. Congrats on the wedding.


----------



## cts900

ImeldaMarkII said:


> Thanks girls. I had wanted the mini glitter from last season but now I have these I think I prefer them.
> 
> *They are for my wedding at the end of September so I can only look at them until then*.
> 
> But, I think even just looking at them will make me happy!



Well, when your DF is not around, you must wear them around the house (often) to break them in!  That should bring you hours of happiness until the big day!!!!!


----------



## heatherB

Must have Ron Rons soon!


----------



## rdgldy

*Imelda*, they are beautiful.  I love RonRons, such a great style!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Imelda*, they're so gorgeous!!


----------



## Aniski

*Elisa* - the blue color is gorgeous!
*Imelda* - the multiglitter are TDF!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I am in love with all of the newest additions. Congratulations!


----------



## SassySarah

*Imelda *- beautiful!


----------



## canismajor

They look lovely on you Chins! 



Chins4 said:


>


----------



## clothingguru

*ElisaBr13:* Those alta sprintey's are GORGEOUS on you! You look great! And WELOCOME! 
*imelda*: Those glitter ron rons are gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

cts900 said:


> Well, when your DF is not around, you must wear them around the house (often) to break them in!  That should bring you hours of happiness until the big day!!!!!



This = a good plan


----------



## Pimbi77

kramer125 said:


> Gold Bow T
> Barney's find at 60% off!


 
Love these shoes on your feet and the nail polish fits perfectly.

Amazing


----------



## lilmissb

*phi* 
*nexis* they're lovely!
Great find *KK!*
*CHINS!* Beautiful additions my love!
Love the bow t's *kramer!*
Love the colour *Elisa!*
STUNNING *Imelda!*


----------



## phiphi

*kramer* congrats on scoring the bow-t's!
*elisa* fun fun colour!!! 
*imelda*  sparkleys...


----------



## ElisaBr13

*clothingguru, lilmissb, phiphi, cts900, Aniski, * Thanks so much! It is truly a perfect summer color,  especially living in South Florida! 

*ImeldaMarkII* Love the Ron Rons. I cant wait till i get a glittered pair!!! and COngrats on the Engagement!


----------



## cts900

ImeldaMarkII said:


> This = a good plan


----------



## BellaShoes

*chins*, congrats! The SOMs are fab! Shoe Twins! I strassed my heels!

*Klassic*, lovely exotics!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Imelda... *love your new glitter RonRons!


----------



## SteadyRiot

Wow, amazing purchases, everyone! *Chins4*- obsessed with your Soms! They look fantastic!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

You ladies move too fast for me!  Apologies if I missed anyone.

*Shock* - those CN are so freaking hot!  I love them!
*SassySarah* - OMG, red patent VPs!?  I die!  What an amazing shoe!
*tivo* - Wow, the color on those lady peeps is STUNNING!  
*ericanjensen* - peach pin-ups....
*evanescent *- Those MB peeptoes are so pretty and ladylike!  And I am so drooling over your LP - the oxblood is my fav color!
*Klassic* - I love the Decolettes - I'm so sorry you couldn't make them work.
*Lorna*...  Those declics are perfection!  The color looks gorgeous against your skin!
*elf* - another pair of red patent VPs!  You are making me want a pair SO bad!  And those flats are so darn cute!
*rdgldy* - the barbie is so cute!  What a nice gift!  Happy belated birthday!
*laninya* - OMG, his and her studs!  I love it!
*lisalovesshoes* - shoe twin!  The luggage armadillos are fabulous!  If they are scuffed just use some leather conditioner on them and they should look much better again.
*nexis* - sorry about the shoe mix up, but those Biancas are well worth it!  so pretty!
*strsusc *- keep keep keep!!!
*babyontheway* - OMG, 60% off!  Fantastic score!
*DitaMakeup* - Love them!  What great finds!
*purses & pugs *- What a great find!  The Miss Marples are so a great everyday shoe!
*erin* - miss bunnies!!!!!!!  You are so lucky to find them!
*monique *- Love it! You are so lucky to have attended!
*indy *- The flats are so adorable!  All these flats are seriously tempting me!
*pws* - gorgeous purchases!  Those clichy are just the best!
*cg* - girl, you have been busy lately!  Two more gorgeous purchases - that python is dreamy!
*phiphi *- LOVE the ginos!!  Nice find!
*nexis* - OMG, I've never seen that color in the clichy but it's TDF!
*Klassic* - Love the NPs!  I actually really like the low heel because they are great for an everyday shoe that way!
*Chins* - I really like the slanted toe on the Kadreyas!  I've never seen them before but they are super cute!  COngrats on the SOMs - and I can't wait to see what your next pair is!
*kramer* - those hold Bow T's are gorgeous!  i wish I could find a pair!
*Elisa* - those are super cute and the turquoise color is stunning!
*Imelda* - those mulitcolors are so pretty!  I can't stop looking a them!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Thanks LouboutinNerd!  

And a special thanks to *authenticplease* who helped me score these!!


----------



## Aniski

Elisa - those look lovely on you!!


----------



## erinmiyu

argh i can't keep up, either! thanks y'all about the miss bunnies!

*imelda* - LOVE the glitters!
*elisa *- the ziggies are fantastic! (and sidenote - i think i really love this style with pants!)

i _cannot_ believe barneys came through for me. when they said these shipped, i thought for sure they were going to send me js booties or something.







and now i for real need to put myself on a ban!


----------



## 5elle

*erinmiyu* your clic clacs are TDF! Such a gorgeous and unique style - wear them in good health!!


----------



## ElisaBr13

OMG Erin, those are Gorgeous!!! Congrats!!


----------



## cts900

*Elisa*: So pretty. Congrats!
*erin*: They are perfection on you. Yay Barneys!!!!!!


----------



## kramer125

The Clic Clacs are TDF!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Elisa- Congrats they look great on you!
erin- yet another pair I would like to put dibs on when you decide to part with them. We are in the same size range . They are fantastic, congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

So that's the mystery pair *Elisa!* Congrats!

*erin* I DIE!!! I adore the clic clacs and didn't get them when I could and I haven't been able to find them since. They look stunning on you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new additions!!!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

erin - they are FAB!


----------



## rdgldy

*Erin*, I love the clic clacs!  I am happy to see that Barneys did come through.


----------



## erinmiyu

*5elle*, *elisa*, *cts*, *kramer*, *imelda* & *rdgldy*!

*nani *- thanks! i will keep you posted!
*lilmissb* - i love them too and they seemed to make a lot of sales, but i also passed on them initially. much thanks to *authenticplease* for posting the availability at barneys!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Elisa* - You are on a roll!  Another fabulous pair!  
*erin* - Lucky you!  I'm so glad barneys came through - I love the Clic Clacs!


----------



## handbag_newbie

another thanks to *authenticplease* for posting these on the D&S thread 

My second pair! (not counting my wedding Troisronds) 

Cork Zeppa Black Patent Slingbacks


----------



## phiphi

*elisa* i'd never seen the brown colourway on the foot before - it looks awesome on you!
OMG *erin* - if you have to go on ban, that's okay bc those booties are so worth it!!! stunning!
*handbag* - nice score!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*elisa:* gorgeous, congrats!

*erin:*  Clic Clacs!

*handbag:* Congrats on another fab pair!


----------



## icecreamom

*Elisa*... I loooooove your shoes, the color is just wonderful


----------



## cts900

they are perfect on you, *handbag*. congrats!


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *phiphi, duke,* and *cts!* I can't afford a lot but my collection will grow in time


----------



## KlassicKouture

*elisa*, those are gorgeous!
*erin*, congratulations! 
*handbag*, I'm so glad someone snagged those before I did lol. They look great on you!!


----------



## strsusc

These look so beautiful on you *erin!!!*



erinmiyu said:


> argh i can't keep up, either! thanks y'all about the miss bunnies!
> 
> *imelda* - LOVE the glitters!
> *elisa *- the ziggies are fantastic! (and sidenote - i think i really love this style with pants!)
> 
> i _cannot_ believe barneys came through for me. when they said these shipped, i thought for sure they were going to send me js booties or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now i for real need to put myself on a ban!


----------



## strsusc

Great choice for your second pair and wonderful summer night shoe! 



handbag_newbie said:


> another thanks to *authenticplease* for posting these on the D&S thread
> 
> My second pair! (not counting my wedding Troisronds)
> 
> Cork Zeppa Black Patent Slingbacks


----------



## strsusc

drool worthy...



ElisaBr13 said:


> Thanks LouboutinNerd!
> 
> And a special thanks to *authenticplease* who helped me score these!!


----------



## cts900

handbag_newbie said:


> I can't afford a lot but *my collection will grow in time*



It certainly will.  My CL budget is VERY modest, but I always find a way and so will you .


----------



## handbag_newbie

cts

There are some wonderful ladies here and I appreciate you all so much!

I figure that even if I get only one pair a year, I'll have about 10 pairs by the time I'm 30 and that sounds good to me!


----------



## CMP86

handbag_newbie said:


> cts
> 
> There are some wonderful ladies here and I appreciate you all so much!
> 
> I figure that even if I get only one pair a year, I'll have about 10 pairs by the time I'm 30 and that sounds good to me!


 
I also have a very modest budget for CL's. I have purchased 4 since October and have sold one to fund the last pair I bought. I try to set aside a small amount each paycheck to buy a pair every couple months.


----------



## handbag_newbie

I was elected Financial VP for my school and I get a stipend every quarter...I think that will be my CL fund for this school year. Until then...self-control!


----------



## CMP86

That sounds like a good plan handbag.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*handbag- *that is a great plan! congrats on your 2nd pair!


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *cmp* and *dezynr!*


----------



## kramer125

Salamanca Wedge
Dachshund Belly


----------



## authenticplease

^^AWWWW......your puppy is so sweet!


I am thrilled to introduce my lavendar patent Big Kiss flats from PJ


----------



## bagpunk

kramer, i love your salamanca!  i have the flats in tan!  do you know which season the salamanca is from?

authenticplease, love your studded flats!!!!


----------



## cts900

*authentic*: Such a great flat!!!!!
*kramer*: So perfect for summer congrats!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*handbag* - they are so cute!  Love the cork!
*kramer* - Love the wedges!  And your Dachshund is so freaking cute!
*authentic* - Gahhhhhh I want those flats!!!!!!  The color is fabulous!


----------



## handbag_newbie

*Klassic*: happy to help 
*strsusc*: it was a good pair to wear today to get through the heat! I see you are also in SUNNY So Cal...I'm in the Inland Empire so that means 90 degrees for me...this is what I wore today (also in the Whatcha Wearing thread)






*louboutinnerd*: The first pair of CLs were some cork Bruges that I had to sell because they were just too big so I wanted to replace them somehow. Thanks to *authentic*, it was much sooner than later and at a steal! Thanks again *authentic!* :urock:


----------



## authenticplease

Oh WOW!  Everyone has scored such amazing CLs.....I LOVE sale season!!

Chins!  I love your Soms.....they are so elegant and classy!

Congrats Elisa on the Ziggys, they are beyond fabulous!!

Erin....I die!  These are sooooooo you!! I can't wait to see how you wear them, post modeling shots, please!!

Handbag.....I love Zeppas!  Your Yoyo Zeppa Slings are just an ideal summer shoe.....you look amazing wearing them:O) And my pleasure.....the only thing better than buying for yourself is sharing the fun with friends!!


----------



## kramer125

Authentic, I love the Big Kiss, WOW!!!

Thank you LouboutinNerd, cts900, and bagpunk!!! 

Bagpunk - I don't know which season the wedges are from.


----------



## elfgirl

*erin*, when Barney's comes through, they REALLY come through!  Congrats! They're fantastic.

*handbag*, another nice addition!

*kramer*, I LOVE the Salamanca in white. So gorgeous on you! 

*Authentic*, YAY! I'm so glad you posted a modeling pic! I love them.


----------



## strsusc

*kramer* love, love,m love those wedges on you!!!  I am falling more in love wih those everytime I see them on people! :greengrin:

*newbie* your outfit is darling!!  Not as hot where I am, but still warm SoCal weather!  Also, keep saving and take your time; you have many years to buy loads of shoes! 

*authentic* those big kiss in lavendar are soooo pretty!!!  The color totally softens the spikes for a great shoe!!


----------



## jeNYC

Had these peacock Biancas over a month and recently bought the studded VPS from NY Saks!!!


----------



## strsusc

amazing *jeNYC*!!!!  

Peacock Biancas and Studded VPs....ahh my heart is a flutter!


----------



## handbag_newbie

jeNYC said:


> Had these peacock Biancas over a month and recently bought the studded VPS



 peacock is my UHG and those studded VPs are TDF!


----------



## Luv n bags

OMG, both are so beautiful!  Especially the studded VP's...


----------



## strsusc

Found one of my HG's and got a fabulous deal!!! (BNIB $350)


----------



## strsusc

sorry for the bad pictures (and a cameo from my bulldog)


----------



## handbag_newbie

strsusc said:


> sorry for the bad pictures (and a cameo from my bulldog)



 oh my UHG! I'm here if u ever wanna get rid of them  hehe


----------



## elfgirl

*JenNYC*--That peacock patent makes me  every time I see it!  They look fabulous on you!  (And your spiked VPs is making me anxious for my :ninja: package to arrive. )  Congrats on two fabulous choices!

*strsusc*--I DIE! I have adored the oxblood glitters for so long and to find them at such a price...!  A huge congrats!


----------



## jeNYC

Thanks *Strsusc* (I  dogs and glad u found your HG!!!), *handbag_newbie *(love your simples, it brightens up the day!", *tigertrixie* and *elfgirl* (ur heart will sink when you have them on)


----------



## strsusc

*Newbie* if I ever change my mind you will be the first to know! 

*elf*  you are too kind!!!  

They are really stunning in person!  Saw them on *cts* in her collection thread and knew I had to find them for myself!


----------



## cts900

*jeNYC*: Wowza! Such sexy, bold pairs. Congrats on both!
*strsusc*: Well, they _could not_ look better on you.  You did good!!!!!!!! Aren't they incredible?  I am so happy you found your size and for such an amazing price! I am very proud to be your shoe twin.


----------



## strsusc

Thank you sweets!  

Yeah for Shoe Twins!!!


----------



## cts900

^^


----------



## NANI1972

kramer- Great purchase, they look fantastic on you.

authentic- Love your flats! I like the contrast of a fem color with the studs.

jeNYC- Ohhh, love peacock Biancas (must have these soon) and well the studded VP 

strsusc- What the f......rench toast? Oxblood glitter VP $350 . Congrats I love these!

Elisa- The Ziggya look fab on you!!!!


----------



## strsusc

*nani* I could not believe it myself!  When I saw them on the bay I grabbed them immediatly!  They are even more stunning in person!


----------



## SassySarah

Wow I can't keep up with all the new additions, they're all gorgeous!

JenNYC - I'm drooling over both the Biancas and studded VPs


----------



## Aniski

Wow all gorgeous purchases!!


----------



## CMP86

Arizona & Co. snap down shirt
Miley Cyrus for Max Azria Tank top
Common Genes Jeans
Lavender Rosella flats


----------



## strsusc

^so cute *cmp*!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my gosh! I take a break and when I come back, there are so many more lovelies. Just beautiful, ladies.


----------



## clothingguru

*strsusc*:OMG thats one of my UGH's!!!! Im seriously stalking those! LOVE THEM! 
*elisabr13:* love the zigounettes on you!!!! congrats!
*handbagnewbie:* The Cork Zeppa's are beautiful! congrats!
*erinmiyu:* The clic clacs are amazing! yay!
*Kramer125*: HOW CUTE!!!!! Love the wedges and puppy dog! 
*Authentic:* OOOOH AHHHH! Love them! SHOE TWIN! yay!
*jeNYC*: the peacock blue biancas are dreamy and the studded vp's are hot! COngrats on 2 awesome pairs! 
*CMP*: lovely lavender rosella flats!!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ladies congrats on all the new goodies!!! i'm very excited to share these with you!!


----------



## icecreamom

^ Those are gorgeous Nerdi!


----------



## heatherB

*JeNYC, *both pairs are stunning on you! Especially the studded VPs though! Congratulations!



jeNYC said:


> Had these peacock Biancas over a month and recently bought the studded VPS from NY Saks!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*jeNYC* - OMG, I seriously DIE over the color of those Biancas!  And those VPs are HOT!
*strsusc* - Congrats on your HG!  They are gorgeous and look amazing on you - and what a deal!
*cmp* - you look so cute!  I love the casual outfit.
*Nerdy* - LOVE them!  Glitter is just made for the VPs!


----------



## Aniski

Nerdy those are gorgeous!


----------



## strsusc

Love these Nerdy!!!   Absolutely gorgeous!!  



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> ladies congrats on all the new goodies!!! i'm very excited to share these with you!!


----------



## strsusc

Thank you *LouboutinNerd & clothingguru*!!!  I have been on the hunt and let a pair slip past me once, so when this deal came up I was not going to chance it again!


----------



## DitaMakeup

jeNYC said:


> Had these peacock Biancas over a month and recently bought the studded VPS from NY Saks!!!


 
All I love!!!!
I didn't know the peacock color on Loubies. It's my favorite color so I'm in love with your Biancas! 
And I am looking for the Vps... but it's impossible to find them in France.

Great shoes lady!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*kramer-*great wedges!

*authentic- *LOVE the Big Kiss!

*handbag- *congrats!

*jenyc- *they are both amazing!!!! the peacock color is so stunning and OMG the studs, I just love!

*strsusc- *congrats they are so pretty!

*cmp86- *yay congrats! 

*nerdy- *oh they are so sparkly and pretty love them!


----------



## cts900

oh, so pretty *nerdy*! you wear those sparkles VERY well.


----------



## kett

Holy crap, this thread has gone bananas. 

Nerdy, they are so gorgeous. You look great in them.

jeNYC - Peacock! Studs! Oh my!


----------



## Chins4

Thank you lovely ladies - KK, phiphi, NANI, aniski, clothinguru, duke, cts, sassyp, lilmiss, steadyriot, louboutinnerd, authentic, 

Karwood, yes it feels like ages! But two down and one more on its way.........plus a hot watchlist pair atm  

xnplo - special thanks to you 

Bella - torn between strass and re-cover. Not sure if I have the patience to strass - maybe glitter???

Kramer, love the BowTs in that colour and those Salamancas are so striking.
Elisa, that blue is so pretty! And I adore the cream/tan suede combo
Imelda - love that glitter - such a fabulous colour
Erin - I never needed those but your pics are making me reconsider!
Handbag - love the cork slings, such a great go-anywhere pair!
Authentic - love studs in that colour, such an unusual combination
jeNYC - those Biancas look fab with your skintone 
strsusc & nerdy - mmmm, sparkly!


----------



## BattyBugs

They arrived today & I tried them on in the PO parking lot. Soooo comfortable, but really high (for me, anyway). My shoe guy at Neiman's told me that Deno's (best cobbler in Dallas) can actually shave the heels to reduce the pitch. Since I was taking a pair of MJ boots in to have them stretched a bit, I took these, too. No modeling pictures until next week, but I did take a few when they were in the trunk of my car. 

The name of these is the: ET D'un 100 Calf Rubens/Cuoio


----------



## BattyBugs

Now these were love at first zip!


----------



## Aniski

^^Very nice!  WOuld love to see some modeling pics Batty!


----------



## BattyBugs

I promise modeling pics as soon as I get them back from Deno's next week.


----------



## cts900

very nice, *batty*.


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you!


----------



## wonderwoman9

got these black mater claude's a few days ago! love them!


----------



## SassySarah

*wonderwoman *congrats on such a classic shoe!  We are shoe twins!  That was my first CL and it started my addiction... 21 pairs later.    :shame:


----------



## kett

Wonderwoman - those are such a perfect classic. Congrats


----------



## clothingguru

*nerdy:* LOVE the marine glitter VP's! 
*wonderwoman:* Great new buy! They are lovely on!
*battybugs:* Lovely new pair! Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very nice, Wonder!
Thanks, clothing!


----------



## Aniski

Wonderwoman, they are just gorgeous!!


----------



## rdgldy

*wonderwoman*, so pretty!


----------



## kimstyle

Great shoes *Wonder*, and I love your summery pedicure!

It's been a good 2 days! Yesterday was my beloved Gltter VPs, and today, something I searched for, called every store in Toronto, New York, and parts of Michigan and finally found RANDOMLY on *bay!!!

My Black leather *Holalita* sandals!!! 

Some pics for you, and of course the obligatory kitty shot. Since she seems to pop up in all my pictures, I've decided she will now affectionately be known on TPF as *Catstyle*


----------



## wonderwoman9

SassySarah said:


> *wonderwoman *congrats on such a classic shoe!  We are shoe twins!  That was my first CL and it started my addiction... 21 pairs later.    :shame:



Wow! I have seen some of your shoes! Gorgeous! Thank you! This is my 2nd pr. I'm hoping to add more and more! 



kett said:


> Wonderwoman - those are such a perfect classic. Congrats


Thanks so much!



clothingguru said:


> *nerdy:* LOVE the marine glitter VP's!
> *wonderwoman:* Great new buy! They are lovely on!
> *battybugs:* Lovely new pair! Congrats!


 Thank you!


BattyBugs said:


> Very nice, Wonder!
> Thanks, clothing!


Thanks!



Aniski said:


> Wonderwoman, they are just gorgeous!!


Thanks!


rdgldy said:


> *wonderwoman*, so pretty!


Thanks!


kimstyle said:


> Great shoes *Wonder*, and I love your summery pedicure!
> 
> It's been a good 2 days! Yesterday was my beloved Gltter VPs, and today, something I searched for, called every store in Toronto, New York, and parts of Michigan and finally found RANDOMLY on *bay!!!
> 
> My Black leather *Holalita* sandals!!!
> 
> Some pics for you, and of course the obligatory kitty shot. Since she seems to pop up in all my pictures, I've decided she will now affectionately be known on TPF as *Catstyle*



Thanks! I love this polish, its essie splash of grenadine! Love your sandals!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute sandals, Kim! I love Catstyle!


----------



## kimstyle

Thanks *Wonder* and *Batty* !! 

*Batty*, I saw your new stacked boots! They're great! Are you really shaving them? I bet you could totally rock the full height!!!


----------



## strsusc

*batty, wonder & kim* love your new shoes all fabulous!


----------



## cts900

*wonderwoman*: Oh, I love them. So pretty! 
*kimstyle*: Cute sandals and kitty!


----------



## elfgirl

They're heeeeeeeeeere...! My very badly kept :ninja: secret -- Very Prive with silver spikes 












And, the "Bella" shot...






Thank you, thank you to the lovely Liza for being an expert enabler.


----------



## phiphi

OMG - those are so awesome!! love them on you *elf*!!!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you, *phi*! 

*CMP*, the lavender Rosellas look so cute on you! 

*Nerdy*, I adore the marine glitter. They look FAB! Congrats!

*Batty*, love that boot! I can't wait for modeling pics!

*wonderwoman*, fantastic, classic shoe!  They look perfect on you!

*kim*, the Holalita look so summery and wonderful!  I really like the all-black colorway.


----------



## cts900

*elf*! It would be borderline criminal for you _not _to have those.  They are just perfection on you. Black leather and silver spikes?  Yup, elf perfection.


----------



## wonderwoman9

elf - WOW! Love those shoes! Definitely perfect on you!


----------



## nillacobain

elfgirl said:


> They're heeeeeeeeeere...! My very badly kept :ninja: secret -- Very Prive with silver spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, the "Bella" shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, thank you to the lovely Liza for being an expert enabler.


 
They look amazing on you!


----------



## kimstyle

My loverly *strsusc* and *cts900*, you girls are always there to make me feel good! LOVE 

*Elf*- Thank you! and WOWZA!!! Congrats Chica, those are badass!!!


----------



## kimstyle

OMG.... This forum will be the death of me... 10 extra seconds of seeing *Elf*'s Studded VPs...and I NEED them... *DAMN YOU ELF*!!  (JK)


----------



## Aniski

*kim* - cute!
*elf* - wow!  Those are amazing!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Yes, I am shaving them. The cobbler thinks about a heel cap amount - which will reduce the pitch by about ½". I've had two knee surgeries on the same knee & hadn't worn heels hardly at all (until May), so I'm taking things slow. The CL's I see that I love, but probably wouldn't be able to wear...I admire as art.


----------



## BattyBugs

Elf, your VP's are amazing! 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## kimstyle

*Batty*, good luck with the knees, and those would be gorgeous no matter what you did with them! 
 I can't wait for modelling pics! 
 I already saw one of you're "outfit" shots. You're gorgeous!!!


----------



## NANI1972

batty- Love the color of your boots, congrats!

wonderwoman9- very nice purchase!

kimstyle- love the sandles, so cute!

elf- ok I'm officially jealous! The Spike Vps look great on you.


----------



## jeNYC

OMG *elfgirl*, they finally came!!!  how did you feel when you had them on?????????


----------



## SassySarah

*elf *studded VPs look amazing!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Congrats elf!! They look super cool on you!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks Nani! Elf, you're going to make me blush...thank you.


----------



## bagpunk

elfgirl!!! congrats!!! i have always wanted a pair! they look good!! 
jen, both bianca and studded VP looks good on you too!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Absolutely gorgeous, ladies! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Souzie

Lovely new additions everyone!!!

These have been an HG of mine for the longest time, but because they run huge and my feet are already small as it is, I pretty much lost hope.  Until now.  Here they are...python Palace Zeppas!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

horry crap ^ i love those!!!!


----------



## elfgirl

*cts*, *wonderwoman*, *nilla*, *kimstyle*, *Ani*, *Batty*, *kimstyle*, *Nani*, *jeNYC*, *Sarah*, *Lizzie*, *bagpunk*... 

*cts *-- Thank you, love! I do adore them. 

*kimstyle *-- Get them, you should! (And suddenly I'm the Yoda of shoes. :weird

*jeNYC *-- OMG, I don't want to take them off!  I keep going in my closet and putting them on just to walk around the house.  (I even wore them to change my sheets. ush And they're _so_ comfortable. 

*xsouzie *-- That python is gorgeous! Congrats!


*Batty *-- (off-topic) I keep doing a double-take when I see your username because there's a clothing designer in TX that goes by Batty, too.


----------



## kimstyle

*xsouzie* I freaking love them!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

xsouzie said:


> Lovely new additions everyone!!!
> 
> These have been an HG of mine for the longest time, but because they run huge and my feet are already small as it is, I pretty much lost hope. Until now. Here they are...python Palace Zeppas!!


 
These are TDF , I can see why you wanted them, congrats! I want. Where did you find them and what do you know what colors they came in?


----------



## BattyBugs

I can see why they are your HG, xsouzie. They are gorgeous!

LOL @ elf. I have been Batty for a very long time. It came from having teenagers (grown now).


----------



## cts900

Congrats on your HG,* xsouzie*. They look exquisite on you.


----------



## Alice1979

xsouzie said:


> Lovely new additions everyone!!!
> 
> These have been an HG of mine for the longest time, but because they run huge and my feet are already small as it is, I pretty much lost hope.  Until now.  Here they are...python Palace Zeppas!!



They're phenomenal, love them!


----------



## Aniski

Congrats *xsouzie*!!  They look great!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Batty* - I love the boots!  Super cute and perfect for fall!
*wonderwoman* - The mater claudes are the perfect everyday shoe - the heel height is perfect!
*kimstyle* - the holalitas are so fab and summery!  You are making me want a pair!
*elf* - you are killing me with those VPs!  So hot!
*xsousie* - congrats on finding your HG - they are gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, LouboutinNerd.


----------



## Souzie

Thank you so much *immashoesaddict*, *elfgirl*, *kimstyle*, *nani1972*, *battybugs*, *cts900*, *alice1979*, *aniski* and *louboutinnerd* 

*Nani*: I found them on the 'bay and I'm not sure what other colors they come in.  I've only seen them in bronze.


----------



## strsusc

*elf* 
OMG...how have you lived without those so far??? the look like they were made for you!  Also, might I add that you are a horrible influence and I think I may need to stop my ban/break and start looking for those babies...

*xsouzie* always ove hearing when people find their HG and when they look as good on you as they do, that is just a bonus!


----------



## Souzie

^^  Thank you!!


----------



## babysweetums

xsouzie, i love those!! i used to have them in white and then in black velvet =) but the python is much more beautiful, they are sooo comfy too!! congratulaions!!


----------



## Souzie

^^ Thanks hun.  I knowwww...I was pleasantly surprised at how comfortable they are!


----------



## J.E

I got my very first pair of CLs today! Im over the moon!


----------



## shoegrl756

Lovely new purchases ladies!

*Xsouzie* Congrats on finding your HG!


----------



## laurenam

*J.E* great first pair! Modeling pics please!


----------



## BattyBugs

Ooh, I love those, J.E.!

I have to stop myself from buying a pair every time I see them. (I'm afraid I'll break my ankle trying to walk in them, but I love them.)


----------



## handbag_newbie

*xsouzie* congrats on the zeppas and getting your HG!

GORGEOUS *J.E*!


----------



## cts900

HUGE congrats *J.E*!!!!!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*xsousie* - gorgeous!
*elf* - those are fantastic on you? how did you size in them, since we are similar in sizing?
*JE* - great first purchase!


----------



## J.E

thank you *laurenam* will try to post some modelling pics tomorrow!

I know *BattyBugs*, they are so high! But im thinging of them as a perfect pair of "restaurant shoes". Perfect so sit in! 

Thank you so much *handbag_newbie*, *cts900* and *erinmiyu*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*J.E* - Gorgeous first pair - welcome to the addition!


----------



## J.E

LouboutinNerd said:


> *J.E* - Gorgeous first pair - welcome to the addition!



thank you! Im already planning my next pair... this is dangeous!


----------



## Aniski

Congrats *J.E*!!


----------



## J.E

Aniski said:


> Congrats *J.E*!!



Thank you! You are all so sweet!


----------



## Souzie

*shoegrl756*, *handbag_newbie* and *erinmiyu* 

*J.E*: Great first pair!!


----------



## J.E

xsouzie said:


> *J.E*: Great first pair!!



thank you!!


----------



## *MJ*

Love them *JE*!!


----------



## J.E

*MJ* said:


> Love them *JE*!!



thank you so much!


----------



## wannaprada

I'm now up to pair #9 thanks to a fellow tpf member. Here's a pic of my Declic!


----------



## cts900

^^Such a gorgeous, classic pair.  Congratulations!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very nice!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Elf*!! WOW!! Absolutely rockin' fabulous!

Congrats *JE*, great first pair of CL's, welcome and we will see you back here sooner than you think....


----------



## strsusc

*J.E.* wonderful first pair, congratulations!!  

and of course :welcome2:


----------



## sxcruz22

here's my newest pair

Men's Strass Louis


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice!


----------



## oxox

I recently broke my ban so I figured my buys were worth posting.


----------



## J.E

BellaShoes said:


> Congrats *JE*, great first pair of CL's, welcome and we will see you back here sooner than you think....



im itching to get my second pair....


----------



## J.E

strsusc said:


> *J.E.* wonderful first pair, congratulations!!
> 
> and of course :welcome2:



thank you and thank you!  i have a feeling i will be lurking around on this thread!


----------



## J.E

*wannaprada* they look really good! so sexy! 

Thats so cool *sxcruz22*, when did CV start making mens shoes, is that something new?


----------



## J.E

oxox said:


> I recently broke my ban so I figured my buys were worth posting.



really cute! congrats! (a ban is there only to be broken! )


----------



## laurenam

oxox said:


> I recently broke my ban so I figured my buys were worth posting.


 

I must see modeling pics of the flowered chiffon pair!!


----------



## oxox

Thanks J.E and laurenam! 

I'll post a pic I have on my computer now. I'll take some better shots over the weekend when I'm reunited with my shoes!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you, everyone! 



strsusc said:


> *elf*
> OMG...how have you lived without those so far??? the look like they were made for you!  Also, might I add that you are a horrible influence and I think I may need to stop my ban/break and start looking for those babies...



I wouldn't have lived without them if they'd been around to have LOL!  I'm so glad that Saks reordered.  You should call Liza or go see her at SCP Saks! I think there are still some left! 

Now if only the spiked Pigalle would reappear... 



erinmiyu said:


> *elf* - those are fantastic on you? how did you size in them, since we are similar in sizing?



Thank you! New VP size (so, TTS) and they fit even better than my new patent VPs do.  They are like a glove!


----------



## laurenam

oxox said:


> Thanks J.E and laurenam!
> 
> I'll post a pic I have on my computer now. I'll take some better shots over the weekend when I'm reunited with my shoes!


 

Thank you *oxox*! I am loving those so much! They look so good on you. Congratulations!!


----------



## kimstyle

sxcruz22 said:


> here's my newest pair
> 
> Men's Strass Louis




Oi!!! Amazingly hot!


----------



## kramer125

Put in a best offer last night, should be here in a few days.  

My most wanted!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^Congrats!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

J.E said:


> thank you! Im already planning my next pair... this is dangeous!



LOL, it will just keep getting worse from here!  Luckily, you are in like company here.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*wannaprada* - Perfect classics!  The declics are one of my all time fav CLs.
*sxcruz* - those are so freaking cool!  I have to say, I love the strass with the casual sneaker!
*oxox *- Ooooh!  They are so pretty and feminine! 
*kramer *- congrats!  They pink is so fabulous!  Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Aniski

*wannaprada* - those declics are fab!
*sxcruz* - those look fantastic!  Never thought casual sneaker could go with strass...
*oxox* - those are both so cute!!
*kramer* - so hot!!


----------



## kramer125

Thanks handbagnewbie, LN, and Aniski


----------



## cts900

*sxcruz*: Those are stupendous! 
*oxox*: So pretty and feminine. 
*kramer*: The color is KILLER! 

Congrats to all three of you!!!


----------



## OnAMission

I'm really excited to share my "new to me" CL!  These actually have a neat little story  that go along with them.  A while ago I saw a pair of shoes in the DIY thread that I fell in love with... the color, the style... everything! You may remember them they were one of the first pairs posted, the pink dyed very noeuds.  Well a couple weeks ago they popped up on the bay and I was so excited but they were just a little above my price range and I had to refrain from bidding.  Then lo and behold a week ago they pop up again!  I emailed the seller and found out she bought the shoes but they didnt fit and she is selling them to get them off her hands.  With a little negotiation I got my price... so here they are my loves   I just thought it was neat how they stayed in tPF!


----------



## handbag_newbie

*onamission* was on a mission and succeeded! Congrats!


----------



## sxcruz22

J.E said:


> Thats so cool *sxcruz22*, when did CV start making mens shoes, is that something new?



Thanks.  They started doing men's over a year ago.  The strass is new though. 



LouboutinNerd said:


> .
> *sxcruz* - those are so freaking cool!  I have to say, I love the strass with the casual sneaker!





Aniski said:


> *sxcruz* - those look fantastic!  Never thought casual sneaker could go with strass...


I know I love it.  It will actually give me a chance to wear them since they're casual.



cts900 said:


> *sxcruz*: Those are stupendous!





BattyBugs said:


> Nice!





kimstyle said:


> Oi!!! Amazingly hot!


THANKS!


----------



## sxcruz22

handbag_newbie said:


> *onamission* was on a mission and succeeded! Congrats!



LOL!  But *onamission* did a great job!


----------



## cts900

Great story! They could not look prettier on you, *OnAMission*!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*sxcruz*, awesome shoes!
*oxox*, those are so worth breaking a ban for!
*kramer*, those are gorgeous!
*Onamission*, what a great story. Congrats!!


----------



## Aniski

onamission - those shoes are so gorgeous!!  LOve the color!  Congratulations!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very beautiful, onamission!


----------



## BattyBugs

My flats arrived today. They have since been Apple Garde'd and Sole Stopperz'd. They should be ready to wear tomorrow.


----------



## cts900

Yay shoe cousin!!!!! I l-o-v-e Rosellas and I think that colorway is TDF!!!!! Congratsulations!!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*onamission* - Gorgeous!  I'm so glad you got your HG!
*BattyBugs* - the rosellas are so freaking cute!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you very much, cts & LouboutinNerd!


----------



## oxox

*Laurenam*- I was more than happy to! Thanks!! 
*LouboutinNerd*- Thank you! I love them! 
*Aniski*- Thanks! I think I'll get a lot of wear from the wedges because they're so casual, cute and comfy. 
*cts900*- Thank you!! 
*KlassicKouture*- Thanks! I'm glad I did!


----------



## oxox

*Onamission*- Great hunting! They're stunning!!
*sxcruz22*- Thhose are so cool! Awesome shoes! 
*BattyBugs*- Your flats are gorgeous! I love them. And I love that you wear them so soon!


----------



## mcballer2

my first pair. worn for my wedding. so in love.


----------



## erinmiyu

those are beautiful, *mc*! are those navy?


----------



## kramer125

The Bow Ts are gorgeous!


----------



## handbag_newbie

mcballer2 said:


> my first pair. worn for my wedding. so in love.



 ANOTHER wedding idea


----------



## cts900

*mc*, the color is so saturated and gorgeous. congratulations on the shoes and the marriage!


----------



## rdgldy

*mc,* stunning!!!


----------



## xichic

absolutely beautiful!!! 



mcballer2 said:


> my first pair. worn for my wedding. so in love.


----------



## OnAMission

MC I love that color!


----------



## jeshika

*mc*, those are gorgeous on you!!! congrats on the wedding!!!


----------



## Aniski

*mc* they are so gorgeous!!  Love the color!


----------



## strsusc

mcballer2 said:


> my first pair. worn for my wedding. so in love.


 
Gorgeous!!!  Such a perfect wedding shoe!


----------



## sxcruz22

KlassicKouture said:


> *sxcruz*, awesome shoes!
> *oxox*, those are so worth breaking a ban for!
> *kramer*, those are gorgeous!
> *Onamission*, what a great story. Congrats!!





oxox said:


> *Onamission*- Great hunting! They're stunning!!
> *sxcruz22*- Thhose are so cool! Awesome shoes!
> *BattyBugs*- Your flats are gorgeous! I love them. And I love that you wear them so soon!


Thanks!  I'm loving my strass louis I can't wait to wear them!

Love that Flats, *BattyBugs*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you oxox & sxcruz!

Mc...absolutely freakin' gorgeous!


----------



## oxox

Oh, *mcballer2*, those are soooo beautiful!! And congrats on your wedding!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*mcballer* - WOW!!!!!  They are stunning against the white of your dress!  Congrats on your marriage!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

mcballer2 said:


> my first pair. worn for my wedding. so in love.



FABULOUS! 

Was tempted to do the same thing myself but have opted for glitter Ron Rons. Hmmm maybe I need a separate evening pair


----------



## laninya79

sxcruz22 said:


> here's my newest pair
> 
> Men's Strass Louis




Beautiful!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*mcballer:* What gorgeous shoes on such a special day!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sxcruz*, OMG yes! You finally got a pair of Louboutin high tops!! And with strass to boot! Congratulations!!!!!

*mc*, what a beautiful color!! And perfect for your special day, ^_^


----------



## sxcruz22

laninya79 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you, I love the ss09 LV shoes in your sig!



PANda_USC said:


> *sxcruz*, OMG yes! You finally got a pair of Louboutin high tops!! And with strass to boot! Congratulations!!!!!



haha thanks panda!  i really want the beige louis spikes. i just have to wait for their release.  I see you finally got your birkin! Major congrats on that.  I love the color!


----------



## Jönathan

sxcruz22 said:


> here's my newest pair
> 
> Men's Strass Louis





Coolest shoes ever!

I just ordered the Rantus in black leather. I so need to grab a pair of these Strass Louis before they are gone.


----------



## sxcruz22

Jönathan;16129137 said:
			
		

> Coolest shoes ever!
> 
> I just ordered the Rantus in black leather. I so need to grab a pair of these Strass Louis before they are gone.



I see you're a size 43 also.  If you want to nab a pair from the store, the NYC store is the only one left with a 43.  I got the only one from LA.  They could get more in though.


----------



## handbag_newbie

Since I won't be getting a lot of pairs...I want to try a reveal. Even though it's not much, it'll be my first attempt at a strass to see if they will be my wedding shoes


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ooooh, *handbag*, they are TDF!  I think they will look amazing strassed!


----------



## handbag_newbie

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ooooh, *handbag*, they are TDF!  I think they will look amazing strassed!



The right one is a size 37 and the right is a 38. The 37 is a LITTLE tight so I'm going to see if a cobbler can help me extend the strap before I start the strassing. You are definitely my inspiration *LN!*


----------



## cts900

*Handbag*! Congrats! What a great idea! They are lovely now and I am sure will be even lovelier once you have those babies all strassed up!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^thanks *cts!* 

I need to find a reputable cobbler in my area (already asked in the other thread) to help me with the 37. When that's done, I'll be attempting a strass! I guess this is good since I still need to order the rhinestones anyways!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats handbag! They are going to look amazing!


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *batty!* I hope I don't mess them up!


----------



## Aniski

*Handbag* those are cute!  And I am sure they would look great strassed!  Good luck with the strassing!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Congrats *handbag*!! That collection of yours keeps growing and growing!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Aniski said:


> *Handbag* those are cute!  And I am sure they would look great strassed!  Good luck with the strassing!



Thanks! I need all the luck I can get



KlassicKouture said:


> Congrats *handbag*!! That collection of yours keeps growing and growing!



yes it is slowly growing...only discount shoes for me! These were only $145 shipped due to the mismatch!


----------



## BattyBugs

You won't!


----------



## KlassicKouture

handbag_newbie said:


> yes it is slowly growing...only discount shoes for me! These were only $145 shipped due to the mismatch!


 
That's awesome for brand new CL's, even if they are mismatched! 

You know I'm with you on the discount shoes, though! We poor students have to endulge ourselves somehow LOL!


----------



## handbag_newbie

KlassicKouture said:


> That's awesome for brand new CL's, even if they are mismatched!
> 
> You know I'm with you on the discount shoes, though! We poor students have to endulge ourselves somehow LOL!



:ninja:

The deal fell through on my pink Barbie Ron Rons and I decided not to get the lavender Ronettes since I'll be strassing these puppies in lavender...but Msr. Louboutin works in mysterious ways to get us unexpected deals


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^ok, dish *handbag*!!  What did you get?


----------



## handbag_newbie




----------



## LouboutinNerd




----------



## laurenam

Inquiring minds _*MUST*_ know *handbag*!!


----------



## soleilbrun

The beautiful beasts have arrived home after their spa "vibram" treatment.  Can't wait for the weather to cool down.

Babel boots.  Even the cobbler complimented (oogled) them.


----------



## handbag_newbie

^I'll give the story but leave you ladies in suspense until they arrive... 

I wanted to purchase some Lavender Ronettes (since that will be my wedding color) but I knew they were $439 in Barney's Final Cut (you can still Google it and it will show the price, but it is no longer available). I found some on Bonanzle on sale from a fellow TPFer but they were out of my price range. Unfortunately she bought them at 1st cut so she paid $5xx for them. I just couldn't do it knowing that they were available for cheaper, so with a heavy heart I passed. Luckily she was able to sell them on ebay 

Well, the same day this is going on I receive a $100 refund to my Paypal from another seller that I was buying some Barbie pink ron ron's from (I left a deposit). I had emailed the seller earlier that day saying that I was able to pay the rest of my balance off but they didn't receive it and said that they could no longer hold them for me. Heartbreaking considering they are on my wishlist...and I had that coupon available to buy the ones on ebay for less. 

Anyhow, I cannot explain WHY I called Barney's (Madison) today asking them about any sale shoes. Not sure why Madison except that the BH store wasn't open yet. They didn't have the Ronettes in black or lavender or anything else on the website. The SA asked if I wanted to inquire about anything else and I randomly asked about a pair that I have been curious about...and they had my size! So now I wait for FedEx Ground to deliver my package from NY to CA...and now we all wait


----------



## cts900

^^Wow, what a saga! Congrats on everything working out the way it was supposed to...

*soleilbrun*: Gorgeous!


----------



## handbag_newbie

soleilbrun said:


> the beautiful beasts have arrived home after their spa "vibram" treatment.  Can't wait for the weather to cool down.
> 
> Babel boots.  Even the cobbler complimented (oogled) them.



hot!


----------



## cts900

I have two new pairs to share with you all! 

*Grey Metal Patent Walibou*an ebay steal and perfect work shoe







*Olive Suede Lady Gres*a *GIFT* (I am totally and completely serious) from our very own *elfgirl*.  

The details of this _incredibly generous event_ in my life as well as modeling pics are in my Family Photos collection thread linked in my siggy below.


----------



## handbag_newbie

^OMG what a blessing! They are gorgeous!


----------



## soleilbrun

cts900:  They are both great.  Such a great gift! Enjoy


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow I haven't been in here for awhile! LOVE all the new additions everyone! congrats!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*handbag *- Wow!  I'm so glad everything worked out - I can't wait to see what you got!!!
*soleilbrun* - Those are gorgeous!  I love CL boots!
*cts *- OMG, a gift!?  *elf *is the sweetest person ever!  I'm heading out to your collection thread for more!


----------



## Aniski

Soleil - those are hot!!
cts - they're gorgeous!!  And I just read the story for the gres and its so awesome!!


----------



## strsusc

OMG *cts* congrats to you and a huge round of to the uber generous *elfgirl!!!  *I totally believe in karma and what goes around comes around, so when I hear stories like this it makes my smile ear to ear!!

So excited for you *cts!!!  *It could not have happened to a more deserving gal! 

p.s. love the new pair for work totally awesome! 




cts900 said:


> I have two new pairs to share with you all!
> 
> *Grey Metal Patent Walibou*an ebay steal and perfect work shoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Olive Suede Lady Gres*a *GIFT* (I am totally and completely serious) from our very own *elfgirl*.
> 
> The details of this _incredibly generous event_ in my life as well as modeling pics are in my Family Photos collection thread linked in my siggy below.


----------



## cts900

Thank you *handbag, soleilbrun, dezy, LouboutinNerd, Aniski,* and *strsusc*!  This is such a treasure for me and your kind words about *elf *are just butter-cream icing on my big, fattening, delicious, overindulgent cake!


----------



## oxox

They are both beautiful, *cts900*!

I'm off to read about the story!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very gorgeous boots, soleilbrun.
Love the two new additions, CTS.


----------



## SassySarah

Ladies I'm back from what feels like a whirlwind of 3.5 days in NYC.  Let's just say I am soooooooo hoping I am here to sign for the UPS man tomorrow as I had something beautiful shipped home to me from Horatio (no tax and no worry of packing this way).


----------



## cts900

^^Very smart! I cannot wait to see!!!!!!! 

Thank you *oxox* and *Batty* !


----------



## wonderwoman9

wow cts!! Two awesome prs!! And so sweet of elfgirl!! What an awesome gift!


----------



## erinmiyu

*cts* - those are both so beautiful! the color on the suede is stunning!
*soleil* - gorgeous!
*handbag *- can't wait to see


----------



## PANda_USC

*soleil*, gorgeous boots!! I could see them going with almost any outfit!

*cts*, two amazing pairs! Congratulations my beautiful cts! And that olive suede is makin' this Panda sweat....


----------



## cts900

Thank you *wonderwoman* and *erin*! I am just so in love!
*PANda*: Thank you, love.  Isn't the color just _amazing_??????


----------



## handbag addict

FuschiaTigresse Espadrille Wedge


----------



## LaGiaconda

Love the gold heels!!



handbag_newbie said:


> Since I won't be getting a lot of pairs...I want to try a reveal. Even though it's not much, it'll be my first attempt at a strass to see if they will be my wedding shoes


----------



## chicagob2010

Introducing my $129 brand new blue decolzeps.














I have half-size mismatched feet (US 7 and 7.5), so I snatched these up and prayed that they'd fit, and they do!  One heel is almost 110 mm, and the other is about 106mm, but it's not that noticeable.  The right is a 38.5 and the left is a 39.5.  The right shoe is perfect and the left just needed a heel grip.  Generally I need to do that anyway with shoes, just the other way around.  Such a steal!

Debating whether to wear these or my ivory/python activas with my white knee-length lace dress to my rehearsal dinner party.


----------



## Popsicool

I vote for these ^^^.
I love a pop of colour on the feet!


----------



## kramer125

OMG, I love these sooooo much!!!!


----------



## SassySarah

So many great new additions today!!!  
*kramer *I LOVE the pink!!!
*handbag *I love those espadrilles!
*chicago *what a great find!


----------



## SassySarah

If anyone is up for a *very **PURPLE *reveal from my NYC trip follow me to my collection thread!


----------



## NANI1972

Be right there!!!!


----------



## oxox

handbagaddict- I love them!! I love wedges and colour and prints, so I love seeing it all in one! 
chicago- Gorgeous! I love the blue. I also love a vibrant colour on the foot. And what a great buy! 
kramer- I am loving that pink! 

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Aniski

handbag addict - those are so cute!
chicago - gorgeous!  The color is TDF!
kramer - OMG!  They look amazing!


----------



## BattyBugs

Handbag, those are amazing! Love the color!
Chicago, love the deal & the color!
Kramer, the color looks perfect with your skin tone. 

Congratulations, ladies!


----------



## BattyBugs

Now I'm off to check out Sarah's collection thread.


----------



## kramer125

Thank you so much everyone, they are my new favorite pair, for sure.

Off to see some purple!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I scored these for $88 and change off eBay. WooHoo!! I had them authenticated, then set a snipe & waited patiently for days.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140431221548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## babysweetums

lovely wedges *handbag*, great for summer!
*chicago* amazing what a steal on the decolzeps love the silver blue contrast!
*kramer* ahhhhh barbie pink anything!!! i die!!! so beautiful!!!
*batty* what a great deal on such a comfy and classic style i bet you will get alot of use out of those!! lovely shoes, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, I got such a steal on them that I may be able to squeeze in another pair.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Kramer: Love those Barbie pink ron rons!!


----------



## SassySarah

*Batty *what a great deal on such a staple shoe!  Congrats!


----------



## handbag_newbie

For those of you who don't follow the DIY thread, here's part of the progress on the No Prive I recently "showed"...







The rest of the pics can be seen in the DIY thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/the-louboutinistas-do-yourself-thread-ask-share-diy-445803-273.html#post16156590


----------



## BattyBugs

Off to peek!


----------



## DitaMakeup

kramer125: this pink color is gorgeous. So vibrant. I like it!


----------



## oxox

Batty- Such a bargain! And they look really comfy and would make for excellent casual shoes.


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks oxox. I'm all about casual.


----------



## phiphi

omg there have been so many pretty additions!!! i will go back to comment on each individually, but til then - *congrats *to everyone!! just a stunning thread to go through with a great diverstity of eye candy!


----------



## J.E

Here are the requested modelling pics of my pique CLs! Im sorry for the quality and background, im moving house...


----------



## SassySarah

*JE *those are awesome!  Love seeing shoes on as opposed to just in the box, looks great!


----------



## J.E

SassySarah said:


> *JE *those are awesome!  Love seeing shoes on as opposed to just in the box, looks great!



thanks *SassySarah*! I just saw your collection of loubies...  AMAZING! I would love to have a collection like that!


----------



## Aniski

So cute *Batty*!  And look so comfy!
*Kramer* they are going to look spectacular!
*J.E* those look amazing on you!


----------



## BattyBugs

They look amazing on you, J.E.

Thanks everyone. Wait til you see what I scored on Barney's website last night...if they don't cancel them, that is.


----------



## cts900

*J.E*: They look great on you!
*handbag*: How exciting! I cannot wait to see the finished product! I don't think I will ever have the courage to DIY anything. 
*Batty*: What a GREAT everyday shoe.  Congrats!
*kramer*: This is an outrageously dreamy color.  So pretty....
*chicagob*: Heck of a deal! Gorgeous pair and so happy it all worked out. 
*handbag addict*: I have never seen this color ! Congrats!


----------



## oxox

I love them, J.E! I wanted them but couldn't track down my size. And for the sake of my bank account, will have to wait! 
They look beautiful on you.


----------



## kramer125

Thanks again, everyone!!!  My barbie shoes have become my favorite pair.

J.E., love the Pique Cirque!!!!


----------



## karwood

Beautiful shoes everybody!!! Much congratulations on your newest additions!


----------



## strsusc

*JE* love those!  and good luck with the move! 
*newbie* you are off to a great start!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

great buys everyone!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*handbag addict* - I love those Tigresse - I've never seen them in that colorway, but now I want them!
*chicagob* - OMG, what a steal!  I adore the decolzeps!
*kramer* - Barbie pink ron rons!  The pop of color is gorgeous against your skin tone!
*BattyBugs* - $88?!?!?  Wow!  They looks super comfy!
*J.E* -the pique look like they were made for you!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks, Louboutin. I'm going to need some comfy to offset the sky high Luly's.


----------



## Chins4

So many new pretties!  I have another one to add to the TPF collection. I normally have issues with the shaft width on CL boots but as these babies are all about the laces I thought it might be worth giving them a shot so, just arrived this morning.............Avederes! 

And dare I say it, but I think they might even turn out to be comfy


----------



## xichic

Looks GREAT on you!!! 



Chins4 said:


> So many new pretties!  I have another one to add to the TPF collection. I normally have issues with the shaft width on CL boots but as these babies are all about the laces I thought it might be worth giving them a shot so, just arrived this morning.............Avederes!
> 
> And dare I say it, but I think they might even turn out to be comfy


----------



## KlassicKouture

*soleil*-Love the boots! You got them back just in time for the fall! 

*cts*-I would be so stoked if I had a professor as chic and fab as you! 

*handbag_addict*-Your wedges are too cute and that avatar of yours makes my heart melt!

*chicago*-I saw those but wasn't sure I could pull it off...you, my dear, are definitely wearing them well! 

*kramer*-I absolutely love Barbie pink. Those look awesome on you! 

*Batty*-What a great steal! And you'll definitely get your money's worth and then some...those are adorable!

*J.E.*-Love the shoes and the outfits! Congrats!!

*Chins*-I haven't seen this style before. You are rockin' them, though!


----------



## SassySarah

Chins I wish I didn't see those... Now I have to have them!!!  Love!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Chins*, those are HOT!!!  Never seen them before, but they are fabulous!


----------



## cts900

Thanks so much *Klassic*!  What a nice compliment .  (P.S. I love how your always highlight everyone's name in *pink*). 

*Chins*: TO DIE FOR!!!!!!! I am not a boot person myself, but those may change my mind. So hot on you!!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*chins* those look really nice on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*JE:* I love those on you!

*Chins:* Those boots do look fantastic on you!


----------



## KlassicKouture

You're so deserving of it, *cts*! I work with faculty, and I'd just be floored if I saw one wearing CL's. So I just love the thought of you being so stylish in the lecture hall!


----------



## PANda_USC

Waho, finally my CL studded VPs have arrived!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^ Congrats!


----------



## strsusc

AHMAZING *Panda!!!*


----------



## KlassicKouture

Those are sick, *PANda*! Congrats!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Congrats!! Panda


----------



## PANda_USC

*handbag*, ::resuscitates::

*strs*, thank you dear!

*klassic*, I think they're pretty sick too! I cant wait to wear them outside!

*lizzie*, thanks so much!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Gorgeous Panda, i am still debating if i should get those or the Pink Python Biancas. (and yes you are my inspiration for both pairs)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wowza *Panda* me likey!


----------



## laurenam

Congrats *Panda*! I remember the day I got mine like it was yesterday. Go out and rock them!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Panda*.... Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## babyontheway

I am still not sure that these are keepers.... I got them from BG for 318.00.  They fit great, but just not in love with them  And a very lousy attempt at modeling shots


----------



## strsusc

^are you not feeling the color or style?


----------



## KlassicKouture

They look nice on you *baby*, and that was a great price. But that money could go towards a pair that you love!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*panda *- great pair shoe twin!! 

*baby* - if you don't love them i agree with *kk*, $$ towards another pair!


----------



## lolitablue

KlassicKouture said:


> They look nice on you *baby*, and that was a great price. But that money could go towards a pair that you love!


 
Makes sense! But I love them on her!! LOL~


----------



## erinmiyu

*baby* - thirded on putting the $$ towards a pair you love
*panda* - they look FAB on you!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Chins*: I am a boot person & I love them!
*Panda*: Love the studded VP's!
*Baby*: They are pretty, but if you don't feel them, you should get something else.


----------



## sxcruz22

Panda: I love the studs :]

Baby: What a deal!

Chins: Boots are always sexy and even better if they are comfy.


----------



## cts900

*Klassic*: You are such a sweetheart. 
Pretty *PANda*! They are _FIERCE_ on you! Congrats woman! 
*baby*: I think they are lovely on you and I _love_ them....but if you don't....you don't.  Put the money toward something you are in love with.


----------



## roussel

G! Congrats on getting the studded VPs!  Fierce!
Baby I think those are a good deal.  But if you don't love them then def return


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Baby*, I agree with the other ladies - if they don't make your heart skip a beat, send 'em back and put that towards a pair that does!


----------



## SassySarah

*Panda *- I love the studs!  Every time I see them I want them more and more...


----------



## phiphi

*chins* i love the avederes on you! congrats on such a rare pair!
*panda* - they are amazing! hot hot hot!
*baby* i like them lots. however, i agree with the ladies - even if it is a good deal, it isn't really that great a deal if you don't love them. i'd put the $ towards something that makes your heart swoon.


----------



## PANda_USC

*elisa*, Oyy, they're entirely different shoes with different feels! I'd say get the studded VPs but of course I'm biased, hehe

*duke*, thank youu!

*laurenam*, thank you! I definitely feel rocker-chic in them

*louboutinnerd*, thank you dear!

*moshi*, thanks darlin'!

*erin*, thanks so much!

*batty*, thank you!

*sxcruz*, thank you dear!

*cts*, ::blushes:: You're way too kind hun! And I do feel fierce and invincible in them!

*rourou*, merci beaucoup dear! Cant wait to see you in a few days!

*sassy*, you must get em!! :: enable enable:: 

*phiphi*, thanks so much love!


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers I am so behind. So sorry I can't name you all as I have over 20+ pages that I had to go through but congrats on all the beautiful shoes ladies!

The purple bow t's are amazing! Now I really regret not getting some white/ivory ones to dye purple like I originally wanted to do.

elf, what a great gift for cts! Such a lovely thing to do.

Chins, wow!

And all those studded VP's....


----------



## jujuv

my first pair! thanks ashakes81! .. i feel like i'm obsessed with Christian Louboutin's heels and I just found out about it!
sorry picture is kind of blurry, taken from phone..


----------



## Aniski

chins - those boots are hot!!
panda - fierce!!
baby - those are just lovely!
jujuv - congrats!!  They are such a classic!


----------



## babyontheway

I love the color, but just not crazy about the style.  I feel like all of my shoes have open toes....


strsusc said:


> ^are you not feeling the color or style?




I was so excited to actually get the Yolanda's, and they are a great deal


sxcruz22 said:


> Panda: I love the studs :]
> 
> 
> Baby: What a deal!
> 
> Chins: Boots are always sexy and even better if they are comfy.


----------



## KlassicKouture

*jujuv*-Now that's a fab first pair!!


----------



## babyontheway

Thank you everyone!!  I knew you all would know what to do and help me make up my mind  Even though they were a good deal, I know I need to send them back.  There are too many other pairs out there that wouldn't leave me doubting my decision.  



KlassicKouture said:


> They look nice on you *baby*, and that was a great price. But that money could go towards a pair that you love!





moshi_moshi said:


> *panda *- great pair shoe twin!!
> 
> *baby* - if you don't love them i agree with *kk*, $$ towards another pair!





lolitablue said:


> Makes sense! But I love them on her!! LOL~





erinmiyu said:


> *baby* - thirded on putting the $$ towards a pair you love
> *panda* - they look FAB on you!





BattyBugs said:


> *Chins*: I am a boot person & I love them!
> *Panda*: Love the studded VP's!
> *Baby*: They are pretty, but if you don't feel them, you should get something else.





cts900 said:


> *Klassic*: You are such a sweetheart.
> Pretty *PANda*! They are _FIERCE_ on you! Congrats woman!
> *baby*: I think they are lovely on you and I _love_ them....but if you don't....you don't.  Put the money toward something you are in love with.





roussel said:


> G! Congrats on getting the studded VPs!  Fierce!
> Baby I think those are a good deal.  But if you don't love them then def return





LouboutinNerd said:


> *Baby*, I agree with the other ladies - if they don't make your heart skip a beat, send 'em back and put that towards a pair that does!





phiphi said:


> *chins* i love the avederes on you! congrats on such a rare pair!
> *panda* - they are amazing! hot hot hot!
> *baby* i like them lots. however, i agree with the ladies - even if it is a good deal, it isn't really that great a deal if you don't love them. i'd put the $ towards something that makes your heart swoon.


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats- they look amazing on you!  Are they black??


jujuv said:


> my first pair! thanks ashakes81! .. i feel like i'm obsessed with Christian Louboutin's heels and I just found out about it!
> sorry picture is kind of blurry, taken from phone..



PANda- how did I miss these?  GORGEOUS!!!!! congrats


PANda_USC said:


> Waho, finally my CL studded VPs have arrived!


----------



## cts900

*PANda*: _Giiiirrrrrrl_--you should. You and *elf* are making me love spikes and studs!

*jujuv*: HUGE congrats on your first pair!


----------



## wannaprada

*chins4: love the boots!*
*Panda:Those are TDF!! I so want those!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*chins- *wow they look hot! 

*panda- *LOVE!!!!

*Baby- *I'm glad you decided to return them and put the monet towards something you will love 

*jujuv- *classic beauties!


----------



## cts900

lilmissb said:


> elf, what a great gift for cts! Such a lovely thing to do.



It was the nicest thing anyone has ever done for me. Period.


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats, Jujuv!


----------



## jujuv

thank you everyone! 

*babyontheway* - Yup, they're Fifi in black 

I'm afraid i'll break the heels somehow because they're so skinny..


----------



## SassySarah

*Panda *- such an enabler and bad influence... I've decided I need some spikes in my life, hopefully they will get here before the weekend!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Congrats *Sarah*! I know they're gonna look awesome on you!!


----------



## SassySarah

Yes the studded VPs are coming home to Indiana... thanks to *authenticplease *for her help!


----------



## laurenam

^ That's so exciting! Congrats *Sassy*!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

You miss a lot when you take a break from here....Congrats Ladies on your new babies, very pretty!


----------



## strsusc

SassySarah said:


> Yes the studded VPs are coming home to Indiana... thanks to *authenticplease *for her help!



*sassy *you definitely needed those in your life!  

Congrats!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*jujuv *- Congrats on your first pair - they are GORGEOUS!


----------



## SassySarah

strsusc said:


> *sassy *you definitely needed those in your life!
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you for the reassurance on this, I needed to make myself feel better after the crappy Pigalles I got from evil bay.


----------



## strsusc

^I saw those in the other thread; keep you chin up I am sure you will be able to get a refund! 

Also, just keep dreaming about those fabulous studs that are on their way to you!


----------



## shoegrl756

Sorry *Sassy* about your Pigalles. I saw the damage in the other thread. I'm glad you got something to cheer yourself up with. Spikes I think could cheer anyone up.


----------



## LolaHaze

PANda_USC said:


> Waho, finally my CL studded VPs have arrived!



 Beautiful!!!! I love them on you! Where did you find them?


----------



## BattyBugs

I can't wait to see you model your studded CL's, Sarah.


----------



## phiphi

*jujuv* congrats on your first pair! a gorgeous classic!!


----------



## wannaprada

I have been on such a rampage that I absolutely must put myself on a ban. So, here is the first of four purchases made within the last two weeks (3 within the past week!), my first pair of Declic!  Sorry for the bad cell phone pics.









I should have the other three by the end of the week!


----------



## wannaprada

Here's a non-modeling pic of my newest addition:


----------



## BattyBugs

Hard to tell what color they are on my netbook, but they look great on you.


----------



## wannaprada

^^sorry Batty, it's the cell phone pics; the shoes are black. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Just beautiful, *wanna*!


----------



## cts900

Gorgeous *wanna*! Congrats!
*Sassy*!!!!! I am so excited to see them woman!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lola*, Saks has the studded VPs in stock in many sizes!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Love them,* wannaprada!*


----------



## erinmiyu

they are beautiful, *wanna*!


----------



## soleilbrun

PANda_USC said:


> Waho, finally my CL studded VPs have arrived!


Congratulations, they are perfect!  Definately going on my must have list.


----------



## Aniski

Congrats wanna!!


----------



## LornaLou

Love the new additions everyone


----------



## handbag_newbie

ok ladies I have two reveals, even though I'm sending one back and iffy about the second (although it IS on my wishlist!), it's probably the only reveals I'll get to do in a while. I'm uploading the pictures so stay tuned


----------



## handbag_newbie

Reveal #1: Black Suede Josefas

I purchased these as a  mismatched pair from the same seller who I got my DIY wedding does from. Unfortunately the smaller one does not fit. I wanted to DIY this shoe as well but I'd rather get my $200 back and get a pair I love 














Obviously no modeling pics since I can't get the smaller one on.

Ok here are some teasers for the next reveal, which I will chat about in my next post.






First I must say that I RANDOMLY called the Madison store while I was looking for some ronnettes, and asked about the shoes available online. The SA asked if I was looking for anything else, and I don't know why I asked for this pair, but they had it in my size!


----------



## SassySarah

^^ waiting... sorry the mismatched pair didn't work btw


----------



## handbag_newbie

I found some Lulys!!!!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

SassySarah said:


> ^^ waiting... sorry the mismatched pair didn't work btw



aww it's ok, it was completely a compulsive buy. I'd rather get the $200 and get myself a birthday present next week


----------



## handbag_newbie

ok now for the "iffy" rationale:






I am kind of upset that the SA did not disclose these blue marks on the white part of the toes, even if the shoes were on sale. Does anyone know if Barney's will do anything about it? This is my first purchase from them so I am not sure about their policy. They are closed now so I can't call to ask, but I feel that it should have been stated at least


----------



## rdgldy

*handbag,* I think you got josephines, not josefas (look at the ones* Leda *just posted in her thread)-too bad they don't fit you.  They are gorgeous shoes.  Just curious how you were planning to do a DIY on them?  I have these myself so you peaked my interest.


----------



## handbag_newbie

rdgldy said:


> *handbag,* I think you got josephines, not josefas (look at the ones* Leda *just posted in her thread)-too bad they don't fit you.  They are gorgeous shoes.  Just curious how you were planning to do a DIY on them?  I have these myself so you peaked my interest.



oh, *authenticplease* said they were Josefas in the D&S thread...nonetheless they are going back 

I saw these shoes on Bonanzle and I kinda wanted to see if I could pull it off with the Josephines






I also wanted to get creative with the vamp...oh well!


----------



## SassySarah

I'm so jealous you got Luly's!!!  Maybe you can call the SA back that you spoke with and go from there?  I don't have a Barney's in my city so I don't have a personal relationship with one so I'm not sure what their policy is.


----------



## handbag_newbie

^Me neither...that's why I'm wondering if they would offer to fix it (they need to be stretched out anyways), find me another pair, or _something_. Nonetheless I finally get to check someone off of my wishlist just in time for my birthday. My swarovski's shipped this morning so I'll be able to finish my wedding shoes. All is somewhat well in my CL


----------



## SassySarah

Maybe you can somehow paint the tip red like the VP's and others have.  I don't know just a random thought I would have no idea how to do this or if it would even work.


----------



## wannaprada

Handbag, I just purchased a pair of Luly, making us shoe twins (that is, if you decide to keep them).  I'll be picking mines up from the post office tomorrow, with pics soon to follow!


----------



## BattyBugs

Shoe triplets, wanna. My Luly pair is on the way, too. Such lovely purchases, ladies.


----------



## BattyBugs

handbag, I love the way the Lulys look on you. Maybe a little "magic eraser" will clean up the blue marks. They sure are smokin'! (I hope they look that hawt on me, too.)


----------



## wannaprada

^^Yeah!!! And thanks so much for responding to me in the other thread about the box!


----------



## handbag_newbie

rdgldy said:


> *handbag,* I think you got josephines, not josefas (look at the ones* Leda *just posted in her thread)-too bad they don't fit you.  They are gorgeous shoes.  Just curious how you were planning to do a DIY on them?  I have these myself so you peaked my interest.



I just googled Josefa and Josephine and they came up with the same shoe...can anyone explain the difference? I don't want to misrepresent my listing with the wrong style name


----------



## Omaha_2072

Hello Everyone!!!

My 1st pair of CLs & my 1st post in the CL forum
Introducing....My new-to-me Open Clic in Camel (from a wonderful seller who is also a TPFer)


----------



## handbag_newbie

^Congrats *Omaha*! Beautiful color!


----------



## Omaha_2072

Thanks so much! I found a local cobbler who is going to Vibram them for me. Now I just need to plan their 1st public outing sometime soon...



handbag_newbie said:


> ^Congrats *Omaha*! Beautiful color!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*handbag* - congrats on the Lulys - hope you can clean them up!  Sorry your others didn't work out 
*Omaha* - congrats on your first pair! They are gorgeous!


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *LN!* there's a 30 day return policy with the seller so I may as well try to make some mula and get a pair I really love  Here we go again with the one in one out rule haha!


----------



## cts900

*Omaha*: Welcome to the addiction! Gorgeous pair.
*handbag*: Sorry about the fit on your potential DIY! Arg! It happens to us all....  The Lulys are so fun to me--they are outrageous and sexy and funky and awesome.  The blue marks are disappointing but I suspect that magic eraser (like *batty* said) or some other cleaning method may help.  Have you talked to the SA yet?


----------



## handbag_newbie

^I just spoke to the manager and she told me that the 60% items are usually damaged or worn


----------



## Omaha_2072

Handbag, LN & Cts...

Thanks so much for the warm welcome! I feel like I'm on Louboutin overload to be honest. So many beautiful colors. So many wonderful styles. I've been silently lurking in this forum for months and I finally decided to actually buy my 1st pair very recently. I haven't even worn them in public yet and I'm already pondering purchasing my 2nd pair. Am I in over my head already or what?


----------



## handbag_newbie

Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## BattyBugs

^^ Yes, what handbag said. It is an addiction, for sure.

Wanna: you are very welcome. It may be a few days before I see if mine came in a box. I had them shipped to work (DH is home) & this is my weekend.


----------



## wannaprada

I received my Luly today and already the white tip is an issue, as you'll see in a sec. Let me know what you think or if you have any suggestions. Regardless, they're still hot! Once I add another hole to the straps so that they don't sag, they'll be ready to go!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^I wonder if this is common with the Luly...

I need to put a hole in mine too because they sagged! We ARE shoe twins!


----------



## wannaprada

^^ Yes we are! lol! I love this forum!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^wanna, I emailed the manager pictures of the damage and she just called me back and offered to put 10% back on my card for the inconvenience (final sale)! So now I'm keeping them for sure and going to buy a magic eraser 

I would call the store and ask them if it's possible for them to do the same if they didn't disclose the damage to you


----------



## Aniski

Congrats *handbag*, *omaha* & *wanna*!!


----------



## erinmiyu

congrats on the lulys, ladies! i'd be bummed about the white tip having a problem, too. it annoys me that the SA was so matter of fact like "well, 60% is usually damaged/worn!" i think the information definitely needs to be disclosed or the items saved for the warehouse sale.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Omaha_2072 said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> 
> My 1st pair of CLs & my 1st post in the CL forum
> Introducing....My new-to-me Open Clic in Camel (from a wonderful seller who is also a TPFer)



They look great on you!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Yay, i am so excited i got my Spiked out  VPs  I went down a 1/2 size with these and they fit like a glove!!


----------



## ElisaBr13

btw, Andy from Saks (Miami) still has sizes 37.5-39.5 available. Email him at  Andy_Romul&#8203;us@s5a.com or call him at 305-865-1100 ext 5350 

He is the sweetest SA ever!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Elisa they're hot!!!  I should be getting mine hopefully today.  I went TTS so now I'm worried...  :wondering


----------



## ElisaBr13

Sassy, they ran out of the 36.5 so i tried on the 36 and they were amazing.  I also got the Purple suede Greissimo and stayed TTS.


----------



## SassySarah

^^I went down half size in my purple suede Greissimos


----------



## strsusc

oh, I just love all the new additions!!!

*handbag* gladf you found a way to keep something on your wishlist!  
*elisa* they look amazing!  Congrats!


----------



## phiphi

*wanna* - beautiful both of them - hope the damage to the luly can be fixed.
*handbag* - congrats on your luly
*omaha* - the camel looks perfect with your skin tone!!
*elisa* - lovely studded VPs - look great on you


----------



## PANda_USC

*elisa*, congrats shoe twinny! They look fab on you! And your Yorkie in the background looks exactly like my older brother's Yorkie!!!


----------



## wannaprada

handbag_newbie said:


> ^wanna, I emailed the manager pictures of the damage and she just called me back and offered to put 10% back on my card for the inconvenience (final sale)! So now I'm keeping them for sure and going to buy a magic eraser
> 
> I would call the store and ask them if it's possible for them to do the same if they didn't disclose the damage to you



Thanks handbag, but I actually got mines off eBay for $355, so I guess I can't complain. I likewise am going to try a magic eraser and might even call the Leather Spa to see about getting the white part dyed in the future.


----------



## Omaha_2072

Crazee: I LOVE them!
Phiphi: Thanks! I've been avoiding the sun this summer so I'm much more pale than I usually am @ this time of year.



phiphi said:


> *wanna* - beautiful both of them - hope the damage to the luly can be fixed.
> *handbag* - congrats on your luly
> *omaha* - the camel looks perfect with your skin tone!!
> *elisa* - lovely studded VPs - look great on you


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*handbag* - glad you got a discount for them - you can probably take them to a cobbler also to see what they can suggest
*wannaprada *- Oh no!  Hopefully you can something out with the toe because they are gorg on you!
*elisa* - congrats on getting the studded VPs - they are HOT!


----------



## Aniski

*Elisa* - those are hot!!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Louboutin! The seller offered to take them back, but I'm sure I can get them fixed.


----------



## handbag_newbie

Just got home and tried the magic eraser...didn't work and actually scuffed up the leather


----------



## wannaprada

^^ oh no handbag!! My husband thinks I should try some white shoe polish. I will let you know if it works.


----------



## handbag_newbie

I just asked the DIY thread to see if they have done something before. I am taking a couple of other pairs to get vibramed later today or tomorrow so I'll ask him if he can fix it.


----------



## cts900

Oh no, *handbag*! So frustrating!  Keep us posted, sweetie.
*Elisa*: I love those sooo much. Each one of you ladies I see them on makes me .


----------



## handbag_newbie

wannaprada said:


> ^^ oh no handbag!! My husband thinks I should try some white shoe polish. I will let you know if it works.



Thanks! LMK 

I'll send an update when I get one *cts *


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful spikes, Elisa!

I am anxious to see my Lulys. They should be waiting for me at work. I'm covering a day shift tomorrow. I'll take photos with my cell phone & post as soon as I get home, if they are there.


----------



## jancedtif

handbag_newbie said:


> ok now for the "iffy" rationale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of upset that the SA did not disclose these blue marks on the white part of the toes, even if the shoes were on sale. Does anyone know if Barney's will do anything about it? This is my first purchase from them so I am not sure about their policy. They are closed now so I can't call to ask, but I feel that it should have been stated at least



Hey* Handbag*!  Boy oh boy do I love your ring!  It sure is purdyyy!  I'm sorry your josephines didn't work for you, and I'm sorry about the blue scuff on you Lulys.  Hopefully you can find your size in the josephines.  Which brings me to the size of your Luly's.  I know you love them (what's not to love), but they look a little too big on you especially in the toe area.   But if you love them, then rock the heck outta them!


----------



## handbag_newbie

jancedtif said:


> Hey* Handbag*!  Boy oh boy do I love your ring!  It sure is purdyyy!  I'm sorry your josephines didn't work for you, and I'm sorry about the blue scuff on you Lulys.  Hopefully you can find your size in the josephines.  Which brings me to the size of your Luly's.  I know you love them (what's not to love), but they look a little too big on you especially in the toe area.



It's actually *really* tight and I'm stretching the toebox as we speak, which is why my toes don't go down all the way. I'm waiting for the water to freeze so it may be a couple of hours...I'll post an updated picture if it works


----------



## jancedtif

^In that case, good luck!


----------



## jancedtif

ElisaBr13 said:


> Yay, i am so excited i got my Spiked out  VPs  I went down a 1/2 size with these and they fit like a glove!!



Love studs on you!  Congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

*Elisa*, they look gorgeous!!  One of my very favorite pair.


----------



## ohh_lala

My second pair arrived earlier. I really dont know if they're for keeps though. 
I like them but dont love them.


----------



## handbag_newbie

^Depends on your style. If you didn't have that "oh wow" moment, then return them and get a pair you really love IMO


----------



## surlygirl

*ohh_lala *- I think those look great on you! but would agree that if you don't love them, then back they go. what style are they, btw?


----------



## jancedtif

ohh_lala said:


> My second pair arrived earlier. I really dont know if they're for keeps though.
> I like them but dont love them.



They look fantastic on you!  But if you don't love them, then return them.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## surlygirl

hi, *jan*! are those the piaf?


----------



## ohh_lala

They are New Decoltissimo 85. I wanted a practical pump that I could get alot of wear out of, hence the little heel. But now I wish I'd gone for the Pigalle 120 or the Décolleté 100. Back they go on Monday morning.


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *ohh_lala*! you can't go wrong with the Décolleté in black jazz or black patent. good luck finding a replacement for the Decoltissimos!


----------



## jancedtif

surlygirl said:


> hi, *jan*! are those the piaf?



Hey Sweet *Surly*!   I still get the piaf and the Decolts confused. 



ohh_lala said:


> They are New Decoltissimo 85. I wanted a practical pump that I could get alot of wear out of, hence the little heel. But now I wish I'd gone for the Pigalle 120 or the Décolleté 100. Back they go on Monday morning.



I have the New Decolts and I love them.  My are the 100s, but I need an 85 in my collection.  I hope you can get good use out of them, cause they are really a sweet shoe!


----------



## BattyBugs

*ohh_lala*: I agree, if you don't love them, send them back.


----------



## heatherB

jancedtif said:


> Hey Sweet *Surly*!  I still get the piaf and the Decolts confused.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the New Decolts and I love them. My are the 100s, but I need an 85 in my collection. I hope you can get good use out of them, cause they are really a sweet shoe!


 
I have the New Decolts in 100, Black Nappa, and I love them too. I think you just don't get the same effect when you go below 100. I find them pretty comfy though, *ooh_lala*


----------



## strsusc

can't wait to see what comes home in their place *ohlala*


----------



## handbag_newbie

My cobbler helped me with my Luly's...*FOR FREE*! The scratch is still there but it's not as noticeable as before. I took in my Yoyos and turq simples to get vibramed and some Manolos to get new heels and he took it back, came back and voila! 

Before:









After:









It's still there but it looked horrible with the dark spot AND the shredded leather. I feel SO much better now about them! I am SO wearing them for my birthday next week!


----------



## NANI1972

Awsome handbag, whew I know that was a relief!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

yay *handbag*! glad your cobbler was able to fix them!


----------



## handbag_newbie

.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*ohh_lala* - sorry they didn't work out for you - hope you find a better pair!
*handbag* - YEAH!!!!!  So glad the cobbler was able to do them for you.  Can you can't even see that they were damaged!  Have fun in them - and happy early birthday!


----------



## Aniski

Ohh-lala - those look great on you but I agree with what the others have said.
handbag - yay!!  glad you could get the marks cleared.


----------



## KlassicKouture

*handbag*, sorry the mismatched pair isn't going to work...at least the funds can now go towards another pair. And I'm glad the Luly's were able to be mended!!

*Omaha*, super jealous of those camel beauties! 

*wanna*, the Luly's look awesome on you!!

*Elisa*, these are just fierce!!

*ohh_lala*, they look great on you but return them if you're not in love!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow ladies, I have strayed for far too long (don't ask where I was lurking ), but so many gorgeous new additions!!! love them, congrats to everyone!


----------



## heatherB

^Where were you lurking? You peaked my curiousity.


----------



## BattyBugs

Yippee! I am glad your Lulys are better. I am still waiting for mine to get here. My loafers were here, but not the other 2 pair. Doggone mail carrier needs to come before I go home.


----------



## cts900

strsusc said:


> can't wait to see what comes home in their place *ohlala*



^^THIS! Looking forward to it *ohlala*!

*handbag*: Yay for cobblers! You got a great deal on a great shoe and I hope that you celebrate BIG in them! Happy Birthday artyhat:.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

heatherB said:


> ^Where were you lurking? You peaked my curiousity.


 
Oh just another lovely sub forum, starts with a C and ends with an L  and looks lovely with CLs I might add.


----------



## strsusc

yeah *handbag* so glad they were fixed!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Thanks everyone...I just logged in because I got back from the dentist and went straight to strassin' :lolots:


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks *Klassic!* *Handbag, I'm so happy for you!*


----------



## BattyBugs

Well, two of my 3 pair were at work. The most important two pair, that is...

This pair should be nice and comfy.












These should be freakin' hot! I think they are going to be more comfortable than my booties...maybe. We had a huge storm come in, so I didn't get much time to play with them today.





















No laughing now...okay, go ahead and laugh your butts off. I pulled up my ugly uniform pant legs and had the girl I was working with, take this one. I think that with a foot petal in the ball of the foot & a couple of extra holes in the straps, they will be perfect.


----------



## Aniski

Batty!!  They look great!!  I think you will be rocking them!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I look like I have cankles (which I don't). I think it is the angle of the photo, combined with those lovely, polyester pants.


----------



## BattyBugs

I really do think that the platform will make them easier to get used to wearing than my booties (which have no platform, but shorter heels).


----------



## cts900

Hi *Batty*! I cannot imagine two more different pairs! I love that you go for both extreme comfort and extreme height. That is AWESOME!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you Aniski & cts.


----------



## wannaprada

Batty, they look great on you!!   I just finished adding a hole to mines and what a difference!  We are now shoe triplets, along with handbag!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Luly


----------



## LornaLou

I love those Lulys, they look much better now


----------



## BattyBugs

Yippee! I really love the way they look on. Now, I just have to learn to walk in them.  I'm so happy I have Luly sisters! (I'm going to have to model them in something other than ugly polyester uniform pants, though.)


----------



## BattyBugs

I meant to mention that I must be lucky...mine don't have the nasty marks that yours had, handbag.


----------



## handbag_newbie

I'm glad that 1/3 came out ok!


----------



## wannaprada

Batty, you'll get use to them in no time.  Just practice around the house for a while. That's what I had to do with my embroidered clichy's; it took about a month b/4 I could wear them out the house! It definitely won't take you that long with the Luly.


----------



## handbag_newbie

^

My birthday is next Thursday so these suckers better be stretched out and ready for me to wear!


----------



## strsusc

one for work and one for play!!!  Love your new additions *batty!*


----------



## KlassicKouture

They arrived! Congrats *Batty*!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks strs & KK.

Happy early birthday, handbag. Mine is the 16th. Gotta love a Leo.


----------



## handbag_newbie

BattyBugs said:


> Thanks strs & KK.
> 
> Happy early birthday, handbag. Mine is the 16th. Gotta love a Leo.



That's my brother's birthday! He's turning 3 

Gotta love a Leo with some Lulys


----------



## kramer125

The Lulys are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks Kramer.


----------



## babysweetums

Bronze Karung lizard pigalle 120, the color of these is amazing in real life it looks like glitter!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^


----------



## babysweetums

and something special too me =) these were one of my first pairs of louboutins many years ago and i since sold them because they were like 2 sizes too big (i wasnt savvy on the sizing back them) so to get them back is very exciting to me =)
pewter isado 120...sooo sexy!!


----------



## babysweetums

thanks handbag!! xx


----------



## wannaprada

Baby Baby!!


----------



## babysweetums

thanks wannaprada i fainted too when i saw them lol!


----------



## erinmiyu

congrats on the two new additions, *batty*!* babysweetums*, those are gorgeous! i really love the isado! i saw a pair like that in my size recently but they were lower-heeled. those are really sexy as 120s.


----------



## babysweetums

thanks erin! the pigalle is my favorite style so i adore this variation! if you can find a pair jump on them they are so flattering on the foot and amazingly sexy looking =)


----------



## cts900

*baby*! they are gorgeous and I cannot WAIT to see both on you!


----------



## jeshika

*baby*, the isados are GORGEOUS!!! We need some modelling pixx asap!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Lovely new additions ladies!!!! Man im sorry i cant go back and comment on each one of you individually. But  GORGEOUS new buys! Im jealous!!!!! *


----------



## Aniski

Baby - those are gorg!!  Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh* baby*, they are gorgeous!


----------



## babysweetums

thank you aniski, thank you batty thank you cts900 and jeshika....here ya go!  =)


----------



## cts900

^^I knew it. They are both smashing on you. Great choices, *baby*.


----------



## Popsicool

*baby* Your lizzie piggies kill me!!! You are making me really want to try the 120..

Well, if the Alti 160 agrees with me, Pigalle 120 is next!!

They look stunning and like they were made for you.


----------



## babysweetums

thank you cts  thanks popsicool, the 120 is a piece of cake i know its clique but it really is practice practice practice, i used to not even be able to stand up straight in the pigalle 120, and now i can literally jog in them (i dont do that regularly obviously but sometimes you gotta catch a cab right lol??) and i have the alti 160's also and there are very very similar if anything the pigalle might be easier good luck picking a pair the piglle has so many options!! =)


----------



## BattyBugs

They are made for you, baby.


----------



## babysweetums

thaanks batty! your lulys are fantastic!!!


----------



## gymangel812

babysweetums said:


> Bronze Karung lizard pigalle 120, the color of these is amazing in real life it looks like glitter!!


those are gorgeous! where did you find them??


----------



## Aniski

*Baby*, they look even better when worn!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## strsusc

gorgeous *baby!!!* and I love the story about finding your first pair again!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I should be asleep by now but I had to stop and admire those beautiful shoes, *baby*!


----------



## DitaMakeup

baby: I really love the color of your Pigalles!


----------



## erinmiyu

they look stunning on you, *babysweetums*!


----------



## phiphi

they are amazing *baby*! congrats too on re-finding your first pair!


----------



## jeshika

*baby*...  the piggies look fabulous on you!!!!!  the bronze especially looks great with your skintone!!!


----------



## babysweetums

thanks gymangel, i got them from a lovely seller on bonanzle =) thank you aniski! thank you strsusc! thanks klassic, thanks dita thanks erin, thanks phiphi thanks jeshika!! and because i felt my earlier pictures didnt do them justice and because ill take any excuse to put them on =) more isado!!


----------



## babysweetums

p.s. omg my mirror is filthy huh? haha my daughter has learned to climb it and kiss her reflection its sooo cute


----------



## Aniski

Baby, they do look fab!!  And I wish I had legs like yours!!


----------



## wannaprada

^^me too!


----------



## NANI1972

These are the Peacock Patent Biancas I purchased from PJ (by the way she did credit me the difference on the exchange rate because it was such a discrepency). I really thought they would be more vibrant than they are, they almost look black in dim lighting, which I suppose would make them versatile. Still thinking on wether to keep or not, what do you ladies think?


----------



## Aniski

Nani, they look gorgeous!!  But the color is darker than I thought too!  So if you don't like them, you may want to send 'em back!  Sorry!

EDIT:  I sorta like the bluish tinge they have in light...but not what I would think of as peacock...


----------



## BattyBugs

Loving those shoes,* baby*.
*Nani*, they are lovely & look wonderful on you. I think that the depth of color is really sexy, but you are the one who has to wear them. If you don't love them, send them back.


----------



## wannaprada

Nani I love the shoes! I would keep 'em.


----------



## cts900

Aw, *NANI*!!!!!! They are _gorgeous_ on you.  I am a BIG FAN of the peacock patent, but I agree that if you do not love them then you should send them back.  I think it is a beautiful color.


----------



## phiphi

*nani* the peacock is fab - do you _love_ them? 

a special thanks to *authentic* - here are my marron glacé simples!


----------



## cts900

^^That is my favorite CL color of ALL TIME! I love, love, love, love, love it and it is so pretty for a Simple. Congrats, love!!!!!!


----------



## Aniski

*Phi*!  Those look amazing!!


----------



## phiphi

thank you dear *cts*! it is just such a delicious colour!!! 
*thanks* aniski!!!! (ps i love your avi!)


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Nani, we are shoe twins!! They are such an amazing color!! If I were you I would keep them....


----------



## BattyBugs

Love your new Simples, *Phi*!


----------



## NANI1972

handbag- Congrats on the Lulys, glad they worked out!
wanna- Love the Declics on you!!! Lulys are fab too.
Elisa- Fab purchase love them!!!
baby- Congrats on both pairs! Those Pigalles are TDF!
phi- Fabulous Simples, I love the color!
Batty- Congrats on two sooo different purchases! LOVE the Lulys!!
ooh-lala- The pigalles look adorable on you!

Sorry if I missed anyone I am way behind in this thread!:shame:


----------



## BellaShoes

*NANI*!!! KEEP!! KEEP!!! KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!!!!!! I LOVE MINE! Keep....

*phi*, I love the simple pump...and in marron glace, delicious!


----------



## SassySarah

Nani keep!!! Mine should be here tomorrow so we will be shoe twins!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Nani:* I like the peacock blue, but if you dislike them, return.

*Phiphi:* I adore the Marron Glace!    You better be glad you aren't my size or else they'd be missing from your closet!


----------



## Popsicool

I was itching to share these last night but the forum was down for HOURSSSS. Anyway, shoe gods blessed me yesterday and I received two really special pairs... One was delivered by a friend from USA (my shoe courier!) and the other came from SAKS and finally make it to me after being held by customs for a week (!!!!) and them charging me $380 in dutes etc. 

Anyway, without further ado, I present the Alti 160 in ultraviolet suede with a textured gold platform (SCP boutique exclusive) and the studded VPs!!!  

I have some modelling shots but they are tragic (there was noone else around and mum's not so good with camera) so I'll leave you with just the box shot for now. Needless to say, I'm in heaven. Now I just have to practice walking in the Altis!


----------



## Popsicool

*Nani* I think the peacock is gorgeous, I LOVE mine! It's subtle but in bright light, it's stunning. However, if you're not in love, get something else!

They look great though


----------



## erinmiyu

*nani* the marine metal patent looks almost the exact same and i felt similarly to you (they look almost black in some lights) but i LOVE the subtle differences when the light changes. i'd keep! i think of them as a good solution when you want something slightly softer than black.
*popsicool *- gorgeous additions! i can't wait to see modeling pics of the altis!
*phi* - marron glace is fabulous! you are the lady with the shoe colors i'd kill for lately! (between this and the buenos aires!)


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks, Nani!
Love both pair, Popsicool!


----------



## icecreamom

*Nani *you must keep them !!


----------



## kett

Oooh popsi, they are SO pretttttty! And we are the same size... :devil:


----------



## rdgldy

*popsicool*, gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## babysweetums

amazing popsi! saw them on your FB too =) im such an alti fan totally tdf!! congrats!


----------



## Aniski

*popsi* - they are soooo purty!!


----------



## strsusc

Both pairs are so special!  Worth the wait!!!


----------



## Popsicool

*erinmiyu, BattyBugs, rdgldy, Aniski, strsusc, kett, baby* 

I'm so happy to be able to share these with you!!

*baby* - tPF was down last night so FB was the next best option to show these hotties off  BTW, you are right, they're not that difficult to walk in (for about 10 steps anyway, need to practice a bit for long-haul walks)!! 

*kett* - You can look all you like but unless you make your way to New Zealand, there will be no touching.  

For anyone that's interested i went TTS in the VP (thanks to *elfgirl*'s super helpful advice!!) and 1/2 down for the Alti. They both fit like a glove.


----------



## alyssa08

can't wait to see modeling pics of the altis, popsicool! congrats 

here are my muy chic sandals from the bay. I love them... been wearing them so much since I got them last month.


----------



## Aniski

Those are so cute, *alyssa*!!


----------



## NANI1972

Popsicool- Awsome purchases! LOVE the Alti, gorgeous!!!!

Alyssa- I love your sandals, they are adorable!


----------



## cherubicanh

Love it Popsicool!!!!  The Alti 160 ones..I love anything with COLOR!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Nani*, the Bianca's are gorgeous! 

*phiphi*, those deserve a kermit flail!

*Popsicool*, congratulations!! Love them!

*Alyssa*, very cute!!


----------



## po0hping

Popsicool said:


> I was itching to share these last night but the forum was down for HOURSSSS. Anyway, shoe gods blessed me yesterday and I received two really special pairs... One was delivered by a friend from USA (my shoe courier!) and the other came from SAKS and finally make it to me after being held by customs for a week (!!!!) and them charging me $380 in dutes etc.
> 
> Anyway, without further ado, I present the Alti 160 in ultraviolet suede with a textured gold platform (SCP boutique exclusive) and the studded VPs!!!
> 
> I have some modelling shots but they are tragic (there was noone else around and mum's not so good with camera) so I'll leave you with just the box shot for now. Needless to say, I'm in heaven. Now I just have to practice walking in the Altis!



 purple Altis, they are more fantastic than I imagined

They are back on my wishlist

congrats popsicool!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new additions ladies!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Popsi, love the new additions!
Alyssa, how cute!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very cute, Alyssa!


----------



## cts900

*popsi*!!!!!!!!!!!! AH-mazing. My hat's off to you. What amazing choices! 
*alyssa*: Those are adorable--perfect for summer.


----------



## clothingguru

*popsicoo*l: HOT HOT HOT! love them both! congrats lucky girl!!!
*nani:* Those bianca's are gorgeous! Congrats! 
*phiphi*: Great pair chicky!!!!
*Alyssa*: So cute!!!!!


----------



## Jönathan

*alyssa,* those sandals are really cute. Great find 

*popsicool,* The color of the Alti's is beautiful...and the studded VP's are super cool! 

*Nani* Those Biancas rock! I love that color!


----------



## Popsicool

*alyssa08* - thank you and I LOVE your flats. They look so comfy but so stylish! Mmmm chains... 

*Nani* thank you, I was sooo worried about the Alti (erm, 160, hello!!) but I'm thrilled I got them.

*cherubicanh* - thank you, I adore purple so I had to have them! 

*KK* thanks dear 

*po0hping* go for it!! I can't recommend them more! Well, I could if they were 140 and therefore easier to walk in but the 160 heel is well.. sex on heels!

*wannaprada* thank you 

*cts* you sweet thing, thank you so much!! It was more a case of them choosing me than the other way around. I was powerless against their pull!  

*clothing* thank you, I'm so happy to see you around, you've been so quiet lately!! And yes, I'm VERY lucky...

*Jönathan* I agree with you on both counts. 

And now... I have to warn you but you asked for it! Modeling pics coming up.


----------



## BattyBugs




----------



## Popsicool

Firstly the studded VPs. You've all seen them and know what they look like and I can tell you that after a year of drooling over them and searching, and then in the end coughing up $380 on customs charges - it was all worth it!! They are just so goddamn fierce, I feel like a rock star in them! 

Apologies in advance for weird photos, DF is working late so I had to finally learn how to use the timer function on my camera.


----------



## BattyBugs

Those are hot!


----------



## Popsicool

And now the Altis... I am in LOVE with this shoe. The colour, the texture, the heel!! Although I'm not sure if I could actually confidently wear them out yet, I will try my darnest to master walking in these!!

And can I just say - the most *PERFECT* toe cleavage. I feel this won't be my only pair of Altis.... 

So, here are a couple of photos....


----------



## Popsicool

Hmm, looking at those, I feel a change of avi coming up!


----------



## erinmiyu

*alyssa *- very cute sandals!
*popsicool *- those are TDF! i think the alti is completely perfect!


----------



## Jönathan

Popsicool said:


> Firstly the studded VPs. You've all seen them and know what they look like and I can tell you that after a year of drooling over them and searching, and then in the end coughing up $380 on customs charges - it was all worth it!! They are just so goddamn fierce, I feel like a rock star in them!
> 
> Apologies in advance for weird photos, DF is working late so I had to finally learn how to use the timer function on my camera.


*
Popsicool, *The studded VP's are killer! and they looking amazing on you.


----------



## heatherB

*Nani*, definitely keep the Peacock Biancas. They are amazing on you!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Wow, I am so behind!  I  all the new additions!

*Batty *- Talk about a contrast!  love that you went for total height and total comfort. Both pairs are fabulous!
*baby* -  OMG, those lizzie piggies are amazing!!!  And in 120!?  Total hotness! And I've never seen the isados before but they are gorgeous!
*NANI*- I LOVE that color biancas - I think the subtlety of the color is sexy!  I hope you keep them!
*phiphi *- So glad to have another look at those simples!  the color is TDF!
*popsicool* -  Congrats on two amazing pairs!  It's the first time I've seen the textured altis - and I think I'm in love!  And those VPs are so hot!
*alyssa* - what cute sandals!  They do look super comfy!


----------



## september gurl

*NANI- * Love the Biancas. That color is amazing!
*phiphi - * Nice simples. I love the color too!
*popsicool -* Whoa! two great additions. Those studded VP's are really hot!
*alyssa - * Love those sandals. I bet they are super comfy!


----------



## alyssa08

THANK YOU  aniski, nani, klassic, wannaprada, batty, cts, clothingguru, jonathan, popsicool, erin, louboutinnerd, and september gurl!! I'm so in love with the chain styles. these are my first CL flats so I'm loving having an everyday loub for my lifestyle. definitely more comfy than the macarenas.

popsicool, the new additions look fabulous on you! you are especially rockin those altis. love the color!


----------



## phiphi

*duke* - hmmm... i must start inventory of the closet then..  thank you!
thanks *erin* - you are so sweet - i have a crush on your miss bunnies!! 
*popsicool* - well worth the wait, customs and everything! the VPs are fierce and that purple... delish!!! congrats!!
*alyssa* - those sandals are soo adorable!!
thank you *klassic* - totally flail-worthy!!! yay!!! 
*CG* - thank you tons hon!! where have you been!
thanks tons *louboutinnerd*! everytime i see your avi, i fall in love! 
thank you so much *september*!!


----------



## Popsicool

Thank you everyone!!
  

Now I need some some courage to wear those Altis out..

VPs are going to have their first outing on Friday 13th - how perfect!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, LouboutinNerd. I just hope I can learn to trot along in those Maggies.


----------



## Popsicool

^^^ Maggies, YAY!!! They're not as scary as they look because of the platform..

Which colourway?


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh heck, I meant Lulys. That's what I get for posting in the wee hours of the morning...after hours at work.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the Maggies, though. Hmmm, wonder if that was a subliminal message...


----------



## Popsicool

BattyBugs said:


> I love the Maggies, though. Hmmm, wonder if that was a subliminal message...



:devil:


----------



## handbag_newbie

damn Neiman Marcus...now I want some Meree's!


----------



## kett

I still haven't worn my Merees that I got months ago... now I want to go home and slap them on!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Hand them over sister! Haha j/k. They're a nice compliment to my luly's. I think my wishlist will need updating!


----------



## cts900

*P-O-P-S-I*!!!!!!!!!!!! You look utterly, absolutely, unequivocally FAB in both.  I am speechless .


----------



## strsusc

*popsi*!!!  you are killing me over here, I do not know how much more fabulousness I can take!


----------



## Popsicool

Aww you ladies are so super sweet!! Making me blush at work... but in a good warm fuzzies way! 

Thank you.


----------



## BattyBugs

Love your new avi, Popsicool.


----------



## tampura

Hi.  I simply must concur with BattyBugs, I love your avi too, Popsicool!  The color on those altis is so gorgeous!


----------



## Popsicool

Aw thank you both!! The colour is even more amazing in person.


----------



## clothingguru

*popsicool:* I know i have been gone and so busy this summer! Ill be back soon enough to my usual self! P.s. THEY LOOK PHENOMINAL ON both pairs! 
*phiph*i: I know its been a really crazy summer! I havent had time to give my girls on the forum the compliments DUE! Haha ill have to make up for it when summer is done!


----------



## Popsicool

Yay *clothing* nice to have you back! 

Ok something new arrived today (yes, again... ). I know many aren't fans of these and I thought they were yuk when I first saw a photo until I saw them modeled... 

When I tried to get them, my size was sold out in EVERY boutique in ALL the colourways I wanted. Then they popped up on eBay and I tried to get the seller to do a BIN but they wouldn't and I was practically shaking worrying that someone else will get them. But they didn't! I did!!! I present to you, my HG - Nude Engin Spikes. 

('scuse the poor photo, I was so eager to share.)







To some the PVC is a turn off but it's genius because it looks like the spikes are coming out of the foot!! MmmmMmmmmm spikes... 

So, got the nude, now if only the black/black or black/red would appear... Fingers crossed!

Thanks for letting me share, again.


----------



## rdgldy

gorgeous!!


----------



## Jönathan

*Popsicool*,

Love the Engin Spikes. They look great on you as well.


----------



## erinmiyu

i LOVE the engin spikes, *popsicool*! every time i see them, i love them a little more! i think the nude on them is a really sexy twist (and i also enjoy that the spikes look like they are coming out of the feet!)


----------



## bornfree

*Popsicool* - we are twins! Here's a pic of mine... and the chantilly lace


----------



## erinmiyu

those are beautiful, *bornfree*!


----------



## bornfree

thanks *erinmiyu*


----------



## ElisaBr13

Pop, you are on a roll! Congrats! I particularly LOVE the Nude Engin spikes!!!


----------



## NANI1972

popsicool- Wow, I soooooo jealous, love the engin spikes!!

bornfree- I love both pairs!


----------



## phiphi

*popsi* amazing!!
*bornfree* - that lace is just spectacular.


----------



## strsusc

*popsi* love that shoe in nude!  And you are right, the modeling pics change everything!


----------



## strsusc

*bornfree* ahh the lace...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh gorgeous *popsi!*

Love the lace *bornfree!*


----------



## jeshika

*Popsi* and *Bornfree*, the engins look gorgeous on you both! we are shoe cousins!!!!

*B*... oh the lace


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Popsi*, how I wish I were you right now! All those gorgeous shoes!! 

Love your new additions, *born*!!


----------



## karwood

Congrats everybody on all your newest additions! They look beautiful on you!


----------



## lolitablue

*Popsi *and *bornfree*, love all the spikes!!!


----------



## Aniski

Popsi - the engins look great on you!!
bornfree - love the chantilly lace!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## DitaMakeup

Popsicool:I didn't know the Nude color for Engin spike. It's so hot, I love it!!!


----------



## Popsicool

*rdgldy, Jönathan, erinmiyu* (yay for spiky feet look ), *ElisaBr13, NANI, phi, strsusc, Duke, jeshika* (shoe cousin, which ones do you have?!), *KK, karwood, lolita, Aniski, Dita*

*bornfree* - gorgeous shoe twin!!  And the lace Fifi are dreamy.. 


I'm sooo happy to see there are lot more Engin lovers here than I thought!! They so ROCK!


----------



## babysweetums

^ they are amazing! i dont know any non engine lovers lol!! good choice on the nude!


----------



## Popsicool

babysweetums said:


> ^ they are amazing! i dont know any non engine lovers lol!! good choice on the nude!



Thank you.  Nude wasn't so much a choice as the only option. That colour was my first love anyway so I'm a happy camper. I'll take the others if they come up too though.  

I think there are quite a few PVC non-lovers. And when I first saw them on NM I thought, PVC - cheap looking! But NA-HUH!!


----------



## cts900

*Popsi*: I could never pull off that look but your style seems so edgy and exciting--I love them on you! Congrats on your HGs!
*bornfree*: They are both beauties!


----------



## bornfree

*NANI1972, phiphi, strsusc, Dukeprincess, jeshika, KlassicKouture, lolitablue, Aniski, Popsicool, cts900 *- thank you ladies for all the kind compliments. The chantilly lace fifi is my UHG and Im so happy to find it... thanks for sharing my joy


----------



## SassySarah

My VP Spikes in the correct size finally arrived today (I had to go a half size down).  Sorry for the crappy phone pics, I will post better pics in my thread when I have the time and energy.  I have been on a roll and have a total of 6 new pairs to reveal, when I get to it.


----------



## ElisaBr13

Sassy, so glad they finally arrived. I too, had to go down 1/2 a size. They feel so incredibly soft, I love them.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Gorgeous, *Sassy*! And a 6 pair reveal?!?? I can't wait!


----------



## SassySarah

Elisa you're right the leather is incredible! Klassic, yes 6 and I'm embarrassed to admit it. I have to be done and save up for boot season now.


----------



## cts900

They are gorgeous, *Sassy*--so happy you got the sizing right and cannot wait to drool over your updated thread!


----------



## wannaprada

Beautiful shoes *Popsi, bornfree and sassy*!!  
While I received these a week or so ago, they had to make a trip to the cobbler, which was worth it because I got them for an awesome price!! Here's my new-to-me Mumbai flats:





I don't think flats are all that flattering on my long feet, however with the right outfit, I can make it work.


----------



## wannaprada

^^excuse the awful carpet!


----------



## SassySarah

I saw those on outnet and wanted to see them on. What a great classic!


----------



## jeshika

Popsicool said:


> * jeshika* (shoe cousin, which ones do you have?!)



i have them in the black/red colorway.


----------



## cts900

Yay, *wanna*! I love CL flats and wear mine all the time. I have always wanted the black patent Mumbai. It looks great on you IMO!!!!!


----------



## cindy74

Is that a real site ore a fake one


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Sassy and thanks cts!


----------



## Jönathan

*Sarah,* The studded VP's are so great. I can't wait to see the rest of your new CL's!

*wanna,* Cute flats. I think they look nice on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

I love this color!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^OMG  those are awesome!


----------



## l.a_girl19

I am afraid to wear these..dont want to ruin the glitter lol


----------



## l.a_girl19

handbag_newbie said:


> ^OMG  those are awesome!


 
Thanks!!! I love Barbie pink too..I had been looking for the Claudia in Barbie pink and I found them thanks to a member of this forum!! They are on their way...

P.S There is a Barbie pink Feticha listing on ebay as we speak...


----------



## handbag_newbie

oh you are killing me! congrats *l.a_girl*!


----------



## handbag_newbie

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thanks!!! I love Barbie pink too..I had been looking for the Claudia in Barbie pink and I found them thanks to a member of this forum!! They are on their way...
> 
> P.S There is a Barbie pink Feticha listing on ebay as we speak...



I ended up buying myself some Luly's for my birthday so I will be wearing them out today...even if I just go to McDonald's HAHA


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*popsi- *omg! I don't even know which one I love the most! congrats!

*bornfree- *love the engins (should have grabbed a pair) and I adore the lace fifis!!!!!

*sassy- *love love love!

*wanna-*such cute flats!

*l.a.  girl-  *the lilac is so pretty!!!! and wow love the glitter declics! don't worry about the glitter, just don't rub your shoes together!


----------



## l.a_girl19

handbag_newbie said:


> oh you are killing me! congrats *l.a_girl*!


 
Thank you!! You should ask the seller for the insole measurement of these !!! 

here is the link:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ls-Shoes-38-/370414363854?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes


----------



## handbag_newbie

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you!! You should ask the seller for the insole measurement of these !!!
> 
> here is the link:
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ls-Shoes-38-/370414363854?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes



it's in the listing...and a full inch too big. I'm broke anyways


----------



## KlassicKouture

*wanna*, those are adorable on you!

*l.a*, two gorgeous shoes. Love them!!


And *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*, *handbag*!!!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *KK*! 

How was your birthday dinner?


----------



## l.a_girl19

HAPPY BDAY handbag_newbie!!!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## strsusc

*lagirl* love your new additions and yes, you should totally wear those glitters out!!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks


----------



## phiphi

*sassy* - yay for studded VPs!
i really like the mumbais on you *wanna* - very cute!
*l.a_girl* - wow what gorgeous additions! sparkleys and lavendar! congrats!
happy birthday *handbag*!


----------



## l.a_girl19

strsusc said:


> *lagirl* love your new additions and yes, you should totally wear those glitters out!!!


 
I know..or maybe i'll save them for my wedding day LOL
I wore the Lilac's though 

So are your VP's going to workout for you?


----------



## KlassicKouture

It was great, *handbag*! I had one of my favorites--sushi!


----------



## NANI1972

Happy birthday handbag!!!!!artyhat:


----------



## BattyBugs

*Happy Birthday, Handbag!!!*

*Popsicool:* Your Engin spikes look hot on you.
*Sara:* Absolutely fabulous in your new VP Spikes.
*Wanna:* Love the flats.
*l.a._girl:* Beautiful lilac VPs & Declics.


----------



## Aniski

Sassy - those spikes are fierce!  Look great on you!
Wanna - flats are awesome!!
lagirl - love both those pairs!!  Especially the lilac color!!

handbag - happy birthday!


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone have any* Nude Relikas* that wouldn't mind posting a modeling pic so I can have a looksee? Thanks


----------



## l.a_girl19

I really looovee these...They make my feet really pretty


----------



## l.a_girl19

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *popsi- *omg! I don't even know which one I love the most! congrats!
> 
> *bornfree- *love the engins (should have grabbed a pair) and I adore the lace fifis!!!!!
> 
> *sassy- *love love love!
> 
> *wanna-*such cute flats!
> 
> *l.a. girl- *the lilac is so pretty!!!! and wow love the glitter declics! don't worry about the glitter, just don't rub your shoes together!


 
Thanks!!  I LOVE YOUR LOUBOUTINS IN YOUR PROFILE PIC!!!!! 
By the way...Amalfi is soo worth it!!! I suggest the Raito hotel..sooo beautiful!!! Check out Positano too if you get a chance!! I hope you have fun in Amalfi!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Another pretty pair, l.a._girl!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thanks!! u too!!


----------



## nexisfan

*l.a._girl*, you have got a bunch of gorgy pairs lately!!!

*handbag*, happy birthday!!! Can't wait to see your DIYs all done!!

Those barbie pink fetichas on ebay... think they measured wrong? I just measured my black kid fetichas in size 40 and the insole is exactly 10"...  If those would fit me, they shall be mine... 

But here is my newest edition!


----------



## laurenam

^ Shoe twin! Congrats!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful, Nexis!


----------



## l.a_girl19

nexisfan said:


> *l.a._girl*, you have got a bunch of gorgy pairs lately!!!
> 
> *handbag*, happy birthday!!! Can't wait to see your DIYs all done!!
> 
> Those barbie pink fetichas on ebay... think they measured wrong? I just measured my black kid fetichas in size 40 and the insole is exactly 10"...  If those would fit me, they shall be mine...
> 
> But here is my newest edition!


 
Thanks!! Beautiful shoes you have here!!! I think that the pink feticha have been measured a little off because I am a size 38 and all of mine pretty much all measure 9.5-9.75" but perhaps you should inquire to the seller to measure again for you. They are stunning!!


----------



## Popsicool

jeshika said:


> i have them in the black/red colorway.



YUMMY!! I think we might be the same size? If you get bored with them...


----------



## nexisfan

Thanks, *laurenam*, *batty*, and *l.a._girl*!

*Laurenam*, I'm kinda surprised to hear that we're shoe twins there b/c the seller made it sound like this was a one-of-a-kind pair she got frmo a sample sale...  But I don't mind, I love them regardless of how many others have been made!


----------



## Popsicool

l.a_girl19 said:


> I am afraid to wear these..dont want to ruin the glitter lol



They are gorgeous *l.a_girl*!! And I LOVE your lilac VPs and white Very Verys!! And your Claudias should be with you next week, I can't wait to see them on you!!

BTW, the best thing for the glitters is to spray them with strong hold hairspray! I know it sounds crazy but it works a treat - it keeps the glitter in place and doesn't change the look or the texture at all.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Popsicool said:


> They are gorgeous *l.a_girl*!! And I LOVE your lilac VPs and white Very Verys!! And your Claudias should be with you next week, I can't wait to see them on you!!
> 
> BTW, the best thing for the glitters is to spray them with strong hold hairspray! I know it sounds crazy but it works a treat - it keeps the glitter in place and doesn't change the look or the texture at all.


 
Hey!!!! Thank you!! Yes, the salesperson at the store told me to spray them with hairspray and I did but its weird because even when I pick them up, I find sparkles everywhere  Maybe its just because they were new...I guess I will know when I wear them...one day LOL

OMG YAY! CAN'T WAIT TO GET THOSE BEAUTIFUL CLAUDIAS!!!! I CANNOT THANK YOU ENOUGH FOR THEM!!! THEY WERE WORTH EVERY PENNY!!!

By the way...I was looking back at all the posts on this thread and you have the most beautiful pairs!!! I love your cool nail polish color combo's with the shoes!!! STUNNING *POPSI*!!!


----------



## jeshika

Popsicool said:


> YUMMY!! I think we might be the same size? If you get bored with them...



haha *Popsi*, i'm a 35.5... i don't think we are the same size.  but i'll keep an eye out!


----------



## Popsicool

jeshika said:


> haha *Popsi*, i'm a 35.5... i don't think we are the same size.  but i'll keep an eye out!



Oh, DAMMIT! Just saw your signature... Duh me. 

THANK YOU *l.a_girl*!!!


----------



## wannaprada

I have the biggest tooth ache because of all the SWEET NEW SHOES YOU LADIES HAVE POSTED TODAY!!!


----------



## cts900

*nexis*: What a sexy shape. They look amazing on you!
*l.a_girl*: Each pair is gorgeous but I especially love the glitters (and don't worry about glitter falling off--just enjoy them!).


----------



## Aniski

lagirl - amazing wedges!!
nexis - those look great!!  I like the color!


----------



## Jönathan

*l.a_girl19* Wonderful additions. Love those Very Very Wedges.


----------



## handbag_newbie

ladies I went straight to my birthday dinner and forgot that these babies were at home waiting for me! Words cannot describe how lovely these shoes really are!


----------



## cts900

^^^^Yay!!!!!!!! Happy Birthday again and the shoes are to die for. Truly beautiful!!!!! I am so happy for you.


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *cts!*


----------



## l.a_girl19

Jönathan;16292248 said:
			
		

> *l.a_girl19* Wonderful additions. Love those Very Very Wedges.


 Thanks!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

handbag_newbie said:


> ladies I went straight to my birthday dinner and forgot that these babies were at home waiting for me! Words cannot describe how lovely these shoes really are!


 
They are lovely on you!!! I love that material...is it patent with sparkles in it?


----------



## immashoesaddict

l.a_girl19 said:


> They are lovely on you!!! I love that material...is it patent with sparkles in it?


 

its called greasepaints


----------



## kett

SO pretty handbag! What a classic. You look so happy.


----------



## handbag_newbie

kett said:


> SO pretty handbag! What a classic. You look so happy.



It was a great day and a great way to end the night!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*l.a_girl- *love the wedges!

*nexis- *the grey is sooo pretty!

*handbag- *congrats they are lovely!


----------



## Cbattung

=]


----------



## BattyBugs

Another gorgeous pair, handbag. 
Cbattung, very lovely!


----------



## jeninvan

love this thread and seeing you ladies' purchases....first time ever posting here so here goes...1st pair Clou Noeud (my ugh) and 2nd pair Bianca...sorry for the bad attempt in the modeling pic...thanks for letting me share


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous, jenin!


----------



## Aniski

handbag - they look amazing!!
cbattung - wow!!
jen - two great pairs!!  Congrats!


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks everyone!


----------



## jeninvan

*BATTY / ANISKI* thanks ladies


----------



## hermesbirkinlov

l.a_girl19 said:


> I am afraid to wear these..dont want to ruin the glitter lol



where did you get these?? AMAZING


----------



## strsusc

Congrats *jeninvan!!!* those are both great pairs and very special!


----------



## wannaprada

Great additions cbattung and jeninvan!!


----------



## cts900

Congrats *jeninvan* and *Cbattung*! Those are edgy and exciting pairs!!!!!


----------



## jeninvan

thanks ladies...took quite a bit of convincing to purchase the clou noeud since it cost almost $200 more in canada than in the us but in the end it's worth it...btw loving all you ladie's loubs...i'm definitely becoming an addict


----------



## jenayb

jeninvan said:


> love this thread and seeing you ladies' purchases....first time ever posting here so here goes...1st pair Clou Noeud (my ugh) and 2nd pair Bianca...sorry for the bad attempt in the modeling pic...thanks for letting me share



I just got the Clou Noeud in black as well.... Congrats, shoe twin. 

Also, I love the cork Biancas..... Tdf!


----------



## SassySarah

Heading out for a birthday night on the town!  Peacock Biancas BCBG dress


----------



## handbag_newbie

Happy birthday!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Fiu fiu, sassy u look great! Love the complete outfit! Happy bday, live it up girl!


----------



## Aniski

sassy you look amazing!!  And those biancas are gorgeous!  Happy birthday!


----------



## wannaprada

Happy Birthday Sassy, you look amazing!


----------



## jeninvan

jenaywins said:


> I just got the Clou Noeud in black as well.... Congrats, shoe twin.
> 
> Also, I love the cork Biancas..... Tdf!


 

yay!!!got a twin  ... absolutely hearted the clou noeud when i first saw it...really want the nude but they don't carry them in canada  guess i have to wait till i go to the us to get it


----------



## BattyBugs

Happy birthday, Sarah. You look lovely, as usual.


----------



## cts900

Happy Birthday Sexy--er--*SassySarah*!


----------



## strsusc

*sassy* you look too good for words!!!  Happy birthday and you are really killin it in that dress!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Sassy*, you hottie you! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## SassySarah

Thank you everyone!  I meant to post this in the what you're wearing thread but I haven't revealed the Peacock Biancas yet so there you go!  It was a blast last night and I lasted all night in the Biancas!  Love them!


----------



## erinmiyu

happy birthday, *sassy*! you look great


----------



## Cbattung

Thanks ladies


----------



## jenayb

Sassy, I absolutely love the dress and the peacocks are TDF!!!!



jeninvan said:


> yay!!!got a twin  ... absolutely hearted the clou noeud when i first saw it...really want the nude but they don't carry them in canada  guess i have to wait till i go to the us to get it



My advice to you is to get on the waiting list for the nude now, as they are incredibly hard to find.....


----------



## BattyBugs

I just ordered this pair. Not exactly the cup of tea for most of you, but I do love my boots.


----------



## SassySarah

Batty I like those boots!  I think I'm going to wait for the Guerriere boots they also look very wearable also.  We get a lot more snow up here than you do in Dallas so I can't go too high and expect to be able to walk in the snow/ice...


----------



## BattyBugs

I love that style, too. I almost bought them, but was afraid I wouldn't get much wear out of them, since the heel is high.


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh, plus I wanted them in kid & Neiman's website only had them in suede.


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> Oh, plus I wanted them in kid & Neiman's website only had them in suede.



They have kid on the CL website.


----------



## BattyBugs

I know, but I wanted the bonus In Circle points that Neiman's was offering. I may go for the kid when the Dallas boutique opens in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Aniski

Batty those will probably be useful in the fall.


----------



## strsusc

very cute *batty!*


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks! I looove boots! I know, I go from 1 extreme (Lulys) to another (boots & flats). LOL


----------



## strsusc

I am the same way, when I am not in 120's, I am in flats and flip flops!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Im here Sassy


----------



## SassySarah

Presenting the Bibi in black suede


----------



## SassySarah

Sorry for the bad modeling pics, DB is home and is not supposed to be!!!  I had to sneak out when I saw the UPS guy drive up and sneak them inside!!!  So far it's .  I don't even want to leave my desk because I don't want to take them off!


----------



## ElisaBr13

oh wow, They are so much nicer then what i expected! They look lovely on you!!! 
You are on a roll with all you new reveals, i love them all


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks Elisa!  I know, the birthday excuses have to stop since I had a whole half month of using that excuse.  After today I told myself I'm done!


----------



## po0hping

Sassy, they look wonderful. The stock pics don't do them any justice. How are they comfort-wise?  Are they more comfy than the Biancas or around the same?


----------



## SassySarah

po0hping said:


> Sassy, they look wonderful. The stock pics don't do them any justice. How are they comfort-wise?  Are they more comfy than the Biancas or around the same?



I think they are about the same comfort level as Bianca.  I went a half size down from Bianca since the boutique recommended and at first I was worried they seemed tight but I can already feel them stretching.  Walking around on carpet in my office they are very comfortable and very easy to walk in no worries at all.  I can definitely see myself wearing this as an "every day shoe".


----------



## Chins4

SassySarah said:


> Presenting the Bibi in black suede


 
Lookin' HOT Sassy!


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> Thanks Elisa! *I know, the birthday excuses have to stop since I had a whole half month of using that excuse.* After today I told myself I'm done!


Um, I use the "it's my birthday" excuse year round... 

Those shoes are absolutely made for you, fab fab fab.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Bibi...I think I'm in love! Congrats *Sassy*!!

And don't limit yourself to just celebrating on your birthday...make every day a reason to buy CL's lol


----------



## karwood

*sassy,* LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE the Bibis!!!!! Oh man, I can't want to get my Bibi!

BTW, Happy Belated Birthday!!!! You looked totally fab in you HL dress and Biancas!


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> Bibi...I think I'm in love! Congrats *Sassy*!!
> 
> *And don't limit yourself to just celebrating on your birthday...make every day a reason to buy CL's lol*


 
Heck, let's all buy some to celebrate Sassy's bday...


----------



## SassySarah

jenaywins said:


> Heck, let's all buy some to celebrate Sassy's bday...



OMG Jenay that's a genius idea!


----------



## SassySarah

*Chins, Klassic*, *Jenay *
*karwood *- thank you, its' actually a BCBG Maxazria dress, it does look like HL though.  I think that's what drew me to it.


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> *Chins, Klassic*, *Jenay *
> *karwood *- thank you, its' actually a BCBG Maxazria dress, it does look like HL though. I think that's what drew me to it.


 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...jgzQVxlVld8NGFmew&sig2=d50Agjy167bKcB16XMic0A

This would be why! I love that a lot of the BCBG line is very similar to HL now... I just can't pay $2k for an HL dress, no matter how I try to justify it. I'm just not posh enough to have anything to wear the damn thing to. 



SassySarah said:


> OMG Jenay that's a genius idea!


 
Right!?


----------



## kett

I LOVE the Bibi, that heel is so nice. Congrats.


----------



## SassySarah

^^ Thanks Kett!

Ladies my collection thread has been updated with August purchases so far!


----------



## KlassicKouture

jenaywins said:


> Heck, let's all buy some to celebrate Sassy's bday...


 


Hahahaha, I love it!!


----------



## NANI1972

SassyS- WOW! The Bibi look fab on you! Love them!


----------



## wannaprada

OMG Sassy, I love those Bibi on you!!  I may have to take myself off the ban to get those, particularly since I cannot find the suede Big Lips in my size.


----------



## Popsicool

*sassy* the Bibis are gorgeous! I can't wait to see them in purple suede too...


----------



## Aniski

Sassy those bibi look gorgeous!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love them, Sarah! I'm just afraid I would never be able to manage the heel height.


----------



## SassySarah

*Nani *- thank you so much my birthday twin!  artyhat:
*Wanna *- totally worth taking yourself off a ban for the Bibi! 
*Popsicool *- ITA, I drool over purple, I will have to restrain myself... 
*Aniski *- thanks!
*Batty *- if you can manage the Luly you can do the Bibi, the Bibi in my opinion is also much more comfortable than the Luly.


----------



## BattyBugs

I'll pick up my Lulys from the cobbler on Wednesday (or Thursday). I may not get to practice in them until after DH goes back to work next Monday. If I get to where I can easily manage them, I may get some Bibis, since I love the way they look.


----------



## BattyBugs

I just won these...


----------



## jenayb

^ I saw those Batty. I'm glad you got them... Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks, Jenay.


----------



## caitle

Hello! I bought 2 CLs whilst I was in the USA last month:

Wallis patent 85mm from Saks NY
Cramberry simple 100 from CL boutique in Beverly Hills

Love love love them both


----------



## BattyBugs

Both are pretty. Congratulations!


----------



## charliefarlie

Sassy I love the Bibis! Really lovely,

Great purchases Caitle, I have been eyeing up a pair of the Wallis, your pics really helped thanks!


----------



## DitaMakeup

caitle: the cranberry color of your simple is Great!!!!


----------



## ShoeholiC

sassy - loveee the bibi! they look so good on you!!! 

caitle - omg!! the color is so PRETTY! i simply loooveee the simple pumps! love both your purchases!


----------



## hannahc123

i finally managed to get my hands on a pair of Quepi Reci in tan, all the way from america. i cant wait to take them on my holiday!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kett

Soooo cute Hannah


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

fab buys ladies!!!


----------



## SassySarah

*Caitle *- love the Wallis, we are shoe twins!  That was one of my first CL's.  Also LOVE the Cranberry color!!!

*hannah *- love the new sandals!


----------



## babysweetums

great pairs caitle, hopeyou enjoyed the usa!
love them hannah! i have them too! your going to love them..soooo comfy!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very cute, Hannah!


----------



## Aniski

caitle - those simples are tdf!!  
hannah - great pair!


----------



## cts900

*hannah*: I love those.  Congrats!
*caitle*: Great choices on both. Love the cramberry!!
*Sassy*: The Bibis look phenomenal in you.
Yay, *Batty*! Can't wait to see them on you .


----------



## karwood

*cailtle and hannah,* congrats on purchases! They look beautiful on you!


----------



## phiphi

love both pairs *caitle*! 
the quepi reci look awesome on you *hannah*!


----------



## l.a_girl19

I got these a while ago and unfortunately they are half a size too big. I am not sure what to do with them. I really love them but cant walk with them because my heels come out of the shoe. I tried all kinds of insoles and heel adjusters but nothing really works. Is there a way for me to get these professionally adjusted to fit me?


----------



## Aniski

Oh la_girl!  Those are cute too!  I have no idea how to get them adjusted but I bet someone here has had that done!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thanks *Aniski* !! I think I have read that someone here has had that done !! I hope it is possible


----------



## shoeaddict1

Love the lips on those CLs!


----------



## shoeaddict1

hi l.a girl....you could always sell 'em to me!! haha...i'm trying to start my CL collection!


----------



## shoeaddict1

Killer shoes hannah!!  They look so sexy!!  The heels look real nice n comfy too!


----------



## jeshika

l.a_girl19 said:


> I got these a while ago and unfortunately they are half a size too big. I am not sure what to do with them. I really love them but cant walk with them because my heels come out of the shoe. I tried all kinds of insoles and heel adjusters but nothing really works. Is there a way for me to get these professionally adjusted to fit me?



my white JND were 1/2 - 1  size too big (my nude JND is a full size smaller than the white pair) and i used a heel grip (to prevent slippage) and ball of the foot pad (to push my feet back alittle/keep it from sliding forward) and it actually worked.


----------



## rdgldy

l.a_girl19 said:


> I got these a while ago and unfortunately they are half a size too big. I am not sure what to do with them. I really love them but cant walk with them because my heels come out of the shoe. I tried all kinds of insoles and heel adjusters but nothing really works. Is there a way for me to get these professionally adjusted to fit me?



Your cobbler might be able to put cushioning under the innersole to tighten them up.  The d'orsay style is definitely a tough style to keep on the foot.


----------



## Chins4

Hi ladies, one more addition from me (and then banned for the next 6 months!). These arrived today - Clichy 120s in Black Fabric Crepe. I know alot of you were intrigued by the finish when these appeared on the bay so for close-ups of the fabric check out my collection thread 

















Apologies for the grubby mirror - new shoes were more important than cleaning LOL


----------



## SassySarah

Chins those are beautiful.  They are Clichy though?


----------



## Chins4

^Yup, 120s but with a thick heel rather than the regular stiletto.....


----------



## rdgldy

*T.*, I love them!!!  Congratulations.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *rdgldy* and *jeshika*!!


----------



## heatherB

*Chins*, love those! Great score


----------



## RedBottomLover

Chins4 said:


> Hi ladies, one more addition from me (and then banned for the next 6 months!). These arrived today - Clichy 120s in Black Fabric Crepe. I know alot of you were intrigued by the finish when these appeared on the bay so for close-ups of the fabric check out my collection thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the grubby mirror - new shoes were more important than cleaning LOL


*Chins* those are gorgeous! where'd you get those from? i've never seen that style.


----------



## ElisaBr13

Chins, those are hot! Great Find!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very lovely, Chins.


----------



## Aniski

Chins they look lovely!!


----------



## bagpunk

BattyBugs said:


> I just ordered this pair. Not exactly the cup of tea for most of you, but I do love my boots.




ooooh batty!!! i like that!! i wish it is a bit longer / taller


----------



## clothingguru

Congrats on all the new buys ladies! They are all gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kett

Chins those are amazing!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

My first pair of Louboutins! =D

I am getting the Toggle Ankle Boot for my grad, and the Coussin Caged Ankle Boot for my mom's wedding. The pumps were to make my step sis jealous since she has been doing this crazy **** to us, and my mom was pissed, and was like "IM GETTING YOU LOUBOUTINS AND THAT ***** CAN SUFFER!" ^.^ lol


----------



## SassySarah

My butterflies are here!!!  I feel soooooo lucky because the UPS arrived during the 20 minutes I had between getting home from work and going to the gym.  Otherwise I would have missed these babies tonight.  I was inspired by Karwood to get these, I saw them in Vegas back in May and thought I could never walk in them, a few months later they seem normal to me.  :lolots:  Granted I am hesitant to post as my legs aren't nearly as hot as Kar's, but here they are! (sorry for crappy phone pics in a huge hurry)


----------



## erinmiyu

those look great on you, *sassy*!


----------



## SassySarah

Thank you *erin*!
*Hottie *- congrats on your first pair!


----------



## strsusc

*erin* congrats!!! 
*sassy* those were meant for you honey!


----------



## l.a_girl19

OMG* Sassy *!!! I LOVE THOSE!!! They are amazing!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LouboutinHottie said:


> My first pair of Louboutins! =D
> 
> I am getting the Toggle Ankle Boot for my grad, and the Coussin Caged Ankle Boot for my mom's wedding. The pumps were to make my step sis jealous since she has been doing this crazy **** to us, and my mom was pissed, and was like "IM GETTING YOU LOUBOUTINS AND THAT ***** CAN SUFFER!" ^.^ lol


 
*Hottie* THEY LOOK GREAT!!! I totally understand....I have a jelous stepmother and she always freaks when she sees my new Louboutin's...so I keep wearing new ones just to bug her lol

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Hottie*, congrats on your first pair!
*Sarah*, another hawt pair!


----------



## cts900

*Sassy*: Stop that! They are gorgeous on you!
*LouboutinHottie*: Pretty shoes. Congrats. 
*Chins*: I LOVE THEM! I have always loved the chunky heel on the Clichy strass and it is just as gorgeous on these. GREAT choice!!!!
*l.a_girl*: They are such a great pair--hope you find a way to make them work for you.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*chins- *love them!!!!

*l.a.-*they are great!!

*l.h.- *congrats!!!

*sassy- *WOW SOOOO HOT!!!!


----------



## SassySarah

*strsusc, la girl, Batty, CTS, dezy* thank you!  I am in  with them.  I might just wear them to bed I don't want to take them off!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thanks *dezynrbaglaydee* and *cts900*


----------



## Aniski

LoubHottie - they are gorgeous!
Sassy - they are TDF!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Congrats sassy on the new leopards!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Nice black pumps Louboutin!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

SassySarah- those look gorgeous on you! i like those more and more each time i see them on someone. enjoy then


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

chins - those are so unique and stunning! i remember wishing they were my size when they were listed. They are just perfect on you!!!

hottie - i love the ron ron! that shoe is so classic and sexy!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks for the kind compliments rdgldy, heather, elisa, batty, aniski, clothinguru, kett, cts900, dezyn and nerdy 

redbottomlover - they're an ebay find from the trusty D&S thread


----------



## DitaMakeup

Sassy: they are fabulous!


----------



## KlassicKouture

OMG, they look PERFECT on you *Sassy*!!!!


----------



## heatherB

SassySarah said:


> My butterflies are here!!! I feel soooooo lucky because the UPS arrived during the 20 minutes I had between getting home from work and going to the gym. Otherwise I would have missed these babies tonight. I was inspired by Karwood to get these, I *saw them in Vegas back in May and thought I could never walk in them, a few months later they seem normal to me. *:lolots: Granted I am hesitant to post as my legs aren't nearly as hot as Kar's, but here they are! (sorry for crappy phone pics in a huge hurry)


 
This made me laugh. I can totally relate.


----------



## karwood

*chins,* those Clichys are truly stunning.  They look beautiful on you.
*hottie,* congrats on your first pair! Wear them in good health.
*Sassy,* I am glad to read that I  inspired you to buy a pair of the Leopard MBP. This style is too gorgeous to pass up and they look fabulous on you!


----------



## wannaprada

I just happened to check net-a-porter to see if by chance they had the Big Lips suede pumps in my size and surprisingly they did, I think.  I normally wear a 41, which is what I ordered, but I think the Big Lips run small.  Oh well, at least I can return them if they don't fit!  Fingers crossed ladies!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats, Wanna!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Congrats! I love the big lips!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Batty and Naked!  I SOO hope they fit! I'm already selling stuff on ebay to help pay for them before the cc bill arrives next month!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Wannapanda..Yes, the suede big lips run small.. They are sooo pretty though!


----------



## cts900

*wanna*: I hope they fit and I cannot wait to see them on you!!!!


----------



## Aniski

Congrats wanna!  Hope they fit!


----------



## erinmiyu

congrats, *wanna*! hope they work for you 

thanks to the fabulous *authenticplease*, who posted these in d&s, i am the proud owner of specchio adonas.


----------



## SassySarah

OMG erin!  I'm speechless!  Stunning!


----------



## rdgldy

*erin*, I love them, and what color is your polish, BTW???


----------



## erinmiyu

*sassy* - thank you!
*rdgldy L* - thank you so much! the polish was some cheapie brand at CVS called confetti and the color is "my favorite martian"  i'd been trying to find a big lebowski tribute for awhile and these came close enough for me!


----------



## rdgldy

great shade and looks so good with the shoes.


----------



## Popsicool

*erin*, love them!!! 
*wanna* I can't wait to see modeling pics, the Big Lips are really growing on me.


----------



## cts900

*erin*! Those are some seriously fabulous sandals. OMG!!!!!!! I _love_ them.


----------



## bvbirdygirl

my babies!


----------



## cts900

^^I know I already posted in your reveal thread, but congratulations on such a gorgeous shoe.  It is amazing.


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats, bv. They are so beautiful.


----------



## wannaprada

OMG BV!! I luv, luv, luv them!


----------



## Aniski

Wow!!  Those are funky *erin*!  Don't think I saw those before...Congrats!
*bvbirdy* - those glitters are gorg!!


----------



## Jönathan

*erin,* Gorgeous sandals!


----------



## moshi_moshi

erinmiyu said:


> congrats, *wanna*! hope they work for you
> 
> thanks to the fabulous *authenticplease*, who posted these in d&s, i am the proud owner of specchio adonas.



i LOVE these *erin*!!  if those were my size i would have definitely bought them!


----------



## NANI1972

SassyS- LOVE your Leopard MB, you have really acquired some great pairs recently.

Chins- Awsome clichys, so unique!

LHottie- Very nice purchase.

erin- Wowza! Those are fantastic sandals.

bvbirdy- Congrats on your UHG! They are awsome!!!


----------



## jenayb

Lovely BV!!! Did you ever get the heel thing sorted out?


----------



## kett

bvbirdygirl - so pretty! That mini glitter is just gorgy.


----------



## phiphi

congrats *wanna* - hope the sizing works out!
*erin* the sandals are beautiful!
*bvbirdy* - love the glitters!!!


----------



## ct462

my first attempt at sexy shoe photography 
Bow T Dorcets


----------



## Aniski

*ct* they are gorgeous!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Those are sooo sexy, CT!


----------



## BattyBugs

These were waiting for me when I got to work.


----------



## handbag_newbie

yay Batty!


----------



## BattyBugs

My Cozack boots are at the Post Office, but they don't seem to be able to figure out how to put a notice in our PO box. I'm going to have to go stand in line after I take DH to the airport tomorrow.


----------



## Aniski

Yay Batty!  Two shoes in two days!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm a bad girl. I went from my lonely 1 pair in May, to my 8th pair, a short 3 months later.


----------



## Aniski

^^Oh my!!  I think there aren't stop buttons either!  I have been pretty good but still have managed to get 5 pairs since Jan.


----------



## BattyBugs

What is it about these shoes? I have always had a thing for shoes, but nothing like these CLs with their red soles.


----------



## shockboogie

Received my Silk Strass Declics the other day 






















_*Thank you so much to a special tPFer who was responsible in strassing out my nude kid declics! _


----------



## handbag_newbie

^ those are just


----------



## shockboogie

handbag_newbie said:


> ^ those are just



That's exactly how I felt when I opened the box the other day!


----------



## bling*lover

That 3rd pic is AMAZING shockboogie, they are so blinding :sunnies


----------



## BattyBugs

*Shock*, they are gorgeous and perfect with your skin tone. I love them!


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you ladies!!! 

I still can't get over how "blingy" they are!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Shock* those are incredible! I think it's love at first sight!  I want a pair for myself, how much were they? I'm thinking of those pumps instead for my mom's wedding now xD


----------



## Jönathan

*ct,* Those Bow T Dorcets are gorgeous! Nice photography too 

*shock*, The Silk Strass Declics are beautiful and they look amazing on you as well.


----------



## DitaMakeup

OMG shockboogie: your strass declic are purely amazing!!!!! Love it!


----------



## NANI1972

BattyBugs said:


> What is it about these shoes? I have always had a thing for shoes, but nothing like these CLs with their red soles.


 
I agree totally Batty. I have always had a thing for shoes too, but with CL it seems to be an addiction. I think it's just the all around appeal of the craftsmanship and design (the red sole is awsome too) I use to think "Why would anyone want red soles on thier shoes, it's not going to match everything?" But, of course that is not what I think anymore. I also use to think that spending over a $200 dollars on a pair of shoes was ludacrous, my how things have changed.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Loving the new purchases, ladies!!


----------



## wannaprada

Ct462-- Those Bow Ts look great on you!
Batty--congrats on the new pairs!
Shock-- all I can say is WOW!! those look amazing!

I received my Big Lips this morning at work. While they feel a little snug, they're not nearly as tight as my Declic's were. However, I'm debating on whether to keep them (sticker shock). I've never paid that much for a pair of shoes b4. But I do like them! What do u ladies think?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I love them!! However I would have a hard time paying FP for that pair as well.


If you really really love them, I say keep!


----------



## indypup

^I agree, I don't think I'd pay full price for them either.  However, they are gorgeous and look fabulous on you.  I would keep them if you know you'd regret returning.


----------



## erinmiyu

*shock *- those are FABULOUS!
*wanna* - i love those, but i would also have a hard time paying FP, especially considering the light color of the shoes.


----------



## Aniski

wanna they look fab!


----------



## Omaha_2072

My 2nd pre-loved pair (in less than a month---somebody stop me!) Also from a fellow TPFer....

Very Croise Black/Pewter Patent 37.5


----------



## ct462

Batty, congrats on another pair this month! 
Shock, one word WOW!!!
Wanna, they look beautiful but its up to you whether its worth the price or not!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Omaha: love the very croise!
Wannaprada: Love the beige suede big lips!! We are shoe twins.. They look great on you.


----------



## Aniski

Omaha - love the very croise!


----------



## Omaha_2072

Lizzie & Aniski:
Thanks so much! I love the veratility of them. I was kind of opposed to buying just a plain black shoe @ this point in my very very very small CL collection. But the splash of pewter with the black and the mix of both the leather and patent are great combinations IMO. 

I just posted a question about them in the Reference Library "CL Sizing" questions thread. Hopefully I am able to fix the only problem that I have with these shoes (fingers and toes crossed)... 

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...g-info-advice-read-first-page-481701-326.html


----------



## handbag_newbie

Omaha_2072 said:


> Lizzie & Aniski:
> Thanks so much! I love the veratility of them. I was kind of opposed to buying just a plain black shoe @ this point in my very very very small CL collection. But the splash of pewter with the black and the mix of both the leather and patent are great combinations IMO.
> 
> I just posted a question about them in the Reference Library "CL Sizing" questions thread. Hopefully I am able to fix the only problem that I have with these shoes (fingers and toes crossed)...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...g-info-advice-read-first-page-481701-326.html



This will actually be the best thread for your question

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...omfort-adjustment-advice-268976-new-post.html


----------



## Omaha_2072

Okay. Thanks for the heads up. Do think I should re-post my question in that thread you suggested then? 



handbag_newbie said:


> This will actually be the best thread for your question
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...omfort-adjustment-advice-268976-new-post.html


----------



## handbag_newbie

Omaha_2072 said:


> Okay. Thanks for the heads up. Do think I should re-post my question in that thread you suggested then?



Yeah I would since there are people subscribed there who may be able to help out


----------



## BattyBugs

Those are very sexy, *wanna* & look good on you. Like the other ladies have already said, it is up to you if they look FP good. As for the light color, a spritz of Apple Gard would protect them and keep them looking new.

Love the Very Croise, *Omaha*.


----------



## strsusc

OMG!!!! I am speechless.....


Someone get me a paperbag to breath into! 



shockboogie said:


> Received my Silk Strass Declics the other day


----------



## wannaprada

wannaprada said:


> Ct462-- Those Bow Ts look great on you!
> Batty--congrats on the new pairs!
> Shock-- all I can say is WOW!! those look amazing!
> 
> I received my Big Lips this morning at work. While they feel a little snug, they're not nearly as tight as my Declic's were. However, I'm debating on whether to keep them (sticker shock). I've never paid that much for a pair of shoes b4. But I do like them! What do u ladies think?


 
Thanks ladies for the feedback!  After staring at them a few times while at work, trying them on at home with a couple of outfits, I've decided to send them back.    While I do love them, I can't justify spending that much for shoes that will be in the box more than they'll be on my feet.  Oh well, on to the next pair!!  That is, after my ban is over!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wannaprada said:


> Thanks ladies for the feedback! After staring at them a few times while at work, trying them on at home with a couple of outfits, I've decided to send them back.  While I do love them, I can't justify spending that much for shoes that will be in the box more than they'll be on my feet. Oh well, on to the next pair!! That is, after my ban is over!


 
I think you made the right decision 

You never know, you might find them on sale in the future!


----------



## strsusc

*omaha* love the very croise!  Congrats! 
*wanna* good choice!  Fingers' crossed they go on sale for you!


----------



## Aniski

Shock, just saw the strass declic...TDF!!


----------



## kramer125

Aniski said:


> Shock, just saw the strass declic...TDF!!


----------



## clothingguru

*omaha:* Love the very croise's! A great style!

*batty:* Congrats on the new CL's! Cute pair! 

*shock:* those silk strass declics are TDF  Congrats !

*ct462:* love the pink bow T's!!! 

*bvbirdygirl:* Love the glitters!!!! congrats! 

*erin:* LOVE those! Saw them on ebay but way too small on me. 

*louboutinhottie:* Congrats on your first pair!

*sassysarah:* WOW LOVE the butterflies!!!!!!! So hot on you! YAY! 

*wannaprada*: LOVE the big lips on you!! And good choice...if your not 
feeling the price so much...you can get them on sale later on!


----------



## cts900

*omaha:* Great choice. Beauties!
*batty:* Another wonderful choice.
*shock:* I don't have the words so I will just say .
*ct462:* The pink is lovely on you. 
*wanna*: I think they are great on you, but YOU have to LOVE them.  But for the record, I love the color especially.


----------



## l.a_girl19

strsusc said:


> OMG!!!! I am speechless.....
> 
> 
> Someone get me a paperbag to breath into!
> 
> 
> 
> shockboogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my Silk Strass Declics the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG THEY ARE STUNNING!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## l.a_girl19

ct462 said:


> my first attempt at sexy shoe photography
> bow t dorcets


 wow!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Here are some much better pics of mine, the first ones were taken with my webcam eek. These are with my camera. I made a little shoe-photoshoot too! *


----------



## handbag_newbie

I'm still looking for a black shoe. If I don't get rid of the turq simples I may DIY them black lol


----------



## LouboutinHottie

handbag_newbie said:


> I'm still looking for a black shoe. If I don't get rid of the turq simples I may DIY them black lol



Well hopefully you find a black shoe! Haha well if you do DIY them, hopefully they turn out. I always get scared of DIYing an expensive shoe.


----------



## handbag_newbie

The one in my avi is DIY, I think once you get the initial fear out of the way, it's fun. I should clarify, I need a non-peeptoe black work shoe HAHA

I may save up to get the peacock altadamas, I wonder if they'll ever go on sale


----------



## LouboutinHottie

handbag_newbie said:


> The one in my avi is DIY, I think once you get the initial fear out of the way, it's fun. I should clarify, I need a non-peeptoe black work shoe HAHA
> 
> I may save up to get the peacock altadamas, I wonder if they'll ever go on sale



Oh well I think I saw those on the CL DIY page. They look amazing! Then if you do DIY one of your shoes black, I assume it would like fantastic.


----------



## Melocoton

Shock, those are absolutely stunning.  Great job to the person who strass'd!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Aniski said:


> Shock, just saw the strass declic...TDF!!


 I agree, they are soooo beautiful! such a nice wedding shoe....


----------



## savvysgirl

*Shock*, seriously WOW! The Declics are simply stunning. One of the best DIY jobs i've seen.


----------



## jancedtif

savvysgirl said:


> *Shock*, seriously WOW! The Declics are simply stunning. One of the best DIY jobs i've seen.



Agreed!!  They are spectacular *Shock*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanngggggggg, those Declics are TDF.


----------



## NANI1972

ct472- So pretty! I love the Bow T Dorcets in pink!

Batty- Very nice sandal purchase!

Shock- Well I really don't know what to say besides that is the most awsome pair of strass shoes I have ever seen! 

wanna- sorry the big lips didn't work out for you, maybe you can get them on fall sale? (they did look great on you!!)

omaha- Love the Very Croise, congrats!


----------



## compulsive

Lipspikes in Nappa ;D -- the most bada*s boots I've ever seen :devil:


----------



## Popsicool

compulsive said:


> Lipspikes in Nappa ;D -- the most bada*s boots I've ever seen :devil:



OMG *compulsive*, those ARE bada**!! Amazing... 

Green with envy (in a nice way) over here.. :greengrin:


----------



## NANI1972

Another Nude Bianca to add to the forum: Miami boutique 36.5 my U.S. size

Still can't believe I scored these!!!!!  (Iv'e never used this smiley before!)

Now on to the pics!

Stand alone shot






Sexy pose shot





On the floor shot





Up in the air shot





Special thanks goes out to Karwood!


----------



## erinmiyu

*compulsive *- those are HOT!
*nani *- yay! those look wonderful on you


----------



## ElisaBr13

OMG, *Compulsive* those are freaken HOT!!!!! 

*LouboutinHottie* you are a lucky girl to have such a wonderful pair of shoes at your age!!!! Use them up girlie, cause you are rocking the hottest shoes!!!!

*Nani,* Those nude biancas are to die for!!! I never get tired of looking at them! Very glad you scored them!!!


----------



## compulsive

*Popsi*, *erin*, & *Elisa*! They are seriously amazing! I call them my weapon of choice lol 

*Nani*, they're gorgeous on you, shoe twin!


----------



## cts900

*Hottie*: Great photos!
*compulsive*: DANG, woman! F-I-E-R-C-E!!
*NANI*!!!!!!! All I can say is !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Nani*... You already know it! I LOVE THEM ... 
BTW I will smile every time I think about our Bianca story hehehe


----------



## midg613

I thought these would be in on Thursday....but they came today.  WooHoo  

I'm so excited...they are slightly big, but I can do the tissue tuck and be ok with it.  I usually were a 7 in pumps so I got them a 7.5 seeing at how they are Rolandos.  Anyways enjoy!


----------



## strsusc

^Stunning!  Wish I could wear the rolando...
*Nani* another pair off your list and how pretty they are!  Congrats!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

nani: Congrats! on the nude babies!!


----------



## SassySarah

Congrats Nani & Midg!  Seems like everyone's going nude these days.  :lolots:


----------



## BattyBugs

*Compulsive*, the booties are so hot!
*Nani*, congrats on the gorgeous nudes!
*Midg*, congrats on your gorgeous nude Rolandos!


----------



## clothingguru

*nani:* Love that you got your hands on the bianca's they are perfect on you! 
*compulsive:* FIERCE is right! Holy crap those are BA!!!!!! HOT HOT! 
*midg:* Congrats on the beautiful nudes!


----------



## Jönathan

*nani, *Those nude Biancas are gorgeous! They look amazing on you as well. 

*compulsive, * Hot! I dig the spikes!
*
midg, * Rolandos are one of my favorite CL's. The nude looks amazing!


----------



## laurenam

I love the nude Rolandos *Midg*!! I am dying for a pair! Congratulations!!


----------



## icecreamom

Congrats *Midg* Welcome to the CL- get naked world ! LOL


----------



## cts900

*Midg*: They are beauties! Congrats!


----------



## karwood

*Compulsive,* WOW!!! Uber-fierce!!! I would so buy a pair if I weren't so scared of wearing those super skinny stiletto heels.

*NANI,* the nude Biancas look absolutely beautiful on you!!! I am sooo happy you finally landed a pair!

*midg,* congrats! Your nude patent Rolandos are very lovely! Wear them in good health.


----------



## NANI1972

*erin, Elisa, compulsive, cts900, icecreamom (special shoe twin!), strsusc, Lizzie, SassyS, Batty, ClothingGuru, Jonathan.* *AND KARWOOD!!!!*

*Compulsive*- Those def are a weapon of choice! Congrats!

*midg618*- Love the Nude Rolandos, they look fab on you, too bad they don't love me!


----------



## Aniski

compulsive - those are fierce!!
nani - gorgeous and they look awesome on you!
midg - lovely!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Holy batman *compulsive!*  Those are BEYOND FIERCE! 

*midg and Nani:* Gorgeous nudes ladies!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Yay I got my Claudias!! I know these pictures are not that clear but I will post some better ones in the next week. Please excuse me, I tried them on in my PJ's...I was so excited when I got them early in the morning!!!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

those are gorgeous *l.a*


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you  I LOOOOOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THEM!!! 

I actually dont think I should have posted these bad pictures because these shoes have the most amazing color that you cant see without a flash...they are a beautiful metallic BRIGHT pink!!!! I will be sure to post the better pictures soon!

I AM IN LOVE!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^they're barbie pink  (on my wishlist)


----------



## l.a_girl19

YOU SIMPLY MUST GET YOURSELF A BARBIE PINK PAIR *handbag*!!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

I seem to be having bad luck as that deal fell through as well (almost got my oxbloods today). I'm having the worst luck lately, but at least I got my Lulys to make me feel better


----------



## l.a_girl19

I am sorry to hear that  BUT CONGRATS ON YOUR LULYS!!!! You will find some...just keep your eye out !


----------



## handbag_newbie

oh I am, but I doubt I'll find a new pair at $208...ok well enough about the bad

:back2topic: with the fabulous new purchases!


----------



## strsusc

*lagirl* love those barbie pink lady claudes are TDF!!!  The color is so special!  Congrats!


----------



## elfgirl

I miss you guys!  Work has been hell, but I'm hoping to catch up over the weekend.  

In the meantime, this is what I did for my lunch break...


----------



## strsusc

OHHHH....what a way to return *elf!!!!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG! UV BIBI!! nuts!


----------



## rdgldy

*elf,* I am dying here.  They are freaking AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## strsusc

do we get to see anymore of those beauties?


----------



## rdgldy

Leopard yoyo zeppas, hot out of the Fedex box, and they FIT!!!!!


----------



## strsusc

*rdgldy* those are beautiful!!!  They fit you perfectly! 

Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

elf, rdg, both pairs are amazing!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

they fit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh *l.a.* what a pretty color!

*elf!* I am so jealous of your lunch break! 

*rdgldy:* I LOVVVVVEEEE leopard!!!!


----------



## Jönathan

*l.a,* Wonderful addition. The color is amazing!


----------



## purses & pugs

*rdgldy*, I'm jealous! LOVE leopard print and those are amazing


----------



## Aniski

l.a_girl - they are gorgeous!!
elf - love the color of those!! very pretty!
rdgldy - lovely pair!


----------



## SassySarah

Elf - love the purple Bibi!!! Bibis are just love!!!
rdg - congrats so glad they fit!!


----------



## phiphi

*elf* - HOTDAYUM. no more words. speechless!
*rdgldy* - ohhhh the leopard looks so fierce! and i love your polish too!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my! I make a Costco run and come back to not one, but 3 amazing new pair. Congratulations* lagirl*,* elf *& *rdgldy*!


----------



## midg613

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments.  tPF is the best.


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you, everyone!  There will be modeling pics later after DH leaves for campus to teach.


----------



## karwood

*Elf*, we are shoe twins! 

I guess today is the* UV Suede Bibi* Reveal Day. I also just received  my Bibi. I absolutely love them. I am seriously thinking of buying another pair in a different color. :


----------



## strsusc

^


----------



## rdgldy

*kar,* they are amazing!!!! How was the sizing?


----------



## elfgirl

karwood said:


> *Elf*, we are shoe twins!
> 
> I guess today is the* UV Suede Bibi* Reveal Day. I also just received  my Bibi. I absolutely love them. I am seriously thinking of buying another pair in a different color.



Yay, shoe twin!  They look fantastic on you!  I'm already planning on getting them in black, too. 

How do yours fit?  The seemed to fit a bit different than my Biancas.  I got my Bianca size and I think I could have gone even another 1/2 size down if I'd had to.


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much *strs, rdgldy and elf!*

They fit me perfectly. MY TTS is 38.5 and I got these in size 38. I have the a pair of suede Biancas and they are also size 38. The suede Biancas tend to run bigger in size in comparison to the nappa and patent leather Biancas.


----------



## cts900

*l.a_girl*: What a pretty, sexy, fun shoe!!!!
*rdgldy*: I am so happy--they look like they fit like a glove. Gorgeous.
*elf*: We miss you, too :kiss:. Get them on, woman. Tell DH to get to campus already! 
*kar*: You rock a heel like no one else I know. What beauties they are and how amazing you make them look!


----------



## elfgirl

Ok, quick modeling pics.  I did mine without flash to give a comparison against *kar*'s.


----------



## handbag_newbie

sexy toe cleavage!


----------



## NANI1972

Elfgirl and Karwood- Both of you look awsome in the Bibi, I really didn't like these at first but you girls and SassyS are making me change my mind. Love these in the UV purple!

rdgldy- Congrats I love anything Leopard. They look great on you!


----------



## strsusc

lose those bibis on you *elf!!!*


----------



## amazigrace

*elf and kar,* how comfortable are these? They are
absolutely gorgeous on you both! I'd love to score a pair!!!


----------



## amazigrace

rdgldy said:


> Leopard yoyo zeppas, hot out of the Fedex box, and they FIT!!!!!



*rdgldy,* these are gorgeous
and I'm SO thrilled they fit! Yippee!!!


----------



## phiphi

*kar* you are the bianca (now bibi) queen! love that shade of purple!!
*elf* love them on you!


----------



## cts900

Aw,* elf* . They look perfect.  They have such personality, don't they?  I love, love, love them.


----------



## bling*lover

Those bibi's are amazing ladies and that purple is dreamy  congrats to you all on your great new additions!


----------



## SassySarah

karwood said:


> *Elf*, we are shoe twins!
> 
> I guess today is the* UV Suede Bibi* Reveal Day. I also just received  my Bibi. I absolutely love them. I am seriously thinking of buying another pair in a different color. :



Kar I think you should get another color.  I got black and brown.  There's my enabling since you've inspired a few of my new ones lately.


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much everybody for the lovely compliments!

*rdgldy,* I am so sorry I missed your Leopard Yoyo Zeppa. They are fabulous. I am totally digging the leopard print, I am so happy they are one of the trends for this fall.

*elf,* the Bibi look beautiful on you! I love how they look with denim.


----------



## Popsicool

*la girl* - yay for them finally getting to you!! And yes the colour is just to die for... Looking forward to more photos. 

*elf* - I'm sooooo glad you ended up getting them in purple!!! They're stunning.

*kar* - Hot! The uv colour pops so well!

*rdgldy* - YAY for not having to sock trick like expected!  They are gorge.


----------



## Aniski

*karwood* and *elf *- they are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## BattyBugs

for the Bibis.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you all for your kind comments! So I wore them for the first time at the Casino lol...OMG I SWEAR THESE SHOES ARE MADE FOR ME..THEY ARE SOOOOOO COMFORTABLE (I know I say that alot but these are the most comfortable). 

I was very careful with them and it seems like I keep finding imperfections and then I wonder if they just happened or if they were there before and I was wondering if anyone else is like me where you wear that favorite pair that you know will be impossible to replace and then a very little something happens to them like a scratch or a dent and it just drives you nuts because you tried so hard to keep them perfect.

I LOVE THEM SO MUCH I WANT THEM TO STAY PERFECT BUT I WOULD THINK THAT ITS BOUND TO HAPPEN BECAUSE THEY ARE SHOES!

SO my point is lol...does anyone else scratch or dent their CLs and not care/think its normal or is it just me who has bad luck??

Sorry that I am rambling


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

Ladies congratulation on your fabulous purchases. 

I have been ninja :ninja:to this forum for a couple of months, tired to catching up with you all 

*shockboogie:* your Silk Strass Declics is TDF!!:faint

*LouboutinHottie:* Congratulation!! on your first CL 

*compulsive:* That shoes are fearless!!

*NANI1972:* beautiful, sexy and classic color. 

*midg613*: congratulation LOVe the color

*l.a_girl19:* ohhhh...I LOVE the *color*

*rdgldy:* WOW!! Leopard yoyo zeppas  Where did you find these!?!!? you always have the most awesome unique pair.

*karwood* and *Elf*: congratulation to both of you. the *COLOR* is *AMAZING!!*

Question: Is Bibi is Bianca with thicker heels? sorry I have been out of the loop for quite sometime.


----------



## Miss Louis V




----------



## rdgldy

*nani, amazing, duke, naked, purses&pugs, phi,batty, sassy, aniski, cts, popsi, biggirl, karwood*-thank you all!!!
These were an ebay find in the very last minute of the auction-I went on to D&S to make a comment, that they were yoyo zeppas, not VPs, they were 1/2 too small, and for whatever reason, my finger hit the button, and they were mine.  Amazingly, they fit.
I also have leopard helmuts, but they are VERY different, aren't they?? Pointed toe, vs. peep toe, one has a wood platform and one has no platform.  I am very good at enabling myself, LOL!!


----------



## icecreamom

*l.a* the claudias are gorgeoooooooous, I love Barbie :shame:

*elf* and *kar* They are just pure perfection! That's my favorite color too, you ladies totally rock them!  BIBIS 

*rdgldy* Hot and sexy leopard!  always great!


----------



## NANI1972

l.a_girl- Oh I LOVE your Barbie Pink Claudias! They look HOT!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I love what I'm seeing, ladies! Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

compulsive said:


> Lipspikes in Nappa ;D -- the most bada*s boots I've ever seen :devil:


 
These are freakin' HOT!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you everyone!! I will post better pictures very soon so you guyz can see the color better...words cannot describe how beautiful they are!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Karwood & Elfgirl those are absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Adrena

L.a_girl, Karwood & Elfgirl - They are all beautiful!!  There are a lot of gorgeous shoes on here!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## erinmiyu

*la girl* - beautiful claudias!
*rdgldy* - the zeppas are FAB! so glad they fit!
*elf & kar- *AHHH gorgeous! these are stunners!

*lagirl *- a few months ago i got a huge dent in the back of my studded VPs, my favorite pair, and i was really upset at first but things like that are gonna happen and i realized i gotta let it slide. i put a little polish on them and they look good (though you can still see the dent). most things a cobbler can fix too! hth!


----------



## clothingguru

*la girl* - gorgeous claudia's!!!!! 
*rdgldy *- Love the leopard!!! Congrats! 
*elf & kar*: Nice bibis!!! Love the color


----------



## rdgldy

*erin, icecream, clothinguru*, thank you!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

WOW! Such amazing new buys ladies! congrats!


----------



## SassySarah

rdgldy said:


> *nani, amazing, duke, naked, purses&pugs, phi,batty, sassy, aniski, cts, popsi, biggirl, karwood*-thank you all!!!
> These were an ebay find in the very last minute of the auction-I went on to D&S to make a comment, that they were yoyo zeppas, not VPs, they were 1/2 too small, and for whatever reason, my finger hit the button, and they were mine.  Amazingly, they fit.
> I also have leopard helmuts, but they are VERY different, aren't they?? Pointed toe, vs. peep toe, one has a wood platform and one has no platform.  I am very good at enabling myself, LOL!!



You can blame me, I listed them in D&S as VP.


----------



## Chins4

Holy Freakin' Cow Shock!  



shockboogie said:


> Received my Silk Strass Declics the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Thank you so much to a special tPFer who was responsible in strassing out my nude kid declics! _


----------



## rdgldy

SassySarah said:


> You can blame me, I listed them in D&S as VP.


I already blamed *naked*, but I will blame you too!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> I already blamed *naked*, but I will blame you too!!!


 
Why do I have to get the blame!


----------



## rdgldy

You were just there!!  I was not taking responsibility.


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Loving those Bibis ladies!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Karwood* and *Elfgirl*.... Love your new Purple Bibi's!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*rdgldy*, your leopard yoyo's are fantastic!


----------



## BellaShoes

*la girl*....how fun are those Barbie Pinks! Congrats!

*elfgirl,* you are just as dangerous as me! CL's on a lunch break... now THAT is strategic buying! My hubby still cannot understand how I come home from a 9 hour work day with shopping bags


----------



## rdgldy

thank you, *bella*~~


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you everyone for the kind comments! Here are some better pictures of them!!


----------



## Aniski

l.a_girl - those are very pretty!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *Aniski*!! They are my favorite !!!


----------



## SassySarah

*la girl* - we are shoe twins!  My BP Claudias came today too!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

SassySarah said:


> *la girl* - we are shoe twins! My BP Claudias came today too!!!


 Yay!!! Love it!!! Where did you find yours?? I feel like we are sooooo lucky to have them ..they are absolutely stunning!!! Congrats!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love that pink!


----------



## jeshika

*l.a*, those barbie pink claudias are absolutely gorgeous!!! wear them in good health!


----------



## SassySarah

l.a_girl19 said:


> Yay!!! Love it!!! Where did you find yours?? I feel like we are sooooo lucky to have them ..they are absolutely stunning!!! Congrats!!



eBay new from a seller that bought them too big. The color is more them stunning. I literally shrieked with excitement jumping up and down when I opened the box and saw the color!


----------



## Popsicool

*sassy* & *la girl* - you girls are SO CUTE!!! I loved mine when I get them too, I thought they were so beautiful I was too scared to wear them! But then a few months later they were still sitting in the box and I was like ah-oh that's not a good sign!! 

Anyway, love them, enjoy them and wear them!! 

That pink is


----------



## Popsicool

Oh yeah, *Sassy* this is for you... I Facebooked you as well so you can see them!

My Studios have finally arrived. Thanks to *Jet* for posting them in D&S, I didn't really think I was going to get them (since I just got my studded VPs and Altis that week) but umm... it just happened. :shame: I'm a sucker for spikes and studs. 

I got them a whole size up from TTS and they fit really well. I could have gown down to 1/2 size up but this is great as well.

So, without further ado, my new Studios!!  (death by photos coming up)


----------



## bling*lover

They are awesome popsicool congrats! BTW that nail polish really stands out with the black shoes!


----------



## SassySarah

Popsicool I LOVE them!!! Makes me want them even more now. Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

WOW *Popsicool*!!!Love the nail polish with them!!! Congrats!! Thank you again for the AMAZING BP CLAUDIAS...I AM SO HAPPY! I will take good care of them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Sassy*, im happy we are shoe twins! We are very lucky to have these stunning shoes!! Enjoy!! Take some pictures if you can!!! YAY BARBIE CLAUDIAS!!!!!!!!!!

P.S THESE ARE THE MOST COMFORTABLE CL'S IVE EVER HAD...I LITTERALY CAN WALK AROUND IN THEM FOR HOURS WITHOUT COMPLAINT!! IM SHOCKED! You would think shoes this beautiful would have to make you pay the price of pain when you wore them.. to make up for how beautiful they are LOL


----------



## kett

I love them popsicool! And La Girl - those Claudia's are gorgeous!


----------



## strsusc

*popsicool* I  these on you!  They look so special, but versatile at the same time!  Congrats!


----------



## NANI1972

Popsicool- Love them, you can never have enough studs in my opinion!


----------



## cts900

*Popsi*!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love, love, love, love them!!!!!!!!! They could not look better on you!!!!!!!
*l.a_girl*: Thanks for the new pictures, they are such a fabulous color.


----------



## BellaShoes

*popsi*, they are fabulous! And the nail color? Do tell... Who? Color?


----------



## Aniski

Popsi they are gorgeous!!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Popsicoo*l: They look amazing on you!


----------



## Popsicool

*bling* - thank you!! I picked that polish ESPECIALLY for the Studios' first debut! I'm a sucker for purple..

Thank you *Sassy*, if you get them definitely at least 1/2 up! They do run very small.

*la girl* thank you and you're SO welcome! I'm thrilled they went to you and that you love them so much!!

Thanks dear *kett*. 

*strsusc* yes I can see myself wearing these with everything. Today it's black velvet pants and a black BRMC (band) tshirt. And Studios. 

Thank you *NANI*, couldn't agree more about studs and spikes (& purple!). 

*cts*!!!! 

Thank you *Bella*, I'm loving the nailpolish too! It's China Glaze - GRAPE POP!

*Aniski & Batty* thank you so much ladies, I couldn't love them more!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I love the shoes and the polish!!  I will be buying the polish tomorrow!!!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *strsusc*, *naked*, *rdgldy*, *jenay*, *Duke*, *Aniski*, *Sarah*, *phi*, *Batty*, *Kar*, *cts*, *Nani*, *amazigrace*, *Popsicool*, *Biggirlloveshoe*, *icecreamom*, *Nerdy*, *Adrena*, *erin*, *CG*, *Imelda *& *Bella*!

Bella, I've actually gotten much better about lunchtime shopping sprees.  (Mostly by not going to the mall anymore for lunch, rather than any new found restraint... )


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*popsicool- *love them!!!!!


----------



## amazigrace

*popsicool,* SO awesome! I want those, and like 
*rdgldy,* I'll be buying that polish tomorrow, too!


----------



## phiphi

great buys ladies!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you for the comments guyz!!


----------



## SassySarah

la girl - I will try to take photos soon.  The problem is I've bought so many shoes in August I can't keep up with reveals.   I need an assistant!  :lolots:


----------



## BattyBugs

Too funny, Sarah!


----------



## clothingguru

*popsicoo*l: LOVE the studio's on you! Congrats!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Popsicool those are so hot!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*l.a* and *Sarah*, you are making me sad that I don't have anything Barbie pink in my life LOL! Congrats!  <<<< ugh, even the smiley's lil hankie is Barbie pink....I'm being tortured!!! 

*Popsi*, LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## karwood

*l.a.girl,* your BP Claudia's are truly fun, fabulous and flirty! Enjoy them!
*popsi,* what a fabulous find! They look truly lovely on you! BTW, love your polish.


----------



## SassySarah

KlassicKouture said:


> *l.a* and *Sarah*, you are making me sad that I don't have anything Barbie pink in my life LOL! Congrats!  <<<< ugh, even the smiley's lil hankie is Barbie pink....I'm being tortured!!!
> 
> *Popsi*, LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!



KK you will find yours, and when you do you will know they were worth the wait.  The color in the photos doesn't even do them justice.  Truly amazing!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*KK*...dont worry...like *sassy* said...you will find your Barbie Pinks and you will be really happy with them!! I agree with *sassy* that the color is soooooo much more beautiful in person!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Awwww, thanks ladies!

I hope I can join you all in the Barbie pink club soon!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love your new avatar, *lagirl*! So hot!


----------



## Deconstruction

New to TPF generally, but just found this thread!

I wore these CLs to my wedding and I made the photographer take this shot... I found these shoes at Bergdorfs (on a sale rack they run a few times a year if you can believe it!!!) before I even bought my dress!


----------



## erinmiyu

very pretty, *deconstruction*!


----------



## KlassicKouture

^^^ what a nice picture. Congrats!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very pretty!


----------



## Popsicool

lovely ladies: *amazigrace, dezy, rdgldy, clothing, Nerdy, KK, karwood* 

Hope you managed to get your hands on the polish, it's such a lux purple!


*la girl*, love your new avi.


----------



## rdgldy

Deconstruction said:


> New to TPF generally, but just found this thread!
> 
> I wore these CLs to my wedding and I made the photographer take this shot... I found these shoes at Bergdorfs (on a sale rack they run a few times a year if you can believe it!!!) before I even bought my dress!


Lovely!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

My first CL purchase! And I'm super happy about them.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ Love them!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous Relika's *redbottom*!


----------



## RedBottomLover

BellaShoes said:


> Gorgeous Relika's *redbottom*!


thanks a bunch!


----------



## surlygirl

wow! love the Relikas, *redbottom*! great pics.


----------



## RedBottomLover

surlygirl said:


> wow! love the Relikas, *redbottom*! great pics.


*THANKS*


----------



## sumnboutme

great first choice *red*!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

sumnboutme said:


> great first choice *red*!!


thanks love! i couldnt have made a better choice.


----------



## cts900

You did real good, *red*. They are super sexy!
*Deconstruction*: Such a pretty picture. Congrats on everything!


----------



## Aniski

Gorgeous red!
Deconstruction - lovely shoes!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *Popsicool* and *Battybugs* !


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*redbottom- *gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful, Redbottom!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Congrats on the first of many pairs to come, *Red*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*deconstruction:* Lovely shot!

*redbottom:* Gorgeous Relikas!


----------



## RedBottomLover

thanks *dukeprincess, klassickouture, battybugs, & dezy* !


----------



## karwood

*deconstruction,* ITA! Nice pic.
*redbottom,* I also posted on your reveal thread. They look very lovely on you. Congrats on your first pair.


----------



## SassySarah

Ladies here are a couple very quick cell phone shots of the Pink Lizard Biancas that I got from the bay last week from a lovely TPF'er.  I'm sorry to post and run but I'm busier than a one armed wall paper hanger today!  Hopefully later I can update my thread, finally!







Please excuse the mosquito bite, they've attacked me this year.


----------



## icecreamom

Ohhhhhhhh my GOooooooooooooooooooD (I meant... Oh my Mr. Louboutin)  they look amazing on you!!! Congratulations, they fit you beautifully!!!


----------



## amazigrace

They're beautiful, *sassysarah*!
I'm in love with those!


----------



## erinmiyu

gorgeous, *sassy*!


----------



## clothingguru

*deconstruction:* Lovely Cl's! Perfect for your wedding day! Beautiful photo! Welcome!!
*redbottomlover:* Love the Relika's! Congrats on your first pair! 
*sassy:* LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM! Congrats girl!


----------



## NANI1972

Sasssssy! You are so lucky! Congrats. I'm glad you decided to get these!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Sassy! *OMG they are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Love them, *Sassy*!! Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Woah those are beautiful *Sassy.*


----------



## Popsicool

*Sassy* I die! Amazing.... I'm speechless!


----------



## cts900

Gorgeous, *sassy*.  Just so sweet and feminine. Love 'em!


----------



## Aniski

Sassy they are absolutely amazing!!  Look great on you!


----------



## sumnboutme

great find *sassy*!  that color...


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats sassy they look great on you!


----------



## BattyBugs

Sarah, I love the pink lizzies & love the way they look on you. Congrats!


----------



## SassySarah

*icecreamom, amazigrace, erin, clothingguru, Nani, dezy, Klassic, Duke, Popsicool, cts, Aniski, sumnboutme, bling, batt*y - 

Ladies I truly feel very lucky to have these pink lizard Biancas.  I believe there were only 8 pairs total made if I am correct, and I have the only 38.5 size.  The TPF'er they came from is so lovely but a little heart broken that she had to let them go.  I told her if I ever decide to sell I would let her know and out of guilt I offered to sell them back to her but she said she couldn't.  Hugs & Kisses to the lovely seller!


----------



## SassySarah

Also, I am posting some family shots of my latest purchases that have yet to be revealed.  The nude Lulys are missing as they are currently at the cobbler getting Vibrams.  Also my Cramberry Decolletes aren't here yet either.  I'm sorry there are no modeling photos yet.  Not enough time before I leave for my trip plus I have about a dozen yucky mosquito bites on my legs which are making my legs so unattractive right now.  

Family shot






The *brown *family - nude Iowas, Ron Ron Glittart Brown, Bibi Coffee, Madame Butterfly leopard 150





The *Pink*/*Red* family - Barbie Pink Claudias, Pink Lizard Biancas, Metal Rouge Patent Biancas





I wanted something pink, I think mission was accomplished. 





One more family shot


----------



## BattyBugs

Just beautiful, Sarah. It looks like you went a whole size down on your Lizzie Biancas.


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> Just beautiful, Sarah. It looks like you went a whole size down on your Lizzie Biancas.



No no just a half size down.  I take a 38.5 in Biancas, I have a couple in 39 and they have stretched but have padded and heel tripped them.


----------



## BattyBugs

There is a gorgeous red patent pair on eBay right now. They are my TTS, but I guess that means they would be about 1/2 - 1 size too big. Must be good, only 9 days until the boutique opens.


----------



## bling*lover

I'm seriously loving those Rouge Biancas sassy


----------



## SassySarah

bling*lover said:


> I'm seriously loving those Rouge Biancas sassy



Oh the color is amazing!  When I finally found these in my size I had to have them.  They came all the way from a lovely seller in Australia!


----------



## erinmiyu

so many beautiful shoes, *sassy*! i would love to see an updated family pic when you have a moment!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

OMG Sassy!


----------



## SunnyBee

Wow Sassy I am speechless!   The pink lizzie Bianca's, the madame butterfly leopards


----------



## indypup

erinmiyu said:


> so many beautiful shoes, *sassy*! i would love to see an updated family pic when you have a moment!



me too!  Those lizard Biancas are TO DIE FOR!


----------



## Aniski

Lovely shoes Sassy!!


----------



## strsusc

*sassy* they are beyond words....TDF!!!


----------



## cuddles003

Have a look at what my husband surprised me with on my birthday this past Sunday. They are so beautiful, I almost went nuts when I opened the box. 
He said he ordered them from the Miami Boutique and that Nathalie was great to work with. I did a little modeling for him in my black leather skirt and a blue denim skirt that is too short to wear out in public, but after all - it was my birthday!

Susan


----------



## rdgldy

beautiful-congratulations and happy birthday!


----------



## savvysgirl

WOW! I LOVE your new shoes *cuddles*. Your hubby is so thoughtful. Happy birthday


----------



## erinmiyu

those are gorgeous, *cuddles*!! what a sweet DH!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*cuddles* - I can't stop staring at your long lean legs to get to the beautiful shoes!


----------



## amazigrace

*cuddles,* love your beautiful shoes,
and like *duke,* you do have beautiful
legs, and don't take that the wrong way, either.
You look gorgeous!


----------



## Aniski

Lovely!!  Congrats cuddles!


----------



## cts900

Dukeprincess said:


> *cuddles* - I can't stop staring at your long lean legs to get to the beautiful shoes!



THIS! Wowza, *cuddles* !


----------



## NANI1972

If I had legslike that I'd wear a short skirt everyday! *Wo**wza, cuddles.* Congrats on the Loubies!


----------



## gymangel812

got some taupe/grey c'est moi booties  been wanting a pair of c'est mois for a while and haven't seen this color before.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Congrats CuddleS!! We are shoe twins....I have them in purple though!!


----------



## icecreamom

*cuddles* congrats on ur birthday, ur good hubby and your new shoes... Gorgeous! 

*gymangel* You are right! I like that color, I haven't seen it before!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Look at those legs!! *cuddles*, belated happy birthday and enjoy your gorgeous shoes!! 

Very nice, *gymangel*! Congrats!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Happy birthday, *cuddles*! Amazing shoes, they look beautiful on you.
*Gym*, I love that color. You shouldn't have shown me because now I want something in that color.


----------



## ntntgo

OMG!!!! Haven't been on in so long so just going to put the ones from the last couple of weeks.
The rest are in the updated thread (minus the Army Green ADs that had to be sent back to have the missing dye spots fixed)
Miss you all!!!!


----------



## ntntgo

Continued


----------



## sumnboutme

Freakin a *Nat*!    the whipsnakes are gorgeous!!!

congrats *cuddles*!!  are those lady claudes??


----------



## rdgldy

*nat*, just a few things....OMG-they are all so fabulous.  I love both pair of eel NPs and pretty much everything else too.


----------



## Popsicool

*cuddles* those HOT and your legs go on forever!! You're a lucky lady - husband, shoes, legs...!

*gym* - love that colour, it's gorgeous.

*Nat* - omg. I've been seeing them on facebook but didn't realise how many there actually are all together!! Amazing. I think the pink lizzies and floral Dorepis are my faves.  And isn't that fuxia eel colour amazing??? I have it in LCs and adore.

*sumn* - those look like You You 120..


----------



## RedBottomLover

ntntgo said:


> OMG!!!! Haven't been on in so long so just going to put the ones from the last couple of weeks.
> The rest are in the updated thread (minus the Army Green ADs that had to be sent back to have the missing dye spots fixed)
> Miss you all!!!!


im in LOVE!  how are you liking those peacock blue altadama's? im thinking about getting those myself!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I love every pair, *ntn*!


----------



## ntntgo

RedBottomLover said:


> im in LOVE!  how are you liking those peacock blue altadama's? im thinking about getting those myself!


 
*RedBottom* Totally love them.  You can wear them with every color and they look spectacular. Also, the new AD patents are more comfortable than the last 3 pair I bought about 6 months ago. I don't know what they did but all of the sizing seems a little bigger.  Especially the VPs.  The ADs in patent are still TTS just more comfortable but the pythons, I'm going down a half size.
Get the Peacock Blue.  I liked them in the Biancas but I  them in the ADs.
*rdgdly*-um...don't act so surprised.  You know everything I buy.
*Sum*-miss you, love.  Thanks for the enabling and now encouraging me to buy more. You're always good for that.
*Pops*-UGH!!! Facebook??? All those aweful pictures???
Thanks *Kouture*.
WTF??? Doesn't anyone chat anymore?  I go away for a few months while my dad's sick and everyone skidaddles?  I went to go to the chat and it was a ghost town.
Miss you chicks.


----------



## RedBottomLover

ntntgo said:


> *RedBottom* Totally love them.  You can wear them with every color and they look spectacular. Also, the new AD patents are more comfortable than the last 3 pair I bought about 6 months ago. I don't know what they did but all of the sizing seems a little bigger.  Especially the VPs.  The ADs in patent are still TTS just more comfortable but the pythons, I'm going down a half size.
> Get the Peacock Blue.  I liked them in the Biancas but I  them in the ADs.
> *rdgdly*-um...don't act so surprised.  You know everything I buy.
> *Sum*-miss you, love.  Thanks for the enabling and now encouraging me to buy more. You're always good for that.
> *Pops*-UGH!!! Facebook??? All those aweful pictures???
> Thanks *Kouture*.
> WTF??? Doesn't anyone chat anymore?  I go away for a few months while my dad's sick and everyone skidaddles?  I went to go to the chat and it was a ghost town.
> Miss you chicks.


those babies make my heart skip a beat. how high is the heel on the AD?


----------



## rdgldy

*nat*, so good to see you on here.  Miss all your comments and input.


----------



## ntntgo

The ADs are 140mm
*rdgldy* nice to be seen, um read...


----------



## BellaShoes

Cheez o' peet... *ntntgo*! You have to warn a girl before you just whip out all that eye candy, my eyes almost popped out of my head!

The Peacock AD's and the Clou Noueds... are dreamy!


----------



## amazigrace

*ntntgo,* absolutely love your new additions.
Some I've never seen before! Girl, you are one
fierce, stylish woman! Thank you for sharing
with us, and congratulations!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *popsicool*!

miss you too *Nat*!  and all the Sprinkles cupcake talk


----------



## BattyBugs

*ntntgo*: So many beauties all at once. Congratulations, they are amazing!


----------



## Aniski

Congrats gym!!  They are one of my fave boot styles!
ntntgo - wow!  What a haul!!


----------



## strsusc

*ntntgo* all I can say is...

my dear where did you get those VP watersnakes?!?!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Fierce, fierce nat!!


----------



## strsusc

*cuddles* your legs those shoes...I need to sit down! 
*gym* love the booties and so comfortable!


----------



## angela loves CL

hi there! 
sorry, i hope someone of you can help me. i love the louboutin catwomen and really need to buy them, but don´t know what size. does anyone got them and can tell me how they fit? i normally wear size 39.5/40. maybe someone got the catwomen in this sizes and can tell me the length of the insole?
would be soooo great!
many many thanks!


----------



## laninya79

sxcruz22 said:


> Thank you, I love the ss09 LV shoes in your sig!



Sx - I thought you could appreciate this picture, the Mr.'s brown Strass sneakers and my Pigalle's came in... couldn't resist.


----------



## laninya79

Sassy Sarah - Awesome additions!

Cuddles - Great shoes! (and legs too)


----------



## cuteangel7777

*ntntgo* OMG i love every pair! Congrat! everything is just so pretty!

 I been looking for the doperai with the gold hardware (the last one the first post). I was wondering if you could tell me where to get it and the price? i am so sorry for asking, its just been my UHG thats why~

thanx~


----------



## bling*lover

^^^ ??

Congrats ntntgo thats quite a haul. Love those peacock altadama's the color is amazing!


----------



## Alice1979

angela loves CL said:


> hi there!
> sorry, i hope someone of you can help me. i love the louboutin catwomen and really need to buy them, but don´t know what size. does anyone got them and can tell me how they fit? i normally wear size 39.5/40. maybe someone got the catwomen in this sizes and can tell me the length of the insole?
> would be soooo great!
> many many thanks!



http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...g-info-advice-read-first-page-481701-333.html


----------



## NANI1972

*Nat*- Wow! Great choices! LOVE the Silver Whipsnakes, please do tell where can I get them?!!!!

*gymangel*- Great color on the C'est moi, I really needs some boots and this style seems to be calling my name!


----------



## cuddles003

The style is called "You You 120's". Sorry, I should have said that with my earlier post.


----------



## KlassicKouture

*laninya*, I love that pic! Love all the shoes as well.


----------



## jeshika

*laninya79* and *ntntgo *, u guys have some great new additions there!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*N*'s BACK!!!


----------



## roussel

Nat I love them all!  I can't pick a favorite... 
laninya OMG you have both CNs! and the sneakers are awesome


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cuddles- *happy birthday! they look great!

*gym- *such a great color, I'm so obsessed with grey right now! 

*ntntgo- *WOW what a hawl!!!!! 

*laninya- *great pic!!!!


----------



## Aniski

Laninya - wow!!  Pretty shoes!


----------



## strsusc

love the group shot *laninya*


----------



## jeninvan

laninya79 said:


> Sx - I thought you could appreciate this picture, the Mr.'s brown Strass sneakers and my Pigalle's came in... couldn't resist.


 absolutely love the matching cl's...way too adorableyour dh and you have amazing taste.


----------



## erinmiyu

i believe these are haute et nue pigalle. they are a half size big for me, but i will happily pad as i've been looking for them in black for awhile!


----------



## KlassicKouture

^^ The Pigalle is so sexy! Congrats!!


----------



## cts900

*erin*: So pretty! Congrats!
*ntntgo*: I am completely overwhelmed with pleasure. Wow. The colors, the shapes, the materials, oh my....a feast for the eyes and....your feet! Beautiful!!!!
*gym*: I adore taupe.  Those are fierce!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *kk* & *cts*!


----------



## BattyBugs

*laninya79*: Love the photo with the his & hers.
*Erin*: another sexy addition.


----------



## cts900

laninya79 said:


> Sx - I thought you could appreciate this picture, the Mr.'s brown Strass sneakers and my Pigalle's came in... couldn't resist.



How did I miss this??????  FABULOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Aniski

erin those are hot!!


----------



## strsusc

very cool *erin!*


----------



## l.a_girl19

*sassy* your new CL's are beautiful..yay barbie pink claudias!!! LOL


----------



## kett

Those are so cute Erin!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*erin- *those are so fun!!!


----------



## Elephanta

My CL shopping in Paris (the end of august 2010) 
1. Egoutina Flat Calf Vip/Spikes
2. Bianca Flannel Dark Grey
3. Bianca Patent Calf Purple


----------



## Aniski

^^Nice haul elephanta!!  I love the purple color of those biancas!


----------



## laninya79

*Roussel, Dezynr, Strussc, Jeninvan, BattyBugs, & CTS* - Thanks for all your compliments!  I only wish I could fit the sneakers now, they are gorgeous and much more comfortable! LOL.  

*Elephanta* - Nice haul! I love your flat boots especially, just fierce!


----------



## rdgldy

*elephanta*, I love your purchases, especially your boots. I only wish my calves fit into CL boots!
*laninya,* I love the family shot!!
*erin*, sexy pigalles!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Gorgeous, *Elephanta*!


----------



## SassySarah

OMG purple Biancas??? Where can I find them???


----------



## icecreamom

*elephanta* I couldn't pick a favorite! They are super gorgeous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*elephanta- *omg the purple biancas are gorgeous!!!! congrats on all of them!!!


----------



## amazigrace

*elephanta,* your new additions are
simply gorgeous! I love the biancas, especially
the dark grey flannel. They are all so
beautiful. Congratulations on a fabulous
haul!


----------



## NANI1972

*elphanta*- LOVE the purple Biancas! Fabulous purchases!

*erin*- Love those Pigalles, sexy!!!


----------



## cts900

*Elephanta*! Incredible haul! The grey flannel is ......


----------



## Elephanta

SassySarah said:


> OMG purple Biancas??? Where can I find them???



I bought them in Paris in CL store that is at rue du Faubourg St. Honore.
I also wanted to buy banana nude but there was no any in Paris 

I also love them all, Ladies - thanx


----------



## madamefifi

Thanks to the wonderful JetSetGo, who authenticated them for me, I just bought these Bianca 140s:


----------



## icecreamom

^ Beautiful *madame*


----------



## Aniski

Oh, lovely madame!


----------



## Popsicool

*Elephanta* those are three amazing choices!! I love the boots with the black spikes instead of silver - awesome.

And the Bianca, I'm biased about the flannel because I have them and ADORE mine and a bit jealous of the purple actually!! 

*madame* - beautiful colour.. Just can't get enough of that shoe!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Elephanta*: Love the boots...wish my calves would fit into them.
*Madame*: Great choice.


----------



## bling*lover

*Elephanta:* LOVE those purple Bianca's they are gorgeous!

*Madame:* Congrats they are lovely!


----------



## cts900

*madame*: Gorgeous color and lovely shoe .


----------



## KlassicKouture

Gorgeous,* madame*!


----------



## iimewii

SassySarah said:


> OMG purple Biancas??? Where can I find them???


 
I think at one point SCP had them. Give them a call.


----------



## RedBottomLover

ladies, i need your opinion. yay or nay?

http://tinyurl.com/39tz2k5


----------



## ChrisyAM15

RedBottomLover said:


> ladies, i need your opinion. yay or nay?
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/39tz2k5


 

Love these..get them!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Elephanta said:


> My CL shopping in Paris (the end of august 2010)
> 1. Egoutina Flat Calf Vip/Spikes
> 2. Bianca Flannel Dark Grey
> 3. Bianca Patent Calf Purple


 
Congrats...Love the Biancas!!!!



ntntgo said:


> OMG!!!! Haven't been on in so long so just going to put the ones from the last couple of weeks.
> The rest are in the updated thread (minus the Army Green ADs that had to be sent back to have the missing dye spots fixed)
> Miss you all!!!!


 


ntntgo said:


> Continued


 
Wow!!! Love all your new purchases..Congrats!!!!


----------



## Flip88

Sarah - the Madame Butterfly leopard 150 are TDF
Sassy - lizard Biancas - TDF also
Cuddles - your shoes are fab and I adore your leather skirt - very nice and, as you have PERFECT legs - it looks amazing on you.
NTNTGO - nice shoes

everyone looks great TBH


----------



## BellaShoes

*Elephanta*, I love the boots and Bianca's are always a love of mine! Congrats!

*Madame* the blue suede Bianca's are dreamy!

*sassy*, I know SCP recieved the Purple Biancas early on....


----------



## KlassicKouture

Got the gold python Palace Zeppa's, but they look a bit more damaged than the pics on the auction so I'm not as excited as I thought I'd be.


----------



## lozzaa

^^oh wow i love those!


----------



## moshi_moshi

my UHG black suede nitoinimois!


----------



## surlygirl

love them, *moshi*! they are so rocker chic! so glad you found them.


----------



## cts900

*KK*: I am sorry you were disappointed with their condition--they look beautiful.  Do you plan to keep them?
*moshi*: Just saw them in your collection thread ...I am so excited for you!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *surly* and *cts*!!

can't wait till the weather gets cool enough to wear them!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Congrats *moshi*!!! 

Thanks *lozzaa* and *cts*. I'm going to see if they can be fixed. I hope so...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*moshi- *you finally found a pair!!!! I'm so excited for you congrats! I can't wait to wear mine again too!!! 

*klassic- *I'm sorry you're not so happy with the condition, but they look beautiful. Have you decided if you're keeping them?


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the gold python, KK. I hope you can get them fixed.
Moshi, your boots are TDF!


----------



## BellaShoes

whew weeee! love them Moshi!


----------



## Aniski

KK - I hope you can get them fixed!  They look very pretty!

Moshi - congrats!  They look great on you!


----------



## ilava2000

moshi_moshi said:


> my UHG black suede nitoinimois!


  dies


----------



## LavenderIce

*KK*--I'm sorry there was damage to your python PZ.  They were an amazing deal, so I hope with a little TLC at the spa, they'll look better.  I always feel a world of difference when I get my shoes back from the cobbler.

*moshi*--You are rocking those Nitos!  Congrats on getting them after your long search.


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *KK*!!  those PZs are awesome!  i think like *lav* said they will look better after a little trip to the spa 

thanks *dezy*, *batty*, *bella*, *aniski*,* ilava* and *lav*!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *dezy*, *Batty*, *Aniski*,* Lavender*, and *moshi*! 

I would like to keep them if they can be saved. Hopefully it will be an easy fix. They look much better in pictures than they do IRL.


----------



## sumnboutme

congrats on finding your UHG *moshi*!!


----------



## miami.one

do you guys think this is a good deal for these tan/beige decolletes?
the seller agreed for 290 flat including shipping


----------



## BellaShoes

^Decolletes are a great classic... They look like Camel to me...Congrats.


----------



## miami.one

yeah... camel is the correct term.. I always forget
graciasss


----------



## ElisaBr13

I got MBB a while ago, but I only got around to them this past weekend!


----------



## Aniski

miami - great score!  congrats!
elisa - they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Ilgin

another pair of oh-so-beautiful MBBs!Congrats *Elisa*!!


----------



## SassySarah

elisa - another shoe twin!  Modeling photos please!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*miami-*great buy! 

*elisa- *congrats shoe twin, I love them so much!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the MBBs! Congrats, elisa!


----------



## slpceline

*Elisa*: congratulations! Those are *hot*!


----------



## cts900

Congrats, *Elisa*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous Elisa!!


----------



## ct462

Finally arrived after days in transit, my metal patent VP... I'm a little disappointed cause there's a slight mark on the right... not quite a scuff and definitely not discoloration. :/ Nonetheless, they are keepers, and here's my amateur attempt at pics


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats ct462, they look great!


----------



## icecreamom

*ct462* I love the color! it's so neutral that it can go with everything, enjoy them :yay:


----------



## SassySarah

*ct462 *- love them!  gorgeous!


----------



## strsusc

*miami* great deal; gorgeous shoes!  congrats
*moshi, congrats on your UHG they look amazing! *
*elisa* ahh the MBB 
*ct462* love those!!!  Isn't the color yummy!  Congratulations!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*miami*, you got to those before I did. Congrats! 

*elisa*, those are gorgeous! 

*ct*, they look fab on you!


----------



## cts900

*ct, *the color is TDF! I love them! Big congrats!


----------



## Aniski

ct, they are gorgeous!  Lovely pics too!


----------



## wannaprada

Although I'm currently on a ban, for the price I figured why not? It's too cold outside to wear them now, but I'll be able to try them out in a few weeks while in Hawaii.

Barcelona


----------



## strsusc

^look great on you *wannaprada*!!!  Yeah for Hawaii shoes!


----------



## surlygirl

*Elisa *- love the MBBs!

*ct *- gorgeous VPs!

*wanna *- nice wedges! makes me miss my bronze Barcelonas!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

congrats on all the new ones ladies! moshi i'm so glad you got them!! Elisa- beautiful!!! Miami what a great classic and wanna i love those wedges


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## BellaShoes

Elephanta said:


> My CL shopping in Paris (the end of august 2010)
> 1. Egoutina Flat Calf Vip/Spikes
> 2. Bianca Flannel Dark Grey
> 3. Bianca Patent Calf Purple



Elephanta, would you mind me asking what you paid for the Egoutina in Europe? You can PM me if you'd rather... Thanks!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Lookin' good, *wanna*! Enjoy Hawaii!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats, ct!
Love your wedges, wanna!


----------



## cts900

I love them *wanna*! Congrats!


----------



## Aniski

Wanna - love the wedges!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Congrats!! Wanna..


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Klassic, Batty, CTS, & Aniski! I happened to be on barneys.com when these became available in my size. I figured it was meant to be!


----------



## BattyBugs

I saw them & it took every bit of my will power, not to put them in my cart. I'm really, really trying to be good until I can get into the Dallas Boutique tomorrow.


----------



## Purrrfect

My patent pigalles 120...got them off *bay after the kind ladies here authenticated them. (thank you ~ to the experts)

My cat came over with his mouse - seems to be thinking of his mouse and then looks at the CLs - as if they are a big mouse, but grabs his mouse to play and later gives the CLs some love....

sorry the soles look off in color - my bedroom lighting makes certain colors  wonky and didn't want the flash to freak the cat...


----------



## cts900

^^So fabulous and fierce. I am forever envious of you fantastic women who can rock the elusive Pigalle.


----------



## Aniski

^^I'm with you *cts*!

*Purrfect* - they are just gorgeous!  So is the kitty!


----------



## ct462

Thank you all you sweet ladies for the compliments! Elisa, your MBB's are hot! wannaprada, congrats on a steal  and purrrfect, your pigalles (and cat) are fab! Modeling pics pls?


----------



## clothingguru

Ladies you have such amazing BUYS in here! From the old UGS to the new UGHS!!!! BEAUTIFUL!! Im overwhelmed at all the new shoes! So sorry i cannot comment individually. TOo behind to even count!!!


----------



## charliefarlie

Purrrfect said:


> My patent pigalles 120...got them off *bay after the kind ladies here authenticated them. (thank you ~ to the experts)
> 
> My cat came over with his mouse - seems to be thinking of his mouse and then looks at the CLs - as if they are a big mouse, but grabs his mouse to play and later gives the CLs some love....
> 
> sorry the soles look off in color - my bedroom lighting makes certain colors  wonky and didn't want the flash to freak the cat...



Great shoes, I really love the 1st and last pics, your cat looks like he has a gorgeous personality


----------



## purseinsanity

I die over all these!!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

The Pigalle makes my heart skip a beat every time...congrats *Purrrfect*!


----------



## phiphi

what a way to start a morning - gorgeous shoe eye candy everyone! just stunning!!


----------



## heatherB

*Purrrfect*, your kitty is so cute!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ct-*they look great! 

*wanna- *I love the color

*purrrfect- *they are hot, congrats!


----------



## Purrrfect

Thank you ladies...I will tell my kitty he has tpf fans.  His ego will love that. hehehe.


----------



## bec_h_med

My new babies. I just got my hands on them this morning. Finally a pair of HGs to add to my collection.....
http://s692.photobucket.com/albums/vv287/bec_h_photo/


----------



## cts900

^^So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

*Lizzie, ct462, and dezy*, thanks so much!!  *Batty*, I was so afraid I'd get an email stating they were no longer available!  
*Purrrfect*-- Love the Pigalle's!!!
*Bec*-- Hot shoes!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Lovely, *Bec*! Are those Architek's? (Trying to brush up on my CL knowledge lol)


----------



## rdgldy

*Purrrfect,* love the pigalles and the kitty!!


----------



## Aniski

bec_h_med said:


> My new babies. I just got my hands on them this morning. Finally a pair of HGs to add to my collection.....
> http://s692.photobucket.com/albums/vv287/bec_h_photo/



Congrats bec!!  They are lovely!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I was going to wait until tomorrow to take a few quick pics, but I had to wait for my load of laundry to dry (and grandson finally went to bed). So...here's a quick reveal of one of my purchases from today, along with my newly vibramed pair from last week. My grandson decided to take them out of the box, so there was paper everywhere.

Belle Booties 85 in Camel - These run TTS (CL size, that is)
















Here they are with the Belle Booties 100 in Black Kid (these are ½ size up from TTS)


----------



## bec_h_med

My lovely Architeks!  Thank you so much everyone. I'm so pleased with them. Fit TTS for me (36.5). I'll try to get an outfit or modelling pic when I wear them for the first time.
Xx


----------



## aeross

I need to update my collection badly but here's my latest purchase that I have managed to take a Pic of 

Doremi 120 in Red Pony/Black Patent calf


----------



## icecreamom

*aeross* Those are super hawt! Me likey a lot


----------



## erinmiyu

*aeross *i LOVE those! i like the dorepi but really prefer round toes. i've never seen that colorway on those! are they a boutique exclusive?


----------



## NANI1972

Elisa- Love your MBB!!!

ct462- Great color on your VPs!

wanna- Great purchase, I really need some CL wedges, those look comfy!

Purrrfect- Your kitty is adorable and your Pigalles are hot!

Batty- Wow your are really getting some great shoes lately, congrats!

bec- Woohoo I love Architeks, I so want a pair. Congrats!

aeross- Wow, those are awsome, so different!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Those are hot, *aeross*!


----------



## cts900

*Batty:* Our boot lady! I am so happy for you on both pairs.  They are soooo battylicious! 
*aeross: *That is one seriously sexy pair of shoes. Wowza .


----------



## ct462

Batty, congrats on your fab boots! Aeross, your doremi's are hot!


----------



## erinmiyu

*batty* i love the color of the suede! gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

*aeross*: those are so gorgeous!

Thank you so much, *Nani*, *cts*,* ct* & *erin*. I do love boots, but I bow to the boot queen...CFellis. Her collection is TDF.


----------



## SassySarah

Batty - they are gorgeous!  You're making me think I may need to get this boot for my "every day" boot!


----------



## BattyBugs

Sarah, the suede with the 85 heel is so comfortable. Even _I_ can walk in them without a problem & now I want them in every color. My daughter told me I look like a "broken dinosaur" when I try to walk in the 100s.


----------



## Aniski

Batty - gorgeous boots!!  I feel like I need boots in my life now!
Aeross - Fab shoes!!


----------



## Chins4

aeross said:


> I need to update my collection badly but here's my latest purchase that I have managed to take a Pic of
> 
> Doremi 120 in Red Pony/Black Patent calf


----------



## rdgldy

*A*., those are fabulous!!!!
*batty*, love the booties.


----------



## phiphi

*aeross* - oh woooooow!!
*batty* - the booties rock!!


----------



## strsusc

*batty* I  those booties!!!  

Now where are those MB's from NM?!?!?!


----------



## SassySarah

Something really yummy arrived today!  *Cramberry *Decolletes my HG!!!  










And the UPS guy is still "out for delivery" with my other pair or two and then I am done for a while.


----------



## karwood

*batty,* love the booties, especially the camel suede
*aeross,* They are super fab! Congrats!
*sassy,* They are lovely and the color is very pretty.


----------



## strsusc

*sassy* that color is TDF!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*batty:* Lovely new pairs!!!!! Perfect for fall!! 
*Sassy:* I just love the color of them!!!!! DREAMY!!!  COngrats!
*aeross*: They are divine!!! COngrats!


----------



## kramer125

Sassy, those are gorgeous!!!  I think I need something Cramberry


----------



## NANI1972

Sassy- Those are some yummy Cramberrys! Congrats!


----------



## Aniski

Sassy - they are TDF!!


----------



## JRed

It's been a while since I've shared.  Here are my latest additions.

Black Suede Bibi


----------



## JRed

Rollerball flats.


----------



## JRed

OMG, *Sassy*.  I am loving that Cramberry colour!!!!


----------



## JRed

I've always wanted a pair of these booties!  Congrats, *Batty*!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Congrats on the HG, *Sassy*!! 

*JRed*, both pairs are amazing!


----------



## ElisaBr13

*OMG, I got the AMBERS, they are to die for!!! I can't believe it.. * I'll post pictures as soon as I leave happy hour!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

shockboogie said:


> Received my Silk Strass Declics the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Thank you so much to a special tPFer who was responsible in strassing out my nude kid declics! _


 
OMG!!!  These are the most beautiful shoes that I have ever seen!


----------



## wannaprada

Batty-- What a cute bootie!  I can't wait to see a modeling pic!
Aeross-- what a super sexy shoe!
Sassy--Love the cranberry!
JRed--great purchases!


----------



## RedBottomLover

JRed said:


> Rollerball flats.


the more i see these flats the more im REALLY considering buying them. love these!


----------



## Popsicool

*Batty* - I'm loving your booties. Black patent is super sexy (I think I'm still waiting to see photos of you wearing these with your new leggings!!) and caramel suede is gorg! Don't you just love 85 heels?? My 85s now seriously feel like flats!

*Aeross* - I die! That red is hot and the fact that it's pony as well!!! Black & red combo always wins. 

*Sassy* - I'm dribbling at the sight of your cramberries! Delicious!

*JRed* - Love the Bibi and I'm always a sucker for spikes so two thumbs up


----------



## JRed

Thank you *Klassic*, *wannaprada*, *RedBottomLover* and *Popsicool*!


----------



## Popsicool

I have something a lil special to share today... They arrived about a week ago and were a purchase from one of the most wonderful tPF-ers, and purely by accident!! I've been wanting this shoe for a while since it's what my true love Calypso is based on. I tried them on at the Singapore boutique when I was there a few months ago but they only had my size in nude. Then I saw these, not only in black, but in black *suede*!!! 

The really funny thing is that before me and the tPF-er I got them from, they belong to another tPF-er!! Thank you ladies, these are now home for good. 

I present to you Miss Clichy (140) in black velvety suede! Sorry for the crappy shots, couldn't resist just taking some with the phone in the office.











I really wanted these to try a DIY Calypso but they're so beautiful I'm worried about messing them up


----------



## NANI1972

Popsi- Wow, love your Miss Clichys, they are beautiful!


----------



## handbag_newbie

oh *popsi*, now I'm contemplating black suede


----------



## RedBottomLover

*popsi* they're TDF!


----------



## christine0628

Popsi - those are beautiful as is!  Congrats on your newly acquired beauties!


----------



## Ilgin

Gorgeous,*Popsi*! They look so good with black leggings!!


----------



## Aniski

JRed - those bibis are 
Popsi - love those clichys!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you *Sara, Aniski, rdgldy, Phiphi, strs, karwood, clothing, JRed, Wanna & Popsicool*. As for the MBP's, I had to order them, since they never seem to have my size in the store. I should have them by Wednesday.

*Sarah*: I love the cramberries! Do you keep staring at the gorgeous color?
*JRed*: Congrats on the Bibis and spikes.
*Elisa*: I can't wait to see photos of your Ambers.
*Popsi*: The suede Clichys are so pretty.


----------



## kima976

I LOVE THESE!!! Best of all I can WALK in THEM!!!!


----------



## MadameElle

Hi Kima...congratualtions on your MBBs.  They look GORGEOUS on you.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Kima, love the MBBs. Those are next on my list. Did they run TTS for you?


----------



## kima976

Yup, TTS.


----------



## kima976

RedBottomLover said:


> Kima, love the MBBs. Those are next on my list. Did they run TTS for you?


 
There is a size 37 listed on the bay for 800 start, 1000 BIN......if you interested!!


----------



## wannaprada

OMG *Popsi*, I LOVE THEM!! Between those and the Bibi, I must get a pair of suede CLs for the winter!  *Kima*, congrats on the MBB's!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Popsi: Congrats on the Miss Clichy!!


----------



## cts900

*Sassy*: The color is one of the most beautiful Msr. Louboutin has ever made IMO and I LOVE the decollete.  Perfection. 
*JRed*: Two FIERCE choices. Congrats. 
*Popsi*: Ahhhhhhhhhh, so sexy. They look amazing on you, woman! 
*kima*: Congrats again!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on your MBBs, Kima!


----------



## Popsicool

*NANI, handbag, RedBottom, christine, Ilgin, Aniski, Batty, wanna, Lizzie, cts*  

Black suede really is so gorgeous, makes the shoes look softer and more feminine even with a 4cm platform! I remember with the nappa ones you could kind of see the platform through the leather but not with these.

And they are so comfy. 

I heard there might be more colours of Miss Clichy coming soon. I'd kill for it in purple or gray!


----------



## erinmiyu

*sassy* - i DIE over the decolletes! incroyable!
*jred* - hot additions!
*popsicool *- those are super duper sexy! i love cl suede!
*kima* - gorgeous!


----------



## icecreamom

*Popsi * those are beautiful!
*Sassy* Cranberries!  they are delightful!
*Jred* Great new purchases! two completely different styles, I love it!


----------



## Popsicool

*kima* - hot hot hot!


----------



## pooh1001a

kima, I'm dying as I look at your gorgeous shoes.  Congrats! Dying for a pair!  Are they comfy?


----------



## SassySarah

Thank you everyone!  I truly think the Decollete is my favorite style for me personally as more of an everyday shoe.  I still can't get over how magnificent the *cramberry *color is in real life!


----------



## SassySarah

*Kima *- congrats on he MBBs!  I love mine but have only ventured out once in them so far.


----------



## kima976

Thanks Sassy!!! How long did ya last in them?


----------



## BellaShoes

*kima*, your MBB's are fantastic!


----------



## SassySarah

kima976 said:


> Thanks Sassy!!! How long did ya last in them?



About 6 hours!  I went to a Lady Gaga Concert in them, so a few hours of it was sitting down.  The rest was bar, dinner, and walking to the event and back.  Got lots of compliments.  One girl even asked to take a picture of my feet and I let her.


----------



## kima976

pooh1001a said:


> kima, I'm dying as I look at your gorgeous shoes.  Congrats! Dying for a pair!  Are they comfy?


Yes .......they are comfortable, but I haven't worn them out yet!


----------



## kima976

SassySarah said:


> About 6 hours!  I went to a Lady Gaga Concert in them, so a few hours of it was sitting down.  The rest was bar, dinner, and walking to the event and back.  Got lots of compliments.  One girl even asked to take a picture of my feet and I let her.



OK, not bad. I'll let you know how I do!


----------



## Aniski

kima - the MBB look fab on you!!


----------



## strsusc

*kima* love the MBBs on you!!!!
*jred* those loafers look so cool!  Congrats! 
*popsi* love the new suede!  Perfect for fall/winter!


----------



## jeninvan

kima976 said:


> I LOVE THESE!!! Best of all I can WALK in THEM!!!!


 i love those kima!!! i always wanted to buy a pair but they don't carry them in canada and CL website doesn't ship here...you stated they run true to size...do you know if the bow area has some sort of "elastic" on them?...i saw a pair on the bay sz 37 but i have a high instep so not sure if they'll fit...congrats on a beautiful pair


----------



## SassySarah

jeninvan said:


> i love those kima!!! i always wanted to buy a pair but they don't carry them in canada and CL website doesn't ship here...you stated they run true to size...do you know if the bow area has some sort of "elastic" on them?...i saw a pair on the bay sz 37 but i have a high instep so not sure if they'll fit...congrats on a beautiful pair



Jeni - there is no elastic on the bow area.  I also have a high instep and I went TTS and they fit snug but the leather is so buttery soft it's not a problem and will stretch in time.


----------



## kima976

jeninvan said:


> i love those kima!!! i always wanted to buy a pair but they don't carry them in canada and CL website doesn't ship here...you stated they run true to size...do you know if the bow area has some sort of "elastic" on them?...i saw a pair on the bay sz 37 but i have a high instep so not sure if they'll fit...congrats on a beautiful pair


 Exactly what Sassy said. No elastic, but the leather is sooo soft, it will conform to your foot.


----------



## erinmiyu

SassySarah said:


> One girl even asked to take a picture of my feet and I let her.


lol i asked to take a picture of some gal's shoes at the mall today (they weren't cls)! i think it helped that i'm (hopefully) not too creepy looking.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Amazing new purchases, ladies!!!


----------



## jeninvan

sassy & kima...thanks girls for the advise...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

congrats on all the new additions ladies!


----------



## kett

Ahh I've missed so much fun! Bibi's and MBB's and cramberry! Oh my! Congrats all.


----------



## jeshika

jeninvan said:


> i love those kima!!! i always wanted to buy a pair but they don't carry them in canada and CL website doesn't ship here...you stated they run true to size...do you know if the bow area has some sort of "elastic" on them?...i saw a pair on the bay sz 37 but i have a high instep so not sure if they'll fit...congrats on a beautiful pair



because it is nappa, it will stretch with wear and mould to your feet... i too have a high instep/arch and that makes shoes with straps really annoying for me but my MBBs fit like a dream. i hth!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hi ladies... I'm mostly a lurker, and I've throughly enjoyed all the shoe porn here in the past few months! Tonight I would like to share my second pair...  They are SO comfy on.


----------



## MadameElle

Good evening ladies...I received my Greissimo Multi today.  Unfortunately, there is something wrong with my computer as I am unable to upload any pics at all:shame:

Thank you to *Nico* for quick response in the Sizing thread.

Thank you to *CTS900* for answering other questions regarding these shoes.

And thank you to the enablers; *Carlinha and Jeshika *for taking the time to PM me regarding these being available online and reassuring me that these will fit and will stretch.  
And they do


----------



## jeshika

MadameElle said:


> Good evening ladies...I received my Greissimo Multi today...
> 
> And thank you to the enablers; *Carlinha and Jeshika *for taking the time to PM me regarding these being available online and reassuring me that these will fit and will stretch
> And they do



 AHHHHHHHHHH  I'm so excited for you *MadameElle*!!!!! so happy that THEY FIT!!!! i know how much you wanted them!!!! Can't wait till you post piccies!!!!!! please o please o please


----------



## inspiredgem

xiaoxiao said:


> Hi ladies... I'm mostly a lurker, and I've throughly enjoyed all the shoe porn here in the past few months! Tonight I would like to share my second pair...  They are SO comfy on.



I love these in this color!!!   Where did you find them?


----------



## xiaoxiao

inspiredgem said:


> I love these in this color!!!   Where did you find them?



Thanks! Madison actually... They also have the black kid, but the buckles stand out much more in this colorway IMHO. And the best thing about suede? They are SO soft!


----------



## BellaShoes

inspiredgem said:


> I love these in this color!!!   Where did you find them?



They have this color at Saks as well...

*xiaoxiao*, fabulous!!


----------



## cts900

*Madame*: You are so very welcome! HUGE congrats. Can't WAIT to see them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*xiaoxiao*: Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Aniski

xiaoxiao - they look fab!

madame - congrats!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Thanks, *BellaShoes*, *cts900* and *Aniski*!  I can't wait to wear them out already.


----------



## SassySarah

xiaoxiao said:


> Hi ladies... I'm mostly a lurker, and I've throughly enjoyed all the shoe porn here in the past few months! Tonight I would like to share my second pair...  They are SO comfy on.



 them!!!  Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love them in the brown. Congratulations, xiaoxiao!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*xiaoxiao- *those are so perfect for Fall!!!!

*Madame- *congrats I can't wait to see!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*JRED:* The studs are COOL and the bibi's are pretty! Congrats! 
*Popsicool:* Wow the black suede clichy's are amazing on you congrats! 
*Kima*: :dreamy: Oh i am SOOO in love with the MBB's! Congrats! 
*xiaoxiao:* WOW! They are cool! Perfect for the upcoming weather! And if they are comfy thats a bonus! COngrats!
*Madame*: Congrats!!!! I love the greissimo multi's!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

*SassySarah*, *battybugs* and *dezynrbaglaydee *! I am super thrilled as I'm never into anything in brown, but I think the beige buckles are SO cool and versatile. I personally prefer this over the black c/w. And I'm so glad you guys like them too!

*clothingguru*, thank you! I spoke too soon LOL. My other CL is a 140 with double platform, and for some reason I find those much harder to walk in... I guess I just need more practice. And it gives me so much appreciation for you ladies who can walk in a 120 with no platform!


----------



## SassySarah

Hi ladies, here are my latest additions.  I found them on the bay.  I have no idea what the style name is and the seller didn't keep the original box.  I thought they were adorable and perfect for fall!  My mystery wedges:


----------



## Aniski

Sassy!!  Wow!  They are adorable!


----------



## ntntgo

*Army Green Talco Python AD 140s* (I got these brand new with dye spots missing all over the shoes. Thank God I have the best cobbler that could match the vegetable dye and spot dye the spots that CL missed. They're perfect now)

*Natural Python AD 140s*

*Very Prive Anthracite Laminato *(the color is to die for)

More on the way


----------



## icecreamom

You are right *Sara*, they are adorable!
*ntngo* Wow... those ADs are TDF  stunning!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sassy, love the mystery wedge!

*ntntgo*!! ARE YOU KIDDING ME!?!?!? They are all HOT!!


----------



## Tenley10

sarah - those are sooooo cute!!


----------



## Aniski

ntntgo - WOW!!  They are all gorgeous!


----------



## ct462

SassySarah, you have an awesome awesome collection of shoes! And yes, I did mean to type awesome TWICE!!

rtntgo- three is the charm! I am officially drooling over your pythons. Oh one of the many drawbacks of living in California!


----------



## SassySarah

aniski, icecreammom, Bella, Tenley - thank you so much!  I think these will be fun for fall which I can't wait for it to get here!

ct462 -  so much (yes I did mean thank you twice)


----------



## september gurl

*sarah,* cute wedges!


----------



## clothingguru

...


----------



## clothingguru

OMG!!!
*ntntgo:*_Army Green Talco Python AD 140s__ &
Natural Python AD 140s_ !!!!!! I DIE  

And more on the way!!!! OMG! *
Where did you get the Natural Python AD's... I NEED THEM! 


Sassy: *Those are so cute!!!! Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh goodness, ladies. Let me just say what my grandson says when he sees something he likes. Me please! All 4 pair are awesome!


----------



## bling*lover

I'm loving your new mystery wedges *Sassy* congrats!


----------



## immashoesaddict

ntntgo said:


> *Army Green Talco Python AD 140s* (I got these brand new with dye spots missing all over the shoes. Thank God I have the best cobbler that could match the vegetable dye and spot dye the spots that CL missed. They're perfect now)
> 
> *Natural Python AD 140s*
> 
> *Very Prive Anthracite Laminato *(the color is to die for)
> 
> More on the way


 

Nat...can i live in your closet room ? promoise i'll be good


----------



## cts900

*sassy*: I saw those and thought they were adorable.  I am so glad that a fellow tPFer has them!
*ntntgo*: Wow. Just unbelievable beauties in every way. Wow.


----------



## SassySarah

bling & cts - 

My impulse buy from Bluefly got here today.  I must say I am so happy and amazed that they fit as I normally wear a  38.5 in Biancas (1/2 size down from tts) and these are a 38.  I was worried about ordering but with some enabling from *NANI *I did, and they fit.  Thank you NANI!

Tourtelle Grey Suede Bianca


----------



## Aniski

Sassy - they are gorgeous!  Is the first picture closer to the true color or the second?


----------



## clothingguru

AMAZING SASSY!!! your on a role!!!! love them! congrats


----------



## rdgldy

*sassy*, the biancas are beautiful!!
*nat*, I can't take all these new beauties!!  And more to come.......I so love the army green ADs!!


----------



## BattyBugs

They are gorgeous, Sarah!


----------



## NANI1972

Yay *Sassy*!!!!  So glad they worked for you, I had a feeling they would. They are gorgeous BTW wish I could have gotten them. And you are so welcome!!!

*Ntntgo*- Love the ADs!!!


----------



## cts900

so gorgy, *sassy*!


----------



## SassySarah

*Aniski *- the color is closer in the 1st pic, the 2nd was with sunlight coming in the window.
*clothing, rdgldy, Batty, cts* - thank you ladies!
*Nani *- I will send good vibes your way and check Bluefly every morning for your pair to pop up!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OMG *Sassy! *I nearly fainted!!!! love them so much!!!! WISH I had grabbed a pair!!!


----------



## Jönathan

*Sassy, *Those Biancas are awesome! What a great addition to your collection.


----------



## carlinha

i am so sad i passed on these.... what was i thinking?!?!?! ush:


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ntntgo said:


> *Army Green Talco Python AD 140s* (I got these brand new with dye spots missing all over the shoes. Thank God I have the best cobbler that could match the vegetable dye and spot dye the spots that CL missed. They're perfect now)
> 
> *Natural Python AD 140s*
> 
> *Very Prive Anthracite Laminato *(the color is to die for)
> 
> More on the way




OMG soooooo beautiful !!!! I love the python AD's especially the natural ones TDF!!! I have the Anthracite Laminato MBPs and they go with every single dress  so easy to match the wardrobe but they are very fragile  Thanks for sharing Beautiful Nat!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

SassySarah said:


> bling & cts -
> 
> My impulse buy from Bluefly got here today.  I must say I am so happy and amazed that they fit as I normally wear a  38.5 in Biancas (1/2 size down from tts) and these are a 38.  I was worried about ordering but with some enabling from *NANI *I did, and they fit.  Thank you NANI!
> 
> Tourtelle Grey Suede Bianca




Love them Sassy!!!  Congrats ! make sure you protect them with spray because I would be so afraid to wear those out. My sister has a pair of ysl tribtoos in the light grey suede also and she wore them to a wedding for only a few hours and they got so dirty. They are beautiful!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

SassySarah said:


> Hi ladies, here are my latest additions.  I found them on the bay.  I have no idea what the style name is and the seller didn't keep the original box.  I thought they were adorable and perfect for fall!  My mystery wedges:



so cute!!! I love the lil bow in the front and wedges are so comfy yet sexy with crop denim!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

xiaoxiao said:


> Hi ladies... I'm mostly a lurker, and I've throughly enjoyed all the shoe porn here in the past few months! Tonight I would like to share my second pair...  They are SO comfy on.



I saw these at the Neimun Marcus Trunk show at the SF TPF meet and they are gorgeous!!! I love them Congrats !!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Popsicool said:


> I have something a lil special to share today... They arrived about a week ago and were a purchase from one of the most wonderful tPF-ers, and purely by accident!! I've been wanting this shoe for a while since it's what my true love Calypso is based on. I tried them on at the Singapore boutique when I was there a few months ago but they only had my size in nude. Then I saw these, not only in black, but in black *suede*!!!
> 
> The really funny thing is that before me and the tPF-er I got them from, they belong to another tPF-er!! Thank you ladies, these are now home for good.
> 
> I present to you Miss Clichy (140) in black velvety suede! Sorry for the crappy shots, couldn't resist just taking some with the phone in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted these to try a DIY Calypso but they're so beautiful I'm worried about messing them up



they are gorgeous!!! no don't do DIY  they are beautiful just as they are and you will be able to wear with so many things


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

JRed said:


> It's been a while since I've shared.  Here are my latest additions.
> 
> Black Suede Bibi




OMG I love these !!!!   you lucky gal!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BattyBugs said:


> I was going to wait until tomorrow to take a few quick pics, but I had to wait for my load of laundry to dry (and grandson finally went to bed). So...here's a quick reveal of one of my purchases from today, along with my newly vibramed pair from last week. My grandson decided to take them out of the box, so there was paper everywhere.
> 
> Belle Booties 85 in Camel - These run TTS (CL size, that is)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with the Belle Booties 100 in Black Kid (these are ½ size up from TTS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Batty they are gorgeous perfect for the fall and winter


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ct462 said:


> Finally arrived after days in transit, my metal patent VP... I'm a little disappointed cause there's a slight mark on the right... not quite a scuff and definitely not discoloration. :/ Nonetheless, they are keepers, and here's my amateur attempt at pics


*
Elisa* I love the color!!! I need that color in my closet


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Purrrfect said:


> My patent pigalles 120...got them off *bay after the kind ladies here authenticated them. (thank you ~ to the experts)
> 
> My cat came over with his mouse - seems to be thinking of his mouse and then looks at the CLs - as if they are a big mouse, but grabs his mouse to play and later gives the CLs some love....
> 
> sorry the soles look off in color - my bedroom lighting makes certain colors  wonky and didn't want the flash to freak the cat...




congrats *Purrrfect *I always wondered about Pigalles 120 are they comfy or somewhat comfy? I would love to try a pair


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

wannaprada said:


> Although I'm currently on a ban, for the price I figured why not? It's too cold outside to wear them now, but I'll be able to try them out in a few weeks while in Hawaii.
> 
> Barcelona



Those are so cute!!! I need a summery pair of wedges also !!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

carlinha said:


> i am so sad i passed on these.... what was i thinking?!?!?! ush:



Oh Nooo!  These are goregeous!!!

This is what I got yesterday. Dorepi 100 in leopard print calf hair and black patent


----------



## NANI1972

carlinha said:


> i am so sad i passed on these.... what was i thinking?!?!?! ush:


 

ITA. What stores, boutiques had these? Or would it be a fruitless effort for me to try and find them?


----------



## cts900

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Oh Nooo! These are goregeous!!!
> 
> This is what I got yesterday. Dorepi 100 in leopard print calf hair and black patent


 
Such a sexy pair! Congrats!


----------



## kett

How beautiful!


----------



## Aniski

They are hot CES!


----------



## Aniski

carlinha said:


> i am so sad i passed on these.... what was i thinking?!?!?! ush:



Maybe another pair will make its way to you...


----------



## icecreamom

*Sassy * More Biancas! yayyyy  i love!


----------



## karwood

*kima,* congrats on your MBB! They look fab on you. 
*xiao,* gorgeous
*ntngo,*
*sassy,* cute wedges and love the color of your Biancas.
*Icook*, beautiful!


----------



## babyontheway

These shoes are really "simple", but had to have them because I love the flannel!  The only shoes I could find in flannel were flats, simples and biancas- and regretfully I can't even take 5 steps in the bianca  I am too shy to post modeling shots


----------



## ElisaBr13

*Sassy*, Love the Biancas. Great Find! *Babyontheway*, I LOVE FLANNEL. perfect color for the winter. Congrats ladys.


----------



## ElisaBr13

*Icook*, leopard is HOT! 

These just arrived from the bay. Could you belive I scored these for only $250, shipping included. How could i resist. and not to mention, these are my first BASIC pair, lol. 

Alti Pump 160


----------



## SassySarah

Baby love the flannel!
Elisa - what a steal! Congrats!!!


----------



## Aniski

baby - They look great!  
elisa - Wow!  Congrats!


----------



## cts900

*baby*: I love simples and I love flannel.  Home run!
*Elisa*: They are perfection.

Congrats ladies!


----------



## clothingguru

*baby:* Love them! Congrats!!!!!! 
*elisa:* LOVE the ALTI's!!!!!! COngrats!


----------



## savvysgirl

Lovely new additions ladies! 

I have a few new pairs but i wanted to post these lovelies ... just because! I have badly wanted a pair of Eugenies for a while now but when i finally located a pair i couldnt face paying full retail when i knew they had reached the sale in some boutiques. Then these appeared on theoutnet yesterday. I actually bought them thinking they were actually Eugenies and then realised after i had paid that they were actually Altis! Still love them though 






I'll post better pics and my other new additions soon


----------



## phiphi

ack! so many pretty shoes!!! i have to pick myself up and will come back to comment on them all.  great buys ladies!


----------



## Miss_smidge

Hello, first post. I've recently developed a CL addiction after going to Paris to buy my first pair - Decoltissimo 100s - and I've just bought my 2nd today - Materna 70s. I love them both, not just for the way they look but the way they make me feel too!http://www.theoutnet.com/product/207930


----------



## Aniski

savvysgirl said:


> Lovely new additions ladies!
> 
> I have a few new pairs but i wanted to post these lovelies ... just because! I have badly wanted a pair of Eugenies for a while now but when i finally located a pair i couldnt face paying full retail when i knew they had reached the sale in some boutiques. Then these appeared on theoutnet yesterday. I actually bought them thinking they were actually Eugenies and then realised after i had paid that they were actually Altis! Still love them though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post better pics and my other new additions soon



Savvy, they are so gorgeous!!   Congratulations!


----------



## Miss_smidge

Have worked out how to post a picture now, sorry! Here are my first ever pair bought in June from Paris for my birthday, only 3 months later and I'm onto my 2nd pair! Apologies if this is in the wrong place...

http://www.miss-smidge.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/loubs.jpg


----------



## babyontheway

thanks ladies!  :tpfrox:


----------



## icecreamom

Gorgeous New Additions ladies  Too hot to handle!!


----------



## tampura

OMG *savvysgirl*, those are TOO fabulous!!    I actually think they look even better than the Eugenies!  Congrats on an amazing Outnet score. 



savvysgirl said:


> Lovely new additions ladies!
> 
> I have a few new pairs but i wanted to post these lovelies ... just because! I have badly wanted a pair of Eugenies for a while now but when i finally located a pair i couldnt face paying full retail when i knew they had reached the sale in some boutiques. Then these appeared on theoutnet yesterday. I actually bought them thinking they were actually Eugenies and then realised after i had paid that they were actually Altis! Still love them though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post better pics and my other new additions soon


----------



## rdgldy

*savvy,* they're beautiful!!  How fast you got them too.


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Savvy* they are gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

*Miss_smidge*: Congrats on your new pair!
*savvy*: How gorgeous are those!!!!!!!???????  Unbelievable.


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, *adctd2onlnshpng*.


----------



## BattyBugs

The leopard is hot,* Icook*!
A lovely basic, *Elisa*!
*Savvy*, the Altis are really gorgeous.
Congrats, *Miss_smidge*.

Such pretty new CLs, ladies!


----------



## Aniski

*miss_smidge* congratulations!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Baby*, perfect staple... the simple!

*savvy*... caught you over in the outnet thread but I wills ay it again... SO SPECTACULAR!

*Elise,* congrats on your steal...fabulous Alti's


----------



## BellaShoes

*IcookIeatIshop*... gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous *Sassy*.... absolutely fabulous!


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> Fabulous *Sassy*.... absolutely fabulous!



Thanks Bella!  I'm so glad I got them. I'm wearing them around the house now doing chores just breaking them in.


----------



## clothingguru

*Savy:* They are beautiful!!!! COngrats on finding your UGH! 
*Miss_smidge*: Congrats on you new pairs!!!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you for your lovely comments *aniski*,*tampura,rdgldy,bling*lover,cts,batty,bella, & CG *


----------



## nillacobain

savvysgirl said:


> Lovely new additions ladies!
> 
> I have a few new pairs but i wanted to post these lovelies ... just because! I have badly wanted a pair of Eugenies for a while now but when i finally located a pair i couldnt face paying full retail when i knew they had reached the sale in some boutiques. Then these appeared on theoutnet yesterday. I actually bought them thinking they were actually Eugenies and then realised after i had paid that they were actually Altis! Still love them though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post better pics and my other new additions soon


 
 Savvy, I think they are so beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## mal

savvysgirl said:


> Lovely new additions ladies!
> 
> I have a few new pairs but i wanted to post these lovelies ... just because! I have badly wanted a pair of Eugenies for a while now but when i finally located a pair i couldnt face paying full retail when i knew they had reached the sale in some boutiques. Then these appeared on theoutnet yesterday. I actually bought them thinking they were actually Eugenies and then realised after i had paid that they were actually Altis! Still love them though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post better pics and my other new additions soon


----------



## erinmiyu

so jawdroppingly gorgeous, *savvy*!


----------



## icecreamom

My Ron Rons are here! I couldn't be happier with my purchase, they look flawless! The color is amazing.. and they are super comfortable! I finally found my everyday shoe 

But first... a picture of my little helper.. Mister *Dolce*





Now.. to the shoes!









And Mr. Dolce showing his love and respect for Louboutin


----------



## BattyBugs

Love your helper & your Ron Rons.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ladies, I am seriously behind in this thread, so please excuse the length of this post. :shame:

*Popsicool* - the nude engins are HOT!  Congrats on finding your HG!  And OMG those studios....I already wanted them, you go and post such amazing pictures!  Congrats on finding them!  And your MC are soooo pretty!
*bornfree* - love both the pairs - CL lace is soooo gorgeous!
*SassySarah* - OMG, you are on a roll!  I can't keep up with all your new lovlies!  The studded VPs look amazing on you, and I love your bday outfit - happy belated birthday!  The black Bibis are so sexy, and your butterflies are TDF!  The lizzie biancas are the cream of the crop!  The color and texture is just so incredible.  I so badly want a pair of those cramberry decolletes, and the wedges are fabulous!
*wannaprada* - The mumbai flats in patent are so sexy!  I was looking at a printed pair on bluefly and your pics are making me want them!  The big lips are fab -glad you got them!  And the wedges are so perfect for summer and fall!
*l.a_girl* - The lilac suede is so pretty and feminine!  What a perfect pair!  And those glitters....  The Very Verys are so pretty in ivory, and we are shoe twins on the black Jolies (hope you can make them work - they are one of my favorite pairs!)  I also adore the color on those Barbie claudias.
*nexisfan* - Wow, i love the suede mary janes!  The gray is so luscious!
*handbag* - OMG, I'm dying over your greasepaint simples!  I  them!  Happy belated birthday!
*Cbattung* - your dorepis are gorgeous!
*jeninvan* - gorgeous two pairs! Congrats on your HG!
*Batty *- love the boots - so perfect for fall,a nd the sandals are so cute!
*Caitle* - gorgeous pairs!  The cramberry color is TDF and the wallis are such great everyday shoes!
*hannah* - The Quepi Reci are so fun and cute!
*Chins* - those clichys are so AMAZING!!  I have never seen that finish and it's absolutely stunning!
*LouboutinHottie* - congrats - they are gorgeous!
*erin* - those adonas are SO gorgeous - they look perfect on you!
*bvbirdygirl* - those Glitter LL are beautiful - you are making me want something in the mini multi glitter!
*ct462*- OMG, those bow-t's - I drool every time I see them in that color!  And the color of your VPs is so pretty!
*shock* - your strass Declics are truely spectacular!  The tPF'er that strassed them for your is super talented!
*Omaha *- the black VC have always been a favorite of mine!  Congrats on your second pair!
*compulsive* -  Those have to be one of the hottest boots ever!
*NANI* - congrats on finding the nude Biancas!  The color looks incredible with your skin tone!
*midg* - the nude rolandos are beautiful on you!
*elf *- what a great lunch break!  The Bibis are TDF!
*rdgldy* - the Leopard YYZ are fierce!  Glad they fit out of the box!
*karwood* - OMG, another pair of UV Bibis!  You are killing me - they are so fabulous!
*deconstruction* - Congrats on your wedding!  Your shoes were gorgeous and I love that they are pink!
*RedBottomLover* - Congrats on your first pair!  The are sooo sexy!
*cuddles* - WOW!  What a wonderful hubby you have - I can't think of a better present than a pair of CLs!  Happy belated birthday!
*gymangel* - I love the color of your c'est mois!  They look so pretty on you.
*ntngo* - OMG, what a haul!  They are all spectacular - but those silver snake VPs (HPs?) and the lizzie biancas are my favs!  OK, and the python ADs!
*laninya* - OMG all that strass - i'm in shoe heaven!
*Elephanta *- Great haul!  Your biancas are incredible!
*madamefifi* - the color on those biancas is so pretty!
*KlassicKouture* - The PZ are so HTF and pretty!  I'm sorry they weren't in as good shape as you thought, but they are still stunning!
*moshi *- congrats on your HG!  They are awesome!
*miami.one*- great deal on your decolletes - what a great classic!
*ElisaBR* - The MBB booties are fabulous! And those altis are a total steal!  Congrats!
*Purrrfect* - the pigalle 120's in black patent have to be the sexiest shoes ever!  Love them!
*bec_h_med* - congrats - they are wonderful!
*aeross* - LOVE the red pony on those doremis - so lavish!
*JRed *- great new pairs!  The Bibi are stunning and the flats are so fun!
*kima *- your MBBs are killing me!  I want a pair!
*xiaoxiao* - Awesome boots!  They are making me want the cooler weather!
*lcookleatlshop* - Your Dorepis look perfect on you!
*babyontheway* - they are simples but they are not simple!  I LOVE the flannel!
*savvy* - Oh crap, those Altis take my breath away (dare I say I like them better than the Eugines?)!  Congrats on getting them!
*Miss_smidge* - congrats on your first pair!
*icrecreamom* - The color on the ron rons is stunning - love them with jeans as well!  And Mr. Dolce is the cutest!

I hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Holy crap those are STUNNING *savvy!* 

*babyontheway:* Simples are by far my favorite and most understated CLs.  

*Elisa:* HAWT! *looking around for a fan*

*Icook:* ROAR!  I love them!

*Miss* Your new shoes are beautiful! Congrats!

*icecreamom:* The Ron Rons are gorgeous on you!  And little Dolce is adorable too!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Icecream, your chihuahua is the cutest ever, and he/she matches so well with you new ron rons!!


----------



## laurenam

Is Mr. Dolce licking the Ron Rons? That's so cute!!

Love that color!!! They look amazing!


----------



## ElisaBr13

A special thanks to *Dukeprincess, Louboutinerd, Bellashoes, Batty, Sassy, Cts, and Clothingguru* 

*Savygirl,* WHAT AN AMAZING SCORE!!!!

So now, I would like to introduce to you one of my most recently purchased pair, but before that I would like to share with you a little story behind them (G6 style).

When pictures of the Fall/Spring season was being updated on the forum, I saw 2 pairs that I fell in love with. So of course, I called the Miami Boutique and started asking for info on these lovely pairs. I was told by Nathalie that one of them would not be fabricated and was more of a mock-up, but that the other one would be coming out in fall/spring (not sure). So i questioned her on pricing and when she told me I was super bummed out, because until then I had never paid over $500 on a pair of shoes. Long story short, I gradually builT a relationship with an SA in Neiman's and she showed me the picture of these and said that she would separate a pair for me as soon as they came in (this was 3 months ago). I said what the heck, I will try them on but could never afford to purchase them. Last week Friday I got a call from my SA and she said that they where in, but she didn't receive my size. I told her I was going to the store anyways for Friday Night Out and view them. As soon as I saw them I was in LOVE, they simply took my breathe away. I tried on the 35.5 (im a true 36.5) which fit pretty tight but I didnt want to miss the opportunity.  BACK TO REALITY the price was super duper high and I couldn't bare to spend that money on a pair. I then remembered about the 6 months financing with no interest that NM was offering.  So to justify the purchase, they will only cost me $430 a month.  My SA ordered me the size 36 and I picked them up yesterday 

I also just purchased my first CL Clutch, at NMLC for $560  I love great deals


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Stunning *Elisa*!  They take my breath away.  Congrats!!

Is the clutch goa?  It looks so soft and lovely!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Whats goa? Its very very soft, It is still stuffed with tissue to maintain that shape.


----------



## cts900

*iceacream*: I adore the color and I think the Ron Ron is a timeless classic! Congrats!
*elisa*: Incredible beauties. Amazing.


----------



## clothingguru

*icecreammom:* Congrats i love the color of them! They look so good on you!
*Elisa:* YOU ARE ON A ROLE! You have truly caught the CL BUG!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Im so glad you got your hands on your UGH! They are truly gorgeous !!!!! BREATHTAKING actually!  x a million!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

ElisaBr13 said:


> Whats goa? Its very very soft, It is still stuffed with tissue to maintain that shape.



I _think_ it's goat skin?  A few seasons ago there some shoes that came in it, and I thought it looked amazing.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *nilla,mal,erin,loubienerd,duke* & *elisa* 
*
Icecream*, love the Ron Rons. I crave something in marron glace. Such a gorgeous colour. Dolce is a CUTIE!!! 

*Elisa*, congrats on your Ambers & clutch!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OMG ladies what AMAZING AMAZING Buys!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Batty*, *Duke* and *LouboutinNerd* 

*lauren* yes! He was licking the ronrons, well he loves licking!... haha I had to stop him, it tickles 

*elisa* Dolce does match my new ronrons! LOL and OMG Your new purchase is amazing! I have no words... simpply stunning --->


----------



## icecreamom

*cts900* Yay! I'm so happy Thank you 
*clothing* Thanks! I wore them all day at work to break them in, it seems like the myth is true! the ronrons are the most comfortable pair hehe 
Thanks *savvy*... Dolce sends you a big kiss 
Thank you  *Dezy*


----------



## SassySarah

*ice cream *- congrats on the Ron Rons!  Dolce is adorable!
*Elisa *- OMG woman I am at a loss for words.  <picking my jaw up off the keyboard>


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Elisa* they are stunning! :sunnies


----------



## Aniski

Icecream - they are just gorgeous!
Elisa - gorgeous!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Elisa, they are truly spectacular...congrats!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Oh Amber...they are incredible,* Elisa*!!


----------



## Jönathan

*icecreammom,* Beautiful Ron Rons! BTW, Mr. Dolce rules!
*Elisa, *Those are incredible shoes!!


----------



## ct462

icecreamom, you're absolutely right! Your Ron Ron's make wonderful everyday shoes and you picked a stunning color.  Mr. Dolce is such a cutie! 

LouboutinNerd, thank you for your extensive post, glad to see you back 

Elisa, those are my UHG shoes! They look amazing on you, and I'm glad you were able to get them despite their extravagant price. Enjoy them in great health.


----------



## carlinha

wow *louboutinnerd*, it's so amazing of you to take the time to compliment everyone's new pairs!    i'm too lazy for that 

but congrats to everyone who has scored something fantastic!!! 

*savv*, girl, you know those shoes are amazing and meant to be for you!  

*elisa* - so happy you scored your UHG!!!  they are just breathtaking aren't they?  i had been waiting for mine for almost 6 months, and they did not disappoint at all!!!   wear them well... and they look fantastic with the clutch also!


----------



## Popsicool

Wow, my head's spinning from all the amazing additions while I've been away!

*savvy* - I never new knew these existed.. OMG. To tell the truth, I prefer them in the Alti shape!! (Hmm, a bit biased...)

*icecream* - aren't Ron Rons just the best?! I love the colour of yours, and your little helper. 

*Elisa* - 110% worth it!!! They're stunning.... 

*LoubNerd* - how super sweet of you to go all that way back!! Thank you so much. I'm still absolutely in love with the Engins, and Studios, and eel MCs, and studded VPs, and Altis etc etc...  them all!!


----------



## flowergirly

icecreamom said:


> ...But first... a picture of my little helper.. Mister *Dolce*


Awww ... I want one!


----------



## BattyBugs

Madame Butterfly Pump in black suede with 85 heel


----------



## purseinsanity

Black Studded Pigalle Flats!!


----------



## purseinsanity

And I've wanted these FOREVER!!  My first CL website purchase:


----------



## cts900

*batty*: the are just so pretty. congrats!
*purse*: two fabulous buys! i love that you went fierce in two totally different ways.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *cts900*!!!


----------



## elfgirl

Auuggh! I've missed seeing everyone's new acquisitions so much!

*Purse*: I love your new buys! The Pigalle flats are fantastic & you can never go wrong with nude! I'm glad you finally got your nude VPs!

*Batty*: Those MB pumps are adoreable.  Great work shoes!

*Elisa*: Congrats on the Ambers! The colors on those are just stunning! And your eBay Altis are fantastic--what a great deal!

*icecreamom*: Those are lovely RonRons! (Marron glace, I think?)

*Miss_smidge*: Pigalles! Yay! 

*savvy*: Those Altis are TDF! Congrats on snagging them from the sale!

*babyontheway*: Love the flannel simples--I have the Biancas and the fabric is so fantastic.

*IcookIeatIshop*: Gorgeous Dorepi!  I love this style more every time I see it.

*Sassy*: That tourtelle color is so beautiful--congrats on a wonderful pair of Biancas!  And I love those wedges. They are too cute!

*ntntgo*: Three heartstopping pairs! Those army green python ADs are my favorite, I think.  

*xiaoxiao*: Gorgeous Guerrieres! I love that colorway!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thank you sweetie!  Unfortunately, I have to size down in both.  I can never get these CL sizes right, LOL!


----------



## icecreamom

*Purse*, amazing new purchases!  Die for Vps
*Batty* You made me feel butterflies


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *icecreamom*!


----------



## Melocoton

Purseinsanity, great purchases.  Love them both!  How do the flats fit, TTS or did you go up 1/2 size ?


----------



## BattyBugs

Two amazing purchases, purse. Congratulations!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats on your purchases *purse*, they are both fantastic!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Batty*! Congrats on your MB's!

*Purse*, lovely Nude VP's... lovely. Your studded flats are hot!


----------



## BellaShoes

So this is totally premature because I won't actually have them until after I return from my Birthday vacation.... but wanna see my Birthday present to me! 

(_Pictures and shoes Courtesy of my CL angel_) 

Ladies... I just could not help myself.... *Happy 40th Birthday to ME!* 

Thank you, thank you, thank you my beautiful CL Angel... you know who you are 

*Nude Mini Glitter Altadama 140mm's*


----------



## Aniski

Batty - I love them!!  I think I should add them back to my siggy!!
Purse - they are both awesome pairs!
Bella - they are gorgeous!!  And happy 40th!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Aniski*!!!


----------



## ntntgo

Here I am...Miss America.  Where's my Tiara????


----------



## Aniski

Aww...they are cute ntntgo!!  Now if only CL made tiaras as well...


----------



## ntntgo

BellaShoes said:


> So this is totally premature because I won't actually have them until after I return from my Birthday vacation.... but wanna see my Birthday present to me!
> 
> (_Pictures and shoes Courtesy of my CL angel_)
> 
> Ladies... I just could not help myself.... *Happy 40th Birthday to ME!*
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you my beautiful CL Angel... you know who you are
> 
> *Nude Mini Glitter Altadama 140mm's*


 
SOOOOOOO Love them. You know those are my go to shoes.  And Happy Birthday, beautiful.  Wear them in the best of health, the greatest of wealth and the best year ever. artyhat:


----------



## surlygirl

*nat *- i love the miss america!!! they are fantastic on you, although i think that wonder woman is a more apt moniker for you and the shoes!!! 

*bella *- those are lovely & will look even lovelier on you! congrats on getting them, enjoy your upcoming vacation and most of all happy, happy birthday!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Melocoton said:


> Purseinsanity, great purchases.  Love them both!  How do the flats fit, TTS or did you go up 1/2 size ?



Thanks *Melocoton*!  I usually go up a 1/2 size with CL flats, so I did with these, but I need to go TTS.  They're actually amazingly comfy!  I'm thinking of getting them in red too!


----------



## purseinsanity

BattyBugs said:


> Two amazing purchases, purse. Congratulations!



  Thank you dear *Batty*!


----------



## purseinsanity

bling*lover said:


> Congrats on your purchases *purse*, they are both fantastic!



  Many thanks *bling*lover*!


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> *Batty*! Congrats on your MB's!
> 
> *Purse*, lovely Nude VP's... lovely. Your studded flats are hot!



Thank you *Bella*!  :kiss:


----------



## purseinsanity

*Bella*!  Those are TDF!  Happy happy 40th!!!  May it be as wonderful as you!


----------



## purseinsanity

Aniski said:


> Batty - I love them!!  I think I should add them back to my siggy!!
> Purse - they are both awesome pairs!
> Bella - they are gorgeous!!  And happy 40th!!



  Thanks *Aniski*!


----------



## purseinsanity

ntntgo said:


> Here I am...Miss America.  Where's my Tiara????



Gorgeous!!


----------



## lulabee

ntntgo said:


> Here I am...Miss America. Where's my Tiara????


 Wowza!!! You are the hottness!!! Love them!


----------



## SassySarah

Bella - I'm so glad you got those!  The lovely seller offered to ship them to me just to try on, but I wouldn't let myself be tempted!  I was also afraid they'd be a tad big big but those are going to look perfect on you!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you for your kind words and birthday wishes *ntntgo*, *purse* and *sassy*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, ladies!

Wow! Happy birthday Bella. Those are amazing!
Congratulations, Miss America, ntntgo!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Batty*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *ntntgo* on your Miss America's!


----------



## carlinha

*batty* - i love butterflies!

*purseinsanity* - what great purchases!  the pigalle flats have extra oomph with the studs, and the nude patent VPs are the ULTIMATE classic pair!  enjoy them!

*bella* - ooooOooOOOoOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo   
i die.  i am so glad you got these special shoes for your birthday!!!

*ntngo* - wonder wonder wonder WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i LOVE these shoes!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Elisa:* Wowza, those are breathtaking! 

*Batty:* I  Black Butterflies! 

*Bella:* Happy Birthday gorgeous!  Those ADs are the perfect way to celebrate!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Yayyyyy Happy Happy Birthday Beautiful *Bella *  they are beautiful just like you and I can't wait to see your mod pics!!! hurry back !!! take lots of pictures on your trip!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ntntgo said:


> Here I am...Miss America.  Where's my Tiara????




yayyyy *Nat*!!! those are super hotttttt!!! I need to win the damn lotto!!! :banned: btw I got a chance to see your collection  TDF!!! and I love your blog!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

purseinsanity said:


> Black Studded Pigalle Flats!!




 OMG *Purse * those are fierce!!!! I love your new nudes also can  never go wrong with nude!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BattyBugs said:


> Madame Butterfly Pump in black suede with 85 heel




Congrats *Batty *your on a roll ! Love the Butterflies I love anything with bows I am a sucker for CLs with bows


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*Elisa * Gorgeous Buys LOVE the ambers  and the clutch is the icing on the cake  so hottt! you are def going to stop traffic with those ambers


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

savvysgirl said:


> Lovely new additions ladies!
> 
> I have a few new pairs but i wanted to post these lovelies ... just because! I have badly wanted a pair of Eugenies for a while now but when i finally located a pair i couldnt face paying full retail when i knew they had reached the sale in some boutiques. Then these appeared on theoutnet yesterday. I actually bought them thinking they were actually Eugenies and then realised after i had paid that they were actually Altis! Still love them though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post better pics and my other new additions soon




OMG I DIE OMG OMG OMG OMG  OMG Savvy I have no words may I ask how you sized on these? I will need these in my life one day this is one of the most beautiful CLs I have ever laid eyes on they remind me of Princess Diana because they are fit for a princess  OMG I so did not need to see these but this will remind me that I can let go of the old to buy the ones my heart really aches for.  Savvy are these 160mm? did I see the box correctly? if so I REALLY need a pair so badly I dig in my closet to liquidate for these I really really need these if they are 160mm


----------



## cts900

*ntntgo*: These are so full of spirit. Glorious! 
*Bella*: I could not choose a more perfect shoe for you and it is divine for a birthday shoe especially.


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Bella* they are gorgeous, and Happy Birthday!

*ntntgo*, they are fab congrats!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you so much *C, popsicool, elf* & *adct* 

*Batty, purse, ntngo* - fabulous new additions!

*Bella*, happy birthday honey. Have a fabulous trip. Can't wait to see modelling pics of the ADs


----------



## savvysgirl

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> OMG I DIE OMG OMG OMG OMG  OMG Savvy I have no words may I ask how you sized on these? I will need these in my life one day this is one of the most beautiful CLs I have ever laid eyes on they remind me of Princess Diana because they are fit for a princess  OMG I so did not need to see these but this will remind me that I can let go of the old to buy the ones my heart really aches for.  Savvy are these 160mm? did I see the box correctly? if so I REALLY need a pair so badly I dig in my closet to liquidate for these I really really need these if they are 160mm



Gorgeous arent they?? Funnily enough my pet name from DF is princess, hehe!! (im really not worthy of them though) 

I remember someone telling me they took their Alti 160s in 0.5/full size down from their TTS so i bought the 39.5. After i had paid i looked at the details/sizing advice and they suggested 0.5 *UP*! I went back to see if the 40 was still available but they had all sold out. I was so upset thinking that they wouldnt fit, esp as they are satin. However, they are a perfect fit (phew!) If i had bought the 40 i would have had heel slippage. 

So basically, i took 0.5 down from my TTS! And yes ... 160mm!!! YOU NEED THEM!!!


----------



## alldatjazz715

I just bought Nude Peep Toe Louboutin's.  I should get them on Wednesday.  I will for sure post pics.  My first pair!  I can't wait!


----------



## Jönathan

*Bella*, Love the Altadama's! Happy 40th! artyhat:


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *alldatjazz*! You chose a perfect first pair! Looking forward to pictures...



> Bella, Love the Altadama's! Happy 40th!


Thank you so much *Jonathan*!


----------



## rdgldy

*bella*,  I love the miniglitter ADs!  Happy birthday.
*purse*, two beauties.  I'd love the see the flats on. Do you have a picture?
*batty*, they are gorgeous in suede.
*nat,* they are perfect on you!!  You really rock them, Wonder Woman.


----------



## rdgldy

My two latest additions, old but new, and I am delighted to have gotten my hands on both of them.
Giraffe VPs and silver satin Ciprias (soon to be black w/strassed platform and heel)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Icook- *love the leopard!!

*baby- *such a great classic!

*elisa- *wow what a score on the altis!! I seriously love your story about the Ambers so happy for you! and the clutch?! wow I love it so much!

*savvy- *these make my heart beat a little faster, sooooo pretty!!!! 

*icecream- *love the color!

*batty- *yay so happy you got these! 

*purse- *congrats on both stunning pairs!!!

*bella- *happy 40th bday! what a hot pair to celebrate in!!!

*ntntgo- *the Miss America's are so cute!!!

*rdgldy- *congrats on both!! can't wait to see the DIY!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, ladies, for loving my butterflies as much as I love them. Just wait until you see them in the brown. 

Rdgldy, I love both pair, but especially your giraffes.


----------



## BattyBugs

Um, Sunny, don't you have something to share?


----------



## cts900

*rdgldy*: I have to say again that I am so excited about the DIY and think the giraffes are incredible! Congrats!

These are the *Brown Calf/Cuoio Ron Ron 100s* I just received from an incredible CL team .  I have posted more pics in my collection thread, but wanted to share here also.


----------



## Aniski

alldatjazz - congrats!!  Can't wait to see pics!
rdgldy - great pairs both!!  Congrats!
cts - gorgeous!  Love the color!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much* rdgldy* and *dezy*!

*rdgldy*, love your new purchases! I am so excited to see the the dye job!

*CTS*... gorgeous and timeless... wear them in fabulous health


----------



## strsusc

OMG I am so behind...ladies you have been busy

*bella* Happy Birthday!  No better way to celebrate than to purchase those babies! 
*cts* love your new babies! 
*ntngo*love the flats and those nude VPs are TDF!!!
*batty* love those in the 85mm; can't wait to see the modeling pics! 
*rdgly* I adore those giraffe VP...so speacial!


----------



## babyontheway

*BELLA*Happy Birthdayartyhat:  Those AD's are outta this world!  I can't wait to see them on you!  I am a sucker for anything glitter


----------



## babyontheway

Those say Miss America even without a crown


ntntgo said:


> Here I am...Miss America.  Where's my Tiara????



Purse- you need them in red


purseinsanity said:


> Thanks *Melocoton*!  I usually go up a 1/2 size with CL flats, so I did with these, but I need to go TTS.  They're actually amazingly comfy!  I'm thinking of getting them in red too!



Congrats on your first pair, excited to see them


alldatjazz715 said:


> I just bought Nude Peep Toe Louboutin's.  I should get them on Wednesday.  I will for sure post pics.  My first pair!  I can't wait!


----------



## babyontheway

CTS- brown ron rons are beautiful!  I can't wait to see how you rock em


cts900 said:


> *rdgldy*: I have to say again that I am so excited about the DIY and think the giraffes are incredible! Congrats!
> 
> These are the *Brown Calf/Cuoio Ron Ron 100s* I just received from an incredible CL team .  I have posted more pics in my collection thread, but wanted to share here also.


2 interesting pairs rdgldy  strassed platform and heel will be show stoppers


rdgldy said:


> My two latest additions, old but new, and I am delighted to have gotten my hands on both of them.
> Giraffe VPs and silver satin Ciprias (soon to be black w/strassed platform and heel)


----------



## cts900

Thank you my sweets *Aniski, strsusc, bella*, and *baby*! Now the weather just needs up catch up with my hunger for fall .


----------



## JRed

So many beautiful additions, ladies!!  Congrats on the purchases!!

I got these last week and wasn't sure whether I was keeping them or not.  I've since decided that they're staying so here they are -- black and silver Watersnake VP.


----------



## Aniski

JRed!!  They are quite amazing!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh JRed, those are gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

*JRed*...I can't see your pics!


----------



## JRed

JRed said:


> So many beautiful additions, ladies!!  Congrats on the purchases!!
> 
> I got these last week and wasn't sure whether I was keeping them or not.  I've since decided that they're staying so here they are -- black and silver Watersnake VP.



Sorry, I moved the pics. Here they are!


----------



## JRed

Thank you, *Aniski* and *Batty*!


----------



## icecreamom

Gorgeous additions this weekend! Congrats *strsusc*, *bella* Happy Bday! , *cts900* and *JRed*


----------



## Jönathan

Congrats* JRed,* those are beautiful!


----------



## Zucnarf

JRed, AMAZING!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Just gorgeous, ladies! GORGEOUS!!


----------



## ElisaBr13

I Hope everyone had a great weekend!!! 

A quick thanks to, 
*Louboutinnerd,Cts900, clothingguru, savvysgirl, icrecream, sassy, aniski, bella, klassickouture, Jonathon, ct462, popsicol, elfgirl, and dezy.  * for all the sweet comments. 

A special thank to *Carlinha*, for modeling the Ambers. As I already told you. If I were Mrs. Louboutin I would hire you to model all my shoes. I know my sale would increase DRASTICALLY!!!  

*BAtty:* Love the butterflies, Congrats.
*Purseinsanity* What great purchases. The studs are to die for!!
*Bellashoes,* Amazing
*Rdgldy,* Love the VPs, great purchases.
*CTS900,* What a perfect color. I find that brown shades match with my complete wardrobe  Use them well!
*Jred* STUNNERS!!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Wow, you ladies move fast!

*Batty* - LOVE the MB pumps - I had no idea they existed!  They are going on my want list!
*purseinsanity* - Two lovely pairs!  The studded flats are hot, and the nude VPs are perfect!  Glad you were finally able to get them!
*Bella* - Happy 40th birthday!  What an incredible pair to celebrate with!  Have a wonderful vacation!
*ntntgo* - You _are _Miss America - they look stunning on you!
*alldatjazz* - Congrats on your first pair - can't wait to see pics!
*rdgldy* - Ooooooh, those VPs!!!    What a lucky find!  And those Ciprias will look amazing with a strassed heel!
*cts* - those Ron Rons are GORGEOUS!  I know that they will look incredible on you!
*JRed* - those VPs are TDF!  I can't get over how amazing the color is!


----------



## CelticLuv

savvysgirl said:


> Lovely new additions ladies!
> 
> I have a few new pairs but i wanted to post these lovelies ... just because! I have badly wanted a pair of Eugenies for a while now but when i finally located a pair i couldnt face paying full retail when i knew they had reached the sale in some boutiques. Then these appeared on theoutnet yesterday. I actually bought them thinking they were actually Eugenies and then realised after i had paid that they were actually Altis! Still love them though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post better pics and my other new additions soon



Stunning!! Did you go TTS or half size up/down?
nevermind, I see you went half size down. thanks!!


----------



## Watersnake

Finally finally finally I was able to find Gwenissimas. I am thinking of dying them. Some glitter??


----------



## clothingguru

*watersnake*: the gwenissima's are cute! Congratulations! 
*JRED*:  love the Black and silver watersnakes!!!! Omg so pretty! 
*CTS:* ...brown ron ron's!!! They are such a nice brown! Congrats cheeka! You totally deserve a new pair! 
*rdgldy*: the giraffe vp's are HOT!!!! And the satin ciprias are so classic! I really like them! Congrats! 
*Batty:* The MBP in black suede is soo pretty! COngrats! 
*Purseinsanity:* Studded pigallies and nude VP's???
*Bella:* AMAZING GIFT to yourself!!!! Love them! I wanted them sooo bad but they were too big for me  Im so happy you got them!!!!!


----------



## ElisaBr13

*Watersnake*, the gwenissima's are HOT, I'd say enjoy them that color for a while and when you get bored of them, a DIY would be great.


----------



## rdgldy

*jred*, gorgeous!!!
*watersnake*, I love them just the way they are!!  So fall!!
*louboutinerd, clothing*, thank you!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you for all of the kind words* icecream, Elisa, Louboutinnerd*, and *clothing*!

*jred*: Those are outrageously beautiful. Congrats!
*watersnake*: I love them and agree you should enjoy their current beauty for awhile and then DIY play away!


----------



## Aniski

watersnake - the gwenissimas are gorg!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*JRed*, those are HAWT!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

ElisaBr13 said:


> I Hope everyone had a great weekend!!!
> 
> A quick thanks to,
> *Louboutinnerd,Cts900, clothingguru, savvysgirl, icrecream, sassy, aniski, bella, klassickouture, Jonathon, ct462, popsicol, elfgirl, and dezy.  * for all the sweet comments.
> 
> A special thank to *Carlinha*, for modeling the Ambers. As I already told you. If I were Mrs. Louboutin I would hire you to model all my shoes. I know my sale would increase DRASTICALLY!!!
> 
> *BAtty:* Love the butterflies, Congrats.
> *Purseinsanity* What great purchases. The studs are to die for!!
> *Bellashoes,* Amazing
> *Rdgldy,* Love the VPs, great purchases.
> *CTS900,* What a perfect color. I find that brown shades match with my complete wardrobe  Use them well!
> *Jred* STUNNERS!!!!



Thank so much sweetie!!


----------



## purseinsanity

LouboutinNerd said:


> Wow, you ladies move fast!
> 
> *Batty* - LOVE the MB pumps - I had no idea they existed!  They are going on my want list!
> *purseinsanity* - Two lovely pairs!  The studded flats are hot, and the nude VPs are perfect!  Glad you were finally able to get them!
> *Bella* - Happy 40th birthday!  What an incredible pair to celebrate with!  Have a wonderful vacation!
> *ntntgo* - You _are _Miss America - they look stunning on you!
> *alldatjazz* - Congrats on your first pair - can't wait to see pics!
> *rdgldy* - Ooooooh, those VPs!!!    What a lucky find!  And those Ciprias will look amazing with a strassed heel!
> *cts* - those Ron Rons are GORGEOUS!  I know that they will look incredible on you!
> *JRed* - those VPs are TDF!  I can't get over how amazing the color is!



 Thanks *LouboutinNerd*!  They were worth the wait, that's for sure!  Now I know what everyone was raving about!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Watersnake*, those look amazing!


----------



## purseinsanity

clothingguru said:


> *watersnake*: the gwenissima's are cute! Congratulations!
> *JRED*:  love the Black and silver watersnakes!!!! Omg so pretty!
> *CTS:* ...brown ron ron's!!! They are such a nice brown! Congrats cheeka! You totally deserve a new pair!
> *rdgldy*: the giraffe vp's are HOT!!!! And the satin ciprias are so classic! I really like them! Congrats!
> *Batty:* The MBP in black suede is soo pretty! COngrats!
> *Purseinsanity:* Studded pigallies and nude VP's???
> *Bella:* AMAZING GIFT to yourself!!!! Love them! I wanted them sooo bad but they were too big for me  Im so happy you got them!!!!!



  Thanks *clothingguru*!


----------



## SassySarah

rdgldy - I WANT your giraffe VP's!!!  Congrats!
cts - congrats on a timeless staple!
watersnake - love the Gwennisima!
Jred - hawtness!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you for the sweet comments, Celtic, Louboutin & Clothing.

What a great color, watersnake.


----------



## cts900

Thank you, sweet *Sassy* :kiss:.


----------



## dnb020060

*JRed* Love love love em! I would say keep!
*Watersnake* I agree with *ElisaBr13* & *cts900* you should keep em that color and then have a fab time with a DIY!

So excited for everyone's new purchases.


----------



## kett

Oooh jred they are prrreeettyyy!!

Watersnake - congrats! I love the color the way that they are, but you could have some real fun with those!


----------



## KAT116

*read the rules yo!*


----------



## ct462

You aren't allowed to sell your items on this forum, or advertise your items for sale...


----------



## KAT116

Sorry, I didn't know. Do you know where I can post my shoes for sale besides EBAY?


----------



## Swanky

back to topic please, try a search, also please read the rules.


----------



## kett

Going to Cancun in a month, so I figured I needed a shoe:











I had the lilac Ronette's when they first came out and sold them because I just wasn't loving them. I couldn't get them out of my mind after they were gone, so I hunted down another pair that just happened to be for sale by a lovely, wonderful TPFer!


----------



## rdgldy

Kett, they both look great on you!!


----------



## cts900

Yes, they do *kett*!  Congratulations on both and travel safely.


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Kett*, I love those Ronette's, hope you have a great time in Cancun!


----------



## dnb020060

Cancun and CLs! *Kett* you lucky lucky lady. Love the shoes! Have a fantastic time in Cancun!!!


----------



## Aniski

Kett they both great!  Love the ronette especially!


----------



## SassySarah

Kett - I love both pairs!  Perfect for Cancun!


----------



## BattyBugs

The wedges are lovely, but I really love the Ronettes, Kett.


----------



## laurenam

I have been on a ban since December and I completely stuck to it! However, about 2 months ago I found this pair of shoes on eBay and I watched and watched and at the last second, I bid and won! The price was a bit high, but I was just so excited! I paid and a few minutes later, the seller informed me that she had already sold the item to someone else. I was heartbroken, but what can you do? It definitely wasn't the right time for me to buy them and the size would have been way to big as well. 

A little over a week ago a CL angel informed me of an auction for this shoe. I knew the competition would be fierce. I emailed the seller and asked her to end the auction early, there was only one bid on the shoes, so what was the harm? Well, she declined and said, "How would you feel if that was your bid?" I knew exactly how it felt. I stuck it out through an entire 6 days of agony. At the last minute, I bid and no one else bid against me! I know some wonderful CL ladies wanted to bid, but decided not to. One day, you will find your pair! However, these were meant for me. 

*B/W Greissimo!!!! *


----------



## inspiredgem

kett- I love them both!   Have fun on your vacation!

laurenam - the Greissimo's are gorgeous!  I am so happy that you finally got them!  Congrats!


----------



## SassySarah

*lauren *- modeling pics please!!!  congrats!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*kett *- gorgeous pairs! have fun 
*laurenam* - yay for perseverance! they are FAB!


----------



## jeshika

*Laurenam*, I'm so happy you finally got them! We need some modeling pictures!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Very cute, *kett*!

OMG congrats *lauren*!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## laurenam

Thank you all so much! I am so excited to have gotten them and I will post modeling pics this evening!


----------



## icecreamom

Ohhh *lauren* I'm so happy for you, I love  stories with wonderful endings.. enjoy them


----------



## kett

Thanks Erin, KK, rdgldy, cts, bling, dnb, Aniski, SassySarah, inspiredgem and Batty.

laurenam - BW Greissimo!!!!!!!!! Congratulations, those shoes get more and more gorgeous as time goes on. I am so excited for you!


----------



## laurenam

Thank you *icecream* and *kett*! 

I love stories with happy endings too!  

I also want to mention a BIG thank you to *NANI* and *Karwood*! Both of you helped me out so much!


----------



## Lil-Fashionista

Oh wow! So much shoe eye candy! COngrats on all the new additions ladies!


----------



## Aniski

Lauren they are gorgeous!!  And congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm so happy you got them,* Lauren*.


----------



## dnb020060

laurenam said:


> I have been on a ban since December and I completely stuck to it! However, about 2 months ago I found this pair of shoes on eBay and I watched and watched and at the last second, I bid and won! The price was a bit high, but I was just so excited! I paid and a few minutes later, the seller informed me that she had already sold the item to someone else. I was heartbroken, but what can you do? It definitely wasn't the right time for me to buy them and the size would have been way to big as well.
> 
> A little over a week ago a CL angel informed me of an auction for this shoe. I knew the competition would be fierce. I emailed the seller and asked her to end the auction early, there was only one bid on the shoes, so what was the harm? Well, she declined and said, "How would you feel if that was your bid?" I knew exactly how it felt. I stuck it out through an entire 6 days of agony. At the last minute, I bid and no one else bid against me! I know some wonderful CL ladies wanted to bid, but decided not to. One day, you will find your pair! However, these were meant for me.
> 
> *B/W Greissimo!!!! *



Those are fantastic! I'm so glad everything worked out so well for you! I'm doing a little happy dance for you!  Can't wait to see modeling pics!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*laurenam*: love the b/w greissimo's! congrats!!!!!!! shoe twin!
*Kett:* Perfect cancun shoes and love the ronnettes! glad u got ur hands on them again!


----------



## natassha68

Gorgeous new additions Ladies !!


----------



## compulsive

I never knew these existed until I saw these on our dear *savvy*  It was complete true love!  So when I saw that more sizes had been added, I quickly pounced and I'm so glad I did. These are breathtakingly gorgeous IRL. These are still a little tight but I got the left one to fit perfectly (& SOOO comfy!) but I'm still working on the right shoe.  (Sorry for my modeling pictures as there wasn't enough sunlight coming in. I was too excited though that I couldn't wait to take pictures.)

May I present the Crepe Satin Alti 160!


----------



## compulsive

(Oops.. sorry for the HUGE pictures :shame


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Compulsive, *they are gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## compulsive

^ Thank you gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Vee* they are so gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Simply stunning Compulsive!!! Congrats, Both you and Savvy wear them in good health!!!


----------



## phiphi

*vee* - they are just so amazingly stunning! congrats on finding these beauties!!!!


----------



## Aniski

*Compulsive* - they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## compulsive

loves! *Duke*, *Elisa*, *phi*, & *Aniski*  I'm so unbelievably happy!


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats *compulsive*!  I DIE!  I was bummed that I didn't get to snag a pair, but I am so happy that you did.


----------



## ochie

*compulsive*- congrats! your right they are really breathtaking! where did you find them?


----------



## Alice1979

*vee*, they're absolutely gorgeous and look amazing on you. Congrats sweetie!


----------



## roussel

V those are so gorgeous on your feet.  Congrats!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Those are stunning on you, *compulsive*!!


----------



## compulsive

Thank you *Lav*, *ochie*, *Alice*, *roussel*, & *Klassic* for your sweet words!  They truly are beauties 

*M*, sorry you didn't get a pair, love! What size do you need? I can keep an out for you just in case 

*ochie*, they're from the outnet sale.


----------



## BattyBugs

They are amazing, Compulsive. They look so beautiful on you.


----------



## dnb020060

*Compulsive* Love them. They look fantastic on you!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Here's my newest pair.







And an informal shot of my measly lil collection at this moment.






I'm down to 7 pairs, but at least there's room for growth!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi Guys I wanted to share this really quickly so sorry Ive been so freakin busy I feel so guilty I haven't responded or even thanked anyone on my thread I am soooooo sorry I love you guys you guys are my family!!! I need like a few days to catch up on here with everyone its just been so crazy with my family and all but wanted to share these incase anyone wants them they are at Horatio 
Amber










will be back tonight to visit with everyone !!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

compulsive said:


> (Oops.. sorry for the HUGE pictures :shame




I can not look at this I am going to Die !!!! these are my dream shoes!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*adctd*, those are incredible!!!!!!!


----------



## phiphi

cute *KK*!! shoe twins!
wow *addictd* - wipes drool off keyboard.


----------



## bling*lover

*Adctd* they are gorgeous congrats 

*KK* love them, that pink is very girly 

*Compulsive* they are amazing congrats!


----------



## *Magdalena*

compulsive said:


> (Oops.. sorry for the HUGE pictures :shame


 
YOWZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Vee, they are STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats on scoring a pair....they are truly beautiful and look super hot on you!!!!!

*KlassicKouture*~what a cute pair! I love *pink*!!!
*A*~the Ambertina's look awesome on you. I do like the metallic grey platform!
*Laurenam*~beautiful greissimos!!! such a beautiful summer shoe
*Kett*~great new additions! have fun on your vacation!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I remembered seeing yours in your collection thread, *phiphi*! So happy to be shoe twins with you! 

Thanks *bling*! They are girly, indeed!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*adctd* those ambers are gorgeous! How is it walking in them??


----------



## Aniski

KK - they are so pretty!
adctd - the black amber are gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

HeeHee!


----------



## dnb020060

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Guys I wanted to share this really quickly so sorry Ive been so freakin busy I feel so guilty I haven't responded or even thanked anyone on my thread I am soooooo sorry I love you guys you guys are my family!!! I need like a few days to catch up on here with everyone its just been so crazy with my family and all but wanted to share these incase anyone wants them they are at Horatio
> Amber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be back tonight to visit with everyone !!!



Those are stunning! I really want a pair now looking at them on you. And my list grows!



*BattyBugs* I wanna see more... I have an idea what they are but come on give a girl more!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

*KK*, I love your collection. The pink is amazing!
*adctd*, I love the black colorway the best. Congratulations!


----------



## kittenslingerie

So Batty, why'd you get in brown suede?^


----------



## SassySarah

*compulsive *- they are gorgeous and are perfection on you!!!
*KK *- very nice, love the pink!!!
*addct *- they are beautiful!  I wish I had a place to wear a shoe like those, enjoy!
*Batty *- stop being a tease!


----------



## BattyBugs

I thought I'd pop down below and pull out a reveal. Anyone interested?


----------



## Aniski

Batty!!  What are you hiding there?


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *Aniski*, *Batty*, and* Sassy*!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Now that I did my reveal...







Brown suede MBPs with 85mm heels, to go with the black pair.


----------



## dnb020060

They are wonderful *Batty*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you very much, Caitle.


----------



## LavenderIce

compulsive said:


> Thank you *Lav*, *ochie*, *Alice*, *roussel*, & *Klassic* for your sweet words!  They truly are beauties
> 
> *M*, sorry you didn't get a pair, love! What size do you need? I can keep an out for you just in case
> 
> *ochie*, they're from the outnet sale.


 
Thank you Sweet *V*!  Have you forgotten?  The size I need happens to be the very one you got.


----------



## clothingguru

*OMG OMG OMG there is some serious shoe porn going on right now! 
First off: *

*COMPULSIVE:*  I love those! Where did you get them? OMG!Ok nevermind i just read from the outnet sale....ALL GONE  BUT They are gorgeous on you and those legs! Congrats! 
*ADCTD:*  GIRL omg! They are fabulous! I like them better without the top ankle strap IMO! They are gorgeous! Congrats! 
*Klassic: *LOVE the pink!!!! And your collection is NOT tiny! Very beautiful shoes!  
*Batty:* Love the suede MB's!!! So pretty! Congrats on having 2 pairs now!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Batty*, those are gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

KlassicKouture said:


> Here's my newest pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an informal shot of my measly lil collection at this moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down to 7 pairs, but at least there's room for growth!


----------



## purseinsanity

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Guys I wanted to share this really quickly so sorry Ive been so freakin busy I feel so guilty I haven't responded or even thanked anyone on my thread I am soooooo sorry I love you guys you guys are my family!!! I need like a few days to catch up on here with everyone its just been so crazy with my family and all but wanted to share these incase anyone wants them they are at Horatio
> Amber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be back tonight to visit with everyone !!!


----------



## purseinsanity

compulsive said:


> I never knew these existed until I saw these on our dear *savvy*  It was complete true love!  So when I saw that more sizes had been added, I quickly pounced and I'm so glad I did. These are breathtakingly gorgeous IRL. These are still a little tight but I got the left one to fit perfectly (& SOOO comfy!) but I'm still working on the right shoe.  (Sorry for my modeling pictures as there wasn't enough sunlight coming in. I was too excited though that I couldn't wait to take pictures.)
> 
> May I present the Crepe Satin Alti 160!



OMG!  These are so breathtakingly beautiful!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## MissPrivé

I just got the Clou Noeud (black)! I stayed away from TPF for a long time because i'm on ban. In the last couple of days i allowed myself to visit TPF, and guess what happened: i already bought two pairs in two days!!! I really can't control myself... :shame:


----------



## savvysgirl

*VEE*!!!!!  They are perfection on you. You know how much i love these beauties (perhaps a little too much ) I am so glad you got a pair and we are shoe twinnies 

*KK*, love the pink! 

*Adct*, your ambertinas are stunning in that colourway. They look great on you. 

*Batty*, love the brown MBPs. Im not really a fan of lower heels but i really like the MBPs.


----------



## yousofine

OMG!!! You girls are rocking the CL-buys right now.

adctd: I REALLY like the Amber in that color!


----------



## jtothelo

I got my Sharkas today! Those of you who have been hanging out in the "Outnet" thread knows, that I was so sad when I didnt get these last week in the first Outnet CL sale. But luckily, a sz.39 came back to the Outnet on tuesday, so I went for it, even though Im a 39/40. I was really worried whether they would fit me. My heart almost skipped a beat this morning, when I saw the DHL truck pull up my driveway.
And Im happy to say, that they almost fit me! They are a bit tight, but I will def. make them work - I have to, they are so amazing! So classic, such a great everyday shoe, and the heel hight is soooo comfortable..So right now Im just


----------



## laurenam

WOW jtothelo! Those are great work shoes! 

I can't believe how many reveals there have been in this thread since yesterday!! Congrats to everyone on their recent purchases! 

Here are a few modeling pics of my new addition: 













It's hard to take pics of your feet!


----------



## jtothelo

laurenam said:


> WOW jtothelo! Those are great work shoes!
> 
> I can't believe how many reveals there have been in this thread since yesterday!! Congrats to everyone on their recent purchases!
> 
> Here are a few modeling pics of my new addition:
> 
> ​It's hard to take pics of your feet!


 
I know, right?! SO perfect for work!

Your new shoes are TDF, so gorgeous!

Congrats to everyone on some amazing purchases!


----------



## icecreamom

*Compulsive* they are gorgeous!!! 
*KK* yay! I love them! Such a fun color!
*addct* Quoting Usher right now... "Ohh my God!" LOL... they are perfectioonn!


----------



## icecreamom

SassySarah said:


> *addct *- they are beautiful! I wish I had a place to wear a shoe like those, enjoy!


 
ITA, my life is pretty lame  (wish I had fantastic parties to attend) LOL


----------



## icecreamom

Congrats *Batty* and *jtothelo*, great additions, so classic and comfortable!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*CG*
*purse*
*savvys*
*icreamom*

Thank you!!  

*jtothelo*, those are just perfect for every day! 

*lauren*, they look awesome on you (love your tat as well!)!!


----------



## laurenam

Thanks *Klassic*, the other foot has a roman numeral 1. It's the date I got married (1/16). My husband has the same, except larger.


----------



## ElisaBr13

*jtothelo, *Great classic pair. 

*lauren*, they look amazing on you. Congrats on finally getting a hold of a pair!!! shoe twin


----------



## ikaesmallz

*V* adctd is going to hunt you down for those! They look gorgeous on you!
*KK* I love that shade of pink! Love that style!
*batty* amazing shoes, great heel height! They will be very wearable.
*jto* Awesome outnet buy!! They will make perfect work shoes.
*lauren* le sigh, the greissimos are just TDF. They are so classy & sexy!

Here is a new pic of my current addition. I haven't bought for a few months so I was torn between these & nude patent biancas. Seeing as I needed a black pair I could use for several occasions (casual/events), I went with these. 

Black suede Bibi 140


----------



## bornfree

*laurenam* - congrats! patiently waiting for my size to pop up soon. loveeee the B/W Greis!


----------



## kett

Compulsive - they are stunners!
KK - love the color!
adctd2onlnshpng - they are amazing! Congrats. 
jtothelo - I've never seen those before - they are great.
Congrats again laurenam!
Ugh those Bibi's are killing me ikaesmallz!! Congrats.


----------



## BattyBugs

*jtothelo*: Love the Sharkas. That is another sexy, lower heeled shoe.
*ikaesmallz*: The Bibis are gorgeous. I'm really into suede right now. Love them!

Thank you ladies. I know that lower heels aren't everyone's game, but they are something I can wear until I can rock the higher heeled styles. I love the look of the sky high heels & admire those of you who can wear them with ease and grace. Hopefully, I'll get there soon.


----------



## cts900

*ikaesmallz*: I just love them and they look incredible on you!
*lauren*: I think is one of the most beautiful shoes of all time. You wear them well shoe cousin!
*jtothelo*: I am all about the lower heels right now and those are classic beauties. 
*Batty:* Ah, shoe heaven! I love 'em. 
*adctd:*  
*Klassic*: Lovely color, timeless classic. Congrats. Thanks for the family photo! 
*compulsive*: Those could not be more beautiful on you! So sexy...stunners!!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

laurenam said:


> Thanks *Klassic*, the other foot has a roman numeral 1. It's the date I got married (1/16). My husband has the same, except larger.


 
Awww, that's so sweet!! 

Thank you *ikae*, *kett*, and *cts*!!


----------



## nillacobain

compulsive said:


> (Oops.. sorry for the HUGE pictures :shame


 

I think I might be in looooveeee!!!  I'm sure I would break my neck in them though. 

Did they ever come in another colors?


----------



## dnb020060

*ikaesmallz* those are amazing shoes. They look great on you!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thank you so much *kett, batty, cts, dnb*!


----------



## clothingguru

*larenam:*they look great on!
*ikaesmallz:* LOVE them on you! Congrats! 
*jtothelo*: Congratulations on your new pair from the sale!


----------



## madamefifi

Sorry for the crap cell phone pics....I need to quit being so lazy and use my digital camera to take beautiful high-resolution photos like everyone else does! Anyway, here are my two new additions, the lovely navy suede Bianca 140 and the black nappa Scissor Girls which I have been lusting after for years. The SG modeling shot isn't great (yes, I am in PJs) but I was amused by my kitty Tiny Rufus coming over to check it out.


----------



## phiphi

*jto* cute sharkas!!! congrats!
*laurenam* congratulations on your HG!!! they look fab on you.
*smallz* oh wow! the bibis look amazing on you!
*madamefifi* great additions!!


----------



## SassySarah

*lauren *- they look great on you!  So glad you got them!
*jtothelo *- congrats on a great everyday shoe!
*ikaes *- yay shoe twin!  Love the Bibi!!!
*madamefifi *- congrats, love both pairs!


----------



## dnb020060

madamefifi said:


> Sorry for the crap cell phone pics....I need to quit being so lazy and use my digital camera to take beautiful high-resolution photos like everyone else does! Anyway, here are my two new additions, the lovely navy suede Bianca 140 and the black nappa Scissor Girls which I have been lusting after for years. The SG modeling shot isn't great (yes, I am in PJs) but I was amused by my kitty Tiny Rufus coming over to check it out.



Love them! I just ordered the SGs in bronze from a fellow tPFer! Can't wait to get them in. Shoe Twin!!!


----------



## madamefifi

I *almost* bought bronze SGs last month, dnb! They're lovely! Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## cts900

Great additions, *madame*!


----------



## Aniski

jtothelo - they are great!
laurenam - the B/W greissimos are gorgeous!
ikaesmallz - look amazing on you!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, cts.

Love your new acquisitions, madame (and your kitty).


----------



## alldatjazz715

Here they are.  Sorry, not the best photo.  They fit beautifully!


----------



## RedBottomLover

compulsive said:


> I never knew these existed until I saw these on our dear *savvy*  It was complete true love!  So when I saw that more sizes had been added, I quickly pounced and I'm so glad I did. These are breathtakingly gorgeous IRL. These are still a little tight but I got the left one to fit perfectly (& SOOO comfy!) but I'm still working on the right shoe.  (Sorry for my modeling pictures as there wasn't enough sunlight coming in. I was too excited though that I couldn't wait to take pictures.)
> 
> May I present the Crepe Satin Alti 160!


*compulsive* these are GORGEOUS!


----------



## joanniii

My Biancas and Declics finally arrived! I have been a bit busy to post but here they are  Though the Declics are a bit big though 

Peacock Biancas (LOVES!! )






Elephant Grey Suede Declics ()





Thanks for letting me share


----------



## jtothelo

icecreamom, klassickouture, ElisaBr13, Ikaesmallz, Kett, Bayytbugs, CTS900, Clothingguru, Phiphi, Sassysarah & Aniski!


----------



## alldatjazz715

I was informed that my shoes are not real.  I apologize for posting them and I am really embarassed.  I thought I did my research but clearly I still need some schooling.  I will be more careful next time.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Joanniii, I have the same Bianca! I just love that color and it matches my car!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Joanni, so glad you found them!!! Both pairs look stunning on you!!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

So sorry, *alldatjazz*. Fortunately, there are a lot of members here who know their CL's and they can help you when you find another pair you'll love! Don't feel embarrassed.


----------



## Aniski

madamefifi - great pairs both! 
alldatjazz - congrats!
joanii - they are both gorgeous!


----------



## Ilgin

*joanniii*, congrats!! the peacock biancas are so beautiful!!


----------



## icecreamom

*joanni* Peacock Biancas   , they fit you perfectly!


----------



## SassySarah

*joaniii *- congats on the Peacock Biancas!  The color is diving!  I wear mine with blues, greens, blacks and always get compliments.


----------



## compulsive

Thank you thank you *Batty*, *dnb*, *A*, *bling*lover*, *Mags*, *Sassy*, *CG*, *purseinsanity*, *savvy* (), *icecreamom*, *ikae*, *kett*, *cts*, *nilla*, & *RedBottom*!!! You ladies are seriously the sweetest ever! 

*M*, sorry.. had a brain fart  I will keep my eyes out for you, dear!

*A*, congrats on your beauties! Can't wait to see them strassed out! 
*Klassic*, that pink color is heavenly.
*Batty*, love your butterflies!
*jtothelo*, perfect every day shoes.
*laurenam*, congrats on finally finding them! They look lovely on you.
*K*, love the Bibis! Too bad I won't be getting a pair.. DBF doesn't like them hehe. Now it's time to keep your eyes on the prize, missy!
*madame*, love both pairs.. especially the SGs!
*nilla*, I'm not sure if they came in any other color. Sorry I'm no help!
*joanniii*, both pairs are gorgeous.. especially that peacock color!

**Whew  you ladies have been busy and I was only gone for one day!**


----------



## erinmiyu

gorgeous, *joaniii*!


----------



## kett

Both are so, so pretty joanniii!!!


----------



## cts900

*joanniii*: Both are beautiful on you--two of my favorite color/material combos of all time.  With a little padding, I am sure your declics will fit like a dream.  Congrats!
*alldatjazz*: Ah, hun.  I am sorry this happened.  Don't be embarrassed (but do be :censor: at the seller!).  Live and learn, right?  Good luck finding the perfect pair. I know you will!


----------



## jtothelo

alldatjazz715 said:


> I was informed that my shoes are not real. I apologize for posting them and I am really embarassed. I thought I did my research but clearly I still need some schooling. I will be more careful next time.


 

Im so sorry for you! Dont feel embarassed, unfortunately, there a lots of fakes out there that looks quite like the real ones


----------



## clothingguru

*madamefifi*: Lovely new additions! Cute kitty!!! 
*joanniii*: Love the peacock blue bianca's! Congrats! 
*alldatjazz715:* so sorry to hear this. That is the worst feeling.


----------



## victorialee13

Here are my gorgeous new Zermadame 120 ankle boots, recently purchased from the Outnet sale. I have been searching for a DEADLY pair of sexy black boots and these are IT! I couldn't be happier!


----------



## victorialee13

...and a few modeling pics


----------



## dnb020060

victorialee13 said:


> ...and a few modeling pics
> 
> View attachment 1211853
> 
> 
> View attachment 1211854
> 
> 
> View attachment 1211855



These are TDF!!! I'm so happy you found a killer pair of boots!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*Madame* the navy suede biancas are so droolworthy!!

*Joanii* both pairs are GORG!! Congrats!!

*Victoria* great outnet buy sweety!! I need boots for the upcoming season, sigh


----------



## BattyBugs

* joanniii* - Congratulations on two gorgeous pairs!
*Victoria* - Very hot boots. Congratulations!


----------



## joanniii

*Aniski, Ilgin, compulsive, erinmiyu, kett, clothingguru, ikaesmallz, BattyBugs* You ladies are so sweet with all your lovely comments! Though everyone are also such good enablers, I am sure I'm going to be adding more and more Loubies to my collection in no time.. Waaah!  

*IcookIeatIshop* - Haha! Funny that you mention that  I am looking for a wallet and it seems like LV's Vernis in Bleu Nuit matches perfectly with the Peacock Biancas! I might need to get the wallet to go with my shoes 

*ElisaBr13* - Yes, I did! I managed to get 37.5 only, but will be using some heel grips so it should fit just fine! Thank you so much for your help when I was looking for a pair! 

*icecreamom* - Thank You! They were abit loose since I got TTS.. But! Now that I have heel grips in, they fit perfect I can almost run in these! LOL 

*SassySarah* - It is your photo that pushed me over the edge and had to get the Biancas in Peacock  hehe! I haven't thought about what to wear the Biancas with yet, so I will definitely keep your advice in mind!

*cts900* - Oh believe me I am doing everything I can (padding, heel grips,etc) to try and make the Declics fit  The color is just beautiful!! Though I have been really bad these past 2 weeks and get too many pairs, I 'might' just need to let them go ush: But we will see!


----------



## SassySarah

*Victoria *- those boots ARE drop dead sexy!  Congrats!

*joaniii *- WOW!  I'm flattered!  So excited that I influenced/enabled your Peacocks!  I just posted a shirt in the "non indulgences" thread that I plan to wear with my Peacocks soon!  Congrats again!


----------



## Aniski

victoria - they look amazing!!

alldatjazz - I was sorry to hear that!  I hope you find your perfect pair soon!


----------



## cts900

*victorialee*: So perfect for fall.  Lovely.
*joanniii*: Aw, darn!  Well best of luck.  I hope you can make them work.  They are beauties.


----------



## madamefifi

Love _everyone's_ shoes but am especially jealous of *joanniii's* Declics and *victorialee's* Zermadames.


----------



## victorialee13

Thanks everyone! 
And Joanniii, I LOVE those peacock blue Biancas. I think I may need to add some color soon to my starter collection!


----------



## LavenderIce

*victorialee*--Congrats on your Zermadames!  They are an incredibly gorgeous, sexy boot.  The skin is out of this world and with the Pigalle cut, they are supremely deadly!

*joannii--*Your Biancas and Declics are fab!  I hope you're able to pad the Declics.  

*madamefifi*--Congrats on your Biancas and SG.  Navy suede is my favorite suede color on the Biancas.

*laurenam*--I am so happy you finally got your b/w Greissimos.  The wait was worth it.  They are divine on you.

*ikae*--I think the Bibis suit you and I can see how versatile they are.  If you can still get the nude Biancas, you should get them too.  There's enough variety between the two of them.  

Sorry if I missed anyone.  There have been too many fantastic additions to keep track of.


----------



## phiphi

*alldatjazz* i'm so sorry that happened to you but i hope you will find another fabulous pair soon!
*joanniii* love both pairs!
*victoria* the boots are fierce - congrats on a great find!


----------



## joanniii

*madamefifi* Thank you fifi! I was not sure about suede before I got the Elephant Grey Declics but CL makes the suede material I am now looking for more! I really looove Christine0628's Electric Blue Rolandos! Will be on the hunt for a pair in EB too, but Declics 

*Victoria* Yes! The Peacock color is TDF! Especially when you want something a bit different from your neutral colors! They are a good investment, IMO. LOL! You have done quite well yourself with those sexy boots too! Congrats!! 

*LavenderIce* Thank you  Yes I will try as much as I can to make them work don't you worry 

*phiphi* Thanks! Me too


----------



## rdgldy

*joanni*, two gorgeous pair!


----------



## purseinsanity

I love this thread!  So much eye candy I could go into sugar shock!


----------



## purseinsanity

Another one for me!  Loved the black so much I thought I'd try the red too!


----------



## cts900

I love them, *purse*!


----------



## BattyBugs

They are fierce, purse!


----------



## rdgldy

*purse*, they are fabulously fierce!~~


----------



## YaYa3

love 'em, *purse!!*


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Purse*, after seeing them, I think I like them in the red just a little more than the black now!


----------



## babyontheway

Purse- I knew it wouldn't be long!  I LOVE the red!!  Congrats!



purseinsanity said:


> Another one for me!  Loved the black so much I thought I'd try the red too!


----------



## SassySarah

Purse - LOVE them!!!  Did you go TTS?


----------



## Popsicool

*Jo* I'm soooo happy to managed to make the Biancas work!! They look fabulous on you. 

I couldn't be more pleased that they ended up with a fellow tPFer that will love and enjoy them! 



*Purse* - hot!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*purse* those are super hot!!! how comfy are they?


----------



## joanniii

*rdgldy* Thanks L! Now that I have new shoes I am itching for a new bag to match my sexy loubies. Oh goodness, this is bad 

*purseinsanity* Gorgeous shoes~ Those spikes make the shoes so edgy and different, I love it!

*Popsicool* Thaank you P! I am glad that a lovely TPF'er actually gave me the heads up when I posted in the "help me find this style" thread and it is a bonus that the Biancas belong to one of us from TPF  Thank you for having the same sized feet as me! LOL


----------



## purseinsanity

*cts900, BattyBugs, rdgldy, YaYa3, bling*lover, and Popsicool, *  Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

babyontheway said:


> Purse- I knew it wouldn't be long!  I LOVE the red!!  Congrats!



  You know me too well!  Thanks sweetie!


----------



## purseinsanity

SassySarah said:


> Purse - LOVE them!!!  Did you go TTS?



Thanks *Sassy*!  Yes, TTS.  I normally go up 1/2 or 1 size in CL flats and I did 1/2 at first but had to exchange.  TTS is best I think.


----------



## purseinsanity

ikaesmallz said:


> *purse* those are super hot!!! how comfy are they?



Thanks *ikaesmallz*!  They're actually really comfy.  I thought my toes would feel squished, but they don't.


----------



## purseinsanity

joanniii said:


> *rdgldy* Thanks L! Now that I have new shoes I am itching for a new bag to match my sexy loubies. Oh goodness, this is bad
> 
> *purseinsanity* Gorgeous shoes~ Those spikes make the shoes so edgy and different, I love it!
> 
> *Popsicool* Thaank you P! I am glad that a lovely TPF'er actually gave me the heads up when I posted in the "help me find this style" thread and it is a bonus that the Biancas belong to one of us from TPF  Thank you for having the same sized feet as me! LOL



Thanks *joanniii*!


----------



## kett

So cool, purse! Congrats.


----------



## Enigma78

purseinsanity said:


> Another one for me! Loved the black so much I thought I'd try the red too!


 Those are great!!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Received another pair of CLs today, black 85 Simple pumps 






Got a cute mini dust bag as well with extra heel covers too, that is new to me!











With the nude patent 85 Simple sisters


----------



## phiphi

*purse* great flats!!

*purses&pugs* love the simples!!


----------



## Aniski

*Purse* those are crazy hot!!

*p&p* they are a beautiful and classic pair! Gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

A perfect choice, *p&p*!


----------



## SassySarah

Congrats P&P!


----------



## joanniii

*purses&pugs* Congrats on your new purchase!~ What a great 'simple' shoe to add to your collection  Lovely and so comfy!


----------



## dnb020060

*Purses & Pugs* Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful classic shoe, P&P.


----------



## purses & pugs

*phiphi, Aniski, cts900, SassySarah, joanniii, dnb020060* and *BattyBugs* - thank you so much for your sweet comments

I'm so happy I found these because the 85 Simples are so comfy and they don't kill my feet after 5 minutes! This is my 9th pair of CLs and I must admit I don't really use all of them since some are just too uncomfy for my feet... I love looking at them though, so I'm having trouble letting them go


----------



## KlassicKouture

Congrats *p & p*!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*p&p* great additions!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

purseinsanity said:


> Another one for me!  Loved the black so much I thought I'd try the red too!



Love your pigalle flats, can you post modelling pics?? They are stunning!!!


----------



## Olimpia

Rolandzip


----------



## Aniski

Oh, Olympia!  They're fab!


----------



## Theren

Olimpia those are stunning.. How about modeling pics?


----------



## erinmiyu

very pretty, *olimpia*!


----------



## nillacobain

^I agree!


----------



## babysweetums

thank you outnet sale!! alti 160 in chocolate brown mmm yumm yumm!


----------



## strsusc

^fabulous!!!!


----------



## strsusc

*olympia * love the zips!


----------



## Aniski

baby they look gorgeous!!


----------



## babysweetums

thank you strsusc and aniski!!
i love those zips olimpia!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*olimpia, baby*-I love your gorgeous shoes, ladies!!


----------



## babysweetums

thanks rdgldy i know u have something to share also hehe


----------



## joanniii

*Olimipia* hot shoes! Congrats! Yes please post a modelling pic! I am actually itching for a pair too! Your modelling pic might just push me over the edge, just like SassaySarah did for my Biancas 

*babysweetums* Lookin' fine there darlin'! So glad you managed to snap up those alti's 160. How easy are they to walk in? I still haven't ventured out of my house with my Biancas yet


----------



## SassySarah

*Olympia *- love the zippers!
*babysweetums *- those look delicious!  Congrats!


----------



## SassySarah

I saw these on eBay a few days ago and was about to post them in D&S... but I just couldn't bring myself to do it!  So I hit the BIN button.  The seller described them as used, but they look like they may have been worn once, around the house and that's it!  The soles are almost perfect.  May I present to you my Camel Patent VP's!











(Sorry for the bad modeling pic, I was in a hurry to share!)


----------



## strsusc

^perfect shade of nude for you *sassy!!!*

Congrats!!!!


----------



## joanniii

*SassySarah* Love love loveeee the Camel parent VP's on you!  
Though I'm not if it's me or what.. but when I wear my VPs it kinda numbs my toe a bit.. Is this normal?  They seriously look so hot on you though. I am contemplating whether I should try another pair.. perhaps I just got the wrong size...


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Olimpia*, those are awesome! 

*baby*, I absolutely love them. Yum indeed!! 

*Sassy*, iDie!! Those camels are gorgeous on you!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I don't have a picture, but I got an UHG shoe of mine; the Camel Patent Rolando

They should be here Friday


----------



## erinmiyu

*baby *those are HOT.
*sassy* - the VPs are perfect on you!
*misselizabeth* - congrats! can't wait to see


----------



## Aniski

sassy - they are great!
misselizabeth - congrats!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I finally got a new cable for my camera and uploaded pics!! 

Here's my new black nappa armadillo!






Joining her twin..



Modelling pics! Pls excuse the extremely red and swollen tatt, it was only a day old when I took the pic!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*babysweetums* amazing chocolate!!

*SassySarah* that's a beautiful nude on you!


----------



## SassySarah

*str, KK, Aniski, erin, lisa *- thank you!  Camel is normally my nude but I think I might have to go to the tanning bed soon to keep it that way!

*joaniii *- my toes don't go numb in VP's, in fact they're very comfy especially my spikes, I wear them all the time.  My toes don't look too good in the pic, I threw off my gym shoes and socks and jumped into the VP's for this pic.


----------



## SassySarah

*Lisa *- the armadillos are TDF!  Congrats!


----------



## joanniii

*lisalovesshoes* Beautiful armadillos!! 
I really don't need more lemmings right now  LOL


----------



## strsusc

*lisa* we will be shoe twims...my black leather armadillos arrive on Friday and I hope they look half as good on me as they do on you!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thank you *SassySarah*, *joanniii* and *strsusc*.. yayyy! I'm sure they'll look great on you!

*joanniii* VPs are a little weird on me too, I tried wearing my sister's 40.5 and that gave me a numb pinkie toe..  but when I tried 41 at the store, my heel kept slipping out!


----------



## Popsicool

^^ Maybe they were from different season or different material?

*Olympia* - congrats, those are very cool. 

*baby* you kill me with those Altis. I just hope that one day I'll be able to walk in mine with the ease you do in yours!

*Sassy* yay! What a great staple!

*lisa* congrats, and I love your cute tattoo!!

*jo* what size are you VPs? Mine are as comfy as slippers!


----------



## joanniii

^*P*,
I got 38 and I'm not sure maybe it's because my foot keeps slipping forward? I really want a pair though - so my next pair will be 37.5!


----------



## Jönathan

*Sassy,* Those Camel VP's are beautiful. They look great on you as well.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Just got those in the mail today... My first eBay score and my third pair... For a killer $250!


----------



## Aniski

lisa - the armadillos look great!  And congrats on the tattoo! 
xiao -  congrats on the score!


----------



## amazigrace

Everyone's new purchases are simply gorgeous!
Congratulations!


----------



## Popsicool

joanniii said:


> ^*P*,
> I got 38 and I'm not sure maybe it's because my foot keeps slipping forward? I really want a pair though - so my next pair will be 37.5!



That'll be it 
Both mine are 37.5.

I recently discovered a new remedy against the foot slipping forward. Insolia insoles! They haven't yet arrived but a few people swear by them and they sound like they would really help. Maybe try that? Give it a Google.


----------



## cts900

*xiaoxiao*: Perfect! And what a deal!
*lisa*: They make a lovely couple .
*Sassy*: Congrats on such a gorgeous classic. 
*baby*: The color is to die for and the shoe itself is one sexy mama!


----------



## joanniii

Popsicool said:


> That'll be it
> Both mine are 37.5.
> 
> I recently discovered a new remedy against the foot slipping forward. Insolia insoles! They haven't yet arrived but a few people swear by them and they sound like they would really help. Maybe try that? Give it a Google.



Yes, I have had the tendency to buy the wrong size and so some of my pairs aren't comfy. Luckily, some (like the Biancas!!! :heart) manage to work out well, but some will need to go, especially when padding/heel grips don't work. I'm so glad to have you as my size advisor though!  hehehe 
Insolia soles eh? I shall look it up and see if I can give these a go. Thank you! 


*xiaoxiao* congrats on your 3rd pair!~ You can never go wrong with a pair of simples. And what a great deal too!


----------



## strsusc

There are Armadillos in the air...Black Leather Armadillos for a great deal!


----------



## joanniii

*strsusc * Ohh your shoes are so pretty!  All these gorgeous Armadillos from you lovely ladies ...it is totally making me want a pair! 
Are they comfortable to wear?


----------



## strsusc

^OMG they are like butta...the leather is so soft and I think they will be one of my most comfortable pairs!  They remind me of the classic manolo blahnik d'orsey, but with a sexier heel height!  

Go find them *Jo*!


----------



## Popsicool

What a score *strsusc*!! They look great on you. 

*Jo*, before you ask, 37-37.5!  (Don't go for 38, it'll be too big!)


----------



## joanniii

Popsicool said:


> What a score *strsusc*!! They look great on you.
> 
> *Jo*, *before you ask, 37-37.5*!  (Don't go for 38, it'll be too big!)



LOL!!!
*P* You know me too well...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thank you *Popsicool*, *Aniski*, *cts900*!!! Tatt hurted like a :censor: but well worth it in the end!

*xiaoxiao* Congrats on the awesome deal!! Looks great on you!!

*strsusc* They look amaaaazing on you!!! Yay show twins!! 

*joanniii* they are the comfiest heels ever! There's a brand new blue satin multistripe on ebay atm sz 37! http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...97875?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a0aaf7713 It's my HG, but wrong size!! I should've have hesitated at DJs when I saw them!!!


----------



## SassySarah

*xiao *- congrats on a great everyday shoe!
*strusc *- love them!  Oh you're making me want Armadillos!!!


----------



## joanniii

*lisalovesshoes * waaa why did you have to show me those gorgeous shoes! ush: 
I was thinking about get black (again, like most of my shoes! LOL) but since the Armadillo's style is so unique, they would actually look nice in another color too! Hmmmmmm..... It is so tempting...


----------



## strsusc

*popsi, lisa & sassy* 

*sassy* you should totally get a pair!  Gorgeous and comfortable! 
*lisa* yeah for twinsies!


----------



## Aniski

strsusc - congrats!  They're gorgeous!


----------



## strsusc

^thanks *aniski!!!*


----------



## kett

Armadillo-splosion!!! Congrats Lisa and strsusc!

Nice snag xiaoxiao - they look great.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*joanniii* I think the blues would look great with your skin tone!  I'm really really hoping one day one of those in my size will pop up! 

Thank you *kett*!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*lisa* - gorgeous twin shoe pairs!
*xiao *- beautiful!
*strsusc* - they look amazing on you! 

i was going to wait to display these with another pair coming today, but i have no restraint and am pretty excited. i've been wanting these since seeing them in *rdgldy's *collection thread. i managed to track them down in brown, but *really* wanted the pink. when these showed up on ebay, i was ready to pull out all stops. imagine my dismay when they showed up totally wrecked with no mention of the damage to them in the description :/

the seller was willing to take them back but i couldn't do it! i brought them to my cobbler, who i think did a really decent job. he didn't have the paint colors for these shoes, so i may order some to make these look even better, but he fixed all the tears of the leather and they look a million times better 

may i introduce to you, pink carappas!











(sorry, i need a pedi :/)


----------



## wannaprada

I'm too behind to comment on all the shoes but great purchases ladies! Although on a ban, I caved and just purchased a pair of Quepi Reci in tan that are currently on sale at barneys.com. I'll be sure to post pics when they arrive.


----------



## Jönathan

*erin,* I love the carappas. What a nice addition to your collection!


----------



## cts900

*strsusc*: Congrats on such a beautiful pair!
*erin*: I am so happy that you found them.  They are lovely and you wear them so well!


----------



## erinmiyu

thank you *jonathan* & *cts* 

and yay! my ups guy just dropped these off!!!






closeup of the strass










for sizing reference - i think these run big unlike the sizing recs on outnet's page. i thought the love pumps were off of decollete last/sizing but i could have taken a 36.5 in these.


----------



## Jönathan

*erin,* Whoa! those are gorgeous!


----------



## Theren

Erin, omg girlie those are incredible looking!


----------



## icecreamom

*Erin* Wow! they are stunning! I


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks again, *jonathan* 

thank you *theren* & *icecreamom*! they are so wonderful irl! makes me (slightly) less annoyed at how the us stock was compared to the uk!


----------



## nepenthe

Congrats to all of you - gorgeous new additions!!! 

I just received the she's back from the Outnet sale and I have to share my joy with you!! The pictures don't do them justice, they're even much more fun IRL!! Sorry for the bad modeling pics


----------



## erinmiyu

*nepenthe* i LOVE those! you are making me wish i had added them to my cart! maybe they will get a return! how did you size?


----------



## nepenthe

erinmiyu said:


> *nepenthe* i LOVE those! you are making me wish i had added them to my cart! maybe they will get a return! how did you size?


I would say they run TTS and are really comfy! Good luck with the returns!!


----------



## Aniski

erin - gorgeous pairs both!! congrats!
nepenthe - they look fab & fun!


----------



## bec_h_med

I just received these.  Older style, unsure of the name.  I don't really like the heel, so I'm going to strass it with volcano strass.  It will be my first DIY!!!

http://s692.photobucket.com/albums/vv287/bec_h_photo/My New Shoes/


----------



## Aniski

^^Should be fun bec!!  Funky design and fun color with strass?


----------



## erinmiyu

i think those are SO cool, *bec*! i was watching them but i figured the 9" length would be too short for me. i'm having a hard time picturing the heel strassed and i love the art deco vibe they give off as is. congrats!

thanks *aniski*!


----------



## karwood

Congrats to everybody on their newest additions! They are all beautiful!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

congrats on all the new additions everyone!!!!


----------



## SassySarah

*erin *- I LVE both pairs!  I want a pair of Love pumps so badly!  Do they come in purple?  
*nepenthe *- congrats they're so cute!


----------



## erinmiyu

ty! if they don't come in purple yet, *sassy*, you can always SO!


----------



## SassySarah

erinmiyu said:


> ty! if they don't come in purple yet, *sassy*, you can always SO!



Ok if I get to that point please have me locked up!


----------



## clothingguru

*erinmiyu:* Congrats on the pinkcarappas and those LOVE PUMPS.... OMG 
they are GORGEOUS!!!! I love them so much! They will be in my dreams! 

*nepenthe:* Congrats! They are a cute! 

*bec_h_med:* Congrats! They are very unique!  

*strsusc:* Lovely armadillos! !!

*xiaoxiao:* Love the ALTI's!!!!! congrats on your 3rd pair! 

*baby: * I  ALTi's!!!! Especially in that color combo! 

*olimpia:* Love the zippers!!!! OOH they are gorgeous!!! 

*lisalovesshoes:* Congrats!!! Lovely armadillos! 

*sassysarah:* Love the Vp'S!!!!!  they look so good on you!

*victorialee*: Lovely boots!!! 

*purseinsanity*: Oh those Red pigallies are INSANE!!! Love them so much in red! And the leather looks like a soft matte leather...not patent like the big kiss. Must be comfier!!! COngrats! 

*purses&pugs*: Lovely new black classic pair!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I'm sad ladies my shoes arrived, and were in less than stellar condition. I'm pretty bummed. I'm hoping I can make them work..


----------



## Popsicool

OMG *erin* I'm such a sucker for anything LOVE!! So pleased you got them, they are gorgeous! These and the studded piggies are the two pairs I was really kicking myself for missing out on (I went to yoga instead so I couldn't be tempted!!!). Good to know they run a bit big too since the nappa and patent ones both run true to size! My patents are 37.5 so if you ever get sick of these, you know where to find me. 

Oh, btw, apparently they are based on the Ron Ron last, not Decollete, which would explain the sizing.

*bec* I think they are super funky just the way they are!!

*nepethe* these are really great in black!


----------



## erinmiyu

thank you *cg*!!

*misselizabeth* - so sorry to hear that  maybe you can post pics and take them to a cobbler to see if anything can be done. the pink shoes i got (carappas) came in REALLY bad condition but my cobbler made them wearable. they were a HG of mine, too. 

*popsi* - lol i will keep you in mind, but these are actually really comfy! i think i prefer the silver and black to gold and black, but the strass is so sparkly and i love them. it really makes me want something full-on strass! thanks about the ron ron. i didn't know that, and i've never tried them on so now i know what size i can wear, i s'pose! btw when i say tts, i wear a 6.5-7, though in most US shoes i've been wearing 6.5 lately. maybe my feet are shrinking!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I'm hoping, there's some dark red marks on the patent leather. 
I want to try the mr clean magic eraser and see if it works, LOL


----------



## joanniii

* erinmiyu* your pink carapaas are pretty!!  But I especially loveeeee your LOVE pumps! And now that you said they ran big... I should have jumped on the 37s when you said they were still available! ush: Ahh well, I am glad you got a pair though 

*nepenthe* What a fun pair of shoes! I saw these in pink and black and I would have gone for the black as well. Congrats!

*misselizabeth22* sorry to hear your shoes came in such a condition. it's always annoying to see what you paid for is not what you got!


----------



## Popsicool

erinmiyu said:


> *popsi* - lol i will keep you in mind, but these are actually really comfy! i think i prefer the silver and black to gold and black, but the strass is so sparkly and i love them. it really makes me want something full-on strass! thanks about the ron ron. i didn't know that, and i've never tried them on so now i know what size i can wear, i s'pose! btw when i say tts, i wear a 6.5-7, though in most US shoes i've been wearing 6.5 lately. maybe my feet are shrinking!



Aren't they just!! Mine are like wearing flats, I LOVE them so much. 
The patent black and silver is so cool but I've been thinking about strassing my LOVE in Silver crystals. I have a feeling that'll be happening soon. I tried crystal AB and I wasn't down with it, too colourful.

BTW, I wear a 37.5 in Ron Ron (TTS) and 38 in Decollete. My brain hurts too much when I try figure out if these would fit or not


----------



## erinmiyu

ah gotcha. i am a 37.5 in old season/37 in new season decollete. i saw you were considering strassing them! i think they would look great like that, and i think a stronger silver vs. AB would look wonderful.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies!!!

Back from Italy, I only went back two pages but wanted to say congrats to *Erin* (on both pairs, love the love pumps!) 

*Nepenthe*, congrats on your lovely find!


----------



## misselizabeth22

http://http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1217438&stc=1&d=1285982762

Stupid flash made my legs look uber pale. 

Definitely not the case, haha.

I present in my sweats,  my less than perfect Camel Rolandos


----------



## Aniski

misselizabeth22 said:


> I'm sad ladies my shoes arrived, and were in less than stellar condition. I'm pretty bummed. I'm hoping I can make them work..



misseliz - I hope you can make them work too!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Nepenthene, these were literally sold out of my shopping cart as I was ready to check out!! Congrats on yours.  they look like such a fun pair and will go with lots of outfits


----------



## nepenthe

Thank you all for your sweet comments!! 

Awwww, *IcookIeatIshop*, I'm so sorry you didn't get them!! But check back for returns. There are some returns on the UK site these days. Good luck!!!


----------



## Enigma78

erinmiyu said:


> thank you *jonathan* & *cts*
> 
> and yay! my ups guy just dropped these off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the strass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sizing reference - i think these run big unlike the sizing recs on outnet's page. i thought the love pumps were off of decollete last/sizing but i could have taken a 36.5 in these.



Those are fab on you!!!!!!


----------



## phiphi

wow ladies!! so many great new additions - i can't keep up!

*xiao* great score!
*strsusc* the armadillos look amazing on you!!!
*erin* the carappas and love pumps are gorgeous - totally you!!! congrats on finding them!
*nepenthe* the she's back look so fun!!
*bec* great addition!
*missE* - the rolandos look great on you - hope the magic eraser works!! fingers crossed!


----------



## BellaShoes

congrats *MissElizabeth*! Your fabulous camel Rolandos look amazing on you!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Thank you so so much ladies!  And I love all the new additions too.


----------



## milou-x

I got myself a while ago a pair of Feticha's in dark grey colour:








You all have such a great additions!


----------



## yousofine

I joined the Butterfly-craziness 

Was so disappointed that I didn't get the Piros on Outnet (due to CC-problems) So I did a kind of a impulse buy.

Madame Butterfly Bootie. Went down ½ a size to 38.5 and they are PERFECT! Danced in them on their first night yesterday for 12 hours. They are GREAT!

I'm a little upset because they have a fold where the upper leather isn't glued completely to the back of the shoes. It's like a bubble. Have you ladies seen that before?
You can see, that I can pull the leather tight with my finger.


----------



## erinmiyu

thank you *bella*, *enigma* & *phi*!

*joaniiii *- aw, thanks! i'm sorry you didn't get that pair because i think the person that did just put them on ebay for 995 

*misse* - i think they look great on you!

*milou-x *- those look wonderful!

*yousofine* - ahhhh! another gal tempting me with the beauty of MBB! congrats!


----------



## Kimberley x

all these beautiful shoesies!

heres my alti 140 glittarts...


----------



## erinmiyu

*kimberley* - those are AMAZING! i love them!


----------



## milou-x

Thank you erinmiyu!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you ladies 

The magic eraser has helped a little


----------



## BellaShoes

*milou*, love your new fetichas!

*yousofine.*... be still my heart! They are divine!!!

*Kimberly*.. your glittart alti's are perfection!


----------



## BellaShoes

My new *Yolanda Spikes *

I took them TTS... I adore them!






The Spikes are actually gunmetal


----------



## BellaShoes

And some modeling pics...


----------



## NANI1972

OK, I totally have to have these!!! Bella they look beyond fab on you!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Those are absolutely amazing Bella! 

Kimberly- I  Glitterart! Congratulations 

Milou- The fetchias rock! 

youso- I LOVE those MBB! I'm currently looking for them for me :greengrin:


----------



## amber_christine

My very first Christian Louboutin purchase made in June.


----------



## rdgldy

*amber*, they are lovely!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

everyones new purchases are amazing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *Nani *and *MissElizabeth*!

*amber*, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## joanniii

*misselizabeth22* Your Rolandos are gorgeous! Looks abit like nude actually! (perhaps it's the lighting, but they are soo pretty  )

*milou-x* I love your dark grey suede Fetichas! They are just lovely - I own a pair of Dark grey suede Declics and I loveee them  hehe

*BellaShoes* Excuse my language but $%(#&! Your Yolanda spikes are AMAZING!!! I thought I was sad when I missed out on the spiked pigalles (still am!) But I think I have found a new HG?! These seem to me more walk-able than Pigalles and I love abit of toes showing too. Perfect shoes darlin'! Congrats!! 

*amber_christine* Great choice for a very first pair! The lace is just beautiful. I have these on my wish list too. hehe


----------



## amber_christine

Thanks guys  

*Bella*, I am jonesing for a pair of Yolanda Spikes.... as well as for a pair of glitter prives.  Right now I don't care what color the glitter prives are, I just want them!  I think it's a girl thing to "need" glittery, sparkly things...


----------



## RedBottomLover

*amber* those are gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *joanniii* and *amber*!!!


----------



## amber_christine

Thank you *RedBottomLover*

I'm in love!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*amber* im in love too! 

each time i see a different lace pair im more inclined to purchase a pair of my own.


----------



## wannaprada

OMG ladies!!  The shoes look amazing!!!  Makes me want to go CL shopping!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you joanni!
They are pretty dark, I'm actually starting to wonder if the camel patent is more of my nude, then the nude itself.


----------



## bling*lover

OMG *Bella*, they are so fab, and look fantastic on you!!

Love those *Amber* congrats!

Congrats to everyone else on their new additions they all look gorgeous!


----------



## Ilgin

Kimberley x said:


> all these beautiful shoesies!
> 
> heres my alti 140 glittarts...


----------



## jeshika

*bella*!!! those yolanda spikes were made for you!!!!! 

*amber*, LOVELY SHOES!!!! congrats! they look fab on you!


----------



## milou-x

Bellashoes: Thanks! Love your Yolanda Spikes!
Joanniii: Thank you! I love them too, so much!


----------



## Kimberley x

thankyou *erin, bella, misselizabeth* & *ilgin, * 


all these new shoe purchases are amazing! 

now i just want more...

this thread/forum are just lethal!


----------



## icecreamom

Great way to start my morning.... Shoe Porn. Amazing purchases everyone! 

*yousofine* your MBB are perfect, don't be upset; enjoy them! 

*bella* amazing bday gift, Congrats!

*amber* lace....


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *bling, jeshika, milou* and *icecream*!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Lovely new additions everyone 

*Kimberly*, im not usually a fan of anything glittart but those Altis are pretty. They look great on you. Heres to plenty more pairs 

*Bella*, i think i just found my new HG!!! I LOVE them. They look fab on you, as everything does! Hope you had a fabulous birthday.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *savvy*! You must, the delicate style of the Yolanda is perfection with spikes! 

btw...I adore your new barbie Biancas!!


----------



## MadameElle

Bella...WOW...those Yolanda spikes are amazing on you.


----------



## Aniski

*milou*, *yousofine*, *kimberly*, *bella* & *amber* - gorgeous purchases!!


----------



## cts900

*amber*: I am so happy for you! Congrats!
*Bella*: I do not know how, but you outdo yourself _every_ time.  Those are fabulous, they look incredible on you, and I love the photos themselves. Perfection. 
*Kimberley*: I love, love, love glittart. So pretty. 
*yousofine*: I am so thrilled for you to have this special pair.  I know that area of the leather bothers you, but don't let it! They are perfect, _im_perfections and all.  
*milou*: Very pretty color. Perfect for fall. 
*misse*: Sooooooo sexy!
*bec_h_med*: What a fun pair to DIY! Can't wait to see!
*nepenthe*: How fun are those???!!!!?????!!!! Love 'em!
*erin*: I love all things LOVE. Love.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *madame, aniski* and *cts*!!



> Bella: I do not know how, but you outdo yourself every time. Those are fabulous, they look incredible on you, and I love the photos themselves. Perfection.



*cts*, the crazy thing is.. I asked the SA to try the Egoutina Boots (full spike version) and she came out with the boots, a Miu Miu pump and alas the Yolanda spikes! I had NO intention of even trying them!! Once I did, it was pure, unadulterated love.


----------



## cts900

^^Well, you could not have made a better choice.  They are just perfect. And I love the gunmetal.  It is so chic.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks!!! The gunmetal is amazing IRL!


----------



## yousofine

Thank you all. I do enjoy them 

Amber: That's a very lovely pair!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*misseliz- *hope they work out!!

*yousofine- *yay shoe twin congrats!!!!

*kim- *so pretty!!!

*bella- *oh bella they are so stunning and a perfect birthday gift! love them!!!

*amber- *beautiful congrats!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hadn't bought a pair since June, but this was too good of a deal to pass up, thanks to the Out Net sale.

Alta Botte black suede  they are gorgeous, I never thought I'd find CL tall black boots on sale, so excited!


----------



## rdgldy

Your boots are beautiful!!


----------



## cts900

GORGEOUS, *dezy*!


----------



## nillacobain

Congrats, *dezy*! The black suede is TDF! 

Can I ask you a favor? Can I ask you the measurements at their widest point? I would like to buy CLs boots but I have nowhere to try them (I'm 11.5" at my widest). TIA


----------



## BellaShoes

Perfection *Dezy*!! Congrats, they are stunning....

(and thank you for the kind words on my new babies too!)


----------



## strsusc

*amber* gorgeous!  Congrats to you! 
*bella* truly beyond words...they are stunning and something about the yolanda is so classic with that gunmetal!  Ahh...TDF!!!
*kimberly* love the glittart; so beautiful in person; congrats!!!
*yousofine* ahh the MBBs  they look perfect to me! 
*misse* gorgeous! 
*bec_h_med* can't wait to see the finished prioject! 
*nepenthe* they look fabulous!!!  
*dezy* I love those boots!  Beautiful!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *strsusc!*


----------



## Aniski

*Dezy* they look fabulous!!  Congrats!


----------



## savvysgirl

Swit swoooooo *dezy*! Love them on you



BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much savvy! You must, the delicate style of the Yolanda is perfection with spikes!
> 
> btw...I adore your new barbie Biancas!!



Really ... i cant! I've got to impose a ban at some point. I've bought 5 pairs in the last month  And thank you regarding Barbies


----------



## BellaShoes

^ well.... 5 pairs last month.... now it's October! :ninja:


----------



## joanniii

Congrats Dezy! Your boots are soo sexy they look great on you!


----------



## savvysgirl

BellaShoes said:


> ^ well.... 5 pairs last month.... now it's October! :ninja:



Very true!! To be fair i go on holiday tomorrow so technically i'm on a 2 week shoe ban


----------



## RedBottomLover

*dezy* those boots are TDF! i absolutely love those. did they run TTS?


----------



## amber_christine

Thank you *jeshika*,*icecreamom*,*aniski*,*cts*,*yousofine*, *dezy*, and *strsusc*!

My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy, but, at least there are _some_ people who understand!


----------



## amber_christine

By the way, *dezy*, your new babies are TDF!


----------



## Kimberley x

thankyou *savvy*, was unsure about the glittart myself but in person they're so pretty! & i absolutely love your biancas!
thanks also *aniski, cts900 & dezynrbaglaydee - *love the boots, was looking at these myself in the sale but missed out, they're amaze!
*strsusc -* thankyou, i know, was worried i wouldn't love them but in person can't stop looking at them!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Bella- I loved your pictures so much I called and ordered a pair last night 
Savvy - I love your pink Biancas!!!!!!! I would do anything to get my hands on some


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats on your new boots dezy, I love them and they look fab on you aswell!


----------



## BellaShoes

SpursGirlJen said:


> Bella- I loved your pictures so much I called and ordered a pair last night


 Congrats!


----------



## NANI1972

I'm so behind in this thread so If I skip anyone I truly apologize.

madamefifi- fabulous Biancas and I love SGs!

joanni- Love the Biancas shoe twin! And the Declics are fab!

victorialee13- congrats on the Zermadames.

pureinsanity- Love those Studded Pigalle flats, great color!

Purses&Pugs- Lovely classic additions.

nepenthe- those are so cool!

Bella-  I know that is how you must feel wearing those fabulous Yolandas!

milou-x- Lovely Fetichas, fab color.

MissElizabeth- The Rolandos look fab on you.

Erin- Love your LOVE pumps and the pink carappas are sweet!

bec_h_med- what a unique shoe!

yousofine- Yay! MBs I love these but I'm so ascared of the height!

Kimberly- Love those Alti Glittarts! They look so great on you!!!

amber- Absolutely gorgeous. 

Dezynr- Gorgeous boots! I DIE!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Cts,Dez,strsusc, & Nani* 

*Dez- The boots are awesome!!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you all so much!!!!

*nilla- *I will get back to you on this asap!!!

*redbottomlover- *I believe they do, I went up 1/2 size just to make sure I had room, figured I'd wear thick socks. So with thinner socks they are a little big.


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the boots, Dezy!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Beautiful new additions everyone!! 

*dezynrbaglaydee* amazing boots! I can't wear boots that high... I love them but I think my calves are claustrophobic cos they start to feel uncomfortable. I get panic-y and have to take them off straight away!!!  LOL


----------



## nillacobain

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *nilla- *I will get back to you on this asap!!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Miss a few days on here and you miss a LOT! 


Fantastic buys, ladies!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

My latest few-sorry if you've seen any already on different threads.
Giraffe and ghana VPs, strassed ciprias


----------



## joanniii

*rdgldy* I love your newly strassed ciprias!! That is Jet Hematite right? I was actually trying to decide between Jet and Jet Hematite crystals and after seeing yours, I think I'm going to go with Jet Hematite! 
Oh, and gorgey VPs too! Especially your Giraffe ones - I love 'em!


----------



## rdgldy

thank you, *jo*!  They are jet hematite.  I was advised from some of our DIY experts that jet is not too sparkly.


----------



## joanniii

rdgldy said:


> thank you, *jo*!  They are jet hematite.  I was advised from some of our DIY experts that jet is not too sparkly.



Sorry honey I wasn't sure whether to call ya "L" or "rdgldy"  LOL


----------



## xiaoxiao

Those deserve to be blown up!  Congratulations!


----------



## rdgldy

joanniii said:


> Sorry honey I wasn't sure whether to call ya "L" or "rdgldy"  LOL


either works for me!!

*xiaoxiao*-thank you!!!  Would have done that if I could have figured out how!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Nani!* I absolutely do!

*rdgldy*, I caught your new additions in your thread however worth saying again... love them all!


----------



## Aniski

rdgldy - lovely new shoes!!  Congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

*rdgldy*: Love the new additions!!! WOW!  
*bella:* Congrats luv! I saw them at Nordstrom and they are DIVINE! They look exquisite on you! 
*yousofine:* LOVE the MBB's!!!! Where did you get a hold of the 38.5's?? 
*amber:* Love the lace!!! COngrats on your 2st pair! 
*misselizabeth*:The rolando's look great on you! 
*kimberly:* Love the Alti's!!! Congrats! 
*milou-x:* Lovely feticha's!!!
Dez: love the boots on you!  


SOrry if i missed anyone! This thread moves really fast!


----------



## cts900

*rdgldy*! I love them all but you simply ROCKED out on the DIY.  LOVE!


----------



## sobe2009

misselizabeth: Congratulations... so pretty
kimberly: aaahhhh Altis, great choice
Dezy: I  love them, they are so hot... Totally understandable to break ur ban for this pair
rdgldy: Love them all!!  Congratulations
bella: wow, u always make me want more shoes..... they look perfect on u
yousofine: Butterflies!!  . Wow, amazing... Don't worry about the Pyros, they will show up sooner or later.
amber: Lovely


----------



## sobe2009

[

Alti Boots 140, Black leather . My Recent Purchase!!, I really love them and they are very comfortable, I was surprised...
Thank u for letting me share


----------



## Aniski

Sobe they look fantastic!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Thank you clthing & Sobe*

*Sobe, those boots are fierce!!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*nilla- *they are about 12" all around at the widest, but there is a stretch panel in there too. 

thank you *batty, lisa, klassic!*

*rdgldy- *wow great buys!!! love them! 

*CG- *Thanks sweetie!!!

*sobe- *HOT DAMN WOMAN!!!!! They look amazing on you!!!! congrats honey! and thank you


----------



## BattyBugs

*rdgldy*: I love all 3 pair. You did a great job on the strass.
*Sobe*: The Altis are sexy.


----------



## cts900

*Sobe*! Absolutely TDF!!!!!!! Your boots and your _legs_ are dynamite . What a great buy. Sexy!


----------



## joanniii

Love your boots *Sobe*!
Gosh you must have really long legs, I am so jealous


----------



## clothingguru

*sobe*: Love the boots on you! SO HOT!!!! congrats!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*Sobe*, those boots look smoking hot on you!

Ok, here are my recent purchases.  I never thought I'd buy "sensible" shoes from CL, but Outnet was having a sale, and they were so reasonable (plus all the sexy ones were snatched up before I had a chance to click on them) so I got two pairs (think one of them still had the tags on in the photo :shame

Modele 70 cork wedge








Sasha 70 wedge


----------



## bling*lover

*Sobe*, I love those boots they are fierce and look fantastic on you congrats!


----------



## nillacobain

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *nilla- *they are about 12" all around at the widest, but there is a stretch panel in there too.


 

Thank you!


----------



## kett

Sobe those are hot! Congrats!


----------



## strsusc

gorgeous *Sobe! *


----------



## Kimberley x

*rdgldy* - lovely purchases, espesh love the giraffe!
thankyou & absolutely love the boots *sobe*! was after them myself!

also thankyou *nani* & *clothingguru*


----------



## xiaoxiao

My latest and fourth pair so far: fuxia python simple 85! 

sorry for the weird skin color due to flash... And thanks for letting me share!


----------



## erinmiyu

those are GREAT *xiao*! and you're my size(ish)


----------



## xiaoxiao

erinmiyu said:


> those are GREAT *xiao*! and you're my size(ish)



Thank you so much!! Those are actually 38 (half size bigger than my usual ones)! And I had to foot-petal them to make them work, but hey, a girl gotta do what she has to do, right?


----------



## erinmiyu

^^yep! we do what we gotta do. and now that i know they are a 38 you don't need to worry about me sneaking into your closet for them!


----------



## xiaoxiao

^^ LOL. Oh good, I was hoping I don't need to  you for them! :greengrin:


----------



## Aniski

xiao they are great!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Aniski said:


> xiao they are great!



Thank you, thank you!!! And if I told you how much I paid for them you would


----------



## Aniski

xiaoxiao said:


> Thank you, thank you!!! And if I told you how much I paid for them you would



Haha!!  At this point, I have become pretty good with dealing with some CL prices! But may still hyperventilate if I did it!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Aniski said:


> Haha!!  At this point, I have become pretty good with dealing with some CL prices! But may still hyperventilate if I did it!




:shame: look at me showing off for no reason.  But seriously, is $300 a good price for those?


----------



## Aniski

xiaoxiao said:


> :shame: look at me showing off for no reason.  But seriously, is $300 a good price for those?



What?!  Now, I would faint!!  That is a steal!!  Gosh, congrats!  I was thinking they were going to be on the upside of the scale...


----------



## joanniii

Congrats on your gorgeous python simples *xiaoxiao*!
I was actually eyeing those on Bonanzle!
Is that the same pair?? If so, I'm glad they went to a fellow TPF'er :flower:
How do you feel this run? I am TTS 37.5 in CLs which is why I didn't get them because I wasn't sure if they would work for me..


----------



## xiaoxiao

*aniski*: Really? So glad you approved! 

*joaniii*: Thank you!!! I gotta say, they are def big on me (I'm TTS 37.5 in CLs too!). That's why I put on the foot-petal to prevent slipping forward, and so far they work like magic! I haven't worn them to go for a walk or anything, but I think I'll change the heel tips this week but besides that, so far so good. *fingers crossed*


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

rdgldy said:


> My latest few-sorry if you've seen any already on different threads.
> Giraffe and ghana VPs, strassed ciprias



OMG i love them!!!!


----------



## cts900

*xiao*: Congrats! Beauties!


----------



## purseinsanity

I love this thread!!  Congrats everyone!


----------



## BattyBugs

They are amazingly beautiful, xiao. Congratulations!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great fuschia simples *xiao!*!


----------



## moshi_moshi

xiaoxiao said:


> My latest and fourth pair so far: fuxia python simple 85!
> 
> sorry for the weird skin color due to flash... And thanks for letting me share!


 
congrats they're gorgeous!!  i almost bought these on bonanzle if they are the same pair... i love the color!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

xiaoxiao said:


> My latest and fourth pair so far: fuxia python simple 85!
> 
> sorry for the weird skin color due to flash... And thanks for letting me share!


 
so hot congrats!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*xiao*: Congrats! They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*xiao*, wow!! They are beautiful!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

*cts900, purseinsanity, battybugs, BellaShoes, dezynrbaglaydee, clothingguru, rdgldy*:  I could not believe the condition when I opened the box. Definitely very glad I pulled the trigger on this one!

*Moshi_moshi*: What a coincident! It seems like this pair was watched by many of us on the forum!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi My TPF Friends 
I first want to apologize for not responding or thanking everyone who commented on my Ambers I posted 2 weeks ago and also my thread . I'm in the middle of shutting down our family business we have had for the last 6 years soooo I've been so busy with trying to get that all taken care of once that's all done with I will have more time for TPF  

Congratulations to everyone who scored amazing deals on the Outnet sale  I was able to score a few goodies myself  will post those when I get a chance I need to catch up to my comments first. 

I wanted to post these because they are just toooooo beautiful not to share with everyone they have them at Horatio and also Miami these are my very first exotic shoe and I have a feeling won't be the last   I am in LOVE with the Bianca Roccia  Python Lucido


----------



## kikidots

Loving all your recent additions ladies. i finally got my Josefa's from the outnet sale and it is pure LOVE! They are super comfy and fit PERFECT! I was so eager to post them up so better pics to come later when i can get home to my camera.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*xiao* - good thing you snapped those babies up!  and that price is a steal!! 

*adctd* - loveeee them!!  they are fab!

*kiki* - congrats on a great outnet steal!


----------



## Aniski

adctd - congrats!!  They're gorgeous!
kiki - I love these!!


----------



## SassySarah

*addct *- OMG I have no words   (telling self that I do not NEED Python Biancas)
*Kiki *- love the Josephas!

You ladies are hard to keep up with!  So many great new additions!

Here are my latest, a deal posted in D&S last week!  

Purple Patent Ron Rons


----------



## Aniski

sassy - I die!!  Those are TDF!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*kikidots* those look beautiful on you!


----------



## Alice1979

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi My TPF Friends
> I first want to apologize for not responding or thanking everyone who commented on my Ambers I posted 2 weeks ago and also my thread . I'm in the middle of shutting down our family business we have had for the last 6 years soooo I've been so busy with trying to get that all taken care of once that's all done with I will have more time for TPF
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who scored amazing deals on the Outnet sale  I was able to score a few goodies myself  will post those when I get a chance I need to catch up to my comments first.
> 
> I wanted to post these because they are just toooooo beautiful not to share with everyone they have them at Horatio and also Miami these are my very first exotic shoe and I have a feeling won't be the last  I am in LOVE with the Bianca Roccia Python Lucido


 

Love them! They're beautiful on you. Congrats!


----------



## joanniii

*adctd2onlnshpng* Congrats on your python Biancas! I am looking for a pair of python 'anything' and python seriously look stunning on the Biancas! 

*kikidots* Congrats again! You know how i feel about your lovely shoes 

*SassySarah* *whistles* WooWooo Sarah the purple looks HOTTT on ya! You are the purple queen, I swear LOL! I think purple compliments your skin tone very well  I wish I could rock purple the way you can ush:
By the way (sorry to sound silly), are your Ron Ron's more comfortable? Or Decolletes?


----------



## phiphi

okay too behind to be able to do this properly but i will just say this is the *best eye candy thread. ever.* congratulations everyone!!


----------



## SassySarah

*SassySarah* *whistles* WooWooo Sarah the purple looks HOTTT on ya! You are the purple queen, I swear LOL! I think purple compliments your skin tone very well  I wish I could rock purple the way you can ush:
By the way (sorry to sound silly), are your Ron Ron's more comfortable? Or Decolletes?[/QUOTE]

Hi Joaniii - Thank you so much!  

I think the Ron Rons are supposed to be more comfortable than Decolettes.  They are basically the Bianca minus the platform, rounded toe.  I love the Decolette and it's probably my favorite style next to the Bianca, but I know some cannot do it.  So I think most would say yes, Ron Rons are more comfortable.  Hope this helps.


----------



## BattyBugs

*adctd* - I love them! They look so good on you, that now I want something exotic.
*kiki *- I love those! I've been eyeballing a pair, but haven't pulled the trigger.
*Sarah* - What can I say? You are so hawt in the purple.


----------



## rdgldy

*kiki*, the josefas are gorgeous
*adctd*,  I love the biancas-wonderful!!!
*sassy*-the purple is such a great shade.


----------



## bling*lover

*adctd:* those python bianca's are magnificent and look fantstic on you congrats!

*Sassy:* another lovely purple they look fantastic. My fav color is purple aswell so I die constantly looking at your collection! 

*Kiki:* your josefas are gorgeous congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

*adtctd*.... good golly girl, those are unbelievable!!! I bow my head to all that is the Bianca...

*sassy*, love your new purple ronrons!

*kiki*, the josefas are fab!


----------



## cts900

*adtctd*, Dayum! Hotness!!!!!!!!!

*sassy*, I saw those and was sooooooooo hoping a tPFer got them!

*kiki*, I am so happy that you love them!


----------



## xiaoxiao

adctd2onlnshpng: omg now amazing! Congras!

And congras everyone! I love the eye candy in this thread!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*xiao* love that colour!! 

*adctd2onlnshpng* I'd die for those! 

*kikidots* they look fantastic on you!!

*SassySarah* I can tell you like purple!


----------



## wannaprada

Just got these today & perfect timing b/c the sun will be out for the next few days & I'll be in VA in a couple of weeks! Here's my 13th pair, the Quepi Reci:


----------



## Aniski

They are gorgeous!  Congrats wanna!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Wow, everyones new additions look amazing!!!


----------



## Jerrica

Sassy that purple is fab on you and addicted your pythons are so breathtaking!


----------



## Kimberley x

*xiao* so pretty congrats on a good steal there!

*adctd*  just love biancas! they're amazing.

*kiki * i spied them on the outnet, congrats, very pretty!

*sassy* the ron rons are beaut.

*wanna* i love them! 

oh i love this thread.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*wannaprada* they look awesome!


----------



## milou-x

adctd2onlnshpng: Fabulous!


----------



## erinmiyu

*adctd* - love the biancas!
*sassy* - you + purple = perfect!
*kiki* - very pretty!
*wanna *- i really love those shoes!


----------



## joanniii

*wannaprada* Pretty heels! I haven't seen them before  Congrats


----------



## laurenam

Sassy! I love them, you are the purple queen!!!


----------



## SassySarah

*batty, rdgldy, bling, Bella, lisa, jerrica, kimberly, erin, & lauren* - 
*cts *- I pondered for a few minutes then accidentally hit the BIN button 

*wanna *- they look great on you and your skin tone!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Sassy*- I  those Ron Rons! OMG! 

*wanna*


----------



## Stephanie***

sobe2009 said:


> [
> 
> Alti Boots 140, Black leather . My Recent Purchase!!, I really love them and they are very comfortable, I was surprised...
> Thank u for letting me share


----------



## Jerrica

wannaprada said:


> Just got these today & perfect timing b/c the sun will be out for the next few days & I'll be in VA in a couple of weeks! Here's my 13th pair, the Quepi Reci:



Wannaprada I love those QRs on you! They look so much better on than I ever could've imagined!


----------



## cts900

SassySarah said:


> *cts *- I pondered for a few minutes then accidentally hit the BIN button



Good move, sister.  Good move. 

*wanna*: I cannot believe how sexy those look on! The stock picture does not do the justice! Great buy.


----------



## BattyBugs

Wanna, they look great on you!


----------



## wannaprada

*Aniski, Kimberley, lcook, erin, joanii, sassy, misselizabeth, jerrica, cts, and batty*, thanks so much!  Cts, I actually googled the shoes before I purchased them so I could see how they looked on b/c I wasn't sure.  So much for that ban of mine! :shame:


----------



## clothingguru

*xiao:* Love the exotics!!! That purple pink is TDF on you! 
*sassy:* That purple is TDF! 
*kikidots:* Love them! Congrats!
*adctd:* LOVE the BIANCA's!!!!!! 
*wanna:* Love those on you!!! COngrats!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*moshi, Aniski, Sassy Sarah, Alice, Joanniii, phiphi, Batty, Rdgldy, Bling*lover, Bella , cts900, xiaoxiao, lisalovesshoes, spursgirl, erinmiyu, jerrica,  milou-x, kimberley x, & clothingguru* 

*kiki -* your josefas are hottt! I love!
*Sassy*- Girl you are so lucky! I don't know how you walk in all your CL's Love all the fun colors in your collection! & your camel vps 
*Bella* - your yolandas  what's the secret to being able to wear your CLs to work ? I know you have a secret because I tried wearing my  prives for 3 hours shopping and my feet couldn't handle it 
*wanna*- I love Quepi Reci , I had the gray but they were so big on me I would love a pair in my size 
*xiao*- those are hottttt! love the color ! amazing buys! 
*Sobe*-  so sexyyyyyyyy I freakin love those!!! 
*Rdgldy*- love all of your beautiful new additions especially the strass ciprias , and the ghana vps . We are jet hematite strass twins 
*Dezy*- ahhhhh those boots! so hottttt!
*Amber*- those are soooooo beautiful! very timeless. Love!
*Kimberley* - your alti glittarts are soooooo hotttttt!!! Congrats! 
*yousofine *- MBB Baby! shoe twins those are DH's favorite pair in my closet! I love them Congrats!!!! 
*Miloux*- Congrats on your beautiful fetichas ! 
*misselizabeth*- Love the Rolandos they look hottt on you !
*Bec_h_med*- Congrats on your new additions 
*nepenthe*-  I love the shes back ! Congrats on your outnet buy 
*Erinmiyu*- the strass LOVE pump they are beautiful !!! those shoes are for a beautiful person inside and out, they are perfect for you 
*lisa & strsusc*- OMG I so did not need to see those ! I am regretting selling mines , they are gorgeous on you ladies ! 
*babysweetums*-  ok I need Altis in my life !!!!
*Olimpia*- Congrats on the zip rolandos they are fab!
*Purse & Pugs*- Loving the simples! I've been thinking about those are they super comfy? 
*Purseinsanity*- So freakin hotttttttt!!!! I saw those on a lady at Barneys and she was so fierce in em! 
*victorialee*- those boots are fierce!
*joanniii*- I love the Bianca my favorite style ever I hope to be your shoe twin one day. So gorgeous !!!! 
*madamefifi*- congrats on your beautiful buys especially the suede Bianca I LOVE the Bianca!
*ikaesmallz*- ok I did not need to see those either  dang those r sooooo hotttttt ok Bibi is going on my wish list
*laurenam*- those are simply amazing ! I love love love. 
*jtothelo*- Congratulations on your outnet buy! 
*Batty*- Love the MPBs one of my favorite styles !!! I am lucky enough to have 1 pair 

Thank you everyone for allowing me to share my passion and also for sharing yours also , TPF is a form of therapy for me I just can't get enough of it


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

bling*lover said:


> *Adctd* they are gorgeous congrats
> 
> *KK* love them, that pink is very girly
> 
> *Compulsive* they are amazing congrats!




Thank you *bling*lover*


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

KlassicKouture said:


> *adctd*, those are incredible!!!!!!!



thanks *KlassicKouture*


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

phiphi said:


> cute *KK*!! shoe twins!
> wow *addictd* - wipes drool off keyboard.




Thank you *Phiphi* wait until you see the final product lets just say I decided to be adventurous with them


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ikaesmallz said:


> *adctd* those ambers are gorgeous! How is it walking in them??



Thank you *ikaesmallz* , kind of hard walking in them you have to kind of balance  Love your Bibis babe!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Aniski said:


> KK - they are so pretty!
> adctd - the black amber are gorgeous!




Thank you *Aniski* -


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

dnb020060 said:


> Those are stunning! I really want a pair now looking at them on you. And my list grows!
> 
> 
> 
> *BattyBugs* I wanna see more... I have an idea what they are but come on give a girl more!!!




Thank you *dnb020060* - you should totally do it! I strassed over the glitter with jet hematite and they look so beautiful I am waiting to finish them so I can show them off


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BattyBugs said:


> *KK*, I love your collection. The pink is amazing!
> *adctd*, I love the black colorway the best. Congratulations!




Thank you *BattyBugs *and congratulations on your beautiful MBPs


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

clothingguru said:


> *OMG OMG OMG there is some serious shoe porn going on right now!
> First off: *
> 
> *COMPULSIVE:*  I love those! Where did you get them? OMG!Ok nevermind i just read from the outnet sale....ALL GONE  BUT They are gorgeous on you and those legs! Congrats!
> *ADCTD:*  GIRL omg! They are fabulous! I like them better without the top ankle strap IMO! They are gorgeous! Congrats!
> *Klassic: *LOVE the pink!!!! And your collection is NOT tiny! Very beautiful shoes!
> *Batty:* Love the suede MB's!!! So pretty! Congrats on having 2 pairs now!




Thank you my beautiful friend *CG *


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

icecreamom said:


> ITA, my life is pretty lame  (wish I had fantastic parties to attend) LOL




Thank you *SassySarah & Icecreamom *it's so funny you mention that because I also have no where to wear them too also   I just have this obsession over shoes. It's so crazy. I think, well actually I know I NEED help!  trying to control my obsession. How come our DH's haven't started a support group on here yet? Secret : The most wear I get out of my shoes are around my house and in front of my bedroom mirror.  I love looking at them on my feet before I go to bed  and the most excitement I get from them is when I take pictures and get to share them with you all  . People collect art , jewelry, purses, cars . I LOVE shoes!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

purseinsanity said:


>




Thank you* Purse* be my shoe twin!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

savvysgirl said:


> *VEE*!!!!!  They are perfection on you. You know how much i love these beauties (perhaps a little too much ) I am so glad you got a pair and we are shoe twinnies
> 
> *KK*, love the pink!
> 
> *Adct*, your ambertinas are stunning in that colourway. They look great on you.
> 
> *Batty*, love the brown MBPs. Im not really a fan of lower heels but i really like the MBPs.




Thank you *Savvy* Can't wait to see your new reveals !!! hurry back so we can see mod pics!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

yousofine said:


> OMG!!! You girls are rocking the CL-buys right now.
> 
> adctd: I REALLY like the Amber in that color!




Thank you* yousofine* my new MBB twin


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

kett said:


> Compulsive - they are stunners!
> KK - love the color!
> adctd2onlnshpng - they are amazing! Congrats.
> jtothelo - I've never seen those before - they are great.
> Congrats again laurenam!
> Ugh those Bibi's are killing me ikaesmallz!! Congrats.




Thank you *Kett *


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

cts900 said:


> *ikaesmallz*: I just love them and they look incredible on you!
> *lauren*: I think is one of the most beautiful shoes of all time. You wear them well shoe cousin!
> *jtothelo*: I am all about the lower heels right now and those are classic beauties.
> *Batty:* Ah, shoe heaven! I love 'em.
> *adctd:*
> *Klassic*: Lovely color, timeless classic. Congrats. Thanks for the family photo!
> *compulsive*: Those could not be more beautiful on you! So sexy...stunners!!!!




I love you *Cts900* I always enjoy reading your post!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

compulsive said:


> Thank you thank you *Batty*, *dnb*, *A*, *bling*lover*, *Mags*, *Sassy*, *CG*, *purseinsanity*, *savvy* (), *icecreamom*, *ikae*, *kett*, *cts*, *nilla*, & *RedBottom*!!! You ladies are seriously the sweetest ever!
> 
> *M*, sorry.. had a brain fart  I will keep my eyes out for you, dear!
> 
> *A*, congrats on your beauties! Can't wait to see them strassed out!
> *Klassic*, that pink color is heavenly.
> *Batty*, love your butterflies!
> *jtothelo*, perfect every day shoes.
> *laurenam*, congrats on finally finding them! They look lovely on you.
> *K*, love the Bibis! Too bad I won't be getting a pair.. DBF doesn't like them hehe. Now it's time to keep your eyes on the prize, missy!
> *madame*, love both pairs.. especially the SGs!
> *nilla*, I'm not sure if they came in any other color. Sorry I'm no help!
> *joanniii*, both pairs are gorgeous.. especially that peacock color!
> 
> **Whew  you ladies have been busy and I was only gone for one day!**




Thank you babe!!! my shoe twin  hey yours fits you mines don't :lolots:


----------



## yazziestarr

Thought these would be another in a long list of shoe flops that I've been having lately considering I had immediate buyers remorse after hitting buy.  However they fit like a glove and I've got nothing but love for them now!

My outnet sale Josefas


----------



## yazziestarr

a feeble attempt at modeling pics.


----------



## clothingguru

*Yazzie*: THEY are amazing!!! COngrats!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*Yazzie* they are gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*yazzie* they look amaaaazing on you!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Yazzie*- They're awesome!

*addcted*- Those are divine!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Yazzie, I've been eyeing them too but wasn't sure how they'd look on the feet. Thx for modeling and they look amazing on you!


----------



## Enigma78

Yazzie those are fab


----------



## discoAMOUR

Gorgeous, yazzie!!! Love those shoes!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Yazzie they look amazing on you!  congras!


----------



## joanniii

*yazziestarr* Honey there is no need to feel buyer's remorse because they look absolutely gorgeous on you!!  I wish I would have considered these beautiful shoes earlier when they were available in my size ush: But I am really glad some of our ladies managed to score them though! 
Congrats!


----------



## erinmiyu

fabulous, *yazzie*!


----------



## icecreamom

*yazzie*, they are gorgeous


----------



## cts900

*yazzie*: Those look fabulous on you.  I love the way the gold looks against your skin tone! Great choice.  
*adctd:* Aw, thank you so much. You made my day!


----------



## Aniski

*Yazzie* they are gorgeous!


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you so much *clothingguru*, *adctd2onlnshpng*, *lisalovesshoes*, *misselizabeth22*, *IcookIeatIshop*, *Enigma78*, *discoAMOUR*, *xiaoxiao*, *joanniii*, *erinmiyu*, *icecreamom*,* cts900*,* Aniski* !

They've definitely surpassed my expectations in fit, comfort and look! I was so excited to share them!


----------



## BattyBugs

Yazzie, they look great on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

*yazzie*!! They are fabulous! I have been stalking them on outnet waiting for a long shot..


----------



## BellaShoes

Anyone know off hand which lovely tpf'ers have picked up the Lady peep?

Nevermind... found some pics.....

New question.... Any of our Lady Peep owners.. how is the toe box? Generous like an Altadama...smaller like a VP?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ it's the same as the LC, *bella.*


----------



## erinmiyu

just a quick pic as i am getting ready for a wedding, but these came in the mail! they are SO tall (auction listed them as 4", but they are definitely 120s) but so, so so pretty on i'mma make it work!


----------



## SassySarah

*Erin *they are gorgeous!  Congrats!!!


----------



## rdgldy

erinmiyu said:


> just a quick pic as i am getting ready for a wedding, but these came in the mail! they are SO tall (auction listed them as 4", but they are definitely 120s) but so, so so pretty on i'mma make it work!


stunning!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Fabulous Erin


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ just seeing your siggie, *authentic*!!! so happy for you! 

those are so pretty, *erin*!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *sassy*, *rdgldy*, *authentic *and *surly*!


----------



## phiphi

*yazzie* they are gorgeous! congrats on your outnet score!

*erin* i love the newest additions - what a stunning pair!


----------



## Aniski

Erin they are fabulous!


----------



## Alice1979

*erin*, they're beautiful. I thought they were 120 as well by first looking at the listing. Congrats.


----------



## cts900

*erin*: they are gorgeous! the color is incredible. can't wait to see them on!


----------



## authenticplease

Surly- I am embarassed to admit that my D90 is so much more advanced than I am  I have managed to 'push a button' while carrying it around in my purse without a case(I know that is bad) so it will not focus.  I need to swing by the camera shop to have it adjustedush:  But I promise photos once I do this!


----------



## Jönathan

*erin,* Those are gorgeous!!!  Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ it's the same as the LC, *bella.*



Thank you! :kiss:

I went with something else


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous *erin*!

*Sassy*... where are your Piro's at?!


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> Gorgeous *erin*!
> 
> *Sassy*... where are your Piro's at?!



Awww sorry I haven't taken any photos yet.  I've been sick with the flu for a week now so not looking so hot.  I'm finally getting better though, so maybe I can take some pics tomorrow and post.  And maybe update my collection thread, maybe.


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes please!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*yazzie* great buy!!

*erin* beautiful shoes!


----------



## yazziestarr

*BattyBugs, BellaShoes, phiphi, ikaesmallz*

i hope they pop for you *Bella*


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *yazzie*! Yours are fab!


----------



## BattyBugs

They are so gorgeous, erin!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

erinmiyu said:


> just a quick pic as i am getting ready for a wedding, but these came in the mail! they are SO tall (auction listed them as 4", but they are definitely 120s) but so, so so pretty on i'mma make it work!


 
Congrats erin!!!
These are TDF!!! Love them!!!


----------



## vhdos

I just got these.  Not even in transit yet
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

I'm a bit nervous because I've never worn a D'Orsay.  They are my first exotic (well, unless eel skin counts as an exotic).


----------



## discoAMOUR

very sexy shoes vhdos. you're gonna rock 'em!!!


----------



## ntntgo

I love my Bikikis and they are sooooo comfy.

And my new, beautiful Amber Strass. (Thanks Liza)

More to follow

And, yes, I was one of the silly girls that bought the Miss Americas for her Halloween costume

Oh, *Erin*, me likey. You wearing those to a Steeler game?????


----------



## BellaShoes

congrats *vhdos*! I am glad you got them...

woooweeeee! *ntntgo*, what a haul, congrats! The ambers are stunning!


----------



## Aniski

vhdos - nice!  Bet they look awesome!
ntntgo - what a haul!  Love the ambers!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*ntntgo* those are all TDF!!! how did the Amber run?


----------



## cts900

*vhdos*: I hope the fit is perfect! Can't wait to see them on you when the arrive. They are lovely. 
*ntntgo*: _Dayum!_ You wear those far too well. You just brought sexy back!


----------



## vhdos

Wow, ntntgo, those are spectacular!  I didn't buy a new pair of CLs for my Halloween costume, but I'll be wearing a pair that I purchased not too long ago.  What costume are you wearing with yours?  I'm wearing my black peep toe CLs with my vintage playboy club cocktail waitress costume.


----------



## rdgldy

ntntgo said:


> I love my Bikikis and they are sooooo comfy.
> 
> And my new, beautiful Amber Strass. (Thanks Liza)
> 
> More to follow
> 
> And, yes, I was one of the silly girls that bought the Miss Americas for her Halloween costume
> 
> Oh, *Erin*, me likey. You wearing those to a Steeler game?????



*Nat*, they are all gorgeous.  I love the bikikis.  They are so much fun.  How was the sizing on them, BTW??
More-can't wait to see what else you got.


----------



## joanniii

*erinmiyu* Loving your sexy heels!  You might end up being one of the ladies with the hottest heels there  hehehe

*ntntgo* Your MissAmericas are beautiful! Did you really buy them just to go with your Halloween costume? LOL 
Your Amber Strass are gorgeous  I can't wait to start my own DIY project soon as my Biancas arrive!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new additions ladies!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Vhdos- Lovely!  Congrats on your first python!

Ntntgo-Wow, what a trio!  You never cease to amaze


----------



## Jerrica

Alta rita 120s are so sexy irl! I regret not getting the black strass ones after seeing how beautiful your red ones are; congratulations.


----------



## ct462

too all the ladies with your new strass purchases.. WOW and  GORGEOUS!!

SassySarah, this one's your "fault"  shoe twin!


----------



## joanniii

ct462 said:


> too all the ladies with your new strass purchases.. WOW and  GORGEOUS!!
> 
> SassySarah, this one's your "fault"  shoe twin!
> http://i53.tinypic.com/282pafm.jpg[/][/QUOTE]
> 
> Waaa!!![B]ct462[/B] are these the Barbie Pink hotties that were on the bay not long ago? I was watching them but then they completly disappeared because buyer did a BIN! So it was you eh :graucho:


----------



## ct462

i don't know what you're talking about my dear.


----------



## joanniii

^^ I am so sorry I thought your shoes were these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280571319248&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_734wt_1051
Maybe it's my eyes because the lighting of your pic is a little dark  Sorry dear.


----------



## discoAMOUR

joannii those hot pink CL are wicked!!! too bad you missed out.
ct462--Gorgeous shoes, girl. ur rockin 'em!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my gosh! Amazing new CLs, ladies.


----------



## amber_christine

My newest addition!  It is LOVE!     Very Prive Marine Glitter


----------



## Jönathan

*amber_christine, * They are gorgeous! They look great on you too!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

ntntgo said:


> I love my Bikikis and they are sooooo comfy.
> 
> And my new, beautiful Amber Strass. (Thanks Liza)
> 
> More to follow
> 
> And, yes, I was one of the silly girls that bought the Miss Americas for her Halloween costume
> 
> Oh, *Erin*, me likey. You wearing those to a Steeler game?????


 
wow..I really love all of your new purchases...but your Bikikis are just stunning!!!




ct462 said:


> too all the ladies with your new strass purchases.. WOW and  GORGEOUS!!
> 
> SassySarah, this one's your "fault"  shoe twin!


 



Very Very sexy!!!! Look great on you!! Love your nail polish aswell.




amber_christine said:


> My newest addition! It is LOVE!  Very Prive Marine Glitter


 
Love these..such a gorgeous color!!! Look great on you!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Amazing new additions ladies!

*amber_christine*  Absolutely STUNNING!!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

thank you *phi*, *aniski*, *alice*, *cts*, *jonathan*, *bella*, *ikaesmallz*, *batty*, *chrissy*, and *jerrica*!

*joaniiii* - thank you! i didn't wear them to the wedding because i'm still ahem, not amazing at 120s without a platform. i sold my pigalles for this reason but these seem more comfortable than pigalles so far so i think i will be okay (for very small distances and/or carried to and fro my locations)

*nat* - def not wearing these to a steelers game (and actually i'm very upset with the steelers lately and will not be watching them once a certain player is back in action). love your new additions!

*ct* - so cute! love the barbie pink!

*amber* - those are stunning! congrats!

*vhdos* - those are HOT! i really love the passmule, especially in python

eta, finally uploaded a mod pic!


----------



## SassySarah

Erin they are TDF!!!

Amber - the VPs look great on you!!!


----------



## j0yc3

I ordered my very first CL's over the weekend. A Rolandos and a simple bootie, both in black


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *sassy* 
*joyc3* - congrats!!! post pix when they come!


----------



## Loubie22

Loving all the new additions, specially the black ambers.


----------



## amber_christine

Thank you *Jonathan*, *Chrisy*, *lisalovesshoes*, *erinmiyu*, and *SassySarah*!

*erinmiyu*, I'm so jealous of your new addition!  They are beautiful!


----------



## j0yc3

Thanks *erinmiyu*!


----------



## LornaLou

Oh wow!!!! Amazing new purchases ladies  I love the marine glitter and the strass! I've missed you ladies! I have been away from the forum because I've been on a ban. I'm loving some of the new styles though!!


----------



## cts900

*erin*: They look even prettier on you!   
*amber*: One of my favorite colored glitters of all time. They look perfect on you.  
*ct:* So feminine and sexy. Great buy!


----------



## Aniski

ct: they are fabulous!
amber: those glitters are TDF!
erin: they look even better on!


----------



## ct462

joannii, i'm kidding, it was me! They look that neon IRL, but iphones made it look light pink.
amber_christien, your glitters are beautiful! enjoy them in good health!
erin, they look fabulous on your feet. it must be nice not to be bigfoot


----------



## yazziestarr

*ntntgo* OMG your bikkis! I almost forgot how much I wanted them...thanks for reminding me

*erin *wow they look so sexy and sophisticated on you

*amber* the marine glitter is such a pretty color


----------



## Jönathan

*erin,* Those shoes look amazing!


----------



## september gurl

*erin,* Those shoes are TDF!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ct462- *so cute congrats!!!

*amber- *love the color!!!

*erin- *what a stunning mod pic!!!


----------



## joanniii

ct462 said:


> joannii, i'm kidding, it was me! They look that neon IRL, but iphones made it look light pink.



 Sorry dear, I couldn't pick up your humor over cyber space  I am so glad it was a TPF'er who got them though! Congrats they are verrry pretty!!


----------



## elfgirl

Everyone is getting such beautiful things lately!  WOW!

*amber *-- LOVE the marine glitter VPs! What a beautiful pair!
*erin *-- The strass are gorgeous!  You must practice so you can take those out for a spin (even if it's just car-restaurant-car)!
*ct462 *-- Beautiful! The Barbie pink is always fantastic.
*Nat *-- I am coveting your Amber Strass sooo much.  That is my favorite colorway for the Amber.  Loving the Bikkis and your Miss Americas, too!
*yazzie *-- Ah, another Outnet success story! I love these on you!


----------



## j0yc3

While waiting for orders from BG.com, I couldn't wait no longer so I stopped by BG after work... 

And my very first CL 

A 70mm black patent Simples.. LOVE it! 

This is a start of an addiction...


----------



## rdgldy

*joy*, congratulations.  A perfect pair to start the addiction.


----------



## jeshika

hello ladies! i am in the process of putting together a collection thread and i thought to post a couple teasers... 

i recently found these beauties on the bay... red patent joli noued dorcet... these are one of my favorite styles... super comfy and easy to walk in and who can resist these bow?  










i would also like them in yellow and navy and black...  does that make me crazy? they are so comfy though!

PS. i don't know how you other ladies do this... a collection thread is hard work!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*amber*, your glitters are TDF!!

*erin*, fabulous modeling shot....perfection!


----------



## BellaShoes

*j0yc3*... perfect 1st pair! A true classic, congrats and welcome to our lovely addiction!


----------



## BellaShoes

gorgeous pinup red joli's *jeshika*!!


----------



## foosy

My DW agreed to post modeling pics of her Madame Butterfly- just returning from celebrating her bday


----------



## BellaShoes

the MB are amaaaaaaazing.


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> the MB are amaaaaaaazing.



OMG I agree... love them in leather...


----------



## cts900

*foosy*: Yay! They look amazing on her! 
*jeshika*: You are not crazy! I would have Lady Gres in every color/material if I could find them! Can't wait to see the collection. 
*j0yc*: Great first choice. Welcome to the addiction.
*elf*: Your new avi is out of this world.


----------



## BattyBugs

Those are beautiful, Amber!
Erin, they are so gorgeous on.
Nice first pair, Joy.
Love the pretty red, Jeshika.
Foosy, the MBPs look great on your wife.


----------



## clothingguru

*foosy:* OMG  i just LOVE LOVE the MBP's!!! They look great on ur wife! 
*jeshika:* Love the red !!!!! They are gorgeous!!! 
*j0yc3:* Congrats! They are lovely! 
*ct462*: PRetty in PINK! COngrats! 
*amber:* I love the Marine glitters! They are gorgeous! COngrats! 
*ntntg:* Great new buys! congrats!
*erin: *OMG love them!!!! They are beauties!!!!  congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> *moshi, Aniski, Sassy Sarah, Alice, Joanniii, phiphi, Batty, Rdgldy, Bling*lover, Bella , cts900, xiaoxiao, lisalovesshoes, spursgirl, erinmiyu, jerrica,  milou-x, kimberley x, & clothingguru*
> 
> *kiki -* your josefas are hottt! I love!
> *Sassy*- Girl you are so lucky! I don't know how you walk in all your CL's Love all the fun colors in your collection! & your camel vps
> *Bella* - your yolandas  what's the secret to being able to wear your CLs to work ? I know you have a secret because I tried wearing my  prives for 3 hours shopping and my feet couldn't handle it
> *wanna*- I love Quepi Reci , I had the gray but they were so big on me I would love a pair in my size
> *xiao*- those are hottttt! love the color ! amazing buys!
> *Sobe*-  so sexyyyyyyyy I freakin love those!!!
> *Rdgldy*- love all of your beautiful new additions especially the strass ciprias , and the ghana vps . We are jet hematite strass twins
> *Dezy*- ahhhhh those boots! so hottttt!
> *Amber*- those are soooooo beautiful! very timeless. Love!
> *Kimberley* - your alti glittarts are soooooo hotttttt!!! Congrats!
> *yousofine *- MBB Baby! shoe twins those are DH's favorite pair in my closet! I love them Congrats!!!!
> *Miloux*- Congrats on your beautiful fetichas !
> *misselizabeth*- Love the Rolandos they look hottt on you !
> *Bec_h_med*- Congrats on your new additions
> *nepenthe*-  I love the shes back ! Congrats on your outnet buy
> *Erinmiyu*- the strass LOVE pump they are beautiful !!! those shoes are for a beautiful person inside and out, they are perfect for you
> *lisa & strsusc*- OMG I so did not need to see those ! I am regretting selling mines , they are gorgeous on you ladies !
> *babysweetums*-  ok I need Altis in my life !!!!
> *Olimpia*- Congrats on the zip rolandos they are fab!
> *Purse & Pugs*- Loving the simples! I've been thinking about those are they super comfy?
> *Purseinsanity*- So freakin hotttttttt!!!! I saw those on a lady at Barneys and she was so fierce in em!
> *victorialee*- those boots are fierce!
> *joanniii*- I love the Bianca my favorite style ever I hope to be your shoe twin one day. So gorgeous !!!!
> *madamefifi*- congrats on your beautiful buys especially the suede Bianca I LOVE the Bianca!
> *ikaesmallz*- ok I did not need to see those either  dang those r sooooo hotttttt ok Bibi is going on my wish list
> *laurenam*- those are simply amazing ! I love love love.
> *jtothelo*- Congratulations on your outnet buy!
> *Batty*- Love the MPBs one of my favorite styles !!! I am lucky enough to have 1 pair
> 
> Thank you everyone for allowing me to share my passion and also for sharing yours also , TPF is a form of therapy for me I just can't get enough of it



Thanks sweetie!!


----------



## purseinsanity

OMG, I am away a couple days and now sooooooooo far behind!  Congrats everyone on your amazing, gorgeous, unbelievably stunning purchases!  Wear in good health!


----------



## icecreamom

*Erin*, I love those


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*j0yc3* congrats! We're shoe twins!! 

*jeshika* that red is gorgeous!!!

*foosy* WOWZA! Looks amazing!! I'd be too scared to walk in those outdoors!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I'm soooooooo far behind, but amazed at all these new shoes!!!


----------



## jeshika

thank you *Bella*, *Batty*, *CG * and *lisa*!!!! isn't it the most amazing shade of red? i nearly gave up on them because the seller made a mistake with the address and it got sent back. i'm so glad they finally made it to me! 

*cts900*, glad to know i'm not crazy!!! i also have them in white and nude  the collection pictures are coming along but with the days getting shorter, it's so difficult getting pictures taken in the daylight!


----------



## Aniski

joy - they are very pretty!  Classic pair!
jeshika - they are hot!
foosy - they look great on her!


----------



## j0yc3

Thanks everyone. You're all so sweet.  

I bought a 5.5 and thought it fit me well. When I tried it on last night it feels snug, I came back to BG and exchanged for a 6. Luckily they still have it! 

Waiting for 3 CL's on the mail... I'm on a ban for now.


----------



## nepenthe

Oh my, I'm so sorry that I can't keep up with this thread!!
Congrats to all your fabulous additions!!!!


----------



## vhdos

Ack!  My first pythons are scheduled to arrive with signature upon delivery tomorrow.  I won't be here  Don't you just hate the wait...


----------



## jancedtif

Goodness!  You all have great taste in shoes!  Congrats on your lovely purchases!

70mm Sixties Orlato (Yeah, that's right, I got another pair of animal print shoes )  I'm over the moon!  Sorry for the poor BB pics!  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh *Jan*, I am in


----------



## erinmiyu

*jan* those are great!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*jan* - i love those!! they look fab!


----------



## phiphi

*jan* they are stunning! love that style and the leopard!!


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh *Jan*, I am in


Thanks so much *Duke*! 



erinmiyu said:


> *jan* those are great!



Thank you so much *Erin*!  



moshi_moshi said:


> *jan* - i love those!! they look fab!



Thank you so much *Moshi*! 



phiphi said:


> *jan* they are stunning! love that style and the leopard!!



Thank you so much *Phi Phi*!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Those are lovely Jan!!


----------



## foosy

Thank you *Bella*, *Sarah*, *cts900*, *Batty*, *clothingguru*, *lisa*, and *Aniski,* - for all your nice comments.

This group is starting to have a positive (?) impact on my DW. Her bday wish was to have 3 more CL pairs by her next bday... 

*lisa* - Yes, they are very high, but she feels comfortable enough for going to restaurants. No dancing in these


----------



## jancedtif

misselizabeth22 said:


> Those are lovely Jan!!



Thank you sweetie!  Btw, congrats on your Gamecock's big win!


----------



## Aniski

Jan - they look great!


----------



## rdgldy

jancedtif said:


> Goodness!  You all have great taste in shoes!  Congrats on your lovely purchases!
> 
> 70mm Sixties Orlato (Yeah, that's right, I got another pair of animal print shoes )  I'm over the moon!  Sorry for the poor BB pics!  Thanks for letting me share


*Jan*, I absolutely love them!!  They are low heeled, but very sexy nonetheless!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Oh em gee I've only been off for a few days from here and so many beautiful reveals!!!!  Congratulations! to everyone!!! I really need to stay away from here as I have no self control :banned::banned::ban:


----------



## jancedtif

Aniski said:


> Jan - they look great!



Thank you *Aniski*!



rdgldy said:


> *Jan*, I absolutely love them!!  They are low heeled, but very sexy nonetheless!!



Goodness *L* I was so surprised at how much I loved them when I first opened the box!  Truth be told, I wouldn't have been mad if they were 85mm.  Thank you!


----------



## misselizabeth22

jancedtif said:


> Thank you sweetie!  Btw, congrats on your Gamecock's big win!



Thanks  ! Now if we can keep the streak up! LOL


----------



## BellaShoes

oh *jance*, they are lovely.. I adore the kitten heel with the leopard print!


----------



## bmelissa00

victorialee13 said:


> ...and a few modeling pics
> 
> View attachment 1211853
> 
> 
> View attachment 1211854
> 
> 
> View attachment 1211855


 
I just got the same boots today and I love them!  They look amazing with skinny jeans too!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^Gorgeous!! Congrats to both *victoria* and* bmelissa*!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the leopard, Jan!


----------



## cts900

*jance*!!!!!!! woman, you make those look fabulous. GREAT buy! I am so happy for you.


----------



## purseinsanity

*jancedtif*, those look great on you!


----------



## joanniii

*jancedtif *you're rocking the Orlato's so well!  I love the print of those!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Too far behind but the eye candy is this thread is sooooo drool-worthy.  Congrats ladies!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

lovely buys ladies!


----------



## couturequeen

Absolutely beautiful,* jancedtif*.

Here are my new pairs - Python Sharka and Burgundy Insectika!


----------



## Aniski

couture - they are both gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

great additions *couture*!


----------



## erinmiyu

gorgeous, *couture*!


----------



## clothingguru

*couture:* Great new additions!!! Congrats! Those insectika's are divine, i love the color! 
*Janced*: Lovely newbie!!! OH BOY they look amazing on you!


----------



## strsusc

great shoes *couture queen!!!*


----------



## dnb020060

Love em *couture*


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Hi Ladies, I hope I'm doing this right, because it's my 1st time posting pics... I've been bad and have had 3 deliveries this week...  Not sure I'm keeping the Yolandas because they are a bit big...  Also, sorry I need to have my toes done


----------



## xiaoxiao

Wow, beautiful!  this deserves to be blown up! Congratulations!


----------



## xiaoxiao

And congratulations, *couturequeen*! I love both colors. Wear them in great health!


----------



## Jönathan

*SpursGirlJen, * Beautiful additions! The Madame Butterfly Pumps are amazing!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

*XIAOXIAO* and *Jonathan*  thank you!!!


----------



## Theren

So sexy! Wow!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Congrats are those lovely MBBs girlie!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Love those Madame Butterfly


----------



## Aniski

bmelissa & victoria - congrats!
spurs - they are all gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

I've only been away for a few days and boy am I behind!  Congrats ladies on the beautiful purchases!!!  I have been so bad this year when it comes to buying CLs but it's at least nice to know that I am not the only one who believes just how much that feeling of wearing these beautiful shoes is worth it!


----------



## purseinsanity

*couture*, those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## purseinsanity

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope I'm doing this right, because it's my 1st time posting pics... I've been bad and have had 3 deliveries this week...  Not sure I'm keeping the Yolandas because they are a bit big...  Also, sorry I need to have my toes done


----------



## jancedtif

BattyBugs said:


> Love the leopard, Jan!



Thank you *BB*!



cts900 said:


> *jance*!!!!!!! woman, you make those look fabulous. GREAT buy! I am so happy for you.



Hey sweetie!  Thank you so much!



purseinsanity said:


> *jancedtif*, those look great on you!



Thank you *purse*!



joanniii said:


> *jancedtif *you're rocking the Orlato's so well!  I love the print of those!



Thank you *joanniii*!



couturequeen said:


> Absolutely beautiful,* jancedtif*.
> 
> Here are my new pairs - Python Sharka and Burgundy Insectika!





clothingguru said:


> *couture:* Great new additions!!! Congrats! Those insectika's are divine, i love the color!
> *Janced*: Lovely newbie!!! OH BOY they look amazing on you!



Thank you so much *CG*!!



SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope I'm doing this right, because it's my 1st time posting pics... I've been bad and have had 3 deliveries this week...  Not sure I'm keeping the Yolandas because they are a bit big...  Also, sorry I need to have my toes done



Thank you so much *couturequeen*!!  Your Insectika are beautiful and your Python Sharkas are magnificent!!  Congrats!


----------



## jancedtif

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope I'm doing this right, because it's my 1st time posting pics... I've been bad and have had 3 deliveries this week...  Not sure I'm keeping the Yolandas because they are a bit big...  Also, sorry I need to have my toes done



Wow!  Wow!  Wow!* Spurs* I love all 3 pairs!  Congrats!!


----------



## jancedtif

BellaShoes said:


> oh *jance*, they are lovely.. I adore the kitten heel with the leopard print!



Thank you *Bella*!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*SpursGirlJen* i LOVE the MBs. all three are perfect.


----------



## clothingguru

*spursgirljen:* LOVE the 3 new additions!!! Congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

Got these babies a while ago but didnt have a chance to post. xxxxx

MY Special Order: Banana 140- Pink python


----------



## cts900

*couture*: Ooooooooo, pretty! I _love_ the color of the Insectikas. 
*SpursGirl*: Wowza! What a haul. Each pair is incredible in her own right!
Aw,* CG*....I want them to work for you so badly. They are breathtaking.

Here are my new ban-breaking babies (I posted modeling pics in my collection thread):

*Grey Flannel New Simple*


----------



## clothingguru

OHHH *cts* they are gorgeous!!! So WORTH the ban breaking!!!! Im heading to your collection to hopefully see these on!


----------



## nillacobain

clothingguru said:


> Got these babies a while ago but didnt have a chance to post. *xxxx if you see a problem, please report instead of quoting.*  Sizing issues.
> 
> MY Special Order: Banana 140- Pink python


 

You should not be posting them here then since you have already listed them on the *bay. Just my two cents.


----------



## jancedtif

cts900 said:


> *couture*: Ooooooooo, pretty! I _love_ the color of the Insectikas.
> *SpursGirl*: Wowza! What a haul. Each pair is incredible in her own right!
> Aw,* CG*....I want them to work for you so badly. They are breathtaking.
> 
> Here are my new ban-breaking babies (I posted modeling pics in my collection thread):
> 
> *Grey Flannel New Simple*



Ummm....your flannel New Simples are spectacular *cts*!!!!  They are definitely worth breaking your ban for lady!!!


----------



## phiphi

oh WOW *cts* - they're just stunning!! the NS is just a fabulous style and the gray flannel makes it just that much better!! congratulations my dear friend!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *phi, jance* and *clothing*!!! Knowing the fabulous taste of you three ladies makes your compliments and kindness very special to me .


----------



## misselizabeth22

Gorgeous additions ladies!


----------



## Theren

CTS those are beautiful! So worth breaking a ban for


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*couturequeen- *great buys!!!

*spursgirljen- *WOW!!!!! what an amazing haul! congrats! may I ask where you found the leopard MBs? my friend is dying for them! 

*cg- *such beauties hun! did you decide what to do with them?

*cts- *classy and gorgeous, just like the woman who owns them


----------



## Aniski

CG - the bananas look fabulous on you!
cts - you got your flannel new simples!!  Yay!


----------



## LornaLou

Gorgeous shoes everyone


----------



## clothingguru

nillacobain said:


> You should not be posting them here then since you have already listed them on the *bay. Just my two cents.



Seems like everyone has been out to get me lately.

So because im letting them go i cant post pictures of my new purchase and their beauty? Sorry then.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ You've had a rough run. 
Your shoes are very pretty. I'm sorry they didn't work out for you.




nillacobain said:


> You should not be posting them here then since you have already listed them on the *bay. Just my two cents.



And now they are advertised.


----------



## clothingguru

Thanks *Jet*.


----------



## karwood

Congrats ladies on all your newest and very fabulous purchases!


*SpursGirlJen*, did you end up buying your Leopard MBP at Pam Jenkins?


----------



## moshi_moshi

in defense of *nilla* i don't think she was trying to be mean but that by posting the photos it's basically like posting your auction here which you are not allowed to do, kwim?

sorry they did not work out for you *CG*!


----------



## victorialee13

bmelissa00 said:


> I just got the same boots today and I love them!  They look amazing with skinny jeans too!!



I KNOW, I love them sooooo much too!


----------



## nillacobain

moshi_moshi said:


> in defense of *nilla* i don't think she was trying to be mean but that by posting the photos it's basically like posting your auction here which you are not allowed to do, kwim?
> 
> sorry they did not work out for you *CG*!


 
Thank you, *moshi*. You're right: I was not trying to be mean at all. It's just that *CG* wrote in her thread: "i have had these for a while now" so it seemed like she was showing them here now that she has them on ebay too.


----------



## nillacobain

JetSetGo! said:


> And now they are advertised.


 
LOL, sorry *Jet*!


----------



## elfgirl

These are not a handbag.  Just pointing that out since I was supposed to be going to Saks to look for a new work bag. ush:


----------



## babysweetums

THOSE ARE A BEAUTIFUL NON HANDBAG HAHAH Looove them!! Model em pleasee =)


----------



## cts900

*elf*: Oh, my sweet.  I need to see *MUCH* more of those.....
*Aniski*: Thank you so much for being happy for me! Time to change my siggy! 
*dezy*: What a lovely thing to write.  You just made my day.  
*Theren*: Thank you, hun and I LOVE your new avi.


----------



## xiaoxiao

elfgirl said:


> These are not a handbag.  Just pointing that out since I was supposed to be going to Saks to look for a new work bag. ush:





Oh congras!!!! My almost boot twins!  are they comfy on you? For some reason they are less comfy than simples for me. Modeling pix pls!


----------



## ilovetoshop

Congrats everyone on your new beuties


----------



## Aniski

Elf - those look TDF!  Nice not-handbag you have there!


----------



## surlygirl

*elf *- you are too cute! they are not a handbag, but i love your new purse!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*CG* congrats on your SO babe. Very pretty!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Great additions


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *baby*, *cts*, *xiaoxiao*, *Aniski *& *surly*!  Unfortunately, modeling pics will have to wait.  They didn't have my TTS in-store but 1/2 size down seemed to work when I tried them on. Once I got home, I realized that I really needed to have gone TTS because they were too tight after walking in them for a few minutes.  

So, modeling pics will be forthcoming once the correct size shows up!

*xiao*, I actually find them really comfortable, even with the slightly small size.  I'll have to give you a better report once I get in the new pair and walk in them a bit.


----------



## elfgirl

*j0yc3 *-- The black patent Simples are a great first pair! Congrats!
*jeshika *-- The Joli Noued Dorcets are so cute!  
*foosy *-- Love the MB (and your wife definitely has the legs to pull them off)!
*cts *-- Thank you for the avi compliment.  It's DH's photography skills at work! And your Simples again 
*jan *-- Beautiful Sixties Orlatos! They look so great on you!
*couture *-- The Sharkas are great, but I LOOOOVE the Insectikas. 
*Spurs *-- WOW! You get some nice deliveries!   I really love the MB.  They all look great!
*CG *-- I love your SO. I'm so sad they didn't work.


----------



## erinmiyu

*cts* - i LOVE those! grey flannel is so gorgeous and perfect for fall 
*elf *- your non-handbag is amazing. are those armonys?  i really like the style!


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you *elf* and *ikaesmallz *and *ilovetoshop*! *I AM KEEPING THEM !!!!* I decided not to let them go. They are WAY to beautiful!!!! Im just going to pad them like crazy!


----------



## CMP86

Yay CG!!! I'm glad that you are going to keep them.


----------



## clothingguru

^thank you CMP!!! I took your advice!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

AHHHHHH, *CG*, they are fabulous! Once the pics uploaded on the Bay.. I had to click off so fast in dyer need to sustain some self control... they are fantastic, congrats!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

So I am finally in the 150mm club... wanna see?


----------



## jeshika

YUH HUH!!!!!! show us, *bella*!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I thought everyone was gone.... :tumbleweed:

*Jeshika*... this is for you lovely lady...


----------



## SassySarah

Bella!!!  I wanna see!!!


----------



## cts900

I'm here, too!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello *cts* and *sassy*!!!

I gave up my search for the Black Nappa Madame Butterfly Bootie and grabbed the LAST pair of MBP in black nappa and am on a wait list for the Beige Nappa MBB 

I need our lovely *naked* to reassure me on mastering the 150mm.....


----------



## SassySarah

*clothingguru *- I'm drooling over your BANANAS!!!  
*cts *- love the flannels!  I want something in flannel and was thinking of these...
*elf *- love the boots!  Better than any work bag!


----------



## meaghan<3

BELLA - They are fabulous!!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

you are so hot *bella*


----------



## jeshika

OOOHHHH EMMMMM GEEEEEEEEE *Bella*!!!!!!! Those BABIES ARE TO DIE FOR!!!!!!! YOU LOOK FABULOUS


----------



## rdgldy

*Bella*, they are fabulous!


----------



## SassySarah

*OMG **Bella*!!*!*!!!  I  them!!!  I  them so much I'm contemplating trading you my MBB!!!???  Or I have to search for my own MBP!!!!  We are the same size, maybe we could work out a shoe exchange?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you fabulous *naked*!! :kiss:



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> you are so hot *bella*


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *meaghan*! I will add my new to me Black Hyper Prives tomorrow


----------



## Aniski

Bella - they are fabulous!! And so are you!


----------



## cts900

*clothing*: Woo hoo for padding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am thrilled you decided to hang onto those beauties. 
*erin*: Thank you so very much.  I am sitting on my couch typing in them while the kiddies sleep.  A little obsessive....
*elf*: DH may have taken the picture but those legs are alllllll elf .
*sassy*: Thank you sweetie.  They are remarkably comfy.  I know they are not sky high but they make me feel pretty sexy anyway .
*Bella*!  Those are to die for and I love them on you.  I am not sure if they make you look hot or if you make them look hot. Yeah, decided.  You make them look hot.  They are icing on the Bella cake of sexy.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you, thank you, thank you ladies! Thank you *rdgldy, jeshika* and *sassy*!

*Sassy*, my search for the MBB was hopeless in black..so when I accidentally discovered the very last pair of the MPB's I snapped them right up! I was told by LV CL that Miami showed a size 39 MBB in stock... I answered 'NO, really? NO!'.... Called them straight away and Miami said no,no.no... 'We have the last MBP in the company..the MBB is long gone....' totally by accident! Bought them and they arrived yesterday!


----------



## BellaShoes

cts900 said:


> *Bella*!  Those are to die for and I love them on you.  I am not sure if they make you look hot or if you make them look hot. Yeah, decided.  You make them look hot.  They are icing on the Bella cake of sexy.



Awwwww, thank you so much *cts*!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *aniski*!


----------



## jancedtif

elfgirl said:


> These are not a handbag.  Just pointing that out since I was supposed to be going to Saks to look for a new work bag. ush:



Thank you *Elf*!  I Love your boots!  I can't wait to see the modeling shots!!



BellaShoes said:


> Hello *cts* and *sassy*!!!
> 
> I gave up my search for the Black Nappa Madame Butterfly Bootie and grabbed the LAST pair of MBP in black nappa and am on a wait list for the Beige Nappa MBB
> 
> I need our lovely *naked* to reassure me on mastering the 150mm.....



Gosh* Bella,* you look spectacular in everything!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Fabulous Bella!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh *elf* those are way more fun than a work bag!! 

Dang, those are hot shoes and look great on you *Bella!* (side bar: Are you wearing Chanel Paradoxal on your toes?)


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *jance, duke* and *MissE*!

*duke*, it is the newest line of OPI for Sephora (Rocker Chic) in 'Just a little dangerous'


----------



## gymangel812

*Bella* i love the mbp!! i gotta find myself a pair, i hope some color goes on sale, i don't need any more black ones.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Thank you *LizziLovesCL,Theren,Misselizabeth22, Aniski, Purseinsanity, Jancedtif and RedBottomLover*!!!!!

*Karwood* - Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!  Yes, I got them at Pam Jenkins thanks to you!!!

*Elfgirl* - fantastic additions!!! and thank you!

*Clothingguru* - Thanks yours are TDF!

*Dezynrbaglaydee* -Thank you I got them at Pam Jenkins 

*Bella* - Your shoes look fantastic!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*sassy, bella, spursgirl, cts*: Thank you!!!!  Luv you girls! 

*elf:*LOVE THE NEW: handbag....AKA SHOES!!!!  Cant wait for modeling pics! 
*bella:* OMG OMG those are the bad boys i want too! AND i want em even more now!!! CONGRATS!! They are divine on you!


----------



## ilovetoshop

*Bella*Finally! Yay! You do not need reassurance you are def. rockin the 150 MBP..Hotness~


----------



## 9distelle

BellaShoes said:


> Hello *cts* and *sassy*!!!
> 
> I gave up my search for the Black Nappa Madame Butterfly Bootie and grabbed the LAST pair of MBP in black nappa and am on a wait list for the Beige Nappa MBB
> 
> I need our lovely *naked* to reassure me on mastering the 150mm.....



OMG, the MBP in black nappa are TDF!!
Congrats *BellaShoes* they look stunning on you!!


----------



## 9distelle

clothingguru said:


> Got these babies a while ago but didnt have a chance to post. xxxxx
> 
> MY Special Order: Banana 140- Pink python



Very very beautiful *clothingguru, *congrats!!!*
*They look great on you!!!*
*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BellaShoes said:


> Hello *cts* and *sassy*!!!
> 
> I gave up my search for the Black Nappa Madame Butterfly Bootie and grabbed the LAST pair of MBP in black nappa and am on a wait list for the Beige Nappa MBB
> 
> I need our lovely *naked* to reassure me on mastering the 150mm.....



Bella, love your new shoes !!! Are they comfy?? 150....OMG!!


----------



## j0yc3

The YSL tribute and CL boots arrived yesterday. I love the tribute but I wasn't too happy with the CL boots, so it's going back to BG.. 

I think my daughter feels the same way, as she pushes the CL's 






[/url]


----------



## jancedtif

^What a cute pic!!!  Congrats and I'm sorry the boots didn't work out for you!


----------



## j0yc3

Thanks *jancedtif*! Yes I was so disappointed


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*elf- *the non-handbag is soooo much more fun then a work bag! 

*cg- *I'm so glad you're keeping them hun! 

*BELLA- *OMG!!!!! I'm so glad you found these, sooooo hot wow!!!! I hadn't even seen the black nappa MBs, amazing love them! 

*j0yc3- *sorry the boots didn't work out for you, but you will not be sorry about the tributes they are soooo comfy! your baby is adorbale


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *erin*, *CG*, *Sassy*, *Jan*, *Duke*, *SpursGirlJen *& *dezy*!  

They are way more fun than a work bag, which is probably why they came home with me instead of some random MJ bag. I'm going to be dying until Jonathan can track me down the right size and get them to me. 

*erin *-- They're the Guerriere in black suede w/ nappa straps. They've totally stolen my heart from the Armony. 

*Bella*, Bella, Bella...You take my breath away in those MBP!  I'm so glad you found a pair.

I'm so happy you're keeping your beautiful Bananas, *CG*! 

*j0yc3 *-- I looked at those boots yesterday at Saks and they're not my favorite either.  Congrats on the Tribs!  Such great shoes!


----------



## Cheesesteak

BellaShoes said:


>



Oh my goodness . . . .


----------



## erinmiyu

*bella* - those are hot on you!
*joyc3* - lol i love the pic of your baby hugging the tribs! hopefully the next pair will work out better 
*elf* - ah, gotcha! thanks. i couldn't tell from the pic but can't wait to see when the right size arrives!


----------



## ilovetoshop

Clou noeud and bibi arrived yesterday..the clou noeud I took .5 up from tts and bibi sized down .5..Thought I would share some others that I didn't get a chance to post as well..sorry about the bad quality pics, they were taken with my phone camera. I will try to post some modeling pics if I get a chance or a break from school. With 12hr clinicals been pretty swamped lately.


----------



## ilovetoshop

As you can tell I just love nudes!! Need more color..


----------



## misselizabeth22

Awesome additions ilovetoshop!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ilovetoshop- *wow what a haul!!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Ilgin

I WANT YOUR SHOES *ilovetoshop*!!! F.A.B.U.L.O.U.S!!


----------



## ilovetoshop

Thank you *dezynrbaglaydee* and *misselizabeth22* for the kind words! After jumping on the bandwagon and purchasing my first pair of CL's this past year, I would like to thank all the wonderful TPF members on the forum for being such great enablers and truly blessed to have met wonderful people along the way that keeps me returning to this great world of CL lovers 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *ilovetoshop- *wow what a haul!!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## ilovetoshop

Ilgin said:


> I WANT YOUR SHOES *ilovetoshop*!!! F.A.B.U.L.O.U.S!!



Lol..I want yours in the avitar pic!....This is getting to be quite an expensive addiction, think I could have payed about half of my student loans off by now..hehe


----------



## Lil-Fashionista

great buys everyone!


----------



## CMP86

I want those UV Bibis!!!


----------



## 9distelle

ilovetoshop said:


> As you can tell I just love nudes!! Need more color..



Stunning shoes *ilovetoshop*, congrats!! 
We are shoe twins, I have Lady Peep too!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Ilovetoshop - Wow! Congrats on all!!!


----------



## cts900

*j0yc3*: Sorry they did not work out but that photo is adorable!
*ilove*: Your haul is incredible. Wow.  The UV....that color is delicious.


----------



## jjslice

got a pair of nude Rolando's for the gf today!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^great choice!! you're such a great boyfriend...i think you should have a talk with my hubby LOL....he still does not understand my shopping obsession.

*Ilovetoshop*-beautiful additions!! what an amazing haul...i love anything nude, especially patent!! gorgeous!! and you have my clou noeud....i was soooo upset i would never find them and finaaallllyy...i got the phone call couple days ago that they have my size!!  i cant wait to get them!!!


----------



## jeninvan

ilovetoshop said:


> Clou noeud and bibi arrived yesterday..the clou noeud I took .5 up from tts and bibi sized down .5..Thought I would share some others that I didn't get a chance to post as well..sorry about the bad quality pics, they were taken with my phone camera. I will try to post some modeling pics if I get a chance or a break from school. With 12hr clinicals been pretty swamped lately.


 
Congrats on every pair...


----------



## joanniii

*clothingguru* oh goodness me! Your SO banana's are so hot!! I think the pink really compliments your skin tone 

*cts900*Congrats on your simple pumps! I never thought I'd like flannel but am starting to like it - so much more unique!! 

*elf* Congrats on your non-handbag purchase! LOL! Sorry to hear they are a bit small for you but looking forward to when you get your TTS & model them for us!

*Bella* I am sure you know how much I love your taste in shoes and this time is no exception! Your MBPs are just sheer sexiness. You rock them sooo sooooo well!!! 

*j0yc3* Oh no! Sorry to hear the boots didn't work out  Got any plans for another pair instead? 

*ilovetoshop* OMG what an amazing haul!  Loving every single pair, and it's okay to have so many pairs of nude shoes! They are all a different style! 

*jjslice*lovely purchase! You are such a sweet bf


----------



## Aniski

joyc3 - your pic is so cute!  Sorry your boots did not work out!
ilovetoshop - gorgeous pairs!! 
jjslice - thats a great pair!  Lucky gf!


----------



## cts900

*jjslice*: huge congrats to your DG. lucky gal!
*joanniii*: thanks so much. it is even _more_ rich and lovely IRL. i think it is the perfect fall material.


----------



## Theren

I chased the mail lady down but I got them.. posting the reveal thread now!


----------



## ilovetoshop

Thank you all! *9distelle,Lil-Fashionista,CMP86,SpursGirlJen,cts900,jeninvan,joanniii,Aniski*
**Magdalena**[/B]- I know what you mean, that is exactly how I felt! I'm always late to the game and in a panic to find my size~ Can't wait to see pics! enjoy


----------



## Theren

Here are my new lovelies!


----------



## cts900

^^Very pretty, hun. I have always thought that was such a sexy summer style.


----------



## Jönathan

*Theren,* Very cute!


----------



## gheaden

jjslice said:


> got a pair of nude Rolando's for the gf today!



What a great choice, another good guy on here 

Theren, lovely purchase-can't wait for modeling shots.


----------



## Aniski

Congrats *Theren*!! They're cute!


----------



## phiphi

*elf* - you don't need a handbag. you will totally rock those boots!
*bella* - wowzers!!! faints. the MBPs are so awesome on you!
*j0y* - sorry the boots didn't work - your baby is too adorable!
*ilovetoshop* - great haul! beautiful pairs - i can't pick a favourite!
*jjslice* - what a great dbf you are!! she will totally love those! congrats on a fabulous pair!
*theren* - super cute! congrats!


----------



## Theren

Phiphi, Aniski, cts900, Jönathan, Jheaden: Thank you guys so much! They are really fun and going to be a great diy shoe.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you all for your sweet, sweet comments! I was second guessing my choice on 150mm so your lovely comments made me smile....


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy Louboutin *Ilove*!!! 

Where do I begin? I adore your Nude Lady Peeps and the Studs, the CNoeuds are TDF and the UV Bibi's, fabulous.


----------



## BellaShoes

Fun new wedges *theren*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*j0yc3*, sorry to hear about your boots but congrats on the YSL's!

*jjslice*, great Ro's

*Spurs*.... your new avatar is fabulous!


----------



## rdgldy

*jjslice,* what a sweet gift!!
*ilovetoshop*-that is some haul!  I can't wait to see modeling pictures.
*Bella*, I will be joining you in the 150 club-
chocolate suede larissas, arriving late yesterday


----------



## BattyBugs

I am so far behind on this thread. Fabulous new additions, everyone!


----------



## Jönathan

*rdgldy, *Gorgeous new addition. They look great on you!


----------



## cts900

Those are HOT* rdgldy*!


----------



## BellaShoes

rdgldy said:


> *Bella*, I will be joining you in the 150 club-
> chocolate suede larissas, arriving late yesterday



*rdgldy*!! We can break through that 150mm together!  They are fabulous, congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

thank you, *jonathan, cts* and* bella*!
*Bella*, we will break through those 150's!!


----------



## BellaShoes

A couple more, erm...unexpected additions..... 

*Black Kid Hyper Prives* (pre loved by a lovely, lovely lady 












And I have finally added the *Black Patent Decollete* to my collection...these were the outcome of pop in today at Saks :ninja:


----------



## rdgldy

You can never have enough black beauties!!


----------



## BellaShoes

My thoughts exactly *rdgldy*.... 

I did not have a black kid peep toe and never the black decollete, they were necessary purchases...


----------



## rdgldy

as they always are...


----------



## misselizabeth22

Great additions ladies!


----------



## cts900

*Bella*! I was just asking you about these HPs in another thread! They look incredible on you.  Aren't they so easy to wear?  And the Decolletes....well....I cannot think of a more classic, while still sexy, black staple. You done good!


----------



## meaghan<3

Just left your collection thread, but I have to make a stop here as well - just gorgeous, Bella!! 

Rdgldy -- LOVE the Larissa on you!  They are just beautiful!


----------



## Aniski

rdgldy - the larissas are gorgeous!  
bella - those are such lovely additions!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank YOU *meaghan*!! :kiss:

Thank you so much *aniski*...


----------



## j0yc3

Thank you *dezynrbaglaydee, elfgirl, erinmiyu, cts900, Aniski* 

And *joanniii* - yes I have 2 CL's on the way


----------



## Missrocks

Posting some pictures as per requests... Presenting my 100mm Leopard Madame Butterfly pumps


----------



## jeshika

Missrocks said:


> Posting some pictures as per requests... Presenting my 100mm Leopard Madame Butterfly pumps



how pretty!!! more pictures please! these look fab!


----------



## Aniski

missrocks they are gorgeous!!


----------



## authenticplease

L....your Larissas look fabulous on you!  Congrats on making the 150 club

Bella.....stunning!  Two amazing additions

MissRocks.....love your spots!! They are incredible


----------



## phiphi

*rdgldy* i love the larissa on you! they are just gorgeous!
*bella* both are stunning classics! 
*missrocks* - love love love!! congrats!


----------



## erinmiyu

*rdgldy* - FAB and such a score!
*bella* - gorgeous classics! i always tend to go for the non-perrenial classics so i def understand adding those later 
*missrocks* - very pretty!


----------



## Jönathan

*missrocks,* The MB 100's are beautiful!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Bella love your additions!!! And thank you 
Rdgldy- fantastic Larissas!
Missrocks- WOW! Fantastic!
Theren- Super Cute!
Wow I really can't miss a day on here


----------



## NANI1972

Missrocks said:


> Posting some pictures as per requests... Presenting my 100mm Leopard Madame Butterfly pumps


 
Gorgeous!!! I agree with jeshika, more pics!


----------



## BellaShoes

*missrocks*, they are gorgeous! 

Thank you so much *authentic, phi, spurs* and *erin*!


----------



## cts900

They are lovely, *missrocks*. Cannot wait for more pics!


----------



## Missrocks

Thank you *jeshika, aniski, authenticate, phiphi, erinmiyi, jonathan, spursgirl, nani,*,*bella*, and *cts* for the nice compliments!

*Bella*~ I know I'm way behind on everyones reveals, but just wanted to say your spikes are HOT!


----------



## phiphi

just got these little ponyhair kitten heels - i think they'll be perfect for puttering around


----------



## cts900

I adore those, *phi*! The texture of pony hair always delights me. What a wonderful vehicle for puttering. I hope we get to see them on you soon .


----------



## rdgldy

*phi*, they are so cute!!


----------



## phiphi

thank you so much *cts and L*!! the ponyhair just a great look.


----------



## erinmiyu

those are adorable, *phi*!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Phi - Too Sweet!!!


----------



## jancedtif

phiphi said:


> just got these little ponyhair kitten heels - i think they'll be perfect for puttering around



What a cute shoe* Phi*!!  Congrats and happy puttering!


----------



## Jönathan

*Phi,* Cute kitten heels!


----------



## BellaShoes

*phi,* super cute kitten heels!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm so far behind, but I love all the new acquisitions. Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## woody

Ohhh *phi phi *and *Missrocks *- be still my pounding heart .  I'm such a sucker for leopard print. So sexy and goes with just about everything!

*Phi phi* the first thing I thought/saw when I looked at your shoes was how there are two spots around the middle that look like love hearts .  Too cute!

*Missrocks *- please tell me where you got those MBB's and how they fit for you


----------



## immashoesaddict

P - your accidental buy LOL LOL


----------



## immashoesaddict

They are in my reveal thread but anyhow ...


----------



## Jönathan

*imma,* Gorgeous!


----------



## immashoesaddict

thank you *Jonathan* !


----------



## NANI1972

woody said:


> Ohhh *phi phi *and *Missrocks *- be still my pounding heart . I'm such a sucker for leopard print. So sexy and goes with just about everything!
> 
> *Phi phi* the first thing I thought/saw when I looked at your shoes was how there are two spots around the middle that look like love hearts . Too cute!
> 
> *Missrocks *- please tell me where you got those MBB's and how they fit for you


 
*Woody*- Try Harrods, Selfridges, and Harvey Nichols and they run TTS. HTH! Hurry though cause they are very scarce!


----------



## KlassicKouture

You ladies have been keeping busy!!


----------



## cts900

*imma*! AH-mazing!!!!!!! I am so, so,so happy for you.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new additions!!!!


----------



## Aniski

phi - they are so cute!!
imma - just gorgeous!


----------



## Baggaholic

*imma* - Those are some stunning shoes ya got there!  Congrats!

*Phi* - Gorgeous!


----------



## dnb020060

Congrats to everyone on their great additions! Fantastic!!!


----------



## phiphi

thank you TONS *erin, spurs, jan, jönathan, bella, & baggs*!!!
*woody*! i hadn't noticed that! that's so cute!
*imma* - tee hee. love CL accidental buys! but i totally love the robos and ophrys! congratulations!


----------



## woody

NANI1972 said:


> *Woody*- Try Harrods, Selfridges, and Harvey Nichols and they run TTS. HTH! Hurry though cause they are very scarce!


 

Thanks *Nani* - so they are UK released?  Doh wish I hadn't bought my Burberry jacket through F&F on Saks this morning.  So many designer items so little money- sigh.


----------



## elfgirl

*phi*, too cute!  We're swimming in animal prints lately.  I love it!

*imma*,


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Imma- fantastic!!! Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the bootie *Imma*!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love both pair, Imma! I think I'm in love with the top pair.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*The Fifi 100 Suede S Square Metal! (I know sounds weird, that's what it said on the box lol!)*


----------



## Elsie87

^Stunning!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love them!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Woooo I love them too! What a beautiful color.


----------



## Elsie87

*Peacock metal patent Pigalle 85*


----------



## erinmiyu

SO gorgeous, elsie!


----------



## phiphi

*elsie* - they are stunning!


----------



## bornfree

Im in love


----------



## Theren

ahh maggies! Another uhg for me!


----------



## bornfree

Theren said:


> ahh maggies! Another uhg for me!



sending lucky gold dust your way... hopefully you will find it soon... its really even more stunning in real


----------



## Theren

bornfree said:


> sending lucky gold dust your way... hopefully you will find it soon... its really even more stunning in real


 
Aww Thanks! I swoon over them! they are incredible!


----------



## jtothelo

A Classic; Black leather Simples, purchased at Mount Street, UK.


----------



## cts900

*jtothelo*: I am a big fan of the simple. She is lovely. 

*bornfree*: Those are two incredibly exciting pairs and they look amazing on you! 

*Elsie*: The color is gorgeous. So unique and beautiful. 

*LouboutinHottie*: Congrats again, dear.


----------



## bornfree

thanks *cts900* 

here's another one just for you.... thanks for all the sizing advise!


----------



## Aniski

*LouboutinHottie, Elsie, bornfree, jtothelo* - wonderful pairs!!  Congrats!


----------



## jeshika

gorrrgeous additions, *bornfree*! love the maggies! we are b/w greissimo twins!


----------



## jeshika

*jto*, what a great classic! nappa is SO comfy!


----------



## jtothelo

Thanks CTS, Aniski, Jeshika


----------



## september gurl

Gorgeous additions ladies!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Ok so I actually got those from a fellow tPF'er!


----------



## cts900

^^Those photos are a delight! Love the tights!

*bornfree*!!!!! Woot woot! _Another_ special pair!  She looks like she fits like a glove. I am so happy for you. You made my day!


----------



## rdgldy

*LouboutinHottie, Elsie, bornfree, jtothelo*-beautiful new additions, ladies.
*xiaoxiao,* I adore the bondage tights with your new gorgeous shoes.  I need those tights!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my goodness, I was only gone one day!

*LouboutinHottie, Elsie, bornfree, jtothelo* and *xiao*, congratulations on your new lovelies!


----------



## Aniski

xiao - those tights go great with the shoes!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I FINALLY got my Outnet purchase!!

Pink La Falaise 100 Cork Wedges


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Lovely new additions everyone!!

*Elsie87* I looove those peacocks! I'm waiting for them to stock my size 

*bornfree* Lovely new shoes!! Esp the Maggies!!

*jtothelo* Lovely classic shoe! Absolutely in love with those Bow-Ts in your avatar!!  

*xiao* Those tights look awesome!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

* cts900, rdgldy, BellaShoes, Aniski, lisalovesshoes*! Probably will wear them Friday, date night with hubby. 


*rdgldy*: You should totally get them. They are SO versatile!


*lisalovesshoes*: Congratulations! They look super comfy on. Wear them with great health!


----------



## Aniski

lisa - those are awesome!


----------



## mrsMP

xiaoxiao said:


> Ok so I actually got those from a fellow tPF'er!



LOVE THIS!!! 

By the way, where did you get your shoes from and what are those? I don't think I"ve seen them before and I want a pair of those!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Thanks, *MrsMP*! Here's the pix of the box. HTH!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thank you *xiao* and *Aniski*! They are VERY comfy and light too!!


----------



## cts900

I love the color and shape, *lisa*. Congrats!


----------



## j0yc3

I think I'm good for now 


Metallic watersnake Prorata. Honestly I thought I'm gonna hate it and send it back. But no, I love it to pieces! 

photo taken without flash -






with flash -












Now I'm kinda having second thoughts with this one. It feels a bit loose (size 36). But I know if I get a 35.5 it's going to be too tight and will hurt my feet.
So I'm still undecided. 













Do you think they're a "perfect" match?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*cts* Thank you!!

*j0yc3* WOWZA! That metallic watersnake is amazing!! The flats are fab too! Will they stretch? If the 36 is a bit loose now, they might be too big!


----------



## cts900

*j0yc3*: They are both lovely. Do you think padding would help?


----------



## j0yc3

Thanks Lisa & CTS. 

Yup, I'm thinking a lil bit of padding might be the solution. 



And since I am a CL newbie, I wanted to ask you ladies - should I take the pigalles to a cobbler and put a rubber red sole? I might wear this more ofter than any of my other 2 CL's, that's why I'm thinking a rubber sole is needed? TIA


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ I would! I've done my graffiti flats twice! You can get full length soles for flats! But you don't have to do it right away as they will need to scuff the bottoms to glue on the soles anyway! So feel free to wear them first and then get them done!!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Elsie*: Love the color of your Pigalles. I'm going to be looking for a pair with the 85 heel, too.

*Born*: Your new additions are amazing.

*jtothelo*: Congrats on your pretty classics.

*xiao*: They are so pretty. Love the photos.

*Lisa*: I love the pink. They look fabulous on you.

*Joy*: I love the Proratas & the color on your Pigalle flats.


----------



## charliefarlie

Love all the new purchases ladies!


----------



## jtothelo

Thanks everybody!
Lisalovesshoes: I love them too, they´re a little piece of art, I could look at them all day


----------



## savvysgirl

Fabulous new additions everyone. 

I have a couple of new additions to add but these are my favourites! After many months of wanting a pair, i didnt think i'd ever own them. *Barbie pink Biancas* 







I'll add my new additions & better pics of these in my updated collection thread soon


----------



## xiaoxiao

Omg wow!!! Those are beautiful!!!


----------



## charliefarlie

Savvys, love the Pink Biancas!

It is Bianca day here too


----------



## LornaLou

Oh how I love Bianca! Especially in Barbie Pink and Peacock! There are some gorgeous shoes in this thread


----------



## erinmiyu

so many fabulous shoes!

*xiao* - those are so great and i  the tights with them. between you and bella i'm certain i NEED them in my life.
*lisa *- really love those!
*joyc3* - the proratas are stunning!
*savvy* - ahhhh! no words! so pretty and glad you were able to snag a pair 
*charlie* - gorgeous biancas!


----------



## phiphi

*bornfree* - they are all gorgeous but i totally have a soft spot for the maggies! congratulations!
*jtothelo* - love the simples! a beautiful classic!
*xiao* - what great shoes! love mary janes, and that is just awesome!
*lisa* -that is such a gorgeous shade of pink!!
*j0y* - both pairs are so lovely! 
*savvy* - that barbie pink is just beautiful! congratulations!
*charlie* - love the peacock patent biancas!


----------



## bornfree

*Aniski, jeshika, cts900, rdgldy, BellaShoes, lisalovesshoes, BattyBugs, phiphi* - thank you ladies 

*savvysgir*l - the barbie pink is gorgeous!!! Congrats


----------



## Theren

Bianca party! Ladies they are both beautiful!


----------



## pixiesparkle

bornfree said:


> Im in love


ohhh Maggie!! its my UHG you're so lucky to have found them =)


----------



## j0yc3

*Thank you so much ladies!* 




lisalovesshoes said:


> ^^ I would! I've done my graffiti flats twice! You can get full length soles for flats! But you don't have to do it right away as they will need to scuff the bottoms to glue on the soles anyway! So feel free to wear them first and then get them done!!



Thanks for the tip, I will definitely do that


----------



## cts900

*charlie* and * savvy*: Congrats ladies on the beautiful Biancas! The Barbie Pink is so fun and flirty and the peacock is one of my favorites_ ever_. Great buys ladies!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new loubies ladies!!!


----------



## charliefarlie

Thank you all ladies  Bianca and I are so happy together!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

xaioxaio did you purchase your tights from wolford?


----------



## xiaoxiao

LouboutinHottie said:


> xaioxaio did you purchase your tights from wolford?



Yes indeed! They are my favorite!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Congrats Ladies, your new additions are A-MAZING!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

xiaoxiao said:


> Yes indeed! They are my favorite!



Hahaha how funny, I was gonna go back to Wolford and buy those tights sometime, and then i see a tPFer in them! Haha xD


----------



## BellaShoes

Wait what Wolfords? *xiao*, I LOVE WOLFORD!!!

*Savvy*, how did I miss your Barbie's...they are fantastic!!! Mod pics please!


----------



## BellaShoes

xiaoxiao said:


> Ok so I actually got those from a fellow tPF'er!



OMG!!! The bondage tights!!! I love my bondage tights, I have both color combos  I even posted them in the NonCL indulgence thread... NICE!


----------



## xiaoxiao

LouboutinHottie said:


> Hahaha how funny, I was gonna go back to Wolford and buy those tights sometime, and then i see a tPFer in them! Haha xD



Girl you HAVE to get them!! I bought a second one as a backup the other day, and that's how much I love them... My store already sold out those in my size, so hurry up!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

BellaShoes said:


> OMG!!! The bondage tights!!! I love my bondage tights, I have both color combos  I even posted them in the NonCL indulgence thread... NICE!



I saw your modeling pix. You got HOT legs!! How do you like the black on black? Both of mine are nude, but I wonder if the black on black is too subtle and can't see the bandage part...


----------



## BellaShoes

I love them both! The black/black are fun for a played down look for the office... the sahara/black are unbelievable in real life! Bloomingdales still has them in all sizes...


----------



## BellaShoes

Saks has the black/black combo all sizes with 20% off *Friends7*


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thank you everyone!! 

Ladies, your Biancas are making me want one!! But I know I could never walk in them!!!


----------



## elfgirl

Alas, my Guerriere still haven't worked out, but these came in today's mail and I love them...

Elisa 100 in red patent






Forgive the crappy BB pic.  I can't find the battery charger for my camera.


----------



## rdgldy

*elf, *they're lovely!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Lovely additon Elf!


----------



## Aniski

They're beautiful *Elf*!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Elf they are lovely


----------



## compulsive

I  those, *elf*! I tried them on last month at Saks in black kid leather and they were pure love. I just didn't "need" them so they didn't go home with me yet lol. Definitely a classic and great choice!


----------



## elfgirl

*rdgldy*, *misse*, *Ani*, *Jen*, *compulsive*... 

*V*, they'll be a good, basic work shoe definitely.  They're so pretty on!  You need to get a pair eventually!


----------



## ct462

elfgirl, your eliza's are so beautiful. great choice on the color!


----------



## Popsicool

*elf* those are SO much better on than in stock photos!! I didn't like them at all before seeing them on your but now I really do! Really love toe cleavage... What size did you go with?

Annnndddddddd I have something to share as well. Well, actually I guess I've had a few additions lately that I didn't get around to posting but these are too special not to. They were a part of the Outnet sale but I kept away from it because I didn't want to be tempted and then I saw them afterwards and kicked myself. 

Luckily, I came across one of the loveliest tPF-ers who got a pair but they were too big! She ended up passing them onto me and even though they are 1/2 size bigger than my patent ones, there will be just perfect with a tiny little pad or grip once they start stretching.

So without further ado (sorry crappy phone photos but whatever!!!).. 











Massive huge humongous thanks to dear Tammy.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Gorgeous *Popsicool*!!


----------



## Jönathan

*elf, * Congrats! They are lovely! 
*Popsicool,* I love your "Love" Pumps!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *ct462*, *Popsicool *& *Jonathan*!

*Popsicool*, I got 37.5 but I think I could have easily done a 38 if necessary.


----------



## erinmiyu

*elf* - those are really pretty! i love the color!
*popsicool *- congrats, shoe twin!


----------



## tampura

POPSICOOL!!  They are soo beautiful on you.


----------



## Theren

Those love pumps are hot!!!


----------



## cts900

*Popsi*: I love every pair of Love shoes, but those are at the tippity top of the list. I think they are incredible on you.  So feminine and graceful. Gorgeous! 
*elf*: You rock that red patent leather like it is nobody's business, my friend. They look spectacular on you. Soooo much better on than in the stock photos!


----------



## Popsicool

Thanks *Jönathan*, I'm quite in LOVE with them myself. 

*elf* - no the 37.5 is perfect on you, 38 would have meant less sexy toe cleavage!

*erin* yay triple shoe twin now!! (I think.) And obviously you no longer need to think of me if you ever decide to part with yours. 

*tampura* - 

Thank you *Theren*. 

*cts* thank you you sweet thing. They really are so special and I think they would look pretty great on you actually.


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks everyone!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you so much *xiaoxiao, charlie, lorna, erin, phi, bornfree, theren, cts* & *spursgirl*. I am very much in love with these beauties 

*Charlie*, we would have been shoe twins but i returned my peacock Biancas. Congrats on your new pair! 

*Elf*, i am really loving the Elisa and esp in red.

*Popsicool*, i wasnt a fan of the Love pumps when they came out but now i adore them, esp the strass ones. Congrats on a gorgeous new addition!


----------



## september gurl

*elf,* Congrats! Love the color!
*Popsicool, *Those love pumps are TDF! They look fabulous on you too!


----------



## elfgirl

*september gurl*, *savvy*, *cts*, *erin*... 

*Popsicool*, your Love pumps are stunning! I'm so happy you were able to snag a pair. 

*savvy*!! Barbie pink Biancas make my heart beat faster every time I see them.  Congrats on finally getting yours!

*charlie*, congrats! The peacock patent is so beautiful. 

*j0yc3*, don't you just love the watersnake on the Prorata?  I have Pigalle in the mango watersnake and I love it.


----------



## phiphi

*elf* the eliza is stunning!

*popsi* love the love pumps!


----------



## phiphi

the newest addition - minibouts! went through hoops for her but my sweet friend helped bring her home!  

please forgive the BB pics. i promise to take better pictures soon - but i was too excited!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

those look soooooo AMAZING on you *P!!*


----------



## rdgldy

*popsi* and *phiphi*-gorgeous new additions, ladies!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Elf: The red patent is amazing.
Popsi: Congrats on the Love pumps.
Phi: The Minibouts look really pretty on you.


----------



## Aniski

*Popsi* & *Phi* - they are gorgeous!!


----------



## ntntgo

Dorepi 120s Khaki Python with Black Patent & Gold Chain from JJR.


----------



## rdgldy

Oh,**!!


----------



## Popsicool

ntntgo said:


> Dorepi 120s Khaki Python with Black Patent & Gold Chain from JJR.



*Nat* those are beyond stunning. The need to blown up!


----------



## cts900

*phi*, they are lovely! They look like a _perfect _fit for you.  Do they feel as good as they look?
*ntntgo*: O-M-G! Incredible.


----------



## Popsicool

*phi* - yet another style that looks so much better on!!! Love them on you.


----------



## phiphi

thank you my dear *naked*!! 
*rdgldy* thanks tons!
*batty* thanks! haven't seen you in a while! hope you are doing well.
*aniski*! merci!
*nat* - the dorepis! beauties!
*cts* - thank you! they feel pretty good. they fit like the declic. the platform sure helps with the height!
*popsi* - thank you! agreed! i actually first saw them on sandra bullock in "the proposal" and she rocked them in the movie (along with her birkin that i noticed as well..)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

great buys ladies!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*9distelle:* Thank you so much! I love them!

*dez:* Thank you cheeka! ME TOO! 

*elf*: Thank you hun! Im also very happy 

*J0ycs:* Love the tributes! Too bad the boots didnt work out &#9785; And love the 2 new Cl pumps!!!! Watersnake prorata 

*ilovetoshop:*  WHAT THE.....WHAT THE....WHAT THE....HECK??!!!!!OMG  Talk about HAUL!!!! They are all so gorgeous!!!!! I dont think ive fainted enough...  haha. I LOVE the spikes and the nudes and the suede and the butterflies!!!! WOWZA's can i play in your closet?!!!! 
AND...are those the NUDE lady peeps? They dont look as high as i thought?!  So maybe i can get the cranberry's now 

*Rdgldy:* O MG the larissas are divine on you! I love that shoe! Congrats! 

*Bella:* black kid hyper prives and decolettes!  Sheesh girl you are on a role!!! Love them! 

*Theren*: Your new lovelies are LOVELY! Congrats!

*Jjslice:* Your GF will be so happy! Those are an amazing pair of Cls! 

*Missrocks:* Love them on you! I love the leopard!!!

*Imma:*  SPECTACULAR! Love them congrats hun!

*Elsie87:* Love the peacock blue color!!!

*Louboutihottie:*  They are gorgeous congrats on an amazing shoe! 

*Xiao: * They are gorgeous!!!  LOVE those tights!!! 

*Born free:* love the griessimos and the Maggies and the purple suedes !!!!congrats on amazing finds! 

*jtothelo:* love the classic black!!! 

*Charliefarlie:* The biancas are gorgeous!!!!! Congrats! 

*Lisalovesshoes:* the pink la falaise wedges are beautiful ! Congrats! 

*ntntgo*: beautiful new additions.

*Phiphi:* they look gorgeous on your legs girl!!!! Congrats on 2 new pairsI missed the last one before this one!! lol 

*Popsicool:* those LOVE pumps are TDF! Congrats luv! 

*Elf:* they are gorgeous on you!!! Just perfect! I love the red! 

*savvy:* BARBIE PINK : OMG!!!! 

Sorry if i missed anyone.


----------



## september gurl

*phiphi, *Love those minibouts! they look amazing on you. How are they in the toe box? Are the remotely close to say...VP's?
*ntntgo,*  Congrats! the Dorepis are lovely!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Phi & Nat* Love the new additions!


----------



## Baggaholic

ntntgo said:


> Dorepi 120s Khaki Python with Black Patent & Gold Chain from JJR.



You know... You're my friggen IDOL for scoring these!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

There is sooo much CL candy on this thread!!! 

Congrats on all your gorgeous purchases ladies!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And these are my latest purchases.

Pigalle70











Pigalle70











Pigalle100


----------



## Jönathan

*phiphi,* Love those minibouts look amazing on you! 
*ntntgo,* The Dorepis are hot!! 
*Brasilian_Babe, *Congrats on the beautiful Pigalles!


----------



## bling*lover

I can't believe how fast threads move around, i've been away for a few weeks and so much has happened, too many new beauties to name seperately so congrats to all of you on your gorgeous new additions, they are all fab!!


----------



## joanniii

*elfgirl* Congrats elf! Red patent is  !!

*P* OMG YAAAY!!! You managed to find a pair!  Did you get these in 38? I saw erin mention these run big so was hoping to get a pair (If they Ever pop up!!) in 37 instead.. Nevertheless soo happy you managed to get the love pumps, they are gorgeous 

*phiphi* Looking super sexy with your open clics! Next pair on my list perhaps? LOL there are just waay too many lemmings on this thread and I have absolutely no self control 

*ntntgo* Oh goodness gracious your Dorepi's are stunning!!  I was actually considering a pair in the (box?) suede, and asked about the sizing but didn't get a reply  How do these run for you? TTS? Thank you 

*B_B* Ohh you are a real fan of the pigalle it seems! Just as well, because it is such a sexy shoe, I would want them in every colour too! hehehe. Congrats on all your purchases!

(apologies if I missed anyone!)


----------



## phiphi

*CG* - thank you!! 
*september* - thank you!! the toebox is quite small actually. nowhere near the VP/NP. the best analogy i would say is a declic with a wee little opening. 
*brasilian_babe* - congratulations on the pigalle haul!
*jönathan* - thanks tons!!!
*joanniii* - merci!! (yes, you must add this to your wishlist!) i know what you mean though, this thread is dangerous!!


----------



## Theren

brasilian you and baggs both have a pigallie obssesion. Beautiful colors!


----------



## BattyBugs

ntntgo: Oh my!  They are amazing!
Brasilian: Not just one pair of Pigalles, but three, in gorgeous colors. Congrats!


----------



## mkl_collection

*ntntgo*, I'm just drooling over your gorgy Dorpis, it looks amazing on you. 

*Brasilian_Babe*, beautiful Pigalles. 

*phiphi*, minibouts looks incredible on you, wish I had your beautiful legs too.


----------



## Aniski

ntntgo - they are gorgeous!!
brasilian - wow! lovely pairs!


----------



## katran26

ntntgo said:


> Dorepi 120s Khaki Python with Black Patent & Gold Chain from JJR.



I just saw this, omg 

definitely top 5 most beautiful CLs in my book


----------



## Popsicool

joanniii said:


> *P* OMG YAAAY!!! You managed to find a pair!  Did you get these in 38? I saw erin mention these run big so was hoping to get a pair (If they Ever pop up!!) in 37 instead.. Nevertheless soo happy you managed to get the love pumps, they are gorgeous



YES!! Exciting.. 
Yes I got the 38. They don't run big, they're TTS like Ron Rons. They're a tad roomier than my patent 37.5 LOVEs but they're going to be just fine. 

37 would have needed some serious stretching, not sure if it would've worked.


----------



## Popsicool

Brasilian_Babe said:


> And these are my latest purchases.
> Pigalle70



Shoe twin on 100 pair!

However - could you please share what the colour of the middle pink pair is called? I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## rdgldy

All these gorgeous pigalles!~*Brasilian*-very nice!!!!


----------



## joanniii

So it's myy turn to show ya'll some of my recent purchases  I have finally had a chance to take some pics and share these with you ladies 















QUESTION for you ladies:
I want to strass a pair of my black shoes to match my Metallic Black reissue, using Jet Hematite! Any opinions whether I should strass the *Armadillos* or *Biancas*? I'm still undecided and would love your help!


----------



## surlygirl

*joanniii *- the bibis look amazing on you! and the biancas, too!


----------



## Jerrica

Nat: my word they are gorgeous


----------



## Jerrica

Joannii beautiful new additions!


----------



## Popsicool

joanniii said:


> So it's myy turn to show ya'll some of my recent purchases  I have finally had a chance to take some pics and share these with you ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION for you ladies:
> I want to strass a pair of my black shoes to match my Metallic Black reissue, using Jet Hematite! Any opinions whether I should strass the *Armadillos* or *Biancas*? I'm still undecided and would love your help!



I think Armadillos would look amazing strassed! Biancas might be a bit "much"..


----------



## erinmiyu

joanniii said:


> *P* OMG YAAAY!!! You managed to find a pair!  Did you get these in 38? I saw erin mention these run big so was hoping to get a pair (If they Ever pop up!!) in 37 instead.. Nevertheless soo happy you managed to get the love pumps, they are gorgeous


 


Popsicool said:


> YES!! Exciting..
> Yes I got the 38. They don't run big, they're TTS like Ron Rons. They're a tad roomier than my patent 37.5 LOVEs but they're going to be just fine.
> 
> 37 would have needed some serious stretching, not sure if it would've worked.


it might just be my wintertime feet? i don't know! the 37s need heel and foot pads on me. i tried on patent ron rons (this season) and i would have needed a 37, so it might just be that it's suede or someone sock-tricked before returning. who knows!

eta: AMAZING additions, *joaniiii*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *CG*!!!

*Brazilian*...fantastic pigalles!

*phi*, they are gorgeous!!!

*ntntgo*...such a fabulous shoe, congrats!


----------



## Popsicool

erinmiyu said:


> it might just be my wintertime feet? i don't know! the 37s need heel and foot pads on me. i tried on patent ron rons (this season) and i would have needed a 37, so it might just be that it's suede or someone sock-tricked before returning. who knows!
> 
> eta: AMAZING additions, *joaniiii*!



Hmm, maybe my feet got fat? But I normally wear 37.5 in Ron Rons plus patent LOVE pumps. 

Must be someone stretched them?

Ahhh who knows! It could be my previously mentioned "chunky" toes


----------



## rdgldy

*jo,* congrats on some real beauties!


----------



## Theren

Those bibis are devine1


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks so much for the compliments ladies 



Popsicool said:


> Shoe twin on 100 pair!
> 
> However - could you please share what the colour of the middle pink pair is called? I LOVE IT!!!



Popsicool, the name of the Pigalle70 pink according to the box is Pink111.

Joanniii, gorgeous purchases!!!


----------



## Popsicool

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Thanks so much for the compliments ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Popsicool, the name of the Pigalle70 pink according to the box is Pink111.
> 
> Joanniii, gorgeous purchases!!!



Thank you!! Just realised I have Ron Rons in the same Pink 111! The colour looked even cooler in your photos though


----------



## Loubie22

joanniii said:


> So it's myy turn to show ya'll some of my recent purchases  I have finally had a chance to take some pics and share these with you ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION for you ladies:
> I want to strass a pair of my black shoes to match my Metallic Black reissue, using Jet Hematite! Any opinions whether I should strass the *Armadillos* or *Biancas*? I'm still undecided and would love your help!




I say Strass Bibi's heel


----------



## cts900

*joanniii*: Those are all lovely and if you are going to strass a pair....I say Bianca. I adore the Bibi color. 

*Brasilian*: Great haul! Love each one.


----------



## chanelno1




----------



## phiphi

*mkl, bella* - thank you!!

*joanniii* my heavens what gorgeous additions - may i ask you how the bibis fit and feel? i wouldn't strass any because you wear them all beautifully already!

*chanel* beautiful NPs!


----------



## cts900

Lovely, *chanel*. Timeless.


----------



## chanelno1

thanks 	 take care


----------



## ntntgo

Thank you everyone for the nice compliments.  
Everyone else, stunning hauls.  I make a habit of posting mine and trying not to look too hard at everyone else's because then, the list mounts.  LOL
I'm scared to see what everyone else gets.
*Baggs*-my score is your score.


----------



## joanniii

*surlygirl, Jerrica, erinmiyu, Theren, B_B *  for your sweet comments ladies!

*P*, Yes I thought about that too. And the Armadillos are so much easier to walk in, so I think I will get to show off my strassed heels more coz I will actually wear them since they are comfy 

*L*, Thanks sweetheart  You have been doing very well yourself too! All your purchases are just gorrgeous!

*Loubie22*, oooh that is a good idea! Might keep that thought for my next strassing project  hehe

*cts900*, I wore my Biancas out last night and got complimented on them - they really are very sexy shoes & I'm still keen to do it.. But I will need so much more practice before I can 'master' 140s and I'm not sure if I will wear them alot hence I'm still undecided. LOL. But thanks for your opinion I will definitely keep it in mind!

*phiphi*, Thank you darling!  The Bibi's fit well - funny enough I went TTS on them and they fit just fine!   Just as an indication, I went TTS on peacock Biancas but had heel slippage, went 1/2 size down for my kid Biancas but my toes are a bit squished. But no problems with the Bibi's being TTS. I have been walking around the house in them and it has been okay - easier than the Bianca's for sure! Will report back once I've worn them to work and see how I manage wearing them for the entire day. Wish me luck! LOL!!

*chanelno1*, congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## BattyBugs

Chanel: Love the NPs. Congrats on your classic & always sexy purchase.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Fantastic new additions everyone!!! 

*joanniii* I also think the armadillos will be amazing strassed!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you* elf * & *CG* 

*Phi*, LOVE the minibouts. I'm quite jealous about this pair as i've been wantiing a pair for such a long time now! 

*ntntgo*, congrats on the Dorepis. 

*Brasilian*, gorgeous new additions! I love the 100s. 

*Joaniii*, congrats on the new additions!!!

*chanel*, love the NPs, congrats!


----------



## phiphi

*joanniii* - thank you for the sizing tips. out of all the fall styles, i like the bibi most. they look fabulous on you!

*savvy* - thank you my dear! will keep an eye out for you!!


----------



## Aniski

joannii - lovely pairs!  Love the bibis!

chanel - lovely NPs!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Had to post these here too. 

My Nude Patent Very Prive's


----------



## Elise499

*ntntgo* The Dorepi are gorgeous, I'm happy that you finally got them 
*misselizabeth22* These are lovely
*joanniii* I love the Bibi, congrats !


----------



## BellaShoes

Ahhhhh, *MissE*, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Popsicool

misselizabeth22 said:


> Had to post these here too.
> 
> My Nude Patent Very Prive's



OH YAY!! Gorgeous classic.. That's such a polished classy shoe!


----------



## clothingguru

*brazillian: *WOW! Love all the Pigalle's!!! Love the bright colors! 
*joanii*: Great new additions cheeka!! Love the bianca's on you! 
*M.Eisabeth:* LOVE THEM!!!!! They are GORGEOUS!!!! They will be the perfect go to shoe! So happy you got your UGh!  
*chanel*: congrats on your new pair!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Elise* Thank you very much  They were so worth the wait!! 

*Bella* Thank you mam'n! I'm so glad to have them  

*Pop* Definitely a classic!  Now the quest for the burgundy and gold tipped ones begins 

*CG* It was such a long wait, but it was definitely worth it! Now to scratch some more off the UHG shoe list


----------



## Aniski

missE - such a gorgeous shoe!  Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

I really love the nude color.


----------



## Theren

Miss E!! They finally came!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Ani,Batty, & Theren* Thank you so much! And yes finally! 
I've come to find it's about 10 days for delivery. Customs pretty much destroyed the box. LOL


----------



## Theren

Atleast your lovlies were all beautiful and intact!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank goodness. When I saw the outside box, I about died. I was like this better not be an indicator or what's inside.


----------



## Theren

lol oh im sure. When do we get modeling pics?


----------



## phiphi

*missE* - lovely lovely! i can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## BattyBugs

I thought sure they'd be posted here by now.


----------



## BattyBugs

The modeling pics, that is.  Boy, you'd think I didn't sleep at all after I got home from work this morning.


----------



## ntntgo

New Lady Peep Slings
Good match for my Python Chanel
Ignore the clearly visable scar on my heel from those horrible Chloe riding boots. (Hangs head in embarrassment).


----------



## CMP86

Gorgeous ntntgo!


----------



## babyontheway

The lady peep look amazing on you!  I love the color combo... the chanel is stunning too 


ntntgo said:


> New Lady Peep Slings
> Good match for my Python Chanel
> Ignore the clearly visable scar on my heel from those horrible Chloe riding boots. (Hangs head in embarrassment).


----------



## Baggaholic

ntntgo said:


> new lady peep slings
> good match for my python chanel
> ignore the clearly visable scar on my heel from those horrible chloe riding boots. (hangs head in embarrassment).



love love love love!!!!!! Congratsssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## ntntgo

Baggaholic said:


> love love love love!!!!!! Congratsssss!!!!!!!!


 

LOL.  Huge surprise to you, huh???


----------



## meaghan<3

Stunning, Nat!  Love that combo!!


----------



## ntntgo

Elise499 said:


> *ntntgo* The Dorepi are gorgeous, I'm happy that you finally got them
> *misselizabeth22* These are lovely
> *joanniii* I love the Bibi, congrats !


 
*Elise*, thanks for pointing me in the right direction. You're expertise is invaluable.  And I looooove them.


----------



## ntntgo

misselizabeth22 said:


> Had to post these here too.
> 
> My Nude Patent Very Prive's


 
*Misselizabeth*-love them. Congrats.  Multi Greissimos to follow soon and you can cross those off.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Ntngo* - that combo is KILLER!  Sorry about your boo-boo from the riding boots


----------



## Aniski

They're gorgeous ntntgo!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats ntntgo, they are fierce and they match perfectly with your beautiful chanel!


----------



## joanniii

*Aniski* Thanks for your compliments! Yes I really love the Bibi style - still sexy as the Bianca but easier to walk in (I Hope!).  If I can walk comfortably in these I might be tempted to get the Bibi's in another color - Black perhaps?? 

Thank You! *Elise499, clothingguru* 

*MissE* I bought (and regrettably) sold my nude VPs - your beautiful pair is making me want to buy them back! Congrats on your new heels I would luurve to see some pics too!

*Nat* Beautiful lady peep slings!!  What better purse to match than with a Chanel python flap  hehe


----------



## Aniski

Joannii- early Christmas present to yourself?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Pink Patent Pigalle100!!! 

It is my new favourite style! I never thought I could rock these because of my giant wide feet but they're sooooo comfy!!












Now I need them in as many colours as possible!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*ntntgo* I love those shoes!!! And that Chanel flap is tdf!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Awww, *Lisa*, they are fabulous!


----------



## yazziestarr

ntntgo said:


> New Lady Peep Slings
> Good match for my Python Chanel
> Ignore the clearly visable scar on my heel from those horrible Chloe riding boots. (Hangs head in embarrassment).



oh I love this color combo. they look great! (and the bag aint bad either)

*Lisa* the pigalles look incredible on you...love the color


----------



## misselizabeth22

ntntgo said:


> *Misselizabeth*-love them. Congrats.  Multi Greissimos to follow soon and you can cross those off.



Yes mam'n! I can't wait 

Love the new additons. And the Chanel,... I DIE!


----------



## clothingguru

*lisa*: Love the pink pigalles on you!!!! love the color!


----------



## BattyBugs

ntntgo: They are amazing with your new Chanel.
Lisa: Love the pink Piggies.


----------



## Star86doll

*ntntgo* OMG, gorgeous lady peep slings! must have these!.....oh and love love your python chanel!! 

*Lisa* fab pink pigalle! It look great on you!


----------



## bling*lover

oooh they are amazing on you Lisa, congrats and the color is fab aswell!


----------



## ntntgo

*Lisa* love the pink Pigs.  I'm with you...every color, patent, exotics, you name it.

Thank you, everyone for the nice compliments.  I am really happy with them and was thrilled that they looked so good with the bag.

On to the next.


----------



## Elise499

ntntgo said:


> *Elise*, thanks for pointing me in the right direction. You're expertise is invaluable.  And I looooove them.



You're welcome 
I love the Lady Peep sling, the color combo is amazing !


----------



## cts900

*lisa:* They look great on you. That color is so fun! 

*ntntgo*: Sooooo sexy. Hot!

*misse*: I just have to say again that your nudes are beautiful.


----------



## Theren

I love that color of piggies!!!


----------



## Aniski

Lisa they look fab on you!  Gorg color!


----------



## charliefarlie

Sadly I had to send back the Peacock Bianca's I posted about previously. Gorgeous as they were the colour was not quite right. I got these instead and they are very me!


----------



## kett

Sorry the Bianca's didn't work, but... Love! Such a fantastic trade!


----------



## Jönathan

*Lisa*, They look gorgeous on you. The color is amazing!
*Charlie,* Love the Bibi's


----------



## charliefarlie

Thanks Kett and Jonathan!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the suede Bibis. They look like candy on your feet.


----------



## mkl_collection

I seldomly post in this sub forum. Thank You for letting me share!
Just recieved first package from my SA. 

Vizir 140 






Decollete 100 Pony Leopard





Bikki 140 Calf - Cuoio


----------



## mkl_collection

*charliefarlie*,  Bibi. It looks stunning on you.


----------



## BattyBugs

Glad you shared, mkl. You have 3 very hot new pairs.


----------



## mkl_collection

*BattyBugs*, thank you!


----------



## BattyBugs

You are very welcome. I look at those and think "oooh, I want some." Then the reality of not quite mastering the heel height kicks in & I decide to wait. I completely admire anyone who can manage the heels (and hope that I join the club soon). I did okay when I practiced in my Lulys the other night. So, maybe soon.


----------



## calisurf

mkl_collection said:


> I seldomly post in this sub forum. Thank
> 
> 
> Bikki 140 Calf - Cuoio



These rock!  Congrats!


----------



## mkl_collection

*ButtyBug*, I am okay with 140 and only recently started challenge 150. Luly is so pretty, I still kick myself for passing it last season. They say "practice certainly makes a difference"... &#8230;Looking forward to seeing some gorgy sky high new goodies from you.

*calisurf*, you are so sweet, thanks!


----------



## clothingguru

*mkl:*I love the Bikki 140 Calf in Cuoio!!! Is there any way we can see modeling pics of them!? I love the color!!! 
*charliefarlie:* Love the new additions!!! congrats!


----------



## joanniii

*Lisa*LOVE your pink pigalles!! They are so fun and bright I need something like this in my collection! I just did a quick search on Flea bay & mushroomcty has them but none in my size! Boo. Either way, Congrats on your pair hon! 

*charliefarlie* Sorry about your peacock biancas! I know what you mean... I have them but I still haven't worn them out yet because the color doesn't really go with anything in my wardrobe I just bought them coz the color was so pretty to look at ush: Congrats on your Bibi's though! I recently bought them in Tan and absolutely lurrve them. I hope you will too!

*mkl* Lovely purchases! Actually immashoeaddict was showing me the Vizirs last time as an alternative to the Biancas and must I say I was tempted! LOL!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*BellaShoes, yazziestarr, clothingguru, BattyBugs, Star86doll, bling*lover, ntntgo,
cts900, Theren, Aniski, Jönathan & joanniii* Thank you!!!! 

It's such a simple style but I'm over the moon with them!!

*charliefarlie* sorry to hear about your biancas!! The Bibis look amazing on you too!

*mkl_collection* Wonderful additions... I too would love to see the more pics of the Bikki!


----------



## Jerrica

Wow how divine! Lovely color


----------



## BellaShoes

*mkl*, what a great haul!! Congrats, I love the Bikkis!

*Charlie*, your bibi's are beautiful!


----------



## SassySarah

charlie - love the Bibi, shoe twin!
mkl - I love each and every pair!!!


----------



## CMM

My very first pair of CL's...black patent VP's. I am supposed to be on a ban, but I had been on a waitlist for these for a few months and when they came in I just had to get them.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Congrats CMM!! Great first shoe!!


----------



## charliefarlie

SassySarah, Bella, Mkl, Clothingguru, Joanniii, Lisalovesshoes, Thank you 

Mkl, stunning haul!


----------



## charliefarlie

CMM what a great classic!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congratulations, CMM. They are very sexy.


----------



## phiphi

i can't keep up! such great additions everyone! beautiful shoes!


----------



## mkl_collection

*clothingguru*, *joanniii*, *lisalovesshoes*, *Bellashoes*, *SassySarah*, *charliefarlie*,thanks gal!!! 

*CMM*, congrats on your first pair of CL.


----------



## jancedtif

Due to my laziness, I only went back a couple of pages.  



charliefarlie said:


> Sadly I had to send back the Peacock Bianca's I posted about previously. Gorgeous as they were the colour was not quite right. I got these instead and they are very me!



Gorgeous!  Congrats!



mkl_collection said:


> I seldomly post in this sub forum. Thank You for letting me share!
> Just recieved first package from my SA.
> 
> Vizir 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decollete 100 Pony Leopard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikki 140 Calf - Cuoio



Love them all, but the leopard pony Decolletes had me at hello!



CMM said:


> My very first pair of CL's...black patent VP's. I am supposed to be on a ban, but I had been on a waitlist for these for a few months and when they came in I just had to get them.



Bans are meant to be broken especially for beauties like your VPs!  Congrats!


----------



## jancedtif

I got my Matador 100mm cork slingbacks from one of the Outnet sales.  I've just been too lazy to post.  Plus I consider these a summer shoe, so I put them up.  However the weather here is supposed to get up around 90 degrees today, so I broke them out again. 

Sorry for the BB pics and thank you for allowing me to share!


----------



## mkl_collection

*clothingguru*, *lisalovesshoes*, those are for you. I also love the colour and contrast stitches.


----------



## mkl_collection

*jancedtif*, Congrats for your score from the sales. It looks lovely on you. (And thank you!)


----------



## kikidots

mkl - loooove those bikki's on you! One of my favorite styles from fall!


----------



## soleilbrun

lisalovesshoes said:


> Pink Patent Pigalle100!!!
> 
> It is my new favourite style! I never thought I could rock these because of my giant wide feet but they're sooooo comfy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need them in as many colours as possible!!!



Those shoes look great on you!  That is how I describe my feet, so I'd like to know your size and the size you got in the pigalle. I hope I can make them look half as nice as you do.


----------



## carrera993

lisalovesshoes said:


> Pink Patent Pigalle100!!!
> 
> It is my new favourite style! I never thought I could rock these because of my giant wide feet but they're sooooo comfy!!
> 
> Now I need them in as many colours as possible!!!


 

ohhh love!!! Fab pics lisa! You've inspired me...I think I know what my next pair will be.


----------



## Popsicool

lisalovesshoes said:


> Pink Patent Pigalle100!!!
> 
> It is my new favourite style! I never thought I could rock these because of my giant wide feet but they're sooooo comfy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need them in as many colours as possible!!!



Congrats!!! This was my very first pair and the start of my love afair with CLs so they hold a very special place in my . Isn't the colour phenomenal? 

They look REALLY good on you!!! 

Glad you found a style you love and that suits you so well.


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on the Matadors, Janced. They will be a perfect Spring/Summer shoe.
Oooh! The Bikkis look fabulous on you, mkl.


----------



## rdgldy

*jance, mlk, cmm*-gorgeous new additions!!


----------



## heatherB

mkl, love those bikkis! They would look great with gray tights.


----------



## erinmiyu

love the matadors *jan*!


----------



## clothingguru

*CMM:* Lovely classic black VP!!!!!
*mkl:* Oh they are gorgeous! Thanks so much for the modeling pics! 
*janced*: ooh Love the cork! !COngrats!!!


----------



## jancedtif

mkl_collection said:


> *clothingguru*, *lisalovesshoes*, those are for you. I also love the colour and contrast stitches.



Thank you!  Love the color and contrast stitching too!



BattyBugs said:


> Congrats on the Matadors, Janced. They will be a perfect Spring/Summer shoe.
> Oooh! The Bikkis look fabulous on you, mkl.



Thanks BB!  I've put them up for good until summer 2011!



rdgldy said:


> *jance, mlk, cmm*-gorgeous new additions!!



Thanks *L*! 



erinmiyu said:


> love the matadors *jan*!



Thank you* Erin*! 



clothingguru said:


> *CMM:* Lovely classic black VP!!!!!
> *mkl:* Oh they are gorgeous! Thanks so much for the modeling pics!
> *janced*: ooh Love the cork! !COngrats!!!



Thank you *CG*!!


----------



## Jerrica

Lovely new additions ladies. I love cork more and more each day!


----------



## Aniski

Fabulous new additions ladies!!


----------



## cts900

*jan*: Ah, I have always loved the all-cork look.  In a slingback especially, it is so summer-perfect. Great buy! 

*CMM*: You could not have chosen a more perfect first pair. Congrats! 

*mkl*: I love them all but the Bikki is TDF! 

*charlie*: Sorry about the peacocks but this is a fabulous replacement! 

Great buys ladies!!!!!


----------



## LornaLou

Ohh I love the pink Pigalle! Those are AMAZING


----------



## phiphi

*charlie* love the bibi on you! how do you find the comfort level if i may ask?
*mkl* - it's a toss up between the leopard decollete and the bikki as my favourites. (who am i kidding i love them all!) 
*cmm* - gorgeous firsts! congratulations!
*jan * - the cork matadors are perfect on you! love them!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Congrats Ladies!!!  All fantastic additions!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *Jance*... perfect spring/summer shoe!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you sweet* Bella*!  Have the MBB landed?


----------



## jancedtif

Jerrica said:


> Lovely new additions ladies. I love cork more and more each day!



Thank you *Jerrica*!!



cts900 said:


> *jan*: Ah, I have always loved the all-cork look.  In a slingback especially, it is so summer-perfect. Great buy!
> 
> Thank you sweet *CTS*!!
> 
> *CMM*: You could not have chosen a more perfect first pair. Congrats!
> 
> *mkl*: I love them all but the Bikki is TDF!
> 
> *charlie*: Sorry about the peacocks but this is a fabulous replacement!
> 
> Great buys ladies!!!!!





phiphi said:


> *charlie* love the bibi on you! how do you find the comfort level if i may ask?
> *mkl* - it's a toss up between the leopard decollete and the bikki as my favourites. (who am i kidding i love them all!)
> *cmm* - gorgeous firsts! congratulations!
> *jan * - the cork matadors are perfect on you! love them!



Thank you sweet *phi*!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Love love the cork matadors Jan!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*mkl* They are FAB!!! Love them!! Thanks for taking a pic! 

*soleilbrun* Thanks! I got these in 40.5... My simples, la falaise and armadillos were TTS at 41!

*Popsicool* Aww.. thank you so much!!! I've always loved patent and the pink on these just pops!!! Mad love! 

*carrera993* & *LornaLou* Thank you!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous new additions! congrats everyone!


----------



## weaverl8

Got my first pair of Loubs in the mail today! I bought them to be my wedding shoes, but I'll have a really hard time keeping them on the shelf until then!


----------



## ntntgo

*Jance* love the cork. Very cute
*Mkl* now I need those Bikiki too. Not satisfied with the houndstooth (thanks a lot) Love them
*Weaver *welcome to the addiction.  They are lovely.


----------



## ntntgo

Maggie has finally found her way home.
I think I may love the Pomice even more than the black.


----------



## Popsicool

Damn *nat*, you sure know how to raise a girl's pulse!! Here they are bigger so we can admire them..

Say what you will but I  the black!


----------



## SassySarah

*ntn *- love the maggies!
*Weaver *- congrats on your first pair.  Are those horse shoe tattoos???


----------



## bling*lover

*ntntgo:* I love maggie's, and I agree with popsicool the black ones are fierce!
*Weaver*: Congrats on your first pair they are lovely and will look gorgeous on your wedding day i'm sure!


----------



## weaverl8

Thanks everyone!

Sassy: Yes they are. I've owned and shown horses for many years. Got the tat to symbolize four years of good luck through vet school and apparently it worked because I passed haha! Here's to hoping my profession supports my new found addiction!


----------



## alyssa08

weaver I love your tattoo  congrats on your first pair!

ntntgo I love the new maggies! pumice is definitely my favorite out of the two.


----------



## Popsicool

weaverl8 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Sassy: Yes they are. I've owned and shown horses for many years. Got the tat to symbolize four years of good luck through vet school and apparently it worked because I passed haha! Here's to hoping my profession supports my new found addiction!



I LOVE your tattoo, and of course your shoes.


----------



## SassySarah

weaverl8 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Sassy: Yes they are. I've owned and shown horses for many years. Got the tat to symbolize four years of good luck through vet school and apparently it worked because I passed haha! Here's to hoping my profession supports my new found addiction!



Ah, I was hoping it meant you were a *Colts *fan!


----------



## Jerrica

Weaver: stunning colour!
ntntgo: wow wow wow!


----------



## BellaShoes

jancedtif said:


> Thank you sweet* Bella*!  Have the MBB landed?



YES!!! They took exactly two days from Hong Kong!!  

I will have photos ready this weekend, work has been crazed.... but *jance*, I absolutely LOVE them!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

gorgeous shade of blue, *weaver*... beautiful wedding shoe..

good grief *ntntgo* ... warn a girl before you just blast us with shoe porn like that!


----------



## joanniii

*weaverl8* Congrats on your purchase! the blue loooks lovely on you! 

*Nat*Holy moley girl, they are gorgeous!!  The black ones are definitely a killer, but I think I also like the Pomice and would get those instead, because I have waay too many pairs of black heels! LOL


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*weaver- *congrats they are lovely!!!

*ntn-*OMG!!!! love them both soooo much, but I think the black a tiny bit more


----------



## yazziestarr

*jance* - love the all cork matadors (and now regretting not snaging a pair from the  outnet sale.)

*mkl* - I'm glad you posted mod pics, I was wondering what that version of the bikkis looked like on...the color is beautiful on you.

*weaver *- congrats, those will make such lovely wedding shoes.

*ntntgo* -both pumice and black...like a dream come true!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*ntntgo* WOW! Congrats on getting them.. I love the Pomice!! But the black.......  !!!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

Here are my latest. In August I contacted Grenelle looking for these. They said they had my size, I said great ill take 'em, wired the money and thought all was well. All was not well. For 2 months I went back and forth between the bank and Grenelle. The bank said the money arrived. Grenelle said they didnt get it. So after many unanswered emails, several phone calls (that got through), constant badgering of my banker, and 2 wire transfer traces later.

Fuxia Suded Square metal Declic 120s













the problem, it turns out, was that Grenelle's bank took a fee out of my transfer and deposited 10 euro less than i sent and Grenelle only looks for the wire tranfers by amount. you think after two months they would have thought to look for it by I don't know my name maybe. Or that their accountant would have noticed they were several hundred euro over for that day. Anyway the babies are home now.


----------



## Popsicool

*yazzie* sucky story but man those are gorgeous!!! Purple, and shiny, and Declic - triple win.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Yazzie* eek! Glad you finally got these babies! They're gorgeous!


----------



## bling*lover

oooh yazzie, I love anything purple and shiny, congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

*yazzie:* I love them! They are such a juicy purple!!!!!   
Sorry to hear about the hassle of the order but glad they are safe and sound in your hands now!


----------



## joanniii

*Yazzie*, gosh what an effort to get your babies home to you!! So glad everything worked out though - they are beautiful !!


----------



## mkl_collection

*kikidots*, *BattyBugs*, *rdgldy*, *heatherB*, *clothingguru*, *jancedtif*, *cts900*, *phiphi*, *lisalovesshoes*, *ntntgo*,*yazziestarr*&#8230; your generous compliments made my day!!!

*clothingguru*, *lisalovesshoes*, *ntntgo*, glad to enable. ^^

*weaverl8*,I adore any CL styles in blue satin. It looks fab on you. 

*ntntgo*, OMG&#8230;Love them on you!!!

*yazziestarr*, can&#8217;t say &#8220;NO&#8221; to anything purple. Amazing shoes!


----------



## Theren

ntntgo- The maggies are beautiful!!!


----------



## cts900

*yazzie*: Sorry for all the payment trouble...but the shoes are soooo worth it! They look incredible on you! 

*ntntgo:* AH-mazing!  I think I prefer the  Pomice also.  

*weaver*: A perfect wedding shoe.  And the fit looks perfect as well.  Huge congrats!


----------



## Enigma78

weaverl8 said:


> Got my first pair of Loubs in the mail today! I bought them to be my wedding shoes, but I'll have a really hard time keeping them on the shelf until then!


 
Those look great on you weaver


----------



## Enigma78

yazziestarr said:


> Here are my latest. In August I contacted Grenelle looking for these. They said they had my size, I said great ill take 'em, wired the money and thought all was well. All was not well. For 2 months I went back and forth between the bank and Grenelle. The bank said the money arrived. Grenelle said they didnt get it. So after many unanswered emails, several phone calls (that got through), constant badgering of my banker, and 2 wire transfer traces later.
> 
> Fuxia Suded Square metal Declic 120s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the problem, it turns out, was that Grenelle's bank took a fee out of my transfer and deposited 10 euro less than i sent and Grenelle only looks for the wire tranfers by amount. you think after two months they would have thought to look for it by I don't know my name maybe. Or that their accountant would have noticed they were several hundred euro over for that day. Anyway the babies are home now.


 
These are Fab!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

weaverl8- Beautiful choice for a wedding shoe, Congrats!

ntntgo- MMMMHMMMM, I sure do love me some Maggies! They look fantastic on you!

yazziestarr- Glad you finally were able to get your babies, congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

ntntgo said:


> Maggie has finally found her way home.
> I think I may love the Pomice even more than the black.



I LOOOOVE the black maggies


----------



## calisurf

The grey flannel Maggies came and they fit!  

Sorry the photo is a little arty, but my DBF was playing with the filters on my photo, and I have been so slammed at work - haven't been able to take better ones!


----------



## calisurf

Right - hit upload!


----------



## cts900

^^That is a beautiful photo! I am so glad they are perfect for you.  Hopefully, I will see them around town in SD...


----------



## clothingguru

*calisurf: *that is a cool pic! Congrats on the flannel maggies?!!! When did those come out i must have totally missed them!


----------



## BattyBugs

Yummy purple, Yazzie!
The flannel looks so rich, Cali.


----------



## calisurf

cts900 said:


> ^^That is a beautiful photo! I am so glad they are perfect for you.  Hopefully, I will see them around town in SD...




thanks!  that would be great!


----------



## calisurf

BattyBugs said:


> Yummy purple, Yazzie!
> The flannel looks so rich, Cali.



Thanks Batty!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Yazzie*, they are gorgeous...congrats!

*Cali,* the flannel maggies look great... let's see another pic!


----------



## Popsicool

*cali* - did you mean flannel Biancas maybe...?


----------



## BellaShoes

^that makes more sense.... I have not heard of a flannel maggie


----------



## BellaShoes

still pretty....


----------



## Popsicool

BellaShoes said:


> still pretty....



Yes, love those. As I know you do.


----------



## yazziestarr

*Popsi, lisa, Bling,Clothing, Joanii, mkl, cts, Enigma,Nani, Batty,* and *Bella*

Thank you ladies!!

I was worried I wouldn't like them after all that time and frustration but I still do.
I love purple and shiny!
My banker left a message for me today saying he was glad everything was settled and he hopes the shoes were worth it (not in a mean way or anything)
I knew you guys would understand that they were!


----------



## cts900

calisurf said:


> thanks!  that would be great!



:sunnies I have got my eye out!


----------



## BattyBugs

Of course they are worth it, Yazzie! I love the feel of the metallic, sueded CLs.


----------



## kima976

New Goodie!

Yolanda Spikes 120mm - They soooo comfortable!!! They go with everything!


----------



## weaverl8

SassySarah said:


> Ah, I was hoping it meant you were a *Colts *fan!


 
Haha, not quite. However, being from MI, I'm pretty much a fan of every team other than the LIONS!!!

Thanks everyone else for all the nice comments! I was worried they were a little tight, but I think they'll fit just right. Let's hope I can keep them on all through the reception too! Or maybe I need another pair for the recpetion with less heel... hmmm... there's an idea!  But then again, what's the point of getting CL's without a heel?


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats, Kima! Your new spikes are fierce!


----------



## jeshika

beautiful *kima*! they look HAWT! i'm so envious... still waiting for mine to get here!!!


----------



## indi3r4

gorgeous additions ladies!!

this pomice maggie, I WANT!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*ntntgo*: Love your black Maggie , congrats


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *Kima*!! You will love them!


----------



## BellaShoes

Are you ladies ready for a reveal?


----------



## BellaShoes

After searching around the world....from California to Hong Kong...

Alas here they are...... my Madame Butterfly Booty  

They are worth every email and phone call.... thank you *adctd* for measuring your MBB's for sizing confirmation! 

With further ado....


----------



## ntntgo

Woo Hoo *Bella* They look amazing on you.  I'm kicking myself for not getting them this time around.  I do think I'm going to get them in the Spring/Summer collection in both black and nude.
Congrats.  You deserve them.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *ntntgo*!! I am on the list for the Beige too!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Omfg bella. Those are so worth it!!! Congratulations and wear them in best of health!


----------



## meaghan<3

Bella, they look beautiful on you!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

kima976 said:


> New Goodie!
> 
> Yolanda Spikes 120mm - They soooo comfortable!!! They go with everything!




I die!  are those this season's? I an dying to find a pair of 120mm studs! Congras!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *xiao* and *meaghan*!! I love them!

*xiao*, check out my avatar or collection thread, I piked up the studded Yolanda 120mm's at Nordstrom several weeks back... they are fabulous!!! There will also be a Beige version coming in the Resort collection...


----------



## xiaoxiao

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much *xiao* and *meaghan*!! I love them!
> 
> *xiao*, check out my avatar or collection thread, I piked up the studded Yolanda 120mm's at Nordstrom several weeks back... they are fabulous!!! There will also be a Beige version coming in the Resort collection...





What? Really??? Which nordy, if you don't mind me asking... Will give them a call! I wish I had seen them irl here but I guess they are all sold out! 

Thanks so much for your info!!!


----------



## Popsicool

*Bella* those MBBs those legs of yours are a killer combo. The wait for the photos was worth it!


----------



## kima976

xiaoxiao said:


> I die!  are those this season's? I an dying to find a pair of 120mm studs! Congras!


  Yes!


----------



## kima976

xiaoxiao said:


> What? Really??? Which nordy, if you don't mind me asking... Will give them a call! I wish I had seen them irl here but I guess they are all sold out!
> 
> Thanks so much for your info!!!


I currently have 2 paisr of the yolanda spikes (sizes 38.5 and 39). Purchased the 38.5 at Nordstroms Galleria Houston 1090 plus tax (returning), purchased 39 on the bay NIB 655! The 39 is a half size too big, but I can pad them and they fit perfect! Also the savings wasn't too bad either.


----------



## kima976

BellaShoes said:


> Congrats *Kima*!! You will love them!


 Thanks *Bella*, *Jesh*, and *Bella*! 

*Bella*, I am sooo happy for you. They look FAB on you! Clothing pics soon with your new beauties!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

kima976 said:


> I currently have 2 paisr of the yolanda spikes (sizes 38.5 and 39). Purchased the 38.5 at Nordstroms Galleria Houston 1090 plus tax (returning), purchased 39 on the bay NIB 655! The 39 is a half size too big, but I can pad them and they fit perfect! Also the savings wasn't too bad either.




Two? That eBay was a great find!! Maybe I will be so lucky too. Hope they run true to size, as I am 37.5 in new sample and pretty much all style.  pls keep an eye out for me, ladies! >_<


----------



## BellaShoes

xiaoxiao said:


> What? Really??? Which nordy, if you don't mind me asking... Will give them a call! I wish I had seen them irl here but I guess they are all sold out!
> 
> Thanks so much for your info!!!



San Francisco!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *popsi* and *kima*!


----------



## xiaoxiao

BellaShoes said:


> San Francisco!




 thank you! Will try them!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## BattyBugs

Just gorgeous, Bella!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kima976 said:


> I currently have 2 paisr of the yolanda spikes (sizes 38.5 and 39). Purchased the 38.5 at Nordstroms Galleria Houston 1090 plus tax (returning), purchased 39 on the bay NIB 655! The 39 is a half size too big, but I can pad them and they fit perfect! Also the savings wasn't too bad either.


 
Congrats! I'm kicking myself now for not getting that pair. I tried them on today and they are fabulous!!


----------



## kima976

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Congrats! I'm kicking myself now for not getting that pair. I tried them on today and they are fabulous!!


 
It's funny because I went to Saks to purchase a pair of purple bibi's, and just went into Nordstroms to kill time and saw the yolanda spikes staring at me. I tried them on, not thinking I would actually buy them and Damn! ......they looked good! So I had to buy them. Found them on ebay few days later, bought size 39. Will be returning the 38.5 (my cl TTS) in the am. I was shocked that I liked them so much. Almost as much as my MBB! Which I owe, thanks to you, *Nakedmosher*! May be you will have a change of heart and go back fo them. They are extremely comfortable and sexy as HELL!


----------



## babysweetums




----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *batty*!!!


----------



## woody

Does anynone know where the pomice maggies can be purchased?  I looked back a few pages but didn't see it mentioned anywhere. TIA!


----------



## Popsicool

woody said:


> Does anynone know where the pomice maggies can be purchased?  I looked back a few pages but didn't see it mentioned anywhere. TIA!



I think all the info is in the NEW CLs chat thread. Also depends on whether you're after 160 or 140.


----------



## kima976

BattyBugs said:


> Congrats, Kima! Your new spikes are fierce!



Thanks Batty!


----------



## immashoesaddict

ladiesss im sooo behind with this thread , but CONGRATSSS on all your gorgeous new purchases  Especially* Bella *, i know how much you love those MBB congratulations honey


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *imma*!


----------



## babysweetums

x

bought these on a whim at madison last night =)


----------



## BellaShoes

Cannot see your pic.....


----------



## babysweetums

sorry bella, i can see it though???....my pictures are acting weird


----------



## Beaniebeans

babysweetums said:


> x
> 
> bought these on a whim at madison last night =)



GORGEOUS! I am really liking the Maggie updates!
THey look beautiful on you Sweetums


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on your pumice Maggies, baby! They look fabulous!


----------



## icecreamom

*Sweet* They look like perfection!!! I dream..


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

kim i love them!!! i was at madison last friday and they didn't have these yet.... i'm trying so hard to be good!!! congrats!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

bella, kima & ntntgo congrats as well on all the great new additions! all these maggie pics make me feel so tempted!! must.be.good. 

Bella, i'm so glad you got you MBBs! XOX


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Nerdy!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I think I was lumped in with all the lovely maggies... no maggies for me


----------



## LornaLou

YAY!!!!!!!! You have the same pair I do  Aren't they gorgeous? I LOVE mine 



yazziestarr said:


> Here are my latest. In August I contacted Grenelle looking for these. They said they had my size, I said great ill take 'em, wired the money and thought all was well. All was not well. For 2 months I went back and forth between the bank and Grenelle. The bank said the money arrived. Grenelle said they didnt get it. So after many unanswered emails, several phone calls (that got through), constant badgering of my banker, and 2 wire transfer traces later.
> 
> Fuxia Suded Square metal Declic 120s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the problem, it turns out, was that Grenelle's bank took a fee out of my transfer and deposited 10 euro less than i sent and Grenelle only looks for the wire tranfers by amount. you think after two months they would have thought to look for it by I don't know my name maybe. Or that their accountant would have noticed they were several hundred euro over for that day. Anyway the babies are home now.


----------



## joanniii

*indi3r4*Congrats on your pomice Maggies!! They are HOT! 

*Bella* YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYY!! Congrats sweety I am so glad you finally got your MBBs! They look beautiful on you  But then again I have loved every single one of your reveals! LOL! 

*babysweetums*, your maggies are absolutely delightful to gaze at  The color is just perfect. Congrats!!


----------



## kima976

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> bella, kima & ntntgo congrats as well on all the great new additions! all these maggie pics make me feel so tempted!! must.be.good.
> 
> Bella, i'm so glad you got you MBBs! XOX


 Thanx Nerdy!!!


----------



## babysweetums

thank you beaniebeans!, battybugs, icescreamom, nerdyyyy!!! i got these saturday night they must have just come in!! where have uuuu been gorgeous????!!! anyways if you want to be good madison is safe i think, nothing else there really caught my interest...???they also have the maggies in black but they were a little too tame for me heehee we shoud go check out horato hehee! and thank you joanniiii


----------



## BarbieChanel

kima976 said:


> New Goodie!
> 
> Yolanda Spikes 120mm - They soooo comfortable!!! They go with everything!



Omg They're beautiful. Where did you find them??


----------



## calisurf

Popsicool said:


> *cali* - did you mean flannel Biancas maybe...?



. Haha. All the talk of Maggies got in my brain. Yes! Biancas!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

babysweetums said:


> thank you beaniebeans!, battybugs, icescreamom, nerdyyyy!!! i got these saturday night they must have just come in!! where have uuuu been gorgeous????!!! anyways if you want to be good madison is safe i think, nothing else there really caught my interest...???they also have the maggies in black but they were a little too tame for me heehee we shoud go check out horato hehee! and thank you joanniiii



Everything is all good  We need a trip to Horatio in the next couple weeks!!!


----------



## Fashnmommi

OMG I love those Nerdy! I am jealous


----------



## Fashnmommi

I just purchased my first pair of CL's! I am not sure if I like the peep toe or closed toe platforms better. Can I have some feedback please? http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LBASE001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0452506599883


----------



## Fashnmommi

I cannot afford to get both although this is the first of the soon to be collection!  I want to make sure they are sexy and classic.


----------



## BattyBugs

Welcome to the CL addiction, Fashn. When it comes to CLs, they are all sexy. The HP is gorgeous and you will be able to wear it for many years. When it comes to open vs closed toes...it is really all about your own personal preference. I have a few pair of peep toes and love them. Sadly, they don't love me as much as I love them, but it doesn't stop me from wearing them. I just take precautions (as much as I can) so they don't give me blisters on my toes.


----------



## kima976

BarbieChanel said:


> Omg They're beautiful. Where did you find them??


 Nordstroms!


----------



## rdgldy

*baby*, the maggies are beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

My beautiful catherdrales arrived!! Modeling pictures to come.


----------



## SassySarah

OMG all these Maggies are killing me!  
rdgldy love the Cathederals!

I got a little something, when I saw a lovely TPF'er letting them go I couldn't believe it.  From one good home to another.  Gray flannel Biancas.  I think this is my 8th pair of Biancas, love them!


----------



## jeshika

rdgldy said:


> My beautiful catherdrales arrived!! Modeling pictures to come.




i cannot wait *rdg*!!!!


----------



## kima976

SassySarah said:


> OMG all these Maggies are killing me!
> rdgldy love the Cathederals!
> 
> I got a little something, when I saw a lovely TPF'er letting them go I couldn't believe it. From one good home to another. Gray flannel Biancas. I think this is my 8th pair of Biancas, love them!


*Sassy*, they are HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joanniii

*Fashnmommi*, agree with Batty, HPs would be lovely!

*L*, congrats on your catherdrales!! They are such a unique pair, I love it!  Looking forward to modelling pics! 
*Sassy*, WOW, 8TH PAIR?!?  I have 2 pairs, and I haven't even worn my patent peacock's yet! LOL! Though I must say the flannel ones are absolutely gorgeous, I wouldn't mind getting a 3RD pair for myself!  Biancas are addictive!!! ush: hehe


----------



## bling*lover

*Sassy*, bianca's are certainly your friend they always look fab on you and now gray flannel, amazing! Congrats hun!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ladies, I'm so far behind, but I just wanted to say everyone's new additions are amazing!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

SassySarah said:


> OMG all these Maggies are killing me!
> rdgldy love the Cathederals!
> 
> I got a little something, when I saw a lovely TPF'er letting them go I couldn't believe it.  From one good home to another.  Gray flannel Biancas.  I think this is my 8th pair of Biancas, love them!


 They look fabulous on you!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

rdgldy said:


> My beautiful catherdrales arrived!! Modeling pictures to come.



*rdgldy*, they are gorgeous!


----------



## SassySarah

*kima*, *bling *- thanks ladies!
*joaniii *- yes 8th pair 
*Bella *- I'm so glad we're the same size!


----------



## BellaShoes

SassySarah said:


> *Bella *- I'm so glad we're the same size!


:kiss:


----------



## BattyBugs

rdgldy: The nude Cathedrales are so gorgeous.
Sarah: The Bianca is indeed your friend. They look hot on you.


----------



## BattyBugs

These were waiting for me when I got to work today.


----------



## SassySarah

*Batty *- those are hawt!  Need modeling pic!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks, Sarah. I posted more photos down below. They are only 40s & I am going to have to pad them.


----------



## clothingguru

*batty: *They are gorgeous hun! Congrats! I love the glitter  
*rdgldy*: OY! So pretty ! Congrats! 
*sassy:* Love Love Love them hun! They are fabulous!!! 
*bella*: Oh those Mbb's steal my heart every time! 
*Baby:* Love the maggies shoe coussin!
*kima:* gorgeous hun congrats!!!!


----------



## cts900

*Batty*: Congrats, dear! 

*Sassy*: I am so happy for you.  Isn't the grey flannel stunning IRL?

*rdgldy*: SUCH a special pair. Congratulations!

*baby*: They look phenomenal on you. Wow! 

*Bella*: A most special pair for a most special lady.  Just as it should be...
*
kima*: Fabulous!


----------



## clothingguru

So here are my latest BABIES! 
#1-* Lady Peep Cranberry 150* 
#2-* Blk Maggie 160 *


----------



## cts900

^^Damn special, woman.  Just as the lovely lady wearing them!


----------



## clothingguru

thank you *cts*  xoxo! your so sweet!


----------



## cts900

^^As are you, my friend.


----------



## Tiffy24

SassySarah said:


> OMG all these Maggies are killing me!
> rdgldy love the Cathederals!
> 
> I got a little something, when I saw a lovely TPF'er letting them go I couldn't believe it.  From one good home to another.  Gray flannel Biancas.  I think this is my 8th pair of Biancas, love them!



Those shoes are gorgeous! How do you walk in them and/or make them somewhat comfortable. I just bought Bianca Zips and I am having a terrible time with them!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, CG & CTS.

Very hot, CG!


----------



## clothingguru

*cts:* 
*Batty: *thank you again hun!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *CG*, those lady peep's are A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!! the color is so bright and gorgeous. Congrats on your maggies aswell, i'm really loving them in the black!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Gorgeous new additions everyone!!

*clothingguru* those cranberry Lady Peeps are amazing!!


----------



## 9distelle

clothingguru said:


> So here are my latest BABIES!
> #1-* Lady Peep Cranberry 150*
> #2-* Blk Maggie 160 *



Fabulous* clothingguru, *congrats!!! 
The Lady Peep in cramberry are truly TDF!  
... We are shoe twins on Lady Peep!!!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

clothingguru said:


> So here are my latest BABIES!
> #1-* Lady Peep Cranberry 150*
> #2-* Blk Maggie 160 *


ohh they finally arrived!!! im glad they fit..looks fab on you R!! I cant wait to get mine..and im tempting to get the black now too hehe


----------



## Popsicool

WHOA!!! A lot of excitement in this thread since I last checked!

*rdgldy* congrats on getting those, I just know they will look perfect on you and am looking forward to the photos.

*Sassy* - another shoe twin pair!!!

*Bella* - one less shoe twin pair! 

*clothing* - you never disappoint lady. Those peeps are hot but the Black Maggies sing to me..... Really, how are they in 160?? Wearable? Sizing?


----------



## carrera993

*CG* - OMG I love the Maggies!!! _(although the height totally scares me--can they get much higher?!?)_


----------



## BellaShoes

Popsicool said:


> *Bella* - one less shoe twin pair!



Whatcha mean?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Batty* - LOVE this stingrays!  I am dying for something in that skin!
*cg* - Sh*t, those LP are HOT!  The color is fantastic!  And the Maggies are perfect!


----------



## clothingguru

*bling_lover:* Yes i LOVE the cranberry color on the peeps!  its so juicy!!! And thank you!!!  
*LN:* Thank you so much!!!  They are so much more gorgeous IRL too! If you can even imagine  !!!! Im so happy with them! 
*lisalovesshoes:* Thank you 
*9distelle*: Thank you so much! YAY  to shoe twins!!! 
*pixies: *get the back....get the black...get the black... hehe a little enabling  Thank you! I love them! 
*popsicool*:Thank you cheeka! The sizing on the maggies i would say is fairly TTS but i went .5 size down because the leather os a soft leather and i have a feeling they will stretch out a bit. The .5 size down fits me a little snug but i think they are the perfect size! And they are actually not as hard to walk in as i thought. I also have the luly's in 160 so that might by why...i could be used to it a bit now but honestly they dont feel as much like 160 as they should. 
*carrera993:* Thank you! Yes the Maggies are very high but surprisingly they arent as hard to walk in as i thought they would be


----------



## Cheesesteak

SassySarah said:


>



Those look fantastic.  I never cease to be amazed at how sexy a great pair of heels can make a pair of jeans look.  Bravo.


----------



## Popsicool

BellaShoes said:


> Whatcha mean?



I thought Sassy was hinting at her flannels having made their way from yours. I could have totally gotten that wrong!


----------



## yazziestarr

LornaLou said:


> YAY!!!!!!!! You have the same pair I do  Aren't they gorgeous? I LOVE mine



yay! actually I think I saw yours when i was searching for where to get them from and loved them even more! It was awhile ago...I've been wanting them for a looooong time!


----------



## yazziestarr

rdgldy said:


> My beautiful catherdrales arrived!! Modeling pictures to come.


 
just gorgeous! 

*Sassy*  Biancas...love them in flannel!

*batty *the sting rays are spectacular. I love how shiny they are.

*CG* 2 beauties! the color on the lady peeps


----------



## SassySarah

*Batty, Popsi, Yazzie* - 
*clothing *- OMG love your new purchases!  
*cts *- the flannel is stunning, I hope I can get some wear out of them before we get snow.  
*Cheesesteak *- thank you!!!  Yes heels can definitely change the jeans!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Louboutin & Yazzie. I can't wait to get them padded so I can wear them out.


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you *Sassy & Yazzie*


----------



## BellaShoes

Popsicool said:


> I thought Sassy was hinting at her flannels having made their way from yours. I could have totally gotten that wrong!



Ahhh, right... yes, they made their way from my home to hers....


----------



## Aniski

I was gone for a couple or so days and there are so many lovely additions!  Congrats ladies!


----------



## wannaprada

I was purposely avoiding this thread so I wouldn't get the urge to shop, but couldn't stay away any longer.  I'm so behind to comment on each addition, but they are all beautiful!  I soo want a pair of Maggies now!


----------



## xiaoxiao

They came they came!! I LOVE THEM BUT they are a tad too big... I remember *Bella* took TTS and mine TTS is 37.5 and this is 38... Do they stretch? Help me decide?


----------



## kima976

xiaoxiao said:


> They came they came!! I LOVE THEM BUT they are a tad too big... I remember *Bella* took TTS and mine TTS is 37.5 and this is 38... Do they stretch? Help me decide?


I have the same pair. I originally purchased a size 38.5 (my cl TTS) and they fit perfect! But then I came across a pair (size 39) for a much cheaper price, so I settled on the larger size to get the bargin. They are a lil big, but I pad them and they seem to fit really well............haven't worn them out yet, so hard to tell if they will stretch or not. You should ask *Bella*, since I think she has worn them already.

Have to say, they look sooooooo DAMN GOOD on ya!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

kima976 said:


> I have the same pair. I originally purchased a size 38.5 (my cl TTS) and they fit perfect! But then I came across a pair (size 39) for a much cheaper price, so I settled on the larger size to get the bargin. They are a lil big, but I pad them and they seem to fit really well............haven't worn them out yet, so hard to tell if they will stretch or not. You should ask *Bella*, since I think she has worn them already.
> 
> Have to say, they look sooooooo DAMN GOOD on ya!!




 kima, so glad you answered! I tried the pad that prevents slippage but they are still a little bit too big... I don't know if you could see the first pic since it's upside down, but there was a gap between the shoe and the back of my heel. >_< Would you say 1/2 size down would be too small for you? 37 is available but I'm afraid if my feet are swollen by the end of the night from wearing heels, I would not be able to walk in them at all... And how much padding did you do to make them perfect? Thanks so much for listening, I have so many questions!!!


----------



## kima976

xiaoxiao said:


> kima, so glad you answered! I tried the pad that prevents slippage but they are still a little bit too big... I don't know if you could see the first pic since it's upside down, but there was a gap between the shoe and the back of my heel. >_< Would you say 1/2 size down would be too small for you? 37 is available but I'm afraid if my feet are swollen by the end of the night from wearing heels, I would not be able to walk in them at all... And how much padding did you do to make them perfect? Thanks so much for listening, I have so many questions!!!


No problem! Not sure if I could have gone a half size down, but they are peep toes, so you may be able to get away with it......the leather is kind of soft too. I have one foot that is a half size smaller than the other, so for the foot that is the smallest, I use two pads......the larger foot I use one pad. Have you called Nordstroms to check for a 37.5?


----------



## kima976

xiaoxiao said:


> kima, so glad you answered! I tried the pad that prevents slippage but they are still a little bit too big... I don't know if you could see the first pic since it's upside down, but there was a gap between the shoe and the back of my heel. >_< Would you say 1/2 size down would be too small for you? 37 is available but I'm afraid if my feet are swollen by the end of the night from wearing heels, I would not be able to walk in them at all... And how much padding did you do to make them perfect? Thanks so much for listening, I have so many questions!!!


The upside picture is padded? If so, you may be able to do the 37.


----------



## phiphi

*xiao* the studded VPs look fierce on you! i hope you can make sizing work!


----------



## phiphi

tiger patent decolletes and am thrilled - just need to practice walking around in them more!


----------



## clothingguru

*phiphi:* Omg the tiger print looks sooo good on you! Congrats on these beauties! 
*xiao:* They are SOOOO hot! I hope they end up fitting or working out in sizing for you. TOO hot to let go!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Thank you *kima976, phiphi, clothingguru* for your nice comments!! I am SOOO happy to share that my LOVELY LOVELY SA actually found me a 37.5 and they are being shipped to me tmr!  Thanks so much for listening for my concern, and I will let you guys know when the new pair come! 

*phiphi*: Forget about the shoes (They are totally hot btw)... You've got killer legs!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Miss Boxe's are here! I was bummed at first because apparently, the consignment shop marked the shoes with the wrong size. When I slipped my feet in to make sure they fit, they were a bit tight. I looked at the soles and it said they were size 37*, as though the 1/2 was a mistake. But I put on a pair of my DBF's socks, stretched them out, and now they're slipping off! But that's better than squeezing me at the toe box. 

Sorry for the phone pic!


----------



## indypup

Those are so pretty, *KK*!


----------



## clothingguru

*KK:* they are gorgeous hun!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thank you, *indy*! 

*CG*, they aren't nearly as gorgeous as your Lady Peeps and Maggies!!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *CG and xiao* for your lovely compliments!
*KK* gorgeous MBs!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh *xiao*!! I love them!! They look fabulous on you! I took mine TTS and have worn them once thus far and they are perfect... the 38 look a tad too big in the back... if they slip after pads, I would exchange them.

*phiphi*.... sigh, my original UHG... I adore my Tiger Decolletes to this day... congrats, they are gorgeous!

*KK.*.. love your MB, such a fantastic go to style!


----------



## SassySarah

xiao - congrats on the Yolanda spikes!
phi - love them!  Shoe twins and one of my fav pairs!
KK - congrats, I need a pair of MB soon.


----------



## xiaoxiao

BellaShoes said:


> Oh *xiao*!! I love them!! They look fabulous on you! I took mine TTS and have worn them once thus far and they are perfect... the 38 look a tad too big in the back... if they slip after pads, I would exchange them.




Hi *B*! I'm so glad you bought those and I saw them by accident... I LOVE them and they are so, so comfy! Yeah I'm getting the 37.5, can't wait to wear them with my new HL dress.  Thanks for your kind words!

And thank you, *SassySarah*!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*phiphi*, thank you! I need some animal print in my life and your Decolletes look awesome!

Thank you, *Bella*! Oh, and I must also thank you for posting those Wolford bondage tights. I just bought a pair after seeing your gorgeous modeling shots! 

*Sassy*, those Biancas look incredible on you. Thanks for the compliment, the MBs are a great addition to my collection! You must get a pair!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I am so happy for you *xiao*! You will absolutely love them!!

FUN *Klassic*!! The Wolford bondage tights are fantastic!!


----------



## clothingguru

*KK*: dont be silly girl...your MB's are A GORGEOUS color! And thank you


----------



## SpursGirlJen

I'm so far behind! All of the new additions are a-m-a-z-i-n-g!!!
Bella- you got them after your long wait!!! Beautiful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## phiphi

thanks tons *bella and sassy* - glad to be shoe triplets with you!! these will definitely become go-to shoes.
*KK* - thanks dear! you SO need animal print in your life!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*xiaoxiao* - the studs are HOT!  I'm so glad your SA was able to find the right size for you!
*phiphi* - the decolletes make your legs look amazing!  Congrats on such a great find!
*kk *- the color on those MB is stunning!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Thank you, *LouboutinNerd*! I can't wait for them to arrive and wear them this weekend!


----------



## ilovetoshop

*Clothingguru*- Hey I'm so glad you got them, the color is just divine against your skin tone. Love them on you and the Maggies are just gorgeous, I think I might need a pair..How is the sizing on the Lady peeps in the leather for you, did you end up going .5 down?


----------



## BattyBugs

That red is TDF. Congratulations, KK!


----------



## Aniski

xiao - they look fierce!
phi - those decolletes are so gorgeous!
KK - love the color!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *Spurs*!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *louboutinnerd & aniski*!!


----------



## clothingguru

Ilovetoshop: thank you so much!!! I love them! So glad I got on the lady peep train! I did end up going down .5 size and they fit perfectly!! And you def need a pair of the maggies


----------



## misselizabeth22

Gorgeous additions ladies!!


----------



## cts900

*Klassic*: I am sooooooo jealous.  I love the Miss Boxe! Congrats! 

*phi*: I just want to say again that your decolletes are incredible, my friend! 

*xiao*: I am sorry that I cannot help with the sizing, but I think they are fierce!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

great buys ladies, congrats!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Thank you all for your comments... Inspired by *fatcat*, introducing spikes flat (will hold me over till the yolenda come):


----------



## MDM

They are hereeeeeeeeeeee, my *$200* steal


----------



## xiaoxiao

Wow that's a steal!!! Congras!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*xiaoxiao* - You are on a stud roll!  Love them!
*MDM* - Did you say $200?!?!?!?   What an amazing steal!


----------



## laurenam

One of my all time favorite pairs, congrats *MDM*!


----------



## MDM

> Wow that's a steal!!! Congras!!!



Thank you, *Xiaoxiao*!




			
				LouboutinNerd said:
			
		

> *MDM* - Did you say $200?!?!?!?   What an amazing steal!



I did and after using my xxxx bucks, the shipping was free!  
Here's the link






			
				laurenam said:
			
		

> One of my all time favorite pairs, congrats *MDM*!



Thank you!  And the best part?  It wasn't even an impulse buy, it had been a HG for a long time!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks* LouboutinNerd*, *Batty*, *Aniksi*, and *cts*!!


----------



## Amaryllix

*MDM*, congrats! Those are sooooo pretty. :3 And what a steal!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

MDM said:


> Thank you, *Xiaoxiao*!
> 
> 
> 
> I did and after using my xxxx bucks, the shipping was free!
> Here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  And the best part?  It wasn't even an impulse buy, it had been a HG for a long time!!!



Oh, *MDM*, you are a lucky lady!  They are one of my fav pairs.  Congrats!


----------



## Redo_My_Shoe

A pair of yellow Pigalle 100s I just nabbed! I'm going to strass them. Can't wait!


----------



## clothingguru

*xiao:*  Congrats on the studded pigallies! They are fierce! 
*mdm:* Lovely steal!
*redmyshoe:* Congrats hun!


----------



## icecreamom

*MDM *WoW what a steal!


----------



## bambolina

My studded VP's are FINALLY here!! I broke my ban for these but I had been searching for them in my size for ages and got them for a steal! *SQUEE*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*bambolina* - Yeah, congrats!  They look gorgeous.  Love the pop of color on your toes against the black and studs!


----------



## phiphi

thank you my dear *cts*  i can't wait to wear the décolletés (gotta stretch out the toe box first..)

*xiao* - love the flats! they are awesome! may i ask how you sized in them?
*mdm* omigosh what an amazing pair! and for a steal!! 
*redo* - great pigalles.
*bambolina* - congratulations on the studded vps!


----------



## BellaShoes

OHHHHHH Bambolina, they are fantastic!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Strassing them wld be FAB, *Redo_My_Shoe*! 

Thank you, *clothingguru*!

*bambolina*, those look SOOOO hot! 

*phiphi*:  As for sizing, although I could have taken my TTS, I opted half size up. I'm sure I would have been fine with TTS, but I am just anticipating my swollen feet in the summer. HTH!


----------



## BellaShoes

xiao! Where are your studs!


----------



## xiaoxiao

^ I don't know, *Bella*...  I tried to call my SA but haven't been in touch with her...  Now that my hubby is at home and I can't pick up the phone and call... (if I give you my name can you call her for me and ask LOL) I know she took my cc and asked to send the right size to me...


----------



## BattyBugs

xiaoxiao - Love the studded flats.
MDM - Amazing deal on gorgeous shoes.
Redo - Those will look great strassed.
Bambolina - Congrats on getting your studs. They look great!


----------



## BellaShoes

xiaoxiao said:


> ^ I don't know, *Bella*...  I tried to call my SA but haven't been in touch with her...  Now that my hubby is at home and I can't pick up the phone and call... (if I give you my name can you call her for me and ask LOL) I know she took my cc and asked to send the right size to me...



Then _*MY*_ hubby will think I am shopping for shoes!!!  :lolots:


----------



## xiaoxiao

BellaShoes said:


> Then _*MY*_ hubby will think I am shopping for shoes!!!  :lolots:



URG... Can you say it's for a friend or something?  I really want to call... Good thing my SA is a "she" (you know who she is... you recommended her! ), otherwise I swear he would have thought I have a little something something on the side. 

Thank you, *BBugs*!!! Glad you like them.


----------



## BellaShoes

Nordies?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Yep. So does it mean you will call for me?


----------



## LornaLou

Wow I am in love with the cranberry and the maggies! Those are stunning. I adore the spikes too, so hot!


----------



## BellaShoes

xiaoxiao said:


> Yep. So does it mean you will call for me?



oh my goodness, sorry *xiao*, I shut down my Mac after that post.... pm me know if you want me to call today.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Awwww thanks B. Just pm'ed you.


----------



## BellaShoes

xiaoxiao said:


> Awwww thanks B. Just pm'ed you.



Done... they are on their way.. 5 business days 

I pm'ed you the details...


----------



## xiaoxiao

You are the best... Thank you so much!!!   :kiss:


----------



## clothingguru

Thank u Lorna!!!!!


----------



## bambolina

Thank you *LouboutinNerd*, *phiphi*, *Bella*, *xiaoxiao*!! 

And *phiphi*, your Décolletés are gorgeous! They look amazing on you! Congrats on your beautiful new pair, my friend!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhhh love the new effects on your Avatar *bambolina*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *bambolina!*

Gorgeous Decs, *P!*

Here are my "new to me" Ornirons, just home from a visit to the cobbler.


----------



## rdgldy

They look gorgeous,* Duke*!!


----------



## BellaShoes

super fab *duke*!


----------



## Aniski

xiao - fierce flats!
MDM- what a score!
bambolina - they are gorgeous!
Duke - fabulous!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Super cute,* Duke*!  I love CL booties!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Congrats Duke!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love them, Duke!


----------



## bornfree

Congrats *Duke*


----------



## phiphi

thank you *bambolina & dukie*!
*duke* the ornirons are so fierce! can't wait to see your outfits with them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*rdgldy, bella, aniski, louboutin nerd, spurs jen, batty, born free and P!*

I can't believe I got them for only $200 and a trip to cobbler for new vibrams, heel taps and a bit of polishing, they look brand new!


----------



## BellaShoes

That is a great deal!


----------



## surlygirl

love them, *Duke*! congrats on a great deal on a fabulous bootie! definitely one of my favs! miss you!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Such a steal *duke*, congrats!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love deals like that! Woohoo, Duke!


----------



## Dukeprincess

@ Bella and Batty!

Thanks so much *savvy and surly!*


----------



## cts900

*Duke*: I cannot even begin to imagine how fabulous those look on you!  Congrats on the steal and the perfect fall shoe.  Where are my modeling pics?????? 

*bambolina*: They look great on you. I adore the new avi. 

*MDM*: Incredible steal.  That color is so pretty. 

*xiao*: They are fierce!


----------



## elfgirl




----------



## BellaShoes

What did you get *Elf*?


----------



## bambolina

Thank you *bella*, *duke*, *Aniski*, and *cts*! 

Congrats on the Ornirons *duke*, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Popsicool

elfgirl said:


>



What a tease.... ush:


----------



## Popsicool

*bambolina* - see, I told you those studs was ban-break worthy! They look very very amazing on you. And HOT new avi!


----------



## bambolina

*Popsi*, thank you so much!  And you were right, I already can't see my life without my studs and I've had them only for 3 days! LOL


----------



## cts900

that is just mean, *elf*! i wanna seeeeeeeeeeeeee.......(she wails from her mac)


----------



## elfgirl

BellaShoes said:


> What did you get *Elf*?



Something only at Horatio...


----------



## elfgirl

Fuxia Eel Pigalle 120 






(More pics later when I have more than my crappy BB to take pics with!)


----------



## Theren

Elf omg they are stunning!


----------



## Popsicool

elfgirl said:


> Fuxia Eel Pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (More pics later when I have more than my crappy BB to take pics with!)



OMG OMG OMG isn't that fuxia eel just amazing?! I have the Lady Claude version and just adore the colour and the texture and the feel and everything! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## clothingguru

*elf:* OMG  EEL ....FUCHSIA.....PIGALLE....the perfect combo! Congrats they are gorgeous! 
*duke:* Congrats on the new pair!!! They are perfect for Fall! 
*bambolina:* They are fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy smokes Elf... they are fantastic!!!


----------



## bambolina

Thank you *clothingguru*!! 

*elf*... OMG!! I just DIED!  They are stunning!! Congrats!


----------



## indi3r4

gorgeousness elf!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Ladies.. I got my first exotic pair over the wkend!! They're also the first I've paid retail on.. hahah  DBF liked them so much that he offered to get it for me for my quarter of a century birthday in two days.. until he saw the sticker and went  LOL so we went halves on it 

I took pics yesterday and I was going to load them up today at work.. I got the cable but forgot the darn camera!!!!  Doh! I'll post them tonight when I get home.. just too excited not to share right now!


----------



## bling*lover

OMG *Elf*, they are *A*M*A*Z*I*N*G*  they are fab congrats, can't wait to see modelling pics of these later!


----------



## rdgldy

*elf*, they are fabulous!!!


----------



## *MJ*

So Pretty *Elf*!!


----------



## jeshika

Beautiful Piggies, *Elf*!!!


----------



## cts900

Aw, *elf*. It is like Msr. made them just for you. Perfection.


----------



## Popsicool

Umm, *elf*, when you get to a real camera you know what else we need...

Starts with M and ends with G and it involves the shoes being on your feet!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the purple, Elf!

Duke, are the Cates TTS? Now that I've seen the calves can be "adjusted," I'm wanting a pair more than ever.


----------



## Jönathan

*elf,* Congrats on the new additions. The color is amazing. I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## erinmiyu

*elf* those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## september gurl

OMG!! *elf,* those are gorgeous! I love the color!!


----------



## phiphi

*elf* - they are beautiful!! congrats!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you, everyone! (I'm on my cell or I'd thank everyone the normal way.)  I am dying to do modeling pics. I'm mad at myself for not bringing a real camera.

I swear, these were the first thing I saw when I walked in the door and nothing else wooed me away from them! I knew how long the fuxia eel had been out, so I expected them to say they didn't have my size.  I looove them.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Holy smokes, those are awesome *elf!* 

Thank you *bambolina, CG, and CTS.*

*cts* - I am wearnig them today at work, I will bug my coworker to snap a pic of me just for you.


----------



## RedBottomLover

*elf* they're beyond gorgeous! that color is beautiful. cant wait for the modeling pics!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*elf* those are HOT! How did I not see them when I posted earlier!?!?!?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Presenting my Roccia Watersnake VPs!!!!!!! 


























(Excuse the bandage... Some pavers in the backyard caved in under me, while I was watering the garden, due to a cracked soakwell and it scraped a fair bit off my leg )


----------



## RedBottomLover

*lisa* they're amazing! btw didn't see the bandage but i hope you're not in too much pain.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^Aah! Awesome! I guess I know it's there so it's the first thing I see in the photo LOL It's healing up well but still quite bruised, I'm just hoping it won't scar! Thank you!


----------



## karwood

I have been away for several days and this thread has been VERY busy. Much congrats to everybody on their new fantastic and fabulous CLs!!!

I also received a new pair last week. These came shortly after black Maggies, here are my.....

*Pumice Maggie*. Although the shoebox spells the color as "Pomice".:buttercup:


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood, those are *GORGEOUS*!!!! I LOVE the color on your skin tone!
How do they feel? did you take your TTS?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*elf* - OMG, those eel Piggies are AMAZING!!!  Please, please please post modeling pics!
*lisa* - those VPs are gorgeous!  You are totally making me want some waternake!  Hope you get better soon!
*karwood* - those Maggies are insane!  The color is stunning against your skin.


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much *celtic * and *louboutinNerd*!

*Celtic,* I did get these in my TTS. The toebox can feel slightly tight, but nothing to point of numbness or pain. Other than that, I wore my black ones to a cocktail party and I was able to stand and walk in them for several hours. I know there are a few ladies, who purchased the NM and are not happy with them. They have said the NM are too uncomfortable and very difficult to walk in. My only theory is that if you are not used to wearing 160s, it will take some time and practice to get the hang of them. I guess having my Calypsos  helped me get used to wearing 160s.


----------



## Jönathan

*lisa,* Love the VP's!
*karwood, *Congrats on the Maggies they are beautiful! The color is amazing!


----------



## clothingguru

*Lisa:* Congrats! These are a gorgeous pair!!!...shoe coussin 
*Kar:* O i love them  They look fantastic on you congrats!


----------



## erinmiyu

*lisa* - i love those VPs!
*kar* - those look fantastic on you! i bow to your 160-ness


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Lisa:* I love watersnake!

*karwood:* those Maggies are fantastic on you!


----------



## joanniii

*Lisa*, amaazing shoes! You can never go wrong with a pair of VPs, and watersnake is lovely  Congrats!

*karwood*, Ooomg, I love love looove your Maggies! Seeing so many of you ladies with beautiful maggies really makes me want a pair!! But, I'm supposed to be on a ban...


----------



## kat99

I bought these a while ago, but haven't seen another pair on here so wanted to post 

Lilac Python Nubuck Decolletes:


----------



## xiaoxiao

those are beautiful!!! Modeling pic please?


----------



## laureenthemean

After years of pining and searching, they are mine! 

Red patent Clichy 100

















So worth breaking the ban!


----------



## Popsicool

kat99 said:


> I bought these a while ago, but haven't seen another pair on here so wanted to post
> 
> Lilac Python Nubuck Decolletes:
> 
> 
> 
> featherhand.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/louboutins1.jpg





laureenthemean said:


> After years of pining and searching, they are mine!
> 
> Red patent Clichy 100
> 
> 
> So worth breaking the ban!



Both.. WOW.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Oh wow what a beautiful red!! I wld love to have a pair of red shoes in my closet, and I think I just found the perfect tone!!! Congratulations and wear them in great health!!


----------



## meaghan<3

Laureen, they look fabulous on you!!!! SO glad they arrived safely!


----------



## laureenthemean

meaghan<3 said:


> Laureen, they look fabulous on you!!!! SO glad they arrived safely!



Thank YOU for packing them safely!


----------



## surlygirl

congrats, *laureen*! so pretty!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thank you ladies!!!! Best birthday present ever!!!  This might be it for awhile... time to focus on christmas shopping for everyone else! hehehe 

*kat99* beautiful colour!! Modelling pics please! 

*laureenthemean* that red looks great on you! Congrats!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Lisa*, gorgeous VP's... I adore the color of the red soles against the hardwick... love!

*karwood*... absolutely fabulous!


----------



## xiaoxiao

OMFG THEY CAME THEY CAME! It's actually a really funny story LOL. 

My hubby intercepted the package before it came to me this evening... So the story goes:

Hubby opens the door, "Baby you have a package... from nordstorm."

Me: (Pretending not to care) Oh yeah? Just put it on the table there, thanks. 

Hubby: What is it? 

Me: .... Oh when is your soccer practice again?

So I had to wait for A WHOLE HOUR for him to leave so that I can open the box. Of course, by then it's already too late to take good modeling pix, so it will have to wait till tomorrow.

Special thanks to *BELLA*, who actually called up my SA when I couldn't the other day to track those down. 

May I present: Yolanda Spikes (in the right size, nonetheless)!!!  Modeling to follow tmr. 







Love this close-up of the spikes... So pretty!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## surlygirl

went  back a little further, so many great new shoes!

*karwood *- love the maggies!
*kat *- gorgeous color and material!
*xiao *- love the spikes!


----------



## BellaShoes

Woot!!!* Xiao*, I am so glad they arrived!!! More pics please....


----------



## Aniski

elf - they're gorgeous!!  The color...
lisa - they look fab on you!
karwood - that is by far the best colorway for the maggies!  Gorgeous!
kat - thats a gorgeous color!  Love 'em!
laureen - the clichys are fierce!!  Congrats!
xiao - they're fab!  I want them too!!


----------



## cts900

*xiao*: They are show stoppers. So happy for you. 

*laureen*: The perfect red shoe. Gorgeous. 

*kat*: Very pretty. That color is so feminine. 

*karwood*: OMFG! Those look amazing on you. I am delighted to see these pics! 

*lisa*: Beautiful!!!!

*Duke*: That's what I like to hear!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thank you Aniski & cts!!

*xiao* amazing!! All these spike studs are making me want one too!


----------



## kat99

Thanks everybody! xiaoxiao I love your new shoes, they are beautiful! And laureen the rd shoes are so sexy..


----------



## BattyBugs

Love your VPs, Lisa.
The Maggies are amazing, Kar.
Lilac python is TDF, Kat.
Beautiful red, Laureen.
Fabulous spikes, xiao.


----------



## clothingguru

*xiao:* Love the yolanda spikes!!! Congrats!
*laureen:* Congrats on finally finding your Clichy's!! They are gorgeous!
*kat:* That color of nabuck is gorgeous!


----------



## chloe speaks

Lisa- those water snakes make the red bottoms pop!
Karwood- I think that when I saw this color way on your skintone I fi ally am seeing what all this Maggie hype is all about!!!
Laureen - I love those red shoes on you
Kat- those are an amazing texture and color combo. I have not seen it before
Xiao - I have to say the spikes are super cute on the Yolanda


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> I have been away for several days and this thread has been VERY busy. Much congrats to everybody on their new fantastic and fabulous CLs!!!
> 
> I also received a new pair last week. These came shortly after black Maggies, here are my.....
> 
> *Pumice Maggie*. Although the shoebox spells the color as "Pomice".:buttercup:


 

I think "Pomice" might be right, as it is the Italian for pumice. 

They look absolutely stunning on you! Congrats!


----------



## nillacobain

Great new additions ladies!


----------



## erinmiyu

*xiao* - too funny about waiting for your hubby to leave! i HATE when packages arrive when i can't get to them first 
*laureen* - congrats on finding your HG!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Thank you, *surlygirl, Aniski, cts900, lisalovesshoes, kat99, BattyBugs, clothingguru, chloe speaks*! They are SO cool. And you know what the funniest thing? My FIL LOVES them (he's visiting at the moment)! 


*erinmiyu*: LOL I Know. Usually I'm pretty good at asking the front desk if I have anything to deliver, but the ONE day I forgot to ask...  Good thing he didn't make me open it in front of him!

*Bella*: Your wish if my command!! Those modeling pix are taken with the help of my beloved FIL. He said I should get more of those shoes  Bless his heart.


----------



## joanniii

^^ Gorgeous shoes J!!!  You rock them soooo well! 
So you ended up getting TTS (37.5)? Seeing as you are my shoe twin I will take your advice!  LOL


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hi j!! Thank you!!! Yes I did end up taking them TTS! I can't wait for the other pair to come if you know what I mean.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *Popsicool, xiao, surly, lisa, Aniski, cts, kat, BattyBugs, clothingguru, chloe, nilla*, and *erin*!

*xiao*, they're amazing and look great on you!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*kat* -  Those Decolettes are fabulous!  The python is amazing in lavender!
*Laureen *- So glad to take another look at your gorgeous red clichy!  I  them so much!
*xiaoxiao* - Yeah!  so glad you found your Yolandas in the right size!  They look hot on you!


----------



## karwood

THANK YOU SO MUCH *joanni, joanthan,clothingguro, duke, erin, bella, surly, aniski, batty, nilla and chloe *!!!

*laureen,* congrats on getting your fabulous Clichys! Love the color!
*kat,*  This is first time I have ever seen lilac nabuck python. Absolutely gorgeous!
*xiaoxiao,* congrats on getting your Yolanda! They look lovely on you.


----------



## yazziestarr

my Maggie Pomice 140s came yesterday


----------



## clothingguru

*Yazzie* they are gorgeous! COngrats!


----------



## jeninvan

xiaoxiao said:


> OMFG THEY CAME THEY CAME! It's actually a really funny story LOL.
> 
> My hubby intercepted the package before it came to me this evening... So the story goes:
> 
> Hubby opens the door, "Baby you have a package... from nordstorm."
> 
> Me: (Pretending not to care) Oh yeah? Just put it on the table there, thanks.
> 
> Hubby: What is it?
> 
> Me: .... Oh when is your soccer practice again?
> 
> So I had to wait for A WHOLE HOUR for him to leave so that I can open the box. Of course, by then it's already too late to take good modeling pix, so it will have to wait till tomorrow.
> 
> Special thanks to *BELLA*, who actually called up my SA when I couldn't the other day to track those down.
> 
> May I present: Yolanda Spikes (in the right size, nonetheless)!!!  Modeling to follow tmr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this close-up of the spikes... So pretty!  Thanks for letting me share!


love...beautiful pair congrats


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*yazzie* - Wow!  I love the Maggies!  That pumice color is just perfect.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*yazzie* congrats!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Yazzie, they are gorgeous! I wish my feet liked Maggies.... :cry:


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the way the spikes look on you. What a sweet FIL.
Yazzie, I love the Maggies in 140. The more I see of them, the more I want them.


----------



## xiaoxiao

*laureenthemean, LouboutinNerd, BattyBugs, karwood, jeninvan*: Can't wait to wear them for dinner this weekend.   Now that I've got FIL's approval, I hope my hubby likes them too. 

Congratulations, *yazziestarr*: I saw those IRL and they are STUNNING! Wear them in great health.


----------



## lilpicotin

*xiaoxiao*, LOVE LOVE LOVE the spikes! and your story is hilarious. I do this too with my husband! - except, seriously, he came home early TWICE on me just when I was opening up a special package!!! Luckily he thought it was funny both times, but he says he's worried about what happens when he DOESN'T come home early! :shame:

*yazziestarr*, those Maggies are dreamy!!!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats yazzie, they are awesome. Its such a gorgeous color aswell! I'm seriously dying for the black ones though!


----------



## erinmiyu

beautiful, *yazzie*!


----------



## september gurl

*yazzie,* Pumice Maggies!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Thank you ladies!! clothingguru, LouboutinNerd, lisalovesshoes, BellaShoes, BattyBugs, xiaoxiao, lilpicotin. bling*lover, erinmiyu, september gurl *


Im so excited about them!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Bought from CL at Mount Street in London ... Lastoto 85mm booties! 

Full London travelogue here: http://www.deuxarmoires.com


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Love them,* La Vanguardia!*  Perfect for fall!


----------



## clothingguru

Gorgeous *La Vanguardia*!!! COngrats!


----------



## joanniii

*Yazzie*, congrats on your beautiful maggies!! Ahhh they are seriously such a sexy pair of heels 

*La Vanguardia*, an absolutely perfect pair of booties!! You rock them so well!


----------



## BattyBugs

They are beautiful with the 85 heels, La Vanguardia. Congratulations!


----------



## ceseeber

this one's for you * rgdldy* & *bella*


----------



## xiaoxiao

Beautiful La Vanguardia!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## BellaShoes

ceseeber said:


> this one's for you * rgdldy* & *bella*




and that is all I have to say about that....


----------



## lilpicotin

Whoa.....  Totally gorgy!!!


----------



## lkrp123

ceseeber said:


> this one's for you * rgdldy* & *bella*



I D.I.E. They're soooo pretty!


----------



## ceseeber

thank you! I'm super excited to have the Y'Opens back in my collection.


----------



## cts900

*ceseeber*: Wow! Those are so sexy. 

*La Vanguardia:* Love the entire look. Beautiful. 

*yazzie*: I love, love, love them!!!
*
xiao*: Thank you for the modeling photos. They are gorgeous.


----------



## BattyBugs

ceseeber said:


> this one's for you *rgdldy* & *bella*


 
Oh yeah!! Gorgeous!


----------



## joanniii

*ceseeber*, loving your Y-opens!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*cesee* - i DIE! so amazing!
*lavan* - lovely look and shoes


----------



## xiaoxiao

They came they came! From a lovely tPF'er!  

Introducing... *Peacock patent bianca*!! So glad I ended up getting TTS, as I can put padding on and make them a little bit more comfortable. Definitely need practicing though before walking outside... Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Jönathan

*xiaoxiao,* They are gorgeous!!

The color is amazing and they look stunning on you as well.


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *xiaoxiao* they are stunning, i'm so in love with peacock patent, they look fab on you aswell!


----------



## xiaoxiao

*Jönathan*, and *bling*lover*! I love the color as well, and the fact that those are from another tpf'er just made them SUPER special! Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## joanniii

*J*,
Ohhh you are rocking those patent peacock Biancas so well! 
CONGRATS on your new purchase and yes, Biancas do take a bit of practice, but once you have done a bit of practice you will be the hottest girl on da street when you strut out with those sexy heels  hehe
Congrats again!


----------



## bornfree

*xiaoxiao* - you are on a roll gal! Love all your recent haul - congrats!!


----------



## bec_h_med

An addition to my flats.  Pre loved, but in great condition, and a total bargain!

Mousse Clou flats in black and gold


----------



## xiaoxiao

*joanniii*!! I will make you proud. 

*bornfree*: :shame: I know... I just need one perfect pair of red heels and I will be done... For awhile at least. I want to slow down and enjoy what I have for a moment too! And congratulations on your new additions as well!!!

*bec_h_med*: Congratulations! Love the combo... So practical and beautiful! Wear them in great health.


----------



## ceseeber

xiaoxiao...oh my, they are stunning!


----------



## bec_h_med

*xiaoxiao* thanks!  The peacock are beautiful on you.  I love that colour, and patent is so wearable even in the winter.


----------



## icecreamom

*xiaoxiao* They are gorgeous! I Love peacock!!!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*ceseeber *- Y'Opens!?!?!?    Stunning!
*xiaoxiao* - you have been on a roll lately!  LOVE the color of the Biancas!
*bec* - those flats are so cute!  I love the black and gold combo!


----------



## clothingguru

*ceseeber:* Those are hot! congrats!
*xiao:* Gorgeous bianca's! 
*bec_h_med:* Love the flats!


----------



## LornaLou

xiaoxiao - you got Peacock Bianca! I'm so envious! Those are gorgeous! How do they run compared to Declic? I'm unsure on the sizing for them. I'm a 39.5 in Declic 90 but a 40 in Declic 120. Do you have any advice?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you everyone!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Thank you, ceseeber, bec_h_med, Icecreamom, louboutinNerd, And clothingguru!!! CLs are so addictive, and I have to say, I need to stop!! Lol. The thing is, I haven't bought nice shoes for a long long time before this, and in celebrating of getting my pre-pregnancy body, I rewarded myself with yoga, and new shoes!  i think those beautiful shoes will definitely inspire me to continue to seek a healthier lifestyle (no eating off my sons plate or late night snacks). And I have you guys to be thankful for! Thank you so much for letting me share once again! 

Lornalou: The sizing is confusing for me too! According to the sizing thread, I sld go down 1/2 to full size. But I ended up taking tts (37.5) and I am so happy that I did. Some of the feedback i have read is that have shorter toe box, so often if you go down in size, your toes wld be squeezed, which i don't want to happen... I am going to put a toe box pad to prevent slipping fwd and heel grip to prevent slipperage. I have to say, this size is v comfortable, compared to, 1/2 down. But I have to say, everyone is different so the best way is to try them on in a store for size, and then you wld be sure kwim? GL on your search!!! I am indeed super lucky to find those, and the fact that they are BNIB is just unbelievable. I just need to practice a lot at home before taking her out for a spin. And probably just for dinner lol!


----------



## wannaprada

So many fantastic additions since I last logged on!  Congrats ladies!!  I can't wait to share my newest addition when they arrive tomorrow!


----------



## BellaShoes

omg... bad day to check in to see Xiao's stunning Peacock's as ironically my peacock's just arrived at their new home... :cry:

Congrats on a stunner!!


----------



## rdgldy

beautiful new additions, everyone!


----------



## xiaoxiao

^ hugs to you Bella! Hope you will find them in your size soon!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you! They are gorgeous on you!


----------



## yazziestarr

* Joanni*i and *cts*!

*La Vanguardia* beautiful booties.

*ceseeber* the y-opens are TDF

*xiao* I love peacock patent and on the bianca I think its just perfect.

*bec* you're on a flats roll! they're adorable.


----------



## cts900

*bec*: I love CL flats. You will get so much wear out of those!

*xiao*: I adore peacock patent. Truly adore. Congrats.


----------



## Chins4

Such lovely new additions ladies  One more from me as well............Black Nappa PinUps.


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Chins* they are gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

*lavan* - great booties!
*cesee*!!! love the y'opens and you wear them beautifully! i've missed seeing you around here too.
*xiao* - the peacock patent is divine!
*bec* - adorable flats! congratulations!


----------



## BattyBugs

bec_h_med: What great holiday flats. Black & gold will go with everything.
Chins: The PinUps are stunning.

I love getting a virtual shopping fix.


----------



## phiphi

*chins* - i don't know why my post is missing a "hello.. lover!!" to your pinups! they're fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

oooooooh chins, beau-tee-fuuul.....


----------



## ceseeber

*Chins*...oh my! Pinups..beautiful & sexy...(mental note I must go find myself some pinups too)


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Oh, Chins, they are so lovely!   They look stunning on you!



Chins4 said:


> Such lovely new additions ladies  One more from me as well............Black Nappa PinUps.


----------



## erinmiyu

*chins* - those pinups are so special and awesome!
*bec* - very cute flats!
*xiao* - i really love the color! i'd like to find something in that color, too  and lol to the comfort of biancas! i tried them on at NM last year and was like "yep! this isn't happening for me!"

SO! after seeing *nepenthe* post these i was super regretting not getting them myself. lo and behold my outnet stalking paid off. the box arrived damaged (like literally split seam on the box that was taped up ) so i'm hoping they can send me a replacement or give me a discount... but i really love them!

may i present, she's back!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Erin* - those are so fun! 

*Chins*-the pin ups are fabulous


----------



## LouboutinNerd

super cute, *erin*!  I love them in black.


----------



## lkrp123

*Chins*... I DIE! Stunning!

*Erin*... I love them! They're such happy CLs!


----------



## mkl_collection

*erinmiyu*, love the colours, super cute on you. 

*Chins4*, awesome shoes.


----------



## mkl_collection

Some of my latest purchases  (thanks for letting me share!)

Camel & Flannel Bianca






And finally, I was able to find these

Oxblood Glitter L C/Very Galaxy






Coral Banana/Very Croise Nude Crepe Satin


----------



## Chins4

TY ladies - bling, Phi, batty, bella, cesee, louboutinnerd, erin, yazzie, lkrp & mkl


----------



## cts900

*erin*: Those are so fun! I love them on you, sweetie. 

*Chins*: I think pin ups are precious. I like them so much in black!

*mkl*: One heck of a haul!  I love all the variation in color and material. Beauties each and every one.


----------



## karwood

*yazzie,* we are shoe twin, although we are slightly different by 20mm, LOL! Regardless of the difference in height, they are beautiful! 
*La Vanguardia*, love your booties!
*xiaoxiao ,* your Biancas are fab!
*Chins,* your black Pin Ups are so  lovely! They are truly a classic, sexy and stylish!
*erin,* those are fun! 
*mkl,* love all your latest additions! Congrats!


----------



## erinmiyu

thank you *yazzie*, *louboutinnerd*, *lkrp*, *mkl*, *cts* and *karwood*!

*mkl* - holy haul! amazing finds, lady!


----------



## maggiesze1

Here's some pics of my Fuschia Greasepaint NPs I received last week... They are soooo sparkly in person... just like the glitter covered ones but without the mess! 
















Close up pic:











Model pic:

(Sorry about the pic, but you get the idea).


----------



## ceseeber

Holy moly those pink greasepaints are beyond fabulous! Nice score!


----------



## rdgldy

*yazzie*, the maggies are gorgeous!
*la vanguardia*-fabulous booties!
*ceseeber*-the y-opens are wonderful!!  They look amazing on you


----------



## rdgldy

*T.-*black nappa pinups-OMG!!!!  Beautiful


----------



## YaYa3

*chins!!!*  it's so good to see you here again and you, too, *cesee!!!*  i've been missing BOTH of you sweethearts!

*T,* the pinups are so wonderful.  i'm truly happy for you.  they look absolutely perfect on you!  congrats!  

*C,* the y-opens are truly drool-worthy!  i love them so much.  congrats to you, too!


----------



## ceseeber

YaYa3 said:


> *chins!!!*  it's so good to see you here again and you, too, *cesee!!!*  i've been missing BOTH of you sweethearts!
> 
> *T,* the pinups are so wonderful.  i'm truly happy for you.  they look absolutely perfect on you!  congrats!
> 
> *C,* the y-opens are truly drool-worthy!  i love them so much.  congrats to you, too!




*Yaya!* I missed you too
...I swear, sometime soon I'm hoping to be heading your way


----------



## bling*lover

*Erin:* Congrats they are gorgeous and such a fun shoe!
*MKL:* WOW thats a great haul, I have a huge soft spot for bianca's and those ones are both fab, but the very croise are TDF congrats!
*Maggie:* OMG, they are so fab, who doesn't love a good sparkly shoe and in *pink* TDF congrats!


----------



## wannaprada




----------



## purseinsanity

Gasp!  I always forget to breathe when I look at this thread.  It literally takes my breath away!  So many sexy legs wearing so many sexy shoes!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

do share wanna prada.... do share!


----------



## wannaprada

Just got these today and I'm so excited! I finally found my "nude" CL!  Here are my Elisa!!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Wanna*, they look great on you!


----------



## Chins4

YaYa3 said:


> *chins!!!* it's so good to see you here again and you, too, *cesee!!!* i've been missing BOTH of you sweethearts!
> 
> *T,* the pinups are so wonderful. i'm truly happy for you. they look absolutely perfect on you! congrats!
> 
> *C,* the y-opens are truly drool-worthy! i love them so much. congrats to you, too!


 
Yaya! I have missed you too pretty lady


----------



## Jönathan

Congrats *Wanna,* They look great!


----------



## lilpicotin

Congrats, *Wanna*! Those Elisas look like fabulous shoes!


----------



## erinmiyu

those are pretty *wanna*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wanna, they are perfect on you!


----------



## indypup

I seriously need to catch up on all of the new reveals!

Eel Feticha-- my first exotics!


----------



## erinmiyu

*indy* those are beeyoootiful!


----------



## phiphi

*erin* - your new pair are so you! fun and sparkley!
*mkl* great haul!
*maggie* - the greasepaints are beautiful!
*wanna* - congrats on finding your "nude"! the elisa is so pretty!
*indy* - love the eel! what a great pair!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*maggiesze *- OMG!  Those fuchsia greasepaint NPs are gorgeous!!
*wannaprada* - Those Elisa's look perfect on you! The color is gorgeous against your skin.
*indy* - Congrats on your first exotic!  You certainly picked an incredible pair!


----------



## kramer125

Gorgeous, Indy!!!


----------



## kima976

wannaprada said:


> Just got these today and I'm so excited! I finally found my "nude" CL! Here are my Elisa!!


Nice Wanna!!!! What color are they?


----------



## BellaShoes

Indy, sooo pretty!


----------



## lilpicotin

omg, *indypup*, those eel pumps are SOOOOOOOO gorgeous!!  what a great find! congrats!


----------



## couturequeen

Just got these Helmuts in the mail but they are going back as I should have sized down probably a full size. Hopefully I can find the right one!


----------



## BellaShoes

couture, the helmut is such a sexy classic... I hope you can find your size!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Indy* they are fab!


----------



## mkl_collection

*cts900*, *karwood*, *erinmiyu*, *bling*lover*, *phiphi*, 

*maggiesze1*, wowstunning colourcongrats! 

*Indypup*,very preeety

*couturequeen*, Helmuts look amazing on you. Hoping you find the right one soon.


----------



## wannaprada

*Bling, Jonathan, lilpic, erin, bella, phiphi, louboutinnerd, kima*:  
*Kima*: the color is Taupe. I had to send back the patent leather Elisa in taupe because it was much lighter than the one I have now.


----------



## erinmiyu

*maggie* how did i miss your greasepaints! LOVE them! 
*couture* - hope you are able to find them in your size 

thanks *phi*


----------



## wannaprada

couturequeen said:


> Just got these Helmuts in the mail but they are going back as I should have sized down probably a full size. Hopefully I can find the right one!


 
Coutoure:  I hope you find your size because they look great on you!


----------



## indypup

Thanks so much *erin*, *phi*, *LouboutinNerd*, *kramer*, *Bella*, *lilpicotin*, *bling*, and *mkl*!!  I just LOVE them!  The pitch is taking some getting used to, and they measure nearly 130mm rather than 120mm.


----------



## phiphi

*couture* the helmuts are such a great classic - hope you can find them in your size!

*indy* - 130! wowza! they sure look pretty though! is the pitch painful?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous new purchases ladies!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

*Indy*:  How did I miss those beauties?! Those are some hot, sexy shoes!


----------



## CelticLuv

*Black Satin Madeleine's.* a great classic style. I'll probably wear these more during the sping/summer months.


----------



## CelticLuv

*Ron Ron Turquoise Suede!!* I  these! Found them on the *bay for an amazing price. They are half size up but fit and feel great with foot petals.


----------



## wannaprada

*Celtic*: Nice!


----------



## nillacobain

Great new additions ladies!


----------



## hannahf

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Chr...men_s_Shoes&hash=item27b689db33#ht_640wt_1139

I'm hoping to buy these  Any thoughts?


----------



## rdgldy

*indy,* so many great finds!!
*couture*, I hope you find the right size.  They look beautiful on you.


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats on your new finds celtic!


----------



## BellaShoes

hannahf said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Chr...men_s_Shoes&hash=item27b689db33#ht_640wt_1139
> 
> I'm hoping to buy these  Any thoughts?



Welcome to tPF! Are you asking for opinions or authenticity? If you do a quick search we have both for your resource... 

This is a 'watcha got' thread...


----------



## cts900

*Celtic*: I love them both but have a super soft spot in my heart for the turq Ron Rons. LOVE! 

*couture*: Such a sexy classic, hope you get the size that is right for you very soon! 

*indy*: Those are such beauties. 

*wanna*: I think they are perfection on you.

*maggie*: All I can say is .


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my gosh the grease paints are so pretty!! Everyone has amazing shoes


----------



## Aniski

Congratulations on your latest purchases ladies!!  There are too many to write individually but they are all great!!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks CTS!!  I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## rdgldy

*celtic,* I love both your new additions.  The madelienes are beautiful.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Ladies! I love the eye candy! So many new additions - I love them!! Congratulations and hope you wear them in great health!


----------



## maggiesze1

Thanks everyone!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm busy for a couple of days and look at all the amazing shoes I've missed.

*Erin*: She's Back are really playful & look great on you.
*MKL*: I love the sparkles in the gorgeous greasepaint.
*Wanna*: You're right. Your new Elisa is the perfect nude for you.
*Indy*: Beautiful eel Fechitas. 
*Couture*: The Helmuts look great on you. Hopefully, you'll be able to find a pair that is your perfect size.
*Celtic*: Not one, but two fabulous new pair.

Congratulations ladies. If I missed anyone, I apologize. Boy, I sure do love to satisfy my urge to shop by enjoying all of your purchases. Keep 'em coming, everyone!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

hannahf said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Chr...men_s_Shoes&hash=item27b689db33#ht_640wt_1139
> 
> I'm hoping to buy these  Any thoughts?



But didn't you just buy a pair of sz 38s from outnets sale and was wanting to return them for 38.5 or 39 ? these listed here are a 38


----------



## Theren

Soo many new purchases! oh my goodness!!!


----------



## indypup

*phi*-- they're definitely not painful, but I'm not incredibly stable on them either because of that damn pitch.   I think putting Vibrams and heel grips on them will help with that!  My Declics feel like slippers compared to these, though! 

Thank you *wanna* (yours are gorgeous too! love!), *rdgldy*, *cts*, and batty!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Celtic* - Fab new additions!  The color of those Ron Rons is so gorgeous!


----------



## Loubie22

Beautiful new additions girl!


----------



## NANI1972

Congrat on all you rlovely purchases ladies.

Opinions needed: Can you tell that one of bows on these shoes is cut shorter than the other? Should I stop being so knit picky and just wear them?











The right and left are opposite in this pic. I actullay doctored the bow in the pic that I am wearing them.


----------



## erinmiyu

*nani*, they are great and i can't see what you are talking about honestly.


----------



## clothingguru

*NANI:*  Where did you get them?!! I need these! They are perfection silly! Cant we please see more PICS!!!!!! 

*mkl*:WOWZA's what a haul! Those LC oxblood glitters and DIVINE! 

*erin:* Those shoes are you! They are perfect on you!

*chins:* They are lovely on you ! So pretty!

*couture:* COngrats they are gorgeous!

*celtic: *Love the new additions! Those ron rons are gorgeous! 

*indy:*EEL>>>>>>> They are beautiful Indy! 

*wanna:* Love that color on you!!! They look amazing! congrats

*maggie:* That pink is so beautiful!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Thank you Erin.

Thanks CG I got them from Harrods. They are the 120s!


----------



## yazziestarr

YAY Nani! im so excited you got your MBP 120s! Its not noticeable, especially whent they are on...It took me a while of staring at pics before i saw what you ment so I think they're good...

Gosh they're so pretty! more pics please!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Karwood * thanks taller shoes twin! No worries I'm used to being the shorter one
Thank you *Rdgldy*!

*MKL* holy wow those are some nice new shoes!

*Maggie* I love sparkly the greasepaints are

*Wanna* how is walking in the elisa's I loooove them but Im worried they'll be unsteady with then thin heel. Ive even been afraid to try them on cause im scared Ill snap it

*indypup* congrats on the exotic!

*couturequeen *I hope you find your size they look really nice on you.

*celtic* Im dyin over the color of the ron rons. so bright!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Oh *Nani*... They are GORGEOUS!!!  Congratulations... Really, really sexy heels!


----------



## jeshika

*NANI*, OMG YAY they are here!!!!!!!!!! they look great! i can't tell if they are uneven... but they are BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## cts900

*NANI,* I had to _REALLY_ focus to see what you are talking about.  They are handmade and even lovelier for the imperfection.  Let it go and get on them high heels, sister! I love them and cannot wiat to see more, more, more!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*NANI*, WOW!!!  Love them.  Honestly, I can't see the imperfection - but ITA with *cts *- it makes them more special!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congats Nani! Honestly, I don't really see the imperfection you are talking about. Wear them in good health!


----------



## NANI1972

More pics of my Leopard MBP to come..... In the mean time here are my beloved Yolanda spikes. Thanks to some enableing by Bella.


----------



## clothingguru

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous*Nani*!!! Congrats! Glad bella enabled you!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Oh wow beautiful nani!!! We are shoe triplets! Yeah Bella was the one who enabled me too. Congratulations and wear them in best health!


----------



## BellaShoes

NaniXiaoBella


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats on both your purchases *Nani* they are spectacular!


----------



## SassySarah

OMG so many lovely purchases lately ladies!!!

Nani -  the Yolanda Spikes & MBP leopards!!!


----------



## jeshika

the yolanda spikes look great on you *NANI*!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*maggie*, so glad they could go to another tPFer's home!


----------



## Jönathan

*NANI,* Whoa! Those Yolanda Spikes are hot!!  

They look amazing on you!


----------



## BattyBugs

Spikes and leopards, Nani. Both are so hot! Congratulations.


----------



## maggiesze1

laureenthemean said:


> *maggie*, so glad they could go to another tPFer's home!



Thank YOU! I am so happy to have them!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Bridget's Back in GOLD ..
Runs TTS/0.5 size up for wider feet.
Purchased from Mount St. Boutique. 2325 GBP.*


----------



## xiaoxiao

Wow. Talking about boots on fire. Those as fierce!!! Congratulations and wear them in great health!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

*Seductive *those are fierce!!


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my goodness!!!!! Those are fierce!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*NANI* - Those Yolanda spikes are hot!  They look fantastic on you!
*Seductive* - Yowsa!!  The gold BB are incredible!


----------



## bec_h_med

Something white, pointy, strappy and HIGH!


----------



## NANI1972

CG, xiao, Bella, bling*lover, SassyS, jeshika, Jonathan, Batty ans LouboutinN fo your nice comments about my Yolanda Spikes!


----------



## NANI1972

Got these recently off the bay, I have been wanting a pair of these.

Black Patent VP with Bugundy tip.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Wow *Nani* you are on a ROLL!!! Another beautiful pair. Me


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous classics *NANI*, they look fab on you aswell congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

*Nani:* your on a roll!!! Congrats ! They are the perfect classic!
*Seductive*: Love them so much!  OY those are show stoppers!


----------



## immashoesaddict

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! You ladies have been super busy   Congrats on all the gorgeous new buys


----------



## erinmiyu

lovely, *nani*!
*seductive* - those are expletive worthy shoes!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the flash & bling, Seductive!
Another pretty pair, Nani!


----------



## Enigma78

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Bridget's Back in GOLD ..*
> *Runs TTS/0.5 size up for wider feet.*
> *Purchased from Mount St. Boutique. 2325 GBP.*


 
Now those are some damn fabulous shoes!!!!!!


----------



## cts900

*NANI*! Girl, you are on a roll.  I love them all but the classic burgundy tips make my stomach flip.  

*seductive*: wowza. wowza. wowza.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*NANI* - Ooooh, you found one of my HGs!  Your pics are reminding me that this is truly my favorite VP color combo.  They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## phiphi

great pairs *nani* - they're all stunning!
*seductive* - just gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## CelticLuv

Nani, I  your VP's. LOVE them!! Congrats!


----------



## Aniski

Nani - gorgeous pairs both!  
Seductive - they are fierce!


----------



## lkrp123

*NANI*! I love the classics!!!!! Perfection! ....and those spikes... 

*Seductive*.....WOWZA!!!!! now those are some SHOES!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Thank you Lovlies for your kind Compliments ..*


----------



## kima976

Look what I got!!!!!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

love them *kima*!


----------



## kima976

THANKS!!! They go with everything!


----------



## phiphi

yay! congrats *kima*!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Oh my leopard !!
Love the MBP kima.. Congrats!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## 9distelle

kima976 said:


> Look what I got!!!!!!!


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## roussel

Love those leopards Kima! Congrats!

From a lovely TPFer   - EB Declics


----------



## ochie

*Roussel- * I love them, I am also looking for suede blue..


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

roussel said:


> Love those leopards Kima! Congrats!
> 
> From a lovely TPFer   - EB Declics



Congrats Roussel, i see a DIY project with Meridian Blue Strass coming soooon


----------



## roussel

Thanks Ochie and Seductive!  Seductive that is a possibility, ha ha.


----------



## kima976

roussel said:


> Love those leopards Kima! Congrats!
> 
> From a lovely TPFer  - EB Declics


 Thank you ladies for letting me share!!!!

*Roussel -* those are smoking hot!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm way behind, congrats on all the lovely goodies ladies!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Kima:*  I still really want these! Where did you get them? They are gorgeous! Congrats! 

*Roussel:* Oh they are gorgeous on you! Love the Blue! Congrats !


----------



## maggiesze1

*Roussel*- Wow! Gorgeous!!! Love that blue!!!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats on your MBP *Kima*, they are fab!
OOH *Roussel*, love those they are such an amazing color and they look great on you congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Kima!!! They are fabulous!!


----------



## kima976

clothingguru said:


> *Kima:*  I still really want these! Where did you get them? They are gorgeous! Congrats!
> 
> *Roussel:* Oh they are gorgeous on you! Love the Blue! Congrats !


 Thank you ladies so much for the lovely comments and emotion support of my NEW *ADDICTION*!!!:shame:

*CG - *I got them from the bay, from another lovely TPFer. They are brand new!**


----------



## SassySarah

*kima *- cograts!  another shoe twin!
*roussel *- beautiful!


----------



## clothingguru

*Kima:* OH EM GEEEE! I need a pair to come up on ebay ASAP!!! 
You are on a role for your new addiction and i LIKE IT !


----------



## yazziestarr

Kima - the MBPs are fantastic!

roussel - OMG the color of your declics make my heart skip a beat!


----------



## kima976

yazziestarr said:


> Kima - the MBPs are fantastic!
> 
> roussel - OMG the color of your declics make my heart skip a beat![/QUO
> 
> Thanks Yazzie! I just need to find somewhere to wear them!


----------



## kima976

clothingguru said:


> *Kima:* OH EM GEEEE! I need a pair to come up on ebay ASAP!!!
> You are on a role for your new addiction and i LIKE IT !


 
Thanks *CG*!!!!! I'm trying.....but I have a long way to catch up!!


----------



## cts900

*kima*: they look like they were made for your feet. so pretty and fun!

*roussel*: such an HG style and color. what a delight that they found their way from one lovely tPFer to another.  they are divine on you.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Managed to track down one of my most wated pairs of shoes!!!  
CL pompadouce


----------



## maggiesze1

^ Those are sooo pretty! Love the color!!


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous *Brasilian_Babe*, such a pretty color congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

My Ostrich Bibis have landed. I have waited 6 months for these and they were worth the wait.


----------



## icecreamom

^ Wow... I totally love them


----------



## chloe speaks

the color of those is so cute *Brasilian*

the ostrich and the shape are so unusual *ntgo*! six months is a long time, but it's worth it.


----------



## erinmiyu

*brasilian* - i DIE! those are amazing and definitely dream shoes  congrats!
*ntntgo* - purty!


----------



## chloe speaks

Off the FedEx truck into my hot little hands. It was the best thing that happened all day to me (things have been rough around here)


----------



## chloe speaks

struggling w/ first time posting from an imagehosting site. sorry...


----------



## BellaShoes

Beautiful additions ladies!

*ntntgo*..  I think you are the first Ostrich BiBi reveal... it looks fabulous!

*brasilian*, love your new beauties!

*Chloe*.... sigh, they are fantastic!


----------



## BellaShoes

*roussel*, the EB looks incredible on you!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Roussel* - Ooooh, EB suede....be still my beating heart.  I so want something in this color!
*Brasilian* - I totally love the pink pompadouce - they are gorgeous!
*ntntgo* -  Ostrich Bibis!!!!!!!  They are amazing!
*chloe* - Wow!  They are hot and stunning on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chloe speaks said:


> Off the FedEx truck into my hot little hands. It was the best thing that happened all day to me (things have been rough around here)


 wow!! Amazing shoes! just a question, are they comfy to walk??


----------



## calisurf

chloe speaks said:


> Off the FedEx truck into my hot little hands. It was the best thing that happened all day to me (things have been rough around here)





oh boy, need air, hot, hot, hot!!!


----------



## calisurf

Roussel - Love this color!!!
Brasilian - so beautiful
ntntgo - wow - those are so unique.


Congrats all!  So happy that you share!!!


----------



## SassySarah

*Brasilian *- such a pretty pink!
*ntn *- LOVE the Ostrich Bibi!!!!!!!
*chloe *- Congrats, love them!


----------



## SassySarah

Maggie 140's arrived today!  
I must say I was stunned when I opened the box at how amazing these shoes look!


----------



## chloe speaks

Thanks, *BellaShoes, LouboutinNerd, calisurf, Sassy Sarah*!

*CRISPEDROSA*; Surprisingly so - i've spent the morning in them around the house, but haven't gone out on the street with them. because of the huge platform, the arch is really only a 100mm heel (100mm heel + 50mm platform = 150mm). of course, my biggest fear is to fall OFF the platform, so I'm going to be extra careful when out and about, but it is pretty comfy. Far more so than my Lady Lynch 120s (no platform at all).


----------



## calisurf

Wow!!!  You look awesome in them!


----------



## karwood

*SeDuct:* Your BB are soooooooooooo fierce! Congrats!
*kim,* congrats on your leopard MBP! Are they 120 or 150?
*roussel,* love your EB Declic! I seriously need to get pair of something in EB!
*Brasilian,* your Pompadouce are very lovely.
*nat,* I am speechless! Your ostrich Bibi are absolutely divine
*sassy,* Indeed they are! Congrats on getting the new Maggie!


----------



## chloe speaks

*Sassy *those are great; they also look comfy in the 140. are they?


----------



## cts900

*Sarah*: Incredible on you, woman!

*chloe*: Lovely classics....so pretty. 

*ntntgo*: Truly, truly amazing.  I can't stop looking at them! 

*Brasilian*: What an incredible and rare fine. So pretty!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chloe speaks said:


> Thanks, *BellaShoes, LouboutinNerd, calisurf, Sassy Sarah*!
> 
> *CRISPEDROSA*; Surprisingly so - i've spent the morning in them around the house, but haven't gone out on the street with them. because of the huge platform, the arch is really only a 100mm heel (100mm heel + 50mm platform = 150mm). of course, my biggest fear is to fall OFF the platform, so I'm going to be extra careful when out and about, but it is pretty comfy. Far more so than my Lady Lynch 120s (no platform at all).



Oooh thanks *Chloe* for your reply!! Now I also want those shoes!!


----------



## SassySarah

*cali, karwood, CTS* - thank you ladies!!!

*chloe *-actually so far just tryying them on and wearing them around the house feel fine.  My toes feel fine which is what I was worried about since I didn't know if I could handle the "Rolando" style or not but no issues with the toes!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

*Sassy *, you look fab as always !!!  I would like to be in your shoe closet!!!


----------



## bling*lover

*ntntgo*, wow they were so worth the wait, congrats.
*Chloe*, congrats on you new addition, such a beautiful classic!


----------



## erinmiyu

*roussel*, i missed yours the first time around! those are gorgeous!
*chloe speaks* - i love the splash of red on those 
*sassy* - those are so great on you! 

an oldie but goodie. kind of funny story with these. i bought these on sale last year at NM. they arrived damaged (very slightly) and i couldn't stomach the price for damaged shoes and they wouldn't offer any additional discount, so i returned. (but really regretted it)

lo and behold, these popped up and i KNEW they had to be the pair i returned because the seller bought them from NM as well. i sniped and won, for quite a bit less than i paid originally, so i consider it serendipity!

decollete pailettes! (my first pair of decolletes, too)


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on your leopard MBPs,* Kima*!
EB Suede is so yummy,* Roussel*. They look fabulous on you.
*Brasilian*, you will be pretty in pink, for sure.
The color on the ostrich Bibis is really gorgeous, *ntntgo*. Congratulations!
Congratulations, *Chloe*! They are pretty.
Black Maggies  *Sarah*!
*Erin*, the Pailettes are stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Sassy*, I got you over in your thread too but worth another holler... gorgeous!

*Erin*... I love your new decolletes!


----------



## SassySarah

*CRISP *- thank you!  My closet needs some organizing, and probably paring down a bit but I know where to find everything :lolots:
*erin *- thank you!  And congrats what a great story! 
*Batty *- thanks dear!
*Bella *- BIG THANK YOU FOR PASSING ON THESE BABIES!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *batty*, *bella* and *sassy*! here's hoping current shoes will keep me tided for awhile!


----------



## rdgldy

*erin*, so pretty!!


----------



## jancedtif

Gorgeous *Erin*!


----------



## phiphi

*erin* - congratulations on re-finding the paillettes! they're stunning on you!


----------



## erinmiyu

thank you *L*, *jan* & *phi*! i'm so glad i re-found them


----------



## cts900

oh *erin*, one of my HANDS DOWN favorite CLs of ALL TIME.  I returned them also and have never recovered from the loss. GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Finally, I can share these Red Eel Decollete's!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh KK.... pretty pretty pretty!


----------



## SassySarah

KK they are stunning!!! Did you finally figure out your Decollete size?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *ClothingGuru* for your temptation which led into enabling which led into..... 

*Lady Peep 150mm in Cranberry Kid Leather*


----------



## Popsicool

Ahhh *Bella* they are stunning!! Big ups to *cg* for expert enabling, it was meant to be.

*KK* - glad to finally see those, and they are looking heaps better!

*erin* -  paillette... Just gorgeous. 

*sassy* I LOVE your Maggies!!! Soon to be shoe twins on the black.


----------



## cts900

*KK*: I am so happy for you! They look lovely on.

*Bella*:  No words....


----------



## BattyBugs

The red eel is absolutely gorgeous, KK.
Beautiful cranberry, Bella.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much popsi, cts and batty!


----------



## clothingguru

*Bella:*  Love them!!!! 
*kk:* Gorgeous new pair! Love the color! 
*erin:* Those are gorgeous! 
*sassy*: Love the maggies on you!
*chloe:* The Lasy Peeps are HOT! Congrats!

*Pops*:


----------



## BellaShoes

*CG*  Thank you so much!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> *CG*  Thank you so much!!




yayyyyyy  shoe twin!!! you will find that the lady peep is more comfier than the altadama  it feels lighter for some reason . They look amazzzzzzing on you Bella!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

KlassicKouture said:


> Finally, I can share these Red Eel Decollete's!!




those are hotttttttt Klassic !!! sizzle sizzle


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

erinmiyu said:


> *roussel*, i missed yours the first time around! those are gorgeous!
> *chloe speaks* - i love the splash of red on those
> *sassy* - those are so great on you!
> 
> an oldie but goodie. kind of funny story with these. i bought these on sale last year at NM. they arrived damaged (very slightly) and i couldn't stomach the price for damaged shoes and they wouldn't offer any additional discount, so i returned. (but really regretted it)
> 
> lo and behold, these popped up and i KNEW they had to be the pair i returned because the seller bought them from NM as well. i sniped and won, for quite a bit less than i paid originally, so i consider it serendipity!
> 
> decollete pailettes! (my first pair of decolletes, too)




gorgeous Erin!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

SassySarah said:


> Maggie 140's arrived today!
> I must say I was stunned when I opened the box at how amazing these shoes look!




 smoking hott Sassy!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

chloe speaks said:


> Off the FedEx truck into my hot little hands. It was the best thing that happened all day to me (things have been rough around here)




I LOVE these soooooo much!!!!  they r sooooooo freakin hottttttttt!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ntntgo said:


> My Ostrich Bibis have landed. I have waited 6 months for these and they were worth the wait.




OMG Nat these are fierce!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Managed to track down one of my most wated pairs of shoes!!!
> CL pompadouce




Love the color Pink satin always makes my heart melt Congrats they r beautiful


----------



## phiphi

*kk* - yay! the décolletés look amazing on you!
*bella* - what a gorgeous shade! congrats!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

roussel said:


> Love those leopards Kima! Congrats!
> 
> From a lovely TPFer   - EB Declics




Love them Roussel those are smokin!!!!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

kima976 said:


> Look what I got!!!!!!!




. 
 I can't wait til mines arrive !!! I am kinda mad at David Jones In Australia I bought them on Tuesday of last week and they still haven't posted them yet and I paid $80.00 for shipping!!! I even painted my damn toe nails red (which I never wear red polish ever)


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

NANI1972 said:


> Got these recently off the bay, I have been wanting a pair of these.
> 
> Black Patent VP with Bugundy tip.





Fierce Nani !  they r a beautiful classic will never ever go out of style and super duper sexxxyyyyy


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> *CG*  Thank you so much!!


 Anytime you need enabling...you know where to come


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you adctd and phi!


----------



## BellaShoes

clothingguru said:


> Anytime you need enabling...you know where to come



Right back at ya gorgoeus!


----------



## BellaShoes

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> yayyyyyy  *shoe twin*!!! you will find that the lady peep is more comfier than the altadama  it feels lighter for some reason . They look amazzzzzzing on you Bella!



Damn woman, when are you going to give us a collection thread?! 

I am super excited to wear my LP's for the first time; hopefully date night with hubby!
It's been raining all day so I have been wearing them around the house


----------



## babyontheway

Not a new style or color, but I have been wanting them for a while!  I am still trying to get the hang of walking in them... I really hope I don't break a limb trying


----------



## BellaShoes

They are fabulous *baby*! FABULOUS!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Bella congrats! Klassic those are fabulous!!


----------



## bling*lover

*KK*, wow your new red eel's are fab, and look great on you congrats!
*Bella*, OMG they are so amazing, and I seriously love the cranberry congrats and great enabling from you CG!
*Baby*, congrats they are *HOT!*


----------



## yajaira

babyontheway said:


> Not a new style or color, but I have been wanting them for a while!  I am still trying to get the hang of walking in them... I really hope I don't break a limb trying



shoe twins!@!! im still woppling in mine


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you nerdy and bling!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful black patent, Baby!


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks lovie's!  I think they are such a sexy shoe!  My DH loves them on me




BellaShoes said:


> They are fabulous *baby*! FABULOUS!





bling*lover said:


> *KK*, wow your new red eel's are fab, and look great on you congrats!
> *Bella*, OMG they are so amazing, and I seriously love the cranberry congrats and great enabling from you CG!
> *Baby*, congrats they are *HOT!*





yajaira said:


> shoe twins!@!! im still woppling in mine





BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful black patent, Baby!


----------



## NANI1972

*Roussel* : Love your EB suede, such a gorgeous color!
*Brasilian:  *Congrats on the pink pompadouce - they are gorgeous!
*ntntgo: * Your Ostrich Bibis are soooo FAB-U-LOUS! **
*Bella*: This color is TDF, they look beautiful on you!
*kk*: What a great buy, they look fantastic on you.
*erin*: Those are gorgeous! Glad you found them again, I love stories like this1
*sassy*: Congrats on the Maggies, one of the best styles ever!
*chloe*: You Lady Peeps are awsome, congrats!
*baby*: Biancas are always exciting. Congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

*KK*- I die Le Faint
*Erin*-They were meant to be and stunning
*Chloe*-gorgeous
*Brasilian*-what a lovely find
*Sassy*-You make me rethink my 160s
*Baby*-Love them
*Bella*-I know I've commented already but, seriously, you're killing me with that shoe porn. Now, you know I'm going to have to go get them. (Drools on self)


----------



## clothingguru

*baby:* they are gorgeous congrats!


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks Nani, ntntgo and CG!  I can see how after you have 140's and above 100 and 120's just won't do anymore (and I have only wore them a few times)



NANI1972 said:


> *Roussel* : Love your EB suede, such a gorgeous color!
> *Brasilian:  *Congrats on the pink pompadouce - they are gorgeous!
> *ntntgo: * Your Ostrich Bibis are soooo FAB-U-LOUS! **
> *Bella*: This color is TDF, they look beautiful on you!
> *kk*: What a great buy, they look fantastic on you.
> *erin*: Those are gorgeous! Glad you found them again, I love stories like this1
> *sassy*: Congrats on the Maggies, one of the best styles ever!
> *chloe*: You Lady Peeps are awsome, congrats!
> *baby*: Biancas are always exciting. Congrats!





ntntgo said:


> *KK*- I die Le Faint
> *Erin*-They were meant to be and stunning
> *Chloe*-gorgeous
> *Brasilian*-what a lovely find
> *Sassy*-You make me rethink my 160s
> *Baby*-Love them
> *Bella*-I know I've commented already but, seriously, you're killing me with that shoe porn. Now, you know I'm going to have to go get them. (Drools on self)





clothingguru said:


> *baby:* they are gorgeous congrats!


----------



## cts900

*baby*, they are just incredibly beautiful and sexy! HUGE congrats!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Fabulous new additions, everyone!

*Sassy* - Those Maggies sure are stunners!  They look gorgeous on you!
*erin* - What an awesome story!  It looks like they were meant to be!  Congrats on them coming back to their rightful home!
*KK* -   OMG, those have to be one of the most beautiful shoes I have ever seen!  The perfect sexy shape and the luxury of eel - I die!
*Bella* - OMG, the color of those is amazing - they look gorgeous on you!
*babyontheway* - Gorgeous!  There is nothing better than black patent!


----------



## Jerrica

Wow everyones new additions are so beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## phiphi

*baby* - they're gorgeous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous new additions ladies!


----------



## phiphi

bursting with giddiness!! thank you for letting me share - VP orlato giraffe ponyhair...


----------



## CelticLuv

them!


----------



## roussel

Lovely additions ladies!
I haven't bought anything from the sale and it is looking like I won't be getting any at all but I'm so happy I finally own a pair of lizzies (from a lovely TPFer )


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Baby:* Oooh congrats!  Pretty! 

*phiphi:* I love myself some giraffe!  [insert giraffe sound here] 

*roussel:* Very nice!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Phiphi +  Roussel ==== Gorgeous Worthy Additions !!!
Congrats ..


----------



## NANI1972

*Phiphi*- I love the VP orlato giraffe ponyhair, hope to have a pair of my own one day!
*
Roussel*- The lizzies are gorgeous!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*phiphi* - you have got to stop killing me with those VPs!  They are too gorgeous!
*roussel* -  Those lizzies are gorgeous!  They look stunning with your skin tone!


----------



## gymangel812

roussel said:


> Lovely additions ladies!
> I haven't bought anything from the sale and it is looking like I won't be getting any at all but I'm so happy I finally own a pair of lizzies (from a lovely TPFer )


i love those! i wanted them badly but they weren't my size


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thank you so much: *Bella*, *Sassy* (I did figure out my Decollete size. These fit much better than the patent pair I had!), *Popsi*, *cts*, *Batty*, *cg*, *phiphi*, *Nerdy*, *bling*, *NANI*, *ntn*, and *LNerd*! 


I'm going waaaaaaay back to catch up in this thread! My computer wasn't bringing up the pics of these gorgeous shoes in here!! 

*Redo*, that yellow Pigalle is absolutely lovely! They're gonna look great strassed.

*bambolina*, studs are my faves! Congrats!!

*Duke*, those Ornirons are badass!

*elf*, the fuxia eel Pigalle is stunning! 

*lisa*, that Roccia python is TDF!

*karwood*, CL himself should hire you to model his designs. You make every modeling pic a winner!! 

I wish I was able to see your pic, *kat*. 

*laureen*, such a vibrant shade of red!

*xiao*, oooooh more spikes! They're awesome!! And I can't get enough of those peacock patent Bianca's!

*cesee*, I NEED those in my life!

*bec*, super cute!

*Chins*, love them!

*erin*, those are so you! Congrats!

*mkl*, where oh where did you find camel patent Bianca's??? *faints* What a haul! 

*maggie*, that color is dreamy!

*wanna*, you're making me wanna pair of Elisa's!

*indy*, I'm so glad you got them!

*couture*, I love the Helmut's!

*Celtic*, classics indeed! The Ron Ron's look so fun!!

*NANI*, I wish I could see the pictures of all of your new beauties! But I definitely see those Yolanda's and I'm in love!! And those VP's are awesome!

*seD*, those are amazing!

*kima*, those are perfect on you!

*roussel*, I can't wait to see how you pair those Declic's and those green lizzie VP's with your fab outfits!

*Brasilian*, love the color...such a pretty pink!

*ntn*, OMG those are droolworthy!

*chloe*, love 'em!!!

*Sassy*, I'm in Maggie heaven!

*erin*, those are fab! 

*Bella*, those are incredible on you!

*baby*, gorgeous!!

*phiphi*, I screamed when I saw those. Stunning!


PHEW!! All caught up now! Hope I didn't skip anyone!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*rourou*, they're beautiful sweety!!!! Congrats on your first pair of lizzies! Meow!


----------



## xiaoxiao

*roussel*: Congratulations on your lizzie! What a striking color! 

*phiphi*: Those are SO special!!! Modeling pix?


----------



## cts900

*roussel *and *phi:* Unbelievable buys ladies. Each is so unique and lovely, just as the women wearing them!


----------



## *Magdalena*

My newest additions!!! 

Escandria and Maya clutch in Cranberry Satin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I am soooo in love with this shoe and the clutch...pure perfection!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*magdalena*, gorgeoussssss, utterly gorgeoussss!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Magdalena* cranberry escandrias!


----------



## cts900

**Magdalena**......


----------



## clothingguru

WOW *MAGDALENA* .... they are GORGEOUS!!!!! I was going to do the same if i bought them i was going to get the purse too! They are so perfect together and unique! Can we see some modeling pics?!!!! 

*Phiphi*:Oh how i love animal print! They are beautiful hun! congrats! 

*Roussel*:  lizzies!!!! Oh how i love them! Congrats on finding them!


----------



## clothingguru

My new MBB's! Finally jumped on the wagon! NOW just to accumulate the other 2 from S/S11


----------



## SassySarah

Beige VP spikes arrived!  The black VP spikes run so large I went down a half size from my black ones and at the advice of the SA I was told they are made the exact same as the black VP spike.  In my opinion these run more TTS or half size down, I went a whole size down from my CL tts.  I am going to have to find a half size larger and exchange, but here are pics for reference.











And for those of you wondering on the color of the spikes, they are SILVER, exact same as the black.


----------



## SassySarah

*Phi *- love the giraffe VP's
*roussel *- gorgeous *lizards*!
*magdelena *- those are drool worthy!
*CG* - congrats on the MBB!!!  Shoe twins!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

WHAT A DAY!!!!

*Mag*, they are absolutely fabulous!

*CG*.... could they be any more fantastic!!! Congrats!

*Sassy*.... they are great! I love the beige/silver combo!


----------



## NANI1972

Wow this thead is blowin' up with some serious shoe candy. 

Magdalena- *SWOON* The clutch and shoes are soooo beautiful!!!!

CG- These are so you!

Sassy- Love them!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

**Magdalena** OMG!!! Congrats on getting these beauties!!

*clothingguru* gorgeous MBBs!! 

*Sassy* they look great on you!!!


----------



## heatherB

*Magdelena*, i'm totally in love with your Escandrias! Would you post modeling pics? Pretty please??


----------



## xiaoxiao

**Magdalena**: UNreal!!! Those are beyond stunning.  Congratulations!!

*clothingguru*: Love them on you! Wear them in great health! 

*SassySarah*: Congratulations! I saw those at Saks yesterday, and they seem to have a lot in stock! GL and hope you'll get your perfect size soon!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sassy*, ahh, they look fabulous!! I cant wait to get mine too, meow!!


----------



## clothingguru

*sassy:* Thank you show twinnie! And Congrats on the Beige studded VP's!!! They are amazing on you! 
*bella:* Thank you sweets! I just love them! 
*nani:*  Thank you! I dont know why i didn't get them sooner! 
*lisalovesshoes:* Thank you so much! 
*xiao:* Thank you!


----------



## BellaShoes

I am sooooo glad you found them!!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *celtic*
*duke* you are too sweet - thank you!  (i wonder if giraffes make a sound..)
*seductive* - thanks!
*nani* - thank you - i hope you find your pair too!
*louboutinnerd* - aw thanks dear!! 
*KK* - thank you! i screamed too! 
*xiao* - thanks - i will take modeling pictures soon!
*cts* - you are such a sweetheart. thank you! 

*mags* - omg they are TDF!! congrats!!
*cg* - thanks hun!! and congrats on the MBB!! they are amazing!
*sassy* - thank you! the studded VPs are awesome!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thank you guys!!!!!!!!!!! you are the best....per your request here are some modeling pics


----------



## Shainerocks

Wow!! *Magdalena!*! What a gorgeous pair you got.


----------



## rdgldy

phiphi said:


> bursting with giddiness!! thank you for letting me share - VP orlato giraffe ponyhair...


twinnie


----------



## rdgldy

*magda,* they are spectacular!!!!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

here my latest CL purchase: python accid wash


----------



## pixiesparkle

* Magdalena*OMG.. they are STUNNING!! I cannot resist them anymore..especially after seeing ur modelling pics, they are too gorgeous to pass


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

lovely shoes!


----------



## jeshika

*Magdalena*, those babies are HAAAAWTTT!!!!!

*xoxojennyxoxo*, I LOVE your LCs!  i saw them in the other thread and they look great on u!


----------



## MadameElle

Sassy - I'm loving the beige VP spikes.  Can't wait to get mine...hopefully tomorrow...fingers crossed.


----------



## clothingguru

*phiphi:* Thank you!

*Bella:* ME TOO!!! 

*XOXO:* They are gorgeous !!! Congrats on an amazing shoe!

*Mags:* They look EVEN BETTER ON!  too much to handle! Gorgeous on you! OY!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

*jes-* thanks 
*clothingguru*- thanks 
*Mags*: your shoes are amazing!


----------



## bling*lover

*Magdalena*: They are fab and look great on you, the clutch is gorgeous aswell congrats.
*Sassy:* They are so awesome, they look faab on you. Hope you can get another pair TTS!
Congrats to everyone else on your new beauties, they are all gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Phi*: I love, love the giraffe!
*Roussel*: Such pretty green lizzies.
*Magdalena*: So much femininity. Very pretty!
*Clothing*: Love the MBBs.
*Sarah*: Beige spikes are fierce on you!
*Jenny*: The python is gorgeous!


----------



## nepenthe

Oh wow, fabulous additions, everyone! Congratulations!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*xoxojenny*, gorgeous pair! Love the colors on the acids


----------



## nillacobain

*Magdalena* said:


> My newest additions!!!
> 
> Escandria and Maya clutch in Cranberry Satin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am soooo in love with this shoe and the clutch...pure perfection!!


 
 OMG! Just amazing!!! Congrats on both! I was considering the Escandria for my wedding but the are SO out of my budget! I think I'll dream about them tonight after seeing your pics!


----------



## NANI1972

*Magda-* So gorgeous! Thanks for the modeling shots!

*xoxo*- My UHG! I die! Congrats! Where did you find them?!


----------



## phiphi

*xoxo* love the python! congrats!


----------



## heatherB

*Magdalena* said:


> Thank you guys!!!!!!!!!!! you are the best....per your request here are some modeling pics


 
  Thank you, *Magdalena*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*magdalena* - OMG, I die!!!!  The color and ruffles on the Escandria are gorg!  Your modeling pics are seriously killing me!  
*cg *- those MBB look perfect for you!  Congrats on finding them - and I hope you find your other pairs soon!
*sassy* - the studs look great!  Sorry to hear you got the wrong size, I hope you find the correct pair soon!
*xoxojenny *- OMG!  LOOOOOVE the acid wash!  Can I ask where you found them?  They are a HG of mine!


----------



## SassySarah

*Bella, Lisa, xiao, Panda, CG, Phi, Madame, bling, Batty, LNerd -* 
*xoxo *- congrats on the pythons!
*magda *- simply stunning!


----------



## stilly

Wore my new black kid Fetichas on a business trip to the airport this week. Walked a lot and they were great all day.


----------



## jeshika

stilly said:


> Wore my new black kid Fetichas on a business trip to the airport this week. Walked a lot and they were great all day.



they look GREAT on you!!!!


----------



## bling*lover

They look fab on you *stilly* congrats!


----------



## stilly

I received the new black kid Lady Peep Slings in the mail from Saks today. They say the heel is 150 but they are actually the same height as my Alti 160's. Can't wait to wear them out this weekend.


----------



## BattyBugs

They look fabulous, Stillly.


----------



## RedBottomLover

*stilly* your purchases are fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Stilly, they are fantastic!


----------



## SassySarah

In case you missed them in my thread.  I'm still in disbelief that these are mine now. Presenting my new to me JAWS!


----------



## bling*lover

I commented already in your thread, but these are so fab they deserve 2 comments lol, congrats on them *sassy* they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## clothingguru

*LN & Batty:* Thank you so much girls!!!!  I love them 

*Stilly:* LOVE the lady peep slings on you and the feticha's are gorgeous!

*Sassy:* THOSE JAWS!  Im so happy you got them from a lovely TPF'er!  Stay in the fam!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*stilly* love the fetichas on you! Lady Peeps are fab too!

*Sassy* Another gorgeous pair! Congrats!!


----------



## 9distelle

*Stilly* Congrats for you Lady Peep slingback!!

*SassySarah* Love you Jaws!! Congrats!!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

BB, Panda,Phi, Sassy- Thanks 
Nani & LN- I found them at LC neiman for a very great price  and I didn't have to pay $1,295 for them.


----------



## stilly

Thanks for the great comments ladies!!!

Sassy those Jaws look beautiful on you!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I caught you in your collection thread *Sassy*, but worth saying again..wear them in fabulous health.


----------



## cts900

great buys, *stilly*. they look incredible on you.

*sarah*: i am so happy they went to another loving tPF home. those are amazing.


----------



## phiphi

beautiful buys *stilly*!
congrats on the jaws *sassy*!


----------



## SassySarah

*bling, CG, lisa, 9distelle, stilly, Bella, cts, phi *-


----------



## Star86doll

MBP 150 in peacock arrived today!!


----------



## missgiannina

^^^TDF..congrats!!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Star86doll - Love them!!! Congrats


----------



## SpursGirlJen

1st of all, congrats to everyone on all of your beautiful additions!  
Phi-I adore them!
Roussel- They are beautiful!
Magdalena- the color is beautiful, OMG!
Clothingguru- Congrats, luv them, hopefully I will be in the club come spring.
SassySarah- Wow, just wow!
xoxo- Gorgeous!
Stilly- Fantastic!
Sassy-Jaws!?! I just died!    Woke up, and died again!   I would do anything a pair!!!  Congrats!!!

Sorry if I missed any beauties


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh *star*, they are gorgeous!


----------



## SassySarah

Star - love the Peacock MBP!!!  Congrats!


----------



## AlphieGrey

My first CL purchase arrived today! Decollete in black patent..







....I loveeeee them, and they fit like a dream!

I'd just like to say thanks to all the tPF girls for the great resource you have put together! I would never have been able to get these without your help!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Alphie* awesome first purchase! you can never go wrong with black patent or the decollete. modeling pictures soon?


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats Alphie, the decolletes are a classic


----------



## 9distelle

*Star86doll*, huge congrats for your MBP 150 in peacock!
We are shoe twins!!!!


----------



## joanniii

OMG! I have missed sooo much of the action and I've only been gone for a few days! 
Just wanted to say big Congrats to all you ladies with new purchases! Every pair are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## bling*lover

WOW *Star* love you peacock MBP congrats!
*Alphie*: congrats on your first pair, your decollete's are gorgeous and so classic great choice!


----------



## jeshika

Congrats *Star*! Such a beautiful color!!! Modeling pix pls!!!

*Alph*, decolletes are the sexiest! Congrats!


----------



## cts900

*Alphie*: A perfect first pair! Congratulations! 

*Sta*r: My absolute favorite MBP colorway. Soooooo beautiful.


----------



## clothingguru

*alphie:*Congrats on your first pair! They are beautiful! 

*star:* OMG where did you get these? I thought they were sold out everywhere? SO GORGEOUS! COngrats!


----------



## carlinha

Star86doll said:


> MBP 150 in peacock arrived today!!
> 
> View attachment 1258317
> 
> 
> View attachment 1258318
> 
> 
> View attachment 1258322


----------



## FlipDiver

I just wanted to share my incredible find at Nordstrom.  I walked into the chaos there on Black Friday and asked an SA if they carried CLs, knowing they usually don't at that location.  I almost had a heart attack when he told me he thought they had two pairs on the sales rack.  He was nice enough to even walk me over there and help me look.  There was one pair left and luckily they were in my size!  Black suede Rolandos at a *ridiculous* price!  $242 on sale from $610!  

I snatched them up and tried them on, while some girls around me eyed my feet and said "Oh my God, those are the shoes Mariah Carey wore, with the red bottoms!"  They asked me the price and when I told them, they tried to educate me and said "Oh, that's actually a really good deal!"  I thought to myself "No s@#$!" as I scampered off to the register.  

Here they are!






Unbelievable sale price!!


----------



## yajaira

Wooooooo! hell yeah thats a good deal!

Congrats on your new beuties


----------



## jeshika

Great deal, *flip*!!! what a lovely pair! congrats!


----------



## jeshika

I posted these in my collection thread but i really want to share them with the world!!!! 

Alti 140





Maggie 140 + kitty





Maudissima 100 + kitty


----------



## kett

Jeshika... wow! They are all fabulous. The Maggie's make my heart go pitter patter.

FlipDiver! What an amazing deal!!! Nice snag.


----------



## BattyBugs

I am way behind (family in town), so let me just say that I am in awe of the lovely additions.


----------



## jeshika

kett said:


> Jeshika... wow! They are all fabulous. The Maggie's make my heart go pitter patter.
> 
> FlipDiver! What an amazing deal!!! Nice snag.



 *kett*! they are surprisingly comfy... now i want the tobacco version... lost cause, i'm afraid!


----------



## chloe speaks

*Stardoll*: Amazing color
*AlphieGrey*: CanNOT go wrong with black patent IMHO! gorgeous.
*flipdiver*: Lucky girl on such a good deal for lush suede rolandos
*jeshika*: So many new additions; Kitty is going crazy!


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika, they are all gorgeous! Congrats!
Flip, great deal, congrats on a classic!


----------



## clothingguru

*Flipdiver:* What an amazing deal! Congrats i love them in black suede! 

*jeshika:* Oh gosh girl! These must have been the GOODies you were talking about....I LOVE THEM ALL! SHoe twin! And the Maudissima... CONGRATS!!!


----------



## bling*lover

*Flip:* Congrats on your Rolando's thats a great deal for such a fab pair.
*Jeshika:* GORGEOUS, I want black maggie's :cry:, congrats on your alti's and maudissma aswell!


----------



## kat99

Flipdiver, LOVE your deal (and from a fellow 36.5, hello!)

Jeshika, I love the Maggies!


----------



## jenayb

Flip, that is the deal of the century! Congrats! 

Jeshika, love those new additions. Three perfect pairs! 

Slightly OT: I went to type "Jesh" above and my iPad auto-corrected to "Jeshika." I think I spend too much time on tpf. :shame:


----------



## jeshika

*Bella* and *kat99*!!!

thanks* chloe speaks*! Bibi is very curious. she's in a whole ton of my shoe pictures in my collection thread. 

*R*, indeed they are! i was so excited when they finally got in! I'm loving the Maudissimas... the toe cleavage is kinda scandalous, isn't it? 

thanks* bling*, Just FYI, NM has the black maggies too and i think they ship internationally 



jenaywins said:


> Flip, that is the deal of the century! Congrats!
> 
> Jeshika, love those new additions. Three perfect pairs!
> 
> Slightly OT: I went to type "Jesh" above and my iPad auto-corrected to "Jeshika." I think I spend too much time on tpf. :shame:



*J*, that cracked me up! so honored to make it into your iPad autocorrect! teehee


----------



## purseinsanity

I am so far behind in this thread that it is impossible to congratulate each of you individually!  But know I am thinking it!!!  Many congrats to all of you on your wonderful new shoes!  I must say *SassySarah*, I am in awe of the Jaws!!!  One of my HG!  Wear in good health.


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> Slightly OT: I went to type "Jesh" above and my iPad auto-corrected to "Jeshika." I think I spend too much time on tpf. :shame:


 
LOL, thats a good one for - you know your a Louboutin addict if... you type in Jesh and your iPad corrected you to Jeshika!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ That's AWWWWWWESOME!! My iPhone autofills 'Louboutin'!


----------



## meaghan<3

I have something to share with everyone as I've been looking for them for quite some time!  After seeing some pictures in the celebrities thread I knew that I had to have these shoes.. I called/emailed all boutiques and retailers that received the shoe, but with no luck!  Then  A tpfer let me know asap when she saw these(  ) and I bought them about 2 weeks ago and they have finally arrived and are mine!  Here are the Leopard MBP 150 mm


----------



## FlipDiver

They look great on you Meaghan!  You probably appreciate them more b/c it took so much work to find them!  Where did you end up getting them from?


----------



## MadameElle

Congratulations meaghan.  They're beautiful!


----------



## Jönathan

Congrats *Meaghan*, They are gorgeous and they look stunning on you as well.


----------



## clothingguru

*meaghan:* GORGEOUS!!! Glad you got your hands on them! And they are gorgeous on you!


----------



## stilly

*meaghan:* They look great on you!!! I hope you get to wear them out before winter sets in.


----------



## Star86doll

*Everyone!* 

*Clothingguru *I found them in last pair at Cruise in UK! 

*Jeshika* Oh my god, love Maudissima! 

*Meaghan *Love leopard MBP 150, where did you get them?! I can't find them anywhere


----------



## meaghan<3

Thank you, *Flipdiver, MadameElle, Jönathan, clothingguru, stilly, & Star86doll*  I ended up finding mine on Ebay.  I also found them at David Jones in Sydney AU - but the price was inflated to around $1500 USD.  What size do you need, Star86doll?  I'll keep my eyes open!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

meaghan<3 said:


> I have something to share with everyone as I've been looking for them for quite some time!  After seeing some pictures in the celebrities thread I knew that I had to have these shoes.. I called/emailed all boutiques and retailers that received the shoe, but with no luck!  Then  A tpfer let me know asap when she saw these(  ) and I bought them about 2 weeks ago and they have finally arrived and are mine!  Here are the Leopard MBP 150 mm


YAYYYY  *Meaghan  *I'm so so happy for you babe !!! I know you really wanted these ! they are gorgeousssssss hottt like fire  and thank you for helping me find them also  I hope they come soon its going to be 2 weeks on Tuesday and I paid $80.00 for shipping you would think they would be here by now .


----------



## meaghan<3

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> YAYYYY  *Meaghan  *I'm so so happy for you babe !!! I know you really wanted these ! they are gorgeousssssss hottt like fire  and thank you for helping me find them also  I hope they come soon its going to be 2 weeks on Tuesday and I paid $80.00 for shipping you would think they would be here by now .




Thank you, *A*.  I still can't believe they're mine!  I can't wait to be your shoe twin!!  I hope that they get here asap because they are going to look stunning on you!


----------



## Star86doll

meaghan<3 said:


> Thank you, *Flipdiver, MadameElle, Jönathan, clothingguru, stilly, & Star86doll* I ended up finding mine on Ebay. I also found them at David Jones in Sydney AU - but the price was inflated to around $1500 USD. What size do you need, Star86doll? I'll keep my eyes open!



Wow you found them on ebay! I need them in 39 or 39.5, pm me if you find them thanks for help me out!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Meaghan*, they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Fara7

I bought this pair of Miss Fast Plato from Harrods today  

It cost me 695 pounds.

Sorry about the quality of the picture, I used my mobile's camera.


----------



## AlphieGrey

Thanks girls! Glad I made a good choice. They're in at the cobbler now getting topy-soled.

PS. is it bad that I'm already planning my next purchase?


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats, Meaghan! I still think the Leopard MBP's look like comfy slipper material. Nice & soft.

Very sexy, Fara. Congratulations!


----------



## clothingguru

*star:* LUCKY GIRL!!!!! 
*Fara:* Gorgeous!


----------



## 9distelle

meaghan<3 said:


> I have something to share with everyone as I've been looking for them for quite some time!  After seeing some pictures in the celebrities thread I knew that I had to have these shoes.. I called/emailed all boutiques and retailers that received the shoe, but with no luck!  Then  A tpfer let me know asap when she saw these(  ) and I bought them about 2 weeks ago and they have finally arrived and are mine!  Here are the Leopard MBP 150 mm


*meaghan*, congrats they are stunning!!!
We are shoe twins!


----------



## Jerrica

Meaghan and Fara congratulations they're so gorgeous!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

So excited for these!!! I love them so much!


----------



## jeshika

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> So excited for these!!! I love them so much!



 them *Nerdy*! They look great on you!


----------



## bling*lover

Holy Smokes *Nerdy* they are stunning on you congrats!


----------



## chloe speaks

*Fara*: those are truly fabulous. I lOOOVE the miss fast plato
*Nerdy*: Very amazing 
*Meghan*: congratulations! they are adorable.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Wow, I am so behind after just 4 days!  You ladies have been on a roll!

*stilly* - Those black fetishas are gorgeous and I looooove the skirt as well! The LPS are beuatiful also!
*Sassy* - JAWS!!!!!  OMG, you lucky lady!  They are so gorgeous. Congrats!
*Star86* - Love the color on those MBP!
*Alphie* - what a gorgeous first pair!  I love decolettes!
*Flip* - OMG, what an outrageous deal!  And for classic black - amazing!  
*jeshika* - Nice haul!  I love all three pairs!
*meaghan* - the MBPs are gorgeous!  Congrats on finding them!
*Fara* - the MF are so pretty in the pony hair!
*Nerdy* - those Lucifers are killing me!  They are so gorgeous!


----------



## ceseeber

Holy Smokes *Nerd*y, those Lucifers are divine....gimme, gimme, gimme!


----------



## clothingguru

*NERDY:*  Those lucifers are tdf!!!!!! So hot on you!


----------



## cts900

*Flip*: What an incredible steal! Wow!

*jeshika*: They are all just so beautiful.  I am incredibly happy for you.

*meaghan*: The MBPs are AH-mazing! So sexy and fun.

*Fara*: Those are so lovely. Congrats! 

*Nerdy*: Those are very special.  I am delighted for you!


----------



## ntntgo

Lady Peep Sling Calf Impalas 
I'm in love


----------



## ntntgo

*Star*-Love Love Love
*Alphie*-welcome to the addiction
*Flip*-thievery, I tell you
*Jess*-Oh no you didn't
*Fara*-Ohlala
*Meghean*-so glad you finally got them. Meow
Love everyone's new hauls. If I forgot anyone...sorry.  It's like shoe porn. I lose my mind.
Oh...*Nerdy*...STOP TORTURING ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LornaLou

There are some amazing new additions here


----------



## YaYa3

*ntngo,* just WOW!  they're absolutely amazing.  congrats!


----------



## DaDuchess

ntntgo said:


> Lady Peep Sling Calf Impalas
> I'm in love


 Beautiful!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*meaghan*, they look purr-fect on you!

*fara*, modeling pics please!
*
nerdehhh*, soo fierce on you! They look amazing!

*ntntgo*, beautiful, unique pair!

Just got two studded pairs in the mail today. I was worried the mad marys would be too small since I bought them TTS but they fit perfectly!! ^_^! Thanks to a special tPFer for the mad marys, ::Wink::

Mad Marys in Black Suede with Anthracite Studs












Beige Studded Very Prives. Definitely a camel color..great for gals with honey complexions, ::enable enable::


----------



## cts900

*ntntgo*, those are outta this world! 

hey pretty* panda*! those studs both look wildly fabulous on you!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

So jealous of all these new additions!! Congrats everyone!!


I'm feeling so desperate.... Believe it or not I can't find a pair to buy!!!?!?!?!


----------



## ntntgo

*Panda, Panda, Panda*What HAVE you been up to????
Those are some smokin' shoes on your tootsies my sweet.


----------



## Bellarina

_Panda, love the camel Prive's!!  _

_I purchased these on Net-A-Porter for 50% off this a.m... to think I almost purchased them over the weekend for full price!_
_Not sure about the sizing so I purchased two and will return a pair._


----------



## ntntgo

*Bellarina*-I love those. I almost bought them but chickend out.  I was afraid they wouldn't fit my high arch.  Can't wait to see modeling pics.  They are so delicate with a hint of danger.


----------



## Bellarina

meaghan<3 said:


>


 
Those are fabulous!  I will be adding them to my wishlist!


----------



## Bellarina

ntntgo said:


> *Bellarina*-I love those. I almost bought them but chickend out. I was afraid they wouldn't fit my high arch. Can't wait to see modeling pics. They are so delicate with a hint of danger.


 
I have very high arches as well... I hope they work out.  I use arch supports for a pair of Dior and they help a lot.  I only wish the heel was higher.  I will post modeling pics when I receive them!


----------



## aoqtpi

Got my first CLs yesterday =) Red patent Ron Rons. Had my heart set on VPs but these were the only CLs David's had in my size. Def. a slippery slope though - as soon as I got home I was scouring eBay for more! Would love VPs in python or lizard!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*jeshika*~gorgoeus new additions, but my absolute fave are the maudissimas!!!
*Meaghan*~WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are TDF!!! nothing beats a leopard print....sooooo sexxy!! they look fabulous on you.
*Fara*~more leopard!! I love it....the boots are amazing!!!!
*Panda*~you could never have too many spikes. Love both of them...i cant even pick a favorite!!! 
*Nerdy*~hot, hot, hot....i love them! I hope they will come in red
*Nat*~absolutely stunning. love the color combo
*Ballerina*~the petite fee are sooo feminine! totally beautiful
*aoq*~love the richnes of the red patent!! so pretty


----------



## ntntgo

Congrats *aoq*-and down the slippery slope you go.  They are beautiful.


----------



## rdgldy

Apologize for not making individual comments, but there are just too many gorgeous pairs of shoes.  Congratulations all for such wonderful finds.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

congrats on all the gorgeous new CLs ladies!!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Panda - both pairs look stunning on you!  Love the beige VP spikes - shoe twinnie!
aoq - Congrats and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## jeshika

*Magdalena* said:


> *jeshika*~gorgoeus new additions, but my absolute fave are the maudissimas!!!



 *Mag*! I  them too! so unexpectedly comfy!


----------



## mkl_collection

*Panda*, gorgouse new additions. They look fab on you. 

*aoqtpi*, very pretty. Congrats! 

I got them last month but I only managed to pick them up few days ago. Still on  
So happy to see them. 

Yolanda Metalic Watersnake / VP Oliver Python / MBP Leopard / Bianca Nude / BiBi Purple Suede/ Loubout / Lady Peep Spikes

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Luv n bags

^The semi-circle of lovelies!


----------



## jeshika

mkl_collection said:


> *Panda*, gorgouse new additions. They look fab on you.
> 
> *aoqtpi*, very pretty. Congrats!
> 
> I got them last month but I only managed to pick them up few days ago. Still on
> So happy to see them.
> 
> Yolanda Metalic Watersnake / VP Oliver Python / MBP Leopard / Bianca Nude / BiBi Purple Suede/ Loubout / Lady Peep Spikes
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Absolute gorgeousness!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Thanks for the kind words

*mkl* those python VPs are TDF!


----------



## bmelissa00

Here are my new Booties! I absolutely LOVE them! I havent been able to wear them since I have been working so much and have not been able to go out! But in a few weeks I will be on vacation and I already have the outfits planned to wear with them . Thay look amazing with skinny jeans!


----------



## 9distelle

mkl_collection said:


> *Panda*, gorgouse new additions. They look fab on you.
> 
> *aoqtpi*, very pretty. Congrats!
> 
> I got them last month but I only managed to pick them up few days ago. Still on
> So happy to see them.
> 
> Yolanda Metalic Watersnake / VP Oliver Python / MBP Leopard / Bianca Nude / BiBi Purple Suede/ Loubout / Lady Peep Spikes
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Woow, what a pairs of CLs!!!! Congrats!


----------



## bling*lover

Yikes, I missed out on alot today, congrats on all your new beauties ladies they are all fab!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

*mkl* what a perfect collection!!! *aoqtp* - what a gorgeous red!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thanks so much ntntgo, cg, and panda! i love them  ntntgo i love love love those new slings!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

bmelissa00 said:


> Here are my new Booties! I absolutely LOVE them! I havent been able to wear them since I have been working so much and have not been able to go out! But in a few weeks I will be on vacation and I already have the outfits planned to wear with them . Thay look amazing with skinny jeans!



these are one of my favorite booties  love them!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

mkl_collection said:


> *Panda*, gorgouse new additions. They look fab on you.
> 
> *aoqtpi*, very pretty. Congrats!
> 
> I got them last month but I only managed to pick them up few days ago. Still on
> So happy to see them.
> 
> Yolanda Metalic Watersnake / VP Oliver Python / MBP Leopard / Bianca Nude / BiBi Purple Suede/ Loubout / Lady Peep Spikes
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




is this a dream? I. LOVE.THEM.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ntntgo

*mkl*-what a stunning array of art and so beautifully displayed.
*bmelissa*-love those boots & can't wait to see modeling shots.


----------



## Jerrica

Everyone has such lovely new additions. I can't wait to see what we all get from sales


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*ntntgo* - the LPS are divine!  The combo is just incredible.
*PANda* - OMG, you got one of my UHG!  The MM look incredble on you (I hope one day we can be shoe twins) and those studded VPs are fierce!
*Bellarina* - Those are so cute!  I've never seen that style before but I can't wait to see your pics!
*aoqtpi* - Congrats on your first pair! Sexy red patent - what a way to go!  I'm sure your second pair will come sooner than you think!
*mkl* - OMG!!!  What an amazing group on shoes!  Those python VPs totally steal my heart!
*bmelissa* - I totally  the Zermadame!  The ostrich is so lovely!


----------



## clothingguru

WOW everyone! What amazing buys!!! Congrats on all the lovelies! 
*MKL:*  what a haul! Where did you get the LP SPIKES?


----------



## guccigal07




----------



## ceseeber

wow *guccigal*!, those are going to be head turners and conversation starters for sure! I like'em!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Stunning, *gucci*!  I adore the color!


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous *guccigal* congrats!


----------



## natassha68

Gorgeous!!!!!!





mkl_collection said:


> *Panda*, gorgouse new additions. They look fab on you.
> 
> *aoqtpi*, very pretty. Congrats!
> 
> I got them last month but I only managed to pick them up few days ago. Still on
> So happy to see them.
> 
> Yolanda Metalic Watersnake / VP Oliver Python / MBP Leopard / Bianca Nude / BiBi Purple Suede/ Loubout / Lady Peep Spikes
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## natassha68

Omg, the more pages I go back the more a cant believe how lovely you all look in your new CL finds  many congrats!!


----------



## Jerrica

Guccigal those are fabulous! This is the first time seeing them on.  Congrats :-*


----------



## tampura

WOW!  Guccigal, those are so cool!  Do they look even cooler when you are walking??  They look great on you!


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

bmelissa00 said:


> Here are my new Booties! I absolutely LOVE them! I havent been able to wear them since I have been working so much and have not been able to go out! But in a few weeks I will be on vacation and I already have the outfits planned to wear with them . Thay look amazing with skinny jeans!


 
omg i love them!!!! where did you find these?


----------



## purseinsanity

So many amazing purchases!  Congratulations everyone!


----------



## ntntgo

*Gucci*-all I can say is WOW!!! Those are amazing. Talk about traffic stoppers.  Let me catch my breath.


----------



## mkl_collection

*tigertrixie*, *jeshika*, *aoptpi*, *9distelle*, *NerdyBirdy1982*, *ShoesOnMyMind*, *ntnigo*, *LouboutinNerd*, *clothingguru*, *natassha68*, THANK YOU!  

*bmelissa00*, congrats! Agree with you, they look super hot with skinny jeans. 

*guccigal07*, FABULOUS! They were made for you.


----------



## icecreamom

I am so far behind in this thread , I love them all.... these thread always makes me drool 
Amazing, Gorgeous, Stunnning Shoes ladies!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

omg there are way too many gorgeous shoes in this thread! congrats to everyone!


----------



## Star86doll

Lady Claude Leopard, found them on Deals & Steals! Fab!


----------



## terrablanca

my gosh, so many pairs of gorgeousness!!

congrats *Panda*, the Mads look smashing on!  

and *ntntgo*, those LP Slings are amazing.  love the texture on the heels!

*aoqtpi* - those red patents look gorgeous!

*mkl_collection* - omg every pair is gorgeous!!!!

*bmelissa00* - the booties look so versatile

*guccigal* and *star86doll* - wow!  so striking and unique


----------



## ntntgo

*Star*-love the Leopard. So hot this season. Congrats on a great find.


----------



## BellaShoes

Star, they are fabulous!


----------



## 9distelle

Star86doll said:


> Lady Claude Leopard, found them on Deals & Steals! Fab!
> 
> View attachment 1262176
> 
> 
> View attachment 1262177


OMG, beautiful peeps, congrats!!!


----------



## cts900

*Star*: What an exciting pair! Congrats! 

*mkl*: This haul blows my mind.  I love the variety of shapes and materials. Beautiful, every one. Thank you so much for sharing!

*bmelissa: *oooohhhhhh, that is love....

*guccigal:* Truly lovely! Perfection!


----------



## Miss_Q

Star86doll said:


> Lady Claude Leopard, found them on Deals & Steals! Fab!
> 
> View attachment 1262176
> 
> 
> View attachment 1262177


 

Love!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Star86*, those are beautiful!


----------



## Aniski

Gorgeous new additions everyone!!  This is why I have been avoiding the CL subforum!  I come and see shoes and want them all!


----------



## BattyBugs

Just when I think I'm catching up, I get behind again. Congratulations on such beautiful additions, ladies.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Nude Mini Glitter Lady Peep 150mm*......


----------



## bling*lover

I already commented in your thread *bella*, but they are so stunning they deserve 2 comments. Congrats they are gorgeous, can't wait to see modelling pics when your ankle is better!


----------



## meltdown_ice

Never thought about owning Bianca until i saw these yesterday...they are in sz 34


----------



## Aniski

*Bella* they are TDF!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much bling and aniski... I promise modeling pics as soon as I can stand!


----------



## BellaShoes

meltdown, great biancas!


----------



## SassySarah

*Bella*!!!!  OMG those are beyond stunning!!!
*meltdown *- congrats on your first pair of Biancas!


----------



## Aniski

Congrats melt!


----------



## BattyBugs

Absolutely gorgeous, Bella!
Congrats, Meltdown!


----------



## jeshika

love your biancas, *Melt*! not sure if u saw my response re: the maudissimas but they fit 100% TTS!

*bella*... i keep drooling over your pixx!!


----------



## 9distelle

BellaShoes said:


> *Nude Mini Glitter Lady Peep 150mm*......


Absolutely TDF!!!!!!


----------



## nepenthe

I'm sorry I have fallen terribly behind in this thread! Congrats to everyone - fabulous purchases!

meltdown, those Biancas are absolutely stunning!!

And those Lady Peep are TDF, bella!!! Cannot wait for modeling pics!


----------



## ntntgo

*meltdown*-I love those. I have a pair of Zanotti from a few years ago in black that look exactly like that and I fell in love with them the first time I saw them. 
That color will look amazing on you. Where did you find those?

*Bella*-finally we see them. I die. Congrats. They're gorgeous. Can't wait to see modeling pics.  Hope you're ankle gets better soon.


----------



## meltdown_ice

Anski, Bellashoes, SassySarah, Battybugs, Jeshika, nepenthe: Thank you ladies, the toebox is pretty tight, hope they stretch out.

Jeshika: I put my name down on waitlist for sz 35 as thats the smallest size i'm able to track down so far, i think they are going to be too big for me :cry: 

Bellashoes: They are gorgeous! Would love to see how they look on the feet


----------



## meltdown_ice

ntntgo said:


> *meltdown*-I love those. I have a pair of Zanotti from a few years ago in black that look exactly like that and I fell in love with them the first time I saw them.
> That color will look amazing on you. Where did you find those?
> 
> *Bella*-finally we see them. I die. Congrats. They're gorgeous. Can't wait to see modeling pics.  Hope you're ankle gets better soon.




Thank you ntntgo  Same here, i fell in love with these instantly...something about cork/leather combination, they always make my heart skips a beat. I got them in the CL boutique in Singapore. They also have the taupe/cork version the store as well.


----------



## kramer125

Red Satin Joli Noeud


----------



## xiaoxiao

WOW! Those are SO nice, *kramer125*! I've been on the hunt for a pair of perfect red shoes still... 

And speaking of red, *Melt*, those are amazing too! 

Well... I guess it's raining red in this thread... When I saw those the other day, I cannot resist... I am in love. 






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## kramer125

Wow, love the spikes in red!!!


----------



## ntntgo

*Kramer*-love the red. They remind me of a pair of shoes my mom had from Couture Chanel. That look still makes me weak in the knees.
*xiao*-I wanted those so badly on sale but they didn't have my size. I'll live vicariously through you. Love them.


----------



## cts900

Amazing new additions *xiao* , *kramer*, *Melt*!!! I am loving all that red.

*bella*:  I will be in your thread momentarily...once I catch my breath....


----------



## BattyBugs

xiao: I love the red spiked Piggy flats. I've never seen them in red...love!
Kramer: the red satin is so gorgeous and classy.


----------



## karwood

My goodness I have quickly fallen behind on this thread! Congrats to everybody on all your newest and lovely purchases!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Bella* - I already commented in your thread, but I have to say again how incredible they are!  They just seem to glow!
*meltdown* - I've never see the bianca with cork, but they are so cute!  I love the pink and cork combo.
*kramer* - I never get tired of seeing the JN, they are just so classic and beautiful!  The red is just perfect for them!
*xaioxaio* -   Those are gorgeous!  I think the red is the best color!


----------



## ilovetoshop

Jade biancas..sorry for the crappy phone pic but the color is more green IRL than the pic, which shows blue. Don't know why color not showing well, tried flash and no flash, but the color is just divine, loving the Jade for Spring.


----------



## erinmiyu

lots of beautiful red!!

*kramer* - very glam! love those 
*bella* - those are fantastic. nude glitter is so dreamy
*xiao* - love the pigalle flats, and even more so in red!
*meltdown* - very cool!
*ilovetoshop *- the color on those is TDF!

i've been trying really hard not to buy, but i just couldn't pass these up even though i've sworn off rolandos. thank you SO MUCH to the amazing, awesome, sweetest ever *authenticplease*, who made this shoe miracle happen for me! 

quick cell pic!


----------



## ntntgo

*Lovetoshop*-Love them but they do look like the Aqua from the Aqua HPs.  Try them outside in direct sunlight. I know what the color looks like and it's stunning.  Weird how they photographed like that.  But who cares...It's how they look IRL.
*Erin*-Be still my heart.  The only shoe (other than the Marie Antionette) missing from my collection.  Love them.


----------



## ceseeber

oh *Bella *- you lady peeps are freakin' gorgeous, I could go on for days!
*meltdown* - Bianca's with cork?!? I am really liking it!
:girlwhack: *kramer *- what a great style , congrats! I need to find red shoes too
 *xaioxaio* -  I love, love, love them!
 *erin* - ahhh, Mad Mary's, what a great shoe to add your collection
 *Lovetoshop* - love em! you're one lucky girl!


----------



## authenticplease

Oh, Erin!  So happy They look wonderful on you.....how do they feel?  I am thrilled to be able to help enable


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much jeshika, batty, 9distelle, nepenthe, ntntgo and meltdown!

I posted modeling pics in my thread!

*xiao*, love your new pigalle falts!

*kramer*, your new joli noeud are so pretty!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much ladies!!!!

*Ilove*, your new jade biancas are fabulous!

*erin*, mad mary's!!!! Right on!!!


----------



## mrsMP

I got these shoes a while back but just wanted to share


----------



## mrsMP

and some quick modeling pics


----------



## meltdown_ice

xiao, these red spikes are a stunner!! Where did you get them and hows the sizing?


----------



## carlinha

OH MY!!! i  DIE 

this thread is out of control!  i am way too far behind to comment individually, but i have to say CONGRATS on all the amazing purchases ladies!!!

here are my recent additions:
*taupe ostrich bibis
*









*mad marta ostrich *








*the ostriches like to show their backside*


----------



## carlinha

*cranberry satin escandria*








*champagne satin peace of shoe, limited edition*








*the satin beauties*


----------



## BattyBugs

*ilovetoshop*: Congrats on the beautiful jade Biancas.
*Erin*: I've seen Alice's Mad Mary's IRL, so I know how fabulous they are. Congratulations on scoring such a stunning pair.
*MrsMP*: Congrats on two beautiful pair.
*Carlinha*: I have never used this expression until now. I die! Ostrich Bibis, Mad Martas, Escadrias AND the very limited Peace of Shoe...


----------



## meltdown_ice

Kramer: Congrats on your red satin Joli Noeud, they are sooooooo pretty, i want them too!

Ilovetoshop: Congrats on your jade Biancas, gorgeous color!

erinmiyu: Wow, they look amazing on you! i want that too.

mrsMP: Congrats, both pairs look wonderful on you!


----------



## meltdown_ice

Carlinha, OMG i'm speechless................................................all 4 pairs are a work of art


----------



## Luv n bags

carlinha said:


> OH MY!!! i DIE
> 
> this thread is out of control! i am way too far behind to comment individually, but i have to say CONGRATS on all the amazing purchases ladies!!!
> 
> here are my recent additions:
> *taupe ostrich bibis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mad marta ostrich *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the ostriches like to show their backside*


 
Wow!  Stunning!


----------



## clothingguru

*gucci: *Funky!!! Love that color on you!

*star*: COngrats on the LC's in leopard! I love them! 

*melt:* Love those! Never seen them before! 

*bella:*  SOOO gorgeous! 

*ilovetoshop:* Love the jade  COngrats! 

*xiao*:The red studded flats are HOT! Congrats on a fierce pair! 

*kramer:* Love the Joli's!!!! COngrats! 

*carlinha:* OMG what a haul! All pairs are gorgeous! I love the mad marta, 
escandria and peace of shoe's so much on you!!!!! Wear them all in great health! 

*mrs.mp:* Congrats! They both look great on you! 

*erin:*  HOT on you! COngrats on a stunning pair!


----------



## ntntgo

*Carlinha*-show off (LOL) You have the best taste and are so classy.  I just adore your taste in shoes.  You truly are a class act.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *CG*!!

*Carlinha*!! I missed the Peace of Shoe! Gorgeous and as for the Mad Martas... I think they are going to be this seasons MBB


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry for the delay, here is a modeling shot of my new *Nude Mini Glitter Lady Peeps*..... I have additional posted in my collection thread.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

oh *Bella, *these were made for you!


----------



## MadameElle

carlinha said:


> *mad marta ostrich *



I was just wondering if the mad martas were going to come out in other colors beside black and beige...and then I see these .  They are beautiful and edgy.  I love them.  But how much anyone know?


----------



## cts900

*Bella* and *car*: I know I already commented in your collection threads, but I just have to say again that you two special ladies and your new special shoes make my heart flutter! The modeling pics from both of you are killer. 

*mrsMP*: Lovely classics! Congrats on both! 

*erin*: Ah! Hot! They look fabulous on you! 
*
ilove*: The jade is a perfect spring color.  I am so happy for you!


----------



## BattyBugs

Bella, the LPs were made for you. They are gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

BattyBugs said:


> *Carlinha*: I have never used this expression until now. I die! Ostrich Bibis, Mad Martas, Escadrias AND the very limited Peace of Shoe...



*batty* please don't die!!!  thank you!



meltdown_ice said:


> Carlinha, OMG i'm speechless................................................all 4 pairs are a work of art



thank you *meltdown*!



tigertrixie said:


> Wow!  Stunning!



thanks *tigertrixie*!



clothingguru said:


> *carlinha:* OMG what a haul! All pairs are gorgeous! I love the mad marta,
> escandria and peace of shoe's so much on you!!!!! Wear them all in great health!



thank you *CG*!



ntntgo said:


> *Carlinha*-show off (LOL) You have the best taste and are so classy.  I just adore your taste in shoes.  You truly are a class act.



thanks dear *nat*, it means a lot coming from you... you and i have very similar tastes!



BellaShoes said:


> Thank you *CG*!!
> 
> *Carlinha*!! I missed the Peace of Shoe! Gorgeous and as for the Mad Martas... I think they are going to be this seasons MBB



thanks *bella*!  the MMs totally remind me of the MBB, but a lot edgier.  i love them both!



BellaShoes said:


> Sorry for the delay, here is a modeling shot of my new *Nude Mini Glitter Lady Peeps*..... I have additional posted in my collection thread.



*bella*, again, these shoes were MADE for you.... it is just STUNNING.  



MadameElle said:


> I was just wondering if the mad martas were going to come out in other colors beside black and beige...and then I see these .  They are beautiful and edgy.  I love them.  But how much anyone know?



thanks *madameelle*, the black with ostrich combo is $1495.  they are at madison, horation, BH (and probably SCP) now... they also come in the beige/suede at the online boutique... and supposedly coming in beige/python and black/suede also.  i don't know where though.



cts900 said:


> *Bella* and *car*: I know I already commented in your collection threads, but I just have to say again that you two special ladies and your new special shoes make my heart flutter! The modeling pics from both of you are killer.



thank you again *cts900*!


----------



## mal

Very nice, Ladies!


----------



## ilovetoshop

Thanks Ladies for all the wonderful comments. Carlinda...Congrats! You have explicable taste  and Congrats Bella on the Nude glitter lady peeps..love them on your skin tone and lady peeps are so comfy for 150s IMO.


----------



## Star86doll

everyones!! :ninja: more new goodies to comeeee! 

*Bella*, loveeee your nude glitter lady peep they look stunning on you!

*Meltdown_ice*, wow love your biancas!! never seen one like that!!

*Kramer125*, What a beauty!!

*xiaoxaio*, red spike piggy flat look amazing on you!

*ilovetoshop*, Jade biancas!! 

*erinmiyu*, mad mary's look great on you!

*mrsMP*, love your VP and New Simples!

*Carlinha*, OMG!! Ostrich Bibis!! Love Mad Marta!! Escandria and Peace of shoe are sooo beauitful! They all look amazing on you!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful New Additions Ladies!!!! Congrats to all of you...


----------



## erinmiyu

thank you ladies!

*authentic* - they fit good. they seem to work better than the mad marys i used to have a half size up (that were too big, and the strap across my foot was also too big to secure me in). i will have to test em out soon on a day i know i won't be walking a lot  thank you again!

*mrsMP* - those are lovely!
*bella *- those are so freakin sexy on you! my short lil legs are in serious envy of yours!
*carlinha* - love all your new pairs!


----------



## nillacobain

carlinha said:


> *cranberry satin escandria*


----------



## Louboufan

SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL, ESPECIALLY THE MAD MARTAS!


carlinha said:


> OH MY!!! i DIE
> 
> this thread is out of control! i am way too far behind to comment individually, but i have to say CONGRATS on all the amazing purchases ladies!!!
> 
> here are my recent additions:
> *taupe ostrich bibis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mad marta ostrich *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the ostriches like to show their backside*


----------



## missgiannina

Lady peep patent Framboise


----------



## RedBottomLover

missgiannina said:


> Lady peep patent Framboise


Are the framboise patent more pink or purple IRL?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *carlinha, erin* and *star*!

*MissG*... love your new LP's!


----------



## missgiannina

RedBottomLover said:


> Are the framboise patent more pink or purple IRL?



they are more like a magenta


----------



## RedBottomLover

They're stunning. Did you go US TTS?


----------



## MadameElle

A bit late in posting this.  But I  finally figured out how to upload and post links to pics.:shame:
This is the one that started my CL obsession ... I saw them on Emma Watson and couldn't stop thinking about them.  I had to have them.

http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/...pyofEllesSmallButGrowingCLCollection003-1.jpg

http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/...CopyofEllesSmallButGrowingCLCollection004.jpg

http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/af53/Eloisa_Escalante/EllesSmallButGrowingCLCollection002.jpg

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## cts900

very pretty color, *missgiannina*.  such a fun and sexy choice.

*madame*, the MBBs are lovely and deserve to be blown up:


----------



## MadameElle

Thanks *cts*.  And now for the one YOU inspired me to get.  You made them look so good and of course those of you who posted yours in the reference library made them look so good, these too I had to get.  Special thanks to *cts, jeshika and carlinha* for answering sizing questions and giving me the heads up they were on sale at 'you know where.'

*Jeshika* - it took me a long time to finally learn, but here they are as promised
*Carlinha* - just saw your post on how to post images ... thanks.  You explained it so well.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Congats Ladies!!! All of your new additions are TDF!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

*MadameE*! Always happy to help a fellow tPfer!!! They look absolutely FAB on you! The fit is fantastic!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Madame, two beauties!  Love the MBB's and the Multi's...


----------



## Minamiz

Here I go...my 1st contribution to Loubieland.

Introducing Watersnake HP's   Is it possible to really love a shoe?


----------



## LornaLou

Wow those lady peeps are incredible! I adore the colour  
And oh my goodness Carlinha, you lucky lady  Love the shoes Bella_Shoes and MKL that's an amazing little collection.


----------



## elfgirl

Ok, I'm going waaaaaay back in time here because I'm really far behind...!

*Mags *-- OMG!  Your Escandrias are TDF! They look gorgeous on you!
*Jenny *-- Congrats on the acid wash python VPs! Soooo wonderful!
*stilly *-- The LP Slings look lovely on you!
*SSarah *-- Shoe twin!  I'm so glad you snagged the Jaws! I looooove mine! Congrats!
*Star86doll *-- The peacock MBP are so beautiful.  Congrats!  The LC in leopard are gorgeous!
*Alphie *-- Congrats on your first CLs! You made a great choice!
*FlipDiver *-- OMG! Congrats on your great find! 
*jesh *-- Alti, Maggie AND Maudissima?!  WOW!  
*meaghan *-- Loooooooove! The MBP in leopard so sumptuous! Congrats!
*Fara7 *-- Lovely booties!
*Nerdy *-- O. M. G. !!!!!  I totally skimmed over these in the preview pics, but now I NEED THEM! They're GORGEOUS on you!
*Nat *-- Oh, jeez! Between you and Nerdy I'll never have money this spring! I love the Impalas.
*Panda *-- !!!! You got Mads!!!  (The studded VPs are nice, too...but MADS!!!!)
*Bellarina *-- Love those! 
*guccigal07 *-- The first Change of the Guard I've seen modeled!  They look beautiful!
*kramer *-- Your Joli Neoud are gorgeous! Congrats!
*xiao *-- AIIIIEE! I didn't know there were Red Pigalle studded flats! Congrats! *covets*
*ilovetoshop *-- Beautiful! The spring Jade color is TDF!
*erin *-- !!!!! I'm so glad you got those!  I tried them on but I wasn't even close.  I'm so glad a TPFer got them!
*mrsMP *-- Fantastic acquisitions! 
*carlinha *-- The ostrich Bibi! They look fantastic!  I really like the ostrich Mad Marta as well! But...OMG! The Escandria & Peace of Shoe!  
*missgiannina *-- That Framboise color is so beautiful! Congrats!
*MadameElle *-- Gorgeous new additions! 
*Minamiz *-- Congrats on the watersnake HPs! Fabulous!


----------



## Luv n bags

Minamiz, gorgeous new addition!


----------



## SassySarah

OMG so much eye candy lately!  Miss a couple days and miss a lot in this thread!  Congrats ladies on all the new lovelies!!!

Here are my latest additions from the fall sale:

Bikiki in black






L flats in black/red colorway


----------



## BattyBugs

*missgiannina*: Congratulations on your LPs!
*MadameElle*: Beautiful new additions. Congratulations!
*Minamiz*: I love the watersnake HPs. Fabulous!
*Sarah*: Love both the new additions. You have been on a roll with the sexiness.


----------



## 9distelle

MadameElle said:


> Thanks *cts*.  And now for the one YOU inspired me to get.  You made them look so good and of course those of you who posted yours in the reference library made them look so good, these too I had to get.  Special thanks to *cts, jeshika and carlinha* for answering sizing questions and giving me the heads up they were on sale at 'you know where.'
> 
> *Jeshika* - it took me a long time to finally learn, but here they are as promised
> *Carlinha* - just saw your post on how to post images ... thanks.  You explained it so well.


Gorgeous, Congrats!!!


----------



## 9distelle

Minamiz said:


> Here I go...my 1st contribution to Loubieland.
> 
> Introducing Watersnake HP's   Is it possible to really love a shoe?


Beautiful CLs, congrats!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats on the MBB's and the Greissimo's *Elle*!

*Sassy*, your love flats are fab and love your Bikki's!


----------



## BellaShoes

*mina*, your watersnake's are gorgeous!


----------



## xiaoxiao

This thread moves SO fast I can hardly keep up!!

Thank you,* kramer125, ntntgo, cts900, LouboutinNerd, ceseeber, clothingguru, Star86doll, elfgirl*: Thank you for letting me share!

*BattyBugs*, Did you get my PM back to you? Hope you can get yourself a pair too! 

*ilovetoshop*: Congratulations on your jade bianca! They are indeed perfect for spring!

*erinmiyu*: Oh my goodness your mad mary are SUPER hot!!! Wear them in great health!

*Bella*: I blame you for my spikes madness LOL. I commented on your thread but congratulations again on your beautiful pair!

*mrsMP*: Love your new buys especially those nude NS. You will wear the heck out of them! 

*Melt*: Thank you! I think those are on the boutique sales list (but barneys don't have them on sale! I know, crazy)... I take my TTS. GL!

*carlinha*: I  LOVE your new purchases, but the limited edition is TDF! And they look SO hot with your tattoo!

*missgiannina*: I LOVE that color!!  Perfect date shoes!

*MadameElle*: I've seen those IRL and they are SO pretty...  Wear them in great health!

*Minamiz*: I absolutely adore the HP on you... The patterns are SO gorgeous on your pair. Congratulations!!!

*SassySarah*: You totally scored on fall sale! Love those flat! They are so cute.


----------



## cts900

*Sassy*: I love the LOVE!!!!!  One of the fav flats of all time and I, like you, am a sucker for a mary jane.....

*Minamiz*: Those are perfection. 

*Madame*: Oh, yay!!!!!!! The multi damas still makes me hold my breath when I see it! She looks lovely on you and the sizing looks perfect.  I am delighted for you and absolutely ticked that I was a small part of your fun.  Congrats, hun :kiss:.


----------



## taydev

MadameElle- love the greissimo mulitcolor


----------



## Minamiz

*Elf *- Your collection is certainly an inspiration!  Thanks for the nice compliment on the HP's
*TT *- TY!
*Sassy *those love flats 
*Madame *- Love the new aditions those Greissimo's are TDF - waiting for my blk ones did u get TTS?
*Batty *TY!  Need to get the perverse flats re-soled and then I'll take pics!
*9distelle *- TY!
*Bella *- so sweet.  your avatar is so dam@ hawt!
*XiaXiao *- Glad the pattern is good I guess it's hard to find the shoes and a good match w/ some exotics.
*Cts *- TY!


----------



## gymangel812

got my declic medievo peacock python 120mm from the shoe in:

















they're a bit tight but i hope they will stretch since they are python.


----------



## MadameElle

*Thank you* all for the wonderful, 'lift me up' comments:  *tigertrixie elfgirl, BattyBugs, 9diestelle, BellaShoes, xiaoxiao, taydev, and minamiz.*

*Minamiz -* I took 35.5 in these (1/2 size down from my US size 6 (36)) after getting sizing and fit info from cts, jeshika, and carlinha.  The ladies here are truly are a wealth of information.


----------



## MadameElle

Love the declic medievo peacock python on you *gymangel812*.


----------



## ntntgo

*missg*-awesome
*Elle*-glad you finally got your Greissimos. Love the MBBs
*Sassy*-you know I adore those
*Mina*-Those are one of my staples


----------



## ntntgo

Got these yesterday at the signing.  Never saw this color in the Alligator.  The pics don't do them justice. They are a gold, bronze with a pink hue running through them.  Modeling pics to follow.


----------



## taydev

stunning declics gymangel!


----------



## ntntgo

Oh, *Gym*-almost forgot, gimme those!!!!  I looooooooooove those. Enought love?  So mad I didn't buy those at full price because, even though I got Nadine's list early, shut out in my size.  You lucky, lucky girl.  Contrats.


----------



## jeshika

o wow, *nat*!!! those are are beautifuls!!!  and to have them signed by the Msr., making them even more special!

*gymangel812*, declics + python is TO DIE FOR!!! congrats on your new addition! hopefully my shoe in items will arrive soon!


----------



## jeshika

elf!!! i have been quite terrible recently.


----------



## Luv n bags

Wow, all these beautfiul exotics!


----------



## Minamiz

Holy Gorgeous declics and alligator sandals!

This thread is verging on unbearable for me


----------



## stilly

Red Lova Slingback 120s I bought off eBay from a seller in the UK
Wore them out to church today with black dress

I'm still looking for a pair of Black Lova 120 Slingbacks...


----------



## ntntgo

*Stilly*-I am rarely, truly jealous.  I am pea green with envy.  OH I feel faint.  Please if you ever see another pair in a 40 or 40.5 will you please let me know?  I am seriously just...speechless.  Thay look stunning on you.  What size do you need the black in?  I will keep a lookout for you.
I really can't take my eyes off of them.


----------



## clothingguru

*sassy:* I love the mary janes on you and those love flats are lovely! 
*minamiz*: Love the AD's on you!  They are so gorgeous! I want them! 
*missgiannina*: LOVE the framboise LP's!!!! 
*madame*: Congrats on the greissimo and the MBB's! They are so lovely on you!
*Nat:* Wow those are SO beautiful! Congrats! 
*Gym:* Those are TDF!!!!  
*stilly*: Those are gorgeous on you!


----------



## laurenam

*Gym*, I love love love the declics! I tried them on in Vegas and they would have been mine if only they were a teeny tiny bigger. I'm soooo glad you got them, they look amazing on you! 

*Stilly*, congrats on the Lova slings! One day I hope to find these. They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

*gym*, your delcic's are fantastic!
Congrats *ntntgo*... looking forward to modeling pics!
*stilly*, fabulous eBay find!! Your lova's are lov-lov-lovely!


----------



## jeshika

*stilly*, they look absolutely beautiful on you!!!!


----------



## Aniski

^^They are quite gorgeous!!  
ntntgo - more gorgeous shoes!!  

Lovely new additions everyone!


----------



## stilly

*ntntgo, clothingguru, laurenam, Bella, jeshika, Aniski*...Thanks for all the kind words!!!

I was almost afraid to wear them outside but then thought why not...winter will be here too soon...


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful Declics, *Gym*.
Ooh, I love the Gator sandals, *Ntntgo*.
Very ladylike, Stilly. The *Lovas* are so pretty.

I did, xiao. Thank you. I've emailed, but no answer yet.


----------



## aoqtpi

mrsMP said:


> and some quick modeling pics



Those are the ones I was looking to make my first pair. Gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

everyone for your lovely compliments!

*missgiannina* - i said it before in your thread, but the framboise LP look fantastic on you!
*madameelle* - yay i'm glad you were able to figure out how to blow up the pics from my directions.  both shoes are gorgeous on you!!!!!!  congrats and i'm glad the sizing worked out!  by the way the purple polish is amazing, what is the color?
*minamiz* - beautiful pair!  it is definitely possible to love a shoe soooo much it hurts!
*sassy* - again, congrats on your sales finds!
*gymangel* - what a stunning color!  congrats on an amazing find
*nat* - i know the pics don't do these shoes justice!  so much texture and depth!  modeling pics!!! 
*stilly* - WOW!  i'm sure you were quite the distraction at church today!!!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

thats beautiful


----------



## MadameElle

carlinha said:


> everyone for your lovely compliments!* madameelle* - yay i'm glad you were able to figure out how to blow up the pics from my directions.  both shoes are gorgeous on you!!!!!!  congrats and i'm glad the sizing worked out!  by the way the purple polish is amazing, what is the color?



Thanks carlinha...the nail polish is by OPI called 'Purple with a Purpose.'


----------



## elfgirl

*Sarah *-- Great sale buys! The Bikki look fantastic on you!
*gymangel *-- OMG, that peacock python is TDF! Congrats!
*Nat *-- I love the Alligator sandals.  Those will look absolutely stunning on you.
*stilly *-- I am SO COVETOUS of your Lova collection.  LOVE!

*Minamiz*, thank you! My collection is modest, but everything is something I love. I need to do an updated family pic since I've had several from my original collection thread move on to new homes.


----------



## honeyspice

Found my HG after a year of searching for a pair of comfy nude  





On side note, there's still one pair of black nappa MBB in CL boutique in Tsim Sha Tsui in size 38 if anyone's still looking!


----------



## Sharkbait

I've been away from the forum for a looong time! But I'm back in a big way!  Two purchases in one week.  First one...


----------



## RedBottomLover

LOVE LOVE LOVE how the booties look on you *sharkbait* 

You can never go wrong with nude pumps *spicy*

Awesome purchases ladies!


----------



## juicyjeans

My Red Karey No Prive's just came! I am in love! ~ Great Ebay find from a wonderful TPF lady


----------



## juicyjeans

ntntgo said:


> Got these yesterday at the signing. Never saw this color in the Alligator. The pics don't do them justice. They are a gold, bronze with a pink hue running through them. Modeling pics to follow.


 
These are amazing!


----------



## MadameElle

Here is my latest purchase...just got them last Wednesday.  Yolanda spikes in beige.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I have been trying to stay away from this thread, to avoid temptation but WOW gorgeous new CLs all around! Congrats to all!


----------



## Minamiz

Madame 

Now I need those too!  How's the sizing, not familiar w/ yolanda...did u see the blue w/ gold spikes?

Is it TTS?

Juicy just gorgeous.  What an amazing color!

ETA just scrolled back and saw Sharkbait and Honey's new aquisitions and I'm so in lust ladies!


----------



## MadameElle

Minamiz said:


> Madame
> 
> Now I need those too!  How's the sizing, not familiar w/ yolanda...did u see the blue w/ gold spikes?
> 
> Is it TTS?
> 
> Juicy just gorgeous.  What an amazing color!
> 
> ETA just scrolled back and saw Sharkbait and Honey's new aquisitions and I'm so in lust ladies!



Thanks *Mina*...I went 1/2 size down from my US size (36 to 35.5), same as my VP size (35.5).  I did see the blue w/gold spikes and they are beautiful.

I agree with *dezy*, this thread is dangerous...too many amazing shoes.


----------



## laurenam

Wow! Loving all the new purchases! Congrats *honeyspice*,* sharkbait*, *juicyjeans* & *madameelle*!


----------



## legaldiva

I just scored three pairs on Ebay in the last month:

-black patent Rolandes;
-light camel suede Piros;
-black patent Macarena wedges.

I need a new collection thread!!!!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

*Elle, GORGEOUS!!*


----------



## wannaprada




----------



## Aniski

honeyspice they are gorgeous!!
sharkbait - love those shoes!!
juicy - the red karey is gorgeous!
madame - fierce!!
wanna - I see glitter...


----------



## Minamiz

Why do I keep returning to this thread *shakes fist*

Wanna looks amazing.....


----------



## wannaprada

And lots of it Aniski!  Here are my first pair of Pigalles, the 120 Mulitcolor Glitter!!  







Sorry for the crappy phone pics; I'm at work.  Better pics to come later on.


----------



## Minamiz

Whoa.....just beautiful!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*wanna* they look gorgeous on you! as do all of your shoes!


----------



## BattyBugs

When I packed my netbook away early this morning, I was all caught up. Now, all I can say is congratulations ladies!

The more I see spikes, the more I want spikes. *sigh*


----------



## clothingguru

OMG so many amazing additions! Congrats ladies!!!!


----------



## Aniski

They're gorgeous wanna!!


----------



## bling*lover

*Madame:* they are gorgeous congrats, I'm really starting to like the beige spikes a little more than the black.
*Wanna:* Love those and they look fab on you congrats.


----------



## ntntgo

*Honey*-the perfect nude comfy shoe. Love them
*Sharkbait*-very authoritative but sexy. Herr Schumacher would approve but, honey, you'd tower over him in those. (You'd tower over him anyway)
*Juicy*-red Karey is one of my all time faves. Congrats
*Madame*-Seriously???More???Are ya trying to kill me?
*Wanna*-that's a serious first Pigalle.  You rock!!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks so much *Minamiz, Redbottom, Aniski, Bling and NTNT!* 
I just got a chance to catch up on this thread after a 3wk absence and OMG!! I am truly in awe at all of the beautiful new purchases! People around me truly do not understand the love that I have for CLs, so it's so nice to come to this thread and know I am not alone in my obsession.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, fabulous!!!!

*Juicy*, fabulous NP's, *Elle*, love the spikes and *wanna*... perfection!


----------



## PANda_USC

*madame*, they're gorgeous!! I love them! 

*wanna*, o, they look fab on you!!

Just received my silk strass maralenas...when I first saw them months ago, I though, "blech" because of the nude mesh..but the strass+nude mesh has grown on me. ^_^


----------



## jeshika

*MadameElle*, those are beaaaautttiiifulllll  I need modeling pictures!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Panda* those are gorgeous on you! Congrats!


----------



## MadameElle

jeshika said:


> *MadameElle*, those are beaaaautttiiifulllll  I need modeling pictures!!!!



Thank you everyone:  *laurenam, celticluv, blinglover, nat, bella, and panda.  *As you wish *jeshika* ...


----------



## BattyBugs

Panda, they are so beautiful!
MadameElle, the spikes look fabulous on you!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

PANda_USC said:


> *madame*, they're gorgeous!! I love them!
> 
> *wanna*, o, they look fab on you!!
> 
> Just received my silk strass maralenas...when I first saw them months ago, I though, "blech" because of the nude mesh..but the strass+nude mesh has grown on me. ^_^








 _OMG I am speechless!!!!!_


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

So many beautiful new additions  Congratulations on your new additions ladies !!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I really love being able to live vicariously through everyone here.


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Me too lol!
OMG *Panda* they are gorgeous congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

*Panda*-The look great on you.  I love them.  Tee Hee


----------



## erinmiyu

*wanna* - love the glitters!
*madameelle* - great spikes!
*panda* - i really adore the mesh + strass. i think those are very glam


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Wow, you ladies have been busy!

*ilovetoshop* - the more I see jade, the more I want something in that color!  The Biancas are just stunning!
*erin* - Pure, incredible, gorgeousness!  The Mads are just amazing on you!
*mrsMP* - two gorgeous classics!  I love both of them!
*carlinha* - I already commented in your thread but I'm so glad to  get another look at your new additions!  I am such a sucker for ostrich.    And those Escadria and Peace of Shoe are TDF!
*Bella *- Hot, hot, hot!  You make the LP look amazing!
*missgiannina* - The  Framboise is gorgeous and looks perfect with your skin tone!
*MadameElle* - The MBB and Gressimos look gorgeous on you - and I  totally love your purple polish? Do you mind sharing who it's by?  And  those yolanda Spikes....
*Minamiz* - Congrats on  your first pair!  I'm sure the next will be just around the corner.   And yes, it's possible to love a shoe - we all do here!
*Sassy* - great finds!  The Bikiki look great on and the love flats are a true classic!
*gymangel* - those color on those pythons is so lusccious!  I think I am in !
*Nat* -  Wow, wow, wow, wow, wow!  I honestly don't know what else to say!  The are spectacular.  Modeling pics, please??
*stilly* - I love those Lovas!  You are making me sad that I returned mine so long ago.  They look gorgeous on you!
*honeyspice *- congrats on finding your HG!  The nude is just perfect. 
*Shark* - Welcome back!  Love the booties.  Can't wait to see what the rest of your haul contains!
*juicyjeans* - Red Karey has got to be one of the most beuatiful  colors CL has ever made, and those NPs look like they were made for  you!  Congrats on a great find!
*legal* - congrats on your scores!  Would love to see an updated collection thread from you!
*wannaprada* - OMG!  Those are amazing! The way the glitter shimmers against your skin is just beautiful!
*PANda* - LOL, I had the same reaction - I totally wasn't crazy  about the pics of the maralenas, but your modeling pics have totally  changed my mind!  They are truly gorgeous on you.

Phew! I think I am caught up.  I hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Madame Elle:* Love the spikes!

*Panda:* Those shoes are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Luv n bags

Panda, beautiful shoes!

Madame, thanks for the modeling pics - mine will be here tomorrow!


----------



## PANda_USC

*CG R*, thank you!! I wasn't sure about them at first but they look way better when they're on the foot.

*batty*, thank you so much gorgeous!

*adctd A*, haha, thank you babe!!

*bling*, merci dear!

*ntntgo*, thanks so much N!!!

*erinmiyu*, no maralenas for the erinmiyu???

*louboutinnerd*, ^_^!! Thank you my lovely!

*duke*, thank yaaa!!

*tiger*, thank you!


----------



## kisamarie4me

Wow Gorgeous!


----------



## Ilgin

PANda_USC said:


> *madame*, they're gorgeous!! I love them!
> 
> *wanna*, o, they look fab on you!!
> 
> Just received my silk strass maralenas...when I first saw them months ago, I though, "blech" because of the nude mesh..but the strass+nude mesh has grown on me. ^_^


 
*Panda*!!!
They look absolutely fabulous! CONGRATS!


----------



## erinmiyu

PANda_USC said:


> *erinmiyu*, no maralenas for the erinmiyu???



strass isn't in my budget at the mo'  i do have the alta rita diams though, and having seen the strass/mesh combo on those i can only imagine how positively stunning the maralenas are in person. i'll live vicariously through you!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Panda- looks like your feet are floating on rays of sunshine! very well done!


----------



## MadameElle

Thanks* batty, adctd, erinmiyu, louboutinNerd, dukeprincess, and tigertrixie*

*LouboutinNerd* - the nail polish is by OPI called 'Purple with a Purpose.'
*Tigertrixie *- can't wait to see you modeling your yolanda spikes


----------



## Ellis09

Just got these today. Master Claude 85 in calfskin. There is a little surprise underneath!










Mr. Louboutin was at Palm Beach Neiman yesterday!!! I didn't get to meet him, but I did order a pair from my SA to have him sign and picked them up today. 

http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x324/anochimson/shoes3.jpg


----------



## icecreamom

Great purchases ladies...  This thread is too much temptation...


----------



## clothingguru

*Madame*: They look so gorgeous on! 
*Ellis:* Congrats on the signed pair!!!! So special!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Bella, Panda, Erin, and LouboutinNerd! And Panda, I'm speechless! Those look super fab on you! Ellis, congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

My black Crepon from the S/S 2011 collection arrived today. They are my US TTS.


----------



## jeshika

Pretty shoes, Batty! They look super comfy!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I think they will be comfy. They are cute IRL.


----------



## bling*lover

Very cute Batty, they look like they will be really comfy congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

*Batty*-What great spring shoes.  Those are perfect for me, year round.  I might just have to get those now that I see them up close.  I'd like to see some modeling pics.


----------



## wannaprada

Nice shoes Batty! I'm jealous b/c it will be a long time before I'm able to wear a shoe like that! Right now where I am, it's 21 degrees and snowing!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

MadameElle said:


> Thanks* batty, adctd, erinmiyu, louboutinNerd, dukeprincess, and tigertrixie*
> 
> *LouboutinNerd* - the nail polish is by OPI called 'Purple with a Purpose.'
> *Tigertrixie *- can't wait to see you modeling your yolanda spikes



Thank you!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Ellis* - The MC are the perfect everyday shoe!  How lucky you are to have had CL sign them!
*Batty* - Super cute wedges!  They look ridiculously comfy!


----------



## Star86doll

Finally my grey piros boots arrived today, it fit perfect and so comfy!


----------



## PANda_USC

*batty*, fabulous wedges!! I see someone's ready for spring, ^_^!!

*star*, they look amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

I apologize for not going back too far, but ladies, what wonderful shoes!!
*Batty*, such cute wedges.
*Star*, love the piros~


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Star86*, those boot _are_ so perfect for the winter months!  The gray is my favorite color in them!


----------



## clothingguru

*Star*:The piros are so cute on!
*Batty*: Love the wedges!!!


----------



## calisurf

Hook, line, sinker...

















Thanks all for all your help and support and for having such a wonderful place to share!


----------



## ntntgo

*Star*-love them and they look so comfy and I love the color.
*Cali*-where ya goin' in all those hot shoes??? Those are smokin'


----------



## calisurf

hehe  
I don't know yet, but I want to have the right shoes when I get there! 
Or maybe it's while I am getting there...


----------



## imskyhigh

AHHHHH! I'm sooooooo jealous!! Can you tell me where you found them??? 



Star86doll said:


> Finally my grey piros boots arrived today, it fit perfect and so comfy!
> 
> View attachment 1268262
> 
> 
> View attachment 1268263
> 
> 
> View attachment 1268264


----------



## wannaprada

*Star*- Love the boots!!
*Cali*--


----------



## Shainerocks

Wow!! Cali, every single pair is stunning!!


----------



## bling*lover

*Cali:* I'm so jelous you got the very mix, oh how I love them so.... Congrats on all your new additions, they are all gorgeous!


----------



## Theren

My new babies are here! pics to come in just a minute!


----------



## wannaprada

^^I can't wait!!


----------



## Theren

My Black Nappa Youclou & Glittered Vp's!!! (both new to me thanks to two lovely tpf angels)


----------



## wannaprada

Great purchases Theren!!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Bling, ntntgo, Wanna, LouboutinNerd, Panda, rdgldy & CG.* I'll get modelling photos when I get back to work on Friday night. I left them in my locker so they can be slowly integrated into the closet. :lolots:

Star: The Piros are gorgeous.
Cali: Wow! Just Wow!
Theren: Love your additions.


----------



## Theren

wannaprada & Battybugs- Thank you!


----------



## phiphi

wow!! such awesome buys! i'm so behind & i can't go that far back. apologies if i've missed anyone!

*mina* love the watersnake! congrats!
*sassy* - great haul! the love flats are so cute!
*gym* - oh wow! the declics are stunning on you!
*nat* another great pair!! they are really beautiful!
*stilly* - the lova is just such an amazing style but the red and the slingback. be still my heart!
*honey* - congratulations on finding your nudes! your patience paid off! 
*shark* - love them! can't wait to see the second buy! 
*juicy* great NPs!
*wanna* - love the glitter pigalles. so pretty!
*madame* - the rastas and spikes are fierce!
*panda* - good heavens darlin'! they are AH-mazing! just so sparkley, they make me smile!
*ellis* - the mater claudes are a beautiful classic - congrats!
*batty* - what cute sandals!! 
*star* - the piros look great on you!
*cali* - it is nice to meet hook, line and sinker! they are gorgeous! just gorgeous!
*theren* they are both stunning! congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you Phi!


----------



## PANda_USC

*calisurf*, holy smokes! WHAM BAM Thank you Ma'am! Fantastic haul!

*theren*, absolutely gorgeous shoes! A huge congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

*theren*-nice pick ups.  Really pretty on.
*Batty*-are we doing the "what, these aren't new"?


----------



## icecreamom

BattyBugs said:


> I'll get modelling photos when I get back to work on Friday night. I left them in my locker so they can be slowly integrated into the closet. :lolots:.


 
This behavior sounds so familiar.... My Bibis are still hiden inside the store room with the housekeeping uniforms (work at a hotel)... :shame:


----------



## CelticLuv

Star86doll said:


> Finally my grey piros boots arrived today, it fit perfect and so comfy!
> 
> View attachment 1268262
> 
> 
> View attachment 1268263
> 
> 
> View attachment 1268264



*OMG*, Star, I  them!!! Where on earth did you find them at?




calisurf said:


> Hook, line, sinker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for all your help and support and for having such a wonderful place to share!



*Cali*, I am DROOLING over here!  What a haul, VERY impressive!



Theren said:


> My Black Nappa Youclou & Glittered Vp's!!! (both new to me thanks to two lovely tpf angels)



*Theren*, gorgeous! I am loving the glitter VP's!!!


*GREAT Scores ladies!!*


----------



## CelticLuv

Here are my purchases from the past 2 weeks (I've been busy  )
I've also gone a little "Declic crazy". I went from ZERO pairs to 3 pairs in a week 

*Declic 140 Beige Suede.* I am LOVING these! They are absolutely gorgeous IRL! I just have to get used to the 140 pitch. Bought TTS.
They were originally purchased new from the NY Sample Sale, I acquired them via the *bay.















*Declic 120 Magenta Suede.* The color is stunning IRL, so vivid and beautiful!
As some of you know, I scored these babies at an incredible bargain on *bay.  They were a half size up but fit great though I may need some foot petals down the road.











_(continued below...)_


----------



## CelticLuv

*The following are my pre-sale purchases* (also posted in the sale thread).

*Declic 120 Black Kid from Shoe In*
I got them half size up as they didn't have my TTS. They're a bit tight now but fit great. I'm sure once I break them in, I'll need foot petals for comfort and slippage.
















*Titi 120 Eel Fuxia from NM online.*
I got them TTS (they didn't have anything smaller than 35) and I have major heel slippage. I am returning them this weekend.


----------



## NANI1972

Ellis- Congrats on your signed pair!

Batty- Very cute! They look comfy.

Star- LOVE Piros! Congrats!

Theren- Both of them are lovely, congrats! Love the glitter.....

calisurf- OMG, the very mix are soooo awsome! Modeling pics are required! 

Celtic- Wow, love all of your purchases! The eel feticha look like they fit you perfect, and they are so pretty, sorry they didn't work out.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Calisurf* - You sure know how to reveal some amazing shoes!  Those VM are absolutely amazing!
*Theren* - two gorgeous shoes!  The Glitter VPs are one of my all time favs, and the Youclou are hot!
*Celtic* - Great haul!  You can never have too many Declics!   The magenta are gorgeous!  Sorry the Eel Titis didn't work out - they do look gorgeous on you!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awwww man those Declics!!!  congrats Celtic!


----------



## clothingguru

*cali:* Love all 3 pairs!!!!!! 
*theren:* They are amazing on you!!!! COngrats!
*cetlic:* Love all the declics on you! Especially those magenta suede ones...!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

Bibi Coffee


----------



## CelticLuv

*Thank you Nani, LouboutinNerd, Misty and CG * 

*missgiannina*, I am ing those Coffee Bibi's. Gorgeous!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Missgiannna*: Those are gorgeous!!! Love them! Congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

CelticLuv,clothingguru: thanks


----------



## cts900

I have been away with work for a few days and I amazed at how quickly this thread has moved!  I am genuinely sorry for the general shout out but am deeply admiring all of your incredible purchases.  And what amazing hauls in there for some of you lovely ladies! Impressive work!


----------



## bling*lover

*Celtic:* Congrats on all you new additions they all look fab on you, but your magenta declics 
*missgiannina:* Congrats on you bibi's the coffee is a gorgeous color!


----------



## Luv n bags

Celtic, everything is gorgeous.  Too bad about the eel Titis...the color is amazing!


Missgiannina, congrats on the Bibis.


----------



## stilly

*Celtic* - The new shoes all look gorgeous on you.
I have the Black Kid Declic 120s as well and just love them.
Congrats!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Celtic: Love the colors of your Declics! After seeing the 140s, the 120s look short.
MissG: The Coffee Bibis look so rich.

Thank you Nani.

Uh, ntntgo, you bet I am. I wore my Dior boots the other day. Here is how the conversation went. DH: "Another new pair of boots?" Me: "No, I've had these for a while." DH: "Yeah, whatever." Me: "Really, I've had these for months." 

In truth, I have had them for months. I bought them in May, after I bought my first pair of CLs. They have actually been in our closet ever since then. :lolots:


----------



## ntntgo

*Celtic*-love the Declics.They look amazing on you and the fuxia eel is stunning.
*MissG*-Bibis all the way.  The chocolate brown is so rich looking. Congrats.


----------



## ntntgo

Ok...so I've been obsessing over a good number of shoes lately.  A few have arrived and I've been waiting to put them up all at once but...then these showed up this morning from JJR and all the other ones faded off into oblivion.  I just can't post the others with these.
I'm like a child that I can't take them off.  I want to wear them all day long (totally inappropriate but I don't care, damn it!)
The Plisseta


----------



## ceseeber

ntntgo said:


> Ok...so I've been obsessing over a good number of shoes lately. A few have arrived and I've been waiting to put them up all at once but...then these showed up this morning from JJR and all the other ones faded off into oblivion. I just can't post the others with these.
> I'm like a child that I can't take them off. I want to wear them all day long (totally inappropriate but I don't care, damn it!)
> The Plisseta


 

freakin' fabulous!!! *ntntgo*, you are the queen of Louboutins! and the queen of spain should be made aware of this fact


----------



## Theren

ntn they are fantastic and look amazing on you!


----------



## chloe speaks

icecreamom said:


> This behavior sounds so familiar.... My Bibis are still hiden inside the store room with the housekeeping uniforms (work at a hotel)... :shame:


 
I have gone down this slippery slope many times in my mind and, unfortunately, do not think this can happen at my house. DH notices everything about my shoes. He is an enabler...to a point, so the first thing he would say is _"ummm, those are new. how are we paying for these again?" _


----------



## cts900

*ntntgo*! I see why! The blue of that heel is breathtaking. Gorgeous!


----------



## Indieana

ntntgo said:


> Ok...so I've been obsessing over a good number of shoes lately.  A few have arrived and I've been waiting to put them up all at once but...then these showed up this morning from JJR and all the other ones faded off into oblivion.  I just can't post the others with these.
> I'm like a child that I can't take them off.  I want to wear them all day long (totally inappropriate but I don't care, damn it!)
> The Plisseta




Amazing!!! they really are gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW!! Ladies, fabulous new purchases!!!

*ntntgo*.... absolutely gorgeous!
*Cali*, your very mix are unbelievable!


----------



## clothingguru

*Nat:* They are Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## calisurf

ntntgo said:


> Ok...so I've been obsessing over a good number of shoes lately.  A few have arrived and I've been waiting to put them up all at once but...then these showed up this morning from JJR and all the other ones faded off into oblivion.  I just can't post the others with these.
> I'm like a child that I can't take them off.  I want to wear them all day long (totally inappropriate but I don't care, damn it!)
> The Plisseta



GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## jeshika

*Nat*, those look super fabulous on you!!!!!  The royal blue is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Everyones additions are amazing!
Ntntgo- WOW! Stunning!!!


----------



## lkrp123

ntntgo said:


> Ok...so I've been obsessing over a good number of shoes lately.  A few have arrived and I've been waiting to put them up all at once but...then these showed up this morning from JJR and all the other ones faded off into oblivion.  I just can't post the others with these.
> I'm like a child that I can't take them off.  I want to wear them all day long (totally inappropriate but I don't care, damn it!)
> The Plisseta



These are to die for!!! I'd never take them off either!!!!


----------



## MadameElle

Congratulations on all new purchases.


----------



## natassha68

one word .... Stunning.....





ntntgo said:


> Ok...so I've been obsessing over a good number of shoes lately.  A few have arrived and I've been waiting to put them up all at once but...then these showed up this morning from JJR and all the other ones faded off into oblivion.  I just can't post the others with these.
> I'm like a child that I can't take them off.  I want to wear them all day long (totally inappropriate but I don't care, damn it!)
> The Plisseta


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

missgiannina said:


> Bibi Coffee



love those shoes!!


----------



## terrablanca

ntntgo, the royal blue on your Plissettas are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Star86doll

Thank you everyones for lovely comment about my piros! 

*imskyhigh & CelticLuv *I found these piros on bay, took me a year to searched for these!!! 

Wow, ladies what a great purchases!!

*ntntgo* love your Plisseta!! how does these runs? I saw it on NAP, it said to take the 1/2 down.


----------



## AEGIS

i just got the Louboutin Seraphina for $90 on ebay w/o shipping.  retail $520. got them for a steal bc the left foot was a 38.5 and the right a 39. which works out bc my right foot is slightly bigger than my left. woot! 

it's shiny and bronze. looove them!!


----------



## Ayala

My three reveals with tons of pics can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ing-ayalas-reveals-and-collection-647670.html

Royal Blue Suede Maudissimas!!!!






New Declic in Woodstock!!!!!!!






Presenting my very special order:
Very Prive Silver Spikes in Blue Gray Kid Leather with a Silver Nappa Laminato Tip


----------



## cts900

^^I just commented in the other thread but should also say the Royal Blue is heavenly! Congrats on such special additions!


----------



## alyssa08

ayala, you're SO VPs are gorgeous! what a creative customization. they really work


----------



## ntntgo

*Ayala*-OMG on the Mauds in the Royal Blue Suede.  I die
How's the sizing in our Decs? PM me.
And, what's with the custom Spikes???? Holding out on me?


----------



## taydev

Gorgeous! Modeling pics PLEEAAAASSSSEEE! Gotta see those custom spikes and Declic Tiedye!


----------



## Ayala

cts900 said:


> ^^I just commented in the other thread but should also say the Royal Blue is heavenly! Congrats on such special additions!



Thank you so much!  They really need to think of a better name than Royal Blue, because they are more like Omg Out of This World Supercalafragalisticexpalidocious Amazing blue.



alyssa08 said:


> ayala, you're SO VPs are gorgeous! what a creative customization. they really work



Thank you! You would think that being able to pick whatever you want is freeing, but it is really more anxiety ridden, especially when I set my heart on a contrasting tip.




ntntgo said:


> *Ayala*-OMG on the Mauds in the Royal Blue Suede.  I die
> How's the sizing in our Decs? PM me.
> And, what's with the custom Spikes???? Holding out on me?



 Nat!  Thank you!  Off to PM you with storiessssssssssssssssssss



taydev said:


> Gorgeous! Modeling pics PLEEAAAASSSSEEE! Gotta see those custom spikes and Declic Tiedye!



Thank you! I have modeling pics of all three in my thread!


----------



## wannaprada

*Celtic*-- Your new additions are amazing!!!  I need those beige Declics in my life!! 
*Miss*-- I've been checking out those Bibis lately.  Luv them!  Model pics please!
*ntnt*-- Those shoes are simply lovely!
*ayala*-- All three are great, but those Royal Blue Suede Maudissimas are to die for!!!  I'm sure to have dreams about those!  Congrats!


----------



## jeshika

OK THAT'S IT *AYALA*, i am going to Horatio to get my own Royal Blue Maudis. You have pushed me over the deep end. (I hope they have my size)


----------



## Ayala

wannaprada said:


> *Celtic*-- Your new additions are amazing!!!  I need those beige Declics in my life!!
> *Miss*-- I've been checking out those Bibis lately.  Luv them!  Model pics please!
> *ntnt*-- Those shoes are simply lovely!
> *ayala*-- All three are great, but those Royal Blue Suede Maudissimas are to die for!!!  I'm sure to have dreams about those!  Congrats!



Thank you! Yeah the color is dreamy. I can't wait to see the other styles in this color!



jeshika said:


> OK THAT'S IT *AYALA*, i am going to Horatio to get my own Royal Blue Maudis. You have pushed me over the deep end. (I hope they have my size)



I win! Success and shoe twins!  They better have your size...


----------



## BattyBugs

They are dreamy, Ayala. Love the SO spikeys.

I had a pair come in that I forgot I ordered. Pics to come after DH is on the plane to work tomorrow.


----------



## stilly

*Ayala* - Love the Blue Maudissimas!!! The toe cleavage looks gorgeous!!! Great Pics


----------



## babyontheway

I ordered pair a few weeks back and they just came.... but they are going back ASAP.  The color is amazing, but the style looks awful on me
Lady sling in nude glitter


----------



## jeshika

I'm sorry to hear that, *baby*.... slingbacks are not a fan of me either... are you going to try another style?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*missgiannina* - Those Bibis are TDF!!!  I totally adore the color!
*ntntgo* - OMG, you are seriously killing me with those Plissetas!  The blue with the black, the amazing draping - I wouldn't want to take them off either!
*Ayala* - So glad to have another look at your three stunning new additions!  I adore them all but the VPs are just my absolute favs!!
*baby* - The are gorgeous, but I'm sorry they didn't work out for you.  Can you get a closed back glitter instead?


----------



## ct462

thank you to a *special someone*
xoxoxo
introducing my new to me Miss Money Penny's


----------



## SassySarah

CT those are amazing!


----------



## ntntgo

*Baby*-I'm so sorry.  They're pretty but if they don't work then they have to go. I've been there.
*CT*-Speechless. That's a pair missing from my collection that is killing me.  Congrats and they look fab on you.


----------



## kima976

My new SPARKLIES!!!!


----------



## ntntgo

*Kima*-sparkly and pretty.  I bet you can't wait to wear them.  Modeling pics please.


----------



## kima976

:d


----------



## kima976

I'm trying. How do you make the pictures bigger?


----------



## kima976




----------



## kima976




----------



## kima976

:d


----------



## kima976




----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous Kima, congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

*Kima* love love love them.  They look great on you.


----------



## laurenam

I love them Kima! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks ladies- I have my heart set on finding something glitter.  I wish I could walk in the 150, I would so have the lady peeps



jeshika said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, *baby*.... slingbacks are not a fan of me either... are you going to try another style?





LouboutinNerd said:


> *missgiannina* - Those Bibis are TDF!!!  I totally adore the color!
> *ntntgo* - OMG, you are seriously killing me with those Plissetas!  The blue with the black, the amazing draping - I wouldn't want to take them off either!
> *Ayala* - So glad to have another look at your three stunning new additions!  I adore them all but the VPs are just my absolute favs!!
> *baby* - The are gorgeous, but I'm sorry they didn't work out for you.  Can you get a closed back glitter instead?





ntntgo said:


> *Baby*-I'm so sorry.  They're pretty but if they don't work then they have to go. I've been there.
> *CT*-Speechless. That's a pair missing from my collection that is killing me.  Congrats and they look fab on you.


----------



## wannaprada

*Baby*-- So sorry they don't work for you. I have a hard time with slings; they simply do not stay on! I've even tried the little strips to go on the strap, but the strap still slides down my heel. 
*ct*--Super hot!!
*Kima*--  Those are beautiful!!


----------



## kima976

Thanx *Bling,NTNTGO,Lauren, Wanna and Babyontheway*!!!! This is my first sling. They are actually rather comfortable, considering the height (worn in the house only). They are really beautiful IRL. They go with everything!!!!!


----------



## cts900

*kima*: Gorgeous . 

*ct:* I love them so very much and they look fabulous on you. 

*baby*: Bummer! What didn't you like?



Ayala said:


> Thank you so much!  They really need to think of a better name than Royal Blue, because they are more like Omg Out of This World Supercalafragalisticexpalidocious Amazing blue.



Yes! Send this suggestion to Msr!


----------



## stefvilla

Holy smokes Kima, those are so beautiful, great purchase!


----------



## yajaira

kima976 said:


>



OMG stunning !!!!!! i want those shoes!


----------



## jeshika

*Kima*, those are beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

CT: Congratulations!
Kima: They are beautiful!


----------



## Ayala

BattyBugs said:


> They are dreamy, Ayala. Love the SO spikeys.
> 
> I had a pair come in that I forgot I ordered. Pics to come after DH is on the plane to work tomorrow.



Thanks Batty!  I can't wait to see what you got!



stilly said:


> *Ayala* - Love the Blue Maudissimas!!! The toe cleavage looks gorgeous!!! Great Pics



Thank you! I have a special place in my heart for toe cleavage.



LouboutinNerd said:


> *Ayala* - So glad to have another look at your three stunning new additions!  I adore them all but the VPs are just my absolute favs!!



Thank you! I'm so happy that I can be your fav!


----------



## regeens

A really really big *thank you* to *authenticplease* for posting the Suede Purple Miss Boxe at the D&S thread. I'm now the proud owner of this lovely pair. So hard to capture how rich this purple shade is, but it is really nice.  Thanks to lovely TPF angels who take time out to post in the deals thread


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous!


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous *regreens*, they are such a awesome color congrats!


----------



## CelticLuv

BattyBugs said:


> Celtic: Love the colors of your Declics! After seeing the 140s, the 120s look short.



 I know, right? LOL. Honestly though the 120's are so much easier to walk in, the 140's pitch I'm still getting used to. I'll have to practice walking in the house, holding my baby, before I can officially go outside in them...wouldn't want to make a scene falling in my new 140's


----------



## CelticLuv

ntntgo said:


> Ok...so I've been obsessing over a good number of shoes lately.  A few have arrived and I've been waiting to put them up all at once but...then these showed up this morning from JJR and all the other ones faded off into oblivion.  I just can't post the others with these.
> I'm like a child that I can't take them off.  I want to wear them all day long (totally inappropriate but I don't care, damn it!)
> The Plisseta



   them!!! The color combo is breathtaking!


----------



## CelticLuv

I am so far behind and I only missed the weekend 


*ayala*:  OMG, I am loving ALL of your purchases but those custom VP's, TDF!!! Modeling pics please!
can you let me know if the New Declics are TTS or half size up as CL site states? I'm planning on getting the Black Glitter ones. TY!

*Kima*: beautiful!

*regeens*: GORGEOUS color!!!  them!!!

*bling*lover*: thank you! The magenta color is so beautiful IRL. I had never seen them in person before and in pictures the color is not as vivid or stunning. I'm glad I took a chance. I'm getting red rubbers soles on now and can't wait till I get them back!

*TigerTrixie*: thank you luv! I was upset about the eel Titi's too. I couldn't believe I had heel slippage, even though in the pictures they look like they fit perfectly. Oh well, that money may now just go to a pair of New Declic Black Glitter's 

*stilly*: we're shoe twins!  I'm so glad to hear you love them. I can't wait to wear mine out!

*ntntgo*: thank you sweetie! blush. I agree the eel is stunning, for the money, I just wish they had fit!

*wannaprada*: I am loving the Beige Suede 140's too. They are awesome, thank you!


----------



## icecreamom

My Bibis


----------



## RedBottomLover

*icecream* they look soooo cute on you! i love that style


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*ct462* - OMG!!! Miss MP!! What an amazing find - they are such a special pair!
*kima* - Glitter!!!  They are gorgeous!
*regeens* - Be still my beating heart!  Those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Just dreamy, ladies!!


----------



## phiphi

*celtic* - the declics are lovely on you!
*missgiannina* - beautiful bibis!
*nat* - the plissetas are stunning!
*ayala* - love them all! what great pairs!
*baby* - sorry the slings didn't work out. can't wait to see what you get instead!
*ct462* - lovely addition!
*kima* - congrats on your sparkles!
*regeens* - OMG! the purple is delish!! beautiful!
*icecream* - yay on your bibis!! congrats!


----------



## cts900

*regeens:* The color is TDF! I have never even seen it before in the MB and I am in love. 
*icecream*: Just sooooooo lovely. I adore the Bibi.


----------



## jeshika

Regeens, that shade of purple is beautiful!


----------



## flowergirly

ct462 said:


> thank you to a *special someone*
> xoxoxo
> introducing my new to me *Miss Money Penny*'s


Wow, those MPs are fantabulous!


----------



## clothingguru

*regeens*: They are a gorgeous purple! Congrats! 
*kima:* So sprakly and perfect on you!
*ct:*They are gorgeous! COngrats!
*BOTW*: They are soooo pretty!!!! 
*Ayala:* Those beauties are worth another comment...  GOGEOUS!
*Icecream:* Those were MADE FOR YOU! They are gorgeous on you!


----------



## ct462

thank you ladies for all your lovely compliments. I just want to say thank you again to the sweetest seller ever! 

kima, isn't it wonderful to have something sparkly on your feet?
regeens, what a lovely shade of purple, they will look fab with everything!
icecreammom, wow those bibi's look stunning on you! no wonder all the ladies want a pair!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*kima:* Gorgeous!  SPARKLES! 

*regreens:* That purple is 

*icecream:* So glad you found your Bibis!


----------



## kima976

Thanks Ladies for the wonderful compliments!! These run EXTREMELY small. I am a US size 8, CL size 38.5 in most, sometimes a 39. I had to get a 39 1/2 in these!!! 

Ladies, I need your honest opinion. Do you think I should go a half size larger. My left foot is a half size smaller than my right. The right shoe, the sling is not snug, I have to pad it, but the left shoe looks like I could go a half size bigger?........What do yall think?


----------



## ct462

I wouldn't go half a size up. As you wear it outdoors, it will stretch.  I worry that you will slip out of it.


----------



## Filifjonka

egoutina boots...in black.  they are perfect, & went up half a size


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I haven't been in here in a while..years actually lol! Just bought a lovely pair of dusty rose Moirismo espadrilles


----------



## regeens

Congrats *DeeDee*, pretty in *pink*!

Thanks *clothinguru, phi, jeshika, ct462, batty, bling, celtic, louboutinerd, dukeprincess*, and *cts*.


----------



## clothingguru

ct462 said:


> I wouldn't go half a size up. As you wear it outdoors, it will stretch.  I worry that you will slip out of it.



ITA . My sling backs ALL stretched out in the sling part and now are lose on me.


----------



## clothingguru

*deedee*: Congrats!! 
*fili:* PLEASE post modeling pics! I love these!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

amazing buys ladies!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Wow!  I love everyone's purchases....they are amazing

Regreens....So happy to have a part in helping them find you  They are such a yummy shade of purple!  Now we just need modeling pics, lady

DeeDee....Welcome back to the CL forum!  You have been missed


----------



## ct462

Fili, please do post modeling pictures.
DeeDee, welcome back. those espadrilles are lovely! Can't wait for spring


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

awwwww shucks Thank you,ladies


----------



## bling*lover

*icecream:* love bibi's and they look fab on you congrats!


----------



## karwood

Beautiful new additions ladies!!! Much congrats!

*DeeDee,* long time, no see!! Welcome back!


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats!  I love the miss boxe- and that color is very special!!!!


regeens said:


> A really really big *thank you* to *authenticplease* for posting the Suede Purple Miss Boxe at the D&S thread. I'm now the proud owner of this lovely pair. So hard to capture how rich this purple shade is, but it is really nice.  Thanks to lovely TPF angels who take time out to post in the deals thread



Great find icecreamom!  We are shoe cousins.  BTW- your boss is the best


icecreamom said:


> My Bibis



DeeDee- how the heck are you?  It's been a while!  Your espadrilles are fab- that way we can see your toenails painted our favorite color


DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I haven't been in here in a while..years actually lol! Just bought a lovely pair of dusty rose Moirismo espadrilles


----------



## shoesanddogs

My first shipped pair from my trip to Atlanta this past weekend appeared today!!  I was on the fence about them, because they aren't very "versatile"... but they are so fabulous I couldn't resist.

Presenting...nude glitter lady peep slings!


----------



## cts900

^^You made a lovely choice and I think they are tremendously versatile! Congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

*Regeens*-Love the color.  Awesome
*Fili*-very cool. Wish I could wear those.
*Icecream*-SO glad that you got them.  They are awesome.
*Shoesanddogs*-shiny and pretty.  Put 'em on, put 'em on.


----------



## *MJ*

kima976 said:


> Thanks Ladies for the wonderful compliments!! These run EXTREMELY small. I am a US size 8, CL size 38.5 in most, sometimes a 39. I had to get a 39 1/2 in these!!!
> 
> Ladies, I need your honest opinion. Do you think I should go a half size larger. My left foot is a half size smaller than my right. The right shoe, the sling is not snug, I have to pad it, but the left shoe looks like I could go a half size bigger?........What do yall think?



I went back and took a close look at your pics...and I really don't think you need to go up a half size on these. I think the slingback would be too loose...plus these look perfect lengthwise. I do understand your challenge of finding the right fit though, as I have the same issue...my left foot is a half size bigger than my right! 

So I think you should stick with them! They are simply beautiful!!


----------



## BellaShoes

shoes, they nude mini glitter LP slings are fabulous!


----------



## BattyBugs

Lovely additions, Ladies!


----------



## Ayala

CelticLuv said:


> *ayala*:  OMG, I am loving ALL of your purchases but those custom VP's, TDF!!! Modeling pics please!
> can you let me know if the New Declics are TTS or half size up as CL site states? I'm planning on getting the Black Glitter ones. TY!



Aw thank you! I have modeling pics in my reveal thread!

I think that they are closer to TTS than half size up.  I got a half size up and they are slightly large, but since they are signed I couldn't be choosy.  That being said, since my new declics are sueded calf they may be more forgiving size wise than mini-glitter (KWIM).  If you are ordering from the e-boutique, I would probably order both sizes and just return the pair that didn't fit for a refund.



clothingguru said:


> *Ayala:* Those beauties are worth another comment...  GOGEOUS!



Aw thanks CG!


----------



## aoqtpi

Such beautiful shoes! And I'm so in awe of you ladies who can walk in Biancas/Lady Peeps. I tried on a pair of LPs this weekend and almost toppled over. They were at least a half size too big though, so that might have made a difference. Still want them though... since I'm only 5 feet haha


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *shoesanddogs*, they are fab, so shiny and pretty


----------



## phiphi

beautiful boots *fili*
*deedee* - just adorable!!!
*shoes* - the sparkles are awesome!

the lady gres has long been one of my favourite styles... she has finally arrived!! the colour is a slightly darker gray suede.


----------



## ntntgo

*Phi*-my PIC, they are gorgeous.  Are you going to kick some jerk's butt in court with those?


----------



## cts900

*phi*iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Do you love them? I am so, so, so excited for you! Huge congrats, my friend!


----------



## erinmiyu

*phi *those are gorgeous!


----------



## jeshika

*phi*, what a gorgeous color!!!! :faints:


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*DeeDee* - Welcome back!  Love the color of the espadrilles!
*shoesanddogs* - Gorgeous!  I think the LPS is absolutely stunning in glitter - great choice!
*phi* - Congrats!!!  I know what it's like to look for the LG (I searched for a long time also), so I'm soooooooo glad that you were able to find your pair!  The color on them is just stunning!


----------



## cts900

*DeeDee*, don't know how I missed these but they are quite _lovely_.  Great color.  So soft and feminine.


----------



## clothingguru

*shoes: * LOVE the nude mini glitter peeps!!!
*phi:* they are gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## peppamint

*phi*,
1. Love lady gres
2. love that color


----------



## Minamiz

Hi guys these just arrived from far far away!  TY fellow PFer they fit perfectly & are surprisingly comfy 

Leopard Open Clic 1/2 size up.


----------



## regeens

Oh wow *phi[/ LG is delectable. Congrats!!!! Such a great shade of grey. Love!

Minamiz, she twins! Rock those Open clics!*


----------



## Minamiz

^ Ah Regeens I love them and so shockingly comfortable but I can definitely see how if it was more snug the big toe would develop gangrene.  It's so cool how there's a hint of red at the toe but really is a closed toe feel.


----------



## ntntgo

*Mina*-Meeeooow.  Those are hot.


----------



## phiphi

*nat* - thank you, dear PIC! (omg.. that would just be the best ever! )

*cts* - yes, i doooooooooo!!! lovelovelove! thank you so much for helping with sizing too!!

*erin* - thank you!!

*jeshika* - thanks tons! the gray is just too awesome for words. 

*louboutinnerd* - thanks! i discovered CLs late and most of the styles i covet are older ones, so it was such a thrill when i found them, and never worn to boot. it was just perfect! 

*cg* - merci my dear!! 

*peppa* - thank you!!! i wore them today.. can't. stop. staring. LOL.

*regeens* - thanks, sweetie!! 

*mina* - great open clics!! they look fabulous on you!


----------



## wannaprada

*regeens*-- Love the color!
*icecream*--The more I see them, the more I love the Bibis. Congrats on a great purchase!
*deedee*-- how cute!
*shoesanddogs*--Love them!!  I have the Pigalle 120 multi-glitter and I can't wait to wear them with a pair of skinny jeans and a white tee next summer.
*phiphi*--I love the lady gres and can't wait to get another pair in a different color.  Great purchase!
*minamiz*--   I need those in my life!!  Congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

So I've been really lazy.  Here are some.  Will post the rest later.  No excuse but I did hurt my knee badly and it's painful to do the pictures.  I remembered after I did these that there were more but I was too lazy to do anymore.  
Let me know your opinion on the Lucifer Bows.  I had to have them, now, I don't love them.


----------



## ntntgo

The Annas & Marlenas are signed. 
And the Cork Pigalles are my new comfy faves.


----------



## clothingguru

*Minamiz:* They are gorgeous on you! Congrats! 
*Nat:*  Love both of them! I especially love the beige!!!! Congrats! And the marlena's are gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

Wow, *Nat*, such gorgeous new additions.
The cork pigalles are adorable, and so perfect for Florida weather!!  I love the lucifers, but prefer the black to the beige.  Your signed shoes are amazing!!!  I cannot wait to see the rest.  Sorry about your knee.


----------



## Luv n bags

ntntgo said:


> So I've been really lazy. Here are some. Will post the rest later. No excuse but I did hurt my knee badly and it's painful to do the pictures. I remembered after I did these that there were more but I was too lazy to do anymore.
> Let me know your opinion on the Lucifer Bows. I had to have them, now, I don't love them.


 
I am not a fan of the Lucifer Bows...but if I had to choose, I would keep the black.


----------



## BellaShoes

Mina, your new open clics are fabulous...
Ntntgo... Love all your new additions, I would keep the beige and loose the black lucifers..


----------



## indypup

*Nat*, I would return both of the Lucifers if neither really wow you.  I personally prefer the black to the beige if you were to choose between them.


----------



## roussel

Purple Suede Greissimos came today! 






With flash


----------



## surlygirl

sooooo gorgeous, *roussel*! i have been trying to resist those, but seeing that pic may just push me over the edge!


----------



## ntntgo

*Roussel*, they look amazing on you. Love them.


----------



## FlipDiver

Omg Nat I love the Marlenas!  And I prefer the Lucifer bow in black too!


----------



## shoesanddogs

Thanks to all for your comments...I am in love with these new ones.  Here are some modeling shots.


----------



## shoesanddogs

phiphi...that color is incredible!

minamiz...I love the leopard!!

ntntgo...wow.  I love the marlenas!  And jealous of the cork ones!

roussel...LOVE the purple gressimos!  The purple color...SO nice!

Okay, I just love them all!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*phi:* I am so glad you found your HGs! 

*nat:* Wowza, great new additions!  Keep the black Lucifers, the beige is just "meh"

*minamiz:* LOVE the leopard!!!!

*roussel:  *That purple suede is yummy!

*shoesanddogs:  *Those are stunning!


----------



## ct462

ntntgo, your new additions are always so fabulous and droolworthy!!!!!
roussel, congrats on your greissimos they are a beautiful color!
shoesanddogs, enjoy them in good health!


----------



## aliciadoll

amazing!!


----------



## taydev

*roussel*, love the greissimo style. they are perfect on you!

*shoesanddogs* *sigh* i need sparkles in my life. beautiful!


----------



## SassySarah

*Mina *- love the leopards!
*ntn *- great additions as always!  I want to see a picture of your shoe closet!
*Roussel *- shoe twinnie!!!  Isn't the purple so yummy in real life??? And they're so comfy!!!
*shoesandogs *- Love the glitters, I need glitter in my life!


----------



## Luv n bags

I love all the new purchases!

I just got these and I don't know if they are flattering to my skintone.  Opinions?


----------



## BijouBleu

*ntntgo* - I had to have the Lucifer Bows too, then I got them, not so much, maybe if they come in patent at some point, but between black and beige, the beige. The rest of you additions are gorgeous, love love love the cork pigalles!

*shoesanddogs* - Lovely lady peeps

*Roussel* - I just got the greissimo in black suede, I think I need purple now


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous additions everyone!!


----------



## roussel

Nat I love those Marlenas and the black lucifer bows!  Maybe keep the black ones?


----------



## BattyBugs

*Phi*: Love the grey suede!
*Mina*: Very hot!
*Ntntgo*: I love the Lucifers, but not so much on. Sorry, just trying to be fairly honest. There is just something about the toe and the bow on the front that is off a bit. They are gorgeous shoes, though. I do love the way the Annas, Marlenas and Pigalles look on you.
*Roussel*: Love the purple Greiss!
*Shoes*: Glittery LPs look fab on you.
*Tiger*: While they might not be your perfect nude, I think they look very nice on you.


----------



## socialite1988

heaven thats all i can say


----------



## yazziestarr

My Yolanda spikes arrived Friday! I love love love them! This may lead to a dangerous spike obsession.














on a side note I definitely need a new camera so I can take better pics of my shoes...my camera broke and the one Im borrowing is not doing the trick. I'm so unsatisfied with these, they are so much prettier than in the photos.

did I mention I love them?


----------



## BattyBugs

I can never get get enough of spikes. Congrats Yolanda!


----------



## Ayala

Nat!!!!!!!  I love your new additions!  I think that the Annas are my favorite, followed by the Marelenas!  I'm sorry you hurt your knee.  Hopefully you will be back in heels in no time.


----------



## bling*lover

*Nat:* They are all fab, but I actually like the black lucifer better on you ( but the beige are hot aswell) And your maralena's.... well they pretty much speak for themselves! Congrats on all of them!
*Roussel:* Congrats on your greissimos, they are gorgeous and that purple is fab on you!
*Yazzie:* Congrats on your beige spikes they are awesome, I'm actually starting to like the yolanda spikes a little more than the vp's now!


----------



## clothingguru

*tiger:* I think they are PERFECT ON YOU!!!!  I LOVE them! I WANT them! They are camel color right? KEEP THEM! 
*yazzie*: The beige yolanda spikes are UNREAL! Congrats!
*roussel*:  Those purple greissimo's are gorgeous on you!!!!!!


----------



## 9distelle

ntntgo said:


> The Annas & Marlenas are signed.
> And the Cork Pigalles are my new comfy faves.



Congrats! They look great on you!!!


----------



## 9distelle

roussel said:


> Purple Suede Greissimos came today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash



Beautiful CLs!!


----------



## ntntgo

*Tiger*-love them. Perfect color on you
*Yazzie*-I might just have to break down and get those. I do love them.

Thank you all for your honest input. I agree with you that the Lucifer Bow, was one of my "ooh have to have it" shoes. Then, in the words of my friend *Duke*, "meh". Not over the moon about them. Plus, they kill. No wonder they're called Lucifer. And 1 size is too small & the next is too big. So, I think they're both going back. Too many others coming out that I want. I can always count on you guys to be honest. You're my best mirror.

Oh I do want to point out something to *shoesanddogs:*
I think that you and I are the only ones that in all of our modeling shots that show the bottoms of our shoes, you can see dog fur on the bottom of our brand new red soles.


----------



## Theren

ntn the marlinas are Devine.. as for the bows.. I dunno I just cat get into them..


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

icecreamom said:


> My Bibis



love your new Bibis!!  I want those too!!


----------



## icecreamom

Sorry I took so long to come back and thank everybody... school kept me busy that last couples of days... but I'm finally free and ready to enjoy the holidays! 

 *Redbottomlover*, *KK*,* phiphi*,* cts900*,* clothing* , *ct462*, *authentic*, *karwood*, *duke* :shame:, *blinglover *,* babyontheway* (yes he totally is, not only my boss but my dearest friend)  

*ntntgo* Thank you my dear, talking to you encouraged me to keep looking for them! And I'm so glad I did  BTW, Why don't you like the Lucifer bows? They look amazing (the black ones are the best) sorry to read about your knee, I hope you get well soon 

*regeens*, lady! those Miss Boxe are gorgeous... what a beautiful shade of purple!

*filif*, the egoutina is my favorite CL boot, they look so comfy yet cool!

*DeeDee*, another Orlando girl! We totally need to plan something this coming year! Your espadrilles are super cute

*shoesanddogs*, beautiful shoes! So fab! and ready for the holiday parties!

*phiphi*, I love the color on those! Congrats 

*Minamiz*, I need some leopard in my life... you've inspired me! hehehe

*roussel*, I already told you how much I loved them on the Fall's thread. But they deserve another 

*tigertrixie* I think they look great on you!

*yazzie* Spikes, Spikes  They are perfect!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

CRISPEDROSA said:


> love your new Bibis!! I want those too!!


 

Thank you!  And yes, you have to get them too!


----------



## NYCGIRLY

my new boots!!


----------



## Kamabenz

Hey guys, I just signed up to this forum after reading comments and looking at lots of awesome pics from you guys.

My mom bought the Alti 160 suede boots in black a while ago and only wore them once. After complaining that they killed her feet, she said I should take them before she threw them out because looking at them reminded her of the pain lol. I was super happy to hear this, but I cannot fit into them! The zipper stops at my calves, and for the life of me, I cannot get the zipper higher! Even with tights on lol.

Does anyone know whether I would be able to stretch them out somehow or have them cut and put a new zipper on?

Thanks,
Kama


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

soooo many amazing CLs! congrats everyone!


----------



## Kamabenz

NYCGIRLY said:


> my new boots!!



Awesome boots! 
Doesn't it hurt to cross your legs like that? lol


----------



## label24

I love them!!!!


----------



## Ilgin

NYCGIRLY said:


> my new boots!!


 
Perfection!


----------



## ct462

I love the new spike yolandas and the spike boots! Gorgeous and risky!


----------



## MadameElle

Nice spikey shoes and boots ladies.


----------



## taydev

Kamabenz said:


> Hey guys, I just signed up to this forum after reading comments and looking at lots of awesome pics from you guys.
> 
> My mom bought the Alti 160 suede boots in black a while ago and only wore them once. After complaining that they killed her feet, she said I should take them before she threw them out because looking at them reminded her of the pain lol. I was super happy to hear this, but I cannot fit into them! The zipper stops at my calves, and for the life of me, I cannot get the zipper higher! Even with tights on lol.
> 
> Does anyone know whether I would be able to stretch them out somehow or have them cut and put a new zipper on?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kama


I'm sorry to hear that. Unfortunately I don't wear louboutin boots 'cause I'd have the same problem. Have you searched for another thread on this matter? I'm sure someone here may have been in the same predicament. Hope everything works out for you


----------



## fashion.victim

my first CL shoes 

bibi in brown


----------



## *Magdalena*

Kamabenz said:


> Hey guys, I just signed up to this forum after reading comments and looking at lots of awesome pics from you guys.
> 
> My mom bought the Alti 160 suede boots in black a while ago and only wore them once. After complaining that they killed her feet, she said I should take them before she threw them out because looking at them reminded her of the pain lol. I was super happy to hear this, but I cannot fit into them! The zipper stops at my calves, and for the life of me, I cannot get the zipper higher! Even with tights on lol.
> 
> Does anyone know whether I would be able to stretch them out somehow or have them cut and put a new zipper on?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kama



take them to a cobbler-hopefully he'll be able to stretch them for you. Last year, I had my Ginerva boots stretched and it totally helped.


----------



## Luv n bags

Love all the spikes!  And the Bibi's are so pretty!


----------



## *Magdalena*

ntntgo said:


> So I've been really lazy.  Here are some.  Will post the rest later.  No excuse but I did hurt my knee badly and it's painful to do the pictures.  I remembered after I did these that there were more but I was too lazy to do anymore.
> Let me know your opinion on the Lucifer Bows.  I had to have them, now, I don't love them.



Hey Nat, I also had the beige ones sent to me and I am not in love....not sure why. I think the bow is waaaay too big for the little Pigalle toebox. they are definitely very pretty, just not for me


----------



## l.a_girl19

shoesanddogs said:


> Thanks to all for your comments...I am in love with these new ones. Here are some modeling shots.


STUNNING!!!!!! Are they from the online louboutin store? They look great!!!!

Congrats on all the new additions guyz!!!!!


----------



## Kamabenz

Thank you Taydev and Magdalena!! I'll try that


----------



## rdgldy

ntntgo said:


> Oh I do want to point out something to *shoesanddogs:*
> I think that you and I are the only ones that in all of our modeling shots that show the bottoms of our shoes, you can see dog fur on the bottom of our brand new red soles.




So funny,* Nat*!!  My two fur babies are non-shedding, so that is why you don't see the dog hair!!


----------



## shoesanddogs

ntntgo said:


> Oh I do want to point out something to *shoesanddogs:*
> I think that you and I are the only ones that in all of our modeling shots that show the bottoms of our shoes, you can see dog fur on the bottom of our brand new red soles.



LOL I was hoping to sneak that past you guys!    At least I'm not alone, then...

*l.a._girl19*: Thanks!  They are from Jeffrey in Atlanta.


----------



## missgiannina

Alta Boutons!!!!!!!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *missgiannina*, they are awesome!


----------



## gheaden

Great additions everyone!


----------



## FlipDiver

Just got my New Simple 120 from Bluefly for a great deal.  Unfortunately, the only size they had in stock (36 - my usual CL size) runs HUGE on me in this style.  I am 75% returning them, unless I can make them work somehow.  Otherwise, they're going back tomorrow.  If I return them I'll post it in the Fall 2010 Sale Return thread.  

Here's a crappy cell phone pic because I'm too depressed about my bad luck in CLs recently to break out my nice camera:


----------



## aoqtpi

Rousell - love that colour!
shoesanddogs - so pretty! And sparkly 
tigertrixie - IMO a slightly lighter colour would look better, but those are gorgeous shoes regardless
yazziestar - those are fierce! I've always wondered though, would you poke yourself when crossing your legs? Maybe I'm just clumsy, but I feel like I might injure myself in those shoes :shame:


----------



## gheaden

Wife received her shoes, they are stunning, she says please don't mind the toes-pedi tomorrow


----------



## BattyBugs

Kamabenz said:


> Hey guys, I just signed up to this forum after reading comments and looking at lots of awesome pics from you guys.
> 
> My mom bought the Alti 160 suede boots in black a while ago and only wore them once. After complaining that they killed her feet, she said I should take them before she threw them out because looking at them reminded her of the pain lol. I was super happy to hear this, but I cannot fit into them! The zipper stops at my calves, and for the life of me, I cannot get the zipper higher! Even with tights on lol.
> 
> Does anyone know whether I would be able to stretch them out somehow or have them cut and put a new zipper on?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kama


 
Kama,

They can absolutely be made to fit. One of the SAs at the Dallas boutique takes her knee-high boots to the cobbler and has a custom fit gusset put into the calf to make it fit. It doesn't cost her a lot & they fit perfect. There is a cobbler thread in the reference section, that should lead you to a reliable cobbler in your area. Good luck!


----------



## BattyBugs

Okay, I was busy taking long overdue photos and got way behind. Please forgive me for the general congratulations on all of the amazing new arrivals.


----------



## Luv n bags

gheaden said:


> Wife received her shoes, they are stunning, she says please don't mind the toes-pedi tomorrow


 
What a lucky wife to have a husband who buys her shoes!  They look lovely on her.


----------



## Kamabenz

You guys are awesome in this forum! I'm excited I joined  Thanks

Amazing boots *Missgiannina*!!


----------



## cts900

*gheaden: *Please tell the Mrs. these are lovely on her!  The color is soooooo amazing against her skin tone. LOVE!  

*Flip*: Sory about the fit, hun. It happens to us all....

*missgiannina*: Fierce! 

*fashion:* Those are delicious! 

*NYCGIRLY:* I love them. So fun! 

*yazzie:* I love the color. It is TDF!

*tiger:* I think the color is really pretty on you. 

*shoes*: Thanks for the lovely modeling shots! 

*roussel*: One of my favorite CLs of all time and they look fabulous on you. 

*ntntgo*: I have never seen a cork Pigalle and I LOVE them!!!!!! 

*Minamiz*: I think those are so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Minamiz *- Gorgeous!  I totally  the open clics!
*Nat *- Love all the new additions!  I honestly love the black lucifer bows, but not the tan - and they looked a little big for you.  Glad to hear you decided to exchange them for something better!
*roussel* -  They are STUNNING!
*shoesanddogs* -  Thanks for the modeling pics - they look like they were made for you!
*tiger* - I love them!  I don't think they are your true nude, but I think they do compliment your skin.
*yazzie* - OMG!!!  Your pics are making me want a pair so badly!
*NYCGIRLY* - Gorgeous!  I love them .  
*fashion* - Congrats on your first pair!  They are beautiful!
*missgiannnina* - Wow!  i've loved the Alta Boutons since I saw them on VB and they are even more beautfiul close up!
*Flip* - sorry they didn't work out for you.  I hope you find a new pair to cheer you up soon!
*gheaden* - I freaking LOVE red karey - the NPs are gorgeous!


----------



## calisurf

Minibouts -- thank you indypup for posting in D&S and for all of you for the opportunity to share!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

bling*lover said:


> *Yazzie:* Congrats on your beige spikes they are awesome, I'm actually starting to like the yolanda spikes a little more than the vp's now!


Thank you! I felt the same way. first I wanted VPs but was on the fence about them so they went back. then I saw other peoples yolandas and they fit the bill. 



BattyBugs said:


> I can never get get enough of spikes. Congrats Yolanda!


Thank you Batty!



clothingguru said:


> *yazzie*: The beige yolanda spikes are UNREAL! Congrats!


thank you CG!




icecreamom said:


> *yazzie* Spikes, Spikes  They are perfect!!!!


Thank you icecreammom!



ct462 said:


> I love the new spike yolandas and the spike boots! Gorgeous and risky!


thank you ct!



MadameElle said:


> Nice spikey shoes and boots ladies.


thanks twin!



tigertrixie said:


> Love all the spikes!  And the Bibi's are so pretty!


 thanks tiger!



aoqtpi said:


> yazziestar - those are fierce! I've always wondered though, would you poke yourself when crossing your legs? Maybe I'm just clumsy, but I feel like I might injure myself in those shoes :shame:


thank you! ok so I put them on and tried crossing and un crossing and so far no injury. I hadn't even thought of that so I had to try.



cts900 said:


> *yazzie:* I love the color. It is TDF!


Thank you CTS! I wish my camera showed the color more accurately. its even more yummier than the pics.



LouboutinNerd said:


> *yazzie* - OMG!!!  Your pics are making me want a pair so badly!


&


ntntgo said:


> Yazzie-I might just have to break down and get those. I do love them.


LouboutinNerd and ntngo
thank you! and you guys should ...they are so much better in real life, and sexy and pretty comfy, and so shiny, ...says the little enabling voice.

 
I hope I didn't miss anyone...If I did Im sorry and Thank you!! I love being able to share my excitement over new shoes with everyone here!


----------



## cts900

Those are gorgeous, *cali*! Congrats!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *Dessye* for posting these in D&S and to *rdgldy*, *indy*, and *laureen *for your generous help in identifying the color of my new (to me) Camel Patent Very Prive: 











Thank you so much for letting me share!


----------



## calisurf

cts900 said:


> Those are gorgeous, *cali*! Congrats!



Thanks 

I was bumming that it rained this morning  but did the switch-out-at-work-shoe trick


----------



## calisurf

^cts - shoe twins!!!!

Yay!  I love!  You are going to look awesome in them!  

_(like the color of the nail polish too)_


----------



## rdgldy

*cts*, I didn't identify it too well, but the camel looks beautiful on you.


----------



## gheaden

cts900 said:


> Thank you *Dessye* for posting these in D&S and to *rdgldy*, *indy*, and *laureen *for your generous help in identifying the color of my new (to me) Camel Patent Very Prive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!


 
Looking good.


----------



## SassySarah

CTS - gorgeous!  Shoe twins!!!


----------



## NANI1972

I got these on sale, but later found them on ebay and the seller did a fab BIN for me and she was uber sweet!

*Black Kid Guierrere boots.*


----------



## Minamiz

Cali, Cts and Nani 

Dang now I need to add to my ever increasing list!


----------



## heatherB

FlipDiver said:


> Just got my New Simple 120 from Bluefly for a great deal. Unfortunately, the only size they had in stock (36 - my usual CL size) runs HUGE on me in this style. I am 75% returning them, unless I can make them work somehow. Otherwise, they're going back tomorrow. If I return them I'll post it in the Fall 2010 Sale Return thread.
> 
> *Here's a crappy cell phone pic because I'm too depressed about my bad luck in CLs recently to break out my nice camera:*


 Awww, *Flip*  Your luck will turn around. I'm 100% sure!


----------



## taydev

WOW NANI1972! Those look so much better when its worn. I was debating about getting these but I've never tried them on, nor seen them on anyone. Lookn' good


----------



## missgiannina

so many BEAUTIFUL new additions, you ladies look lovely...and thank you for all of your nice comments!


----------



## cts900

Thank you ladies and gent for your lovely comments! 

*NANI*! Those are badass! 

*Sassy*: Shoe twins! I am honored! 

*gheaden*: I am always so complimented when you comment.  Thank you, my sweet tPF angel. 

*rdgldy*: lol. That light was seriously misleading! I am delighted though.  It was a win-win for me and I am very grateful for your help and kind words. 

*cali*: Thanks so much city and shoe twin!


----------



## stilly

*cali* - Love the minibouts...they look great on you!!!

*cts* - Those VPs look so sexy on you!!!


----------



## phiphi

thanks ladies for the kind words! so happy to have found the LGs!

*nat* - they are great, but glad you decided to switch out the lucifers. 
*yazzie* - omg. love. that is all.
*shoes* they are gorgeous! congratulations
*tiger* wow! beautiful!
*roussel* congrats on the greissimos. that purple is amazing
*nyc* the don jons are fierce
*fashion* congrats on the bibis!
*missgianna* the booties!! can't wait to see mod pics!
*flip* sorry to hear about sizing. hope you can find another pair in your size soon!
*gheaden* the NPs look fabulous on *mrs. h*
*cali* minibouts are happiness. congrats!
*cts* wowee!! the camel VPs are AH-MA-ZING on you! just gorgeous!
*nani* congrats on the guerriere!


----------



## aoqtpi

Nani - great boots! Perfect for winter


----------



## ct462

cts, your new camel VP's are so flattering to your skin tone. May I add I love the nail polish


----------



## BattyBugs

Cali: Congrats on the Minibouts.
Cts: Love the VPs.
Nani: The Guierrere are so hot in kid.


----------



## cts900

*ct*:  Thank you!  No CL "nude" is perfect for me but this camel is the closest I have come so far.  Thank you also for the compliment on my nail polish, which was a cheap brand I bought at Target (can't remember the name right this minute).  Love the color name: *Commander in Chic*. 

sweet *phi*: Thank you, my friend.  It was love at first sight. 
*
stilly*: Thank you for the wonderful compliment.

*batty*: Thank you so much!


----------



## BattyBugs

I was going to do a reveal thread, but I've already posted both pair on my collection thread.

Ballacorta Flats in Pink Greasepaint.







Nude Kid VPs






Did I mention they have spikes!?


----------



## cts900

^^Two incredible new additions! HUGE congrats on both!


----------



## MadameElle

Batty...I'm loving the beige vp spikes and red flats.  Did you get the vp spikes from Saks?  LOVE both of them.


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you cts & MadameEllle.

Yes, yhe VPs did come from Saks. I think they look okay on me & the fit is perfect. Any bigger and they would fall off. Any smaller and my toes would hang over the end. A little strippy at the top of the inside heel, should keep my skinny heels in place. Now, I just need to learn to walk in them.


----------



## taydev

BattyBugs I die fot those beige VP spikes!!! they look amazing!


----------



## clothingguru

*flip:* Congrats on a great pair!!! 

*gheaden*: Love the shoes on the lovely wifey! 

*nanny:* Those boots are SCHMEXY!!!! Congrats! 

*batty*: The beige spikes are so fierce and love the greasepaint!!!! 

*cts:* OMG  the CAMEL color is DIVINE!  I am in LOVE!!! 
They look exquisite on you! Congrats on an amazing find! 

*cali:* They look amazing on you!

*missg*: Lovely bootie boots!!!! HOT!

*Fashion.V:* Congrats on a great pair!!! 

*NYC:* Those are FIERCE and FIERCE can be! WOW! COngrats!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Cali*, *Nani*, and *cts900 *Three lucky ladies taking advantage of the D&S Thread!  Congrats to all of you!, the new purchases are great


----------



## KlassicKouture

I am envying all of these nude shoes! Want want want!!

Great purchases, everyone!


----------



## BattyBugs

taydev, clothing, KK.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Nani:* Now I want those boots!  ARGH.  Gorgeous!

*cts:* Camel patent twins!   They are stunning on you!

*cali:* Love the Minibouts on you!

*batty:* Both pairs are gorgeous!!!! So jealous!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Duke!


----------



## phiphi

OMG *batty* both pairs look awesome on you! congrats my dear. you rock them!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*calisurf *- Gorgeous!  I love the color of those minibouts!
*cts* - I have to say it again - the VPs are a stunning addition to your lovely collection!  The color looks gorgeous against your skin!
*Nani* - The boots are awesome!  Congrats on getting such a great deal!
*Batty* - two stunning additions!  I am totally  over those studded VPs!


----------



## cts900

Thank you again for the kind words, *LouboutinNerd*.  I truly appreciate them.  

*Duke*: Ever since I saw you in the camel patent, I knew I needed it in my collection.  You inspired me, love! 
*
Klassic*: You need some nudes, KK!  You will not regret it. 

*icecreamom*: The angels who post is D&S are incredible.  I am so grateful! 

*clothingguru*: I am delighted that you like the color so much.  I have that in-between skin tone where nudes are too light and camels are a little off.  But darn-it if I don't love 'em--perfect "nude" or not! Thank you, my friend.


----------



## calisurf

Thank you  Dukeprincess, louboutinnerd, stilly, phiphi, battybugs, clothingguru, icecreammom, minamiz!

Batty  divine nude spikes!  
Nani  amazing guierrere boots!  HTF!  Congrats!


----------



## Minamiz

Batty you are singlehandedly killing me with scores!

Holy spikes and VP's wherever did u find them or is there some new run I don't know about


----------



## Mittens34

cts900 said:


> Thank you *Dessye* for posting these in D&S and to *rdgldy*, *indy*, and *laureen *for your generous help in identifying the color of my new (to me) Camel Patent Very Prive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!



cts900 the VPs look perfect on you. They look perfect with your skin tone.


----------



## Mittens34

BattyBugs said:


> I was going to do a reveal thread, but I've already posted both pair on my collection thread.
> 
> Ballacorta Flats in Pink Greasepaint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Kid VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention they have spikes!?




I love the spikes. They look great on you!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Batty - love both pairs!  The beige vp spikes look great on you! You'll master then in no time.


----------



## NANI1972

Bought these from Horatio about a month ago from a very sweet SA! The skin on these are TDF! 

My HG: Lucido Watersnake AD!


----------



## aoqtpi

NANI1972 said:


> Bought these from Horatio about a month ago from a very sweet SA! The skin on these are TDF!
> 
> My HG: Lucido Watersnake AD!



OMG those are GORG! I'm looking for a python for the next pair, and seeing these amazing shoes makes me want them even more. You wear them so well, congrats on finding a HG


----------



## calisurf

^^Nani - gorgeous!!!  They are beautiful!


----------



## icecreamom

Congrats Nani! They are lovely!


----------



## SassySarah

OMG Nani you are on a roll!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cts900

Mittens34 said:


> cts900 the VPs look perfect on you. They look perfect with your skin tone.



Thank you, dear! 

*NANI*: Those are the most beautiful exotics I have seen to date.  I am not usually an exotics type of gal but I think you have converted me!


----------



## xiaoxiao

I Dont even know where to begin with those beautiful purchases, ladies! This thread is moving way too fast for me! But batty, oh my what a beautiful pair! I know you like lower heels but I am so excited to see that you chose the spikes to break your habit!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Nani*, they are awesome!


----------



## 9distelle

NANI1972 said:


> Bought these from Horatio about a month ago from a very sweet SA! The skin on these are TDF!
> 
> My HG: Lucido Watersnake AD!



Congrats!!! They look beautiful on you!


----------



## phiphi

*nani* - congratulations! love when one of us finds an HG! they are gorgeous on you!


----------



## nillacobain

So many gorgeous new additions *ladies*!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the ADs on you, Nani. Congratulations on scoring such a gorgeous pair!


----------



## BattyBugs

Last pair for me for a while, unless I follow the one in, one out rule. I've been really bad lately.


----------



## Kamabenz

^^^Batty they're sooo cutee! Awesome pair!


----------



## SassySarah

*Batty *- love them!  You've really gotten into the spikes lately haven't you??? Now if someone makes you mad you can just kick them!


----------



## jadorelouboutin

i just posted a video of my louboutin collection on youtube. 
it features the maudissima i just got in. 

i wanted to start a thread for my collection, but don't have privileges yet bc i just joined, and my other username got de-activated due to unuse for too long! (had emailed the administrator like it told me to.but no response)

well here is the video if it's allowed:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcNZ0lPdIhw

video title: my collection of louboutins 
video username: acqofanaesthete

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

BattyBugs said:


> Last pair for me for a while, unless I follow the one in, one out rule. I've been really bad lately.



nice pair!! these were on sale at the madison nyc store for $497 if anyone is looking for them!

CC


----------



## Theren

nani- Those are beautiful!
batty- i looovvve them@


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

love the new additions everyone!!! Batty -those spikes are hot!!


----------



## Theren

^ what are THOSE in your avitar?


----------



## clothingguru

*Batty:*Omg i love love the red spiked piggie flats!!!!! Just for research purposes....are these by chance on sale? I really hope so! I need them! 

*Nani*: I love the AD's on you! I need to get me these shoes tooo!!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

for all the nice congratulations and comments. Clothing, you'll be happy to know that they are on sale at the CL Boutiques. Dallas has them and so does Horatio (which is where I found them in the size I wanted). Including shipping and my sales tax, they totaled a smidge over $666


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous spikes *Batty* and the red is a good color choice congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, bling. 

It seems that the older I get, the brighter I get, color-wise. I've really been getting a kick out of adding color to my shoe closet.


----------



## phiphi

*batty* - those studded flats are just awesome. love them, especially in the red. great addition!!! you're on a roll!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Phi. I just realized that I am on a 4 pair in one week roll and must stop. :lolots:


----------



## phiphi

^^ LOL!! that's a good roll, *batty*!!


----------



## gheaden

LN-She loves the color too, thanks for the compliment.
Cali-those minibouts look great on you.  I am trying to snag the missus a pair.
*Nani*-perfect winter boots.  Watersnake goes well with your complexion.
Phiphi and Clothing-
Batty-you have some great additions; they all look great on you, especially the greaspaint!


----------



## erinmiyu

BattyBugs said:


> for all the nice congratulations and comments. Clothing, you'll be happy to know that they are on sale at the CL Boutiques. Dallas has them and so does Horatio (which is where I found them in the size I wanted). Including shipping and my sales tax, they totaled a *smidge over $666*


i love that that is the total  they look great on you, *batty*!


----------



## Theren

This is the ebay auction photo.. but I ended up with these for a whopping $175


----------



## shoesanddogs

My final pair from my trip to Atlanta last week (final count=4 from the trip!) appeared at the end of the week.  My DH was so wonderful and pointed out that even though these are the same style as the other pair I bought (in nude)...they look totally different.    Therefore, I should just get both.  

...so...lady peep sling 150s in mini black glitter with red glitter toe.  












And modeling shots--











And now I have to cut myself off for a bit--unless, of course, I see something I can't live without.


----------



## l.a_girl19

WOW! Great pair *shoesanddogs*!!!


----------



## cts900

*shoesanddogs*: Those are outta-this-world gorgeous. I love glitter! 

*Theren*: The color is lovely. Can't wait to see them on you!

*Batty*: Love 'em batty. So fun and fierce!


----------



## ntntgo

WOW!!! I've been off for a few days (daddy's back in the hospital) but OMG have you girls done some damage.
Everyone's new adds are so beautiful.  Love them all.  Yeah for everyone!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

:santawave:  gheaden, erin, cts, ntntgo!

What a great deal, Theren! Love the color!

Gorgeous LP Slings, shoes!


----------



## bling*lover

*Theren:* congrats they are fab, i'm in love with the jade!
*shoesanddogs:* They are awesome, I love that the toe is glitter aswell. Congrats on your lady peep and they look great on you!


----------



## gheaden

*shoesanddogs*-IRL those shoes are amazing, such a great score.


----------



## SassySarah

Shoesandogs  the glitters!


----------



## BellaShoes

Theren! They are so pretty...

Shoesanddogs... Gorgeous mini glitters!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new CLs ladies! *shoesanddogs- *the mini glitter lady peeps are sooooo pretty!


----------



## shoesanddogs

*l.a_girl19*, *cts900*, *ntntgo*, *battybugs*, *bling*lover*, *gheaden*, *sassysarah*, *bellashoes*, *dezynrbaglaydee*--thanks so much!!  I guess I am partial to glitter... now to find somewhere to wear all this glitter to!


----------



## BattyBugs

Anywhere and everywhere, shoes!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Theren*- Congrats on such a great deal. Lovely color.

*shoesanddogs*- Gorgeous!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Nani* - They are truly stunning!  Huge congrats on finding your HG!
*Batty* - Wow!!  I think the red is officially my favorite color of the studded pigalle flats.  They are gorgeous!
*jadore* - Great video!  Thanks for sharing!
*Theren*  - Awesome deal!  The color is TDF!
*shoesanddogs* - You are on a roll!  I just love the red glitter toe!


----------



## Theren

Bella, Miss, and Nerd thank you ladies so much.. This is the 2nd cheapest pair of Louboutins I've snagged up and I adore the color.. Now I have to figure out exactly what to wear them with.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Umm... _Everything!!!_


----------



## aoqtpi

Those are amazing shoesanddogs!


----------



## shoesanddogs

*Miss_Q*, *LouboutinNerd*, *aoqtpi*, 

I AM on a bit of a roll...but must stop.  Unless there's something I just HAVE to have (off to the deals/steals thread...:shame:...)

And *Theren*--I LOVE the color!  Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## PANda_USC

*theren*, gorgeous color!!

*shoesanddogs*, omg, the glitter is out of this world!! They are spectacular!


----------



## PANda_USC

Just received my pre-loved Ariella Clous in Anthracite with Multicolor Studs. I am in LOVE!


----------



## calisurf

^ Congrats Panda!!!  They are so cool!  I am so glad someone here got them!


----------



## jenayb

Those are fierce, *panda*!


----------



## clothingguru

*Panda:* Congrats G! They are so fierce!!! 

*shoes: *LOVE them! They are amazing on you! 

*theren*: Love the color! COngrats!


----------



## Clooky001

Please help - I really don't no what to buy MBB Leopard pony skin, gressimo multi colour or lady peep jade sling????  I unfortunately can't have them all   x x
I think the gressimo would be wicked for summer as would go with everything but love love them all!! X


----------



## jenayb

Clooky001 said:


> Please help - I really don't no what to buy MBB Leopard pony skin, gressimo multi colour or lady peep jade sling????  I unfortunately can't have them all   x x
> I think the gressimo would be wicked for summer as would go with everything but love love them all!! X



I think you'll have better luck posting your question here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...should-i-get-post-opinion-seeking-549422.html


----------



## phiphi

*panda* - OMG those are amazing on you!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Batty - I love the red studded pigalle flats. They are awsome!
jadore - Great video! Thanks for sharing!
Theren - Awesome deal! Love the color!
shoesanddogs- So gorgeous, I love them!
Panda- Wow, fabulous. They look so glamorous!

Thanks ladies for the nice compliments on my Guirrere boots and Watersnake ADs. I LUV them!


----------



## Theren

Ladies thank you so much! panda.. those are so hot.. they are on my to get list.. but right now ive banned myself.


----------



## Minamiz

Panda my tongue is hanging out of my mouth 
Theren that was an amazing deal how could u not buy them?
Shoes fabulous pair they're so hot 

I've been lagging behind on pics so here are 3 pairs that just arrived.

Pink Hyper Prives











Leopard Perverse flats


----------



## Minamiz

Black Patent VPs


----------



## jenayb

Wow *Mina*! I love all three... I can't even decide which I like the most! Great haul!


----------



## Theren

mina those flats... wow!


----------



## bling*lover

*Panda:* They are awesome congrats!
*Mina:* congrats they are all fab but those flats are so cute!


----------



## Minamiz

*Jenay *I was a little shocked at how many pairs have been streaming through the door lately :shame:  I seem to be following in many footsteps here....several in and more on the way!

*Theren *thanks I just love these flats but the real hero is Batty who posted pics of these from her local consignment.  I still have to get them re-soled but they are in fantastic shape and oh so comfortable.

*Bling *the perverse is such an amazing style...I wish I could buy them in all colors.

I've got a few more to post.  Eventas and Iowas to round out the MJ section.


----------



## calisurf

Mina- one of my HGs!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Minamiz

^ Huh wha me I did, I mean I have one of oh yes I see in your siggy......

Is it just me or are the HP's a wee bit more comfy than the VP's?  I mean the pitch is not as steep.  I just feel more solid in them.

Cali when u get ur u will absolutely love the color...my crap phone pics makes everything look yellow but they are truly bubblegum yum!


----------



## *MJ*

*Panda* Congrats!! Those boots are sexy as hell!!

*shoesanddogs* LOVE the Nude and Black Glitters!! They are stunning, and you wear them well!

*theren* What a fab deal!! Love the color!!

*Mina* WOW!! Three gorgeous pair!! Those pink HP made my heart skip a beat!! Congrats!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Mina - love how the pink matches your nail polish! Congrats on your new three pairs!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Louboutin & Nani!

Panda, those are so amazing. I love them!
Mina, such lovely new additions. Gorgeous!


----------



## Jönathan

*Mina,* Congrats!! Beautiful additions and they look amazing on you as well.


----------



## KlassicKouture

BattyBugs said:


> Thank you, Phi. I just realized that I am on a 4 pair in one week roll and must stop. :lolots:


 
Keep rolling, *Batty*! Keep rolling!! 



Great color AND deal, *Theren*! 

Oh *Nani*, those AD's are incredible! 

*jadore*, you have QUITE a family!! Whoa!!! 

*shoes*, those are gorgeous! And your DH is awesome!!

I think I'm falling for the Ariella Clou's, *PANda*! Super cool!!

*Mina*, the color of those HP's is TDF! 

*sorry I'm jumping all over the thread lol*


----------



## Miss_Q

*Bronze Scissor Girls *








*Purple Suede Greissimo*






*Black Bikiki*


----------



## phiphi

great haul *mina*!
*missQ* - love all three! congrats dear!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*panda- *I've alway loved these! 

*mina- *great buys! 

*Miss_Q- *Mama got some new shoes! they are all great, but I LOVE the purple Greissimos! enjoy them!


----------



## Minamiz

*MJ *I just love pink...as u can see y my avi....these HP's are my favorite so far!
*Aoqtpi *ty, love the pink polish even though we're in Holiday red now....
*Batty* TY my lovely for the tip on the flats....have u been back by any chance?  they were sooooo nice there!
*Jonathan* many thanks!
*KK* I realized that I love bright colors and prints so now turning toward more staple type pairs for balance ha if there's even such a thing.  I do need studs in my life too!
*PhiPhi* ty  ur collection is tdf!
*Dez* I need ur MBB more than anything...I hope they look half as good on me!

*Miss_Q* Great things come in 3's!  Loving all the variety and colors.  That purple is so lush!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*PANda* - the AC look gorgeous on you!  Congrats on such an amazing find!
*minamiz* - Three amazing shoes!  I love the pop of color on the HPs!
*Miss_Q* - Great haul!  I adore the scissor girls, and I'm glad to see them pop up again!


----------



## jenayb

Oooohhh I LOVE those Scissor Girls!!


----------



## shoesanddogs

Thanks *PANda_USC*, *clothingguru*, *NANI1972*, *minamiz*, **MJ**, *KlassicKouture* (yep, my DH is a great enabler...)

*PANda_USC*--those are FIERCE!

*minamiz*...I love your pink HPs!  And could your nail polish match more perfectly?  

*Miss_Q*...there are those stunning purple gressimos again!  Every time I see them, I'm in love. And the bikkis...so jealous.  Great finds!!


----------



## Theren

KK Thanks! 
Miss those bikkis are incredible!


----------



## cts900

*Miss_Q*: They are all gorgeous and I adore the SGs! Love the bronze!

*Mina*: Yay shoe twin! Love them all and especially the pink HPs! 

*PANda*: Those are just beyond fierce.  Damn!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Panda:* Those are fierce girl! 

*Mina:* I love each and every pair!  Congrats! 

*miss Q:* You are going to be the hottest Mommy to walk in daycare!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Minamiz said:


> *Dez* I need ur MBB more than anything...I hope they look half as good on me!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> thank you so much! My best CL purchase ever! You need a pair in your collection!


----------



## mimi14

PANda_USC said:


> Just received my pre-loved Ariella Clous in Anthracite with Multicolor Studs. I am in LOVE!



I loveeeeeeeeeeeeee the Ariella Clous. They're like my ultimate ultimate holy grail.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Boy, do I have quite a story for these! Purple satin Gabine's, finally here.


----------



## jenayb

*Kk*.. I die! That colour is breathtaking on you!


----------



## jenayb

I got a very unexpected surprise today.....

I received the Lady Peep as a gift, much to my surprise and excitement; however, I'm not sure I can make these work. 

Who all has these, and who tried and failed?


----------



## ct462

Congrats Jenay, is it from your supportive DBF?


----------



## MDM

KlassicKouture said:
			
		

> Boy, do I have quite a story for these! Purple satin Gabine's, finally here.



Beautiful, *KK*!  And what's the story?  *taps foot*


----------



## jenayb

ct462 said:


> Congrats Jenay, is it from your supportive DBF?



Lol!!! He isn't that supportive!


----------



## cts900

*Klassic*: The color is gorgeous! So perfect for your skin tone. 

*jenay*: Congrats on such a fabulous gift.  I cannot help as I do not own them but I wanna see!


----------



## ct462

I heard he liked it so he's going to put a ring on it  Let's see the Lady Peeps! Why don't they work??


----------



## calisurf

Nice gift!!!  I have the LPs, went TTS.    what else you need to know?


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *Klassic*: The color is gorgeous! So perfect for your skin tone.
> 
> *jenay*: Congrats on such a fabulous gift.  I cannot help as I do not own them but I wanna see!



Thank you TC!!



ct462 said:


> I heard he liked it so he's going to put a ring on it  Let's see the Lady Peeps! Why don't they work??



Lmao! They are a real bish to walk in. Ugh. 



calisurf said:


> Nice gift!!!  I have the LPs, went TTS.    what else you need to know?



Hmm. How do you walk in them? I'm a pretty seasoned heels gal but dang......


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*KK *- The color of the Gabins is TDF!  And, we would realllllly like to hear the story behind them!
*jenay* - Don't have them, but I hope you can make them work!  What's wrong with them?


----------



## calisurf

jenaywins said:


> Thank you TC!!
> 
> Lmao! They are a real bish to walk in. Ugh.
> 
> Hmm. How do you walk in them? I'm a pretty seasoned heels gal but dang......



I've been slowly getting to that height - 140s and 150s have been my mainstay this season.  So I guess it's probably mostly a practice thing, I don't have any great insight, like the piggy wiggle/bounce   But maybe another pair in that height that is a little more forgiving than the patent.  (yeah, my advice is to buy another pair to make this pair work - I guess I got nothing) Sorry!


----------



## jenayb

Well, I wore them out from the bedroom to the family room to show my mother in law.. Maybe they aren't that bad to walk in.  I think I can make these work!!!

Here is a pic:


----------



## shoesanddogs

*jenay*--I don't have the LP pumps (although I did try on the framboise, which was tdf and I was so tempted...), but I'm still practicing on my lady peep slings--not used to the 150s yet, but I have faith.  I did go a half size up and they're still snug.  

Gorgeous pictures!!  And...what a gift!  Congrats!  I hope they work for you!!


----------



## jenayb

And actually, that reminds me that I have been a terrible slacker. I've actually been lucky enough to acquire several new pairs as of late. May I share some terrible quality cell phone pics? 

Spiked Pigalle Flats 






Eugoustina Boots






AND these... Oh boy. When I update my collection thread, I'll post the story of these babies. But for now..

(*NANI!*)

Leopard Madame Butterfly Pump 120


----------



## jenayb

shoesanddogs said:


> *jenay*--I don't have the LP pumps (although I did try on the framboise, which was tdf and I was so tempted...), but I'm still practicing on my lady peep slings--not used to the 150s yet, but I have faith.  I did go a half size up and they're still snug.
> 
> Gorgeous pictures!!  And...what a gift!  Congrats!  I hope they work for you!!



Thank you! 

I would imagine the slings to be far more unstable than mine, so perhaps these are the best stepping stone......


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Jenay* they are all gorgeous, but those LP's look amazing on you, what a lovely gift!


----------



## NANI1972

MissQ- Great purchases. We are SG twins!

KK- Those Gabins look fabulous on you! Beautiful!

Jenay- Ok your off the hook....for now! We need more pics of all the lovlies! The Egoutina boots  and well you know how I feel about the Leopard MBP , LUV!

Can't wait to see some modeling pics!


----------



## jenayb

*Nani*


----------



## Minamiz

*Jenay *you slay me every time with ur additions!  Loving all the studs and those MBP  where on Earth did u find those??  Love the LP's and I agree w/ Cali buy another pair to practice up for this pair   I got nothing but check ur insurance and does it cover ankle breakage?


----------



## Dukeprincess

*KK:* I love the purple on you!  Congrats!

Oh wow, what a great gift *Jenay!* Lucky girl!


----------



## clothingguru

*Jenay:* LOVE all the latest additions!!!!  especially love the pigalli flats and the MBP leopard!!!!  

*MissQ:* Great new additions! The Purple greissimo's are stunning!

*Mina*: LOVE the pink HP's! And the Vp's and flats!!! Congrats 

*KK:* WOW they look awesome on you! YAY!


----------



## jenayb

Minamiz said:


> *Jenay *you slay me every time with ur additions!  Loving all the studs and those MBP  where on Earth did u find those??  Love the LP's and I agree w/ Cali buy another pair to practice up for this pair   I got nothing but check ur insurance and does it cover ankle breakage?



You are so sweet. 

I actually found the 120s at Harrods of London thanks to a very sweet TPFer. 

Hehehe.... The ankle breakage claus..


----------



## jenayb

Thanks *duke* and *cg*!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Congrats Jenay! Shoe twins on the Pigalle flats! Aren't they great!?


----------



## *MJ*

*KK* - Love the Gabins!! Great find!! 

*Miss Q *- Love all 3!! The purple Greiss are just beautiful!! Congrats!!

*Jenay* - Damn girl, you are killin' me with your haul!!! The boots, the spikes, the leopards...and black patent LP???   Go get 'em hotshot!!!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ*, *redsoles*


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*, i LOVE the leopard 120s... so pretty!!!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Loving the new shoes* Jenay*


----------



## phiphi

*KK* - congrats on the gabins! the purple looks fantastic on you!
*jenay* - wowza!! love them all!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*KK- *They look great! 

*jena- *wow love the lady peeps, don't feel bad I can only walk in my MBBs because they are literally zipped up on my feet otherwise I'd fall on my face. Would love to see a modeling pic of the Egoustina!


----------



## pr1nc355

I'm so excited about these (pics on page 32): http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/a-collection-fit-for-a-pr1nc355-473656-32.html


----------



## missgiannina

OMG there are so many GORGEOUS new additions !!!! Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thank you my lovlies: *jenay*, *MDM*, *cts*, *LNerd*, *Nani*, *Duke*, *CG*, *MJ*, *phiphi*, and *dezy*! 

These shoes went missing for over a week. No one knew where they were. This pair gave me so much trouble! I thought I'd never find them. But now that they are here, the trouble was all worthwhile! 

*jenay*, the Lady Peeps look stunning on you!!! And your new babies are gorgeous!


----------



## taydev

Bikiki on sale at Saks yesterday!










Snatched these from lulabee on bonanza!


----------



## shoesanddogs

*KlassicKouture*--beautiful color! Glad they finally made it to you!

*taydev*--i LOVE the bikkis, and they look GREAT on you!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you ladies!


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous *Taydev*!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

I've missed so much, congrats ladies on all the lovely additions!!!
Jenaywins- All fantastic additions
Taydev- I love the bikikis on!  Congrats.


----------



## NANI1972

taydev- I love your Bikkis, I think this is a highly underrated style. The tigresse wedges are gorgy!


----------



## SassySarah

Taydev - we are shoe twins on both pairs!  Well cousins on the Bikki since mine are black.  Congrats!!!


----------



## tampura

Oh taydev, the bikki is so fabulous on you! I love them!


----------



## stilly

*taydev* - Those bikikis are totally hot!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## foosy

I wanted to buy my DW a present for the holidays: _the lady peep patent with red tip_. I was told they are only available in Europe so I contacted the stores by email and Boutique Grenelle responded they had it. They requested me to send them a bank transfer including shipping.

After verifying if I could pay with Credit Card, which they *did not* agree to, I immediately wire-transferred the exact amount requested. Had to pay an additional $45 transfer fee.

At that point, Mathilde from Boutique Grenelle became unresponsive. Day after day, I asked her to confirm she had received the funds and would start the shipping process. She was not responding. It was only after many days and many, many emails that I got a reply that I transferred 20 euros less than she requested. Of course that was not true, and I sent her a proof of transfer. In the mean time I found the following post on tpf:



yazziestarr said:


> the problem, it turns out, was that Grenelle's bank took a fee out of my transfer and deposited 10 euro less than i sent and Grenelle only looks for the wire transfers by amount. you think after two months they would have thought to look for it by I don't know my name maybe. Or that their accountant would have noticed they were several hundred euro over for that day. Anyway the babies are home now.


 

So I figured, here they do it again- but really it looks like a scam to me:

if there is a fee- it should be *theirs* to pay, similar to credit card fees which the retailer pays.
if they wanted to charge me their fee, would you not think they would know after so many international orders from their store to ask for it in the transfer amount? Why delay the transaction and make it such a grueling process?
why is the amount their bank charges different- it was 10 euros for *yazziestarr* and now 20 euros for me?
But my disappointment is greater also because of their lies. Now they sent another message that they want my credit card for the missing funds!
How come they can now take a credit card and when I originally asked for it- they said they couldn't?

I am all too inclined to cancel the order and have them refund the whole amount including my bank fees- after all it is their mistake, and their slow response and ignoring all my emails, will not get my DW the shoes on time for the holidays.

Seriously pissed 

Any tpf'ers in Paris that could help resolve that?


----------



## aoqtpi

Jenay, I love those LPs! I don't think I'd be able to walk in them at all! Are they 160mm? Those MBPs are also TDF.

Tay your Bikikis look so good! And those tigresse wedges are amazing!


----------



## jeshika

I'm sorry you are having so much trouble with Grenelle, *foozy*... I just ordered a pair from them and transferred the amount they requested and the shoes shipped out 3 days later and got here in 2 business days. I was really worried because of the problems that *yazzie* faced but I wasn't asked to pay any extra fees etc. Maybe the fees charged by their bank depends on their bank's relationship with your bank?


----------



## foxyqt

My uber gorgeous Leopard No Prive's arrived just now!! =D they are unbelieeevable 

I'm so glad I got them in size 37 (TTS) and didn't size down because they fit perfectly and are actually a little tight..

HAPPY DAY!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

*jenaywins* ,love your spike flats !! I would like to find some like these !!


----------



## taydev

Thanks everyone. I agree, *NANI1972*, I didnt pay much attention to the bikiki either but when I saw them on sale and finally tried them on, all that went out the window! I think the try-on is what got me.

*SassySarah*-Seems we have a lot in common with our CL'! Not to mention being the same size


----------



## stilly

I just received a pair of Nude Rolandes that I bought off eBay last week.
I wore them out to run some errands today trying to break them in.
Its my first pair of CL nudes!!!


----------



## Minamiz

Stilly such beautiful nude...I am so hoping mine are the same shade when they finally arrive (rolandos).

Taydev gorgeous new additions esp. the Bikki!


----------



## gymangel812

my FC egoutinas came yesterday (paid for 3 day got them in a day!) but they're black with silver spikes. i made sure when i ordered that they were black with black spikes. do you guys like the black with silver better?


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Stilly - Love them, so pretty!
Gymangel812- HOT!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

Black Nappa w/ Red Toe 120 VP














*Roccia Watersnake 120 NP's*


----------



## NANI1972

Stilly- Congrats on going Nude!

gymangel- I think both versions are great, but the silver def has an edgy look that rocks!

MissQ- Congrats on both fab pairs! I love me some Roccia!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Stilly:* That nude is perfect on you!

*gym:* The silver is rocker chic!!

*miss q:*   Enough said.


----------



## Jerrica

*Stilly* the Rolande's are so beautiful! They are surely one of my fav styles ever.


----------



## Jerrica

*MissQ* what a fantastic class addition & those watersnakes are stunners!


----------



## jeshika

*Stilly*, i love the rolandos on you! 

*gym*, those look fab on you! i like the silver spikes!!!

Great new additions,* Miss_Q*!


----------



## jeshika

Newest addition from Paris

Royal Blue Maudissimas






Modeling pixx in my thread!


----------



## cts900

*jeshika*: That color is TDF. Every time I see it I fall more in love. 

*Miss_Q*: _Love_ the watersnake! 

*gym*: I love them with the silver spikes--the contrast is bada$$. 

*stilly*: Incredibly sexy shoe! Congrats! 

*taydev*: She is beautiful on you and incredibly flattering to your skintone. 

*jenay*: They are all such exciting buys! I especially love the spiked piggie flats and your nail polish .


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Jenay, I love those LPs! I don't think I'd be able to walk in them at all! Are they 160mm? Those MBPs are also TDF.
> 
> Tay your Bikikis look so good! And those tigresse wedges are amazing!



They're 150 and are slightly difficult. Not too terrible. 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> *jenaywins* ,love your spike flats !! I would like to find some like these !!



Barneys!


----------



## 9distelle

Miss_Q said:


> Black Nappa w/ Red Toe 120 VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Roccia Watersnake 120 NP's*


Lovely, congrats!!!


----------



## *MJ*

*Stilly* - Love the Rolandes!! They look like the perfect nude for you!! Congrats!!

*MissQ* - Wow!! 2 more amazing pairs!! Love the VP with the red tip!! and the Watersnake...

*Jeshika* - Love the Maudissima!! Congrats!!

*gymangel - *SILVER SPIKES!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love all of the new additions! Forgive me for not posting individually. That is too challenging for me with this iPod.


----------



## phiphi

*stilly* congrats on your first nudes! they are perfect!
*gym* - i like the silver on black!
*missQ* - what gorgeous shoes. i love them both!


----------



## icecreamom

Love the new additions!


----------



## stilly

*Minamiz, spurs, duke, NANI, Jerrica, jeshika, cts, MJ, 9distelle, phi, batty, icecreamom*...Thanks for all the compliments!!!

I've already worn the Rolandes out a few times and just love them!!!

*Miss Q* - Love the VPs and NPs!!! Just Beautiful!!!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Newest addition from Paris
> 
> Royal Blue Maudissimas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pixx in my thread!



I love the colour of these! I wish this style worked for me!! ush:


----------



## amazigrace

I love everyone's new additions. This is such an exciting time of year to see the new shoes and feel the excitement! Merry Christmas, everyone!

Here's a bad pic of me in my new Egoutina boots that came today. I LOVE them so much, but I'm telling you - if your legs aren't really skinny, they're going to be too tight. I have 'old lady' bird legs, and they're not too tight, but they certainly aren't too big, either. I don't know why they're designed to be so small in the calf area! Anyway, they're fun and like I said, I love them!


----------



## rdgldy

amazi, they look amazing!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## *MJ*

AH!!! Love them on you *Amazi*!!!


----------



## jenayb

amazigrace said:


> I love everyone's new additions. This is such an exciting time of year to see the new shoes and feel the excitement! Merry Christmas, everyone!
> 
> Here's a bad pic of me in my new Egoutina boots that came today. I LOVE them so much, but I'm telling you - if your legs aren't really skinny, they're going to be too tight. I have 'old lady' bird legs, and they're not too tight, but they certainly aren't too big, either. I don't know why they're designed to be so small in the calf area! Anyway, they're fun and like I said, I love them!



I love them!!


----------



## clothingguru

*amazigrace:* LOVE the egoutina boots on you!!
*jeshika:* Love them soooo much! 
*missq*: Great new buys!  
*gym:* Love the egoutina's on you!
*stilly:* The nude is dreamy!! COngrats!
*taydev*: i love them on you!!!


----------



## Dessye

I actually got these a month ago at Saks in Vegas but I just took pics today:

Ultraviolet suede Bibi:


----------



## FlipDiver

Dessye said:


> I actually got these a month ago at Saks in Vegas but I just took pics today:
> 
> Ultraviolet suede Bibi:



Hotness.


----------



## BellaShoes

*amazi*, your egoutina's are fantastic!

*jeshika*, what a beautiful shade of blue..


----------



## LornaLou

Very pretty everyone! I'm especially loving the Bibi's  Happy Christmas too!


----------



## BellaShoes

clothingguru said:


>



*CG*!!!! Your avatar!! Good golly, they are fantastic!


----------



## BellaShoes

*dessye*, gorgeous BiBi's!


----------



## Dessye

FlipDiver said:


> Hotness.


 


LornaLou said:


> Very pretty everyone! I'm especially loving the Bibi's  Happy Christmas too!


 


BellaShoes said:


> *dessye*, gorgeous BiBi's!


 
Thanks, gals!

Hope everyone's enjoying their Xmas Eves.  I want to wish all you fellow tPFers a very Merry Christmas/Happy holiday season  :santawave:and Happy :boxing: Day


----------



## *MJ*

Those Purple Bibis are Fab *Dessye*!!! Congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I actually got these a month ago at Saks in Vegas but I just took pics today:
> 
> Ultraviolet suede Bibi:


----------



## ceseeber

*Amazigrace*, the Egoutinas look fabulous in you. You look so svelte!

*Dessye*, the Bibi are beautiful, there's just something about the combination of purple suede and red soles that I love soooo much!

*Jeshika*!!!!!!  Can I just say GORGEOUS?!!!!


----------



## phiphi

*jeshika* - how did i miss your picture! congrats dear. that shade of blue is just TDF.
*amazi* - hush with the old lady legs! you rock those egoutinas! what a fabulous boot. i love them on you! 
*dessye* - dang woman, you are killing me. the purple is fantastic on you! congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the boots on you, Amazi!
The ultraviolet is so gorgeous, Dessye. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## icecreamom

Gorgeous Bibis *Dessye*


----------



## pixiesparkle

Dessye said:


> I actually got these a month ago at Saks in Vegas but I just took pics today:
> 
> Ultraviolet suede Bibi:


o wow..they're gorgeous!! such a preeettty colour..I can't stop staring at them


----------



## shoesanddogs

*dessye*--that color is incredible!!!


----------



## missgiannina

Dessye said:


> I actually got these a month ago at Saks in Vegas but I just took pics today:
> 
> Ultraviolet suede Bibi:





the color is amazing.


----------



## Dessye

Aww, thanks so much *ceseeber, phi, batty, icecream, shoesanddogs, pixiesparkle and missgiannina!! *

EDIT: I love your avi, missgiannina!  Your kitty is adorable, what a cute pose!!


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> *CG*!!!! Your avatar!! Good golly, they are fantastic!



Thank you Bella! 

*Dessye:* The Bibi's are GORGEOUS! Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Dessye* I am in


----------



## cts900

They are extraordinary,* Dessye*! I love them. The shape is incredible enough but in that color....oh my.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

MissQ- Love them both
Jeshika- Royal Blue is amazing!
Amazi- Hot!
Dessye- That color is TDF!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

Introducing a surprise arrival - BG did not send me a tracking number on this purchase so I was pleasantly to get them. Introducing Boulima 






Mod:






And my one sale purchase - Ronfifi Supre






http://www.flickr.com/photos/12152067@N08/5291992969/


----------



## RedBottomLover

BijouBleu said:


> Introducing a surprise arrival - BG did not send me a tracking number on this purchase so I was pleasantly to get them. Introducing Boulima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my one sale purchase - Ronfifi Supre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12152067@N08/5291992969/


they're gorgeous! can you post more modeling pics of the Boulima?


----------



## *MJ*

Fab finds *BijouBleu*!! They are both seriously hot!! Congrats!!


----------



## missgiannina

BijouBleu said:


> Introducing a surprise arrival - BG did not send me a tracking number on this purchase so I was pleasantly to get them. Introducing Boulima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my one sale purchase - Ronfifi Supre



boulimas are gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dessye

Wow, *BijouBleu*! I love your Boulimas and I'm going to second *RedBottom*'s for more modelling pics! And your Ronfifi Supra's are so hot! I think I prefer this style to the Suprafifre. Congrats on an amazing haul!


----------



## BijouBleu

Thank you *RedBottomLover*, **MJ**, *missgiannina*, and *Batty.* I love them  

_ ETA: Thanks* Dessye*! _

The toe box is narrow to be sure, I went TTS and I'm in the SSR. The strap is a little loose (I have small ankles) so I might have to see what my cobbler suggests. But I won't be parting with them for a few wears yet. 

More modeling shots, as requested. Please bear with me, I'm on a learning curve of self photography


----------



## ceseeber

oh, I'm in love with your Boulimas! Please don't be surprised is I sent them a valentines day card, because I really do love them.


----------



## BijouBleu

Love this *ceseeber*!!




ceseeber said:


> oh, I'm in love with your Boulimas! Please don't be surprised is I sent them a valentines day card, because I really do love them.


----------



## phiphi

*bijou* great shoes - the boulimas are so pretty!


----------



## kisenian

Love the knee high boots, bijou!!


----------



## BellaShoes

bijou, both pairs are fantastic are you!


----------



## rdgldy

*Bijou,* your two new purchases are wonderful!!!


----------



## bornfree

Introducing some new lovelies from Paris: 

Cranberry Greissimo:







Purple Python Fifi:






Fuxia Python Bianca:






Batik Python Rivale Clutch:


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy!!! *bornfree*, what incredible purchases! I love the Fuxia Python Biancas and Batik Python clutch!


----------



## BijouBleu

Thank you *phiphi*, I did fall in love with them on sight at bg.com. I ordered them not even knowing how sizing would work 

*Kisenian *- Thanks, my first CL boots!

*Bella* - High praise from a CL  Thank you!

*rdgldy* - Thank you.


----------



## BijouBleu

The Cranberry Greissimo, the Fifi, the Bianca - all amazing!!!!! Nice haul.




bornfree said:


> Introducing some new lovelies from Paris:
> 
> Cranberry Greissimo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Python Fifi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuxia Python Bianca:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batik Python Rivale Clutch:


----------



## ceseeber

oh dear, I think i've fallen in love twice in one day...the cranberry greissimo are to die for, I love'em *Bornfree*


----------



## karwood

Congrats to everyone on all their new addition. They are all very fabulous!

*bijou,* I also received my Boulima right before Christmas Eve. I'll  try to post modeling pictures sometime this week. I'm still recovering from all the Christmas celebration.


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my gosh, Born. I am totally amazed by your additions. Congratulations!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats Karwood, I am sure they look fabulous on you!


----------



## missgiannina

bornfree said:


> Introducing some new lovelies from Paris:
> 
> Cranberry Greissimo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Python Fifi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuxia Python Bianca:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batik Python Rivale Clutch:



the cranberry gressimos and fuxia bianca...better yet everything you bought is BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## SassySarah

*bornfree* - OMG I die!!!


----------



## *MJ*

Fabulous additions *bornfree*!! Love the Greiss!! The python Biancas are stunning, and the Batik clutch is  Congrats!!


----------



## wannaprada

I've been away for over 2wks and boy have I missed a lot!! Amazing purchases ladies! My husband said I must cut down on the arrival of boxes in 2011, so I purchased a pair this morning.  I can't wait until they arrive so I can share!


----------



## clothingguru

*Bijou:* love both pairs on you! Especially the ronfifi !!!

*Born:* OMG  love them all! Congrats!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Bijou- Love them both!!!!!
Bornfree- Wow, just wow!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## bambolina

*Bijou *They are both beautiful!
*Bornfree *So gorgeous!



Here is my little Boxing Day score. 
Jem 150


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> Holy!!! *bornfree*, what incredible purchases! I love the Fuxia Python Biancas and Batik Python clutch!


 
Oh my gosh!  What a haul - congratulations!!  The love them all!


----------



## missgiannina

bambolina said:


> *Bijou *They are both beautiful!
> *Bornfree *So gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my little Boxing Day score.
> Jem 150



super fierce congrats!


----------



## Dessye

Dessye said:


> Aww, thanks so much *ceseeber, phi, batty, icecream, shoesanddogs, pixiesparkle and missgiannina!! *
> 
> EDIT: I love your avi, missgiannina! Your kitty is adorable, what a cute pose!!


 
I think I forgot to thank you, *Jenay!*

*Bambolina:* I LOVE your Jems!!! I came very close to getting them in Ultraviolet Suede but I was able to find the Bibis in this color IMHO, these definitely look better on someone modelling them than in stock photos.

*Bijoubleu*:  Thanks for posting additional pics!  They are awesome!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

karwood said:


> Congrats to everyone on all their new addition. They are all very fabulous!
> 
> *bijou,* I also received my Boulima right before Christmas Eve. I'll  try to post modeling pictures sometime this week. I'm still recovering from all the Christmas celebration.



What do you think of them? I'm in love with mine 



clothingguru said:


> *Bijou:* love both pairs on you! Especially the ronfifi !!!
> 
> *Born:* OMG  love them all! Congrats!



Thanks *CG*, I didn't have any CL boots so when Regeens posted boots @30% off, I jumped on the chance. Can't wait to wear them out.



SpursGirlJen said:


> Bijou- Love them both!!!!!
> Bornfree- Wow, just wow!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!





bambolina said:


> *Bijou *They are both beautiful!
> *Bornfree *So gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my little Boxing Day score.
> Jem 150



Fab jems *Bambolina*!!



Dessye said:


> I think I forgot to thank you, *Jenay!*
> 
> *Bambolina:* I LOVE your Jems!!! I came very close to getting them in Ultraviolet Suede but I was able to find the Bibis in this color IMHO, these definitely look better on someone modelling them than in stock photos.
> 
> *Bijoubleu*:  Thanks for posting additional pics!  They are awesome!!!



YW *Dessye*. Any chance I can get to take them out of the box :lolots:


----------



## *MJ*

LOVE the Jems on you *Bambolina*!!! Congrats!!

And I may have said it before, but those UV Bibis are so gorgeous!! I want them!! Congrats *Dessye*!!


----------



## maryelle

my first pair of louboutins! scored these bikiki 140 from the saks sale 
sorry for the quality. i took it from my cellphone.


----------



## jenayb

bambolina said:


> *Bijou *They are both beautiful!
> *Bornfree *So gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my little Boxing Day score.
> Jem 150



I just love these!



Dessye said:


> I think I forgot to thank you, *Jenay!*
> 
> *Bambolina:* I LOVE your Jems!!! I came very close to getting them in Ultraviolet Suede but I was able to find the Bibis in this color IMHO, these definitely look better on someone modelling them than in stock photos.
> 
> *Bijoubleu*:  Thanks for posting additional pics!  They are awesome!!!







maryelle said:


> my first pair of louboutins! scored these bikiki 140 from the saks sale
> sorry for the quality. i took it from my cellphone.



Super awesome first pair!


----------



## Dessye

maryelle said:


> my first pair of louboutins! scored these bikiki 140 from the saks sale
> sorry for the quality. i took it from my cellphone.


 
Congrats!! Another pair I didn't think I'd like until I tried them on!


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous *maryelle*!! Love the Bikiki!! Congrats on a great sale find!!! Welcome to the addiction!!


----------



## bling*lover

*Bornfree:* OH MY GOD they are all amazing I couldn't possibly pick a favourite, I would love to see some mod pics of all of them! Congrats on your amazing haul!
*Maryelle:* Congrats they are gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

maryelle said:


> my first pair of louboutins! scored these bikiki 140 from the saks sale
> sorry for the quality. i took it from my cellphone.



great find congrats!


----------



## LornaLou

Oooooooh Jems!!!!! I love those so much!


----------



## aoqtpi

Stilly, those nudes are great!

Gym, the silver looks good, but I haven't seen the black so I can't make a fair judgment. They looks superb on you though!

Miss_Q, love those! So gorg! And I DIE for Roccia snake!

Jeshika, sublime colour!

amazig, awesome boots!

Dessye, I have never seen that shade before and I LOVE it. Looks great on you!

Bijou, great new additions, and amazing boots!

Bornfree, I saw these in your thread and upon a second like they've still got me slack-jawed 

Bambolina those are magnificent!

Maryelle, fantastic sale grab!

Whew and I'm all caught up; congrats to everyone! I'm totally jealous I'm on a mini-ban until the new year


----------



## Dessye

^^ it's sort of ok to be on a mini-ban until the new year because there are some rockin' styles in the spring collection!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Minamiz said:


> Panda my tongue is hanging out of my mouth
> Theren that was an amazing deal how could u not buy them?
> Shoes fabulous pair they're so hot
> 
> I've been lagging behind on pics so here are 3 pairs that just arrived.
> 
> Pink Hyper Prives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Perverse flats


 
Mina how did u get the matching nailpolish? perfect!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

carlinha said:


> OH MY!!! i DIE
> 
> this thread is out of control! i am way too far behind to comment individually, but i have to say CONGRATS on all the amazing purchases ladies!!!
> 
> here are my recent additions:
> *taupe ostrich bibis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mad marta ostrich *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the ostriches like to show their backside*


MMO's SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Maryelle:* Love the Biki's!!!! Congrats!


----------



## bornfree

*BellaShoes, BijouBleu, ceseeber, karwood, BattyBugs, missgiannina, SassySarah, *MJ*, clothingguru, SpursGirlJen, bambolina, Dessye, bling*lover, aoqtpi:*

Thank you ladies for the kind compliments


----------



## bambolina

*missgiannina, Dessye*, *BijouBleu, *MJ*, jenaywins*,* LornaLou*, *aoqtpi* : Thank you for the nice compliments!  I really didn't think I'd love the Jems this much from looking at stock pictures, but the moment I tried them on, I fell in love. 
*
maryelle *Those Bikiki are gorgeous!! Congrats and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## FlipDiver

Hello everyone! I'm snowed indoors right now, so I thought I'd catch up on photographing some recent CL purchases.

*Lastic* - eBay find! I love these! Super lightweight, and I get tons of compliments on these at work:





*Padrino* - saw these on the Deals and Steals thread - thanks *authenticplease*!  I called up Fantastic Finds in Atlanta and they shipped it right over:





*Ballerina* flats - NIB on eBay:





*Lastoto* - from Saks.com fall sale.  Not really feeling these, I'll probably return them to the store.  If I do I'll post it in the Fall 2010 sale returns thread:





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## BijouBleu

Love the Lastics and even though I'm not one for a low heel, those Padrinos look divine!




FlipDiver said:


> Hello everyone! I'm snowed indoors right now, so I thought I'd catch up on photographing some recent CL purchases.
> 
> *Lastic* - eBay find! I love these! Super lightweight, and I get tons of compliments on these at work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Padrino* - saw these on the Deals and Steals thread - thanks *authenticplease*!  I called up Fantastic Finds in Atlanta and they shipped it right over:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ballerina* flats - NIB on eBay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lastoto* - from Saks.com fall sale.  Not really feeling these, I'll probably return them to the store.  If I do I'll post it in the Fall 2010 sale returns thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## FlipDiver

BijouBleu said:


> Love the Lastics and even though I'm not one for a low heel, those Padrinos look divine!



Thanks *BijouBleu*!  I'm usually in high heels too b/c I'm so short, but now that I have an infant I need to add some practical shoes to my collection.


----------



## karwood

*bambolina,* your Jems look incredible on you!
*marlyelle,* congrats on your first pair of fabulous Louboutins
*flipdiver,* great haul! Congrats on all your lovely pairs!


----------



## karwood

My latest and last CL purchase for 2010!

*Boulima*


----------



## jeshika

Great new additions, *Flip*! Your collection is growing by leaps and bounds!

*Karwood*... those babies are fabulous! i didn't like the stock pictures but they look great on you!


----------



## BattyBugs

Such amazing reveals! Once again, I am too far behind to congratulate individually, but the thought is there for each of you ladies.


----------



## clothingguru

*Bambolina*: Love the JEM on you! I saw them too and almost snagged them! 
*Kar: *They look great on you! Congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

*...*


----------



## bambolina

Thank you *karwood* and *clothingguru*! 

*
FlipDiver *- Beautiful haul! Congrats on 3 lovely pairs!

*karwood *- I am in LOVE with your Boulima! They look amazing on you, congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

karwood said:


> My latest and last CL purchase for 2010!
> 
> *Boulima*



OMG boulimas !!!!


----------



## Dessye

Flipdiver - wow - what a haul!!  Congrats!! modeling pics?

Karwood - OMG - they look so amazing on you!  Congrats!!  I can't wait to try on a pair


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood*-they are fabulous!!


----------



## amazigrace

Thank you so much, everyone!


----------



## *MJ*

*FlipDiver *- Gorgeous!! Congrats on your fab finds!!

*karwood* - LOVE the Boulima! They look great on you!! Congrats!


----------



## BijouBleu

*Karwood* - They look fabulous! 



karwood said:


> My latest and last CL purchase for 2010!
> 
> *Boulima*


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congrats everyone on your new additions ! I am trying to only log on here once a week it helps when your on a ban :lolots:


----------



## aoqtpi

Kar, amazing!


----------



## bornfree

*karwood* - oh my! those look gorgeous on you! congrats


----------



## Dessye

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Congrats everyone on your new additions ! I am trying to only log on here once a week it helps when your on a ban :lolots:



Hey Addicted - love your Avi!! Are those Romaines?  They're super sexy on you!!!  hmmm... If I see a pair on eBay then I just might...


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Dessye said:


> Hey Addicted - love your Avi!! Are those Romaines?  They're super sexy on you!!!  hmmm... If I see a pair on eBay then I just might...




yes  let me get the pic for you !


----------



## Beaniebeans

The Boulimas look AWESOME on you *Karwood*!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Romaine 140mm ebay find they run small I am a size 9 US these are size 40 they are a tiny bit long but I had a hell of a time zipping them up !


----------



## jeshika

*adctd*, they look absolutely KILLER on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*adctd,* they are gorgeous!! I love the romaines.


----------



## thithi

those are gorgeous!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you ladies! I really wanted to start a collection thread but I don't think it's going to happen anytime soon  so here are the rest of my new additions 

Madame Butterfly Pump 150mm in Leopard Pony Hair Thank you to Meaghan for helping me find these 








I have to add that I think these are one of the most comfiest CLs ever seriously! 

and last but not least Ostrich Mad Martas 150mm and special Thanks to Carlina for enabling these after I saw them on her I couldn't resist!


----------



## bling*lover

*adctd:* Congrats on all your new additions, love your leopard MBP's they are gorgeous!


----------



## SassySarah

*addct* they all look fabulous on you!
*karwood* - amazing!


----------



## missgiannina

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Romaine 140mm ebay find they run small I am a size 9 US these are size 40 they are a tiny bit long but I had a hell of a time zipping them up !


Beautiful!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*adctd* omg where'd you find the leopard MBP?!


----------



## missgiannina

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Thank you ladies! I really wanted to start a collection thread but I don't think it's going to happen anytime soon  so here are the rest of my new additions
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 150mm in Leopard Pony Hair Thank you to Meaghan for helping me find these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to add that I think these are one of the most comfiest CLs ever seriously!
> 
> and last but not least Ostrich Mad Martas 150mm and special Thanks to Carlina for enabling these after I saw them on her I couldn't resist!


----------



## vuittongirl82

Just got them from London.

picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Yf8OmGUMY6-rZK3-IZSRzg?feat=directlink

picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qyur17AGJ-psznfpIlmCKg?feat=directlink


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Dessye, Jeshika, rdgldy, thithi, blinglover, sassy, missgiannina, redbottomlover 

I got the MBPs from David Jones Australia let me find the number for you I forgot which store I bought them from it was early November they were a bit pricey they were a little over $1500 I paid for them shipping was $80.00 and it took 2 weeks to get to me but well worth the wait!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*vuitton* they look great on you!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

vuittongirl82 said:


> Just got them from London.
> 
> picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Yf8OmGUMY6-rZK3-IZSRzg?feat=directlink
> 
> picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qyur17AGJ-psznfpIlmCKg?feat=directlink




those are hottttt!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sooo many gorgeous new CLs!!!!


----------



## Dessye

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Romaine 140mm ebay find they run small I am a size 9 US these are size 40 they are a tiny bit long but I had a hell of a time zipping them up !



Wow!!!


----------



## Dessye

I DIE!!!!  



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Thank you ladies! I really wanted to start a collection thread but I don't think it's going to happen anytime soon  so here are the rest of my new additions
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 150mm in Leopard Pony Hair Thank you to Meaghan for helping me find these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to add that I think these are one of the most comfiest CLs ever seriously!
> 
> and last but not least Ostrich Mad Martas 150mm and special Thanks to Carlina for enabling these after I saw them on her I couldn't resist!


----------



## vuittongirl82

Altadama Glitter Fuschia. Got them from Louboutin Boutique in Indonesia.


----------



## Dessye

Vuittongirl, I couldn't view your other pair but the glitters are so pretty - I love them!


----------



## heatherB

*adcted*, wowza! 3 amazing pairs! I especially love the Romaines--had never seen those before.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you Dezynrbaglaydee, Dessye, n heatherB. 

the MBPs were exactly $1457.00 US dollars and I got them from 
David Jones Shoe Dept
011 6 139 643 2342 phone # 

Heather B Netaporter UK had the black n gold ones recently.


----------



## *MJ*

WOWZA!! Gorgeous *adctd*!! They all look amazing on you!! And I see tiny toes in the MBP pic...cuteness!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Vuittongirl - wow, sparkly AND pink?! I DIE.


----------



## clothingguru

*Adctd:* : OMG  they are ALLLLL AMAZING!!!!!! WOW!!! The MBP's are divine and the Mad Marta's!!!! OMG!!!! And the romaines as well! COngrats! 

*Vuitton:* Love the AD's in the pink glitter!!!!


----------



## 9distelle

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Thank you ladies! I really wanted to start a collection thread but I don't think it's going to happen anytime soon  so here are the rest of my new additions
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 150mm in Leopard Pony Hair Thank you to Meaghan for helping me find these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to add that I think these are one of the most comfiest CLs ever seriously!
> 
> and last but not least Ostrich Mad Martas 150mm and special Thanks to Carlina for enabling these after I saw them on her I couldn't resist!


Congrats for your new CLs!!!
The MBP are  on you!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

vuittongirl82 said:


> Altadama Glitter Fuschia. Got them from Louboutin Boutique in Indonesia.



 gorgeous!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

wow wow wow wow wow!

Congrats everyone!


----------



## vuittongirl82

Sorry for the missing pictures from my first post. I'm still trying to learn things around here since it's my first time posting in Purse Forum 

Anyway, Banana 140 in White Lizard, purchased from London for GBP 1085


----------



## kisenian

Gorgeous banana!!


----------



## chloe speaks

OMG, all beautiful. Mad Marta, Leopard MBB, gawd new to me Romaines, glitter Altadamas, white (never seen) Bananas!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

vuittongirl82 said:


> Sorry for the missing pictures from my first post. I'm still trying to learn things around here since it's my first time posting in Purse Forum
> 
> Anyway, Banana 140 in White Lizard, purchased from London for GBP 1085


----------



## Indieana

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Thank you ladies! I really wanted to start a collection thread but I don't think it's going to happen anytime soon  so here are the rest of my new additions
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 150mm in Leopard Pony Hair Thank you to Meaghan for helping me find these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to add that I think these are one of the most comfiest CLs ever seriously!
> 
> and last but not least Ostrich Mad Martas 150mm and special Thanks to Carlina for enabling these after I saw them on her I couldn't resist!




Wow - congrats I think I need some Madame Butterfly Pumps in my life!!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

vuittongirl82 said:


> Sorry for the missing pictures from my first post. I'm still trying to learn things around here since it's my first time posting in Purse Forum
> 
> Anyway, Banana 140 in White Lizard, purchased from London for GBP 1085



Pretty!congrats


----------



## karwood

Thank you everyone for the lovely compliments!

*adcdt*, all three styles are knockout!:boxing:
*vuitton,* Welcome to TPF! Your lizard Banana are gorgeous!


----------



## Rubypout

*Yesterday I bought  my Canon 140 in Crepe Satin/Chiffon Black/Gold
Courtesy of the Selfridges of London sale! *
*& I only went to sightsee ooops*


----------



## Miss_Q

Such amazing purchases lately! Congrats ladies!!


----------



## *MJ*

Love the Canons *Rubypout*!! Congrats, and welcome to the Purse Forum!!


----------



## aoqtpi

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Romaine 140mm ebay find they run small I am a size 9 US these are size 40 they are a tiny bit long but I had a hell of a time zipping them up !



Those look GLORIOUS on you!



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Thank you ladies! I really wanted to  start a collection thread but I don't think it's going to happen anytime  soon  so here are the rest of my new additions
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 150mm in Leopard Pony Hair Thank you to Meaghan for helping me find these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to add that I think these are one of the most comfiest CLs ever seriously!
> 
> and last but not least Ostrich Mad Martas 150mm and special Thanks to  Carlina for enabling these after I saw them on her I couldn't resist!



Wow, the comfiest? They look so high! Regardless, they're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## aoqtpi

Vuittongirl, white lizard is sublime! That's what I want my wedding shoes to be made of

Ruby, those are splendid!


----------



## BattyBugs

I can't keep up remotely on this iPod so let me say I love the new additions! Congratulations!


----------



## carlinha

amazing purchases ladies!!! 

i  love drooling over all this eye candy!


----------



## *MJ*

Love the Bananas *Vuitton*!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Louboufan

HOT!


vuittongirl82 said:


> Sorry for the missing pictures from my first post. I'm still trying to learn things around here since it's my first time posting in Purse Forum
> 
> Anyway, Banana 140 in White Lizard, purchased from London for GBP 1085


----------



## Louboufan

All of your new additions are gorgeous! You have really superb taste!


adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Romaine 140mm ebay find they run small I am a size 9 US these are size 40 they are a tiny bit long but I had a hell of a time zipping them up !


----------



## Rubypout

*MJ* said:


> Love the Canons *Rubypout*!! Congrats, and welcome to the Purse Forum!!



Thank you


----------



## clothingguru

*Vuitton *: Love the Banana's!!!!!  

*ruby*: COngrats on the steal! They are gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

*ruby*: Truly beautiful shoes. Congrats!

*vuitton*: They are both gorgeous! LOVE the glitters. Welcome to tPF. 

*adctd*: Soooooooo amazing! I am in love with the Romaine on you.  They look fabulous!!!!!!! 

*kar*: Do you love them?  They look incredible on you.  Congrats on a truly exciting pair to end the year on! 

*Flip*: Great buys. I love all of those booties and you can never go wring with a basic flat. Love. 

*mary*: What a great first pair.  Congrats and welcome to the addiction.  

*bambolina*: Those are FIERCE!

*bornfree*: The Cranberry Greissimo almost made me cry.  Just beautiful.  I love them all....

*Bijou*: They look lovely on you! Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Karwood, your boulimas are fantastic!

Adctd! Holy smokes woman! That is one heck of a break you are on  all three pairs are stunning. I especially love the MM's


----------



## kramer125

The Canons are gorgeous


----------



## Dessye

Rubypout said:


> *Yesterday I bought my Canon 140 in Crepe Satin/Chiffon Black/Gold*
> *Courtesy of the Selfridges of London sale! *
> *& I only went to sightsee ooops*


 
Congrats!!  Any modelling pics on the way?  Oh and welcome Rubypout and Vuittongirl82 :welcome2:


----------



## Rubypout

*gymangel812* - Can't reply to the message you sent just yet as I haven't been a member long enough so hopefully you'll read this. I paid £490 instead of £820 and they fit perfectly, true to my size.

Here's what they look like on.. please excuse the quality


----------



## Dessye

Wow!!!  They look so awesome on you, *Rubypout*!!


----------



## chloe speaks

beautiful Canons! *rubypout*

I can't wait to see the pics for the White Lizards *vuittongirl82*!


----------



## Cityfashionista

These purchase were made all in the past month.

These are stock photos.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Here are more. They were purchased at various barneys or eBay


----------



## Cityfashionista

last group! 

I got the both colors of the Miss Chief & both colors of the Lady derby.

:banned:now!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Rubypout said:


> *gymangel812* - Can't reply to the message you sent just yet as I haven't been a member long enough so hopefully you'll read this. I paid £490 instead of £820 and they fit perfectly, true to my size.
> 
> Here's what they look like on.. please excuse the quality




So beautiful!


----------



## Cityfashionista

I also bought a coach wallet coach gloves coach coat & a coach umbrella.

I bought a Versace dress, A Dolce & Gabanna dress a Stella McCrathy dress, A Robert Rodriguez dress & a Catherine Malodrino dress.
I also bought a nice pair of Dior Alligator type sandals that lace up your leg & have jewels on the heels.

I also bought a pair of Manolos.

I think thats it!

:banned:


----------



## Rubypout

Cityfashionista said:


> I also bought a coach wallet coach gloves coach coat & a coach umbrella.
> 
> I bought a Versace dress, A Dolce & Gabanna dress a Stella McCrathy dress, A Robert Rodriguez dress & a Catherine Malodrino dress.
> I also bought a nice pait of Dior Alligator type sandals that lace up your leg & have jewels on the heels.
> 
> I also bought a pair of Manolos.
> 
> I think thats it!
> 
> :banned:



and I thought I was a shoppaholic! haha


----------



## Cityfashionista

Rubypout said:


> and I thought I was a shoppaholic! haha



Lol. :I need to take a break. I'm out of control!


----------



## cts900

*ruby*: they lookgreat on you.

*city*: what a haul of fun, exciting, and ecclectic pairs. thanks so much for sharing .


----------



## missgiannina

Rubypout said:


> *gymangel812* - Can't reply to the message you sent just yet as I haven't been a member long enough so hopefully you'll read this. I paid £490 instead of £820 and they fit perfectly, true to my size.
> 
> Here's what they look like on.. please excuse the quality



They look great congrats


----------



## missgiannina

Cityfashionista said:


> last group!
> 
> I got the both colors of the Miss Chief & both colors of the Lady derby.
> 
> :banned:now!



Wow that's an amazingly big shopping spree congrats!!!! Hope you give us modeling pics!


----------



## Cityfashionista

cts900 said:


> *ruby*: they lookgreat on you.
> 
> *city*: what a haul of fun, exciting, and ecclectic pairs. thanks so much for sharing .





missgiannina said:


> Wow that's an amazingly big shopping spree congrats!!!! Hope you give us modeling pics!



Thanks ladies  I'm really lazy about taking pictures but i will try to change that.


----------



## taydev

finally. beige yolanda spike


----------



## Ilgin

OMG! All these spikeys around ... Beautiful, *taydev*!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Rubypout said:


> and I thought I was a shoppaholic! haha




I just realized i out these purchases in the wrong forum. Sorry :shame:

Well since the damage is done i also bought a Chloe Silverado, 2 Chanel bags 3 Chanel wallets & Alexander Wang Freja boots

So :banned:


----------



## Cityfashionista

taydev said:


> finally. beige yolanda spike




Beautiful. i need some spikes in my life now (off to search)


----------



## BellaShoes

*taydev*, the yolandas are fantastic! Love the beige/silver combo!


----------



## aoqtpi

Ruby those look awesome! So many ladies here have legs that make me positively green with envy! :greengrin:
Wow City, you've gotten quite the haul over the past few days! Great choices!
Taydev, gorgeous spikes!


----------



## Cityfashionista

aoqtpi said:


> Ruby those look awesome! So many ladies here have legs that make me positively green with envy! :greengrin:
> Wow City, you've gotten quite the haul over the past few days! Great choices!
> Taydev, gorgeous spikes!



Thanks. I'm obsessive. I go crazy with one designer or one type of item go crazy & then move on to something else.

I'm going on a :ban: of sorts.

I may come out for the Barneys warehouse sale in Feb though :shame:


----------



## Minamiz

Taydev so freakin' cool I love those


----------



## Miss_Q

*taydev*- Congrats! Love them!


----------



## chloe speaks

*taydev*. It was worth the wait. Those Yolandas ROCK! If I were to have gotten a beige spiky it would have been that one amazing!
*CityFashionista*: darlin' I absolutely LIVE vicariously through your shopping! What fun.


----------



## stilly

*taydev* - Those Yolandas are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## taydev

Cityfashionista said:


> Thanks ladies  I'm really lazy about taking pictures but i will try to change that.


 I'm the same. I found the best way for me to do it is as soon as you get the shoe, 'cause once it goes into the closet you can pretty much forget it lol


----------



## taydev

Thanks *llgin, cityfashionista, bella shoes, aoqtpi, minamiz, miss q, chloe speaks, and stilly*


----------



## Rubypout

Thank you for your kind words ladies: *Clothingguru, Cts900, Kramer125, Dessye, Chloe Speaks, Cityfashionista, Missgiannina and* *Aoqtpi

*Think I've found myself a new online home here... Could make my CL obsession much worse though! 

I agree with you about other ladies legs *Aoqtpi*, everyone seems to have long slim legs which makes me :greengrin: with envy too!
*
Taydev* - those spikes are simply gorgeous


----------



## taydev

Thanks *Rubypout*. Welcome to TPF! Hope you enjoy it here. Oh and watch out for the enablers


----------



## Rubypout

taydev said:


> Thanks *Rubypout*. Welcome to TPF! Hope you enjoy it here. Oh and watch out for the enablers



Thank you, I'll warn my purse about the enablers..


----------



## FlipDiver

^^^Wow *Cityfashionista!*  That is quite a haul!  Congrats on all your new CLs, and other purchases!  The black and white Miss Chief are my fave!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

I'm so far behind!  All beautiful ladies!!!

Bambolina- Love the Jems!  They didn't work on my feet, but YaaaY for you!!! 

Maryelle- Everytime I see these, I realize how fantastic they are! Congrats on your first of many!

Flipdiver- All great!

Karwood- Boulima 

Adctd2onlnshpng- Leopard MBP, we are twins!!! They look fantastic on you! And wow Mad Martas too, Lucky!!!

Vuittongirl82- Pink sooo pretty! And I'm Bananas for those Bananas!

Ruby- Love them! I tried some on, and wish I had gotten them!

Cityfashionista- Wow, now that is a haul!

Teydev- Absolutely Fantastic!  Loooove Spikes!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I have a pair to add to 2010!!! 

I thought it'll be a CL-less Christmas this year! I've been away on holidays and SO joined us for Christmas and went home the day after... he got me a gift in a little blue box that threw me off that cheeky bugger! When he came back last night... he gave me this! 

Excuse the iPhone pic taken in the dim hotel corridor!




Lucky I didn't buy the same pair I looked at the previous night!


----------



## FlipDiver

lisalovesshoes said:


> I have a pair to add to 2010!!!
> 
> I thought it'll be a CL-less Christmas this year! I've been away on holidays and SO joined us for Christmas and went home the day after... he got me a gift in a little blue box that threw me off that cheeky bugger! When he came back last night... he gave me this!
> 
> Excuse the iPhone pic taken in the dim hotel corridor!
> 
> View attachment 1284034
> 
> 
> Lucky I didn't buy the same pair I looked at the previous night!



*Lisa,* they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Congrats Lisa!!!!!  I love them!


----------



## Minamiz

U have my UHG...well one of them and they look stunning on u!


----------



## missgiannina

lisalovesshoes said:


> I have a pair to add to 2010!!!
> 
> I thought it'll be a CL-less Christmas this year! I've been away on holidays and SO joined us for Christmas and went home the day after... he got me a gift in a little blue box that threw me off that cheeky bugger! When he came back last night... he gave me this!
> 
> Excuse the iPhone pic taken in the dim hotel corridor!
> 
> View attachment 1284034
> 
> 
> Lucky I didn't buy the same pair I looked at the previous night!



congrats they look lovely


----------



## taydev

lisalovesshoes said:


> I have a pair to add to 2010!!!
> 
> I thought it'll be a CL-less Christmas this year! I've been away on holidays and SO joined us for Christmas and went home the day after... he got me a gift in a little blue box that threw me off that cheeky bugger! When he came back last night... he gave me this!
> 
> Excuse the iPhone pic taken in the dim hotel corridor!
> 
> View attachment 1284034
> 
> 
> Lucky I didn't buy the same pair I looked at the previous night!


 
 I don't need anymore spikes..... I don't need anymore spikes....... I don't need anymore spikes...... I don't need anymore spikes........


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous *Lisa*!!! Love the Clous!! Wish they were still around!! Congrats!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Got black suede Bibis from NM for $399!  (on sale for $532 with an extra 25% off):






Also got a pair of black Gazelles for $276 (sale price $368 with 25% off):


----------



## jeshika

Great score, *Flip*!!! We are Bibi twins!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*jesh* you got the Bibi? did i miss it in your thread?


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks *J*!  I don't remember u having Bibis either, did u get them from the fall sale too? There was a lonely 35 waiting for me on the NM sales rack, and surprisingly they fit me perfectly!


----------



## jeshika

RedBottomLover said:


> *jesh* you got the Bibi? did i miss it in your thread?





FlipDiver said:


> Thanks *J*!  I don't remember u having Bibis either, did u get them from the fall sale too? There was a lonely 35 waiting for me on the NM sales rack, and surprisingly they fit me perfectly!



Yes I do! Thanks to *Jenaywins*' lovely SA! I haven't had a chance to photograph them yet! Will do so this weekend!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thanks ladies!! I can't wait to wear them!!!

*MJ* my store just got them last week! Lol I consider myself lucky to get anything in my size these days! They go so quickly!!


----------



## Dessye

*City*, holy crap!!! That's a lot of shoes, girl! I DIE for the Gazolinas!! I tried on a pair today and they are so HOT! Modelling pics please

*Taydev*, love your yolando spikes!!!

*Lisa*, we are shoe twins!!!

*Flip*, love your black suede Bibis (fraternal shoe twins!) and gazelles

I don't check on this thread for a few hours and there are so many goodies!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

jeshika said:


> Yes I do! Thanks to *Jenaywins*' lovely SA! I haven't had a chance to photograph them yet! Will do so this weekend!


Ooohhh can't wait to see them! I can't wait to own the Bibi. I love the suede but I can't find them in my size :cry: sooo I'm just going to order the beige nappa ones, which totally make up for it!


----------



## bling*lover

*Flip:* Congrats on your bibi's they are gorgeous, love those Gazelles though they are fab!


----------



## clothingguru

*taydev*: Love the beige yolanda spikes!!! 

*city:* What a haul!!! Congrats on all the new pairs! Hope to see some modeling pics soon!

*ruby:* they look GREAT on!! Wow! Love em! 

*Lisaloves:* LOVE them on you! What an amazing gift!!!! Congrats! 

*Flip:* Congrats on both pars!!!! Modeling pics???!!!! 

I hope i didnt miss anyone.


----------



## 9distelle

lisalovesshoes said:


> I have a pair to add to 2010!!!
> 
> I thought it'll be a CL-less Christmas this year! I've been away on holidays and SO joined us for Christmas and went home the day after... he got me a gift in a little blue box that threw me off that cheeky bugger! When he came back last night... he gave me this!
> 
> Excuse the iPhone pic taken in the dim hotel corridor!
> 
> View attachment 1284034
> 
> 
> Lucky I didn't buy the same pair I looked at the previous night!


They look stunning on you, congrats!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeshika said:


> Great score, *Flip*!!! We are Bibi twins!



Nice score!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> *City*, holy crap!!! That's a lot of shoes, girl! I DIE for the Gazolinas!! I tried on a pair today and they are so HOT! Modelling pics please
> 
> *Taydev*, love your yolando spikes!!!
> 
> *Lisa*, we are shoe twins!!!
> 
> *Flip*, love your black suede Bibis (fraternal shoe twins!) and gazelles
> 
> I don't check on this thread for a few hours and there are so many goodies!!




 I've never tried them on! How were they? I can't wait until they get here. I will surely do modeling pics


----------



## Cityfashionista

clothingguru said:


> *taydev*: Love the beige yolanda spikes!!!
> 
> *city:* What a haul!!! Congrats on all the new pairs! Hope to see some modeling pics soon!
> 
> *ruby:* they look GREAT on!! Wow! Love em!
> 
> *Lisaloves:* LOVE them on you! What an amazing gift!!!! Congrats!
> 
> *Flip:* Congrats on both pars!!!! Modeling pics???!!!!
> 
> I hope i didnt miss anyone.



 sweetie  I will give some modeling shots


----------



## Cityfashionista

chloe speaks said:


> *taydev*. It was worth the wait. Those Yolandas ROCK! If I were to have gotten a beige spiky it would have been that one amazing!
> *CityFashionista*: darlin' I absolutely LIVE vicariously through your shopping! What fun.



  sweetie too bad I have to slow down now :shame: well try anyway


----------



## Cityfashionista

taydev said:


> I'm the same. I found the best way for me to do it is as soon as you get the shoe, 'cause once it goes into the closet you can pretty much forget it lol



Thats a good tip. Thanks


----------



## Cityfashionista

FlipDiver said:


> ^^^Wow *Cityfashionista!*  That is quite a haul!  Congrats on all your new CLs, and other purchases!  The black and white Miss Chief are my fave!


 I think those Miss chiefs are pretty cute. its why I bought 2 pair


----------



## Cityfashionista

SpursGirlJen said:


> I'm so far behind!  All beautiful ladies!!!
> 
> Bambolina- Love the Jems!  They didn't work on my feet, but YaaaY for you!!!
> 
> Maryelle- Everytime I see these, I realize how fantastic they are! Congrats on your first of many!
> 
> Flipdiver- All great!
> 
> Karwood- Boulima
> 
> Adctd2onlnshpng- Leopard MBP, we are twins!!! They look fantastic on you! And wow Mad Martas too, Lucky!!!
> 
> Vuittongirl82- Pink sooo pretty! And I'm Bananas for those Bananas!
> 
> Ruby- Love them! I tried some on, and wish I had gotten them!
> 
> Cityfashionista- Wow, now that is a haul!
> 
> Teydev- Absolutely Fantastic!  Loooove Spikes!


Yeah I went a little nuts I cant resist a sale  :shame:


----------



## Cityfashionista

Rubypout said:


> Thank you for your kind words ladies: *Clothingguru, Cts900, Kramer125, Dessye, Chloe Speaks, Cityfashionista, Missgiannina and* *Aoqtpi
> 
> *Think I've found myself a new online home here... Could make my CL obsession much worse though!
> 
> I agree with you about other ladies legs *Aoqtpi*, everyone seems to have long slim legs which makes me :greengrin: with envy too!
> *
> Taydev* - those spikes are simply gorgeous



I totally agree. I love TPF but it has made my shopping addiction so much worse :shame:


----------



## Cityfashionista

lisalovesshoes said:


> I have a pair to add to 2010!!!
> 
> I thought it'll be a CL-less Christmas this year! I've been away on holidays and SO joined us for Christmas and went home the day after... he got me a gift in a little blue box that threw me off that cheeky bugger! When he came back last night... he gave me this!
> 
> Excuse the iPhone pic taken in the dim hotel corridor!
> 
> View attachment 1284034
> 
> 
> Lucky I didn't buy the same pair I looked at the previous night!



Nice!  I need those in my life. What a sweetie you have too


----------



## BattyBugs

Such beautiful additions!


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> I've never tried them on! How were they? I can't wait until they get here. I will surely do modeling pics


 
How were the Gazolinas???


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hi everyone!! I received my newest pair this morning I LOVE them. They are a little tight (I should have gotten my TTS) but still very beautiful!! They are surprisingly not difficult to walk in so I am happy on that end I am worried they wont stretch, does anyone know if they stretch? Also, I noticed the gold/specchio part of the shoe looks strange like cloudy or something..what do you guyz think???? Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## ceseeber

congratulations *l.a**_girl*!, I know you've been super excited and I would be too for these look smashing!


----------



## vuittongirl82

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone!! I received my newest pair this morning I LOVE them. They are a little tight (I should gotten my TTS) but still very beautiful!! They are surprisingly not difficult to walk in so I am happy on that end I am worried they wont stretch, does anyone know if they stretch? Also, I noticed the gold/specchio part of the shoe looks strange like cloudy or something..what do you guyz think???? Thanks for letting me share!!


 

They are so beautiful!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

THANK YOU *ceseeber* and *vuittongirl82*!!! I love them! They are HOTT!!

P.S sorry about the ugly backgrounds in the pictures lol I was so excited to share my new addition!!


----------



## kramer125

The Ambers are beautiful!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*l.a_girl* they look stunning on you! I think it's really good that you went half size down on them.


----------



## crystalhowlett

taydev said:


> finally. beige yolanda spike



I think I have an itch for spikes, I am making an attempt to purchase classic and beautiful yet new and fun styles which the spikes on anything make it fun!!I love these!!!! The Yolanda spike is just wonderful.

*LA girl*: Love the AMBERS!!!! so sexy and I'm imagining everything you can wear with them!!!! Ya .5 down was a great idea, they fit to a T! DID you see N Minaja with them on,  I think it was the grammys maybe wow! wow!

ALso would like to add that *ALICE1979* has inspired me to work harder and I really need a pair of boulima 160 karung nabuck/suede in my life!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> How were the Gazolinas???


 I can't wait!


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone!! I received my newest pair this morning I LOVE them. They are a little tight (I should have gotten my TTS) but still very beautiful!! They are surprisingly not difficult to walk in so I am happy on that end I am worried they wont stretch, does anyone know if they stretch? Also, I noticed the gold/specchio part of the shoe looks strange like cloudy or something..what do you guyz think???? Thanks for letting me share!!



OMG Beautiful! I need those shoes!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *Cityfashionista*-I love them too!!! They are very comfortable and easy to walk in. I thought they were a little small but it turns out they fit just right! They are a must have for me. I can see myself wearing these with almost every piece of clothing I own lol which is surprising!


----------



## l.a_girl19

RedBottomLover said:


> *l.a_girl* they look stunning on you! I think it's really good that you went half size down on them.


 
You think so? They fit just right because when I stood up and walked with them I could see that if I had gotten the 38 I would have had heel slippage. I guess I just have long toes LOL Thanks so much for your support


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you* kramer *and *crystalhowlett*

-I was a little unsure about the size but turns out they fit! I didnt see them on that many celebs but they do look great! Thanks for compliments guyz!


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you *Cityfashionista*-I love them too!!! They are very comfortable and easy to walk in. I thought they were a little small but it turns out they fit just right! They are a must have for me. I can see myself wearing these with almost every piece of clothing I own lol which is surprising!



I agree. You can wear them with anything! They make my heart skip a beat. I want a pair. I just called Barneys but they aren't on sale there yet


----------



## l.a_girl19

Cityfashionista said:


> I agree. You can wear them with anything! They make my heart skip a beat. I want a pair. I just called Barneys but they aren't on sale there yet


 HAHAHA speed dial. Hope you get them!!! You wont regret it!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> HAHAHA speed dial. Hope you get them!!! You wont regret it!!



Thanks


----------



## SpursGirlJen

LAGirl- love them!!! I keep going back and forth between those and the black! But they are fantastic on you!!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

My Gazolinas came today! I'm so excited

Excuse my hair.:shame: I just wanted to post some quick pictures as promised.

I'm wearing my Roberto Cavalli fur top, My Fendi Skunk fur bag My Dior glasses and of course my Gazolinas























I love them!  Love: A size 41 would have fit better but a 40.5 is good enough


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Cityfashionista- HOT, love them!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SpursGirlJen said:


> Cityfashionista- HOT, love them!!!


----------



## Rubypout

Wow - now those are boots TDF


----------



## KlassicKouture

You ladies have been busy!! Awesome buys!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *SpursGirlJen*!! The black ones are awesome aswell!!
Beautiful Gazolinas *CityFashionista*!!!
Thank you *KlassicKouture*!


----------



## cts900

*City*: They look AH-mazing on you woman!

*l.a_girl*: Have to say again that they look like perfection to me.

*Flip*: GREAT buys. I adore the Bibis, really I do.  

*lisa:* What a way to end the year! 

*taydev*: Just gorgeous. Perfect.


----------



## *MJ*

Black Suede Bibi!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

MJ- Sooo pretty!


----------



## *MJ*

Thanks *SpursGirlJen*!!


----------



## Beaniebeans

I have to admit, when I first saw the Bibis in the CL lookbook, I was like 'uh..really? not cute."
Then I saw someone trying it on when they came out, and well, girl's gotta admit when she is wrong, and I was WRONG.
I love how they look, and am on a quest for the Ostrich Bibi's (if it wasn't for Carlinha, I would never have known they existed).

*ML* - you rock them like I wish I could!


----------



## rdgldy

*MJ,* they look gorgeous on you!!
*Beanie,* the ostrich ones are divine!! I wish I could wear the style comfortably, but no such luck.


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks for the kind words everyone!  Sorry I'm late catching up on this thread.

**MJ**, we are black suede Bibi twins!  Here's a modeling pic of the Bibis I bought from NM earlier this week for only $399 :


----------



## Beaniebeans

rdgldy said:


> *MJ,* they look gorgeous on you!!
> *Beanie,* the ostrich ones are divine!! I wish I could wear the style comfortably, but no such luck.



Heel slippage? I haven't been able to try a Bibi in my size, but that was an issue I felt with the Biancas.


----------



## NicoleV1987

Anxiously awaiting their arrival!


----------



## *MJ*

How sweet *Beanie*!! Thanks!! And I totally agree...The Ostrich Bibis are beyond gorgeous!!

Thank you *rdgldy*!! 

Glad to be shoe twins with you *FlipDiver*!! I got mine on 2nd cut too...$399*!

*I sized down a half, and they are snug and feel perfect. Had I gone TTS, I would have had major heel slippage. 

I love the look of the Bibi, but for some reason it's kinda awkward to walk in...and I'm not sure why. I have lots of sky-high heels, and can easily walk in most any heels...even 160's...but these just feel awkward.  
Guess I just need to practice!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Flip and MJ- beautiful!! You both look fantastic!

Nicole- Sweeet!!  Hope they get to you soon!


----------



## stilly

*MJ & flip* - Those Bibi's look gorgeous on both of you!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## *MJ*

Thanks *Stilly & louboutinlawyer*


----------



## cts900

*Nicole*: How exciting! 

*Flip*: They look great on you. 

**MJ**: I love, love, love Bibis. They look amazing.


----------



## *MJ*

Thank you *cts*!!


----------



## taydev

*Flip and MJ*-The bibi's look great on the both of you! 

*nicole*- I know these are going to be fabulous on you when you arrive. They are a stunning pair!


----------



## FlipDiver

Thank you *louboutinlawyer*, *stilly*, *cts*, and *taydev*!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Flip your new BiBis are gorgeous!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Cityfashionista holy otk batman! Love those gazolinas!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Um, did you ever do an official unveiling of your avatar...????


----------



## jenayb

*MJ*! *Flip*!


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks *Nerdy* and *Jenay*!


----------



## *MJ*

*Taydev & Jenay*


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous *MJ* Congrats!


----------



## crystalhowlett

*MJ* said:


> Black Suede Bibi!!



I am starting to love the chunky heel, Bibi is growing on me. Look what you all do to me, I cant stop. i want all the shoes and more!!! Im going to have to start illegally funding my habit!!! hahaha jk jk jk jk! I tell my friends :girlwhack:Im a very sick girl very sick, stay back you don't want to catch this fever.


----------



## missgiannina

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone!! I received my newest pair this morning I LOVE them. They are a little tight (I should have gotten my TTS) but still very beautiful!! They are surprisingly not difficult to walk in so I am happy on that end I am worried they wont stretch, does anyone know if they stretch? Also, I noticed the gold/specchio part of the shoe looks strange like cloudy or something..what do you guyz think???? Thanks for letting me share!!



they look so fierce ...congrats !


----------



## missgiannina

Cityfashionista said:


> My Gazolinas came today! I'm so excited
> 
> Excuse my hair.:shame: I just wanted to post some quick pictures as promised.
> 
> I'm wearing my Roberto Cavalli fur top, My Fendi Skunk fur bag My Dior glasses and of course my Gazolinas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them!  Love: A size 41 would have fit better but a 40.5 is good enough



you look fab!


----------



## jenayb

^^ The Bibi is not a style that caught my heart at first, either; however, it has actually become one of my favourites over time and I was lucky enough to snag two colours on sale from NM. Hopefully I will be adding more colours soon. 

The shoe itself feels much more stable and thus more comfortable than the Bianca which I can only attribute to the thicker heel. I recommend this style.


----------



## missgiannina

*MJ* said:


> Black Suede Bibi!!



i need black bibis!!!! congrats


----------



## missgiannina

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone!  Sorry I'm late catching up on this thread.
> 
> **MJ**, we are black suede Bibi twins!  Here's a modeling pic of the Bibis I bought from NM earlier this week for only $399 :



Wow 399 thats a great deal....unfortunately im not able to find them but congrats to you


----------



## *MJ*

Thanks *Bling*Lover*!!

I know what you mean crystal!! Looking at all this eye candy has done major damage to my bank account!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Rubypout said:


> Wow - now those are boots TDF





l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you *SpursGirlJen*!! The black ones are awesome aswell!!
> Beautiful Gazolinas *CityFashionista*!!!
> Thank you *KlassicKouture*!





cts900 said:


> *City*: They look AH-mazing on you woman!
> 
> *l.a_girl*: Have to say again that they look like perfection to me.
> 
> *Flip*: GREAT buys. I adore the Bibis, really I do.
> 
> *lisa:* What a way to end the year!
> 
> *taydev*: Just gorgeous. Perfect.





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Cityfashionista holy otk batman! Love those gazolinas!





missgiannina said:


> you look fab!



 You ladies are awesome!


----------



## Cityfashionista

I was a very bad girl today :shame:

I went to NYC with DH today & we happened on to Barneys.

I bought 2 more pairs of shoes. The Debora & the Tres Francaise :shame:

Hubby encouraged this behavior & promised to but up to 4 more next week 

So much for my ban?


----------



## *MJ*

missgiannina said:


> i need black bibis!!!! congrats



Thanks *missgiannina!! *


----------



## taydev

Congrats *cityfashionista!* Now, where may I find a hubby like this?


----------



## *MJ*

Can't wait to see your latest purchases *City*!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

taydev said:


> Congrats *cityfashionista!* Now, where may I find a hubby like this?





*MJ* said:


> Can't wait to see your latest purchases *City*!!


 he's a sweetie but a true enabler. I was trying to be good. 

Now I've fallen off the wagon.

I had them shipped to save on taxes. I will post pictures when they get here


----------



## taydev

^If he's the enabler then you outta be as bad as you wanna be! lol


----------



## Cityfashionista

taydev said:


> ^If he's the enabler then you outta be as bad as you wanna be! lol



 You're bad too!

I actually think I'm going to return the Tres. I'm not in love with them. I'm going to see if I can swap them for something I do love.


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Better to spend the money on something you really love rather than something you only like, cause you probably would't end up wearing them anyway!


----------



## Stephanie***

Nice purchases!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

bling*lover said:


> ^^ Better to spend the money on something you really love rather than something you only like, cause you probably would't end up wearing them anyway!




Exactly. I wouldn't. I have much better shoes that are similar IMO.

Now if they make their way to the outlet...


----------



## l.a_girl19

Cityfashionista said:


> I was a very bad girl today :shame:
> 
> I went to NYC with DH today & we happened on to Barneys.
> 
> I bought 2 more pairs of shoes. The Debora & the Tres Francaise :shame:
> 
> Hubby encouraged this behavior & promised to but up to 4 more next week
> 
> So much for my ban?


This husband of urs is a keeper!!! LOL


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> This husband of urs is a keeper!!! LOL



Yeah I  him!  He just bought me the Coousin Caged Booties that we saw last night. Since he liked it so much I will make him buy it!


----------



## l.a_girl19

thats so cute. I think it shows how much he loves you aswell! Cant wait to see your new additions!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow love all the new buys! All of you scored black Bibis at that amazing sale price I am soooo jealous!!!! they are beautiful!


----------



## FlipDiver

Just got my Egoutinas from FC.  Not sure if I'm going to keep them.  I need some convincing please!:







And some modeling pics:


----------



## Minamiz

OMG flip those are so hawt!

I saw them on the manager of the SCP boutique and wanted them way back then.

I think they're keepers since they can be dressy and casual.  Just enough edge to make them stand out from the crowd.  Not over the top at all.


----------



## l.a_girl19

*FlipDiver*-I think they are awesome. I wanted those for so long (I cant afford them) They would look great with black leggings and a nice tunic or jeans and a top. I love that style and I think these boots are a perfect addition. A comfortable and stylish everyday pair of boots for the fall/winter. I would keep them they look great on you!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Congrats to everyone, you all have such lovely new additions!! I just got the black patent Pigalle 100's...too small!!! I'm so sad-I am going to try and make my way to NYC next weekend to see if the 9.5 fit, I just hope they still have them!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Flip- Rock Star!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> thats so cute. I think it shows how much he loves you aswell! Cant wait to see your new additions!



Thanks


----------



## Cityfashionista

FlipDiver said:


> Just got my Egoutinas from FC.  Not sure if I'm going to keep them.  I need some convincing please!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some modeling pics:



OMG  Too hot!


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks *Minamiz, lagirl19, MrsTeacherMrCop, SpursGirlJen,* and *Cityfashionista*!  

I think I will end up keeping them.  They're super comfortable, and I need a practical pair that I can actually wear out in the frigid, snowy Northeast weather since a lot of my CLs are "indoor" shoes!


----------



## Cityfashionista

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks *Minamiz, lagirl19, MrsTeacherMrCop, SpursGirlJen,* and *Cityfashionista*!
> 
> I think I will end up keeping them.  They're super comfortable, and I need a practical pair that I can actually wear out in the frigid, snowy Northeast weather since a lot of my CLs are "indoor" shoes!



You *have" to keep them. If I could find those on sale in my size I'd buy them too for the same reasons you want to keep them.

Besides the fact that they're hawt! 

I have such shoe envy! I'd wear those with my AW Rocco


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Am I ever behind on this thread!  You ladies are amazing shoppers!

*jenay *- those spiked piggy flats are awesome!!  I saw them at NM and now I regreat not getting them!  Your boots complete your studded collection!  The MBP are GORGEOUS!
*taydev* - Love the Bikiki!  The color looks great on you and the tigresse are gorgeous as well!  And those Yolanda spikes...
*foosy* - So sorry to hear about your had experience - I hope you are able to get a resolution!
*stilly* - those Rolandes are gorgeous!  You are making me want a pair!
*gymangel *- sorry they weren't what you ordered, but I adore the silver spikes even more than the black - they stand out more!
*Miss_Q* - gorgeous new pairs!  The watersnake is TDF.  And I totally love your new avi pic - so cute!
*jeshika* - Oh, I die over the color of those mauds!  They are truly stunning.
*amazigrace *- the boots are gorgeous on you!
*Desye* - OMG the color on those Bibis!!!!  Love them!
*Bijou* - Wow!  Nice surprise.  They are gorgeous on you!  And I love the Ronfifis!
*bornfree* - OMG!!!!!!!!! Your haul is amazing.  I can't get over the color on those Biancas and Fifis.  Your new Hermes additions are stunning as well!
*bambolina* - great score!  Them Jem look fantastic on you!
*maryelle* - Congrats on your first pair!  I'm sure there will be many more to follow!
*Flip* - Love all your  new additions!  CLs booties are just the best!  And you must keep those Egotinas - they are seriously gorgeous!
*karwood* - You make those Boulimas look amazing!  Love the black colorway.
*adctd* - Love the haul!  All of them are gorgeous!
*vuittongir*l - OMG, what fabulous pairs!  I love the lizzie Bananas .  Welcome to tPF!
*Rubypout* - Congrats on finding them on sale!  I adore the Canons!
*City *- Hot dam*, you have been on a roll!  All pairs are fabulous!  I want to go shopping with you!
*Lisa* - those Clous are absolutely fantastic!
*l.a* - the Amertinas look fabulous on you!  I love the glitter!
*MJ* - Those Bibis look like they were made for you!
*NicoleV* - Congrats!  Can't wait to see pics!

Phew!  Hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## aoqtpi

Lisa, woohoo! Congrats!
Flip, those are so pretty!
l.a, omg those are amazing!
City, hot!
MJ, love!
Nicole, those are awesome!
Flip, I agree those are great for chilly weather!


----------



## Cityfashionista

LouboutinNerd said:


> Am I ever behind on this thread!  You ladies are amazing shoppers!
> 
> *jenay *- those spiked piggy flats are awesome!!  I saw them at NM and now I regreat not getting them!  Your boots complete your studded collection!  The MBP are GORGEOUS!
> *taydev* - Love the Bikiki!  The color looks great on you and the tigresse are gorgeous as well!  And those Yolanda spikes...
> *foosy* - So sorry to hear about your had experience - I hope you are able to get a resolution!
> *stilly* - those Rolandes are gorgeous!  You are making me want a pair!
> *gymangel *- sorry they weren't what you ordered, but I adore the silver spikes even more than the black - they stand out more!
> *Miss_Q* - gorgeous new pairs!  The watersnake is TDF.  And I totally love your new avi pic - so cute!
> *jeshika* - Oh, I die over the color of those mauds!  They are truly stunning.
> *amazigrace *- the boots are gorgeous on you!
> *Desye* - OMG the color on those Bibis!!!!  Love them!
> *Bijou* - Wow!  Nice surprise.  They are gorgeous on you!  And I love the Ronfifis!
> *bornfree* - OMG!!!!!!!!! Your haul is amazing.  I can't get over the color on those Biancas and Fifis.  Your new Hermes additions are stunning as well!
> *bambolina* - great score!  Them Jem look fantastic on you!
> *maryelle* - Congrats on your first pair!  I'm sure there will be many more to follow!
> *Flip* - Love all your  new additions!  CLs booties are just the best!  And you must keep those Egotinas - they are seriously gorgeous!
> *karwood* - You make those Boulimas look amazing!  Love the black colorway.
> *adctd* - Love the haul!  All of them are gorgeous!
> *vuittongir*l - OMG, what fabulous pairs!  I love the lizzie Bananas .  Welcome to tPF!
> *Rubypout* - Congrats on finding them on sale!  I adore the Canons!
> *City *- Hot dam*, you have been on a roll!  All pairs are fabulous!  I want to go shopping with you!
> *Lisa* - those Clous are absolutely fantastic!
> *l.a* - the Amertinas look fabulous on you!  I love the glitter!
> *MJ* - Those Bibis look like they were made for you!
> *NicoleV* - Congrats!  Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Phew!  Hope I didn't miss anyone!



 Ladies

Happy New year everyone! :tpfrox:



aoqtpi said:


> Lisa, woohoo! Congrats!
> Flip, those are so pretty!
> l.a, omg those are amazing!
> City, hot!
> MJ, love!
> Nicole, those are awesome!
> Flip, I agree those are great for chilly weather!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you* LouboutinNerd *and *aoqtpi*!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Happy New Year everyone!!!!!!


----------



## karwood

Congrats to everyone on their lovely purchases! 

Thank you all for your sweet compliments!

Happy New Year to everyone and I can't wait to see all the upcoming reveals in 2011!


----------



## BellaShoes

Happy New year *Karwood* and all of the fabulous ladies of Louboutin!


----------



## missgiannina

FlipDiver said:


> Just got my Egoutinas from FC.  Not sure if I'm going to keep them.  I need some convincing please!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some modeling pics:



keep them they look great!!!


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> Happy New year *Karwood* and all of the fabulous ladies of Louboutin!



Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## ct462

Happy New Years indeed ladies!


----------



## FlipDiver

ct462 said:


> Happy New Years indeed ladies!



Ooh gorgeous, ct462!


----------



## 9distelle

ct462 said:


> Happy New Years indeed ladies!


Beautiful peeps!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I've missed so much. I'm living vicariously through all of your new purchases ladies & I love them all! Love the spikeys and the HPs a whole lot!


----------



## Cityfashionista

ct462 said:


> Happy New Years indeed ladies!



Nice! 

Happy New Year Everyone


----------



## Dessye

Gorgeous, ct462!!  Congrats!


----------



## shoesanddogs

ct462 said:


> Happy New Years indeed ladies!



GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*flip- *they look great, hot! KEEEEPPP!!!

*ct462- *so gorgeous congrats!!!


----------



## missgiannina

ct462 said:


> Happy New Years indeed ladies!



they look amazing ! congrats!


----------



## cts900

*ct*: Just beautiful!

*Flip*: I say keep! Those are some serious business and I would not mess with you in them. Love!


----------



## ct462

Thank you ladies!  I hope everyone had/is having a great New Years!


----------



## foosy

*Happy New Years ladies!*​ 
Thanks to *Ayala*, *Bella *and *PetitColibri*, 
I was able to purchase my DW this beautiful pair of Lady Peep black patent with red tip.







 I will later create a thread with more images...


----------



## cts900

^^Gorgeous!  You are both lucky to have those beauties (and each other) in your lives. Wowza!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Happy New Years everyone!  Hope you all had a wonderful time last night!

*ct462* - Gorgeous AD!!!  What a perfect way to ring in the new year!
*foosy* - Wow!  You are such a wonderful hubby to buy those for your lucky wife!


----------



## missgiannina

foosy said:


> *Happy New Years ladies!*​
> Thanks to *Ayala*, *Bella *and *PetitColibri*,
> I was able to purchase my DW this beautiful pair of Lady Peep black patent with red tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will later create a thread with more images...



Beautiful... Lucky DW!!


----------



## FlipDiver

^^


----------



## heatherB

*ct462*, those look incredible on you! Congrats!!


----------



## bling*lover

*Foosy:* Congrats to your DW she is a very lucky lady not only to have such fab shoes, but to have you aswell!


----------



## BellaShoes

Nice work *foosy*!! I am sure she loves them!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Kicked off the new year with my new Pigalle flats in nude mini glitter:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> My Gazolinas came today! I'm so excited
> 
> Excuse my hair.:shame: I just wanted to post some quick pictures as promised.
> 
> I'm wearing my Roberto Cavalli fur top, My Fendi Skunk fur bag My Dior glasses and of course my Gazolinas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them!  Love: A size 41 would have fit better but a 40.5 is good enough


 
You look fabulous! I love the fur top and fur bag! And those shoes


----------



## LouboutinHottie

FlipDiver said:


> Kicked off the new year with my new Pigalle flats in nude mini glitter:


 

OMG those are amazing! I love anything sparkly!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

congrats everyone! Great way to start the new year!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

LouboutinHottie said:


> You look fabulous! I love the fur top and fur bag! And those shoes


 I was so excited a ran to put something together quickly to snap a picture for my TPF people


----------



## Cityfashionista

foosy said:


> *Happy New Years ladies!*​
> Thanks to *Ayala*, *Bella *and *PetitColibri*,
> I was able to purchase my DW this beautiful pair of Lady Peep black patent with red tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will later create a thread with more images...





FlipDiver said:


> Kicked off the new year with my new Pigalle flats in nude mini glitter:



Both pair are beautiful!


----------



## bling*lover

FlipDiver said:


> Kicked off the new year with my new Pigalle flats in nude mini glitter:


 
Gorgeous *Flip*, so sparkly congrats!


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks *LouboutinHottie, MrsTeacherMrCop, Cityfashionista, *and *bling*lover!*


----------



## jenayb

I love them, *flip*!


----------



## cts900

*flip*: the shoes are beautiful and so are your photos! congrats!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

*Flip* i love your new boots!  Congrats again *Foosy*- the red tip is TDF.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

*ct462* the watersnake ADs are so amazing!


----------



## FlipDiver

Thank you *jenaywins, cts900 *and *NerdyBird1982*!  I'm slowly building up my collection and taking pics along the way for my inevitable collection thread!


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> Thank you *jenaywins, cts900 *and *NerdyBird1982*!  I'm slowly building up my collection and taking pics along the way for my inevitable collection thread!



Well you are off to an amazing start! 

So, a word of advice, if I may, as I have the spiked Pigalle flats and I assume they fit much the same as your beautiful glitters........ 

Bring Bandaids along the first day you wear them, or at the very least blister block, for your poor little pinky toes and the back of your heels. Forrrrr surrrrrrrre.


----------



## BattyBugs

*Foosy*: What a gorgeous, sexy pair you got for your wife. I bet she loves them.
*Flip*: Love the sparkles.

Flip, I second what Jenay said. Your pinky toes will get a bit of rubbing to start. Blister Block and/or bandaids are a must.


----------



## aoqtpi

ct, I love those!
foosy, beautiful!
Flip, omg glitter 

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> *Foosy*: What a gorgeous, sexy pair you got for your wife. I bet she loves them.
> *Flip*: Love the sparkles.
> 
> Flip, I second what Jenay said. Your pinky toes will get a bit of rubbing to start. Blister Block and/or bandaids are a must.



Hi, *little bat*. 

Bats, yours broke in, right..? How many wears? I'm SCURRED of mine!


----------



## ct462

Flip, you started the new year right! I am loving the pigalle glitter flats! Also, congrats on deciding on keeping your boots!


----------



## BattyBugs

I haven't had a chance to break in my piggies, yet. My Rosella flats broke in after a few wears and the piggies are more comfy, so I'm expecting them to require fewer Bandaids.


----------



## jenayb

^^ 

Good to know, good to know.....


----------



## Cranberry_84

Just bought some pigalles 120s. they are so amazing!


----------



## stilly

Congrats *Cranberry*!!!

I'm sure you'll love them.

How about some modeling pics???


----------



## Cranberry_84

stilly said:


> Congrats *Cranberry*!!!
> 
> I'm sure you'll love them.
> 
> How about some modeling pics???



Need to learn to walk in them before that is possible!


----------



## foosy

*cts900, LouboutinNerd, missgiannina, 
FlipDiver, bling*lover, BellaShoes, 
Cityfashionista, NerdyBirdy1982, BattyBugs, 
*and *aoqtpi*


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Cranberry_84 said:


> Just bought some pigalles 120s. they are so amazing!


 
You can always model them sitting on your couch! Congrats can't want to see them! What color??


----------



## jenayb

Cranberry_84 said:


> Need to learn to walk in them before that is possible!



You will! Break them in and it will be like second nature! 



MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> You can always model them sitting on your couch! Congrats can't want to see them! What color??



Exactly. Seated modeling shots count, too.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh flip, the nude glitter pigalle flats are fantastic!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

jenaywins said:


> You will! Break them in and it will be like second nature!
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Seated modeling shots count, too.


 
^^ That's how I plan on modeling my new Bikkis...idk how I'm going to be able to walk in those things!


----------



## jenayb

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> ^^ That's how I plan on modeling my new Bikkis...idk how I'm going to be able to walk in those things!





I promise you... Once you practice, they will be a breeze. When I got my first pair of CLs, New Simples, I could barely stand and walk in them. They were so very difficult, and hurt so very badly. Now, I can walk for hours in them - I've gone shopping in them multiple times. Practice, practice and you will be a pro.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

jenaywins said:


> I promise you... Once you practice, they will be a breeze. When I got my first pair of CLs, New Simples, I could barely stand and walk in them. They were so very difficult, and hurt so very badly. Now, I can walk for hours in them - I've gone shopping in them multiple times. Practice, practice and you will be a pro.


 omg I hope you're right...I feel like I'm "henpecking" (that's what I call it when you walk with your knees sticking out lol) and my feet hurt sooo badly! I actually contemplated returning them...but it would break my heart!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> omg I hope you're right...I feel like I'm "henpecking" (that's what I call it when you walk with your knees sticking out lol) and my feet hurt sooo badly! I actually contemplated returning them...but it would break my heart!!!!!!



Lol!

Well, if you want, you could do what I do... And I don't think your DH would mind... Just wear them around the house to do everything in. Do your dishes, cook dinner, vaccuum, do your laundry, etc. You will get used to them. I promise. Oh, and if you really want to make DH happy, throw on a cute apron with them. Trust me. Dbf loves it.


----------



## clothingguru

*Congrats on all the amazing purchases ladies*! And the amazing new years Shoe's everyone wore!!!! Cant wait to see what the NEW year brings for shoes!!!


----------



## Dessye

Flip, Foosy, Cranberry: Congrats on some stunning purchases!


----------



## Kamabenz

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone!  Sorry I'm late catching up on this thread.
> 
> **MJ**, we are black suede Bibi twins!  Here's a modeling pic of the Bibis I bought from NM earlier this week for only $399 :



omg how did you get these for $399 they're awesomeee? i live in ny and everything was sold out only really expensive shoes left over.


----------



## karwood

*foosy, flip and cranberry,* congrats to kicking off 2011 with new CLs!

*cran,* you need to "_show_" us what you got!


----------



## jeshika

New additions... more pix in my collection thread

Nude Patent Maudissimas... SIGNED by Msr. Louboutin





Black Suede Bibis...  *Jenay*!





sorry ladies, that is all... i have other new additions but they are going to have to be posted in the non-cl indulgence thread.  (whispers... *bella* jedi-mind tricked me into it)


----------



## karwood

jeshika said:


> New additions... more pix in my collection thread
> 
> Nude Patent Maudissimas... SIGNED by Msr. Louboutin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Suede Bibis...  *Jenay*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry ladies, that is all... i have other new additions but they are going to have to be posted in the non-cl indulgence thread.  (whispers... *bella* jedi-mind tricked me into it)



I'm soooo jealous you found a pair of black suede Bibi!!! (J/K) I'm truly happy for both of your very lovely new additions. I am glad you finally received your correct size and _signed_ nude patent Maudissimas.


----------



## bling*lover

*Jess:* Love the patent Maudissimas almost as much as your EB ones, gorgeous congrats. And of course your bibi's are lovely aswell! Now I must head over to non cl indulgences and check out your other purchases, I bet they are BA's !


----------



## ct462

jeshika, you have been buying some really gorgeous shoes lately... I might get jedi-mind tricked (enabled) myself!


----------



## Dessye

Jeshika, i love your new Mauds and Bibis!  Also jealous of your great deal on the Bibis - I had to pay full price for mine   oh well, I love mine 

I tried on the Mauds and they looked only ok on me so I passed on them.  They look beautiful though!!  If they're made in a higher heel, I'll definitely reconsider


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Great additions Jeshika, so jealous of the Bibis! But happy for you!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika, beautiful! And signed!  Bibis are gorgeous as well!


----------



## chacci1

Finally found  my Madame Butterfly 150 pumps in peacock!...Just need for FedEx to hurry up and get them to me now!


----------



## jeshika

karwood said:


> I'm soooo jealous you found a pair of black suede Bibi!!! (J/K) I'm truly happy for both of your very lovely new additions. I am glad you finally received your correct size and _signed_ nude patent Maudissimas.



thanks *karwood*! i wasn't expecting to fall in love with the black suede bibis but i did! i will keep an eye out for you!!! what size are you?



bling*lover said:


> *Jess:* Love the patent Maudissimas almost as much as your EB ones, gorgeous congrats. And of course your bibi's are lovely aswell! Now I must head over to non cl indulgences and check out your other purchases, I bet they are BA's !



thanks *bling*! you know me so well... yes they are. 



ct462 said:


> jeshika, you have been buying some really gorgeous shoes lately... I might get jedi-mind tricked (enabled) myself!



thanks *ct462*! teehee... new year... new shoes! 



Dessye said:


> Jeshika, i love your new Mauds and Bibis!  Also jealous of your great deal on the Bibis - I had to pay full price for mine   oh well, I love mine
> 
> I tried on the Mauds and they looked only ok on me so I passed on them.  They look beautiful though!!  If they're made in a higher heel, I'll definitely reconsider



thanks *Dessye*! the Bibis are worth paying full price!!! the Mauds take some time to get used to but now that i'm used to them, i love them though! (need to moisturize those toes tho!)



MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> Great additions Jeshika, so jealous of the Bibis! But happy for you!



 *MrsTeacher*!



aoqtpi said:


> jeshika, beautiful! And signed!  Bibis are gorgeous as well!



thanks *aoqtpi*! i am beyond psyched that i have a signed pair!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> New additions... more pix in my collection thread
> 
> Nude Patent Maudissimas... SIGNED by Msr. Louboutin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Suede Bibis...  *Jenay*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry ladies, that is all... i have other new additions but they are going to have to be posted in the non-cl indulgence thread.  (whispers... *bella* jedi-mind tricked me into it)



 Glad he was able to help!

I love the Maudissima!! And signed? Get outta here!


----------



## wannaprada

As usual ladies, I am super behind. Great purchases everyone! I just received my latest and most likely last pair of CLs today (DH put me on a shopping ban until I pay off my CCs  ). Problem is, I'm not sure I love them. They were on sale, which is a plus. Can you all tell me what you think? How do they look on me?  Thanks!

Mille Cordes in cranberry


----------



## cts900

*wanna*: I think they look great on you and the color is TDF.  I don't love slingbacks in general so I would not choose them for myself--but if your only concern is how they look....not to worry because they look FAB!

*jesh*: Again--I truly love them.  Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

*wannaprada* - I will be completely honest here; I am just not feeling them. I'm not crazy about the colour or the fit, and I sense that you aren't either. Sale price or not, I say return.


----------



## clothingguru

*Jeshika:* OMG i love them! The nude Maud's are amazing and the black suede bibi's are divine!!!! CONGRATS! 

*Wanna:* I think they are gorgeous! And i saw them IRL and loved them! BUT if your not in love then.....i agree with Jenay


----------



## BattyBugs

Jeshika: Fabulous new additions.
Wanna: I honestly think that these just don't seem to be "you," like so many of your other CLs do. If you love them, keep them. If not, then send them back.


----------



## bling*lover

*Wanna:* I love the color but i'm not crazy about the style. I do think they look great on you but if you don't love them then there's no point in having them because you may always regret buying them and maybe never wear them. If these are going to be your last pair for good or atleast for a while then it should really be a pair you love and can't live without! I say go out with a BANG!


----------



## Elsie87

*Jesh*: Oooh pretty! Congrats!

*Wanna*: I like 'em (beautiful colour), but it really is up to you hun! 


Here's my sale find:

*Simple pump 85 in goa lamé kid*


----------



## michaelfranco

My new Rollerboy Spikes


----------



## wannaprada

Thank you ladies so much!! You've made my decision easier. 
Elsie and Michael: love the shoes!


----------



## bling*lover

Love those *Michael* congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

bling*lover said:


> *Wanna:* I love the color but i'm not crazy about the style. I do think they look great on you but if you don't love them then there's no point in having them because you may always regret buying them and maybe never wear them. If these are going to be your last pair for good or atleast for a while then it should really be a pair you love and can't live without! I say go out with a BANG!


 
I agree. Well said.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh gorgeous *Elsie!* I have the black version in the 100mm and love them!  But this color is TDF!

*wanna:* I agree with the others, I love the color, but not too crazy on the style.  Return and use the money toward a pair you love.

*michael:* Those rollerboys are hot!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*foosy- *wow you did a great job, they are gorgeous! 

*flip- *oh they are soooo pretty I WANT!!!

*jeshika- *love them both, beautiful! 

*wanna- *I like the color, but not a fan of the style. If you  aren't sure, I say return them.

*elsie- *ooohh such a beautiful color! 

*michael- *those are hot!


----------



## cts900

*michael*: How exciting! Congrats!

*Elsie*: I love Goa Lame.  Those are gorgeous.


----------



## shopgirl810

Elsie87 said:


> *Jesh*: Oooh pretty! Congrats!
> 
> *Wanna*: I like 'em (beautiful colour), but it really is up to you hun!
> 
> 
> Here's my sale find:
> 
> *Simple pump 85 in goa lamé kid*


 

love these shoes. love the sparkle!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

^^ITA, I love that color!! And Michael, great shoes!


----------



## Bleue

O...M...G...!!!  I just received my Lucifer Bows.  OMG!  OMG!  OMG!  They are honestly...honestly...TDF!!!  They are in no way over the top.  They are sexy, hot, gorgeous works of art...my heart is thumping so hard.  I almost feel it hard to breath right now. 

But, boy, you ladies weren't kidding about the sizing on these puppies.  My US size is 8, TTS Loubie 8.5, some 8's, so I being a bit fearful of sizing down too much ordered size 38 and while they feel fantastic I realize they will stretch and I can get almost a whole finger in behind my heel.  Very surprising - shoulda believed you! 

Anyway, I re-ordered 37.5 to be delivered tomorrow.  I probably won't sleep all night waiting for them.  They are probably one of the most gorgeous shoes I've ever seen!  Edgy, strong, sexy, and seductive.  Just the way I like it.  OMG, did I just say that!


----------



## heatherB

Congrats, *Bleue*! Glad you love them!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Congrats Bleue can't wait to see some pics!!


----------



## missgiannina

jeshika said:


> New additions... more pix in my collection thread
> 
> Nude Patent Maudissimas... SIGNED by Msr. Louboutin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Suede Bibis...  *Jenay*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry ladies, that is all... i have other new additions but they are going to have to be posted in the non-cl indulgence thread.  (whispers... *bella* jedi-mind tricked me into it)



Beautiful new additions !!!


----------



## missgiannina

michaelfranco said:


> My new Rollerboy Spikes



They look amazing!!!


----------



## ct462

michaelfranco, love the new rollerboy spikes. great choice in color!

Bleue, make sure to take lots of modeling photos when you get your new pair!


----------



## jamidee

I just got my very first pair of LOUBOUTIN'S!  A nice surprise from Santa on xmas morning!! The Glitter Sexy Slingback!! LOVE  Isn't the sexy toe cleavage to just DIE FOR!?


----------



## compulsive

I received my new babies a couple weeks ago! After a little mishap, they were remade and are now perfect. May I present to you my *Special Order Studded White Patent Pigalle 120s*  (I wish I had more pics to share but I've been so busy so these will have to do for now )


----------



## ceseeber

compulsive said:


> I received my new babies a couple weeks ago! After a little mishap, they were remade and are now perfect. May I present to you my *Special Order Studded White Patent Pigalle 120s*  (I wish I had more pics to share but I've been so busy so these will have to do for now )



*Compulsive* your SO's are dynamite! Cingratulaions on such a stunning pair!


----------



## jamidee

WOW!! Compulsive, I am in love with those studded pigalles! Definitely will be adding those to my wishlist!! :-/


----------



## ct462

jamidee, great xmas gift, every gal needs something sparkly!

compulsive, your SO is TDF!! Really beautiful!!!! Congrats!


----------



## michaelfranco

*Compulsive*!! WOW, AMAZING


----------



## aoqtpi

wanna, they're cute, but if you don't love them and can exchange them for a pair you love, I'd say go for it! I'm not a huge fan of the strings across the front, but that's just my style
Elsie, those are so pretty!
michael, fierce!
jami, GREAT shoes for your firsts!
compulsive, those are amazing! Glad your SO worked out!


----------



## Alice1979

compulsive said:


> I received my new babies a couple weeks ago! After a little mishap, they were remade and are now perfect. May I present to you my *Special Order Studded White Patent Pigalle 120s*  (I wish I had more pics to share but I've been so busy so these will have to do for now )


 
They're perfect and look amazing on you


----------



## clothingguru

*jamie*: Love the sparkle! CONGRATS! 
*michael*:LOVE them!!!!! Love the suede and color! congrats! 
*compulsive:* OMG  I LOVE LOVE them! And im not a huge fan of spikes!!!!!! WOW! Congrats! So happy they ended up finally turning out to be what you wanted! 
*elsie*: Congrats! They are great on you!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Complusive, I normally don't like white shoes but those are HOT!! congrats....


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

compulsive i love them!!!!


----------



## bling*lover

WOW *compulsive*, they are stunning congrats!


----------



## jenayb

compulsive said:


> I received my new babies a couple weeks ago! After a little mishap, they were remade and are now perfect. May I present to you my *Special Order Studded White Patent Pigalle 120s*  (I wish I had more pics to share but I've been so busy so these will have to do for now )


----------



## l.a_girl19

compulsive said:


> I received my new babies a couple weeks ago! After a little mishap, they were remade and are now perfect. May I present to you my *Special Order Studded White Patent Pigalle 120s*  (I wish I had more pics to share but I've been so busy so these will have to do for now )


 OMG BEAUTIFUL! The Pigalles look perfect on you. My feet come out of the outer front part of the shoe  but they fit you so perfectly!! Congrats!! I am curious, how do you place a special order???


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

compulsive said:


> I received my new babies a couple weeks ago! After a little mishap, they were remade and are now perfect. May I present to you my *Special Order Studded White Patent Pigalle 120s*  (I wish I had more pics to share but I've been so busy so these will have to do for now )


 hotttttttt like fire babe!!!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

wow some awesome buys here !!!! Congrats everyone loving all the eye candy


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

michaelfranco said:


> My new Rollerboy Spikes


those are amazzzzzzinggggggggg!!!! so sexy!!!! p.s. is that you in your avatar pic


----------



## l.a_girl19

jamidee said:


> I just got my very first pair of LOUBOUTIN'S!  A nice surprise from Santa on xmas morning!! The Glitter Sexy Slingback!! LOVE  Isn't the sexy toe cleavage to just DIE FOR!?


 What a sexy shoe!!!! They look stunning on you!!! Congratulations on your wonderful first pair!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jamidee said:


> I just got my very first pair of LOUBOUTIN'S!  A nice surprise from Santa on xmas morning!! The Glitter Sexy Slingback!! LOVE  Isn't the sexy toe cleavage to just DIE FOR!?





compulsive said:


> I received my new babies a couple weeks ago! After a little mishap, they were remade and are now perfect. May I present to you my *Special Order Studded White Patent Pigalle 120s*  (I wish I had more pics to share but I've been so busy so these will have to do for now )




Wow awesome


----------



## Cityfashionista

wannaprada said:


> As usual ladies, I am super behind. Great purchases everyone! I just received my latest and most likely last pair of CLs today (DH put me on a shopping ban until I pay off my CCs  ). Problem is, I'm not sure I love them. They were on sale, which is a plus. Can you all tell me what you think? How do they look on me?  Thanks!
> 
> Mille Cordes in cranberry




I just bought those of of Barneys. I got the black. I think they look great. How do they feel?


Elsie87 said:


> *Jesh*: Oooh pretty! Congrats!
> 
> *Wanna*: I like 'em (beautiful colour), but it really is up to you hun!
> 
> 
> Here's my sale find:
> 
> *Simple pump 85 in goa lamé kid*



Very nice.


----------



## FlipDiver

compulsive said:


> I received my new babies a couple weeks ago! After a little mishap, they were remade and are now perfect. May I present to you my *Special Order Studded White Patent Pigalle 120s*  (I wish I had more pics to share but I've been so busy so these will have to do for now )



Beautiful!!


----------



## FlipDiver

jamidee said:


> I just got my very first pair of LOUBOUTIN'S!  A nice surprise from Santa on xmas morning!! The Glitter Sexy Slingback!! LOVE  Isn't the sexy toe cleavage to just DIE FOR!?



What a cute first pair of CLs!  Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*jamidee*, what an amazing gift! Stunning!

*V*, those Piggies are TDF!  SOOO glad you got them!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Wow Ladies Congrats on your purchases!!!!!
Michael and Compulsive- AH-MA-ZING!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

pretty glitters jami...

Compulsive!! Your white spiked pigalles are incredible!


----------



## hazeltt

jamidee said:


> I just got my very first pair of LOUBOUTIN'S!  A nice surprise from Santa on xmas morning!! The Glitter Sexy Slingback!! LOVE  Isn't the sexy toe cleavage to just DIE FOR!?




What a perfect first pair to start your collection! Congrats!



compulsive said:


> I received my new babies a couple weeks ago! After a little mishap, they were remade and are now perfect. May I present to you my *Special Order Studded White Patent Pigalle 120s*  (I wish I had more pics to share but I've been so busy so these will have to do for now )



These are so sexy!


----------



## missgiannina

compulsive said:


> I received my new babies a couple weeks ago! After a little mishap, they were remade and are now perfect. May I present to you my *Special Order Studded White Patent Pigalle 120s*  (I wish I had more pics to share but I've been so busy so these will have to do for now )



they're HOT!!!! congrats


----------



## heatherB

compulsive said:


> I received my new babies a couple weeks ago! After a little mishap, they were remade and are now perfect. May I present to you my *Special Order Studded White Patent Pigalle 120s*  (I wish I had more pics to share but I've been so busy so these will have to do for now )




now I need some piggies....


----------



## heatherB

jamidee said:


> I just got my very first pair of LOUBOUTIN'S!  A nice surprise from Santa on xmas morning!! The Glitter Sexy Slingback!! LOVE  Isn't the sexy toe cleavage to just DIE FOR!?


 
Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie, that is such an amazing color. Love them!
The Rollerboys are fierce, Michaelfranco!
Love the glitter, jamidee.
Beautiful SO, Compulsive!


----------



## singsongjones

*Compulsive*, those Pigalles are fierce!!! I'm in love


----------



## natassha68

I.....................CANT..................BREATH..............


compulsive said:


> I received my new babies a couple weeks ago! After a little mishap, they were remade and are now perfect. May I present to you my *Special Order Studded White Patent Pigalle 120s*  (I wish I had more pics to share but I've been so busy so these will have to do for now )


----------



## natassha68

Wow, lots of pretty new additions here, congrats ladies !


----------



## cts900

*compulsive*: I am thrilled for you that they finally worked out.  They look amazing on you.  HUGE congrats!

*jamidee*: Love the glitters.  Very pretty!


----------



## carrera993

Those shoes!  Those legs!  




compulsive said:


> I received my new babies a couple weeks ago! After a little mishap, they were remade and are now perfect. May I present to you my *Special Order Studded White Patent Pigalle 120s*  (I wish I had more pics to share but I've been so busy so these will have to do for now )


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*jeshika* - Love both of your new additions!  you are so lucky to have those gorgeous Maud's signed!
*chacci* - Congrats!  Please make sure to post pics when they arrive!
*wanna *- Not sure about them, tbh. I think the color looks great on you, but I'm not sure about the style.  If you don't love them, I would send them back.
*Elsie* - You are killing me with that goa!  The color is soooo pretty!
*michael* - Love the rollerboys!  The color is fab!
*Bleue* - Yeah!  The lucifers are totally gorg.  Please post pics!
*jamidee *- Congrats on your first pair!  What a gorgeous first pair to pick.  Welcome to the obsession!
*compulsive* -   They are SPECTACULAR!!!!! I adore the white patent!  I'm so glad they came out correctly this time!


----------



## chloe speaks

OMG *compulsive*.  you shoulda warned us! those SOs are amazing!

*jamidee*: so glad that Santa got you what you wanted!


----------



## Dessye

*Michael*, totally awesome!  Any modelling pics coming?
*Jamidee*, gorgeous - what an awesome start to a CL collection! I'm really starting to love that style.
*Compulsive*, I DIE!   What an amazing SO!  I'm considering them now..LOL!


----------



## Dessye

*Elsie*, love that Goa Lame and in that color, so stunning! 
*Wanna*, I agree with the others who aren't crazy about the style. Neither am I. But the color looks great on you, though!

Hope I didn't miss anyone!

OK, my turn! I would have done this as my very first reveal, but I already spilled the beans on another thread...

I still haven't figured out how to post photos directly on the page instead I'll do the thumbnail attachment thing:

My new babies: Red Croc Biancas! (Sorry for my dusty floors!)


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^O...M...G...I just died.   I am speechless.


----------



## gymangel812

*Dessye* - those croc biancas are TDF!

my two sale purchases from the shoe in (took forever for shipping!):

peacock satin MBP 120mm (i  these so much!)









cranberry calf rolandozip (after trying them on, they're not as bad as i thought rolandos would feel. i love the color and the zipper is unique)


----------



## FlipDiver

*Dessye* - Those croc Biancacs look gorgeous on you!!

*gymangel812* - Love your new shoes!  The peacock MBPs are my fave!


----------



## phiphi

*vee* - YAY! i'm so happy they got the SO right because DAMN you look amazing in them!
*jamidee* - congratulations! beautiful!
*michael* - ooh i really like those! mod pics mod pics!
*elsie* - the goas are fab!
*wanna* - i kind of like them.. maybe i like the colour on you more than the style?
*dessye* - EEEEE!!! they are even more gorgeous than i could have ever imagined!!! congratulations my dear!
*gym* - congrats on your great scores! such beautiful colours too!


----------



## Alice1979

Dessye said:


> *Elsie*, love that Goa Lame and in that color, so stunning!
> *Wanna*, I agree with the others who aren't crazy about the style. Neither am I. But the color looks great on you, though!
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone!
> 
> OK, my turn! I would have done this as my very first reveal, but I already spilled the beans on another thread...
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to post photos directly on the page instead I'll do the thumbnail attachment thing:
> 
> My new babies: Red Croc Biancas! (Sorry for my dusty floors!)



The red croc Biancas are out of this world!!! They look absolutely stunning on you. Big congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ct462

Dessye, WOW, your red croc biancas are beyond words. A million congrats!
gymangel812, the peacock MB's are one of the ones I let pass me by. Congrats, I love them! Also, the rolandozips are of a beautiful color!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

compulsive, jamidee, elsie, wanna, gymangel, and dessye....gorgeous additions everyone!


----------



## indypup

Dessye said:


> *Elsie*, love that Goa Lame and in that color, so stunning!
> *Wanna*, I agree with the others who aren't crazy about the style. Neither am I. But the color looks great on you, though!
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone!
> 
> OK, my turn! I would have done this as my very first reveal, but I already spilled the beans on another thread...
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to post photos directly on the page instead I'll do the thumbnail attachment thing:
> 
> My new babies: Red Croc Biancas! (Sorry for my dusty floors!)


OMG!   I think you should have done a reveal!  Those are AMAZING.  Total dream shoe.

*Gym*, I love them MBP!  The 120 height is absolutely perfect, imo.


----------



## Blue Sapphire

jamidee said:


> I just got my very first pair of LOUBOUTIN'S!  A nice surprise from Santa on xmas morning!! The Glitter Sexy Slingback!! LOVE  Isn't the sexy toe cleavage to just DIE FOR!?



OMG, so this is the pair you got! I would cry if I got these too! They look fantabulous!


----------



## missgiannina

Dessye said:


> *Elsie*, love that Goa Lame and in that color, so stunning!
> *Wanna*, I agree with the others who aren't crazy about the style. Neither am I. But the color looks great on you, though!
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone!
> 
> OK, my turn! I would have done this as my very first reveal, but I already spilled the beans on another thread...
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to post photos directly on the page instead I'll do the thumbnail attachment thing:
> 
> My new babies: Red Croc Biancas! (Sorry for my dusty floors!)




OMG those are stunning!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

gymangel812 said:


> *Dessye* - those croc biancas are TDF!
> 
> my two sale purchases from the shoe in (took forever for shipping!):
> 
> peacock satin MBP 120mm (i  these so much!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cranberry calf rolandozip (after trying them on, they're not as bad as i thought rolandos would feel. i love the color and the zipper is unique)



that pink is fab !!! great additions!


----------



## Dessye

*Duke, gym, Flip, phi, Alice, ct462, Mrsteacher, indy, and missgiannina!*  I suppose I'll have to wait for another pair to do a reveal


----------



## michaelfranco

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> those are amazzzzzzinggggggggg!!!! so sexy!!!! p.s. is that you in your avatar pic




haha, yes it is


----------



## FlipDiver

michaelfranco said:


> haha, yes it is



^^Uhh, you are gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

red croc biancas-I just have no words


----------



## Cityfashionista

gymangel812 said:


> *Dessye* - those croc biancas are TDF!
> 
> my two sale purchases from the shoe in (took forever for shipping!):
> 
> peacock satin MBP 120mm (i  these so much!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cranberry calf rolandozip (after trying them on, they're not as bad as i thought rolandos would feel. i love the color and the zipper is unique)




So hawt!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> *Elsie*, love that Goa Lame and in that color, so stunning!
> *Wanna*, I agree with the others who aren't crazy about the style. Neither am I. But the color looks great on you, though!
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone!
> 
> OK, my turn! I would have done this as my very first reveal, but I already spilled the beans on another thread...
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to post photos directly on the page instead I'll do the thumbnail attachment thing:
> 
> My new babies: Red Croc Biancas! (Sorry for my dusty floors!)


Wow


----------



## LornaLou

I adore the Bibi's! I love them so much


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> *Elsie*, love that Goa Lame and in that color, so stunning!
> *Wanna*, I agree with the others who aren't crazy about the style. Neither am I. But the color looks great on you, though!
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone!
> 
> OK, my turn! I would have done this as my very first reveal, but I already spilled the beans on another thread...
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to post photos directly on the page instead I'll do the thumbnail attachment thing:
> 
> My new babies: Red Croc Biancas! (Sorry for my dusty floors!)




Ohhh I love the red croc biancas!! I'm far too tall...a whopping 5'8'' so it would never work for me, but they look amazing on you!


----------



## bling*lover

*Dessye:* OH MY GOD they are fantastic, love the color and they look amazing on you. Congrats!
*Gymangel:* Both are gorgeous but love the MBP's and they look great on you, congrats!


----------



## sobe2009

Dessye!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!, this pair deserves a whole reveal... Best pair ever!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye, those are beautiful! The croc looks both elegant and daring, if that makes sense!
gym, pretty MBPs! And I love the Rolandozips!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dessye said:


> *Elsie*, love that Goa Lame and in that color, so stunning!
> *Wanna*, I agree with the others who aren't crazy about the style. Neither am I. But the color looks great on you, though!
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone!
> 
> OK, my turn! I would have done this as my very first reveal, but I already spilled the beans on another thread...
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to post photos directly on the page instead I'll do the thumbnail attachment thing:
> 
> My new babies: Red Croc Biancas! (Sorry for my dusty floors!)


WOW..are those special ordered? Niccceeeeee Congrats!

So many beautiful pairs here..Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## shoesanddogs

Today the fedex man brought me a special box.    These were hard fought...you have no idea what I went through to get my paws on these ones. 

I LOVE them...BUT, man, are they small!  I ordered them TTS, 38 (I thought that's what I had seen on here) and my right foot is currently really mad at me.  Do they stretch?  What were other people's experiences?  I will never find them in a half size up--they were an unbelieveable price at Saks.

And finally, is the style called bikkis or bikikis?  I had always thought bikki, but the box says "bikiki".  Either way, love 'em!

One of my doggies is being *super* helpful:











Modeling shots (please ignore the fact that my pedi is way overdue ):


----------



## Theren

well ladies I got the jade decolettes, but I dont think im going to keep them..


----------



## erinmiyu

ohnoes! why not, *theren*?


----------



## Theren

erin I think they are just a tad too small.. I was hoping I could make them work but I dont think so, they scrunch my toes up so much it hurts to just stand in them.. but I did take some pics (to follow) anyways


----------



## maryelle

shoesanddogs said:


> Today the fedex man brought me a special box.    These were hard fought...you have no idea what I went through to get my paws on these ones.
> 
> I LOVE them...BUT, man, are they small!  I ordered them TTS, 38 (I thought that's what I had seen on here) and my right foot is currently really mad at me.  Do they stretch?  What were other people's experiences?  I will never find them in a half size up--they were an unbelieveable price at Saks.
> 
> And finally, is the style called bikkis or bikikis?  I had always thought bikki, but the box says "bikiki".  Either way, love 'em!
> 
> One of my doggies is being *super* helpful:
> 
> Modeling shots (please ignore the fact that my pedi is way overdue ):


hey shoesanddogs! we are shoe twins!  i was able to snag the same pair at the saks after christmas sale but in cuoio 38 1/2! i'm usually a 38, so i found it surprising that the 38 1/2 fit perfectly! it didn't fit the lady who originally snagged them, so when the SA put them aside, i asked politely if he was done with those, and immediately grabbed them! good thing i have a quick eye! i was confused about the name as well because when i looked at the reference library for fall 2010 and on saks.com, it said bikki, but on the box it says bikiki...


----------



## clothingguru

*dessye*: O ------ M --------G  WOWZA! No words.....! Congrats! 

*gym:* I LOVE the Mbp's  And the rolando zips are funky! Congrats!

*shoes:* Love them!!!! COngrats!


----------



## missgiannina

shoesanddogs said:


> Today the fedex man brought me a special box.    These were hard fought...you have no idea what I went through to get my paws on these ones.
> 
> I LOVE them...BUT, man, are they small!  I ordered them TTS, 38 (I thought that's what I had seen on here) and my right foot is currently really mad at me.  Do they stretch?  What were other people's experiences?  I will never find them in a half size up--they were an unbelieveable price at Saks.
> 
> And finally, is the style called bikkis or bikikis?  I had always thought bikki, but the box says "bikiki".  Either way, love 'em!
> 
> One of my doggies is being *super* helpful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling shots (please ignore the fact that my pedi is way overdue ):



Great find congrats!


----------



## Theren




----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Shoes and Dogs-I also got those from the Saks sale and had to go up a half size. I find them super hard to walk in! I haven't worn them out yet because it's just been too darn cold here! Also, I thought they were Bikki's too


----------



## stilly

*shoesanddogs* - Those bikkis (or bikikis) look great on you!!! 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Dessye said:


> *Elsie*, love that Goa Lame and in that color, so stunning!
> *Wanna*, I agree with the others who aren't crazy about the style. Neither am I. But the color looks great on you, though!
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone!
> 
> OK, my turn! I would have done this as my very first reveal, but I already spilled the beans on another thread...
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to post photos directly on the page instead I'll do the thumbnail attachment thing:
> 
> My new babies: Red Croc Biancas! (Sorry for my dusty floors!)





OMGGGGGGGG!!!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

michaelfranco said:


> haha, yes it is


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

gymangel812 said:


> *Dessye* - those croc biancas are TDF!
> 
> my two sale purchases from the shoe in (took forever for shipping!):
> 
> peacock satin MBP 120mm (i  these so much!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cranberry calf rolandozip (after trying them on, they're not as bad as i thought rolandos would feel. i love the color and the zipper is unique)




congrats gymangel! I love love love the satin mbps!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congrats everyone on your beautiful additions !!! so sorry *Theren* and *shoesanddogs* that the shoes are to small for you I am sure you will find other beautiful replacements


----------



## cts900

*gym*: Gorgeous finds!

*Dessye*: I cannot believe how good those look on you. Hot damn!

*shoes* and *theren*: so sorry that your new babies are fighting you both.  good luck!


----------



## clothingguru

*Theren:* They are such a pretty color! Im so sorry the size is not working out


----------



## missgiannina

Theren said:


>


great color congrats!


----------



## Dessye

Thanks so much *Rdgldy, city, jamidee, bling*, sobe, aoqtpi, l.a_girl, clothing, adctd and cts!* 

*Theren *and *Shoes*, your finds are fabulous!!!  Have you two considered getting one of the shoes stretched? I was so afraid that I might have to return my precious Biancas but then Leather Spa did a beautiful job and successfully stretched the left shoe by a half size without comprimising the shape!  Now both my feet are happy! The Bikiki should stretch pretty easily and I think the patent will too. Anyone else have thoughts on the stretchability of patent? I haven't tried to stretch patent.


----------



## ceseeber

*Dessye *the red croc are fantastic. I've been eagerly awaiting this reveal and holy moly they are beyond beautiful!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hip hip hooray for the red croc biancas!! Congratulations.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Dessye* - OMG OMG OMG!!!! Red Croc Biancas .  They are amazing!!!!!
*gymangel* - Love your sale finds!  The color of both are just beautiful!
*shoesanddogs* - Love the Bikikis!  Glad they were able to make their way to you!  I hope you can stretch them and make them fit better!
*Theren* - The decolletes are stunning in jade!  I'm sorry they are too small - can you return them for the right size?


----------



## CelticLuv

*Black Patent Pigalle 100*
I took them TTS and they fit snug in the toebox (major pinky toe ouch!) but lengthwise ok.
I got them from Saks for $535 but I'm not sure if I'm feeling the 'pointy' toe look on me.
I'm debating if I should keep them (I'm not totally in love with them like all other Pigalle owners seem to be) or return and put that money towards a pair I really love...not sure what black patent pair that would be yet.

Here's pics, please tell me your thoughts:


----------



## CelticLuv

I love everyone's new additions!!!
*Gymangel*, love the color! I wish they had my size in these at Shoe In's sale. They are gorg!
*Theren*, I'm sorry the jade decollete's don't fit. The color is beautiful!


----------



## calisurf

CelticLuv said:


> *Black Patent Pigalle 100*
> I took them TTS and they fit snug in the toebox (major pinky toe ouch!) but lengthwise ok.
> I got them from Saks for $535 but I'm not sure if I'm feeling the 'pointy' toe look on me.
> I'm debating if I should keep them (I'm not totally in love with them like all other Pigalle owners seem to be) or return and put that money towards a pair I really love...not sure what black patent pair that would be yet.
> 
> Here's pics, please tell me your thoughts:



If you don't love them, you won't wear them -- especially if they are snug...

I'm a big fan of the simple and the ron ron


----------



## ChrisyAM15

shoesanddogs said:


>


 
Love these!!! Look stunning on you!!!!



Theren said:


>


 
*Theren*, these are gorgeous..the colour is stunning!!! So sorry these are abit small for you.









[/QUOTE]

*gymangel812*, Congrats on both!!! The colour of the RolandZip is just TDF!!!
Both look great on you!!!



jamidee said:


>


 
Love these, look fantastic on you!!!!!



compulsive said:


>


 
So glad everything worked out for you!!!
These are sooooooo HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Big congrats to you!!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

CelticLuv said:


>


 
*Celtic, *I have these and I simply love them. I find them very comfortable.
IMO these look stunning on you, I think you just need to get used to the pointy toe box. But if you don't love them better to let them go.



Dessye said:


> My new babies: Red Croc Biancas! (Sorry for my dusty floors!)


 
OMG!!!!! *Dessye,* I'm speechless...these are TDF!!!

Congrats to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## indypup

Theren said:


> erin I think they are just a tad too small.. I was hoping I could make them work but I dont think so, they scrunch my toes up so much it hurts to just stand in them.. but I did take some pics (to follow) anyways



Aw hun.  I'm sorry, that sucks. They're actually peacock patent Ron Rons from seasons back (don't remember which), so that's probably why they're small.  Do you think you could stretch the toebox at all?


----------



## indypup

*Celtic*, it is my belief that you shouldn't keep pairs that a) you aren't totally in love with and b) would regret getting rid of.  I am not a huge fan of Pigalle 100, so I would probably get black patent Ron Rons instead.


----------



## cts900

*celtic:* I am not a pigalle person because they just do not work for my feet or match my body type (IMO) so I am the wrong person to weigh in...._except_ that I think you should only keep pairs that you adore without question.  I also think the Ron Ron is a great substitute.


----------



## CelticLuv

*Indy and cts*, I think you're right. When I opened the box and first saw the pigalle's, I was kinda like 'eh' and when I first tried them on, they didn't make my heart skip a beat. That alone should tell me to return them. I think it was the fact that I was able to get them with a 10% coupon that made me hesitate on keeping them (as I can no longer use that coupon).
I also think I was jumping on the 'pigalle wagon' and thinking something was wrong with me b/c everyone seems to love the Pigalle style.

Thank you for your honesty and advice. You ladies always help me figure out what I really want and help me decide 

I do need a pair of black patents so the hunt is on for Ron Ron (I agree with you two that they are very comfy) or Fifi.

Thanks again!!


----------



## calisurf

I don't know where my post went - but I second or third the statements here.

If you are hesitating and the toe box is snug, you won't love to wear them.  Even if it is a good deal, it is steal $500+ that could be spent on something else.  I can't do decollettes or most pointy toe shoes either.  

I love my simples and Ron Ron seems like a great option too.


----------



## calisurf

Since you all are in really good advice giving mode - I need some!

I got the Boulimas as an alternate to the Maggies.  I like them, the toe box cut is really sexy, and it's a different shoe.  But...other shoes are tempting, MBB and Mago (black).  (or maybe Mago blue, but I already have two other blue shoes, and I'm not sure...)

What do you think?


----------



## Franticshopper

So excited just got my first pair of Christian Louboutins boots on sale for half price at Coco Pari in NJ! Such a great deal, I'm so lucky they had my size! I love them!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

^^Awesome congrats!! What style? Any pics??


----------



## ct462

CelticLuv, I find the Pigalles to look beautiful on you. Ultimately, it is your decision. I have purchased pairs that I were "eh" and I came to really love them. I also purchased some that I loved and came to feel "eh" about them. It's hard to say. 

calisurf, I think I'm biased cause I absolutely adore the Maggies. You certainly rock the Boulimas well. To me, I feel like if you have other shoes in mind, it's best to get the one you really want first. That way it weeds out the other pairs...


----------



## Theren

indypup said:


> Aw hun. I'm sorry, that sucks. They're actually peacock patent Ron Rons from seasons back (don't remember which), so that's probably why they're small. Do you think you could stretch the toebox at all?


 
Shows my newb-ness lol!! I'm not sure.. I still think Im going to let these go.. Im sure there is someone else who would love them more than me.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Celtic:* I love them! However, I am biased because they are sold out everywhere in my size and I want them! BUT if you don't love them, then don't keep them.

I am sorry they are too small *Theren.* 

*Cali:*  them.  That is all.


----------



## Dessye

ct462 said:


> CelticLuv, I find the Pigalles to look beautiful on you. Ultimately, it is your decision. I have purchased pairs that I were "eh" and I came to really love them. I also purchased some that I loved and came to feel "eh" about them. It's hard to say.
> 
> calisurf, I think I'm biased cause I absolutely adore the Maggies. You certainly rock the Boulimas well. To me, I feel like if you have other shoes in mind, it's best to get the one you really want first. That way it weeds out the other pairs...


 
*Cali*, I agree with *ct* on this one.  I think they look really HOT on you but if you have your heart set on Maggies, I say try to get the Maggies instead.  I love the Maggie style, I'm just not crazy about the leather part of the new versions.  I prefer the tobacco and lilac suede Maggies from seasons ago.

Not ignoring you *Celtic*, I just can't view certain pics from work  but I agree with the others that if they are both uncomfortable and you're not that into them, I say return even though you got a deal on them.


----------



## savvysgirl

indypup said:


> Aw hun.  I'm sorry, that sucks. They're actually peacock patent Ron Rons from seasons back (don't remember which), so that's probably why they're small.  Do you think you could stretch the toebox at all?



Teal Ron Rons 

Everyone has such gorgeous additions! I'll be posting mine new babies when I get them


----------



## Dessye

ceseeber said:


> *Dessye *the red croc are fantastic. I've been eagerly awaiting this reveal and holy moly they are beyond beautiful!


 


soleilbrun said:


> Hip hip hooray for the red croc biancas!! Congratulations.


 


LouboutinNerd said:


> *Dessye* - OMG OMG OMG!!!! Red Croc Biancas . They are amazing!!!!!


 


ChrisyAM15 said:


> OMG!!!!! *Dessye,* I'm speechless...these are TDF!!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone!!!!!!


 
Thanks so much girls!!


----------



## calisurf

ct462 said:


> CelticLuv, I find the Pigalles to look beautiful on you. Ultimately, it is your decision. I have purchased pairs that I were "eh" and I came to really love them. I also purchased some that I loved and came to feel "eh" about them. It's hard to say.
> 
> calisurf, I think I'm biased cause I absolutely adore the Maggies. You certainly rock the Boulimas well. To me, I feel like if you have other shoes in mind, it's best to get the one you really want first. That way it weeds out the other pairs...





Dessye said:


> *Cali*, I agree with *ct* on this one.  I think they look really HOT on you but if you have your heart set on Maggies, I say try to get the Maggies instead.  I love the Maggie style, I'm just not crazy about the leather part of the new versions.  I prefer the tobacco and lilac suede Maggies from seasons ago.
> 
> Not ignoring you *Celtic*, I just can't view certain pics from work  but I agree with the others that if they are both uncomfortable and you're not that into them, I say return even though you got a deal on them.



Sorry that was confusing - I didn't like the black Maggies - so this was an alternative.  I have the blue/lilac ones, which are super special to wear.

ct - that makes sense - it's just hard to let them go sometimes


----------



## Dessye

^^^
Oh!


----------



## indypup

savvysgirl said:


> Teal Ron Rons
> 
> Everyone has such gorgeous additions! I'll be posting mine new babies when I get them


LOL!  Well, I was half right!   I wonder why I said peacock!

*Cali*-- LOVE.  I am partial to the Karung because I love that skin, but I think this all black colorway is amazing.


----------



## calisurf

Dessye said:


> ^^^
> Oh!



Totally my fault -- I type quick and am totally not clear!

BTW - I am still dying over your biancas -- they are !  congrats!



indypup said:


> *Cali*-- LOVE.  I am partial to the Karung because I love that skin, but I think this all black colorway is amazing.



yeah, i just can't bring myself to return them...I guess stay tuned!


----------



## missgiannina

calisurf said:


> Since you all are in really good advice giving mode - I need some!
> 
> I got the Boulimas as an alternate to the Maggies.  I like them, the toe box cut is really sexy, and it's a different shoe.  But...other shoes are tempting, MBB and Mago (black).  (or maybe Mago blue, but I already have two other blue shoes, and I'm not sure...)
> 
> What do you think?




OMG they look super hot...i think its a great alt to maggie...

keep these and get mago and mbb


----------



## shoesanddogs

maryelle said:


> hey shoesanddogs! we are shoe twins!  i was able to snag the same pair at the saks after christmas sale but in cuoio 38 1/2! i'm usually a 38, so i found it surprising that the 38 1/2 fit perfectly! it didn't fit the lady who originally snagged them, so when the SA put them aside, i asked politely if he was done with those, and immediately grabbed them! good thing i have a quick eye! i was confused about the name as well because when i looked at the reference library for fall 2010 and on saks.com, it said bikki, but on the box it says bikiki...



Yay shoe twins!!  I would have done the same thing you did.   I really wanted the cuoio, but they didn't have a single brown in all of saks-land in a 38.  Lucky for you that you happened into a 38.5!!



clothingguru said:


> *shoes:* Love them!!!! COngrats!





missgiannina said:


> Great find congrats!





stilly said:


> *shoesanddogs* - Those bikkis (or bikikis) look great on you!!!
> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks!



MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> Shoes and Dogs-I also got those from the Saks sale and had to go up a half size. I find them super hard to walk in! I haven't worn them out yet because it's just been too darn cold here! Also, I thought they were Bikki's too



I will definitely have to practice walking in them, but it'll have to be after I stretch the heck out of them...



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Congrats everyone on your beautiful additions !!! so sorry *Theren* and *shoesanddogs* that the shoes are to small for you I am sure you will find other beautiful replacements





cts900 said:


> *shoes* and *theren*: so sorry that your new babies are fighting you both.  good luck!





Dessye said:


> *Theren *and *Shoes*, your finds are fabulous!!!  Have you two considered getting one of the shoes stretched? I was so afraid that I might have to return my precious Biancas but then Leather Spa did a beautiful job and successfully stretched the left shoe by a half size without comprimising the shape!  Now both my feet are happy! The Bikiki should stretch pretty easily and I think the patent will too. Anyone else have thoughts on the stretchability of patent? I haven't tried to stretch patent.





LouboutinNerd said:


> *shoesanddogs* - Love the Bikikis!  Glad they were able to make their way to you!  I hope you can stretch them and make them fit better!



I'm gonna give them a go.  The second time I tried them on, they didn't seem as hopeless size-wise.  If I could have tried them on beforehand, I definitely would have gone a half size up...but you do what you gotta do!  Major sock-work coming up!  If that doesn't work, I'll call in professional help.  They are definitely worth it.


----------



## aoqtpi

shoes, those are superb!
Theren, what's that colour called? Looks teal to me? Love the new additions! edit: My question was answered by savvy
Celtic, your toes do look a little squished  They are pretty, but I always say if you don't love something you should return them and get something you love instead 
cali, I can't remember if you already addressed this, but did the Maggies not work out for you? These are pretty, but I have to say I like the Maggies more. Also, that's an awesome mirror!
Frantic, congrats on your first CLs! Made even sweeter by their being on sale!


----------



## calisurf

aoqtpi said:


> cali, I can't remember if you already addressed this, but did the Maggies not work out for you? These are pretty, but I have to say I like the Maggies more. Also, that's an awesome mirror!



Yeah I tried the maggies, and I was just "eh"    I was really excited to get them, and I don't know, I guess having the lilac/blue ones - those really are cool, and so the black/black just didn't seem to pop...

...aaaaannnnddd I had just got the LP black patent and LB black.  So little bit of black shoe overload even though DBF agreed they were *not* duplicative .  I think he seems to like the Boulimas better too.  

Most of the time I am very definitive on keep or return - I just can't tell with these -- I mean with unlimited resources, keep!  But in reality....

Maybe the indecision is my answer!

(okay - getting up from the therapy couch - thanks for listening!  Feel free to continue to enable!)


----------



## calisurf

missgiannina said:


> OMG they look super hot...i think its a great alt to maggie...
> 
> keep these and get mago and mbb



Bad MissG!


----------



## cts900

*cali*: I love them on you.  I cannot speak much to the other shoes except going with your gut always works out best IMHO.


----------



## calisurf

Thanks cts!   

Oh and aoqtpi, the mirror is IKEA.


----------



## phiphi

omigosh you have all been so busy!! i'm sorry i can't comment on them all, but WOW! what amazingly beautiful purchases!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Dessye- OMG FANTASTIC!!! WOW!!! Congrats!!!
Gymangel812- Congrats on both.  The MBP are beautiful!
Shoesanddogs- Loving that style!
Theren- That color is TDF!!!
Calisurf- I LOVE them!!!
Celtic- I think they are classic beauties! But only keep them if you love them


----------



## jeshika

la la la...

i had goodies come today... 

*Big Lips Pump*





Gorgy shape


----------



## Jönathan

*Jeshika,* totally gorgeous!!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *Jonathan*!


----------



## cts900

*jesh*, one _hell_ of a sexy shoe. fab!


----------



## missgiannina

jeshika said:


> la la la...
> 
> i had goodies come today...
> 
> *Big Lips Pump*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgy shape



Sexy shoes! Congrats


----------



## ochie

*jeshika-* congrats! they are really sexy! I cant find them anymore


----------



## anisia1982

OMG this shoes are absolutely gorgeous! I wish I could wear such high heals!


----------



## calisurf

jesh - those are amazing!  i am soo intimidated by them!


----------



## calisurf

ochie said:


> *jeshika-* congrats! they are really sexy! I cant find them anymore



These just popped up, but I am not sure of your size...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...67408?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b657e670


----------



## regeens

I rarely do reveals but these are way too special not to share. *Ronron Blue Jean Ostrich* from Motocomb through Harvey Nichols. Half size up from TTS. Only took 2 days to get here to Oz! Sorry for crappy iPhone pics.

Special thanks to *carlinha* (shoe twin!) for alerting me about these babies. Photos simply cannot capture the beauty of this pair. Enjoy ladies and thanks for letting me share!


----------



## regeens

And while we're at it. Here's a few more that arrived. *Red Karey Decollete* (full size up from TTS) and a non-CL pair of flats.


----------



## ceseeber

simply gorgeous, the color is devine, oh I could just go on forever on how much I love the Ron Rons!


----------



## indypup

*jesh*, love your Big Lips!  

*REGEENS*!  OMG.   Absolutely amazing.  I demand modeling pics.


----------



## BattyBugs

*Dessye*: OMG! Amazing!
*Gym*: Love both new pair!
*Shoes*: Those are some sexy shoes!
*Theren*: I'm so sorry they don't fit. They look fabulous.
*Celtic*: Love the patent Pigalles. I wasn't a fan of the pointy toes either, until recently. They look good on you.
*Cali*: Love them on you!
*Jeshika*: Sexy Big Lips. I can't wait to see modeling pics.
*Regreens*: I'm drooling over both of your new additions.


----------



## KlassicKouture

I adore all of the new purchases, ladies!!


----------



## chloe speaks

*Dessye *Those red croc biancas are amazing on you. I tried them on and they were bleah on me  ... (BG sale)
*Gymangel  *both pairs are beauties - the Madame Butterflys just made my want list!
*Shoesanddogs  *Bikikis are hot!
*Theren *The teal is amazing and such a fab deal. Can you put a shoe stretcher in?
*CelticLuv *I am like you, a bit on the fence w/ the Pigalles. Would like to try them too. Can you do 120s? I think the 100s look nice on you, but for me, the 120s have that extra ummph that make Pigalles worth the extra effort to wear.
*Calisurf *I like the look of Boulimas more than the Maggies too, but think the Maggies are more versatile...but they look amazing on you.
*Jeshika *Is it the light? but I am loving the way the heels look graphite on those Big Lips!
*Regreens *I have not seen the turquoise/teal on ostrich before and it's stunning!


----------



## Franticshopper

I got thigh high boots I think they are called Younique! I can't figure out how to post a picture, I new at this.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

stunning new additions!!!!!!!!


----------



## calisurf

Oh geez Regeens - you killed it!


----------



## crystalhowlett

for everyone!!!

regreens awesome love the ostrich they are perfect!!


----------



## ilovemylilo

the additions, ladies!  Congrats!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Celtic* - I think the piggies look gorgeous on you, but if you heart is not set on them, I would send them back.  
*frantic* - congrats!  Please make sure to post pics
*cali* - Love them on you!  I don't' know if I would consider them a substitute for the maggies though - I think I love the maggies more, tbh.  But go with whatever your heart tells you!
*jeshika* - love, love, LOVE the big lips!  They look gorgeous on you!
*regeens* - OMG the ostrich is sooo gorgeous!  I just adore it in that color.  Love the decolettes as well!


----------



## ct462

jeshika, another beautiful shoe purchase!
regreens, your ostrich addition is amazingggg!!!!!!


----------



## ilovemylilo

Bianca 140 Patent in Camel
nm.com
$735
1/2 size down


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats you found them *jeshika!*

Wow, *regreens* those are AMAZING!

*lilo:* That color is TDF!


----------

